# Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel: Hamburg, G20 und die Krawalle



## JePe (13. Juli 2017)

Da es merkwuerdigerweise keinen Thread dazu gibt, hier der Versuch einer Diskussion ueber den Gipfel der G20 in Hamburg und die allseitigen Nachbetrachtungen zu den begleitenden Krawallen. Dazu passend gab es gestern in der ARD bei "Maischberger" einen Talk dazu, der wenn schon nicht wegen eines etwaigen Erkenntnisgewinnes, so doch wegen des Verhaltens einiger Diskutanten sehenswert ist:

Gewalt in Hamburg: Warum versagt der Staat?

"Highlight" ist der Abgang der beleidigten Bosbach-Leberwurst, weil das Gegenueber trotz mehrfacher Ermahnung durch ihn nicht bereit war, seine Meinung als die richtigere zu erkennen. Tiefpunkt ist der darauf folgende Versuch von Frau Maischberger, Frau Ditfurth aus dem Studio zu komplimentieren (was sie ehrenwerter Weise selbst auch als Fehler erkannt hat). Ansonsten war es ein ueberraschend lebhafter Streit - was ja nicht das schlechteste ist.

Meine Meinung zum Thama - es ist jedenfalls richtig, solche Veranstaltungen eben nicht "auf der gruenen Wiese" (was in Heiligendamm auch schon nicht funktioniert hat), sondern in (theoretischer) Hoer- und Sichtweite der Regierten durchzufuehren. Und was Krawalle und Polizeieinsatz angeht, sollte zunaechst eine Aufarbeitung der Geschehnisse abgewartet werden


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2017)

Man könnte ja fragen, wieso der G20 nicht in Berlin direkt stattgefunden hat.
Wieso musste es Hamburg sein? München ginge nicht?
Und dass so ein Aufmarsch an Politik Leute anzieht, die die nicht gut finden, ist klar.
Schlimm ist, dass das dann so ausuferte. Da hätte man meiner Meinung nach eher durchgreifen müssen.
Wozu gibt es Gummigeschosse.


----------



## Grestorn (13. Juli 2017)

Dass Ditfurth die Gewaltexzesse relativiert hat und die populäre Sicht, dass der Staat und die Polizei die "Bösen" sind, offen unterstützt, ist auch kaum zu ertragen. 

Man stelle sich einfach mal vor, jeder würde seine Vorstellungen so durchsetzen, wie die Randalierer es machen. Wollt ihr in einer solchen Welt leben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Da es merkwuerdigerweise keinen Thread dazu gibt, hier der Versuch einer Diskussion ueber den Gipfel der G20 in Hamburg und die allseitigen Nachbetrachtungen zu den begleitenden Krawallen. Dazu passend gab es gestern in der ARD bei "Maischberger" einen Talk dazu, der wenn schon nicht wegen eines etwaigen Erkenntnisgewinnes, so doch wegen des Verhaltens einiger Diskutanten sehenswert ist:
> 
> Gewalt in Hamburg: Warum versagt der Staat?
> 
> ...



1) Frau Ditfurth hat die Gewalt der Linksextremisten verharmlost und geleugnet, wo es nur ging. Auch ist sie in einer Tour den anderen ins Wort gefallen. Diese Frau ist ein abschreckendes Beispiel dafür, warum man keine linken Parteien wählen sollte. Herr Bosbach ist unter diesen Umständen völlig zu Recht gegangen.

2) Man muss nichts abwarten. Es ist das gleiche passiert, was auch jedes Jahr am ersten Mai hier passiert. Die Linksradikalen können sich nicht benehmen und nehmen die Stadt in Geiselhaft für ihren linken Terror. Und die linken Parteien haben das viel zu lange gewähren lassen, weil die Politik (wie Herr Wendt richtig erkannt hat) auf dem linken Auge blind ist.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2017)

Frau Ditfurth zu verteidigen entbehrt schon jeder Diskussion, von der Intelligenz ihres Vaters hat die Dame sicherlich nichts abbekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (13. Juli 2017)

Alle Verantwortlichen haben wohl das Gewaltpotential unterschätzt

Zudem kam wohl auch noch dazu, dass "relativ" normale  Demonstranten/Zuschauer die Gunst der Stunde genutzt haben,

um zu plündern 

Was hat denn dieser Gipfel nun eigentlich gebracht?
Richtig, gar nix 

Man sollte mal darüber nachdenken, diese Forum
der Zusammentreffen zu ändern

Die Kosten stehen doch in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Nutzen


----------



## Rwk (13. Juli 2017)

Warum werden solche Treffen eigentlich nicht an geheimen Orten abgehalten ?
Warum gleich mit Ankündigung, wo und wann es stattfindet, wer dahinkommt...
Kann man etwa irgendwo Eintrittskarten für diesen Zirkus kaufen ?!

Ich glaube die Randale war absolut gewollt und vorhersehbar.
Alles nur eine Riesen-Show !
Und bald liegen dann wieder neue Gesetzesentwürfe auf dem Tisch, mit denen unsere Freiheiten weiter beschnitten werden.


----------



## Acandri (13. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte ja fragen, wieso der G20 nicht in Berlin direkt stattgefunden hat.
> Wieso musste es Hamburg sein? München ginge nicht?
> Und dass so ein Aufmarsch an Politik Leute anzieht, die die nicht gut finden, ist klar.
> Schlimm ist, dass das dann so ausuferte. Da hätte man meiner Meinung nach eher durchgreifen müssen.
> Wozu gibt es Gummigeschosse.


Unsere Polizei darf dies leider nicht.
Sie müssen sich erst bewerfen und verprügeln lassen bevor sie etwas machen dürfen. Und selbst dann werden sie noch im nachgang verklagt und von der Politik vorgeführt und im Regen stehen gelassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2017)

Acandri schrieb:


> Unsere Polizei darf dies leider nicht.
> Sie müssen sich erst bewerfen und verprügeln lassen bevor sie etwas machen dürfen. Und selbst dann werden sie noch im nachgang verklagt und von der Politik vorgeführt und im Regen stehen gelassen.



Ja, leider. Man kann sich ja mal kurz einen Moment überlegen, ob sich amerikanischen Polizisten von Pflastersteinen oder Molotow-Cocktails berwerfen lässen würden, ohne zu reagieren.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Warum werden solche Treffen eigentlich nicht an geheimen Orten abgehalten ?
> Warum gleich mit Ankündigung, wo und wann es stattfindet, wer dahinkommt...
> Kann man etwa irgendwo Eintrittskarten für diesen Zirkus kaufen ?!
> 
> ...


Soll sich die Politik etwa von einem Fascho Mob vorschreiben lassen ob und wo sie sich trifft? Wo kommen wir denn da hin? So ein Gipfel ist doch an sich eine gute Sache, da kommen die ganzen Staatschefs wenigstens mal ins Gespräch. Jnd natürlich kann man so ein Treffen in einem demokratischen Land natürlich auch ankündigen. Dass die NeoSA da Randale machen würde war jedem klar, aber die Linke, die SPD und die Grünen dachten wohl dass sie ihre Schlägertruppe ausreichend im Griff haben. Dass diesem Kröppzeug nun ihre ganze Schei**e vor die Füße gefallen ist, ist eigentlich schon ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Die erbärmlichen Erklärungsversuche auf Twitter dass das doch nicht ihre Leute da in Hamburg waren, war phasenweise beste Unterhaltung. Schlimm ist eigentlich nur dass der Rechtsstaat mam wieder eingeknickt ist, alle verhafteten sind schon wieder auf freiem Fuß.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jimiblu (13. Juli 2017)

Sollen sie doch den nächsten Gipfel auf nem Militärstützpunkt abhalten, da kommt auch keiner rein und sicher ist es auch einigermaßen. Dann kostet der Scheiß auch nicht zig Millionen Euro, nur weil die feinen Damen und Herren lieber Kaviar und Luxushotels haben wollen anstatt sich auf das zu konzentrieren, wofür sie da sind: labern.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Frau Ditfurth hat die Gewalt der Linksextremisten verharmlost und geleugnet, wo es nur ging. Auch ist sie in einer Tour den anderen ins Wort gefallen. Diese Frau ist ein abschreckendes Beispiel dafür, warum man keine linken Parteien wählen sollte. Herr Bosbach ist unter diesen Umständen völlig zu Recht gegangen.



Zurecht gegangen? Das einzige was er mit seinem trotzigen rausstürmen erreicht hat ist dieser Frau und ihrer bescheuerten Art die Selbstbestätigung zu geben die sie damit im Grunde nur erreichen wollte.
Hätte Bosbach Schneid und Hirn gehabt hätte er einfach gesagt was er von ihr und ihren Ansichte hält und sie einfach für den Rest der Sendung bewust geflistenlich ignoriert, oder sie humoristisch aufgezogen.

So aber hat er nur den Eindruck hinterlassen das wen er nicht bekommt was er will wie ein bockiges Kind aus der Sendung stürmt.
War eine ganz schwache Leistung die der Bosbach da abgeliefert hat.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2017)

Ob man das jetzt bockig nennen soll lasse ich mal dahingestellt. Er hatte anfangs für sich eine Grenze festgelegt und die hat Frau Ditfurth nunmal in dem Augenblick überschritten. Diese Journalisten die sie ansprach wurden auch nicht von der Polizei verprügelt sondern von der NeoSA weil der "Journalist" Sören Kohlhuber sie bei denen als "Nazis" oder "Nazi Sympatisanten" angeschwärzt hat. Einer wurde verdroschen weil er einfach nur an Lauren Southern vorbei gelaufen ist, aber sowas ist diesen Faschos ja egal.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rwk (13. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Soll sich die Politik etwa von einem Fascho Mob vorschreiben lassen ob und wo sie sich trifft? Wo kommen wir denn da hin? So ein Gipfel ist doch an sich eine gute Sache, da kommen die ganzen Staatschefs wenigstens mal ins Gespräch. Jnd natürlich kann man so ein Treffen in einem demokratischen Land natürlich auch ankündigen. Dass die NeoSA da Randale machen würde war jedem klar, aber die Linke, die SPD und die Grünen dachten wohl dass sie ihre Schlägertruppe ausreichend im Griff haben. Dass diesem Kröppzeug nun ihre ganze Schei**e vor die Füße gefallen ist, ist eigentlich schon ein positiver Nebeneffekt. Die erbärmlichen Erklärungsversuche auf Twitter dass das doch nicht ihre Leute da in Hamburg waren, war phasenweise beste Unterhaltung. Schlimm ist eigentlich nur dass der Rechtsstaat mam wieder eingeknickt ist, alle verhafteten sind schon wieder auf freiem Fuß.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Glaubst du denn die feinen Herren reden nur miteinander, wenn dafür eine große Parade mit Medienspektakel veranstaltet wird ? Wie naiv.


----------



## efdev (13. Juli 2017)

Schön das sich jetzt alle an den (vorhersehbaren) Krawallen aufhängen der ganze Rest ist jetzt wieder irrelevant also sind eigentlich alle außer die Linke Seite zufrieden und haben bekommen was sie wollten


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2017)

Rwk schrieb:


> Glaubst du denn die feinen Herren reden nur miteinander, wenn dafür eine große Parade mit Medienspektakel veranstaltet wird ? Wie naiv.


Naiv? Inwiefern? Natürlich reden die auch so miteinander aber da sind es meist Gespräche zu zweit oder zu dritt usw.. In Hamburg haben sich Regierungschefs von 20 Staaten getroffen und diskutiert. Also ich halte das für vernünftig und nicht für Show.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (13. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Naiv? Inwiefern? Natürlich reden die auch so miteinander aber da sind es meist Gespräche zu zweit oder zu dritt usw.. In Hamburg haben sich Regierungschefs von 20 Staaten getroffen und diskutiert. Also ich halte das für vernünftig und nicht für Show.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Absolut richtig, aber wenn einzelne Delegationen in hoher dreistelliger Zahl anrücken sollte man doch mal den Daumen drauf halten.


----------



## Amon (13. Juli 2017)

So läuft das aber nunmal. Die Chefs setzen sich hin un bequatschen irgendwas und die Berater, Experten usw. setzen sich dann zusammen und handeln die Feinheiten aus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (14. Juli 2017)

Der nächste Tiefschlag.

G20-Krawalle: 35 Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Polizisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Jetzt stehen die Chancen gut das mehr Polizisten abgeurteilt werden, als linksextreme Gewaltbrüder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der nächste Tiefschlag.
> 
> G20-Krawalle: 35 Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Polizisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Jetzt stehen die Chancen gut das mehr Polizisten abgeurteilt werden, als linksextreme Gewaltbrüder.



Verwundert dich das? Von den 4 Fraktionen im deutschen Bundestag, suchen 3 die Schuld erfahrungsgemäß doch eher bei der Polizei, als bei den Linksextremisten. Wenn die Politik der Polizei nicht den Rücken stärkt, dann kommt sowas bei raus. Gerade so rote Hochburgen wie Berlin und halt auch Hamburg sind da doch berüchtigt für.


----------



## blautemple (14. Juli 2017)

Die Polizei ist aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht komplett unschuldig an der Situation. Nur weil die andere Seite noch schlimmer war bedeutet das nicht dass die Gegenseite einen Freifahrtschein hat


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2017)

> Ditfurth hatte sich seit 1977 mit der Rote Armee Fraktion (RAF) und den staatlichen Reaktionen darauf beschäftigt, den „bewaffneten Kampf“ stets verworfen, aber Sachbeschädigungen wie das Umsägen von Strommasten und Zerschneiden von Stacheldraht bei AKW-Bauzäunen befürwortet.



Hört sich für mich so an, als würden die Krawalle genau zu Frau Ditfurths Vorstellung passen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Polizei ist aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht komplett unschuldig an der Situation. Nur weil die andere Seite noch schlimmer war bedeutet das nicht dass die Gegenseite einen Freifahrtschein hat



Natürlich. Für Leute die in der bloßen Existenz und Anwesenheit von Polizisten eine Provokation sehen, mag das so sein.

Aber komischerweise hatten die ganzen anderen Demos keine Probleme. Und auch sonst kann man in Hamburg sehr gut demonstrieren (habe ich, als jemand der in der Innenstadt arbeitet, schon oft genug gesehen). Nur die linksradikalen Autonomen kriegen es nie hin, friedlich zu demostrieren. Muss wohl die Polizei dran schuld sein.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte ja fragen, wieso der G20 nicht in Berlin direkt stattgefunden hat.
> Wieso musste es Hamburg sein? München ginge nicht?
> Und dass so ein Aufmarsch an Politik Leute anzieht, die die nicht gut finden, ist klar.
> Schlimm ist, dass das dann so ausuferte. Da hätte man meiner Meinung nach eher durchgreifen müssen.
> Wozu gibt es Gummigeschosse.


Warum sollte das in Berlin oder München anders gelaufen sein?

Überhaupt mal die Frage, wieso den G-Gipfel nicht gleich im UN-Hauptquartier in New York abhalten? Oder in irgend' einem Bunker eines beliebigen Regierungsgebäudes? Was soll der Blödsinn, mit diesen Treffen in irgendwelcher Stadt, um... ja, um was eigentlich? Ein paar mal Händeschütteln, blöd grinsen und die üblichen Heucheleien austauschen? 

Der G-Gipfel ist in dieser Form völlig sinnlos und auch nicht im Sinne der Erfinder.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum sollte das in Berlin oder München anders gelaufen sein?



Warum wurde Hamburg denn ausgesucht?
Weil sie zwischendurch im Prunkbau ein Konzert hören wollten?
Oder hat der Seehofer gesagt "ohhh no, Angie, nicht bei uns"?


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der nächste Tiefschlag.
> 
> G20-Krawalle: 35 Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Polizisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Jetzt stehen die Chancen gut das mehr Polizisten abgeurteilt werden, als linksextreme Gewaltbrüder.



Und es ist auch Richtig das wenn Polizisten sich falsch verhalten das ganze Verfolgt wird genauso wie bei den Gewaltbrüdern welcher Gesinnung auch immer nahestehend  
Ich finde es erstaunlich das einige jetzt meinen nur weil sich andere nicht an Regeln halten die Polizei am besten auch damit aufhören, wenn die sich schon nicht mehr Rechtskonform verhalten wie wollen wir das vom "Pöbel" erwarten


----------



## Acandri (14. Juli 2017)

Und da geht es leider auch schon los:
Nach G-20-Einsatz: Ermittlungen gegen Polizisten aufgenommen

Als nächstes werden dann die diversen Politiker aus den Reihen der Linken den extremen und sehr brutalen Einsatz der Wasserwerfer und Pfeffersprays gegen ihr völlig friedliche Demonstration, bei der ja lediglich völlig friedliche Demonstranten brandschatzend, plündernd und mit Pflastersteine und Molotovs werfend rumliefen, verurteilen.

Sehr seltsam das die anderen Demonstrationen dieses Problem nicht hatten. Das muß Polizeiliche Willkür sein!



An sich ist der G20-Gipfel ja eine gute Idee, nur warum muß da so ein riesen Rummel mit Konzerten & Co sein? Reicht es nicht sich in einem schönen Berghotel, Stützpunkt oder auf einem Schiff zu treffen um sich dem eigentlichen Ziel des Gipfels ungestört zu widmen: miteinander zu reden?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum sollte das in Berlin oder München anders gelaufen sein?



In Berlin wäre es vermutlich genauso gelaufen. In Bayern hingegen ist der Rechtsstaat noch wehrhaft.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Überhaupt mal die Frage, wieso den G-Gipfel nicht gleich im UN-Hauptquartier in New York abhalten? Oder in irgend' einem Bunker eines beliebigen Regierungsgebäudes? Was soll der Blödsinn, mit diesen Treffen in irgendwelcher Stadt, um... ja, um was eigentlich?



Warum nicht mitten in einer Stadt? Warum soll es nicht möglich sein, dass sich Regierungschefs/Staatsoberhäupter irgendwo treffen können?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein paar mal Händeschütteln, blöd grinsen und die üblichen Heucheleien austauschen?
> 
> Der G-Gipfel ist in dieser Form völlig sinnlos und auch nicht im Sinne der Erfinder.



Helmut Schmidt - "Lieber 100 Stunden umsonst verhandeln, als eine Minute schießen."


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2017)

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass sich Regierungschefs nicht treffen sollen, sondern _wo_ sie das tun.
Warum also nicht gleich in einem ausreichend gesicherten Ort, zum Beispiel, im UNO-Hauptquartier?

Warum bitte endlos Steuergelder und Einsatzkräfte für sowas verschwenden, wenn das anderswo genauso gehen kann?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Bayern hingegen ist der Rechtsstaat noch wehrhaft.


Wenn du das auf die Polizei beziehst, dann:


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, dass sich Regierungschefs nicht treffen sollen, sondern _wo_ sie das tun.
> Warum also nicht gleich in einem ausreichend gesicherten Ort, zum Beispiel, im UNO-Hauptquartier?
> 
> Warum bitte endlos Steuergelder und Einsatzkräfte für sowas verschwenden, wenn das anderswo genauso gehen kann?



Ach und da wäre das ganze wie durch Zauberhand plötzlich gratis? Und vor dem UN Gebäude stehen keine Sicherheitskräfte?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du das auf die Polizei beziehst, dann:



Hast du für diese Aussage auch einen Beweis?


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2017)

Wie wärs auf einer Insel? Da kann man die anreisenden Krawallbrüder grad inklusive Schiff versenken ^^


----------



## Rolk (14. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verwundert dich das? Von den 4 Fraktionen im deutschen Bundestag, suchen 3 die Schuld erfahrungsgemäß doch eher bei der Polizei, als bei den Linksextremisten. Wenn die Politik der Polizei nicht den Rücken stärkt, dann kommt sowas bei raus. Gerade so rote Hochburgen wie Berlin und halt auch Hamburg sind da doch berüchtigt für.



Nein das wundert mich nicht. In Hamburg gab es jede Menge Personen die offen mit dem schwarzen Block sympathisiert hatten und Bier trinkend und Selfies machend die Randalierer begleiteten und unterstützten. Die Anzeigesteller werden genau diese Unschuldslämmer sein die sich verkalkuliert hatten und zwischen die Fronten gerieten.


----------



## Adam_West (14. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Und es ist auch Richtig das wenn Polizisten sich falsch verhalten das ganze Verfolgt wird genauso wie bei den Gewaltbrüdern welcher Gesinnung auch immer nahestehend
> Ich finde es erstaunlich das einige jetzt meinen nur weil sich andere nicht an Regeln halten die Polizei am besten auch damit aufhören, wenn die sich schon nicht mehr Rechtskonform verhalten wie wollen wir das vom "Pöbel" erwarten



Wer die Videos gesehen hat, kann nur Verständnis dafür haben, dass die Poliziten Ihr Leib und Leben verteidigt haben.

Übrigens, angestrebte Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die "linken Chaoten" (völlig verhanrmlosend, denn das sind Terroristen) wurden bereits in großer Anzahl abgewiesen.

Merkste was?



taks schrieb:


> Wie wärs auf einer Insel? Da kann man die anreisenden Demonstranten grad inklusive Schiff versenken ^^



Demonstrationen an sich sind ja ok, aber sobald eine Menschenmenge auf die Idee kommt, zu zerstören und zu plündern rechtfertigt das harte Methoden. Diese Menschen sind dann nämlich nicht mehr an Dialog und Ordnung interessiert. Gummigeschosse helfen hier sehr gut weiter!


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass Ditfurth die Gewaltexzesse relativiert hat und die populäre Sicht, dass der Staat und die Polizei die "Bösen" sind, offen unterstützt, ist auch kaum zu ertragen.



Habe ich nicht so erlebt. Sie hat die Rolle gespielt, die ihr zugedacht war (Stichwort "Paritaet"), sich an den (in Teilen ja dokumentierten) Uebergriffen der Polizei abgearbeitet und wenig bis keine Worte ueber die Gewalt der Randalierer gefunden, ihr Nachbar zur linken (sic!) sollte und hat das genaue Gegenteil getan.

Die Frage ist eher: was war die Absicht von Herrn Bosbach? Zur Diskussion beigetragen hat er nicht wirklich viel; sein einzig erinnernswerter Satz lautete (sinngemaess) "Hooligans sind auch keine Fussballfans". Womit er sogar Recht hat, was ihn aber nicht davon abhielt, gebetsmuehlenartig und noch im gleichen Satz zu fordern, "Linke" muessten sich nun "endlich" von Gewalt distanzieren. Ein Vorschlag, der so harmlos klingt, wie er vergiftet ist - impliziert er doch, dass es bis dahin links von der CDU nur noch molotowcocktailwerfende Chaoten, aber keine waehlbare Alternative gaebe. Damit, dass in zwei Monaten Bundestagswahl ist, hat sein furienhafter Kurzauftritt aber sicher nichts zu tun. Hat er ja schliesslich selbst gesagt.



Rwk schrieb:


> Warum werden solche Treffen eigentlich nicht an geheimen Orten abgehalten ?
> Warum gleich mit Ankündigung, wo und wann es stattfindet, wer dahinkommt...



Weil alles andere ein warmer Sommerregen auf die Muehlen der Bilderbergerverschwoerungstheoretiker und nicht zuletzt auch einer parlamentarischen Demokratie unwuerdig waere. Die Versammlungsfreiheit ist ein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang und gilt auch fuer die Kanzlerin.



Acandri schrieb:


> Unsere Polizei darf dies leider nicht.
> Sie müssen sich erst bewerfen und verprügeln lassen bevor sie etwas machen dürfen. Und selbst dann werden sie noch im nachgang verklagt und von der Politik vorgeführt und im Regen stehen gelassen.



Von den Uebertreibungen abgesehen - Ja, natuerlich. Natuerlich legen wir an Polizisten andere Massstaebe als an steineschmeissende Idioten an. Natuerlich erwarten wir von ihnen, dem Recht Geltung zu verschaffen, anstatt es zu brechen. Natuerlich erwarten wir von ihnen, Taeter von Journalisten und Angreifer von Festgenommenen zu unterscheiden anstatt blindwuetig auf alles einzuschlagen, was verdaechtig gekleidet oder sonstwie suspekt ist.

Die Gewalt der Randalierer zu verurteilen schliesst eben gerade nicht aus, dasselbe auch mit etwaiger Gewalt der Polizei zu machen. Wenn Polizisten einen Festgenommen umringen und, waehrend er laengst am Boden liegt, immer noch auf ihn einschlagen, dann ist das kriminell und zu verurteilen. Buchstaeblich. Wenn Polizisten einem Reporter der Bild (die kaum im Verdacht stehen duerfte, ein linksradikales Bollwerk zu sein) sagen, dass die Pressefreiheit nun beendet sei und er besser verschwinden solle, wird ein nicht minder rechtsfreier Raum erschaffen wie er im Schanzenviertel bestand.



Amon schrieb:


> (...)SPD und die Grünen dachten wohl dass sie ihre Schlägertruppe(...)



Ohne Worte.



Acandri schrieb:


> Sehr seltsam das die anderen Demonstrationen dieses Problem nicht hatten. Das muß Polizeiliche Willkür sein!



Gewaltexzesse, Feuer und Traenengas in Frankfurt

Beachtenswert - auch bei der EZB-Einweihung war man ueberrascht von der nicht erwarteten Gewalt. Der Ministerpraesident wurde damals von der CDU gestellt; heute koaliert er mit den Gruenen.


----------



## taks (14. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Demonstrationen an sich sind ja ok, aber sobald eine Menschenmenge auf die Idee kommt, zu zerstören und zu plündern rechtfertigt das harte Methoden. Diese Menschen sind dann nämlich nicht mehr an Dialog und Ordnung interessiert. Gummigeschosse helfen hier sehr gut weiter!



Mein Fehler, Aussage konkretisiert ^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> impliziert er doch, dass es bis dahin links von der CDU nur noch molotowcocktailwerfende Chaoten, aber keine waehlbare Alternative gaebe.



Selber werfen tun SPD, Grüne und die Linkspartei natürlich nicht. Aber sie haben ein Abgrenzungsproblem. 

Also genau das, was sie sonst immer hochnäsig der AfD unterstellen. Tja, manche sind halt gleicher. Das wusste schon Orwell. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Gewalt der Randalierer zu verurteilen schliesst eben gerade nicht aus, dasselbe auch mit etwaiger Gewalt der Polizei zu machen. Wenn Polizisten einen Festgenommen umringen und, waehrend er laengst am Boden liegt, immer noch auf ihn einschlagen, dann ist das kriminell und zu verurteilen.



Wenn sich jemand der Staatsgewalt widersetzt, hat er diese im vollen Umfang auch zu spüren.

Ich hatte Bekannte auf der „Lieber tanz ich als G20“ Demo. Die hatten komischerweise überhaupt kein Problem mit der Polizei. 

Auch am ersten Mai habe ich schon Demonstrationen der Gewerkschaften beobachtet. Auch da, kein Problem. Nur die linksradikalen Autonomen haben immer ein Problem mit angeblicher „Polizeigewalt“.

Woher das nur kommt?



JePe schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.



Es sind eben jene Parteien, die am nächsten Tag der Polizei in den Rücken fallen und die linksextremistische Gewalt verharmlosen bzw. leugnen.


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Wer die Videos gesehen hat, kann nur Verständnis dafür haben, dass die Poliziten Ihr Leib und Leben verteidigt haben.
> 
> Übrigens, angestrebte Ermittlungsverfahren gegen die "linken Chaoten" (völlig verhanrmlosend, denn das sind Terroristen) wurden bereits in großer Anzahl abgewiesen.
> 
> Merkste was?



Interessiert mich nen scheiẞ wenn sich Polizisten nicht an die Regeln halten gilt für die das selbe wie für alle anderen auch, ist halt so und ist auch richtig so dafür haben wir einen Rechtsstaat auch wenn man wie ich feststellen durfte viele in D diesen am liebsten abschaffen wollen bei dem was man in den 3 Tagen so lesen durfte 
Und nein ich glaube weder das es hauptsächlich Linke Chaoten noch Terroristen waren so sehen es wohl auch die geplünderten in der Straße was da jetzt stimmt ist mir auch herzlich egal aber Terroristen waren das nicht welche eine Verharmlosung des Terrorismus


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

Terrorismus – Wikipedia



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Terrorismus (lateinisch terror ‚Furcht‘, ‚Schrecken‘) sind Gewaltaktionen gegen Menschen oder Sachen (wie Entführungen, Attentate, Sprengstoffanschläge etc.) zur Überwindung einer politischen Ordnung zu verstehen.



Duden | Ter-ro-ris-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> Einstellung und Verhaltensweise, die darauf abzielt, [politische] Ziele durch Terror durchzusetzen



Wo trifft das nicht zu? Genau das ist Terrorismus.


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Welche Politischen Ziele waren denn da noch vorhanden außer Randale?  
Also man kann viel sagen aber Terror hab ich da nicht gesehen


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Welche Politischen Ziele waren denn da noch vorhanden außer Randale?
> Also man kann viel sagen aber Terror hab ich da nicht gesehen



Überwindung der jetzigen Gesellschaftsordnung. Ganz konkret, wollen diese Leute den Kapitalismus abschaffen. Und zur Durchsetzung dieses Ziels setzen sie auf Gewalt. 

Das ist Terror, ganz genau nach der wörtlichen Definitionn. Was du siehst oder nicht, ist dabei unerheblich.


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Richtig, gleiches Recht für alle. Wenn mein Leben in Gefahr ist, verteidige ich mich, wenn es am Ende gegen irgendwelche Regeln ist, ist mir das völlig Latte, hauptsache ich lebe noch und bin unverletzt!


Sagt doch auch keiner was dagegen aber ich hab auch noch nichts von toten Polizisten gehört oder Demonstranten/Krawallos von daher verstehe ich nicht was du willst 



> Soso, aber stellen wir uns vor ein rechter Mob hätte all das getan, jeder würde vom rechten Terrorismus sprechen.


Dann wären es halt Rechte Gewaltbereite Dödel gewesen oder nur Gewaltbereite Dödel wie in HH auch nur halt Linke Gewaltbereite Dödel und normale Gewaltbereite Dödel.
Was ist eigentlich mit den restlichen friedlichen Demos zählen die nicht als Links oder sonst irgendwas? 



> und ps: darauf willst du doch raus oder? Das es bestimmt eingeschläuste Rechte und Polizisten waren, nicht wahr?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen unmöglich ist es aber nicht egal wie man es dreht die Krawalle waren zumindest gewollt die Vorteile sind zu groß.



> Warte warte, das Anzünden von Autos und Geschäften und gefährliche Zerstörungen welche jederzeit Menschenleben hätte treffen können wäre eine Verharmlosung von Terrorismus?
> 
> Junge Junge... Als nächstes willst du mir sicher erzählen, dass es ja alles nicht so wild wahr und wir hier alle ein falsches Bild von den Aktionen haben, oder?


Keine Ahnung welches dein Bild von der "Aktion" ist interessiert mich auch nicht. 
Und ja ich finde es verharmlosend ein paar scheiß Autos mit Terror gleichzusetzen.
Wie viele sind denn Gestorben wie viele verletzte gab es außerhalb von Krawallos und Polizisten? Das mit Terror gleichzusetzen 

Aber seinen Zweck hat es doch jetzt erfüllt alles Links von der CDU sind böse Menschen die die Welt zerstören wollen


----------



## Adam_West (14. Juli 2017)

Du lebst in einer völlig anderen Welt... Deine "Argumentation" macht dich nur noch mehr lächerlich...


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2017)

Jetzt sollte man sich mal darauf fokussieren,

wer jetzt eigentlich die politische Verantwortung für dieses Desaster übernimmt 

Dass sich alle nur rausreden, kann ja nicht die Lösung sein


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Terrorzentrale dieser Linksmaden in Hamburg, die Rote Flora, gehört einer SPD Stiftung.



Die Immobilie wurde von der Johannes Daniel Lawaetz-Stiftung gekauft, die von der Stadt Hamburg 1986 gegruendet wurde.



Amon schrieb:


> Das was du hier ablässt, ja, da passt das: Ohne Worte.



Was "lasse ich denn ab"? Dass die Gesetze auch fuer Buerger in Uniform gelten? Wahrlich, das nenne ich mal revolutionaeres Gedankengut.

Und was Dein tendenziell menschenverachtendes Vokabular angeht, lasse ich das unkommentiert: weil es fuer sich spricht.


----------



## Amon (14. Juli 2017)

Menschenverachtend....weia...Ja, ich verachte Terroristen. Du nicht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2017)

Magst Du, der Hoeflichkeit halber, zuerst auf meine Frage antworten? Besten Dank.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Wie wärs auf einer Insel? Da kann man die anreisenden Krawallbrüder grad inklusive Schiff versenken ^^



Wie wäre es mit Island im Winter?
90% kommen dann eh nicht, weils zu kalt ist.


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Island im Winter?
> 90% kommen dann eh nicht, weils zu kalt ist.



Gilt aber auch für die Staatsoberhäupter  mal abgesehen vom Putin der fühlt sich dann wie daheim


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2017)

Wie wär's ganz einfach an einem Ort, wo man nicht noch endlos mehr Einsatzkräfte abstellen müsste?
Das Weiße Haus zum Beispiel?

Fort Knox?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2017)

Ich würde ja einen Flugzeugträger nehmen. 
Da könnten sie direkt durchstarten, wenn sie keine Lust haben andere zu treffen. 
Dann ist das da alles sehr funktional. Kein Schnick Schnack oder so.
Sicher sind die Dinger mehr oder weniger auch. 
Und dann können sich die Amerikaner, Russen und Chinesen mit dem Austragen immer abwechseln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

Wie wäre es, wenn sich die Leute einfach benehmen und friedlich demonstrieren?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (14. Juli 2017)

Wie wäre es einfach sich nicht von einem Fascho Mob vorschreiben zu lassen wo man sich trifft? Seid ihr eigentlich noch ganz bei Trost?! In einem freien Land muss es absolut möglich sein so einen Gipfel abzuhalten ohne dass es da zu Ausschreitungen kommt!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn sich die Leute einfach benehmen und friedlich demonstrieren?



Na ja, die Länder, die zu dem Verein gehören, benehmen sich ja auch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es einfach sich nicht von einem Fascho Mob vorschreiben zu lassen wo man sich trifft? Seid ihr eigentlich noch ganz bei Trost?! In einem freien Land muss es absolut möglich sein so einen Gipfel abzuhalten ohne dass es da zu Ausschreitungen kommt!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Das Problem sind die drastischen Mehrkosten für die Sicherheit, die der Steuerzahler aufzubringen hat.
Die könnte man sich (bis zu einem gewissen Teil) sparen, wenn man solche Gipfel an offizielleren Orten, wo bereits mehr Sicherheit vorhanden ist, abhalten würde. Ich hätte ja nichts gegen das Weiße Haus, da ist ja schon der Secret Service vor Ort.


----------



## Amon (14. Juli 2017)

Der wird aber auch von den amerikanischen Steuerzahlern bezahlt. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Der wird aber auch von den amerikanischen Steuerzahlern bezahlt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


...immernoch billiger (und praktischer), als bundesweit 20.000 Polizisten (Feuerwehr, Sanitäter, usw. gar nicht eingerechnet) abzustellen. Wie viel kostet das? Wie viel kosten die Schäden? Wer bezahlt das? Auch wieder der Steuerzahler.
Wenn es irgend' eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Kosten dafür zu reduzieren, dann muss man die halt in Betracht ziehen und nicht auf Biegen und Brechen so ein Treffen mitten in einer Großstadt abhalten.

Auch ohne Demonstrationen und Randale kostet sowas mMn zu viel Geld.
Verlegt das ganze ins Weiße Haus, ins Bundeskanzerlamt oder meinetwegen auch auf einen verdammten Flugzeugträger.
Steuergelder kann man auch sinnvoller "verbraten".


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Der wird aber auch von den amerikanischen Steuerzahlern bezahlt.



Ich würde ja die amerikanisch mexikanische Grenze nehmen. Die Mexikaner zahlen dann.


----------



## efdev (14. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn es irgend' eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Kosten dafür zu reduzieren, dann muss man die halt in Betracht ziehen und nicht auf Biegen und Brechen so ein Treffen mitten in einer Großstadt abhalten.


Und dann noch die Unannehmlichkeiten für die Bewohner in Hamburg war bestimmt nicht angenehm die letzten Tage/Wochen auch unabhängig von den Randalierern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Da es merkwuerdigerweise keinen Thread dazu gibt, hier der Versuch einer Diskussion ueber den Gipfel der G20 in Hamburg und die allseitigen Nachbetrachtungen zu den begleitenden Krawallen. Dazu passend gab es gestern in der ARD bei "Maischberger" einen Talk dazu, der wenn schon nicht wegen eines etwaigen Erkenntnisgewinnes, so doch wegen des Verhaltens einiger Diskutanten sehenswert ist:
> 
> Gewalt in Hamburg: Warum versagt der Staat?
> 
> "Highlight"...


ist meiner Meinung nach die gesamte Berichterstattung der Medien, die den Grawallos ungefähr 10 mal soviel Aufmerksamkeit widmet, wie der gesamten Politik, der weltbewegenden Probleme dahinter und den inhaltlichen Protesten dagegen sowie den drum herum stattfindenden innenpolitischen Skandalen zusammengenommen. 



> Meine Meinung zum Thama - es ist jedenfalls richtig, solche Veranstaltungen eben nicht "auf der gruenen Wiese" (was in Heiligendamm auch schon nicht funktioniert hat), sondern in (theoretischer) Hoer- und Sichtweite der Regierten durchzufuehren. Und was Krawalle und Polizeieinsatz angeht, sollte zunaechst eine Aufarbeitung der Geschehnisse abgewartet werden



Wo war da etwas in "Sichtweite"? Demonstrationen in Gipfelnähe waren verboten und wurden unter Gewalteinsatz aufgelöst. Die Medien haben ihre Berichterstattung zu 99% auf Gewalttaten einiger weniger konzentriert. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich die "Hörweite" der Tagenden maximal die Reichweite von einem Elbphilharmoniesaal hatte. Hier wurde mit null Vorteilen, abseits möglichen Prestigegewinns, ganz bewusst eine der größten Städte Deutschland für mehrere Tage komplett lahmgelegt und Millionensummen ausgegeben, damit 20 Leute ihre Spaß haben. (Und das auch noch ohne das am Ende Sicherheit resultiert. Eine taz-Reporterin ist zum Beispiel unkontrolliert mitsamt Rucksack bis in die erste Reihe gelangt... Aber wehe ein Journalist, der schon einmal kritisch über Erdogan berichtet hat, möchte sich akreditieren. Der erhält dann notfalls sogar nachträglich Berufsverbot)

Aber ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen: Solche Gipfel sollten nicht am Arsch der Welt, sondern gar nicht stattfinden. Sie sind vollkommen überflüssig, denn in so kurzer Zeit lassen sich so komplexe Themen eh nicht vorranbringen - vor allem wenn man die eigentliche Tagungszeit zwischen all den Kulturveranstaltungen und Stadtrundfahrten nur wenige Stunden beträgt. Der ganze Gipfel war einfach nur perverse Machtdemonstration und die kann man auch ebensogut sein lassen. Bei Arbeitstreffen von niedrigeren Regierungsebenen, die die eigentliche Arbeit machen, gibt es derartige Probleme nicht und wenn man tatsächlich mal eine Vereinbarung mit allen unterschreiben muss, dann gibt es da glaube ich so einen kleinen Gebäudekomplex am East River, der den richtigen Rahmen für multinationale Zusammenkünfte bietet.




Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte ja fragen, wieso der G20 nicht in Berlin direkt stattgefunden hat.
> Wieso musste es Hamburg sein? München ginge nicht?
> Und dass so ein Aufmarsch an Politik Leute anzieht, die die nicht gut finden, ist klar.
> Schlimm ist, dass das dann so ausuferte. Da hätte man meiner Meinung nach eher durchgreifen müssen.
> Wozu gibt es Gummigeschosse.



Gummigeschosse waren da gar nicht nötig, Wasserwerfer, Pfefferspray und Schlagstöcke hätten locker gerreicht.
Also genau die Sachen, die die Hamburger Polizei die ganze Woche lang intensiv eingesetzt hat, um >1 dutzend Male friedliche Demonstrationen und richterlich genehmigte Camps gewaltsam aufzulösen. Komisch, komisch dass diese Mittel auf einmal nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen, als ein paar hundert Arschlöcher (mehr warens nicht) 1-2 Straßenzüge (mehr warens auch nicht - es gab Zuschauer von Cafes aus...) vor laufenden Fernsehkameras demolierten. Besonders komisch in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass sämtliche Gewaltaktionen der Polizei in dern vorrangehenden Tagen mit der Gefahr von "8500 gewaltbereiten Autonomen" (sogenannte "autonome Legion" oder was?) begründet wurden. Und wenn dann ein 20tel dieser Zahl, auf die man sich vielfachen Grundgesetzbrüchen respektive Verhängung des de facto Ausnahmezustandes vorbereitet hat, loslegen, dann ist man nicht vorbereitet?
Sehr schwer zu glauben 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn sich die Leute einfach benehmen und friedlich demonstrieren?
> 
> Gesendet mit Spam



Wie wäre es, wenn Politiker Politik im Interesse der Mehrheit machen?
Wie wäre es, wenn Diebe das Stehlen sein lassen würden?
Wie wäre es, wenn Trolle sinnvoll argumentieren würden?
Pardiesisch wäre das!
Aber solange wir hier von der real existierenden Menschheit reden, werden sich in der Nähe von 30000 Demonstranten auch immer 300 Arschlöcher finden lassen, leider. Und wenn die Polizei diese nicht einmal stoppt, geschweige denn festnimmt, aber die 30000 am friedlichen Demonstrieren hindert, dann entsteht sogar der Eindruck, dass einige Leute das sehr, sehr gut und für ihre eigene Position förderlich finden.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum wurde Hamburg denn ausgesucht?
> Weil sie zwischendurch im Prunkbau ein Konzert hören wollten?
> Oder hat der Seehofer gesagt "ohhh no, Angie, nicht bei uns"?



Wenn einer einen riesigen politischen Vorteil daraus hätten ziehen können "seine" Polizei "bayrisch" mit Linken umgehen zu lassen dann der Vollhorst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde ja einen Flugzeugträger nehmen.
> Und dann können sich die Amerikaner, Russen und Chinesen mit dem Austragen immer abwechseln.


Die Franzosen nicht vergessen  .


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Man kann sich ja mal kurz einen Moment überlegen, ob sich amerikanischen Polizisten von Pflastersteinen oder Molotow-Cocktails berwerfen lässen würden, ohne zu reagieren.



Das ist auch so ein Sache die ich in DLand nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
Ich meine wenn man kiloschwere Backsteine auf Polizisten schleudert, zählt das nicht schon fast als Tötungsversuch?
Und Polizisten dürfen dann nicht mal mit Gummigeschossen oder ähnlichem reagieren?
Allein schon das dutzende Klagen gegen Polizisten laufen weil diese scheinbar "zu hart" eingegriffen haben, setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2017)

Natürlich darfst du nicht ungestraft Steine werfen. Aber es gibt (zum Glück) keine Sippenhaft, also muss man zur Strafverfolgung schon zweifelsfrei darstellen dass der Festgenommene tatsächlich ein Werfer war. Was bei ein paar hundert Maskierten jetzt nicht soo einfach ist


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ein Sache die ich in DLand nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> Ich meine wenn man kiloschwere Backsteine auf Polizisten schleudert, zählt das nicht schon fast als Tötungsversuch?


Selbiges kannst du auch Randalierer bei Fußballspielen fragen.

Die Eisenstangen, welche die 60-Fans beim Relegationsspiel gegen Regensburg geschmissen haben, was haben die sich eigentlich dabei konkret gedacht?


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2017)

Deren dumme Gesichter würde ich gerne sehen, wenn sie plötzlich wegen versuchten Mordes vor Gericht stehen würden.
Ja aber ich hab doch nur mit Hundert anderen Menschen bisschen was durch die Gegend geworfen um zu demonstrieren, Herr Richter.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juli 2017)

Friedlichen Protest finde ich ok 

Wenn hier aber pubertierende Chaoten ihren Frust ablassen wollen,
sollte der Staat doch mal richtig durchgreifen

Ob der Gipfel nun sinnvoll war oder nicht,
ist eine andere Frage


----------



## blautemple (15. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Deren dumme Gesichter würde ich gerne sehen, wenn sie plötzlich wegen versuchten Mordes vor Gericht stehen würden.
> Ja aber ich hab doch nur mit Hundert anderen Menschen bisschen was durch die Gegend geworfen um zu demonstrieren, Herr Richter.



In Deutschland gilt halt glücklicherweise die Unschuldsvermutung, das bedeutet solange nicht zweifelsfrei bewiesen werden kann, dass du das auch wirklich getan hast, bist du vor Gericht unschuldig. 
Und so ein Grundsatz lässt sich wegen ein paar Idioten natürlich nicht einfach so aushebeln. Das Thema ist sehr viel komplexer als es auf den ersten Blick scheint


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Franzosen nicht vergessen  .



Na ja, wenn ich mir den Vergleich mit der Enterprise anschaue, wirkt die Charles de Gaulle wie ein Beiboot.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> In Deutschland gilt halt glücklicherweise die Unschuldsvermutung, das bedeutet solange nicht zweifelsfrei bewiesen werden kann, dass du das auch wirklich getan hast, bist du vor Gericht unschuldig.
> Und so ein Grundsatz lässt sich wegen ein paar Idioten natürlich nicht einfach so aushebeln. Das Thema ist sehr viel komplexer als es auf den ersten Blick scheint



Das man so lange unschuldig ist bis die Tat bewiesen ist, darf uns soll ruhig beibehalten werden.
Aber man sollte Polizisten erlauben sich anständig zu wehren.
Die dürfen hier so gut wie garnichts.


----------



## blautemple (15. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das man so lange unschuldig ist bis die Tat bewiesen ist, darf uns soll ruhig beibehalten werden.
> Aber man sollte Polizisten erlauben sich anständig zu wehren.
> Die dürfen hier so gut wie garnichts.



Das ist halt ein sehr schmaler Grat, aber ja dieser Grat muss definitiv mal überarbeitet werden.


----------



## Amon (15. Juli 2017)

Gummigeschosse/Gummischrot sind kein polizeiliches Einsatzmittel. Diese Info habe ich von der Hamburger Polizei bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JePe (15. Juli 2017)

Ein nuechternes Summary auf tagesschau.de und eine Stellungnahme von einigen Gewerbetreibenden vor Ort.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2017)

Würdet ihr eigentlich noch auf so ner Demo bleiben, wenn 10 Prozent der anderen die Polizei angreifen? Also ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2017)

Wobei die die Autonomen ja wie der Name schon sagt autonom waren und nicht Teil einer Demo. 

Denen geht es doch nicht um Politische Ziele, genauso wenig wie es Hooligans um Fußball oder dem IS um Religion geht. Da geht es nur darum mal die Sau rauszulassen und mal in der Gruppe Sachen zu machen, die man sich alleine nicht trauen würde.

Übrigens wird durchaus auch gegen ein paar duzend Polizisten ermittelt:


			
				web.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Polizei wurde in Teilen eine unverhältnismäßige Härte vorgeworfen. 35 Ermittlungsverfahren wurden bislang gegen einzelne Beamte eröffnet.
> 
> Meyer hält diese Zahl angesichts der massenhaften Konfliktsituationen für gering. Auch die Kritik am angeblichen Kommunikationschaos, die wohl teilweise auch aus den eigenen Reihen kam, wollte er nicht bestätigen.


Nach G20-Krawallen: Hamburgs Polizeiprasident Ralf Martin Meyer verteidigt Einsatz


----------



## Grestorn (15. Juli 2017)

Gegen die Polizisten wird ermittelt, weil sie mit Namen und Identität auftreten. Die Steinwerfer, Molotov-Coktail-Schmeißer und Plünderer kommen davon, weil sie sich legal und feige vermummen dürfen. 

Der Rechtsstaat wird vorgeführt, und zwar nach Strich und Faden!


----------



## Olstyle (15. Juli 2017)

Sie dürfen sich nicht legal vermummen. Ein Kumpel ist hier im Winter "im Dorf" schon auf der Straße angehalten worden weil er gegen das Vermummungsverbot verstoßen habe.
Das ist ein Part den man wirklich Mal  konsequenter durchsetzen könnte. Ist aber natürlich auch nicht gerade deeskalierend wenn die Polizei schon wegen "der Kleidungswahl" eingreift. Und ein Halstuch kann man natürlich auch schlecht beschlagnamen nur weil es vielleicht eine Stunde später zur Vermummung genutzt werden könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Sie dürfen sich nicht legal vermummen. Ein Kumpel ist hier im Winter "im Dorf" schon auf der Straße angehalten worden weil er gegen das Vermummungsverbot verstoßen habe.
> Das ist ein Part den man wirklich Mal  konsequenter durchsetzen könnte. Ist aber natürlich auch nicht gerade deeskalierend wenn die Polizei schon wegen "der Kleidungswahl" eingreift. Und ein Halstuch kann man natürlich auch schlecht beschlagnamen nur weil es vielleicht eine Stunde später zur Vermummung genutzt werden könnte.



Ob es eskalierend oder deeskalierend wirkt hängt auch von der Art und Weise ab. Wenn die Polizei zielgerichtet die vermummten herauspickt, erkennungsdienstlich behandelt und mit Platzverweis davon schickt, eskaliert da auch nichts. Das Problem: Sowas erfolgt Sorgfalt und Koordination. Wenn die Polizisten tagelang eingebläut bekommen, dass tausende Chaoten sie umbringen wollen und dass sie jedes Anzeichen von Widerstand mit allen Mitteln im Keim ersticken müssen, dann kommt eben die Initialzündung des unpolitischen Teils von Hamburg dabei heraus: Bei der berüchtigten (aber legale und registrierten und genehmigten) Welcome to Hell Demo waren nämlich in der Tat ein paar dutzend Vermummte in den vorderen Reihen dabei. Deswegen wurde die Demo vorne gestoppt. Und dann wurden diese Vermummten festgenommen und die politische Meinungsäußerung konnte fortgesetzt werden, ein friedliches G20-Wochenende folgte wurde unter Einsatz von Schlagstöcken, Pfefferspray und Wasserwerfern im hinteren Bereich in die Demo eingedrungen, womit sich >1000 Menschen zwischen Mauern und gewalttätigen Polizisten eingekesselt wiederfanden. Die Folge: Mehr Berichte über Demonstranten in ärztlicher Behandlung denn über Festnahmen von Straftätern, die ein derartiges Vorgehen hätten rechtfertigen können.


----------



## Grestorn (15. Juli 2017)

Ich finde, das ist eine sehr einseitige Darstellung, ruyen. Es gibt ja diverse Videos auf denen man sehen kann, wie schnell sich vermummte in "normale" Demonstranten verwandeln und umgekehrt. 

Ein einfaches Schwarz/Weiß wird der Sache einfach nicht gerecht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Da es merkwuerdigerweise keinen Thread dazu gibt, hier der Versuch einer Diskussion ueber den Gipfel der G20 in Hamburg und die allseitigen Nachbetrachtungen zu den begleitenden Krawallen.


Die Polizei, selber sicher, dass es keine Handhabe gegen sie gibt, weil gut vermummt und von ihresgleichen beschützt, erlaubt sich einen Rechtsbruch nach dem anderen.
Die Kravalle der Hooligans sind blödsinnig, das Verhalten der Polizei gegenüber friedlichen Demonstranten war aber wieder einmal unerträglich und die Anzeigen führen
hoffentlich zu Verurteilungen und nicht wie immer durch Aussageverweigerung von Kollegen zu nichts.

Wer das Gewaltmonopol hat, muss damit sorgsam umgehen. Alte Leute mit Rollator umzurennen, gehört nicht zu sinnhaftiger und maßvoller Gewaltanwendung. Drogen-
tests bei den Beamten wären angebracht, hunderte schienen auf Speed gewesen zu sein. Es war eine jämmerlicher Vorstellung. Und dann den Befehl zu verweigern und nicht
die Krawalle, Plünderungen und Brandstiftungen in der Schanze zu unterbinden und wirklichen Straftätern das Handwerk zu legen, war der Höhepunkt des Versagens der
Polizei.

Warum sollte ich in einer Welt, in der überall Kameras stehen und mit Gesichtserkennung ausgewertet werden, nicht überall vermummt herumlaufen? Es ist die logische
Konsequenz des Überwachungswahns. Zu meiner Jugend in der RAF Zeit gab es ständig flächendeckend Straßenkontrollen. Wer Waffen hatte oder sonstiges Zeugs bekam
angemessenerweise richtige Probleme, alle anderen blieben unbehelligt. Und heute? Heute gibt es Vorratsspeicherungen und umgedrehte Beweislast. Was kann ich dafür,
dass mein Nachbar am Frühstückstisch ein gesuchter Terrorist ist. Aber genau das wird als Indiz für meine vermeintliche Beteiligung angesehen und ich muss heute meine
Unschuld beweisen, wenn ein paar zufällige Indizien gegen mich sprechen. So etwas nennt man Polizeistaat und wir driften immer weiter dahin ab.

Die RAF hat sich in ihrem Kampf auf das Grundgesetz berufen. Sollte sich jeder in Ruhe durchlesen, es ist die Basis unseres Zusammenlebens und unserer Demokratie:
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm
_(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist._
Dort steht ausdrücklich "Widerstand" und nicht "passiver Widerstand". Gewaltanwendung ist legitimiert, wenn andere Mittel nicht mehr möglich sein. Das
zu beweisen ist natürlich schwer, wir könnten Merkel jederzeit abwählen. Aber können wir das wirklich? Ich denke ja, die verblendeten Gewaltanwender tendieren
zum Nein und sehen uns heute schon im willkürlichen Polizeistaat. Mit Eskalationen durch Polizisten wird man diese Gewakttäter nicht zu eine anderen Meinung
bringen.

Gewalt auf Demonstrationen ist katastrophal und kontraproduktiv. Das Verhalten der Polizei gegen friedliche Demonstranten ist aber immer häufiger alles
andere als korrekt. Alleine schon, dass immer häufiger die 24h Regel als maximale Untersuchungshaft ohne richterliche Bestätigung außer Kraft gesetzt wird,
ist ein Skandal. Für die Polizisten, die nichts anderes als Freiheitsberaubung begehen, bleibt so etwas aber folgenlos. Man nennt es Polizeistaat, weil die Polizei 
bei uns scheinbar über dem Gesetz steht. Das ist keine gute Entwicklung. Mich stört das, eine Legitimation zur Gewalt gegen Polizei sehe ich darin aber nicht.

Zum Weltwirtschaftsgipfel in Heiligendamm reichte es, einen Bolzenschneider im Kofferraum zu haben, um mehr als 24h in "Repressive Freiheitsentziehungen"
durch die Polizei gesteckt zu werden. Dafür gab es hinterher nur eine Rüge von Gerichten, aber keine einzige Verurteilung der Polizisten. Es gibt aber leider
auch ganz andere Urteile, die uns Stück für Stück weiter in den Polizeistaat führen und die immer mehr Menschen leider zum gewaltbereiten Widerstand treiben. 
Es bahnt sich eine Spirale der gegenseitigen Gewalt an. Dagegen sollten wir alle kämpfen. Wir sollten Gewaltbereitet aus Demonstrationen aussondern und ebenso
jeden Verstoß der Polizei zur Anzeige bringen. Nur so werden schwarze Schafe entfernt.
Der Blockupy-Polizeikessel vor dem Bundesverfassungs-gericht: Mitgefangen, mitgehangen? | Verfassungsblog

Hier z.B. ein Urteil gegen überlichen BKA "Terror" und gegen viele kleine Schritte, die uns immer weiter in den Polizeistaat treiben würden. 
Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts: Was sich beim BKA-Gesetz andern muss | tagesschau.de



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber komischerweise hatten die ganzen anderen Demos keine Probleme. ...


Keine Probleme??? Mach die Augen auf, solange es noch geht  Dietrich Wagner – Wikipedia


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juli 2017)

Generell sollte man aber nicht vergessen dass die Polizei im Endeffekt doch genau das gemacht hat was die Legislative ihr vorgeschrieben hat. Nur war die Ansage halt "macht was ihr für richtig haltet". Und dass eine Exekutive der man sagt sie soll machen was sie will dann anfängt "zu exekutieren" liegt dann doch in ihrer Natur und ist ihr nur schwer vorzuwerfen.



Spoiler



Einen wahrscheinlich uralten Spruch welchen ich die letzten Tage gelesen habe muss ich hier einfach nochmal anbringen weil ich ihn doch für intelligent gedacht wenn auch leider zu oft zutreffend halte:
P.O.L.I.Z.E.I: das "D" steht für Deeskalation


----------



## Grestorn (16. Juli 2017)

Entschuldigt mal, bei Euch liest sich das so, als wäre die Gewalt von der Polizei ausgegangen. Ist das Euer Ernst?

Wollt ihr denn, dass sich die Polizisten erst mal zusammenprügeln lassen um ja keine Gewalt zu "provozieren"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Folge: Mehr Berichte über Demonstranten in ärztlicher Behandlung denn über Festnahmen von Straftätern, die ein derartiges Vorgehen hätten rechtfertigen können.



Das Vorgehen war absolut gerechtfertigt, angesichts der Gewalt durch linksradikale Verbrecher. Woher kommen denn die 500 verletzen Polizisten?
Unsere Polizei braucht endlich die Erlaubnis, robuster gegen solche Kriminelle vorzugehen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Keine Probleme??? Mach die Augen auf.  Dietrich Wagner – Wikipedia



1. Was hat ein 7 Jahre alter Vorgang in Stuttgart mit den (friedlichen) Demos in Hamburg zu tun?
2. Wer den Anweisungen der Polizei keine Folge leistet, ist selbst schuld.
3. Im Gegensatz zu Herr Wagner kann ich meine Augen noch öffnen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Entschuldigt mal, bei Euch liest sich das so, als wäre die Gewalt von der Polizei ausgegangen. Ist das Euer Ernst?


Es gab nicht "Die Gewalt", es gab überall und sehr viel Gewalt. Die hirnlosen Hooligans verurteile ich restlos alle,
unter der Polizei jene schwarzen Schafe, die massiv über die Stränge geschlagen haben. 35 Anzeigen bei 20.000
Polizisten ist jetzt nicht so die Welt, schöner wäre es aber, wenn von gut ausgebildeten, gut eingestellen und gut
geführten Polizisten gar kein anzeigewürdiges Fehlverhalten ausgehen würde. Von depperten Hooligans erwartet
man Gewalt, von guten Polizisten, die ich sonst als Freund und Helfer wahrnehme, ist jeder Übergriff schlimmer zu
bewerten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn, dass sich die Polizisten erst mal zusammenprügeln lassen um ja keine Gewalt zu "provozieren"?


Nein, ich möchte zielgerichtetes Vorgehen gegen Gewalttäter und nicht allgemeine Gewalt gegen alle. Wer Steine
oder Flaschen schmeißt wird sofort festgenommen. Widerstand gibt es dabei selten, weil die Hooligans genau wissen,
wie hart Gewalt gegen Polizisten bestraft würde:
G20 in Hamburg: SEK im Schanzenviertel -  "Sie haben sich sofort ergeben" - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Was hat ein 7 Jahre alter Vorgang in Stuttgart mit den (friedlichen) Demos in Hamburg zu tun?


Es war ein bekanntes Beispiel für unangemessere Polizeigewalt


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 2. Wer den Anweisungen der Polizei keine Folge leistet, ist selbst schuld.


Und wenn es verfassungsfeindliche Anweisungen sind? Dann sind wir zum Widerstand verpflichtet, oder?
Oder sagst Du Schäfchen dann _"Aber gerne Herr Hauptwachtmeister, wenn Sie es sagen, mache ich das natürlich"? _


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 3. Im Gegensatz zu Herr Wagner kann ich meine Augen noch öffnen


Wie immer menschfeindlich zynisch, so kennt man Dich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

... doppelt ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war ein bekanntes Beispiel für unangemessere Polizeigewalt



Das aber mein Argument nicht widerlegt. Ich sprach von den friedlichen Demos in Hamburg. Und die hatten kein Problem mit der Polizei.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wenn es verfassungsfeindliche Anweisungen sind? Dann sind wir zum Widerstand verpflichtet, oder?



Die Frage ob Polizeieinsätze Verfassungsfeindlich sindoder nicht, trifft aber ein Gericht, nicht der Mob auf der Straße. Oder hat Deutschland deiner Meinung nach keine unabhängige Gerichtsbarkeit mehr?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie immer menschfeindlich zynisch, so kennt man Dich.



Eher schwarzer Humor gegenüber Unbelehrbaren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das aber mein Argument nicht widerlegt. Ich sprach von den friedlichen Demos in Hamburg. Und die hatten kein Problem mit der Polizei.


Was sagen dazu Zeit-Reporter: Das klingt nicht gut, oder?
_"... Trotz Presseakkreditierung wurde man in eigentlich ruhigen Situationen angeschrien und getreten. Eine Berichterstattung war nur noch möglich, wenn man die Gefahr in Kauf nahm, angegriffen zu werden. ..."_
Polizeieinsatz bei G20: Fragen mussen erlaubt sein | ZEIT ONLINE



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage ob Polizeieinsätze Verfassungsfeindlich sindoder nicht, trifft aber ein Gericht, nicht der Mob auf der Straße. Oder hat Deutschland deiner Meinung nach keine unabhängige Gerichtsbarkeit mehr?


Ei und Henne Problem. Wenn ich einer verfassungsfeindlichen Anweisung nicht Folge leiste, werden Gerichte hinterher klären, ob mein Verhalten angemessen war. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eher schwarzer Humor gegenüber Unbelehrbaren.


Sehr schwarz....


----------



## Grestorn (16. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gab nicht "Die Gewalt", es gab überall und sehr viel Gewalt. Die hirnlosen Hooligans verurteile ich restlos alle.


Unzweifelhaft.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unter der Polizei jene schwarzen Schafe, die massiv über die Stränge geschlagen haben.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass es überall schwarze Schafe gibt, wenn Du selbst, oder Menschen, die Dir nahe stehen, in der Vergangenheit ernsthaft zu Schaden gekommen sind, dann neigen viele Menschen dazu, Hass zu entwickeln und ungerichtet zu verteilen - was ich auch total übel finde, was aber offenbar sehr menschlich ist. 

Diese Dinge passieren ja nicht ohne Vorgeschichte. Mai-Demos, Fussball-Hooligans usw., die Gewalt hat eine Geschichte und greift um sich. Und die Polizisten sind die Prügelknaben der Nation.

Tatsache ist, wenn die G20 Demos allesamt friedlich geblieben wären, wenn es keine Ankündigungen für Gewalt gegebenen hätte, keine Demo mit dem klaren Namen "Welcome to Hell", dann wäre auch nichts eskaliert. Und wenn es ein paar Jahre lang keine Gewaltdemos mehr geben würde, dann hätte die Polizei auch keinen Grund mehr, restriktive Maßnahmen schon im Vorfeld, bevor die Gewalt ausbricht, durchzuführen. 

Es liegt in der Hand der Linken Demo-Szene in ihren Reihen aufzuräumen. Das meine ich ganz ernst so. Und ich erwähne auch die Linke aus einem Grund, denn rechts brauchst Du nicht mit Gewalt aufzuräumen, Gewalt und Rechts gehört einfach zusammen, das eine gibt es nicht ohne das andere. Auf der Linken Seite des Spektrums wird aber die politische Message kaputt gemacht durch die sog. "Autonomen", die nur unter dem Mäntelchen des linken Gedankenguts Randale machen wollen.


Und was das gezielt Festnehmen angeht: Wenn das denn so einfach wäre... Die Gewalttäter unternehmen doch alles, um eben nicht in flagranti erwischt zu werden, nicht im nachhinein identifizierbar zu sein und eben den Staat vorzuführen. Und jede Maßnahme des Staates, dem Einhalt zu gebieten, wird gerade auch von Links extremer Widerstand entgegengestellt. Was einige hier wollen ist die Quadratur des Kreises: "Polizei, arbeitet bitte optimal und bestraft nur die bösen Buben, aber wir nehmen Euch jegliche Möglichkeit dazu das auch zu tun, denn das würde ja den "normalen" Bürger ja unter Generalverdacht stellen!"

Genau dieser Widerspruch erzeugt immer eine Wut in mir. Wasche mich, aber mach mich bloß nicht nass!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> was ich auch total übel finde, was aber offenbar sehr menschlich ist.


Menschlich kann ich das verstehen, von Polizisten erwarte ich aber Profihaftes Verhalten.
Wer das nicht hat, fliegt raus. 35 von 20.000 ist nun wirklich eine kleine Zahl. Die meisten
Polizisten scheinen also ihre Arbeit gut gemacht zu haben. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es liegt in der Hand der Linken Demo-Szene in ihren Reihen aufzuräumen.


In der Polizei muss aber mal richtig aufgeräumt werden. Staffeln, die übergriffige Polizisten
dulden, sollten sofort aufgelöst werden, weil die anderen Polizisten in der Staffel ihre Kollegen
nicht im Griff haben, also mit ihnen Symphatisieren. 

- ich hoffe, der satirische Vergleich zu Forderungen gegen Linke und deren kulturellen Einrichtungen wird deutlich -


Grestorn schrieb:


> Auf der Linken Seite des Spektrums wird aber die politische Message kaputt gemacht durch die sog. "Autonomen", die nur unter dem Mäntelchen des linken Gedankenguts Randale machen wollen.


Ich habe dazu noch keine endgültige Meinung. Natürlich lehne ich jede Gewalt ab und unterstütze
mit dem ersten Gedanken Deinen Ansatz. Andererseits ist mir eine gewaltbereite Gruppe, die ohne
Rücksicht auf ihre eigene Zukunft gegen Faschismus und andere Staatsgewalt eintritt nicht ganz
unsymphatisch, nicht in Form von Chaos-Tagen bei uns in Hannover oder dem schwarzen Block in
Demonstrationen. Aber ich sehe die massive Tendenz, jeden aktiven Widerstand im Staat mit allen
Mitteln zu verhindern und ich weiß nicht, ob das in letzter KOnsequenz gut ist. Dann wenn hier nur
noch Schäfchen demonstrieren, könnte das einige  Politiker dazu verleiten, weit über sinnvolle
Politik hinauszu gehen. Ich bin da noch in Klausur mit mir und suche eine endgültige Meinung.
Das soll keine Symphatie für Gewalt sein. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Grestorn (16. Juli 2017)

Leider setzen viele Menschen am linken Rand, Links mit Anarchie gleich. Was ich lustig finde, denn "links" ist grundsätzlich ja geprägt von dem Gedanken eines starken Staats - der Ungerechtigkeiten verhindert, klare Regeln gegen Ausbeutung schwächerer aufstellt, Geld von oben nach unten verteilt usw. 
(Das ist übrigens der Hauptgrund, warum ich mich schon seit ich gut 20 bin von der linken Seite verabschiedet habe - und warum mich die Grünen, die mir eigentlich mal sympathisch waren, zunehmend nerven. Aber das ist eine andere Diskussion). 

Trotzdem finden sich gerade auch die echten Staatsfeine am linken Rand. Denen es nicht anarchistisch und chaotisch genug sein kann. Man scheint dort zu meinen, wenn man von Null anfangen würde, jeden Besitz, jeden Staat, jede Kontrolle und jede Hierarchie wegnehmen würde, das perfekte Utopia entstehen würde. 

Und bei solch einer unfassbaren Naivität kann ich einfach nur ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2017)

Leute, _Links_ hat doch nichts mit Gewalt zu tun.












...sagt zumindest Martin Schulz.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

Ich frage mich ja, wo die mittlere Gewalt ist?
Ist das Merkels Aussitzen, wenn im Mittelmeer Schiffe versinken?


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Und wenn es ein paar Jahre lang keine Gewaltdemos mehr geben würde, dann hätte die Polizei auch keinen Grund mehr, restriktive Maßnahmen schon im Vorfeld, bevor die Gewalt ausbricht, durchzuführen.



Sollten dann auch Frauen auf das Tragen kurzer Roecke verzichten, bis die Zahl von Belaestigungen und Vergewaltigungen unter ein signifikantes Niveau zurueckgeht - und sind Vergewaltigungen bis dahin unvermeidlich und die Opfer an ihnen mindestens mitschuld?

Was ist mit Drohungen gegen Journalisten? Was ist mit Pruegel gegen Unbeteiligte? Sind auch daran die Demonstranten schuld?

P. S.

Was die kolportierte Zahl von 500 verletzten Polizisten angeht - diese Zahl (konkret waren es 476) bezieht sich auf den Zeitraum vom 22. Juni bis zum 10. Juli; in der "heissen Phase" waren es dagegen "nur" 231. In dieser Zahl sind alle gesundheitsbedingt zeitweise nicht dienstfaehigen Beamten enthalten - also auch Kreislaufprobleme etc. Und von 476 Beamten waren 455 spaetestens am naechsten Tag scheinbar wieder dienstfaehig. Damit will ich weder Gewalt gegen Beamte verharmlosen noch die Geschehnisse in Hamburg banalisieren - aber die Projektion, dass linke Chaoten die Polizei divisionsweise niedergemetzelt haette, ist einfach falsch und einer ehrlichen und zukunftsgewandten Aufarbeitung nicht zutraeglich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Leider setzen viele Menschen am linken Rand, Links mit Anarchie gleich. .


Es ist sehr komplex. Links, in meiner Definition von Links enthält genau die von Dir genannten Komponenten,
vor allem Gerechtigkeit und sinnvolle Verteilung der vorhandenen Ressourcen. Warum z.B. nennen Familien
wie die Turn und Taxis immer noch Land in der Gesamtfläche des Saarlandes als Eigen, alles erpresst durch
die Arbeit von hunderttausenden Menschen zu Zeiten des Absolutismus. Ein starker Staat benötigt nicht mehr
als ein paar sinnvolle Gesetze, wie z.B. eine Vermögenssteuer, eine Grundsicherung etc. 

Überwachung etc. hat wenig damit zu tun, ein Nachtwächterstaat, wie ihn sich extremliberale Wünschen, ist
natülich etwas ganz anderes. Menschlichkeit (links) und grenzenlose Ökonomie (Neoliberalismus) schließen
sich in bestimmten Masse aus.
Nachtwachterstaat – Wikipedia

Ich kenne noch die Antifa aus den frühen Jahren und  die Diskussionen mit den Mitgliedern dieser Gruppe.
Früher, in den siebzigern durchweg gut gebildete Menschen, die natürlich sämtlich als links anzusehen waren 
und die Politische Ziele auch mit Gewalt durchsetzen wollten. Ich fand das immer schon katastrophal, hatte 
damals auch wirklich sehr kontroverse Diskussionen mit befreundeten Antifanten, aber je älter ich werde, 
umso mehr verstehe ich, was in den siebziger und achtziger Jahren befürchtet wurde und sämtlich eingetreten ist.

Das hat aber nichts mehr mit den heutigen Hooligans zu tun, die auch gar nichts mit Anachisten zu tun haben. Es
ist ein Haufen Deppen, die Spaß an Gewalt und Terror haben. Gegen sie mit aller Machte zu kämpfen wirkt gut und
unterstütze ich. Es nimmt aber auch die Möglichkeiten, das wirklich Linke jemals wieder zur Gewalt greifen können,
weil jeder aktive Widerstand im Keim erstickt würde. Und ob ich das gut finde, weiß ich noch nicht. Alle 200 Jahre
eine "französische Revolution" mit rollenden Kopfen mag politisch selbstreinigend und notwendig sein. Wer weiß...
Ich sagte ja, ich habe dazu noch keine abschließende Meinung



Two-Face schrieb:


> Leute, _Links_ hat doch nichts mit Gewalt zu tun.
> ...sagt zumindest Martin Schulz.


Was hat Martin Schulz mit links zu tun?


----------



## Poulton (16. Juli 2017)

Da ja Hooligans erwähnt wurden: In dem Bereich ist es doch teilweise üblich, vor Spielen Meldeauflagen und/oder Verbote bestimmte Bereiche einer Stadt zu betreten, gegen Personen zu verhängen, die entsprechende Verurteilungen wegen Randale, etc. haben. Warum greift man zu solchen Mitteln nicht auch bei den Krawalltouristen? (Auch wenn dafür ggf. eine stärke Zusammenarbeit zwischen den verschiedenen Ländern des Schengen-Raum nötig wäre.)


----------



## Grestorn (16. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Sollten dann auch Frauen auf das Tragen kurzer Roecke verzichten, bis die Zahl von Belaestigungen und Vergewaltigungen unter ein signifikantes Niveau zurueckgeht - und sind Vergewaltigungen bis dahin unvermeidlich und die Opfer an ihnen mindestens mitschuld?
> 
> Was ist mit Drohungen gegen Journalisten? Was ist mit Pruegel gegen Unbeteiligte? Sind auch daran die Demonstranten schuld?
> 
> ...


Das ist geradezu zynisch. Dieses Posting​ g ist so daneben und ärgert mich maßlos.

Das eine hat mit dem anderen null zu tun und ich nehme das auch persönlich.

Wie kannst Du nur Vermummung und Steine werfen mit attraktiver und aufreizender Kleidung vergleichen?!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du nur Vermummung und Steine werfen mit attraktiver und aufreizender Kleidung vergleichen?!


Es geht um die Opferbetrachtung. So wie friedliche Demonstranten nach Ansicht einiger selber Schuld sind, 
wenn sie von Polizisten verprügelt werden, weil einige Steineschmeißer in der Demonstration waren, wird
Frauen eine Mitschuld an ihrer Vergewaltigung gegeben. Den Kommentar finde ich treffend, er geht aber
weniger gegen Dich und Deine Aussagen, sondern muss als Reaktion auf einige andere Kommentare gesehen
werden.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2017)

Ich habe nicht Vermummung mit Miniroecken verglichen - aber Du vertauschst Ursache mit Wirkung. Ein Minirock rechtfertigt sexuelle Gewalt ebensowenig wie die Anwesenheit bei oder in der Naehe einer Demonstration physische Gewalt rechtfertigt.

Warum stellst Du jeden, der das Agieren der Sicherheitskraefte kritisch hinterfragt, in eine Ecke mit den Steinewerfern? Damit bereitest Du tuerkischen Verhaetlnissen den Boden: Wer nicht meiner Meinung ist, hat die falsche Meinung.


----------



## efdev (16. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da ja Hooligans erwähnt wurden: In dem Bereich ist es doch teilweise üblich, vor Spielen Meldeauflagen und/oder Verbote bestimmte Bereiche einer Stadt zu betreten, gegen Personen zu verhängen, die entsprechende Verurteilungen wegen Randale, etc. haben. Warum greift man zu solchen Mitteln nicht auch bei den Krawalltouristen? (Auch wenn dafür ggf. eine stärke Zusammenarbeit zwischen den verschiedenen Ländern des Schengen-Raum nötig wäre.)



Wird doch im Normalfall auch so gemacht nur wenn es hauptsächlich Krawalltouristen sind kennt die halt vorher keiner wobei da wohl auch viele abgefangen wurden


----------



## Grestorn (16. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht Vermummung mit Miniroecken verglichen - aber Du vertauschst Ursache mit Wirkung. Ein Minirock rechtfertigt sexuelle Gewalt ebensowenig wie die Anwesenheit bei oder in der Naehe einer Demonstration physische Gewalt rechtfertigt.
> 
> Warum stellst Du jeden, der das Agieren der Sicherheitskraefte kritisch hinterfragt, in eine Ecke mit den Steinewerfern? Damit bereitest Du tuerkischen Verhaetlnissen den Boden: Wer nicht meiner Meinung ist, hat die falsche Meinung.


Auch das macht mich sauer, weil ich das nicht geschrieben habe. Natürlich rechtfertigt eine friedliche Demo keine Gewalt, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde es geradezu als unverschämt eine solche Aussage aus meinem Posting zu lesen. Vielleicht liest Du es nochmal ohne Schaum vor dem Mund!


----------



## Grestorn (16. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um die Opferbetrachtung. So wie friedliche Demonstranten nach Ansicht einiger selber Schuld sind,
> wenn sie von Polizisten verprügelt werden, weil einige Steineschmeißer in der Demonstration waren, wird
> Frauen eine Mitschuld an ihrer Vergewaltigung gegeben. Den Kommentar finde ich treffend, er geht aber
> weniger gegen Dich und Deine Aussagen, sondern muss als Reaktion auf einige andere Kommentare gesehen
> werden.


Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass friedliche Demonstranten schuld sind, verdammt nochmal. Was soll diese Unterstellung?

Schuld sind einzig und alleine die gewaltbereiten und -tätigen Randalierer.

Was ich nur nicht verstehen kann, ist das ewige relativieren, verharmlosen und rechtfertigen, was man immer und immer wieder von linken Politikern und auch linksgerichteten Menschen liest.

Wieso assoziiert ihr Euch mit diesem Gschwerl? Die nutzen Eure Sache als Plattform für ihre Aggression und schaden ihr damit massiv. Die müsstet ihr bekämpfen, nicht die Polizei, die genau wie ihr unter ihnen leiden!

Dieses Assoziieren ist, was ich vorwerfe und kritisiere!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ...Schuld sind einzig und alleine die gewaltbereiten und -tätigen Randalierer...


Und da gehen unsere Meinungen auseinander. Ich rechtfertige in keiner Weise die Gewalt noch mag ich sie.

Sehe ich aber 60 Jahre niedergeknüppelte Demonstrationen, dann haben sich Zustände aufgeschaukelt und
es liegt neben den depperten Hooligans auch zu einem Teil an der Polizei und ihrem Verhalten. Hier in Hannover
erlebt man immer wieder, wie durchgeknallte Reiterstaffeln in Demonstrationen reiten. Das ist gelebte Staats-
gewalt vom Feinsten und erzeugt mit den Jahren auch bei den friedfertigsten Demonstranten ein Gefühl der
Ohnmacht. Einige wenige radikalisieren sich dann. 

Hier ist ein ziemlich umfassender Rückblick auf die Demonstrationsgeschichte:
Notizen zu einer Chronologie der Studentenbewegung von Wolfgang Kraushaar, Chronologie Teil I 1955-2.6.1967
Es geht z.B. um Taten wie diese: 

01.03.1968:
_"...In Frankfurt demonstrieren 1000 Studenten gegen den Vietnam-Krieg und für die Freilassung von Rudi Dutschke, 
der auf dem Flughafen von der Polizei für den Zeitraum der Demonstration «vorsorglich» festgenommen worden war...."_

11.-15. 4. 1968:
_"...Auf dem Kurfürstendamm in Berlin wird Rudi Dutschke durch ein Revolverattentat des neonazistisch beeinflußten Josef Bachmann lebensgefährlich verletzt. Da die Tat gemeinhin als Folge der systematischen Hetzkampagne des Berliner Senats und der Springer-Presse angesehen wird, kommt es im Verlauf der Ostertage in der gesamten Bundesrepublik zu massenhaften Versuchen, die Auslieferung der Springer-Zeitungen zu verhindern. Schon am Abend nach dem Attentat beginnen 2000 Studenten das Springer-Hochhaus an der Berliner Mauer zu stürmen. Nachdem der Versuch durch Polizeikräfte vereitelt worden ist, werden die Fahrzeughalle in Brand gesetzt und mehrere Transportfahrzeuge zerstört. Innerhalb der fünf Tage dauernden Straßenschlachten an den Auslieferungstoren der Springer-Druckereien beteiligen sich über 60000 an den Blockaden. Erstmals ist der Anteil der nichtintellektuellen Jugendlichen, vor allem von Lehrlingen, besonders hoch. Die 21000 eingesetzten Polizisten verhaften über 1000 Demonstranten, mitunter auch unbeteiligte Hausfrauen und Rentner. Bei den schwersten Straßenschlachten in Deutschland seit der Weimarer Republik kommen zwei Menschen - in München - ums Leben, 400 werden zum Teil schwer verletzt..."_

20. 9.1968
_"....Vor der Frankfurter Paulskirche versuchen 2000 Demonstranten, Polizeiketten zu durchbrechen, um gegen die Verleihung des Friedenspreises des Deutschen Buchhandels an den der Kollaboration mit dem Kolonialismus beschuldigten afrikanischen Staatspräsidenten und Schriftsteller Senghor zu protestieren. Zuvor hatte der SDS beschlossen, einen Gegenpreis für Amilcar Cabral, den Vorsitzenden der Frelimo, der Befreiungsbewegung Mozambiques, zu stiften. Als Daniel Cohn-Bendit nach einem Hechtsprung über das Absperrgitter zusammengeschlagen und fortgetragen wird, beginnen die Demonstranten Autos umzustürzen und Barrikaden zu errichten. Ein Hagel von Steinen und Flaschen zerschellt zwar an den Mauern der Paulskirche, die Verleihungsfeierlichkeiten jedoch können ohne Unterbrechung zu Ende geführt werden. Von den 26 Verhafteten wird Cohn-Bendit in einem Schnellverfahren zu acht Monaten Gefängnis mit Bewährung verurteilt..."_

Danach kamen Atomkraftbewegung und Startbahn-West, alles keine Höhepunkte polizeilicher Führung



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass friedliche Demonstranten schuld sind, verdammt nochmal. Was soll diese Unterstellung?


Darum schrieb ich: 
_"...er geht aber weniger gegen Dich und Deine Aussagen, sondern muss als Reaktion auf einige andere Kommentare gesehen werden. ..."_


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehe ich aber 60 Jahre niedergeknüppelte Demonstrationen, dann haben sich Zustände aufgeschaukelt und
> es liegt neben den depperten Hooligans auch zu einem Teil an der Polizei und ihrem Verhalten.



Also, weil früher mal Leute von der Polizei mit übermäßiger Gewalt am Demonstrieren gehindert wurden, haben sie heute das Recht Autos anzuzünden und Geschäfte zu plündern?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle 200 Jahre
> eine "französische Revolution" mit rollenden Kopfen mag politisch selbstreinigend und notwendig sein. Wer weiß...
> Ich sagte ja, ich habe dazu noch keine abschließende Meinung.



Die vielen tausende bis zehntausende Köpfe unschuldiger Menschen die die französische Revolution gefordert hat waren ihre heute zu oft in ihrem Effekt verklehrten Ergebnisse garantiert nicht wert, oder was konnte zum Beispiel der kleine Marktplatzhändler und der Künstler der einem adligen ein Selbstportrait gemalt hat für die durch die Misswirtschaft des Adels und des Königs verursachten Probleme Frankreichs, das beide unter die Geotine gehört haben?

Was war den eines der Hauptergebnisse welches die  Revolution Europa gebracht hat? Einen irrern Korsikaner, der sich nachdem man während der Revolution dem einen König erst das Haupt mit der Geotine von den Schultern getrent hat selbst zum Kaiser kröhnt und halb Europa unterwirft?
Und das obwohl er unter anderen während der Revolution Franzosen auf den Straßen mit Kanonen niederstrecken ließ?

Wir brauchen garantiert nicht alle 200 Jahre eine französische Revolution, wo ein wütender und in weiten Teilen ungebildeter Mob durch die Straßen zieht, Menschen hinrichtet weil man einen Sündebock braucht, und sich selbstzerfleischt bis der nässte Absolutist die Macht an sich reißt! Wir bräuchten endlich aufgeklärte, gebildete und selbstreflektierende Menschen die erkennen wo die Probleme liegen, die um ihrer selbst willen eine bessere Zukunft nicht nur für sich wollen und entsprechend geschlossen und gezielt aufbegehren!

Aber von einem solchen idealen Menschen ist unsere Spezies unendlich weit entfernt.


----------



## JePe (16. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso assoziiert ihr Euch mit diesem Gschwerl?



Das wuerde ich nun als boeswillige, mit Schaum vor dem Mund in die Tastatur gepruegelte (sic!) Unterstellung bezeichnen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Schuld sind einzig und alleine die gewaltbereiten und -tätigen Randalierer.



An Teilen der Gewalt, Ja. Und zwar an der, die von eben diesem Personenkreis ausging. Schuld daran, dass Journalisten bedroht und an der Arbeit behindert wurden, laengst verhaftete und am Boden liegende Personen verpruegelt und Unbeteiligte attackiert wurden, sind sie dagegen kaum. Schuld an dieser Gewalt sind ein allmaehlich Gestalt annehmendes und voellig verfehltes Konzept der politisch Verantwortlichen, aufputschende Zahlen der Polizeifuehrung (die es zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits besser wusste - Stichwort "500 Verletzte") und ueberforderte, weil fuer die Aufgabe ungeeignete Polizisten vor Ort.

Es gibt weder "die Demonstranten" noch "die Polizisten". Schuld und Verantwortlichkeit fuer eine Gesamtsituation, die bei differenzierter Betrachtung eben keine ist, sondern vielmehr das Resultat einer dynamischen und komplexen Entwicklung, "einzig und alleine" bei einer Seite abzuladen und jedem, der sich nicht kritiklos hinter die Polizei stellt zu unterstellen, er wuerde sich "assoziieren", erdoganisiert die Diskussion: Wer sich nicht bedingungslos auf die eine Seite schlaegt, muss beweisen, nicht mit der anderen zu sympathisieren. Den Schuh ziehe ich mir bestimmt nicht an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten endlich aufgeklärte, gebildete  und selbstreflektierende Menschen die erkennen wo die Probleme liegen,  die um ihrer selbst willen eine bessere Zukunft nicht nur für sich  wollen und entsprechend geschlossen und gezielt aufbegehren! Aber von  einem solchen idealen Menschen ist unsere Spezies unendlich weit  entfernt.


Da stimme ich Dir in jeder Hinsicht zu. Aber taugt unsere prügelnde und  vorsorglich verhaftende Polizei dazu, aufgeklärte Geister in der  Bevölkerung  zu erzeugen, oder sät sie nicht vielmehr Hass und Gewalt?  Das war meine Frage in die Runde. Mein "Dorf KOP" war früher eine  respektierte Diskussionsfigur, eine Leitfigur, die Jugendarbeit machte,  in der eigenen Freizeit mit zum Kirchentag fuhr und es schaffte, auch  Banden in unserer Vorstadt zu beruhigen und zum Dialog zu bringen.  Diesem Menschen bin ich bis heute dankbar, weil er unglaublich viel  Gewalt deeskaliert, oft mit selbstlosem persönlichem Einsatz.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die vielen tausende bis zehntausende Köpfe unschuldiger Menschen die die französische Revolution gefordert hat waren ihre heute zu oft in ihrem Effekt verklehrten Ergebnisse garantiert nicht wert, oder was konnte zum Beispiel der kleine Marktplatzhändler und der Künstler der einem adligen ein Selbstportrait gemalt hat für die durch die Misswirtschaft des Adels und des Königs verursachten Probleme Frankreichs, das beide unter die Geotine gehört haben?


Heute heißt so etwas verniedlichend Kollateralschaden, und ja, ich persönlich bin gegen jede Gewalt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was war den eines der Hauptergebnisse welches die  Revolution Europa gebracht hat? Einen irrern Korsikaner, der sich nachdem man während der Revolution dem einen König erst das Haupt mit der Geotine von den Schultern getrent hat selbst zum Kaiser gekröhnt und halb Europa unterwirft? Und das obwohl er unter anderen während der Revolution Franzosen mit Kanonen niederstrecken ließ?


So ist das mit Prognosen, hinterher ist es einfach zu bewerten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir brauchen garantiert nicht alle 200 Jahre eine französische Revolution, wo ein wütender und in weiten Teilen ungebildeter Mob durch die Straßen zieht, Menschen hinrichtet weil man einen Sündebock braucht, und sich selbstzerfleischt bis der nässte Absolutist die Macht an sich reißt!


Nirgends schrieb, dass wir es brauchen oder das es zu ausnahmslos guten Zuständen führt. Und nenn es bitte nicht _"wütender und in weiten Teilen ungebildeter Mob"_, damit begibst Du Dich auf das Niveau, dass _"sie doch Kuchen essen soll, wenn sie kein Brot haben"._ Es war eine rechtlose hungernde Bevölkerung, die geknecht und verhöhnt wurde, geführt an alles anderem als ungebildeten Menschen. Ich sehe in diese Art Revolution immer nur das Damokles Schwert, welches über unseren oberen Zehntausend schwebt. Sie sollten wissen, dass es vorhanden ist und wissen, das gute Politik niemanden ausschließt und aufgibt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, weil früher mal Leute von der Polizei mit übermäßiger Gewalt am Demonstrieren gehindert wurden, haben sie heute das Recht Autos anzuzünden und Geschäfte zu plündern?


   
Nochmal zurück auf Los und Texte erneut lesen


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir in jeder Hinsicht zu. Aber taugt unsere prügelnde und  vorsorglich verhaftende Polizei dazu, aufgeklärte Geister in der  Bevölkerung  zu erzeugen, oder sät sie nicht vielmehr Hass und Gewalt?



Das wirkt schon ein wenig wie unnötiger Versuch das Verhalten ersterer durch das Verhalten letzterer zu legitimieren. 
Natürlich ist eine mit unnötiger Gewalt vorgehende Polizei nicht besser als ein Demonstrant der das macht, aber nur weil letztere auch nicht schlauer sind als erstere rechtfertigt das noch nicht gleiches mit gleichen zu vergelten und der aufgeklärte Geist unterscheidet sich ja gerade darin das er trotz des falschen Verhaltens anderer trotzdem nicht auf das Niveau des "Neandertalers" (eigentlich diskriminierend dem Neandertaler gegenüber, weil zurückgebliebener als andere Menschen dieser Zeit war er im Grunde auch nicht) herablässt sondern möglichst darüber steht.

Und letztlich, der Polizist ist auch nur ein Mensch genau wie der Demonstrant, warum soll er fehlerfreier sein als der Rest der Menschheit nur weil er in einem staatlichen Auftrag agiert? Schließlich sind staatliche Organe alles nur Menschen und leider sind sie alle extrem fehlerbehaftet.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein "Dorf KOP" war früher eine  respektierte Diskussionsfigur, eine Leitfigur, die Jugendarbeit machte,  in der eigenen Freizeit mit zum Kirchentag fuhr und es schaffte, auch  Banden in unserer Vorstadt zu beruhigen und zum Dialog zu bringen.  Diesem Menschen bin ich bis heute dankbar, weil er unglaublich viel  Gewalt deeskaliert, oft mit selbstlosem persönlichem Einsatz.



Was ist bitte ein KOP? Denke mal du meinst einen Cop / Polizisten? Den ich denke eigentlich nicht das du die englische Bedeutung KOP meinst, was die Bezeichnung für eine Stehplatztribüne in englischen Stadien wäre. Wäre auch schon sehr merkwürdig wen dein Dorf eine Stehplatztribüne respektiert hat die mit Jugendbanden reden konnte. 

Ansonsten, das hat aber nichts damit zu tun das der Mann Polizist war, sondern damit das ihm zum einen vieleicht persöhnlich viel an seiner Arbeit gelegen hat und er mit Leib und Seele diesen Job ausgefüllt hat. Das ist aber sicher nicht selbstverständlich da nicht alle Menschen gleich sind und entsprechend gibt es leider auch Personen die die Machtbefugnis die das Polizeiamt mit sich bringt negativ ausnutzen.
Das mag in Städten sogar ehr der Fall sein weil man dort anonymer ist als in einem Dorf, wo es meist nur einen Dorf-Polizisten gibt und man sich auch privat oft gut kennt.

In der DDR gab es auch noch Dorfpolizisten, die haben meist auch nicht sofort hart und stur  represiv bei Vergehen gehandelt, sondern meist noch geredet, ermahnt und auch deeskaliert. Wie gesagt, meist hängt das aber auch damit zusammen das so ein Dorfpolizist die Leute besser kennt als ein Polizist der in einer 3 Millionen Stadt wie Berlin lebt, wo bis auf eine handvoll Intensivtäter die man dauernd hat fast alle Menschen fremde sind.

Du kannst also am Ende schlecht von einem Dorfpolizisten Rückschlüsse ziehen, oder seine gesonderten Gegebenheiten als ideales Maß ansehen. Dazu war / ist die Situation einfach von Dorf zu Stadt zu unterschiedlich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Heute heißt so etwas verniedlichend Kollateralschaden, und ja, ich persönlich bin gegen jede Gewalt.



Sowas war schon immer Kolateralschaden, das kannten die USA schon in Vietnam wen paar Bauerndörfer mit Inhalt durch Napalm weggebrannt wurden und kannten auch schon die Mittelmächte und die Entente im ersten Weltkrieg, wen man ohne Rücksicht auf Zivilisten einfach mal Krieg mit einem Dorf zwischen der Front geführt hat. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das mit Prognosen, hinterher ist es einfach zu bewerten.



Tja, könnte man dann ja auch von 1933 bis 1945 behaupten. Hat keiner kommen sehen können, hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer und kann es besser bewerten. 
Du machst es dir durch diese Relativierung da ein wenig zu einfach an der Stelle. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nirgends schrieb, dass wir es brauchen oder das es zu ausnahmslos guten Zuständen führt. Und nenn es bitte nicht _"wütender und in weiten Teilen ungebildeter Mob"_, damit begibst Du Dich auf das Niveau, dass _"sie doch Kuchen essen soll, wenn sie kein Brot haben"._ Es war eine rechtlose hungernde Bevölkerung, die geknecht und verhöhnt wurde, geführt an alles anderem als ungebildeten Menschen. Ich sehe in diese Art Revolution immer nur das Damokles Schwert, welches über unseren oberen Zehntausend schwebt. Sie sollten wissen, dass es vorhanden ist und wissen, das gute Politik niemanden ausschließt und aufgibt.



Ich hab auch nicht geschrieben das du das behauptet hast, wobei nach deiner Aussage du dir ja auch nicht sicher bist das es nicht doch notwendig wäre und man sowas entsprechend doch bräuchte.
Jedenfalls habe ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen wolllen das es meine klare Auffasung ist das niemand das braucht.

Davon ab sehe ich das nicht so das ich mit der Aussage die Menschen mit dem Standpunkt "Kuchen statt Brot" gleichstelle. Es ist aber nunmal so das man dort eine emotional aufgeladene und entsprechend wüttende Meute auf der Straße hatte die nicht mehr rational gedacht haben sondern nur noch in blinder Wut fast jeden geköpfte der nach ihrer Meinung Schuld an dem Zustand hatte. Das ist nunmal auch nicht intelligent, sondern halt eigentlich ein zimlich dummes Verhalten, da ein blindes wild um sich schlagen ohne Wert, ohne Ziel und selbstzerstörend, sowie diskreditierend für das eigene Anliegen ist. Etwa so als wen der Staat mir die Scheiben meiner Wohnung einschlägt und ich dann meinen Nachbarn köpfe weil der ja gestern noch mit einem Polizisten gesprochen hat...


----------



## Merc2211 (16. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Zudem kam wohl auch noch dazu, dass "relativ" normale  Demonstranten/Zuschauer die Gunst der Stunde genutzt haben,
> 
> um zu plündern



jetzt mal ganz Ehrlich, ein mediamarkt steht offen kein mitarbeiter da die scheiben eingeschlagen und du vermummt würdest du dort nicht auch einspazieren und anschließend den mediamarkt leer räumen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2017)

Merc2211 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz Ehrlich, ein mediamarkt steht offen kein mitarbeiter da die scheiben eingeschlagen und du vermummt würdest du dort nicht auch einspazieren und anschließend den mediamarkt leer räumen?


Warum sollte ich? Ich kann mir doch auch kaufen was ich will und an Plünderungstagen gibt es keine Beratung und der Laden ist zu voll.


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2017)

Merc2211 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ganz Ehrlich, ein mediamarkt steht offen kein mitarbeiter da die scheiben eingeschlagen und du vermummt würdest du dort nicht auch einspazieren und anschließend den mediamarkt leer räumen?



Soso, du würdest also eine Straftat begehen nur weil du die Gelegenheit dazu hast?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (16. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Soso, du würdest also eine Straftat begehen nur weil du die Gelegenheit dazu hast?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Du weißt doch Gelegenheit macht Diebe


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein KOP?


Dies: Kontaktbereichsbeamter – Wikipedia


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Du weißt doch Gelegenheit macht Diebe



...und auch Mörder, IS-Extremisten, Diktatoren, Kinderschänder, Verkehrstote und so vieles mehr. 

Jaja, die Gelegenheit ist schon ein schlimmer Finger.^^


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2017)

Wer von euch würde, wenn er zufällig über einen Koffer mit 2 Mio. € Bargeld stolpert, diesen nicht mitnehmen?

Also zumindest ich nicht, ich hab _No Country for Old Men_ gesehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer von euch würde, wenn er zufällig über einen Koffer mit 2 Mio. € Bargeld stolpert, diesen nicht mitnehmen?
> 
> Also zumindest ich nicht, ich hab _No Country for Old Men_ gesehen.



Der hat aber nicht nur einen Kofer mit Bargeld gefunden sondern gleichzeitig auch noch einen Haufen Leichen und einen sterbenden Gringo.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Juli 2017)

...aber durch Zufall eben.

Ich hätte den Koffer, - wenn ich jetzt ultimativ ehrlich bin - schon auch mitgehen lassen. Aber ich hätte ihn vorher zumindest nach einem Peilsender durchsucht und wäre dann ganz weit weggezogen.


----------



## OField (17. Juli 2017)

Das Problem bei Hamburg ist, festzustellen wer zum schwarzen Block, zum Verfassungsschutz oder zu den nicht politisch motivierten Hooligans gehörte


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2017)

Ich bin ja einer der wenigen die überhaupt mehr Kameras auf den Strassen wollen.
Vor mir wäre kein Terrorist sicher, denn man könnte seinen ganzen Fluchtweg per Strassenkameras verfolgen.


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin ja einer der wenigen die überhaupt mehr Kameras auf den Strassen wollen.
> Vor mir wäre kein Terrorist sicher, denn man könnte seinen ganzen Fluchtweg per Strassenkameras verfolgen.



Nicht die schlechteste Idee. Dann hätte man sicher einige mehr der Gelegenheitsrandalierer und Flaschenwerfer erwischt. Der schwarze Block hat sich sicher auch nicht für jede Attacke extra umgezogen und vermummt.


----------



## blautemple (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin ja einer der wenigen die überhaupt mehr Kameras auf den Strassen wollen.
> Vor mir wäre kein Terrorist sicher, denn man könnte seinen ganzen Fluchtweg per Strassenkameras verfolgen.



Wie sagt man so schön: Wer Freiheit für Sicherheit aufgibt, wird am Ende beides verlieren


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön: Wer Freiheit für Sicherheit aufgibt, wird am Ende beides verlieren



Wobei man in dem Fall seine Freiheit nicht wirklich aufgeben würde.
Aber deswegen schrieb ich ja "bin einer der wenigen", da bei sowas gleich alle "Überwachungsstaat" rufen.


----------



## hazelol (17. Juli 2017)

bin mal gespannt wie die spasten bestraft werden, wahrscheinlich garnicht. der großteil wird ja davon kommen, aber bei den wenigen festgenommen, die ja mittlerweile auch wieder frei sind. sollte man vielleicht man rechtlich ein exempel statuieren.


edit: lockerung des vermummungsverbotes vorschlag der SPD. und warum genau, gibt für mich nicht einen grund weshalb es gestattet sein sollte sich zu vermummen. es dient einzig und allein dazu, sich vor strafverfolgung zu schützen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wie die spasten bestraft werden, wahrscheinlich garnicht. der großteil wird ja davon kommen, aber bei den wenigen festgenommen, die ja mittlerweile auch wieder frei sind. sollte man vielleicht man rechtlich ein exempel statuieren.


Du meinst sicherlich solche "Spasten"? Mitgefangen, mitgehangen, so mag es der neue _"AfD-Wildostler im John Wayne Stil"?_
G20-Randale im Schanzenviertel: Der Mann auf dem Gerust - das bin ich! - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hast Du verstanden, wie ein Rechtstaat funktioniert? Kleiner Tipp: Was gerade in der Türkei passiert entspricht nicht
rechtstaatlichen Regeln. Ordentliche Beweisführung ist die Grundlage, nicht Gerüchte und wilde Behauptungen


----------



## hazelol (17. Juli 2017)

nein ich meine hauptsächlich leute die sich vermummen und mit steinen, zwillen, flaschen und sonstigen gegenstände auf polizisten los gehen. oder willst du mir jetzt erzählen, das rein zufällig eine zwille im rucksack liegt und man quasi gezwungen ist sich damit zu verteidigen? 

wenn die ach so friedlichen linken, tatsächlich friedlich demonstriert hätten, sähe es ganz anders aus. dann hätte man vielleicht argumentieren können, die polizei greife mit unnötiger gewalt durch, dem war aber nicht so.


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin ja einer der wenigen die überhaupt mehr Kameras auf den Strassen wollen.
> Vor mir wäre kein Terrorist sicher, denn man könnte seinen ganzen Fluchtweg per Strassenkameras verfolgen.



Hat es denn in London viel gebracht wo alles voll ist mit Kameras? 
Also ich kann drauf verzichten auf schritt und tritt beobachtet zu werden das ist einfach falsch


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Hat es denn in London viel gebracht wo alles voll ist mit Kameras?
> Also ich kann drauf verzichten auf schritt und tritt beobachtet zu werden das ist einfach falsch



Solange die Kameras nicht für eine Gehsteig-Maut genutzt werden kann man mich gerne irgendwo auf der Strasse oder Bahnhof filmen. Juckt mich nicht. Wenn dank Kameras wenigstens ab und zu das Gesindel erwischt wird finde ich aber gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei man in dem Fall seine Freiheit nicht wirklich aufgeben würde.
> Aber deswegen schrieb ich ja "bin einer der wenigen", da bei sowas gleich alle "Überwachungsstaat" rufen.



Weil du keinen Überwachungsstaat erlebt hast. 
Frag mal die Leute die in der DDR gelebt haben und auf Schritt und tritt vom Staat beobachtet und verfolgt wurden. Die wehren sich nicht umsonst gegen den immer unerträglicher werdenden Ausbau bei der Überwachung.

Solange du in einem Land lebst wo der demokratische Rechtsstaat funktioniert mag das mit der Überwachung noch halbwegs gehen, aber das ist halt eine äußerst zwispältige Geschichte. Lass mal heute eine ehnlich tickende Partei wie die NSDAP an die Macht kommen. Die würden sich ein Loch in den Bauch freuen wen die Infrastruktur zum lückenlosen überwachen von politischen Gegnern und vermeindlichen "Volksschädlingen" schon vorhanden ist. Ich weiß nicht ob du dann immer noch so ein riesiger Fan davon wärst wen die durch Videoüberwachung wissen sobald du eine Schwulenbar betritts, oder in einem Geschäft einer idiologisch unerwünschten Person einkaufst.

Nur ein naiver Mensch glaubt das durch noch mehr Überwachung noch mehr Sicherheit erreicht werden kann. 
London ist dafür das beste Beispiel. Nach den Anschlägen Anfang der 2000er Jahre hat man die Videoüberwachung in der Stadt massivst ausgebaut, es gibt dort kaum noch einen öffentlichen Platz der nicht mit Kameras überwacht wird und trotzdem kam es weiterhin zu Anschlägen.
Sicherheit ist nichts was linear mit dem Ausbau selbiger steigt, 2000 Kameras mehr bedeuten nicht auch das man direkt auch extrem viel sicherer ist, was es aber bedeutet ist das man als normaler Bürger direkt wesentlich besser überprüfbar wird.

Wer unbedingt mal erleben will wieviel sicherer man doch in einem überwachten Staat lebt, dem kann ich eigentlich nur mal empfehlen für 10 Jahre in China zu leben (DDR ist ja nicht mehr möglich), vieleicht ändert er dann ja plötzlich seine Einstellung und versteht warum bestimmte Dinge nicht die Lösung für solche Probleme sind und auch von staatlicher Seite eigentlich garnicht sein sollen.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin ja einer der wenigen die überhaupt mehr Kameras auf den Strassen wollen.
> Vor mir wäre kein Terrorist sicher, denn man könnte seinen ganzen Fluchtweg per Strassenkameras verfolgen.



London wird schon komplett überwacht.
Und was hilft das? Genau, nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2017)

Es hilft bei der Aufklärung. 

Woher wurde denn z.B. der U-Bahn Treter in Berlin gefasst? Durch Kaffeesatzlesen?


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil du keinen Überwachungsstaat erlebt hast.
> Frag mal die Leute die in der DDR gelebt haben und auf Schritt und tritt vom Staat beobachtet und verfolgt wurden. Die wehren sich nicht umsonst gegen den immer unerträglicher werdenden Ausbau bei der Überwachung.



Ich finde der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Wenn ab und zu mal eine Kamera hängt ist das etwas anderes als wenn man von Spitzeln umgeben ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich finde der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig. Wenn ab und zu mal eine Kamera hängt ist das etwas anderes als wenn man von Spitzeln umgeben ist.



In Ostberlin und Leipzig hingen auch an allen öffentlichen Plätzen Kameras mit denen die Stasi überwacht hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2017)

Das die politischen Umstände zwischen der damaligen DDR und der heutigen BRD ein bisschen anders sind, siehst du aber schon?


----------



## hazelol (17. Juli 2017)

zumal aufnahmen nicht sonderlich gespeichert werden. aber wenn man paranoid genug ist und ständig mit dem aluhut unterwegs ist, kann man sich schon solche gedanken machen.


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Ostberlin hingen auch an allen öffentlichen Plätzen Kameras mit denen die Stasi überwacht hat.



Waren die qualitativ schon so weit das man Männlein und Weiblein unterscheiden konnte? 

Wie gesagt, mit den Kameras wird man auch in der DDR noch die geringsten Probleme gehabt haben. Problematisch war es eher wenn man quasi mit der Stasi zusammen lebte.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die politischen Umstände zwischen der damaligen DDR und der heutigen BRD ein bisschen anders sind, siehst du aber schon?



Das habe ich auch geschrieben, falls du meine Posts auch ließt. 
Trotzdem kann immer mehr Überwachung nicht die Lösung sein und ist ein äußerst zweischneidiges Schwert, worauf ich ebenfalls im vorletzten Post eingegangen bin.



Rolk schrieb:


> Waren die qualitativ schon so weit das man Männlein und Weiblein unterscheiden konnte?
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit den Kameras wird man auch in der DDR noch die geringsten Probleme gehabt haben. Problematisch war es eher wenn man quasi mit der Stasi zusammen lebte.



Jaja, mach dich nur über die DDR-Technik lustig. In Sachen Überwachung im öffentlichen Bereich war der Ostblock dem Westen teilweise technisch in einigen Bereichen durchaus vorraus und wen du mit deiner witzelei fertig bist und es dich wirklich interessiert kannst du ja mal Youtube bemühen. Videomaterial von der Überwachung öffentlicher Orte in der DDR sind da problemlos zu finden.

Ist mir nämlich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas zu dumm jemanden das jetzt direkt zu verlinken der die Überwachung in der DDR technisch irgendwie für einen Witz hält.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Juli 2017)

Du pauschalisierst... Ich bin ehemaliger DDR-Bürger. Wir wurden zwar alle beobachtet, aber nicht alle verfolgt!

Das alle ehemaligen DDR Bürger gegen einen Überwachungsstaat kämpfen halte ich auch eher für eine gewagte These... wenn ich jetzt alleine mal so an mich denke. 

Ich z. B. habe auch keine Akte bei der Stasi und war somit für den Staat nicht interessant genug verfolgt zu werden... so geht es übrigens den meisten ehemaligen DDR Bürgern. Angst vor der Stasi hatten wir aber alle im Alltag, denn auch dein Nachbar konnte dich ganz schön in Bedrängnis bringen... nur weil man mal nen sarkastischen Kommentar über die momentane Ersatzteillage deines Trabbi gemacht hattest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die politischen Umstände zwischen der damaligen DDR und der heutigen BRD ein bisschen anders sind, siehst du aber schon?


Ja, aber wie lange noch? Stell dir nur mal in Grauen vor, die AfD würde 33% bekommen, so wie schon einmal eine rechtsextreme Partei es bekam und mal Dir dann aus, was passieren könntet? Du liest es hier im Forum, was der Stammtisch fordert. Einen Rechtsstaat brauchen bestimmte Leute nicht, wer in einer Gruppe von Steineschmeißern steht ist automatisch Täter. Dann weite diesen Gedanken einfach mal aus uns überlege Dir, wer automatisch massiven Ärger bekommen wird. Darum ist mehr Überwachung absolut tabu, aber gut, dass werden Scharzarbeiter, Hartz IV-Betrüger und Steuerhinterzieher noch mit bekommen, gegen wen die Überwachung wirklich gerichtet ist.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du pauschalisierst... Ich bin ehemaliger DDR-Bürger. Wir wurden zwar alle beobachtet, aber nicht alle verfolgt!


Naja, immer wenn ich im kleinen Grenzverkehr ab 1974 "rüber" gefahren bin, hieß es bei jedem Gespräch nur _"psst, psst, der Stasi Schmidt hört jedes Wort."_ Dann wurde geschaut, ob sein Auto vor der Tür stand und wenn die Luft rein war, konnte man in der eigenen Wohnung frei reden. Wirklich, sehr lebenswert....

Die Grenze ist seit fast 30 Jahren auf, nur die über fünfzig Jährigen haben noch ein klein wenig das Gefühl der siebziger und achtziger Jahre.


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du pauschalisierst... Ich bin ehemaliger DDR-Bürger. Wir wurden zwar alle beobachtet, aber nicht alle verfolgt!



Das ist ja das tolle wenn alle Überwacht werden kann man sich viel besser aussuchen wen man verfolgt und Morgen ändert es sich dann mal wer alles dran ist und schon steht man selbst auf der Liste. 
Der Mehrwert von ausgebauter Überwachung ist einfach zu gering im Vergleich zum potentiellen schaden so sehe ich das zumindest. 
Aber wir sind wohl auch etwas arg weit im OT vielleicht sollte wir uns weiter streiten ob die Polizei oder die linken Terroristen an Hamburg schuld sind


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...



Wie nannte sich noch mal diese Stasi Sondereinheit die Verbrechen aufklären sollte die es eigentlich gar nicht geben dürfte und unter Geheimhaltung fielen? Mir fällts nicht ein, jedenfalls gab es davon kürzlich erst in einer Doku Überwachungsaufnahmen zu sehen. Ich fands mehr als dürftig und diese Ermittler hatten die besten Kameras zur Verfügung die die DDR zu bieten hatte.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das die politischen Umstände zwischen der damaligen DDR und der heutigen BRD ein bisschen anders sind, siehst du aber schon?



Anhand der Türkei oder auch neuestens in Polen kann man sehen, wenn der Staat zu viel Kontrolle ausübt.
Da können schnell mal Grundrechte beschnitten oder gar entsorgt werden.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es hilft bei der Aufklärung.
> Woher wurde denn z.B. der U-Bahn Treter in Berlin gefasst? Durch Kaffeesatzlesen?



Genau das meine ich mit "mehr Kameraüberwachung".
Mir gehts da lediglich um die Aufklärung einer Tat. Die Aufnahmen werden DANN angeschaut, wenn etwas vorgefallen ist.
Ich weis noch bei uns in der Kleinstadt haben sich die Leute auch aufgeregt, weil damals (vor zig Jahren) Kameras in den Vorraum der Bank installiert wurden, welche die Bankautomaten überwachen.
Hier sah ich damals schon kein Problem, da die Bänder nur dann angeschaut werden, wenn was vorgefallen ist.
Und so ähnlich hätte ich das gerne in Städten. 
Klar, das man das dann für andere Zwecke missbrauchen kann, ist ein weiteres Thema.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie lange noch? Stell dir nur mal in Grauen vor, die AfD würde 33% bekommen, so wie schon einmal eine rechtsextreme Partei es bekam und mal Dir dann aus, was passieren könntet?



Da die AfD keine rechtsextreme Partei ist, stimmt schon mal der Kerngedanke deiner Aussage nicht.

Darüber hinaus wäre es höchst wünschenswert, wenn die AfD auf eine hohe Prozentzahl kommt. Aktuelle Vorfälle in Schorndorf bestätigen das wieder mal eindrucksvoll.



efdev schrieb:


> Aber wir sind wohl auch etwas arg weit im OT vielleicht sollte wir uns weiter streiten ob die Polizei oder die linken Terroristen an Hamburg schuld sind



Da gerade in Hamburg wieder zwei Großveranstaltungen völlig ohne Probleme über die Bühne gelaufen sind, ist die Antwort wohl recht eindeutig.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da die AfD keine rechtsextreme Partei ist, stimmt schon mal der Kerngedanke deiner Aussage nicht.



Mal sehen wie lange der neoliberale Wirtschaftsflügel von Lucke noch in der AFD bleibt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Juli 2017)

Du meinst die Spezialkommission? Geheime Mordaufklärung der DDR durch die Stasi... war sehr interessant. Das war mir persönlich auch neu.


----------



## blautemple (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich mit "mehr Kameraüberwachung".
> Mir gehts da lediglich um die Aufklärung einer Tat. Die Aufnahmen werden DANN angeschaut, wenn etwas vorgefallen ist.
> Ich weis noch bei uns in der Kleinstadt haben sich die Leute auch aufgeregt, weil damals (vor zig Jahren) Kameras in den Vorraum der Bank installiert wurden, welche die Bankautomaten überwachen.
> Hier sah ich damals schon kein Problem, da die Bänder nur dann angeschaut werden, wenn was vorgefallen ist.
> ...



Das ist halt ein sehr schmaler Grat, grundsätzlich bin ich bei dir dass die Kameras an öffentlichen Plätzen unter Umständen zur Aufklärung von Straftaten beitragen. Allerdings will ich nicht dass es möglich ist genau nachvollziehen zu können wann ich mich wo genau in der Stadt aufgehalten habe. Das gab es schon mal und ich glaube niemand will das erneut haben


----------



## hazelol (17. Juli 2017)

ich bin mir sicher der staat hat ein äußerordentlich großes interesse daran, dich in deinem alltag zu verfolgen und hält es aktuell kaum aus nich tzu wissen wo du dich gerade befindest und was du gerade tust.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher der staat hat ein äußerordentlich großes interesse daran, dich in deinem alltag zu verfolgen und hält es aktuell kaum aus nich tzu wissen wo du dich gerade befindest und was du gerade tust.


Ja, hat er. Wie bekommt man heraus, wie sich Terroristische Zellen bilden. Oh, schau mal, hazelol hat gestern mit einen bekannte Terroristen gefrühstückt, oh, die waren zusammen in der Schule, mal sehen, mit wem Du Dich alles triffst, etc. Und schwups bist Du unter kompletter Überwachung. Dabei hast Du gar nichts gemacht und weißt von nichts.

Wir scheint nicht klar zu sein, wie grob früher Rasterfahndungen waren, wie kritisch sie verfassungsrechtlich gesehen wurden und wie katastrophal heute Daten willkürlich zusammengestückelt werden. Und Dir scheint nicht klar zu sein, dass es z.B. in Heiligendamm 2008 ausreichte, einen Bolzenschneider im Auto zu haben. Dafür gingen Leute für mehrere Tage  ohne richterliche Verfügung in Untersuchungshaft, das alleine war schon ein riesen Skandal, Konsequenzen gab es keine. Aber für den Stammtisch ist klar, jeder mit Bolzenschneider ist natürlich ein Terrorist, oder? Jeder mit Kettensäge im Auto auch, jeder mit Steinen? Alles Schwerverbrecher?


----------



## Rolk (17. Juli 2017)

Ich glaube den Staat interessiert heutzutage eher eine lückenlose Überwachung unserer Finanzmittel, als was klein hazelol mit wem gerade gefrühstückt hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Staat interessiert heutzutage eher eine lückenlose Überwachung unserer Finanzmittel, als was klein hazelol mit wem gerade gefrühstückt hat.



Deshalb gibt es ja auch in Deutschland kein Bankgeheimnis mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Staat interessiert heutzutage eher eine lückenlose Überwachung unserer Finanzmittel, als was klein hazelol mit wem gerade gefrühstückt hat.


Das sagte ich ja gerade: Trotzdem geht die Überwachung auch willkürlich darum, wer sich mit bekannten Straftätern trifft. Weißt Du, ob der Müller von der Ecke, mit dem Du immer Bier trinken gehst, einen Kinderorno-Ring betreibt? Und schwups bist drin in der Fahnung. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...aber gut, dass werden Scharzarbeiter, Hartz IV-Betrüger und Steuerhinterzieher noch mit bekommen, gegen wen die Überwachung wirklich gerichtet ist....


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sagte ich ja gerade: Trotzdem geht die Überwachung auch willkürlich darum, wer sich mit bekannten Straftätern trifft. Weißt Du, ob der Müller von der Ecke, mit dem Du immer Bier trinken gehst, einen Kinderorno-Ring betreibt? Und schwups bist drin in der Fahnung.



Was ja auch nicht verkehrt ist, oder? Fahndung heißt nicht Verurteilung.

Und die Frage, ob jemand, der regelmäßig mit einem Verbrecher verkehrt, etwas weiß oder gar mit beteiligt ist, ist ja nicht gerade uninteressant.


----------



## hazelol (17. Juli 2017)

man kann es auch übertreiben. aber selbst wenn dem so wäre, dann wäre ich erleichtet, aufklären zu können, das ich kein terrorist bin, ich wäre mir sicher das system funktioniert und ich wüsste mit wem ich lieber nicht mehr frühstücken gehe, da ich eher weniger interesse habe, das meine körperteile in einem cafe verteilt werden. 


du machst die welt wie sie dir gefällt mit deiner linken brille, alles harmlose leute, der schwarze block, das waren sicher auch nur friedliche demonstranten, und die vermummung gehört zum guten ton und hat sicher nicht den vorteil der strafverfolgung entgehen zu können, sollte man auf einmal doch nicht mehr ganz so friedlich sein oder? der böse staat und die selbstherrliche polizei die grundlos auf friedliche demonstranten los gehen, sry wenn ich als friedlicher demonstrant zwischen leuten stehe, die mit steinen werden, dann darf ich mich nicht beschweren wenn ich nen wasserstrahl abkrieg. wahrscheinlich geht es aber eher darum, das man sich mit video überwachung nicht mehr 2 straßen weiter ungesehen umziehen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stammtisch ist klar, jeder mit Bolzenschneider ist natürlich ein Terrorist, oder? Jeder mit Kettensäge im Auto auch, jeder mit Steinen? Alles Schwerverbrecher?



Der Stammtisch weiß es halt am besten!
Erinnert mich an ein eigenes Erlebnis vor 6 Jahren. Damals hab ich bei Caseking eine Spraydose mit Farbe gekauft weil ich in Klavierlack gehaltenen Plastikteile meines Zalmann GS-1000 Gehäuses in matt-schwarz umlackieren wollte. War vom Caseking-Outlet mit der U-Bahn auf dem Weg nach Hause und hab da die Dose rausgeholt gehabt und den Aufdruck durchgelesen. Hinter mir saß ein Paar, irgendwo Anfang / Mitte 50 würde ich schätzen waren die. Als ich die Dose rausgeholt habe hat der Mann dann direkt zu seiner Frau / gesagt: "Schau ma noch so ein scheiß Sprayer der Wande beschmutzt, sollte man direkt wegsperren!".
Nur weil ich eine Spraydose mit Farbe dabei hatte wirst du direkt verureilt, obwohl der Typ nicht mal ansatzweise wusste was ich damit vorhabe steht natürlich direkt fest das man damit nur öffentliches und privates Eigentum beschädigen will, das man was anderes damit vorhaben könnte ist völlig ausgeschlossen!

So funktioniert halt das Stammtisch-Dünkel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....Damals hab ich bei Caseking eine Spraydose mit Farbe gekauft weil ich in Klavierlack gehaltenen Plastikteile meines PC-Gehäuses in matt schwarz umlackieren wollte. ..


Für den PC? Spaydosen? Was für eine blöde Ausrede. Man hätte Dir sofort 50h Sozialdienst geben müssen! Red Dich doch nicht raus!
Das ist doch genau wie mit den 6000 Rechtsextremen auf den Konzert am Wochenende. Wer in einer Gruppe von Leuten ist, die die
rechte Hand zum Nazi-Gruß hebt ist automatisch ein Nazi, wenn er nicht augenblicklich weggeht. Ist doch völlig eindeutig, oder?

- Sarkasmus Ende -


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Juli 2017)

.....


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn ich kein Moderator bin: btt, please. Danke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich kein Moderator bin: btt, please. Danke.


Naja, es geht um Krawalle, um links, rechts, Überwachung, Verhinderung von Straftaten...
Das gehört schon zum Thema. Denn nach Hamburg kommen die nächsten Krawalle


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das ist halt ein sehr schmaler Grat, grundsätzlich bin ich bei dir dass die Kameras an öffentlichen Plätzen unter Umständen zur Aufklärung von Straftaten beitragen. Allerdings will ich nicht dass es möglich ist genau nachvollziehen zu können wann ich mich wo genau in der Stadt aufgehalten habe. Das gab es schon mal und ich glaube niemand will das erneut haben



Wenn jemand (sagen wir mal pauschal die Regierung) dich finden will, dann können sie deinen Weg auch per Smartphone verfolgen.
Mir wäre es eigentlich egal ob man mich Nachmittags am Cafe sitzen sieht.
Wie gesagt, das Ziel sollte zur Aufklärung von Fällen diversen Art sein.

Aber gut, ich denke wir können das Thema auch ruhen lassen.
Wenn´s um Überwachung geht, greift man ein empfindliches Thema auf.
Da konnte ich sogar noch den Kinect Aufruhr verstehen. 
Da waren es wenigstens die eigenen 4 Wände.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn jemand (sagen wir mal pauschal die Regierung) dich finden will, dann können sie deinen Weg auch per Smartphone verfolgen.


Das ist meine Verantwortung und das kann ich jederzeit ausschalten. 
Also zumindest jene mit herausnehmbarem Akku im Smartphone, jene
mit festinstalliertem Akku senden trotzdem weiter die Position, auch 
abgeschaltet. Dann muss das Telefon zuhause bleiben.

Jeder Straftäter weiß das....


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist meine Verantwortung und das kann ich jederzeit ausschalten.
> Also zumindest jene mit herausnehmbarem Akku im Smartphone, jene
> mit festinstalliertem Akku senden trotzdem weiter die Position, auch
> abgeschaltet. Dann muss das Telefon zuhause bleiben.
> ...



Gut da drehen wir uns jetzt wieder im Kreis.
Mein Ausgang war von einer normalen Privatperson welche sich durch Kameras auf Schritt und Tritt überwacht fühlen würde.
In deinem Falle (Straftäter) wäre es ja doch wieder Pro (also dafür) Überwachung (Kameras), um genau gegen sowas (ausgeschaltetes Handy) vorzugehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gut da drehen wir uns jetzt wieder im Kreis.
> Mein Ausgang war von einer normalen Privatperson welche sich durch Kameras auf Schritt und Tritt überwacht fühlen würde.
> In deinem Falle (Straftäter) wäre es ja doch wieder Pro (also dafür) Überwachung (Kameras), um genau gegen sowas (ausgeschaltetes Handy) vorzugehen.


Warum nicht einfach ordentliche Kontrollen?  Zu RAF-Zeiten gab es ständig flächendeckende Komplettkontrollen.
Straftäter wurde inflagranti erwischt, z.B. durch illegalen Waffenbesitz, alle anderen konnten  nach der Durchsuchung 
ohne irgendwelche gespeicherten Daten weiterfahren. 

Und heute? Heute werden von allen alle möglichen Daten  gespeichert um diese irgendwie mit irgendwas verknüpfen
 zu können. Keine gute Entwicklung, Fehler sind vorprommiert und werden sich häufen. 

Ist es auch so schwer zu behaupten, wer welchen Stein schmiess und wer welchen Polizisten wie verletzt hat. Denn 
das ist der Unterschied zwischen versuchter Körperverletzung und schwerer Körperverletzung. Bei Molotow-Cocktails
greift der Mordversuch,aber nur für den, der es war und nicht für alle in der Gruppe. Pauschale Ermittlungen helfen 
dabei nicht, es müssen konkrete sein. Warum z.B. die Polizei in Hamburg und überhaupt auf allen Demonstrationen
auf denen ich war, nicht konsequent die Straftäter aus der Demonstration fischt, ist mir ein Rätzel. Stattdessen werden
ganze Demonstrationen aufgelöst und friedliche Demonstranten zusammengeknüppelt. Ein Schelm, wer darin ein
System erkennt.


----------



## hazelol (17. Juli 2017)

um nochmal das beispiel hamburg und den schwarzen block aufzugriffen, das von dir beschriebene wird eben genau dadurch verhindert, das sich alle schwarz kleiden und vermummen, somit ist es unmöglich den jenigen zu identifizieren.

du verdrehst hier tatsachen, erkläre doch mal wie du es gelöst hättest und bitte mal in einem realitischen szenario, mmn kann man sowas nicht lösen. das sind solch unübersichtlichen situationen und ich kann mich nur wiederholen, wer nicht unnötig als friedlicher demonstrant was abkriegen möchte, der stellt sich bitte nicht zwischen leute die steine auf polizisten werfen.

edit: mmn gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen versuchter körperverletzung und körperverletztung. die absicht war dieselbe, lediglich bei versuchter körperverletzung ist der ausführende glücklicherweise einfach nur zu dumm gewesen. nur weil es nicht zur körperverletzung gekommen ist heißt es nicht das es nur ansatzweise weniger schlimm ist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Staat interessiert heutzutage eher eine lückenlose Überwachung unserer Finanzmittel, als was klein hazelol mit wem gerade gefrühstückt hat.



Die Versicherungen sind ebenso an den Daten interessiert.
Wenn du z.B. mit einem Typen in einer Straße lebst, der mal ein Haus abgefackelt hat, wirst du mehr für deine Versicherung bezahlen müssen.
Die Krankenkassen sind an den Daten interessiert.
Lebst du in einer Gegend, wo es ein paar Krebsfälle bist, bist du automatisch vorbelastet und musst mehr bezahlen.
Die Unternehmen sind daran interessiert. So können sie schon mal eine Vorauswahl treffen, wenn sie überhaupt zum Vorstellungsgespräch einladen.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Versicherungen sind ebenso an den Daten interessiert.
> Wenn du z.B. mit einem Typen in einer Straße lebst, der mal ein Haus abgefackelt hat, wirst du mehr für deine Versicherung bezahlen müssen.
> Die Krankenkassen sind an den Daten interessiert.
> Lebst du in einer Gegend, wo es ein paar Krebsfälle bist, bist du automatisch vorbelastet und musst mehr bezahlen.
> Die Unternehmen sind daran interessiert. So können sie schon mal eine Vorauswahl treffen, wenn sie überhaupt zum Vorstellungsgespräch einladen.



Ja ist auch bei raten Finanzierung

Waren mal bei hark Kamin kaufen  mit Anzahlung 

Da hat mein Vater sofort grünes Licht bekommen.
(Raffeisen Bank oder sowas Volksbank)
Wir dachten weil er bei Thyssen arbeitet,
 aber war in wirklichkeit wo Wir wohnen und das wir da ein Haus stehen haben und das dort teuer Gegend ist.

 der Verkäufer  hat uns mal erzählt 

das eine 450 Hilfskraft auch eine  Finanzierung bekam ,weil die mit ihr Mann auch in so Gegend lebt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde, das ist eine sehr einseitige Darstellung, ruyen. Es gibt ja diverse Videos auf denen man sehen kann, wie schnell sich vermummte in "normale" Demonstranten verwandeln und umgekehrt.
> 
> Ein einfaches Schwarz/Weiß wird der Sache einfach nicht gerecht.



Es war eine einseitige Darstellung, weil die andere Seite hier ja schon zu genüge dargestellt wurde. Es war aber keine Schwarz/Weiß-Darstellung. Nur die Feststellung, dass die Polizei ******* gebaut hat - und das nicht einmal, sondern tagelang. Mit Ansage. Unter Missachtung von Urteilen. Ohne die gewünschte Wirkung zu erzielen. Und trotzdem gucken alle nur auf die Chaoten, weil die die reißerischen Bilder geliefert haben?

Sorry, aber da seh ich mich gezwungen, auch auf die andere Seite hinzuweisen. Denn das traurige Fazit der Gewalttaten und Grundrechtsverletzungen von Hamburg ist imho:
Die Mehrheit der Täter waren Polizisten.
Sie werden für ihre Taten gelobt.
Unschuldige wurden inhaftiert.
Die für schwere Vergehen verantwortlichen Kriminellen sind auf freiem Fuß.
Das wird als Erfolg bezeichnet.

Vor allem letzteres kotzt mich tierisch an. Man kann darüber diskutieren, ob der Zweck die Mittel heiligt (bei Grundrechtsverletzungen durch staatliche Institutionen ist das aber eine sehr einseitige Diskussion), aber wenn polizeiliche Maßnahmen die selbst gesetzten Ziele ("öffentliche Ordnung bewahren", "Kriminelle festnehmen") nicht erreichen und dabei die gesellschaftlich vorgegebenen Ziele ("deutsches Recht sichern und durchsetzen", "Bürgern eine freies Leben ermöglichen") gezielt verletzen, dann liegt das irgendwo zwischen Blamage und Skandal (im Falle der einschlägig bekannten Hamburger Polizei klar letzteres) und nichts, was politische und gesellschaftliche Lobhuddeleien verdient.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Generell sollte man aber nicht vergessen dass die Polizei im Endeffekt doch genau das gemacht hat was die Legislative ihr vorgeschrieben hat. Nur war die Ansage halt "macht was ihr für richtig haltet". Und dass eine Exekutive der man sagt sie soll machen was sie will dann anfängt "zu exekutieren" liegt dann doch in ihrer Natur und ist ihr nur schwer vorzuwerfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das in deren Natur liegt, liegt ein strukturelles Problem vor. Und die Vorschriften der Legislative wurden hier ganz bewusst missachtet, ebenso wie die Feststellung der Judikative, dass Missachtungen vorliegen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Vorgehen war absolut gerechtfertigt, angesichts der Gewalt durch linksradikale Verbrecher. Woher kommen denn die 500 verletzen Polizisten?



Aus deiner Fantasie und Statistikunkenntnissen, denn wie schon bereits erwähnt:
"Durch Demonstranten verletzte" Beamte gab es zwar zu viele, aber nicht so viele.



> Unsere Polizei braucht endlich die Erlaubnis, robuster gegen solche Kriminelle vorzugehen.



Robuster als Schlagstock, Tränengas, Wasserwerfer und SEK mit Sturmgewehren?
Was willst du noch? Panzer? Helfen auch nicht




Grestorn schrieb:


> Leider setzen viele Menschen am linken Rand, Links mit Anarchie gleich. Was ich lustig finde, denn "links" ist grundsätzlich ja geprägt von dem Gedanken eines starken Staats - der Ungerechtigkeiten verhindert, klare Regeln gegen Ausbeutung schwächerer aufstellt, Geld von oben nach unten verteilt usw.



"links" ist eine ziemlich diffuse Sammelbezeichnung und ein starker Staat ist definitiv kein gemeinsames Merkmal. Anarchisten lehnen den komplett ab, Pazifisten wollen ihm die Zähne ziehen,... . Eigentlich sind nur einige Kommunistische Strömungen (vor allem die mit Diktatoren als Vorbild) für einen extra starken Staat.
Wenn es überhaupt ein Merkmal gibt, dass alle linken Strömungen von abgrenzt, dann ist es Gleichberechtigung aller Menschen (oder einer noch weiter gefassten Gruppe), im Gegensatz zu nationalistischer Abgrenzung und Konkurrenzprinzipien, wie sie "rechts" üblich sind (da übrigens deutlich häufiger mit einem starken Staat).




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, wo die mittlere Gewalt ist?
> Ist das Merkels Aussitzen, wenn im Mittelmeer Schiffe versinken?



Unter anderem. Oder aber eben gerade jene Polizeigewalt, über die wir hier reden. Per Definition wollen nur rechts und links Veränderung, während "Mitte" alles so erhalten will, wie es ist - in einem System, in dem "alle Gewalt vom Staate ausgeht" besteht "mittlere Gewalt" also aus gewaltsamen Staatshandlungen, die Status Quo erhalten sollen.




hazelol schrieb:


> zumal aufnahmen nicht sonderlich gespeichert werden. aber wenn man paranoid genug ist und ständig mit dem aluhut unterwegs ist, kann man sich schon solche gedanken machen.



Wo neue Kamerasysteme installiert werden, kann auch gespeichert werden - es sei denn, es wird explizit verboten. Das Groß der Altanlagen hat nur begrenzte Speichermöglichkeiten, weil das früher teuer und nur bedingt von nutzen war. Aber die Zeiten sind vorbei und mit automatischen Auswertungssytemen sind Videoaufnahmen einfach nur Futter für Big Data und damit eine Handelsware.


----------



## Adam_West (18. Juli 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es war eine einseitige Darstellung, weil die andere Seite hier ja schon zu genüge dargestellt wurde. Es war aber keine Schwarz/Weiß-Darstellung. Nur die Feststellung, dass die Polizei ******* gebaut hat - und das nicht einmal, sondern tagelang. Mit Ansage. Unter Missachtung von Urteilen. Ohne die gewünschte Wirkung zu erzielen. Und trotzdem gucken alle nur auf die Chaoten, weil die die reißerischen Bilder geliefert haben?



Moment, es ist also ein Problem für dich, dass die Taten verurteilt werden, die schwarz auf weiß in Form von Bildern und Videos vorhanden sind? Oder mehr noch, dass es in den Medien immer wieder gezeigt wird!? Genau das sollte auch passieren!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da seh ich mich gezwungen, auch auf die andere Seite hinzuweisen. Denn das traurige Fazit der Gewalttaten und Grundrechtsverletzungen von Hamburg ist imho:
> Die Mehrheit der Täter waren Polizisten.
> Sie werden für ihre Taten gelobt.
> Unschuldige wurden inhaftiert.
> ...



Ernsthaft? Die Mehrheit der Täter war die Polizei? what the....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Robuster als Schlagstock, Tränengas, Wasserwerfer und SEK mit Sturmgewehren?
> Was willst du noch? Panzer? Helfen auch nicht



Wie wär es mit tatsächlichen Festnahmen, Anklagen und Verurteilungen? Nein nein, das gibt es natürlich nur gegen die Polizisten, welche Ihr leben verteidigt haben  Wir sind ja schließlich in Deutschland.

Ganz generell bekommt man fast schon den Eindruck, als wölltest du die Aktionen der Verbrecher ("Demonstranten") auch noch verteidigen...

Gruß


----------



## daLexi (18. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Alle Verantwortlichen haben wohl das Gewaltpotential unterschätzt
> 
> Zudem kam wohl auch noch dazu, dass "relativ" normale  Demonstranten/Zuschauer die Gunst der Stunde genutzt haben,
> 
> ...


Eine Telefonkonferenz hätte Für den Schmarrn völlig ausgereicht.


----------



## Rolk (18. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> ...



Das ist halt typisch weit links. Haben ein grundsätzliches Problem mit der Polizei und Täterschutz wird gross geschrieben. Gegenteilige Behauptungen sind i.d.R. reines Kalkül.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

am ende waren es sogar noch polizisten die sich schwarz gekleidet haben und dann durch die straßen zogen und autos anzuzünden und sonstiges eigentum anderer zu beschädigen, um dann einen grund zu haben auf alle die friedlichen demonstranten einzuprügeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist halt typisch weit links. Haben ein grundsätzliches Problem mit der Polizei und Täterschutz wird gross geschrieben. Gegenteilige Behauptungen sind i.d.R. reines Kalkül.


Sieht man doch auch an der aktuellen Debatte um Vermummungsverbot.


----------



## Adam_West (18. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> am ende waren es sogar noch polizisten die sich schwarz gekleidet haben und dann durch die straßen zogen und autos anzuzünden und sonstiges eigentum anderer zu beschädigen, um dann einen grund zu haben auf alle die friedlichen demonstranten einzuprügeln.



Wenn es mal gegen Links geht, kommen gleich viele Leute mit geradezu wahnwitzigsten Ideen.  Behaupten wir doch gleich, dass es immer so ist und dass es garkeine linke Gewalt gibt und dass das alles bloß aufgebauschst wird... 

Ich kanns nicht mehr lesen.

Da fällt mir immer wieder nur das eine ein, wie auch schon diverse Politiker selbst ausgesagt haben: Man stelle sich vor all diese Aktionen wäre unter einem rechten hintergrund passiert.
Die Mäuler der Politiker und der Medien würden sich gerade zu zerreißen vor Schaum und Galle, und was für eine Diskussion hier explodieren würde....

Würdest du (Ryven) auch so vertedigen und auf die Polzei schieben? Mit Sicherheit nicht!


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Vielleich sollte mal die gesamte deutsche Polizei für ein bis zwei Wochen streiken, damit alle, die der Polizei den schwarzen Peter zuschieben wollen, sehen was sie davon haben. 

Ich möchte mal sehen, wer dann als erstes angekrochen kommt und nach der Polizei ruft.


----------



## OField (18. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> > am ende waren es sogar noch polizisten die sich schwarz gekleidet haben und dann durch die straßen zogen und autos anzuzünden und sonstiges eigentum anderer zu beschädigen, um dann einen grund zu haben auf alle die friedlichen demonstranten einzuprügeln.
> 
> 
> Wenn es mal gegen Links geht, kommen gleich viele Leute mit geradezu wahnwitzigsten Ideen.


Neu wäre es nicht.



> Da fällt mir immer wieder nur das eine ein, wie auch schon diverse Politiker selbst ausgesagt haben: Man stelle sich vor all diese Aktionen wäre unter einem rechten hintergrund passiert.


Selbst der Schwarze Block hat sich von den Randalierern distanziert. Wer Autos von Kleinbürgern anzündet hat linke Politik ohnehin nicht verstanden.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

aber 7er bmw´s oder s klasse benz wären ok gewesen stimmts.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe von Rechten mehr Angst als von linken auf mein Leben bezogen


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Was hier gerade wieder passiert ist das blinde treten in eine Richtung. Nur weil in den Medien nicht Polizeigewalt hoch und runter gezeigt wird, sondern nur linke Gewalt, werden sofort alle Geschütze in die Richtung ausgerichtet.

Man sollte aber auch objektiv sein und sich nicht sofort nur auf den einen Sündenbock einschießen, während die Verfehlungen der anderen Seite einfach durchgehen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin genauso dafür das linke Gewalt, genau wie rechte Gewalt auch, bekämpft gehört, aber das bedeutet nicht das die Polizei bei G20 nicht auch an einigen Stellen deutliches Fehlverhalten gezeigt hat, das genauso aufgeklärt und geahndet gehört!


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was hier gerade wieder passiert ist das blinde treten in eine Richtung. Nur weil in den Medien nicht Polizeigewalt hoch und runter gezeigt wird, sondern nur linke Gewalt, werden sofort alle Geschütze in die Richtung ausgerichtet.
> 
> Man sollte aber auch objektiv sein und sich nicht sofort nur auf den einen Sündenbock einschießen, während die Verfehlungen der anderen Seite einfach durchgehen.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin genauso dafür das linke Gewalt, genau wie rechte Gewalt auch, bekämpft gehört, aber das bedeutet nicht das die Polizei bei G20 nicht auch an einigen Stellen deutliches Fehlverhalten gezeigt hat, das genauso aufgeklärt und geahndet gehört!



Du zerstörst jetzt aber von ein bestimmte User der mehrmals gebannt wurde wegen seinem Menschenverachtende Ausdrücke dessen Weltbild..mit deinem neutralen und objektiven Gedanken.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Selbst der Schwarze Block hat sich von den Randalierern distanziert. Wer Autos von Kleinbürgern anzündet hat linke Politik ohnehin nicht verstanden.



Diese >100 angezündeten Autos, dessen "Schuldiger", haben auch nicht demonstriert, sondern einfach nur mutwillig zerstört.
Es gibt da diesen Film "The Purge". Manche warten nur auf eine Gelegenheit ihre Triebe auszuleben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne. Beim nächsten Mal einfach keine Demo mit dem martialischen Namen "Welcome to Hell" organisieren und nicht mit schwarzer Kampfkleidung und Schlachtrufen gegen die Polizei auftreten, dann klappts auch.

Letztes Wochenende waren in Hamburg viel, viel mehr Menschen auf den Straßen und alles blieb friedlich. Nur die Linksautonomen bekommen das "komischerweise" nicht hin. 

Aber man sieht ja auch an den aktuellen Debatten um Vermummungsverbot und Versammlungsfreiheit, dass die Politik (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen) auf dem linken Auge blind ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also ich habe von Rechten mehr Angst als von linken auf mein Leben bezogen


"linke" Autonome  zünden Autos an und schmeißen Steine. Idioten, aber es sind in der Regel versicherte Schäden und es trifft wie gewollt "den bösen Kapitalismus" und "die Staatsmacht". 
Bewertung: Dumme Idioten

"Rechte" Autonome töten Menschen und stiften rassistische Unruhe. Das zahlt keine Versicherung, erzeugt riesiges Leid und trifft wie gewollte alle ohne blauen Augen
Bewertung: Mörder Dreckspack

Verachten tue ich beide Arten des Terrors, einen Unterschied in der Qualität erkenne ich trotzdem


----------



## Adam_West (18. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was hier gerade wieder passiert ist das blinde treten in eine Richtung. Nur weil in den Medien nicht Polizeigewalt hoch und runter gezeigt wird, sondern nur linke Gewalt, werden sofort alle Geschütze in die Richtung ausgerichtet.
> 
> Man sollte aber auch objektiv sein und sich nicht sofort nur auf den einen Sündenbock einschießen, während die Verfehlungen der anderen Seite einfach durchgehen.
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich bin genauso dafür das linke Gewalt, genau wie rechte Gewalt auch, bekämpft gehört, aber das bedeutet nicht das die Polizei bei G20 nicht auch an einigen Stellen deutliches Fehlverhalten gezeigt hat, das genauso aufgeklärt und geahndet gehört!



Wir haben jahrzehntelange mediale Hetze gegen alles, was nicht konform ist, solches wird als "rechte Gewalt" abgetan (ja, alles was nicht in den Kragen passt ist mitlerweile rechte Gewalt) und aus aktuellem Anlass wird MIT RECHT gegen links getreten und hier wird sich schon beschwert, dass das ja "unfair" wäre und zu engstirnig, etc. Bin ich hier im falschen Film? Sind hier wirklich alle so blind auf dem linken Auge? Natürlich gibt es auch rechte Gewalt, wie aber hier versucht wird, die massive linke Gewalt zu beschönigen und zu relativieren ist ja fast schon ekelhaft.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Also ich habe von Rechten mehr Angst als von linken auf mein Leben bezogen



Also in meiner Stadt fühle ich mich regelmäßig von linker Gewalt bedroht und das können dir hier sicher viele Leute bestätigen. (wohl gemerkt in einer Stadt, in der es ja angelblich immer heißt, hier würde es nur Rechte geben).



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "linke" Autonome  zünden Autos an und schmeißen Steine. Idioten, aber es sind in der Regel versicherte Schäden und es trifft wie gewollt "den bösen Kapitalismus" und "die Staatsmacht".
> Bewertung: Dumme Idioten



Absoluter Bullshit. Vandalismus wird lediglich von teuren Vollkaskoversicherungen mit HOHEN Selbstbeteiligungen gedeckt. Wer kann sich sowas heutzutage leisten? Normalverdiener sicher nicht. Aber ich lese bei dir ja eh raus, dass es gegen die Bonzen ok wäre, oder? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Rechte" Autonome töten Menschen und stiften rassistische Unruhe. Das zahlt keine Versicherung, erzeugt riesiges Leid und trifft wie gewollte alle ohne blauen Augen
> Bewertung: Mörder Dreckspack



Ich hab noch nie so ein Blödsinn gelesen... Oder nutzen wir hier das NSU Debakel als Argument für alles? Ach nein, wir fangen nach 75 Jahren mal wieder mit den Verbrechen unserer Vorfahren an, für die keiner in unserer Generation verantwortlich ist, oder? 

Der Kommunismus (Vergötterung der Linken? Immerhin ist es auf jeder Flagge zu sehen) hat so unglaublich viel mehr Menschen getötet, als jeder andere Naziterror, aber hey, wir träumen hier einfach mal weiter oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "linke" Autonome  zünden Autos an und schmeißen Steine. Idioten, aber es sind in der Regel versicherte Schäden und es trifft wie gewollt "den bösen Kapitalismus" und "die Staatsmacht".
> Bewertung: Dumme Idioten
> 
> "Rechte" Autonome töten Menschen und stiften rassistische Unruhe. Das zahlt keine Versicherung, erzeugt riesiges Leid und trifft wie gewollte alle ohne blauen Augen
> ...



Ach die typische Relativierung der linken Gewalt (gerne wird dann auch eine bekannte Textzeile von Marc Uwe-Kling benutzt), dass linksradikale keinen Menschen Gewalt antun.

Polizisten sind also keine Menschen?

Die RAF hat auch "nur" Steine geschmissen und Autos angezündet?

Ca. 100 Mio. ermordete Opfer des Kommunismus/Sozialismus waren keine Menschen?

Hier haben wir wieder einen klassichen Fall von Relativierung und Verharmlosung linker Gewalt.

PS: Es wird ja auch gerne vergessen, dass die erste deutsche Demokratie nicht nur an rechter Gewalt, sondern auch an linker Gewalt zugrunde ging. Aber es fügt sich in das Bild eines Landes, dass auf dem linken Auge blind ist.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

so sieht es nämlich aus. ich weiß nicht wieso man sich vermummen sollte und in einheits kleidung auftritt, wenn es nicht aus dem alleinigen grund der immunität und der verhinderung von strafverfolgung geht. das es polizei gewalt gab bestreitet doch auch niemand. 
aber das hier von einigen die polizei als verursacher dargestellt wird ist einfach nur lächerlich. 
ich bin froh in de kein polizist zu sein, man wird oftmals als fußabtreter benutzt und die schuld wird oft zuerst bei ihnen gesucht. wenn was nicht so klappt wie es sich die politik vorstellt in ihren theoretischen gebilden die realistisch nicht abbildbar sind. 

dann wird man von einem terroristen mit nem beil attackiert, und dann kommt eine grünen politikerin an und meint war das nicht unnötig? bin mir sicher das jem der sich gerade selbst verteidigen muss und zuvor mit ansehen muss wie ein kollege schwer verletzt wird sich noch gründliche gedanken macht wie er sich verteidigt. 

dazu kommt noch die schlechte bezahlung.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "linke" Autonome  zünden Autos an und schmeißen Steine. Idioten, aber es sind in der Regel versicherte Schäden und es trifft wie gewollt "den bösen Kapitalismus" und "die Staatsmacht".
> Bewertung: Dumme Idioten
> 
> "Rechte" Autonome töten Menschen und stiften rassistische Unruhe. Das zahlt keine Versicherung, erzeugt riesiges Leid und trifft wie gewollte alle ohne blauen Augen
> ...



hast du gelitten? was meinst du wieviele tote polizisten es gabe, wenn man keine helme und schwere schutzausrüstung tragen würde? du bist also der meinung nur weil eine versicherung dafür aufkommt ist akzeptabel?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Man stelle sich nurmal vor, es wären Rechtsradikale in Hamburg gewesen. Und dann hätte sich ein Vertreter der AfD hingestellt und sich über Polizeigewalt beklagt. Was dann hier los wäre.

Aber manche sind halt gleicher als andere. Wusste schon Orwell.

PS: Weil es gerade so gut passt:

Debatten-Kultur: Mit unserer Meinungsfreiheit ist es nicht weit her


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Wir haben jahrzehntelange mediale Hetze gegen alles, was nicht konform ist, solches wird als "rechte Gewalt" abgetan (ja, alles was nicht in den Kragen passt ist mitlerweile rechte Gewalt) und aus aktuellem Anlass wird MIT RECHT gegen links getreten und hier wird sich schon beschwert, dass das ja "unfair" wäre und zu engstirnig, etc. Bin ich hier im falschen Film? Sind hier wirklich alle so blind auf dem linken Auge? Natürlich gibt es auch rechte Gewalt, wie aber hier versucht wird, die massive linke Gewalt zu beschönigen und zu relativieren ist ja fast schon ekelhaft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Also meine Eltern stammen aus Ausland  und deswegen habe ich von rechten mehr Angst..wen ich schon auf der Arbeit von den Angehörigen Beleidigungen anhören muss.

Mache unten von eine Bewohnerin sauber und muss von seinem Sohn anhören ,warum ich Drecks Ausländer in Deutschland zusuchen habe.. und würde die Arbeitsplätze wegnehmen und soll mich verpissen usw.

War knapp davor...den waschlappen ins seinem Gesicht zuwerfen und zur sagen : dann mach mal  



Vielleicht habe ich Glück und der Ausländer ist gut genug für oma Opa von den ein bestimmte user  und euer Eltern  Hintern  abwischen.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

gibt solche und solche. @tengri86 bin mir sicher wenn du zu deinem arbeitgeber gehst und dort äußerst das du fremdenfeindliche außerungen deiner kollegen hinnehmen musst, das diese personen nicht lange dort angestellt bleiben, idr sind der großteil der leute links oder rechts extrem, weil sie einfach ihr eigenes leben verkackt haben nix können und die schuld bei anderen suchen. 
und ich kann dir versichern, fremdenfeindlichkeit ist in anderen ländern stärker ausgeprägt als in deutschland.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Angestellter ?! Sind sowieso meist aus osteuropa  das war ein Angehöriger vom Heimbewohner und das war nicht Einzelfall. Werde ja in verschiedene Städte und Heime eingesetzt ä.

Und ich dachte die rechten  sind die  alten ja wichtig weil die ja Deutschland nachdem Krieg aufgebaut haben, aber anscheind ist das ja nicht so .


Der ein bestimmte User  soll mal die forum mods bedanken ,das er kein permabann bekommen hat bei sein viele Ausraster.

Geht ja gar nicht
 gnädig und tolerant ist pcgh.
Ist auch gegen seinem Weltbild


Wirft die Leuten vor das die mit eine Auge blind sind so wie rechte und linke, dabei ist es was hinter euer Augen ist, eher blind.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Solche Gedanken wie von dem ein Angehörigen ist ja kurzem wieder salonfähig und wen ich die Kommentare hier lese.

Ihr solltet mal lieber euer Zeit daran setzen was man gegen kinder/ Altersarmut und pflegenotstand machen kann...soviele wichtige Themen. 

Es geht ja  nur nicht um euer oma Opa und Eltern, sondern auch um euch..wen ihr mal dran seid..den wir werden es noch härter haben ! 

Stattdessen sehe ich hier links vs rechts 
Könnt ihr direkt über Schalke gegen BVB reden kommt gleiche Luft und Pups raus die euch net weiterbringt.

Ich sehe das wie der User night. Ihr sieht das große ganze nicht und was für Nachwirkungen und Einfluss

Ehrlich ich bin heute 2 Stunden zur Arbeit  unterwegs in ein Heim in Niemandsland weil in der Umfeld keine Pfleger gibt und dort Grad Hölle auf Erden ist und  muss unterwegs sowas hier lesen ??  Habt ihr nichts zutun ?


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

gerade osteuropäer sind fremdenfeindlich! offenbar fällt es dort nicht so sehr auf. 

und leider muss man eingestehen, das viele vorurteile auf einen großteil leider zutreffen. wenn man bsp. mal in marokko sich mit den leuten unterhält, dann hört man unabhängig von einander das selbe, und zwar das die, die nix taugen meist nach europa gehen, die sind selber froh das die weg sind, und hier in deutschland drehen die leute dann auf einmal durch, wenn man solche wieder abschieben will. 

um nochmal auf deinen fall zurück zu kommen, es gäbe nicht soviele ausländische arbeitnehmer in diesen von dir beschriebenen bereichen, wenn es ausreichend einheimisches personal gäbe. deswegen kann man eig nur froh sein, das es menschen wie dich gibt, die diese aufgaben übernehmen. deswegen kann man solchen anfeindungen wie du sie erlebst eig nur kontern, mit " dann machs halt selbst" idr werden antworten kommen wie " nein solche arbeiten mach ICH doch nicht" etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die typische Relativierung der linken Gewalt...


Es geht um aktuellen Terror in Deutschland, nicht um die RAF oder möchtest Du die
hundert Millionen Tote durch rechten Terror für 70 Jahren mit bewerten. Es geht um
Hamburg, es geht um aktuelle Kravalle und es geht um eine Bewertung dieser Kravalle.

Die RAF waren ebenso Mörder, dass steht völlig außer Zweifel. Es ist trotzdem ein
Unterschied, ob man in "offener Feldschlacht" gegen gut gerüstete und versorgte
und vor allem dafür ausgebildete Polizisten kämpft, oder heimtückisch auf Dorfstraßen
Menschen zusammenprügelt, weil die keine blauen Augen haben und im völkische Wahn
jeden erschießt, der einem nicht in den Kram passt.  Die Qualität der NSÚ und des
Terrors in Hamburg ist für mich eine ganz andere.

Es ist aber immer schön zu erleben, wie rechter Terror von "konservativen" relativiert
und verharmlost wird. Und das seit Jahrzehnten, insbesondere vom BND



hazelol schrieb:


> hast du gelitten? was meinst du wieviele tote polizisten es gabe, wenn man keine helme und schwere schutzausrüstung tragen würde? du bist also der meinung nur weil eine versicherung dafür aufkommt ist akzeptabel?


Ich kenne nur tote Demonstranten, zusammen geknüppelt durch die Polizei.
Die Eskalation begann mit den Studentenaufständen und es schaukelt sich
seit Jahren auf. Und genau, die Polizei rüstet sich mit besten Waffen und 
knüppelt jeden zusammen, der in Zeiten von absoluter Überwachung sein
Gesicht verhüllt. Du bemerkst das Ungleichgewicht nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Es wird ja auch gerne vergessen, dass die erste deutsche Demokratie nicht nur an rechter Gewalt, sondern auch an linker Gewalt zugrunde ging. Aber es fügt sich in das Bild eines Landes, dass auf dem linken Auge blind ist.



Der Staat ist abhängig von der Generation die regiert immer auf irgend einem Auge blind. Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg unter Adenauer war es auf dem rechten Auge, bei Brand war er es etwas auf dem linken, unter Kohl wieder auf dem rechten und Schröder auf dem linken und unter Merkel ist er auf beiden Augen blind, hat dafür aber ein umso schärferes Auge wens um den Ausbau der Überwachung und die Überprüfbarkeit aller Bürger geht.

Gerade deshalb ist es so wichtig das man Dinge sachlich, neutral und soweit wie möglich objektiv überprüft und nicht auf den von der Politik getragenen Hetzmob aufspringt und mitschreit.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

weil jeder nazi in einer terrorzelle wie die nsu operiert oder was? 
auch hier versuchst du wieder links bis aufs ärgste zu verharmlosen und rechts zu verteufeln bis zum geht nicht mehr. 

beide seiten sind gleich schlimm, auf ihre art und weise. und das mit gut ausgebildeten polizisten mag ich grad stark bezweifeln, bis auf die spezielleinheiten kann man beim großteil nicht von guter ausbildung sprechen. das mag für den normalen alltag vielleicht ausreichend ausgebildet sein, aber für alle andere eher weniger bis garnicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Staat ist abhängig von der Generation die regiert immer auf irgend einem Auge blind. Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg unter Adenauer war es auf dem rechten Auge, bei Brand war er es etwas auf dem linken, unter Kohl wieder auf dem rechten und Schröder auf dem linken und unter Merkel ist er auf beiden Augen blind, hat dafür aber ein umso schärferes Auge wens um den Ausbau der Überwachung und die Überprüfbarkeit aller Bürger geht.
> 
> Gerade deshalb ist es so wichtig das man Dinge sachlich, neutral und soweit wie möglich objektiv überprüft und nicht auf den von der Politik getragenen Hetzmob aufspringt und mitschreit.



Schade das einige es nicht richtig lesen werden 

Ich sehe das nämlich auch so


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um aktuellen Terror in Deutschland, nicht um die RAF oder möchtest Du die
> hundert Millionen Tote durch rechten Terror für 70 Jahren mit bewerten. Es geht um
> Hamburg, es geht um aktuelle Kravalle und es geht um eine Bewertung dieser Kravalle.
> 
> ...



Weil rechter Terror nicht verharmlost und relativiert wird. Es gibt einen breiten gesellschaftlichen Konsens gegen rechte Gewalt. Medien und Politiker schauen genau hin.

Und das ist auch gut so. Das ganze fehlt bei linker Gewalt aber völlig. Und genau dieses Ungleichgewicht gehört beseitigt. 

Linke Gewalt muss genauso selbstverständlich bekämpft werden, wie rechte.

Und es ist eben kein Unterschied, ob man Polizisten angreifet oder Zivilisten. Genau durch solche Unterscheidungen fängt man an zu relativieren.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gerade deshalb ist es so wichtig das man Dinge sachlich, neutral und soweit wie möglich objektiv überprüft und nicht auf den von der Politik getragenen Hetzmob aufspringt und mitschreit.



Ganz sachlich? Die Gewalt in Hamburg ging (wie so oft) von den Linksautonomen aus. Kann man jedes Jahr auch gut beim Schanzenfest oder am 1. Mai sehen.

Die Polizei hat reagiert. Im Eifer des Gefechts vielleicht auch mal über die Stränge geschlagen. Das wird untersucht. Allerdings wird (was die Linksautonomen angeht) wieder zur Tagesordnung übergegangen. Und genau durch so ein Verhalten entstehen rechtsfreie Räume, wie rund um die Rote Flora.

Man hat dieses Problem viel zu lange ignoriert und gerade die Vertreter der politischen linken Parteien haben daran eine Mitverantwortung in Deutschland. Das hat Herr Wendt richtig erkannt.


----------



## OField (18. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> es gäbe nicht soviele ausländische arbeitnehmer in diesen von dir beschriebenen bereichen, wenn es ausreichend einheimisches personal gäbe. deswegen kann man eig nur froh sein, das es menschen wie dich gibt, die diese aufgaben übernehmen.


 Man kann's auch anders betrachten: würden sich die Ausländer für solche Arbeit nicht verramschen, würde der Job wegen Personalmangels auch ordentlich bezahlt und Deutsche würden ihn machen.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Man kann's auch anders betrachten: würden sich die Ausländer für solche Arbeit nicht verramschen, würde der Job wegen Personalmangels auch ordentlich bezahlt und Deutsche würden ihn machen.




Meinst du das jetzt ernst ? 

Kinder und alte  Kranke Menschen sind nicht produktiv für diese Gesellschaft deswegen bekommen Menschen  die andere Menschen(alte kranke)pflegen wenig Geld als einer der bei vw arbeitet...gut das wir dich haben.



Pflegenotstand ist gelöst


Ändert nicht wen 100 Prozent deutsche arbeiten oder 50 oder 1 /100


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ganz sachlich? Die Gewalt in Hamburg ging (wie so oft) von den Linksautonomen aus. Kann man jedes Jahr auch gut beim Schanzenfest oder am 1. Mai sehen.



Und die brennenden Asylbewerberheime Anfang der 90er Jahre wurden von rechten Krawallmachern angezündet, genauso wie nach, von einigen Fällen wo es Flüchtlinge selbst waren angesehen, der Flüchtlingskrise 2015.
Genauso wie rechte Gewalttäter über die Jahre auch immer wieder keine Probleme damit hatten Menschen aus ihren rassistischen Motiven zu töten.

Ausufernde Gewalt und die Bereitschaft ohne Rücksicht Gewalt auszuüben gibt es also zweifelsfrei auf beiden Seiten, ist ja auch auch kaum verwunderlich immerhin teilen sich beide Gruppierungen ein Attribut das sie verbindet, obwohl sie ja sogerne ihren grundsätzlichen Unterschied betonnen. Beide Gruppen sind politisch "extrem" und wer politisch extrem ist hat in der Regel auch kein Problem damit Eigentum und Menschenleben für das erreichen seiner "Ideale" zu vernichten, da der Zweck die Mittel in jedem Fall heiligt und man die einzig wahre Erleuchtung für die Menschen vertritt.

Am Ende sind linke Extremisten und rechte Extremisten nur Fanatisten und würden sie sich einen Sprengstoffgürtel umschnallen, oder mit einem Laster in Menschen fahren gäbe es zwischen ihrer politischen Religion und der göttlichen Religion eines islamischen Staates nicht mal mehr praktisch irgend einen Unterschied. 

Was ich damit sagen will, du kannst rechte Gewalt genauso regelmäßig sehen, genauso wie die linke und sich daher hinzustellen und zu sagen ja aber die linke Gewalt wird verharmlost ist genauso eine Verharmlosung!
Der einzige der irgendwas verharmlost ist die Politik und das je nach Windrichtung aus der die politische Führung weht, das habe ich ja aber auch schon in meinem letzten Post erwähnt.
Und entsprechend der Windrichtung gibt es dann Menschen die halt entsprechend mitschreien und garnicht bemerken das im Grunde beide Lager verharmlost werden, weil sowohl links als auch recht ihre jeweiligen Taten runterspielen und sie das kräftig mit unterstützen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die brennenden Asylbewerberheime Anfang der 90er Jahre wurden von rechten Krawallmachern angezündet, genauso wie nach, von einigen Fällen wo es Flüchtlinge selbst waren angesehen, der Flüchtlingskrise 2015.
> Genauso wie rechte Gewalttäter über die Jahre auch immer wieder keine Probleme damit hatten Menschen aus ihren rassistischen Motiven zu töten.
> 
> Ausufernde Gewalt und die Bereitschaft ohne Rücksicht Gewalt auszuüben gibt es also zweifelsfrei auf beiden Seiten, ist ja auch auch kaum verwunderlich immerhin teilen sich beide Gruppierungen ein Attribut das sie verbindet, obwohl sie ja sogerne ihren grundsätzlichen Unterschied betonnen. Beide Gruppen sind politisch "extrem" und wer politisch extrem ist hat in der Regel auch kein Problem damit Eigentum und Menschenleben für das erreichen seiner "Ideale" zu vernichten, da der Zweck die Mittel in jedem Fall heiligt und man die einzig wahre Erleuchtung für die Menschen vertritt.
> ...



Richtig, Gewalt gibt es auf beiden Seiten. Und es ist auch auf beiden Seiten zu verurteilen.

Nur geschieht das nicht. Die Rote Flora z.B. als Keimzelle für linksradikale Gewalt in Hamburg, wird nunmehr seit fast 30 Jahren geduldet. Genau dadurch enstehen rechtsfreie Räume. Und das passiert auf linker Seite nunmal systematisch, weil gerade Vertreter der SPD, Grünen und Linkspartei das Märchen von Polizeigewalt fleißig miterzählen.

Rechte Gewalt wird einhellig verurteilt (was auch gut ist), nur passiert das bei linker Gewalt nicht. Dort ist es mehr sowas wie "Wir verurteilen die Gewalt, aber....". Kann sich ja jeder denken, wie glaubhaft so eine Aussage ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kinder und alte  Kranke Menschen sind nicht produktiv für diese Gesellschaft deswegen bekommen Menschen  die andere Menschen(alte kranke)pflegen wenig Geld als einer der bei vw arbeitet...gut das wir dich haben.



Das ist das Problem am Kapitalismus, alles wird an der Produktivität und Rentabilität gemessen. Den Wert eines Lebens kann man aber schlecht daran festmachen wie rentabel und produktiv es noch ist, somal man dabei dann gerne außer acht lässt das diese Menschen zuvor in ihren jungen Jahren meist viel zur Produktivität und Rentabilität der Gesellschaft beigetragen haben, nur will ihnen das dann im Alter keiner vergüten sondern da wo sie ihre Leistung dann nicht mehr geltend machen können beutet man sie durch schlechte Betreuung und miserabele Unterbringung nochmal so richtig schön aus und haut ihre Leistung aus jüngeren Jahren an anderer Stelle auf den Kopf.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

indem man weltretter spielt? das war schon immer so das gelder für andere dinge verwendet wurden als ursprünglich geplant. so ist das nunmal, die kfz steuer ist sicher auch in alles geflossen nur nicht in die straßen.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem am Kapitalismus. Alles wird an der Produktivität und Rentabilität gemessen. Den Wert eines Lebens kann man aber schlecht daran festmachen wie rentabel und produktiv es nocht ist, somal man dabei dann gerne außer acht lässt das diese Menschen zuvor in ihren jungen Jahren meist viel zur Produktivität und Rentabilität der Gesellschaft beigetragen haben, nur will ihnen das dann im Alter keiner vergüten sondern da wo sie ihre Leistung dann nicht mehr geltend machen können beutet man sie durch schlechte Betreuung und miserabele Unterbringung nochmal so richtig schön aus und haut ihre Leistung aus jüngeren Jahren an anderer Stelle auf den Kopf.




Mehr Lohn kann auch nixs bringen wen die Anzahl der pflegekräfte gleich ist...es müssen mehr Leute in diese Branche arbeiten sonst wird das nix

Die Baby boom Generation kommt ja noch in 20 Jahren  

1950 bis Ende 1960er geboren sind 

 und die Mitarbeiter sind meist aus den Jahrgang oder 70er.

Könnt ihr schon denken wie es endet .

Weiß net  mehr wo  es war  
glaube in Schweden 
da kümmert sich einer um 2 

Und ich war schon mal in heim 

3 für 40 in Frühdienst
2 für 40 in spätdienst

 @Hazelol 

Es geht ja auch um deine Eltern und um uns selbst den wir werden es schlimmer haben, Altersarmut darfst du auch nicht vergessen 

Daran denkt man ja nicht ,wie unsere Eltern Generation nicht über ihre alten gedacht haben.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "linke" Autonome  zünden Autos an und schmeißen Steine. Idioten, aber es sind in der Regel versicherte Schäden und es trifft wie gewollt "den bösen Kapitalismus" und "die Staatsmacht".



Hmm -- ich weiß nicht. Wenn mein Auto durch Vandalismus zerstört wird, welche Versicherung bezahlt den vollen Schaden?
Die Teilkasko bezahlt nur Glas. die Vollkasko bezahlt den Zeitwert.
Wo kriege ich ein neues Auto her?
Und wieso muss man überhaupt Autos anzünden? Was können die Autos dafür, dass ein paar Spinner zu blöd sind, sich einen anständigen Job zu suchen und sich in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren?
Gilt natürlich auch für das rechte Gesockse.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

sehe ich auch so, die eigene unfähigkeit und den neid auf andere, mit scheiß kapitalismus zu rechtfertigen ist halt einfach lame, und am besten noch selfies machen und in seinem linken forum posten.

#welcome to hell

"gesendet von meinem Iphone!"


----------



## blautemple (18. Juli 2017)

Natürlich ist das *******, nur was hat das bitte mit "Den Linken" zu tun? Das sind einfach Arschlöcher, nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil rechter Terror nicht verharmlost und relativiert wird. Es gibt einen breiten gesellschaftlichen Konsens gegen rechte Gewalt. Medien und Politiker schauen genau hin. Und das ist auch gut so. Das ganze fehlt bei linker Gewalt aber völlig. ...


Da sind die Wahrnehmungen von uns verschieden. Rechter Terror hat inzwischen die Aufmerksamkeit 
der Presse, ja, aber Politik, Polizei und BND verhalten sich alles andere als konsequent. Es wird, so hat
es immer wieder den Eindruck, billigend in Kauf genommen, weil unausgesprochene eigene Ziele durch
das rechte Pack umgesetzt werden. Gerade Kohl mit seiner extremen Ausländerfeindlichkeit hat hier
Keime gepflanzt, die heute ihre Saat tragen.

Der linke Terror dagegen, also der wirkliche linke in Deutschland, richtet sich gegen System und Politiker,
darum wird dieser im Keim erstickt. Ich kenne keine einzige öffentliche Diskussion über diese hunderten
unsäglichen Kameradschaftsheimen, in den der rechte Mob seine Straftaten plant. Ich kenne aber einige 
linke Kulturzenten, in denen sich gesellschaftlich und kulturell viel tut und in denen leider auch einige
Gewalttäter Freiräume finden. 

Vorgegangen werden soll aber, so der Plan, gegen die rote Flora. Es ist analog zu den letzten Chaos Tagen
in Hannover, als die Polizei genau wie in Hamburg, jede minimal Gewalt im Keim zusammenprügelte, aber
um das Sprengelgelände herum, ebenso wie die rote Flora ein ehemals leerstehendes Spekulationsobjekt,
welches grundgesetzkonform  [1] für die Allgemeinheit in beschlag genommen wurde und mit einigen Rechts-
Streitereien enteignet wurde und der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, eine rechtsfreie Zone
schaffte, in der geplündert und gebrandschatzt wurde. Und dann kamen ebenso die Rufe auf, das Sprengel-
gelände muss geräumt werden, obwohl keinerlei der Gewalt von den Bewohnen ausging. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Das ist meine Wahrnehmung und es zeichnen sich eindeutige Muster ab.

links:
[1] siehe: Art 14 GG - Einzelnorm
_(2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.
(3) Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig. Sie darf nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen, das Art und Ausmaß der Entschädigung regelt. Die Entschädigung ist unter gerechter Abwägung der Interessen der Allgemeinheit und der Beteiligten zu bestimmen. Wegen der Höhe der Entschädigung steht im Streitfalle der Rechtsweg vor den ordentlichen Gerichten offen._



Threshold schrieb:


> ... dass ein paar Spinner zu blöd sind, sich einen anständigen Job zu suchen und sich in die Gesellschaft zu integrieren?..


Genau das ist der kapitalistische Druck um den es geht. Anpassen, ruhig sein und sich ausbeuten lassen.
Genau darum geht es und genau dagegen kämpfen Leute. Wir als Inschinöre haben gut reden. Wir haben
gut dotierte Jobs, wir können uns unsere Arbeit aussuchen, wir können auch mal ein halbes Jahr Sabbatical
machen, etc. Rede mal mit Hartz IV gegängelten Handwerksmeistern, die gesundheitliche Probleme haben.
Deren Hass kann ich verstehen.  Soziale Lösungen, und laut Grundgesetz sind wir eine soziale Marktwirtschaft,
sehen anders aus. 

Aber so war es in Deutschland immer. Nach oben buckeln, nach unten treten. Es war so, es ist so und es bleibt so.
Ist scheinbar eine Kulturfrage. Ich schaue mit Neugier auf Frankreich und Macrons Versuche, so etwas wie
Harz IV in Frankreich einzuführen.  Das gibt noch Generalstreiks, Mord und Todschlag. Meine Prognose...


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das ist der kapitalistische Druck um den es geht. Anpassen, ruhig sein und sich ausbeuten lassen.
> Genau darum geht es und genau dagegen kämpfen Leute.


Die Leute, die (dicke) Autos fahren und selbige dann abgefackelt kriegen, können da aber nichts für.
Als ob denen sowas zufliegen würde - da steckt eben auch Arbeit drin. Die viele nicht zu leisten bereit sind.

Drücke mal so einem Linksautonomen, der gerne mit Pflastersteinen auf Läden und andere schmeißt, 10 Million € Bargeld in die Hand. 
Meine Wette es, der würde sich genauso einen fetten Schlitten anschaffen und in eine Villa ziehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Leute, die (dicke) Autos fahren und selbige dann abgefackelt kriegen, können da aber nichts für.)


Du musst sehen, was es gebracht hat! Der Erfolg rechtfertigt manchmal den Weg:

*G20-Staaten beschließen sozialere Weltordnung, weil Linksautonomer Twingo angezündet hat*
_Hamburg (dpo) - Wird jetzt alles gut? Weil ein Linksautonomer aus dem schwarzen Block während eines Protestes einen geparkten Twingo am Straßenrand angezündet hat, haben die geschockten Regierungschefs der G20-Staaten umgehend eine sozialere Weltordnung beschlossen. 
 G20-Staaten beschliessen sozialere Weltordnung, weil Linksautonomer Twingo angezundet hat_


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2017)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal "wer" hier Autos anzündet......auch die Begründung derer Idioten ist mir egal.
Wenn ich nachts, Jemanden erwische, welcher mir ein Teelicht auf den Reifen stellt, bekommt "Eine gekachelt" so dass er nicht mehr weiß wo oben und unten ist.
Die Luschen zünden übrigens nicht nur die Schlitten der Reichen an, sondern jede Kiste......Hauptsache "Krawall", das hat nichts mit Systemkritik zu tun.

Davon ab, der nächste G20 sollte in New York, Moskau.......oder vielleicht mal in Ankara stattfinden, dann können die "Systemkritiker" zeigen ob sie dort auch so mutig sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das *******, nur was hat das bitte mit "Den Linken" zu tun? Das sind einfach Arschlöcher, nicht mehr und nicht weniger



Mit der Partei "Die Linke" hat das nichts zu tun, aber mit dem politischen linken Spektrum. Und deshalb sollte man das Problem auch beim Namen nennen.

Und wohin linker Extremismus führt, hat die Geschichte eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Der rote Sozialismus steht dem braunen in Punkten Menschenverachtung und Brutalität in nichts nach.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da sind die Wahrnehmungen von uns verschieden. Rechter Terror hat inzwischen die Aufmerksamkeit der Presse, ja, aber Politik, Polizei und BND verhalten sich alles andere als konsequent.



Deshalb wurde ja auch die Extremismusklausel für Projekte gegen Rechts von unserer Politik gestrichen. 

Deshalb gab es Untersuchungsausschüsse und es wurden Entschädigungszahlungen geleistet, bevor überhaupt die Taten aufgeklärt waren. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird, so hat es immer wieder den Eindruck, billigend in Kauf genommen, weil unausgesprochene eigene Ziele durch das rechte Pack umgesetzt werden.



Steile These. Welche Ziele verfolgt die Bundesregierung denn, die durch das rechte Pack umgesetzt werden?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gerade Kohl mit seiner extremen Ausländerfeindlichkeit hat hier Keime gepflanzt, die heute ihre Saat tragen.



Ja, ne ist klar. Für diese abenteuerliche Behauptung hast du natürlich auch Beweise, oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der linke Terror dagegen, also der wirkliche linke in Deutschland, richtet sich gegen System und Politiker, darum wird dieser im Keim erstickt.



Deshalb steht die Keimzelle für linken Extremismus in Hamburg (Rote Flora) auch seit ca. 30 Jahren unbehelligt rum. 

Soviel dazu, wo linker Terror im Keim erstickt wird.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine einzige öffentliche Diskussion über diese hunderten unsäglichen Kameradschaftsheimen, in den der rechte Mob seine Straftaten plant.



Wo genau sind diese „hunderte“ Kameradschaftsheime, in denen Straftaten geplant sind?

Wenn man dir so zuhört, müsste es ja in Deutschland vor rechten Terror nur so wimmeln. Komischerweise brennen die Innenstädte Deutschlands (vorzugsweise Hamburg oder Berlin, seit Ewigkeiten rote Hochburgen) fast ausschließlich nur, wenn Linksautonome umherziehen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber einige linke Kulturzenten, in denen sich gesellschaftlich und kulturell viel tut und in denen leider auch einige Gewalttäter Freiräume finden.



Genau, weil die Rote Flora ja für ihre „Friedlichkeit“ bekannt ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vorgegangen werden soll aber, so der Plan, gegen die rote Flora.



Wird auch langsam mal Zeit. Man hat diesen rechtsfreien Raum viel zu lange geduldet. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist analog zu den letzten Chaos Tagen in Hannover, als die Polizei genau wie in Hamburg, jede minimal Gewalt im Keim zusammenprügelte, aber um das Sprengelgelände herum, ebenso wie die rote Flora ein ehemals leerstehendes Spekulationsobjekt,
> welches grundgesetzkonform  [1] für die Allgemeinheit in beschlag genommen wurde und mit einigen Rechtsstreitereien enteignet wurde und der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, eine rechtsfreie Zoneschaffte, in der geplündert und gebrandschatzt wurde. Und dann kamen ebenso die Rufe auf, das Sprengelgelände muss geräumt werden, obwohl keinerlei der Gewalt von den Bewohnen ausging.



Soviele Fehler in nur einem Absatz.

Also erstens war die Rote Flora nie ein Spekulationsobjekt. Zweitens, ob etwas grundgesetzkonform ist oder nicht, das entscheiden in Deutschland immer noch Gerichte. Drittens, man kann nicht durch Besetzen rechtmäßig Eigentum an einer Immobilie erlangen. Das ist immer noch Hausfriedensbruch oder (bei öffentlichen Immobilien) Landesfriedensbruch. 

Und das die Polizei jede (wenn auch minimale, obwohl das für die Zustände rund um die Rote Flora wiedermal eine Verharmlosung ist) Gewalt bereits im Keim erstickt, ist absolut richtig so. 

Der Staat hat das Gewaltmonopol inne und nicht Linksautonome.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig. *Sie darf nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen*, das Art und Ausmaß der Entschädigung regelt. Die Entschädigung ist unter gerechter Abwägung der Interessen der Allgemeinheit und der Beteiligten zu bestimmen. Wegen der Höhe der Entschädigung steht im Streitfalle der Rechtsweg vor den ordentlichen Gerichten offen.[/I]



Und wenn du schon das Grundgesetz zitierst, dann lies es auch bitte richtig. Es darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen.

Genau das tun ja Linksautonome nicht. Sich an Gesetze halten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Rede mal mit Hartz IV gegängelten Handwerksmeistern, die gesundheitliche Probleme haben.
> Deren Hass kann ich verstehen.  Soziale Lösungen, und laut Grundgesetz sind wir eine soziale Marktwirtschaft, sehen anders aus.



Deshalb zündet der Mob also die Autos der Arbeiter an, damit die sich mit ihnen gegen den „bösen Kapitalismus“ solidarisieren?

Klingt logisch…


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das *******, nur was hat das bitte mit "Den Linken" zu tun? Das sind einfach Arschlöcher, nicht mehr und nicht weniger



Das sind Verbrecher. Mehr nicht.
Mir egal, welcher politischen Ideologie sie sich anschließen. Es sind Verbrecher, die bestraft gehören. Ganz einfach.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das ist der kapitalistische Druck um den es geht. Anpassen, ruhig sein und sich ausbeuten lassen.



Dann geht in die Politik. Macht eine andere. Lasst euch wählen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Luschen zünden übrigens nicht nur die Schlitten der Reichen an, sondern jede Kiste......Hauptsache "Krawall", das hat nichts mit Systemkritik zu tun.



Manche Ladenbesitzer haben es ja ganz "schlau" gemacht, und große _No G20_ Aufkleber auf ihre Schaufenster geklebt.
Hat die "Linksautonomen" natürlich nicht interessiert. Wenn da eine Scheibe ist, muss die auch zerstört werden. Ausnahmen werden nicht gemacht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind Verbrecher. Mehr nicht.
> Mir egal, welcher politischen Ideologie sie sich anschließen. Es sind Verbrecher, die bestraft gehören. Ganz einfach.


So schaut´s aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Wird auch langsam mal Zeit. Man hat diesen rechtsfreien Raum viel zu lange geduldet. …


Gerichte klärten längst die Situation. Es gibt keinen rechtsfreien Raum, weder in der Flora, noch in der Hafenstraße oder auf dem Sprengelgelände

Und der Rest spielt unsere unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung wieder, sagte ich ja.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Juli 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Manche Ladenbesitzer haben es ja ganz "schlau" gemacht, und große _No G20_ Aufkleber auf ihre Schaufenster geklebt.
> Hat die "Linksautonomen" natürlich nicht interessiert. Wenn da eine Scheibe ist, muss die auch zerstört werden. Ausnahmen werden nicht gemacht.



Sie nennen es übrigens "entglasen"......


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal "wer" hier Autos anzündet......auch die Begründung derer Idioten ist mir egal.
> Wenn ich nachts, Jemanden erwische, welcher mir ein Teelicht auf den Reifen stellt, bekommt "Eine gekachelt" so dass er nicht mehr weiß wo oben und unten ist.
> Die Luschen zünden übrigens nicht nur die Schlitten der Reichen an, sondern jede Kiste......Hauptsache "Krawall", das hat nichts mit Systemkritik zu tun.
> 
> Davon ab, der nächste G20 sollte in New York, Moskau.......oder vielleicht mal in Ankara stattfinden, dann können die "Systemkritiker" zeigen ob sie dort auch so mutig sind.



wird schwer in NYC seinen hass gegenüber der polizei kundzutun, wenn da stein fliegen, dann schallt ein echo zurück, das wirkung zeigt, im besten fall sind es nur gummigeschosse.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gerichte klärten längst die Situation.



Mittlerweile. Vorher wurden diese offenkundigen Rechtsbrüche geduldet.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen rechtsfreien Raum, weder in der Flora, noch in der Hafenstraße oder auf dem Sprengelgelände



Natürlich. Die reine Existenz ist doch bereits ein rechtsfreier Raum. Häuser zu besetzen ist in Deutschland immer noch eine Straftat. 

Kannst ja mal ein Haus deiner Wahl besetzen und dann von deiner Erfahrung hier berichten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und der Rest spielt unsere unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung wieder, sagte ich ja.



Offensichtlich. Zumindest in der Politik wird das Problem mittlerweile erkannt:

Rote Flora: „Sie ist Keimzelle des Linksextremismus in Hamburg“ - WELT

Hoffentlich passiert jetzt endlich mal was.



hazelol schrieb:


> wird schwer in NYC seinen hass gegenüber der polizei kundzutun, wenn da stein fliegen, dann schallt ein echo zurück, das wirkung zeigt, im besten fall sind es nur gummigeschosse.



Dort steht die Politik aber auch hinter den Polizisten und nicht hinter den Tätern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .... Häuser zu besetzen ist in Deutschland immer noch eine Straftat. ...


Diesen Artikel kenne ich noch zu genau. Ich las ihn damals, staunte und verstand die Ansichten, das war vor gut 35 Jahren.

_"...Strittig ist mittlerweile, ob es in leerstehenden Häusern denn tatsächlich Hausfriedensbruch geben kann. "Was ist das eigentlich für ein Hausfriede", fragt FDP-Generalsekretär Günter Verheugen, "der da gebrochen werden könnte?" ..."In einem leeren Haus", sagt dazu der Münsteraner Rechts- und Politikprofessor Erich Küchenhoff, "gibt es keinen Hausfrieden."  "_

_"..In diesem Justizbereich, so beobachtete Küchenhoff, "ist Rechtsunsicherheit entstanden". Der Gedanke, daß Hausbesetzung, wenn sie schon nicht Rechtens ist, doch angesichts einer verfehlten Wohnraumpolitik immerhin moralisch legitimiert sein könnte, scheint auf Bürger wie Richter einzuwirken. .."_
HAUSBESETZER: Schlicht tolerieren - DER SPIEGEL 49/1981


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diesen Artikel kenne ich noch zu genau. Ich las ihn damals, staunte und verstand die Ansichten:
> 
> _"...Strittig ist mittlerweile, ob es in leerstehenden Häusern denn tatsächlich Hausfriedensbruch geben kann. "Was ist das eigentlich für ein Hausfriede", fragt FDP-Generalsekretär Günter Verheugen, "der da gebrochen werden könnte?" ..."In einem leeren Haus", sagt dazu der Münsteraner Rechts- und Politikprofessor Erich Küchenhoff, "gibt es keinen Hausfrieden."  "_
> 
> ...



In Deutschland wird man Eigentümer an einer Immobilie nur über die Eintragung im Grundbuch. Es bleibt Hausfriedensbruch. Es wird ledglich von der Politik geduldet. Womit sich der Kreis wieder schließt. 

Die Politk ist auf dem linken Auge blind. Und was ist Hamburg quasi schon seit der Zeit des Kaiserreichs? Eine rote Hochburg. Hier müsste man mal gehörig ausmisten.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

wie defininiert man den nun leerstehend? 

bedeutet leerstehend, bau ruinen die sanierungsbedürftig sind bzw die es abzureißen gilt, oder kann leerstehend auch mein ferienhaus sein, welches ich lediglich 6 wochen im jahr bewohne um urlaub zu machen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> wie defininiert man den nun leerstehend?
> 
> bedeutet leerstehend, bau ruinen die sanierungsbedürftig sind bzw die es abzureißen gilt, oder kann leerstehend auch mein ferienhaus sein, welches ich lediglich 6 wochen im jahr bewohne um urlaub zu machen?



Das entscheidet der "nette" Linksautonome vor Ort


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Es wird ledglich von der Politik geduldet. ...


Nein, Gerichte, die alles andere als "Politik" sind, haben geurteilt.
Den Begriff Gewaltenteilung solltest Du noch einmal nachlasen.



hazelol schrieb:


> wie defininiert man den nun leerstehend?
> 
> bedeutet leerstehend, bau ruinen die sanierungsbedürftig sind bzw die es abzureißen gilt, oder kann leerstehend auch mein ferienhaus sein, welches ich lediglich 6 wochen im jahr bewohne um urlaub zu machen?


Frag die Richter, die Urteile sprechen. Warum z.B. wird gegen genau diesen
Ferienwohnungen vorgegangen in Städten wie Berlin, die akute Wohnungs-
not haben. Und eine Fabrik, die jahrelang leer steht, ist leer, oder? Nichts
weiter als ein Spekulationsobjekt und genau das hat in eine sozialen Markt-
wirtschaft nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Den Begriff Gewaltenteilung solltest Du noch einmal nachlasen.



Sagte der User, der den LInksautonnomen die Entscheidungsfreiheit zugesteht, ob eine Bestzung rechtmäßig ist und dabei auch noch das Grundgesetz falsch zitiert. Großes Kino.


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> G20-Staaten beschliessen sozialere Weltordnung, weil Linksautonomer Twingo angezundet hat[/I]



toller Link warum tötet der immer meinen Firefox? 

@hazelol 
warum willst du eigentlich so gerne mehr Gewalt von der Polizei ausgehend haben hast du die Hoffnung das es dich nie trifft?


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

ähm ganz ehrlich, dass ist mir sowas von egal, ob das nun gerecht ist oder nicht. das ist in dem fall mein eigentum. und da hat niemand anderes dran rum zu fummeln, geschweige den von sich dort einnisten.

edit: habe nie gesagt das ich mehr gewalt von der polizei haben will. wobei mehr gewalt in bestimmte richtungen vielleicht nicht schaden würden, es sollte alles im gesetzlichen rahmen bleiben. wenn sich alle benehmen würden, hätte man schon viel geschafft. wenn gesetze konsequent angewendet werden, und richter nicht mit lächerlichen gnadenurteilen um sich werfen hätte man auch schon einiges geschafft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> ähm ganz ehrlich, dass ist mir sowas von egal, ob das nun gerecht ist oder nicht. das ist in dem fall mein eigentum. und da hat niemand anderes dran rum zu fummeln, geschweige den von sich dort einnisten.



Und ein Staat der auf den Begriff "Rechtsstaat" etwas gibt, würde so etwas auch konsequent durchsetzen.



hazelol schrieb:


> edit: habe nie gesagt das ich mehr gewalt von der polizei haben will. wobei mehr gewalt in bestimmte richtungen vielleicht nicht schaden würden, es sollte alles im gesetzlichen rahmen bleiben. wenn sich alle benehmen würden, hätte man schon viel geschafft. wenn gesetze konsequent angewendet werden, und richter nicht mit lächerlichen gnadenurteilen um sich werfen hätte man auch schon einiges geschafft.



+1


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ein Staat der auf den Begriff "Rechtsstaat" etwas gibt, würde so etwas auch konsequent durchsetzen.



Das Dilemma ist eben, dass wenn du eine Gruppe von 30 vermummten hast und ein Stein davon auf einen Polizisten fliegt und den verletzt, kannst du nicht ermitteln, wer von denen den Stein geworfen hat.
Du kannst nicht alle verhaften und einsperren, da bei uns die Unschuldsvermutung gilt. Daher bist du gezwungen -- wenn du den Täter nicht explizit ermitteln kannst -- alle laufen zu lassen.
Hatten eigentlich alle Polizisten eine Kamera an der Uniform? Sollte doch mal Standard werden, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist eben, dass wenn du eine Gruppe von 30 vermummten hast und ein Stein davon auf einen Polizisten fliegt und den verletzt, kannst du nicht ermitteln, wer von denen den Stein geworfen hat.
> Du kannst nicht alle verhaften und einsperren, da bei uns die Unschuldsvermutung gilt. Daher bist du gezwungen -- wenn du den Täter nicht explizit ermitteln kannst -- alle laufen zu lassen.
> Hatten eigentlich alle Polizisten eine Kamera an der Uniform? Sollte doch mal Standard werden, oder?



Dann gehören die Gesetze entsprechend geändert. Unser Parlament kann doch schnell sein, wenn es will. Aber damit wären wir wieder bei dem Punkt, was die Politik will. Und die zeigt kein übermäßiges Interesse daran, den Bürger vor linksradikaler Gewalt zu schützen.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist eben, dass wenn du eine Gruppe von 30 vermummten hast und ein Stein davon auf einen Polizisten fliegt und den verletzt, kannst du nicht ermitteln, wer von denen den Stein geworfen hat.
> Du kannst nicht alle verhaften und einsperren, da bei uns die Unschuldsvermutung gilt. Daher bist du gezwungen -- wenn du den Täter nicht explizit ermitteln kannst -- alle laufen zu lassen.
> Hatten eigentlich alle Polizisten eine Kamera an der Uniform? Sollte doch mal Standard werden, oder?



auch ein punkt der ganz wichtig ist, und genau hier sehe ich das mit dem laufenlassen ganz anders, indem fall alle einsperren egal wer es war, wer sich vermummt und schwarz kleidet in dem fall tut dies aus einem grund "unerkannt in einer homogenen masse anonym zu bleiben um straffrei davon zu kommen" man kann schon von vorsätzlicher körperverletzung sprechen. und selbst wenn man keinen stein wirft, und unter 30 leuten nur 1 einen stein wirft, dann sind die 29 anderen mitverantwortlich und machen sich strafbar, im sinne der vertuschung einer straftat.

jeder der dort eine lockerung des vermummungs verbots befürwortet, scheißt auf gut deutsch auf die beamten im dienste des volkes. auch das grenzt für mich an menschenverachtung.


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Tolle Auslegung um Demos abzuschaffen  noch steht dann da wenn alle ähnlich angezogen sind und ein Jahr später sobald irgendwer nen Kieselstein wirft.
Ich würde behaupten da solltest du noch einmal drüber nachdenken welche Tragweite solche effektiv unsinnigen Gesetze haben können.

Zumal ich dann auf keine Demo mehr gehen bräuchte mein Kleiderschrank ist zu 90% schwarz das wird so nicht klappen vergiss es.
Oder was ist mit anderen Demos auf denen die Leute ähnlich angezogen sind da muss sich nur ein Trottel untermischen und schon hast du die *********************.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung, so lautet übrigens der Artikel im Grundgesetz:

Art 8 GG - Einzelnorm



			
				Grundgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis *friedlich* und *ohne Waffen* zu versammeln.



Hab das wichtigste mal fett hervorgehoben. Genau das schaffen die Linksautonomen nämlich nie. Ergo haben sie meiner Meinung nach kein Recht, sich auf diesen Artikel zu berufen. 

Einfach mal friedlich demonstrieren, dann klappts auch mit der Polizei.

PS: Pflastersteine als Kieselsteine zu verniedlichen, genau sowas Verharmlosung.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

dir ist bewusst, was der unterschied zwischen vermummung und schwarzer kleidung ist oder? 
wenn schwarze kleidung für dich gleich bedeutent mit hoddy, hose, wahlweise sturmhaube/sonnenbrille und halstuch (welches das gesicht verdeckt) handschuhe und schuhe ist dann könnte es vielleicht zutreffen ja. 

für mich wäre das eher vermummung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sagte der User, der den LInksautonnomen die Entscheidungsfreiheit zugesteht, ob eine Bestzung rechtmäßig ist und dabei auch noch das Grundgesetz falsch zitiert. Großes Kino.


Sagt der Mensch, der immer wieder bemerkt, dass Gesetzesüberschreitungen der Polizei, 
wie in Hamburg gesehen. allgegenwärtig sind und in der Regel im Sand verlaufen. Schwere 
Körperverletzungen  gegen friedliche Demonstranten und Journalisten, denn das waren 
95% der Demonstranten,  sind alles andere als Kollateralschäden,  sondern völlig unnötig.

Ich bn gespannt, ob daraus Verurteilungen resultieren, denn alte Omas umzurennen und
Kinder mit Wasserwerfen von Mauern zu schießen war nicht witzig. Was die Chaoten machten,
ist ohne Frage widerwärtig und wird bestraft werden. Es gibt 400 hundert Verhaftungen.
Da ich aber immer mehr die Gefahr sehe, dass sich unsere Polizei Stück für Stück einen 
rechtfreien Raum  organisiert, werde ich mit Argusaugen auf die Verfahren schauen.

Du siehst, und wieder betrachten und beleuchten wir gleiche Situationen von anderen Seiten.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann gehören die Gesetze entsprechend geändert. Unser Parlament kann doch schnell sein, wenn es will. Aber damit wären wir wieder bei dem Punkt, was die Politik will. Und die zeigt kein übermäßiges Interesse daran, den Bürger vor linksradikaler Gewalt zu schützen.





hazelol schrieb:


> auch ein punkt der ganz wichtig ist, und genau hier sehe ich das mit dem laufenlassen ganz anders, indem fall alle einsperren egal wer es war, wer sich vermummt und schwarz kleidet in dem fall tut dies aus einem grund "unerkannt in einer homogenen masse anonym zu bleiben um straffrei davon zu kommen" man kann schon von vorsätzlicher körperverletzung sprechen. und selbst wenn man keinen stein wirft, und unter 30 leuten nur 1 einen stein wirft, dann sind die 29 anderen mitverantwortlich und machen sich strafbar, im sinne der vertuschung einer straftat.
> 
> jeder der dort eine lockerung des vermummungs verbots befürwortet, scheißt auf gut deutsch auf die beamten im dienste des volkes. auch das grenzt für mich an menschenverachtung.



Dann schafft ihr den Rechtsstaat ab, wenn die Unschuldsvermutung nicht mehr gilt. Das halte ich für schwerwiegend, denn dann kann der Staat jeden einsperren, der ihm nicht passt.
Also Verschwörungstheoretiker  oder kritische Journalisten und Blogger.
Wo soll die Grenze sein?
Die Täter müssen klassisch ermittelt werden. Dazu muss die Polizei entsprechend ausgerüstet werden.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

schlagzeile mit dem linken auge gelesen:

demonstrant, brutalst verprügelt, nachdem er sich nach provokation der bullen, mit einem stück draht und kieselsteinen zur wehr gesetzt hat. 

sicht eines normalsterblichen :

demonstrant wurde von polizeibeamten nach auseinanderssetzung festgenommen, er ist zuvor durch steinwürfe aufgefallen und hat mit eisenstange auf beamte eingeschlagen.

edit: @ threshold, diese leute sind nicht unschuldig, vermummung ist verboten und ist eine straftat, die mit einer freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem jahr geahntet werden könnte. insofern sehe ich hier keinen einzigen unschuldigen in dem block von 30 vermummten schwarz gekleideten "friedlichen" demonstranten.

edit2: das sich die polizei nicht mit ruhm bekleckert hat ist uns auch klar, denke das streitet auch keiner groß ab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sagt der Mensch, der immer wieder bemerkt, dass Gesetzesüberschreitungen der Polizei, wie in Hamburg gesehen allgegenwärtig sind und in der Regel im Sand verlaufen.



Gesetzesüberschreitungen der Polizei sind allgegenwärtig? Dafür hast du bestimmt Beweise zur Hand



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwere Körperverletzungen  gegen friedliche Demonstranten und Journalisten, denn das waren 95% der Demonstranten,  sind alles andere als Kollateralschäden,  sondern völlig unnötig.



Oh du weißt sogar die genau prozentuale Verteilung der Demonstrationsteilnehmer? 

Darf man da nach der Quelle fragen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bn gespannt, ob daraus Verurteilungen resultieren, denn alte Omas umzurennen und Kinder mit Wasserwerfen von Mauern zu schießen war nicht witzig.



Wer den Anweisungen der Polizei nicht Folge leistet, muss man unmittelbaren Zwang rechnen. Das Gewaltmonopol liegt beim Staat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was die Chaoten machten, ist ohne Frage widerwärtig und wird bestraft werden. Es gibt 400 hundert Verhaftungen .Da ich *aber* immer mehr die Gefahr sehe, dass sich unsere Polizei Stück für Stück einen rechtfreien Raum  organisiert, werde ich mit Argusaugen auf die Verfahren schauen.



„Ich bin gegen linke Gewalt, aber….“



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann schafft ihr den Rechtsstaat ab, wenn die Unschuldsvermutung nicht mehr gilt. Das halte ich für schwerwiegend, denn dann kann der Staat jeden einsperren, der ihm nicht passt.



Wer sich auf einer Demonstration vermummt, ist nicht Unschuldig. Der Verstoß gegen das Vermummungsverbot ist eine Straftat.

Vermummte festzunehmen, ist keine abschaffen des Rechtsstaat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Täter müssen klassisch ermittelt werden. Dazu muss die Polizei entsprechend ausgerüstet werden.



Ok, ganz klassisch. Tausend Vermummte? Dann müssen auch tausend festgenommen werden. Problem gelöst. Weitere Fragen?


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Pflastersteine als Kieselsteine zu verniedlichen, genau sowas Verharmlosung.


Lies richtig ich hab nicht von Hamburg geschrieben sonder davon wie schnell die Idee von hazelol auch nach hinten losgehen kann, außerdem sind da bestimmt auch Kieselsteine geflogen auch wenn vermutlich nicht geworfen 

@hazelol 
dummerweise ist das meiste genannte auch einfach nur Kleidung die auch als Vermummung ausgelegt werden könnte(deswegen werden doch auch Halstücher einkassiert)
Etwas auf Kleidung zu beziehen bei den Demos bringt halt nichts auch wenn schon diverse Sachen eingesammelt werden sofern entdeckt.
Das sind einfach übertriebene Einschränkungen ohne das es überhaupt nennenswert sinnvoll ist dann ist halt ab nächstes Jahr der Schwarze Block der Pinke Block 
Am besten nur noch Nackte Demos dann sieht man auch ob Waffen dabei sind 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Polizei auf Großveranstaltungen kann man die eindeutig Identifizieren?  Falls denn mal einer ********************* baut was wohl mal vorkommt und auch in Hamburg passierte.

@Kaarzuo 
was ist mit denen dazwischen? Auch alle Festnehmen/Umprügeln wenn nicht vermummt? ab wie viel Prozent gelten denn alle als Vermummt wenn nur ein Teil in einer Gruppe vermummt ist? 
Irgendwie stellt ihr auch das alles immer ziemlich einfach vor


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Polizei auf Großveranstaltungen kann man die eindeutig Identifizieren?  Falls denn mal einer ********************* baut was wohl mal vorkommt und auch in Hamburg passierte.



Die haben eine riesen Nummer an der Uniform kleben, wenn ich nicht irre.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sich auf einer Demonstration vermummt, ist nicht Unschuldig. Der Verstoß gegen das Vermummungsverbot ist eine Straftat.
> 
> Vermummte festzunehmen, ist keine abschaffen des Rechtsstaat.
> 
> Ok, ganz klassisch. Tausend Vermummte? Dann müssen auch tausend festgenommen werden. Problem gelöst. Weitere Fragen?



Tja, wer sein Tuch wieder herunter zieht ist nicht mehr vermummt. 
Der Staat muss aber beweisen, dass er vermummt war.
Das meine ich mit richtig ausstatten. Es geht darum, Beweise zu sammeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> dummerweise ist das meiste genannte auch einfach nur Kleidung die auch als Vermummung ausgelegt werden könnte(deswegen werden doch auch Halstücher einkassiert)



Wieso dumm? Wenn man damit Teile des Gesichts verdecken kann, dann gehört es auch einkassiert. Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer, seine politische Forderung mit offenen Gesicht zu verlangen?



efdev schrieb:


> Etwas auf Kleidung zu beziehen bei den Demos bringt halt nichts auch wenn schon diverse Sachen eingesammelt werden sofern entdeckt.
> Das sind einfach übertriebene Einschränkungen ohne das es überhaupt nennenswert sinnvoll ist dann ist halt ab nächstes Jahr der Schwarze Block der Pinke Block



Sofern die ihr Gesicht offen zeigen, ist die Farbe die die tragen, völlig egal.



efdev schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Polizei auf Großveranstaltungen kann man die eindeutig Identifizieren?



Natürlich. Dienstnummer.



efdev schrieb:


> Falls denn mal einer ********************* baut was wohl mal vorkommt und auch in Hamburg passierte.



Aktion>Reaktion.



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wer sein Tuch wieder herunter zieht ist nicht mehr vermummt.



Nach der Logik bin ich auch kein Dieb mehr, wenn ich die Diebsware nach dem stehlen, sofort zurückgebe?

Die Straftat wurde begangen, in dem Moment, wo sich Person X vermummt hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staat muss aber beweisen, dass er vermummt war.



Polizeibericht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

- Gelöscht-


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach der Logik bin ich auch kein Dieb mehr, wenn ich die Diebsware nach dem stehlen, sofort zurückgebe?



Wenn man dich ohne Diebesgut antrifft und dir nicht nachweisen kannst, dass du in der ausgeraubten Wohnung warst, wird man dich wieder laufen lassen müssen.
So sieht es aus und das ist auch der Grund, wieso so wenig Einbrüche aufgeklärt werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Straftat wurde begangen, in dem Moment, wo sich Person X vermummt hat.



Aber wo ist der Beweis, dass gerade der einzelne sich vermummt hat?
Er kann auch mit einem Halstuch herumlaufen oder hat sein Motorradhelm in der Hand.

Ich glaube, du stellst dir das zu einfach vor, wie man was beweist. Jemandem etwas nachweisen ist nicht so einfach, denn sonst würden viel mehr Bänker und VW Vorstände im Knast hocken.


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Polizeibericht.



Stimmt auf die Worte der Polizei kann man sich toll verlassen das dürfte man doch eher Kritisch sehen wenn das alleine als Beweis ausreicht. Ja ich weiß das ist jetzt wieder Doof. 
Hatte mal gelesen die Nummer wäre nur für den Zug und nicht die Person an sich aber da hab ich keine Ahnung dann scheint das wohl so zu sein ist doch schon mal gut  

@Threshold 
Kameras auf Großveranstaltungen halte ich auch für ne gute Idee und abschaltbar dürfen die dann bitte auch nicht sein und wenn es geht mehr als eine, nicht das sich der Polizist zufällig in die andere Richtung dreht das sollte schon irgendwie sicher gegen Pfusch sein sonst wäre das auch Witzlos


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

stimmt leider sogar. weil bei geld hört der spaß auf, in deutschland! ob die ein oder andere vergewaltigung oder körperverletzung, fällt dann hinten über und wird mit irgendwelchen mildernden umständen begründet, aber wehe es werden gelder veruntreut oh shit.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Kameras auf Großveranstaltungen halte ich auch für ne gute Idee und abschaltbar dürfen die dann bitte auch nicht sein und wenn es geht mehr als eine, nicht das sich der Polizist zufällig in die andere Richtung dreht das sollte schon irgendwie sicher gegen Pfusch sein sonst wäre das auch Witzlos



In den USA haben Fahrzeuge und Polizisten Kameras. Wieso in Deutschland nicht?
Eine Kamera filmt völlig objektiv. 
Wenn sie etwas erfasst, kann man das im Nachhinein dann zur weiteren Ermittlung nutzen.
Wichtig ist, dass man das Manipulieren erschwert, bzw, unmöglich macht, denn sonst kommt der Verfassungsschutz und löscht das wieder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man dich ohne Diebesgut antrifft und dir nicht nachweisen kannst, dass du in der ausgeraubten Wohnung warst, wird man dich wieder laufen lassen müssen.



Und wenn mich der Polizist mit dem Diebesgut sieht, dann ist wieder alles gut, wenn ich es zurücklege?



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wo ist der Beweis, dass gerade der einzelne sich vermummt hat?
> Er kann auch mit einem Halstuch herumlaufen oder hat sein Motorradhelm in der Hand.



Wenn selbst ich das auf Fernsehbilder erkenne, dass die Leute vermummt sind, dann willst du mir weißmachen, die Polizisten vor Ort, teilweise nur ein paar Meter entfernt, erkennen das nicht?

Ernsthaft?



efdev schrieb:


> Stimmt auf die Worte der Polizei kann man sich toll verlassen das dürfte man doch eher Kritisch sehen wenn das alleine als Beweis ausreicht. Ja ich weiß das ist jetzt wieder Doof.



Also hast du ein grundlegendes Vertrauensproblem in die Polizei, oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Gehst du von vorneherein aus, dass alle Polizisten lügen und Polizeiberichte fälschen?

Wenn dutzende Polizisten jemand sehen, der vermummt ist, ihn festnehmen, dass Kleidungsstück zu Vermummung (z.B. Sturmhaube) mit konfisziert haben, wäre das für dich dann immer noch „kritisch“?

Nur mal so als Frage.

Ansonsten können wir ja alle Polizisten mit Bodycams ausrüsten, nur dann wird ja wieder (das ist auch so eine Spezialität in Deutschland), wegen dem Datenschutz rumgeheult, weil ja auch Dritte gefilmt werden können.


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

glaubst du in den usa passiert das nicht? da aktiviert die nsa einen ihrer agenten bei der polizei, der eine unangenehme person in einer angeblichen kontrolle verwickelt, diese aus dem weg räumt bild material wird geföälscht etc. ich kann mir sowas gut vorstellen vorallem in murica ist alles möglich, naja was ich sagen will das aufnahmen in den usa sicher manipuliert werden könnten.


edit: bei mir fuhr grad nen schwarzer suv vor und es hat geklingelt brb.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn mich der Polizist mit dem Diebesgut sieht, dann ist wieder alles gut, wenn ich es zurücklege?



Aussage gegen Aussage oder was meinst du?
Wer auf frischer Tat ertappt wird, hat immer Probleme.
Wer aber sein Zeugs auf der Flucht wegwirft und später gestoppt wird, hat den Vorteil, dass der Staat ihn mit der Tat in Verbindung bringen muss. Ergo Beweise sammeln.
Das können Fingerabdrücke an der Beute sein oder DNS Spuren am Tatort. Das muss eben ermittelt werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn selbst ich das auf Fernsehbilder erkenne, dass die Leute vermummt sind, dann willst du mir weißmachen, die Polizisten vor Ort, teilweise nur ein paar Meter entfernt, erkennen das nicht?
> 
> Ernsthaft?



Das ist das nächste Problem.
Erkennst du jemanden in Dunkelheit in einer gewissen Entfernung bei 720p Auflösung? Ich nicht.
Wie willst du also einem bestimmten Menschen nachweisen, dass genau er das ist, der mit einem Motorradhelm aufm Kopf Steine wirft?
Die haben keine auffälligen Hosen an, die zusätzlich kennzeichnen. Da gibt es keine Tatoos oder so.
Das ist unfassbar schwer.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also hast du ein grundlegendes Vertrauensproblem in die Polizei, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Hast du das?
Natürlich vertraue ich einem einzelnen Polizisten, wenn der mit mir redet oder mich berät.
Aber einer Gruppe von Polizisten, die sich selbst schützen will, vertraue ich nicht. Denn hier gibt es den Gruppenzwang genauso wie woanders auch.
Man denke nur an die Bundeswehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso dumm? Wenn man damit Teile des Gesichts verdecken kann, dann gehört es auch einkassiert. Was ist daran eigentlich so schwer, seine politische Forderung mit offenen Gesicht zu verlangen?



Es ist Winter, draußen sind Minusgrade und du hast das Pech das gerade heute jemand eine Demonstration direkt entlang der Strecke angemeldet hat wo dein Haus steht.
Du verlässt das Haus zum einkaufen, ordentlich eingepackt, so das nur noch deine Augen frei sind, man aber ansonsten von deinem Gesicht nicht mehr viel erkennt.
So, nun beweis mal der Polizei, von der du ja  das du ja willst das sie vermumte Menschen sofort ohne wen und aber einkassiert das du nicht zur Demo wolltest um randale zu machen.
Das könnte in so einem Fall richtig schwer werden....

Alternativ kannst du auch im Frühjahr mit dem Motorad vor deinem Haus weg wollen und mit eine Motoradmaske aufhaben.


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also hast du ein grundlegendes Vertrauensproblem in die Polizei, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Ja hab ich tatsächlich das hat aber mit der Diskussion nichts zu tun und auch nichts mit der Polizei an sich nur mit den Gesetzen die diese halt durchsetzen müssen (und ich verlass mir ungern auf die Willkür eines Polizisten).



> Gehst du von vorneherein aus, dass alle Polizisten lügen und Polizeiberichte fälschen?


Nein.
Aber sollten wir diese Möglichkeit vergessen nur um mehr "Böse" zu erwischen und das Risiko auch mehr nicht "Böse" zu erwischen ignorieren? 



> Wenn dutzende Polizisten jemand sehen, der vermummt ist, ihn festnehmen, dass Kleidungsstück zu Vermummung (z.B. Sturmhaube) mit konfisziert haben, wäre das für dich dann immer noch „kritisch“?



Dann ist er doch auch schon Festgenommen verstehe also die Frage nicht 
Das ist genauso wenn ich den Dieb sehe wie er die Bude ausräumt und mitnehme da gibt es nichts mehr zu Fragen sofern es ein Dieb ist (Möglichkeiten gibt es noch genug andere )




> Ansonsten können wir ja alle Polizisten mit Bodycams ausrüsten, nur dann wird ja wieder (das ist auch so eine Spezialität in Deutschland), wegen dem Datenschutz rumgeheult, weil ja auch Dritte gefilmt werden können.


Ist auch gut das da rumgeheult wird aber auf Großveranstaltungen gelten doch die meiste Zeit eh Sonderregeln allein schon dadurch das auch Journalisten durchgehend anwesend sind/sein sollten das dürfte also Durchsetzbar sein.
Wobei man dann wahrscheinlich sich Vermummt um nicht gefilmt zu werden so gibt man denen die sich Vermummen auch wieder eine Argumentation ist halt alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aussage gegen Aussage oder was meinst du?
> Wer auf frischer Tat ertappt wird, hat immer Probleme.



Und das ist ja wohl bei der Demo gewesen. Teilweise wenige Meter von den Polizisten entfernt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer aber sein Zeugs auf der Flucht wegwirft und später gestoppt wird, hat den Vorteil, dass der Staat ihn mit der Tat in Verbindung bringen muss. Ergo Beweise sammeln.
> Das können Fingerabdrücke an der Beute sein oder DNS Spuren am Tatort. Das muss eben ermittelt werden.



Richtig, wenn man nicht auf frischer Tat ertappt wird. Wer aber vor den Augen der Polizei, nur ein paar Meter entfernt, vermummt ist, der wurde quasi auf frischer Tat ertappt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das nächste Problem. Erkennst du jemanden in Dunkelheit in einer gewissen Entfernung bei 720p Auflösung? Ich nicht.



G20-Gipfel in Hamburg: Polizei weist Vorwurfe nach „Welcome to Hell“-Demo zuruck  - Politik - Tagesspiegel

Willst du mir sagen, dass man das nicht erkennt?

Und ansonsten, in der Dunkelheit. Hingehen und nachschauen. Wenn er vermummt ist, mitnehmen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du also einem bestimmten Menschen nachweisen, dass genau er das ist, der mit einem Motorradhelm aufm Kopf Steine wirft?



Da muss man nicht nachweisen, ob er Steine geschmissen hat. Sich zu vermummen, ist bereits eine Straftat.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da muss man nicht nachweisen, ob er Steine geschmissen hat. Sich zu vermummen, ist bereits eine Straftat.



Ja und in einem gewissen Land ist man auch schon Terrorist und Gülenanhänger wen man die falsche App auf dem Handy hat, am besten du forderst gleich die Errichtung einer allmächtigen staatlichen Diktatur für Deutschland.
Dann wärst du zumindest mal ehrlich. 

*edit* Vermumung ist nur dann eine Straftat sobald du es direkt auf einer Demo macht, außerhalb ist Vermumung keine Straftat, ansonsten wären auch alle Niqabträgerinnen Straftäterinnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist Winter, draußen sind Minusgrade und du hast das Pech das gerade heute jemand eine Demonstration direkt entlang der Strecke angemeldet hat wo dein Haus steht.
> Du verlässt das Haus zum einkaufen, ordentlich eingepackt, so das nur noch deine Augen frei sind, man aber ansonsten von deinem Gesicht nicht mehr viel erkennt.
> So, nun beweis mal der Polizei, von der du ja  das du ja willst das sie vermumte Menschen sofort ohne wen und aber einkassiert das du nicht zur Demo wolltest um randale zu machen.
> Das könnte in so einem Fall richtig schwer werden....



Auf dem Perso steht ja die Adresse. Ich kann also nachweisen, dass ich vor Ort wohne. Macht meine Geschichte schon mal glaubwürdiger, als wenn ich aus nem komplett anderen Stadtteil komme.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auch im Frühjahr mit dem Motorad vor deinem Haus weg wollen und mit eine Motoradmaske aufhaben.



Fahrzeugpapiere und Motorrad und schon ist die Sache aufgeklärt.



efdev schrieb:


> Ja hab ich tatsächlich das hat aber mit der Diskussion nichts zu tun und auch nichts mit der Polizei an sich nur mit den Gesetzen die diese halt durchsetzen müssen (und ich verlass mir ungern auf die Willkür eines Polizisten).



Deshalb sind die in der Regel nicht alleine unterwegs. Es sein denn, du unterstellst, dass Polzisten generell auch in der Gruppe Lügner sind.



efdev schrieb:


> Nein.
> Aber sollten wir diese Möglichkeit vergessen nur um mehr "Böse" zu erwischen und das Risiko auch mehr nicht "Böse" zu erwischen ignorieren?



Du wirst immer Unschuldige haben, die unschuldig festgenommen werden. Das wirst du nie vermeiden können. 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht.



efdev schrieb:


> Dann ist er doch auch schon Festgenommen verstehe also die Frage nicht



Naja, die ganze Gruppe der Polizei könnte doch gelogen haben und ihm die Sturmhaube untergeschoben haben, oder nicht? Lieber freilassen, den Armen, oder? 



efdev schrieb:


> Ist auch gut das da rumgeheult wird



Eigentlich nicht. 



efdev schrieb:


> aber auf Großveranstaltungen gelten doch die meiste Zeit eh Sonderregeln allein schon dadurch das auch Journalisten durchgehend anwesend sind/sein sollten das dürfte also Durchsetzbar sein.



Glaub mal, irgendwer wird sich schon finden und wegen „Datenschutz“ rumheulen. Sieht man ja auch, dass bei Straftaten erst Wochen (manchmal Monate) später erst mit Fotos gefahndet wird.



efdev schrieb:


> Wobei man dann wahrscheinlich sich Vermummt um nicht gefilmt zu werden so gibt man denen die sich Vermummen auch wieder eine Argumentation ist halt alles nicht so einfach.



Tja, filmen, wie er vermummt ist und man genau diese Person festgenommen hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und in einem gewissen Land ist man auch schon Terrorist und Gülenanhänger wen man die falsche App auf dem Handy hat,



Achso das Vermummungsverbot ist für dich also auf einer Stufe mit Erdogans Diktatur, oder wie?

Sollen wir das Vermummungsverbot also aufheben?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> am besten du forderst gleich die Errichtung einer allmächtigen staatlichen Diktatur für Deutschland. Dann wärst du zumindest mal ehrlich.



Stimmt, wenn man nämlich will, dass Straftäter auch bestraft werden, fordert man insgeheim eigentlich eine Diktatur. Wieder was gelernt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Vermumung ist nur dann eine Straftat sobald du es direkt auf einer Demo macht, außerhalb ist Vermumung keine Straftat, ansonsten wären auch alle Niqabträgerinnen Straftäterinnen.



A) Wir reden hier in einer Tour über die G20 Demos. Natürlich bezieht sich das nur darauf.
B) Das man gegen den Niqab vorgeht, wäre angebracht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Du musst den Vermummten nun mal erst mal polizeilich erkennen, wenn du das nicht machst, vermutest du nur und Vermutungen sind keine Beweise.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf dem Perso steht ja die Adresse. Ich kann also nachweisen, dass ich vor Ort wohne. Macht meine Geschichte schon mal glaubwürdiger, als wenn ich aus nem komplett anderen Stadtteil komme.
> 
> 
> 
> Fahrzeugpapiere und Motorrad und schon ist die Sache aufgeklärt.



Beweist aber nicht das er nicht doch zur Demo vor der Haustür wollte und willst ja das vermummte Personen direkt einkassiert werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst den Vermummten nun mal erst mal polizeilich erkennen, wenn du das nicht machst, vermutest du nur und Vermutungen sind keine Beweise.



Und wie soll man ihn erkennen, wenn er vermummt ist?

Du bist Polizist auf einer Demo mit Bodycam. Du siehst einen Vermummten. Du gehst auf ihn zu und verlangst, dass er die Vermummung abnimmt. Wenn er es macht, siehst du sein Gesicht. Wenn er es nicht macht, nimmst du ihn fest. 

Wo ist jetzt das Problem?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beweist aber nicht das er nicht doch zur Demo vor der Haustür wollte und willst ja das vermummte Personen direkt einkassiert werden.



Ist er unter dem Demonstrationsteilnehmer, ist er vermummt auf einer Demo, Straftat. 

Geht er an der Demonstration vorbei, ist er vermummt ohne auf einer Demo zu sein, keine Straftat.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie soll man ihn erkennen, wenn er vermummt ist?



Deswegen ja aufgreifen, Personalien aufnehmen und wieder wegschicken.
Du kannst auch eine Paintball Pistole dabei haben und ihn damit markieren. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du bist Polizist auf einer Demo mit Bodycam. Du siehst einen Vermummten. Du gehst auf ihn zu und verlangst, dass er die Vermummung abnimmt. Wenn er es macht, siehst du sein Gesicht. Wenn er es nicht macht, nimmst du ihn fest.
> 
> Wo ist jetzt das Problem?



Er läuft weg? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist er unter dem Demonstrationsteilnehmer, ist er vermummt auf einer Demo, Straftat.



Wie gesagt, du musst ihn erst mal kriegen, da sind mehrere Dutzend. Welchen verfolgst du? Alle auf einmal?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Geht er an der Demonstration vorbei, ist er vermummt ohne auf einer Demo zu sein, keine Straftat.



Das ist wieder das Problem, du vermutest nur.

Und Polizisten, die wiederholt auf einen Menschen einprügeln, der sich offenbar nicht mehr wehren kann, gehören in den Knast.
Oder zumindest sollte man sie rauswerfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen ja aufgreifen, Personalien aufnehmen und wieder wegschicken.



Wieso wegschicken? Festnehmen, wegen einer Straftat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Er läuft weg?



Hinterher.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du musst ihn erst mal kriegen, da sind mehrere Dutzend. Welchen verfolgst du? Alle auf einmal?



Vorzugsweise den, der am nächsten ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist wieder das Problem, du vermutest nur.



Wieso vermuten? Wenn ich an der Demo nicht teilnehme, begehe ich mit meiner Vermummung keine Straftat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Polizisten, die wiederholt auf einen Menschen einprügeln, der sich offenbar nicht mehr wehren kann, gehören in den Knast. Oder zumindest sollte man sie rauswerfen.



Wieso? Du vermutest nur.

Vielleicht war die Person eine Bedrohung.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht war die Person eine Bedrohung.


Gesetzt für den Fall, wie lange darf man dann auf so einen einprügeln?


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gesetzt für den Fall, wie lange darf man dann auf so einen einprügeln?



Bis er nicht mehr zuckt oder deine Stiefel wegen dem Blut dreckig werden


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gesetzt für den Fall, wie lange darf man dann auf so einen einprügeln?



Bis er keine Bedrohung mehr darstellt.



efdev schrieb:


> Bis er nicht mehr zuckt oder deine Stiefel wegen dem Blut dreckig werden



Genau, weil so sind ja alle Polizisten, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2017)

Man darf also auch weiterhin auf jemanden einprügeln, nachdem sich dieser nicht mehr wehren kann, wenn dieser eine Bedrohung ist oder besser nun war?


----------



## hazelol (18. Juli 2017)

glaube der ein oder andere verwechselt hier polizei und rechtsradikale. man könnte meinen die deutsche polizei besteht aus einem marodieren selbstjustiz vollstreckendem mob der bis an die zähe bewaffnet durch die straßen zieht und jeden passanten niederknüppelt der grad zur falschen zeit am falschen ort ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> glaube der ein oder andere verwechselt hier polizei und rechtsradikale. man könnte meinen die deutsche polizei besteht aus einem marodieren selbstjustiz vollstreckendem mob der bis an die zähe bewaffnet durch die straßen zieht und jeden passanten niederknüppelt der grad zur falschen zeit am falschen ort ist.



Genau und um sich vor diesen marodieren Horden zu schützen, ist der aufrechte Linksautonome quasi "gezwungen", sich zu vermummen. Ach das Leben kann so einfach sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> glaube der ein oder andere verwechselt hier polizei und rechtsradikale. man könnte meinen die deutsche polizei besteht aus einem marodieren selbstjustiz vollstreckendem mob ...


Mitnichten alle, aber es gibt einzelne und das ist erschreckend. Das Gewaltmonopol setzt eine gute Prüfung auf Tauglichkeit voraus. Da immer weniger aufgeklärte und gut gebildete Menschen bereit sind, in den Polizeidienst einzutreten, wird heute aus einer anderen Klientel als noch vor 30 Jahren rekrutiert. Das mag einer der Gründe dafür sein, was wir in Hamburg und auf anderen Demonstrationen erlebt haben. Unangemessene Gewalt auch von denen, die Gewalt verhindern sollen
Sachsen - Polizisten mit Kontakten in die rechtsradikale Szene? (Archiv)
Polizei in Berlin: Rechtsradikaler Weihnachtsgruss und Transparent  - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Rassismus - Nazi-Skandal bei der Polizei - 30 Anwarter geben Handys ab -  derwesten.de
Rechtsradikale Vorfalle alarmieren Polizei – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine

Das sind zwei Paar Schuhe und rechtfertig keine geschmissenen Steine. Es war aber ein Teil der Krawalle und es muss untersucht werden. Und es muss Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Mehrere Polizeianwarter trotz Delikten eingestellt | hessenschau.de | Panorama

Das die Wahl unserer Polizisten in letzter Zeit etwas schwach ist sollte aber jeder erkennen können  
Aber wer will auch schon gerne Polizist werden aktuell


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Mehrere Polizeianwarter trotz Delikten eingestellt | hessenschau.de | Panorama


_"...Nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft war der Mann vor seiner Einstellung bei der Polizei wegen Körperverletzung und räuberischer Erpressung im Polas registriert...."_

Das grenzt ja an mafiose Strukturen. Und diesen Menschen geben wir unser Gewaltmonopol?
Da ist es ja fast an der Zeit, zur allgemeinen Aufrüstung sämtlicher Demonstraten aufzurufen.
Unfassbar.

Und wenn ich 20.000 Polzisten im Einsatz sehe, erklären diese Einzelfälle vermutlich die 35 
eingeleiteten Disziplinarverfahren. Warten wir die Konsequenzen ab. Schön ist z.B., dass die
vor dem G20 entfernten Polizisten, die öffentlich korpulierten ohne Verfahren davon kommen.
Das ist kein guter Eindruck und das wird nicht dazu führen, dass zukünftige Demonstationen
von Seiten der Autonomen friedlicher werden
Exzessive Party fur Berliner Polizisten ohne Folgen - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de

Apropos Autonome uf dem G20. Warum eigentlich immer "linke Autonome", obwohl die
Durchsetzung mit autonomen Nationlisten längst bekannt ist:
Autonome Nationalisten | bpb


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> glaube der ein oder andere verwechselt hier polizei und rechtsradikale. man könnte meinen die deutsche polizei besteht aus einem marodieren selbstjustiz vollstreckendem mob der bis an die zähe bewaffnet durch die straßen zieht und jeden passanten niederknüppelt der grad zur falschen zeit am falschen ort ist.



Die größte Gang trägt schwarz und hat ein Abzeichen. 
Natürlich ist nicht jeder Polizist ein Schläger aber ich sagte ja, dass auch bei der Polizei Gruppenzwang herrscht.
Wenn ein Polizist ein Stein abbekommt, werden seine Kollegen sich den Greifen, der das war.
Das Dilemma ist eben, dass sie auch mal den falschen greifen und wenn dann 4 Cops auf einen einprügeln, der am Ende schnell am Boden ist, kannst du nicht mehr von Selbstverteidigung reden, dass ist das Polizeigewalt, die genauso bestraft werden muss wie Gewalt gegen Polizisten.
Darum ja auch meine Frage, wo die Gummigeschosse sind?
Wenn ein Demonstrant gewalttätig wird, kriegt er eine Ladung Gummi ab und kann problemlos einkassiert werden, ohne dass man mit Wasserwerfern eine ganze Gruppe traktiert, von der nur weniger tatsächlich  Gewalt ausüben. 
Und das mit der Paintball Waffe kann man durchaus mal Ernst nehmen.
So markiert man Leute, die Farbe geht nicht mehr ab. Wer sein Wildledermantel trägt, hat Pech gehabt. Und man kann die Leute dann leichter aus der Menge herausziehen.



efdev schrieb:


> Das die Wahl unserer Polizisten in letzter Zeit etwas schwach ist sollte aber jeder erkennen können
> Aber wer will auch schon gerne Polizist werden aktuell



Eine Knarre kann eine Menge kompensieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Tja, wie sagt man sonst immer so schön. Das  sind bedauerliche Einzelfälle.

35 Verfahren bei 20.000 Polizisten (also nichtmal 1% aller Polizisten) zeigt das ja auch. 

Können die Linksautonomen von sich auch behaupten, zum größten Teil friedlich zu sein? Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Können die Linksautonomen von sich auch behaupten, zum größten Teil friedlich zu sein? Natürlich nicht.



Jeder Demonstrant ist also automatisch ein Linksautonomer?
Ich finde den Gipfel auch zum Kotzen und die Selbstbeweiräucherung der Teilnehmer.
Aber ich bin schlicht zu faul dagegen zu demonstrieren. Ich wähle lieber Parteien, die den Zirkus nicht mehr wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder Demonstrant ist also automatisch ein Linksautonomer?



Natürlich nicht, aber gerade auf besagter Demo, die durch massive Gewalt aufviel, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, als bei den friedlichen Demos.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde den Gipfel auch zum Kotzen und die Selbstbeweiräucherung der Teilnehmer.
> Aber ich bin schlicht zu faul dagegen zu demonstrieren. Ich wähle lieber Parteien, die den Zirkus nicht mehr wollen.



Und genauso sollte man es auch machen. Und nicht Steine schmeißen, Autos anzünden und ganze Städte terrorisieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Ihr wisst schon wieso User kaaruzo mehrmals gebannt wurde ?

Also da darf ihr euch net wundern 
wen er solche Sachen  raushaut


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon wieso User kaaruzo mehrmals gebannt wurde ?
> 
> Also da darf ihr euch net wundern
> wen er solche Sachen  raushaut



Tut hier jetzt nichts zur Sache ist wie mit Straftätern die ihre Strafe abgesessen haben sollte danach eben nicht mehr relevant sein also sind auch seine vorherigen Sperrungen unwichtig. 
Mal davon ab sind hier fast nur User gerade die eh schon länger dabei sind wir kennen ihn/sie/es also auch schon, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Schon lustig, womit man kommen muss, wenn man sonst keine Argumente hat 

Zumal, was genau ist daran verkehrt, wenn man sich gegen linksradikale Gewalt ausspricht? Ich hätte ja gerne mal eine sachliche Begründung dafür.


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal, was genau ist daran verkehrt, wenn man sich gegen linksradikale Gewalt ausspricht? Ich hätte ja gerne mal eine sachliche Begründung dafür.



Da sagt doch auch keiner was gegen  
Oder hat hier irgendwer Gewalt gut geheißen von irgendeiner Seite? Außer das ab und mal einer will das die Polizei mehr und schneller zuknüppelt eigentlich nicht. 
Gut InteressierterUser ist sich noch nicht einig außer das Gewalt grundsätzlich erstmal abzulehnen ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo wäre in focus HP Komentare Bereich besser aufgehoben

Haben wir gesagt das linke Gewalt toll ist ?
Du siehst wieder nur das was du sehen willst


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Da sagt doch auch keiner was gegen



Die Frage war auch nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern an meinen persönlichen Fan 



efdev schrieb:


> Oder hat hier irgendwer Gewalt gut geheißen von irgendeiner Seite? Außer das ab und mal einer will das die Polizei mehr und schneller zuknüppelt eigentlich nicht.



Zur Präzisierung, nur gegen Gewaltäter, egal von links oder rechts. Gegen friedlichen Demonstraten natürlihc nicht, da gehört ermittelt. Aber wenn ich 35 Ermittelungen bei 20.000 Polizisten lese, klingt das nach absoluten Einzelfällen.



efdev schrieb:


> Gut InteressierterUser ist sich noch nicht einig außer das Gewalt grundsätzlich erstmal abzulehnen ist.



Manches liest sich für mich nach "Ich bin gegen linke Gewalt, aber...". 

Wenn ich das falsch interpretieren, soll sie mich gerne korrigieren.

PS: Mein Fan ist ja wieder fleißig am schreiben. Ich muss ja schon ziemlich Eindruck auf ihn hinterlassen haben, wenn er jeden Tritt und Schritt von mir verfolgt.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage war auch nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern an meinen persönlichen Fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Habe doch User nightslaver zitiert was ich darüber halte muss ja net wie du voll Schreiben.

Für User kaaruzo bin ich auch ein potenzieller Attentäter wegen der Religionsangehörigkeit meiner Eltern 

Dafür wurde er auch mal gebannt 

Sag mal was hast du  für Deutschland und für seine  Gesellschaft getan ? Außer dein Menschenfreudige Gedankengut mit uns zuteilen none Stop in Forum


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Ach guck mal, falsche Unterstellungen.

Und ich habe angesichts meiner Steuerzahlungen für das Land vermutlich mehr getan als du. Aber scheinbar muss ich ja echt Eindruck hinterlassen habe, wenn du jeden meiner Beiträge so verfolgst. Ich weiß nicht mal, wer du bist


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zur Präzisierung, nur gegen Gewaltäter, egal von links oder rechts. Gegen friedlichen Demonstraten natürlihc nicht, da gehört ermittelt. Aber wenn ich 35 Ermittelungen bei 20.000 Polizisten lese, klingt das nach absoluten Einzelfällen.


Auch gegen die muss nicht unbedingt mit mehr Gewalt vorgegangen werden es sollte Verhältnismäßig sein nur weil jemand sich Vermummt ist er nicht gleich Prügelwürdig 
Vielleicht wurde auch nicht alles angezeigt die wenigsten kennen ihre Rechte und meistens ist es eh aussichtslos bei den 35 Verfahren wird nicht besonders viel herauskommen allein schon dadurch das keiner seine "Kollegen" verraten will selbst wenn etwas passiert ist. <-- meine Vermutung zumindest.




> Manches liest sich für mich nach "Ich bin gegen linke Gewalt, aber...".



Stimmt schon liegt aber daran das wir auch Rebellen/Demonstranten in anderen Ländern "feiern" soweit ist es hier noch nicht aber es gibt halt auch Situationen da geht es ohne Gewalt nicht mehr weiter auch wenn wir da noch lange nicht sind und hoffentlich auch nicht als bald hinkommen das wir als Bürger Gewalt ausüben müssen um unsere freiheitlichen Werte zu verteidigen.

Ach irgendwie klingt das jetzt wieder so falsch 



> PS: Mein Fan ist ja wieder fleißig am schreiben. Ich muss ja schon ziemlich Eindruck auf ihn hinterlassen haben, wenn er jeden Tritt und Schritt von mir verfolgt.



Du bist halt auffallend in letzter Zeit  aber an die Bekanntheit von Schaffe kommst du wohl nicht ran


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach guck mal, falsche Unterstellungen.
> 
> Und ich habe angesichts meiner Steuerzahlungen für das Land vermutlich mehr getan als du. Aber scheinbar muss ich ja echt Eindruck hinterlassen habe, wenn du jeden meiner Beiträge so verfolgst. Ich weiß nicht mal, wer du bist



Guck mal dein benutzerkontrollzentrum und die  Bann Gründe

Ach Verdienst du den soviel das du neben Arbeit hier in forum Posten kannst. Dein Job hätte ich gern  

Ich hab meine über 4400 brutto Lohn  Arbeit gekündigt und eine Ausbildung als altenpfleger gemacht und nehme mir 2 Stunden Fahrt inne kauf zur  viele Heime in ländliche Gegend weil die sonst keine Pfleger bekommen .

Für die Leute die dieses Land aufgebaut haben 

Und was tust du für Deutschland  ?

Sei doch froh das jemand an dich denkt


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Auch gegen die muss nicht unbedingt mit mehr Gewalt vorgegangen werden es sollte Verhältnismäßig sein nur weil jemand sich Vermummt ist er nicht gleich Prügelwürdig



Nö, das wäre meiner Meinung nach nur würdig, die Person sofort in Gewahrsam zu nehmen.

Aber die Steine und Mollischmeißer, die dürfen gerne ordentlich einen eingeschenkt bekommen.



efdev schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde auch nicht alles angezeigt die wenigsten kennen ihre Rechte und meistens ist es eh aussichtslos bei den 35 Verfahren wird nicht besonders viel herauskommen allein schon dadurch das keiner seine "Kollegen" verraten will selbst wenn etwas passiert ist. <-- meine Vermutung zumindest.



Oder (gewagte These) das hier im Thread teilweise verbreite Bild von der "bösen, prügelenden" Polizei ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.



efdev schrieb:


> Stimmt schon liegt aber daran das wir auch Rebellen/Demonstranten in anderen Ländern "feiern" soweit ist es hier noch nicht aber es gibt halt auch Situationen da geht es ohne Gewalt nicht mehr weiter auch wenn wir da noch lange nicht sind und hoffentlich auch nicht als bald hinkommen das wir als Bürger Gewalt ausüben müssen um unsere freiheitlichen Werte zu verteidigen.
> 
> Ach irgendwie klingt das jetzt wieder so falsch



Vielleicht, weil es falsch ist. Wäre jetzt meine Theorie.



efdev schrieb:


> Du bist halt auffallend in letzter Zeit



Nicht mehr, als sonst. Irgendwo müssen die übrigen 3500 Posts ja her kommen.



efdev schrieb:


> aber an die Bekanntheit von Schaffe kommst du wohl nicht ran



Ja, danke darauf verzichte ich auch. Wer von Staatsterror im Fall Amri oder von den bösen Termiten (Achtung Wortwitz) im WTC 7 spricht, nun gut 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Guck mal dein benutzerkontrollzentrum und die Bann Gründe



Na da du ja scheinbar wie ein Groupie jede meiner Aktivitäten verfolgst, sag du es mir. Scheinbar kennst du meine Forumsaktivitäten ja besser, als ich 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach Verdienst du den soviel das du neben Arbeit hier in forum Posten kannst.



Auf jeden Fall, mehr als genug. Und wieviel verdienst du eigentlich, dass du hier Tagebuch über mich führst?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dein Job hätte ich gern



Glaube ich dir gerne. Nur müsste dafür dein Deutsch besser sein, tut mir leid 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine über 4400 brutto Lohn  Arbeit gekündigt und eine Ausbildung als altenpfleger gemacht und nehme mir 2 Stunden Fahrt inne kauf zur  viele Heime in ländliche Gegend weil die sonst keine Pfleger bekommen . Für die Leute die dieses Land aufgebaut haben



Na dann sei stolz auf dich.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und was tust du für Deutschland  ?



Arbeiten, Steuern zahlen, wählen. Wüsste nicht, was ich dem Staat darüber hinaus schuldig wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Oder (gewagte These) das hier im Thread teilweise verbreite Bild von der "bösen, prügelenden" Polizei ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch....


Der will nur spielen, der beist nicht... Natürlich nur Einzelfälle, vermutlich immer der gleiche Polizist...
Ein Fest der Demokratie- Polizeigewalt G20 Hamburg (2017) - YouTube


----------



## efdev (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil es falsch ist. Wäre jetzt meine Theorie.



Na Falsch ist Ansichtssache ich hätte jetzt auch kein Bock auf Unterdrückung und all den scheiẞ aber wenn es mal soweit ist hilft mir Steine schmeißen auch nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der will nur spielen, der beist nicht... Natürlich nur Einzelfälle, vermutlich immer der gleiche Polizist...
> Ein Fest der Demokratie- Polizeigewalt G20 Hamburg (2017) - YouTube



Yeah, Videos von der Youtube Uni. Das ist natürlich der ultimative Beweis. Vorallem, wenn man nicht weiß, wie die zusammengeschnitten wurden und was gesagt wird.



efdev schrieb:


> Na Falsch ist Ansichtssache ich hätte jetzt auch kein Bock auf Unterdrückung und all den scheiẞ aber wenn es mal soweit ist hilft mir Steine schmeißen auch nicht



Welche "Unterdrückung"?


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Zum Glück herrscht  in Deutschland (noch)
keine schlechte Zustände 
wie manche es gern haben wollen, das man Steine schmeißen muss oder auto anzünden  :/ 

Aber die Leute pauschalisieren wieder mal 
wie einige User anhand der Religionsangehörigeit meiner Eltern 'Scherz beiseite'..und schmeißen alle in einem Topf oder sehen  nur das eine und net das andere, wie nightsalver gesagt hat.




@kaaruzo 

Bist dir deine Eltern und deren Eltern schuldig. sogar von uns  allem .

gut das für dich nur durch  steuern zahlen mit der Gedanke Ende ist  
Wieso bin ich net bei ThyssenKrupp geblieben.! Hast recht 

Tagebuch ?

Ich schau  bei meine über  2 Stunden Zug Fahrten  hier rein und sehe nur kaaruzo von morgens  bis abends und erzählt mir von einem..er würde mehr Steuern bezahlen und das neben der Arbeit , was biste empfangsdame  ?Tschuldigung portier


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warten wir die Konsequenzen ab. Schön ist z.B., dass die
> vor dem G20 entfernten Polizisten, die öffentlich korpulierten ohne Verfahren davon kommen.
> Das ist kein guter Eindruck und das wird nicht dazu führen, dass zukünftige Demonstationen
> von Seiten der Autonomen friedlicher werden
> Exzessive Party fur Berliner Polizisten ohne Folgen - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de


In den Uniformen stecken auch nur Menschen. Völlig unabhängig davon ob die Zeit in Hamburg insgesamt als Dienstzeit gegolten hat bin ich der Ansicht: Auch Polizisten dürfen feiern. Gerade bei solch einer Situation wie in Hamburg, wo man für andere Menschen durchaus seinen Kopf hinhalten muss. 

Da halte ich Parties um Dampf abzulassen sogar für ziemlich sinnvoll... Dürfte ich keinen Spaß haben, müsste trotzdem für linksextremistische Vollidioten den Kopf hinhalten und werde dafür mehr oder weniger direkt durch die Politik sogar noch gerügt, würde sich bei mir sicherlich auch ein gewisses Frustpotenzial bilden. Besonders unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass sich die Überstunden der Polizisten in Deutschland allgemein und ganz besonders hier in Berlin immer weiter stapeln. Und man allgemein immer weniger respektiert wird... Und immer beschissener bezahlt wird. 

Vielleicht ist die Party wirklich etwas außer Kontrolle geraten... Aber das ist Hamburg im Allgemeinen. 

Sicher hat die Polizei in Hamburg irgendwann die Kontrolle verloren... Dafür gab es aber auch keinen Schusswaffengebrauch, und das, obwohl z.T. auch auf die Polizei geschossen wurde. Zumindest den Einsatz von Gummigeschossen hätte ich angesichts von 231 verletzten Polizisten verstanden. Dass dieses Mittel dennoch nicht eingesetzt wurde, rechne ich der Polizei sehr hoch an. 

Und ganz zum Schluss des einzigen und letzten Beitrages hier im Thread: Denkt immer daran - vielleicht geht euch die Polizei mächtig auf den Keks oder ihr hattet schonmal Stress mit denen. Aber sie leisten einen sehr großen Beitrag dafür, dass wir hier in Deutschland immernoch ein ziemlich sicheres Leben genießen dürfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Langsam wirst langweilig. Hast du noch was brauchbares? Hab schon bessere Versuche gesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> YVorallem, wenn man nicht weiß, wie die zusammengeschnitten wurden und was gesagt wird.


Es ist leider Youtube, ja, das ist natürlich kein gerichtsverwertbarer Beweis, es ist wild zusammengeschnitten und doch sieht man unnötige
Gewalt. Entweder waren es Straftäter, dann nimmt man sie fest oder es waren keine, dann lässt man sie in Ruhe. Wildes Prügeln  ist aber
meiner Meinung nach der Poilizei unwürdig.

Aha, sagt man also in emotional aufwühlenden Situationen _"Scheiẞbulle"_, dann rechtfertigt dass Deiner Meinung nach ein Zusammenschlagen?
Ich bewerte das wie so oft anders, aber Du scheint, so zumindest meine Wahrnehmung  Deiner Aussagen, Freude daran zu haben, wenn das
linke Dreckspack zusammengeschlagen wird. Liegt ich mit dieser Vermutung richtig?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, sagt man also in emotional aufwühlenden Situationen _"Scheiẞbulle"_, dann rechtfertigt dass Deiner Meinung nach ein Zusammenschlagen?



Ja. Komischerweise, schaffen es ja andere auch, friedlich zu demonstrieren. WEr nicht friedlich ist, darf nicht über "Polizeigewalt" rumheulen. Zumal nicht weiß, was noch so passiert ist. Diese Videos sagen null aus, weil man nicht weiß, wie du zusammengeschnitten wurden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bewerte das wie so oft anders, aber Du scheint, so zumindest meine Wahrnehmung  Deiner Aussagen, Freude daran zu haben, wenn das
> linke Dreckspack zusammengeschlagen wird. Liegt ich mit dieser Vermutung richtig?



Das was so um und in der roten Flora verkehrt? Absolut. Das sind linksradikalen Kriminelle und haben die ganze Härte des Staates verdient.

Was soll man da bitte anders bewerten? Es sind Kriminelle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ... Das sind linksradikalen Kriminelle....


Pauschalierender Unsinn. Es ist ein Kulturzentrum, und Du meinst, jeder Besucher ist ein  linksradikaler Krimineller? Blödsinn...
Altes Programm: Vergangene Termine | Sternschanze.net

Ich bin in vielen meiner Gedanken und Handlungen extrem konservativ, in machen auch nicht. Soziales Verhalten ist für mich
in unserer egoistischen neoliberalen Welt übrigens ein konservativer Wert, weil in dieser Republik einmal eine soziale Markt-
wirtschaft waltete. Das zu bewahren ist dem Namen nach konservativ. Trotzdem habe ich überhaupt kein Probleme auch im 
hohen Alter und in der Regel in erkennbar gepflegt teurer Kleidung in die Sprengelgelänge Ort wie Sturmglocke oder Sprengel-
kino zu gehen. Alles beides absolut friedliche Oasen der Ruhe und Intellektualität. 

Bin ich damit für Dich auch eine  linksradikale Kriminelle? Nur, um Begriffe von Dir zu verstehen. 
Kino im Sprengel - das Kino in Hannovers Nordstadt
Sturmglocke - Hannover - Veranstaltung | Facebook

Darum ist es auch so extrem vermessen, dass als Reaktion auf importierte Gewalt ein Kulturzentrum in Hamburg geschlossen
werden soll. Natürlich kommen solche Forderungen aus Bayern, natürlich ...


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja. Komischerweise, schaffen es ja andere auch, friedlich zu demonstrieren.


Nur nochmal zum mitschreiben: Die Beleidigung eines Polizisten mit "_Scheissbulle_", das war nämlich die Frage von iU, rechtfertigt für dich also von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen zu werden. Danke, das sagt mehr als genug aus.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Juli 2017)

Wen man die richtige Leute erwischt ja sollte man bestrafen  aber net nur aus Vermutungen..er könnte es gewesen sein oder  alle unter Verdacht ins Knast 

 bitte kein Ns Zeit mehr oder was in Türkei abgeht mit über 100 000 entlassene staatsdiener ,weil die angeblich ja gülen anhänger sind  und da gehen die Polizei ja hart durch wie einige User erwünscht wird  




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Langsam wirst langweilig. Hast du noch was brauchbares? Hab schon bessere Versuche gesehen.



Wies?o weil du kein Beitrag leistest, mein Freund ?
Es gibt sowas wie freiwillige  
Kannst ja 1 mal die Woche machen oder für dich 1 mal pro  Monat

Machen auch  einige Schüler ,

Sogar die tun mehr für Deutschland 
als manch andere




Poulton schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum mitschreiben: Die Beleidigung eines Polizisten
> mit "_Scheissbulle_", das war nämlich die Frage von iU, rechtfertigt für dich also von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen zu werden. Danke, das sagt mehr als genug aus.




Ja ein typischer kaaruzo


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Pauschalierender Unsinn. Es ist ein Kulturzentrum, und Du meinst, jeder Besucher ist ein  linksradikaler Krimineller? Blödsinn...
> Altes Programm: Vergangene Termine | Sternschanze.net



Welche Kultur?

Barrikaden bauen? Steine schmeißen? Autos anzünden?

Außerdem, nicht die Besucher, sondern die führenden Kräfte der roten Flora. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin in vielen meiner Gedanken und Handlungen extrem konservativ, in machen auch nicht. Soziales Verhalten ist für mich in unserer egoistischen neoliberalen Welt übrigens ein konservativer Wert, weil in dieser Republik einmal eine soziale Marktwirtschaft waltete. Das zu bewahren ist dem Namen nach konservativ. Trotzdem habe ich überhaupt kein Probleme auch im hohen Alter und in der Regel in erkennbar gepflegt teurer Kleidung in die Sprengelgelänge Ort wie Sturmglocke oder Sprengelkino zu gehen. Alles beides absolut friedliche Oasen der Ruhe und Intellektualität.



Steineschmeißer und Autoanzünder "bewahren" aber nichts.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ist es auch so extrem vermessen, dass als Reaktion auf importierte Gewalt ein Kulturzentrum in Hamburg geschlossenwerden soll. Natürlich kommen solche Forderungen aus Bayern, natürlich ...



Welches "Kulturzentrum"? Welche importierte Gewalt?



Poulton schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zum mitschreiben: Die Beleidigung eines Polizisten mit "_Scheissbulle_", das war nämlich die Frage von iU, rechtfertigt für dich also von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen zu werden. Danke, das sagt mehr als genug aus.




Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal keine Begriffe wie "Scheißbulle" benutzen. Aber wer sowas entschuldigt, sagt auch genug über sich aus. Das ist der selbe Dunstkreis, der auch über "Polizeigewalt" schwadroniert.

Scheinbar ist es für Linksautonome echt zuviel verlangt, sich auf einer Demonstration gesittet zu benehmen. Und hier im Forum findet sowas auch noch Unterstützung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Moment, es ist also ein Problem für dich, dass die Taten verurteilt werden, die schwarz auf weiß in Form von Bildern und Videos vorhanden sind?



Nein.? Ich schreibe das genaue Gegenteil und beschweren mich darüber, dass Taten, die sogar in bunt auf Farbe in Form von Bildern dokumentiert sind, nicht verurteilt und von den Medien ignoriert und von Politikern gut geheißen werden.



> Wie wär es mit tatsächlichen Festnahmen, Anklagen und Verurteilungen?



Meine Rede - das normale Handwerkszeug der Polizei einsetzen und Kriminalität wirkungsvoll bekämpfen. Die in Hamburg geplante Gewaltausübung war schon die Eskalation: Alle Formen von Aktion, egal ob kriminell oder wichtiges Grundrecht mit Gewalt unterdrücken, in der (vergeblichen) Hoffnung, damit Kriminalität einzukesseln. Darüber hinaus zu beobachten war Eskalationsstufe 2: Einsatz von schwer bewaffneten Spezialeinheiten.
Das reicht Kaaruzo aber immer noch nicht. Er fordert, dass die Polizei noch "robuster" vorgeht. Was soll da nach Strumgewehren bitte noch kommen? Kampfhubschrauber? Flammenwerfer? Auf alle Fälle keine Festnahmen von Kriminellen.
Aber die hat die Polizei ja in Hamburg eh nicht praktiziert (im Gegensatz zum grundlosen in Gewahrsamnahme für teilweise >>24h von ganz normalen Bürgern)




Adam_West schrieb:


> Absoluter Bullshit. Vandalismus wird lediglich von teuren Vollkaskoversicherungen mit HOHEN Selbstbeteiligungen gedeckt.



WTF? Seit wann bitte schön ist die Vollkasko für fremdverschuldete Schäden zuständig?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil rechter Terror nicht verharmlost und relativiert wird. Es gibt einen breiten gesellschaftlichen Konsens gegen rechte Gewalt. Medien und Politiker schauen genau hin.



...während Teile der Gesellschaft applaudieren, die Polizei sich andersweitig betätigt und der Verfassungsschutz wegschaut. Ist genauso viel Wert wie der "Konsens" zum Thema Umweltschutz:
"Klar, voll dafür - das andere sich darum kümmern. Aber bitte nicht mich damit belästigen."




Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Leute, die (dicke) Autos fahren und selbige dann abgefackelt kriegen, können da aber nichts für.
> Als ob denen sowas zufliegen würde - da steckt eben auch Arbeit drin. Die viele nicht zu leisten bereit sind.



Ohne hier die Diskussion zum Klassenkampf aufziehen zu wollen und erst recht nicht Methoden gut heißen, aber man sollte zumindest die Grundzüge seiner Feinde verstehen:
Absolut niemand kauft sich in Deutschland ein 200000 € Auto, weil er bereit war, "etwas zu leisten". Das schafft man nur mit viel Glück oder durch die Leistung anderer. Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung hat von vorneherein keine reelle Chance auf so ein Leben. Und genau gegen diese Ungerechtigkeit (einige nennen es "Leistungsgerechtigkeit", wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen kann, seit wann "reiche Eltern haben" und "Arschkriechen" eine persönliche Leistung darstellen) glauben Leute etwas zu tun, die Autos (und andere Güter) aus politischen Gründen anzünden. (Nicht zu verwechseln mit der nicht unerheblichen Gruppe derjenigen, die irgendwas aus Spaß anzünden. Und noch viel weniger zu verwechseln mit denjenigen, die anstelle von Sachzerstörung etwas mit politischer Wirkung machen. Aber wie gesagt: Wenn man Urteile über den Charakter von kriminellen Arschlöchern fällen will, dann sollte man zumindest deren Motiviation kapieren.)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gerichte klärten längst die Situation. Es gibt keinen rechtsfreien Raum, weder in der Flora, noch in der Hafenstraße oder auf dem Sprengelgelände



Die rechtliche Situation der Flora war lange Zeit ziemlich unklar. Genauer gesagt bis die Stadt vor ein paar Jahren einem Spekulanten das Konto gefüllt und zum ersten Mal so etwas wie eine offizielle Duldung ausgesprochen hat. Bis dahin standen jahrelang eine Räumungsauforderung des Besitzers und eine Nicht-Räumung der Nutzer gegenüber - und das ist definitiv keine vom deutschen Recht vorgesehene Situation.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die haben eine riesen Nummer an der Uniform kleben, wenn ich nicht irre.



Hängt von der Herkunft ab. In Hamburg wurde das erst vor relativ kurzer Zeit eingeführt, in anderen Bundesländern gibt es da zum Teil gar nicht. Ungeachtet dessen ist es beinahe umöglich, gegen Verfehlungen einzelner Polizisten vorzugehen, weil es Demonstranten verboten ist, zu filmen und weil naturgemäß 50% der Anwenden an potentiellen Konfliktlinien selbst Polizisten sind. Man müsste also schon Zeugenaussagen von allen Demonstranten in Reichweite haben (also einem Haufen unbekannter Personen die 20 Sekunden später auseinander getrieben werden), denn Aussagen von Polizisten gegen Polizisten gibt es nur bei sehr, sehr krassen Verfehlungen. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Schuld selten bei einem Polizisten alleine liegt - wenn die Räumung eines Straßenzuges mit Knüppeln befohlen wird, dann sind Verletzte kaum vermeidbar, vorgesehen und nicht Schuld des einzelnen. Die Einsatzleitung kann man als Demonstrant aber erst recht nicht belangen.




Threshold schrieb:


> In den USA haben Fahrzeuge und Polizisten Kameras. Wieso in Deutschland nicht?



Weil die Polizeigewerkschaften das vehement ablehnen und Bodycams nur dann akzeptieren, wenn die Beamten selbst die volle Kontrolle über den Zeitpunkt der Ausnahmen und deren Auswertung haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die rechtliche Situation der Flora war lange Zeit ziemlich unklar. Genauer gesagt bis die Stadt vor ein paar Jahren einem Spekulanten das Konto gefüllt und zum ersten Mal so etwas wie eine offizielle Duldung ausgesprochen hat. Bis dahin standen jahrelang eine Räumungsauforderung des Besitzers und eine Nicht-Räumung der Nutzer gegenüber - und das ist definitiv keine vom deutschen Recht vorgesehene Situation....


Was ist an diesem Satz unklar: _"[...] Im März 2001 verkaufte der Senat der Stadt Hamburg überraschend das Haus für 370.000 DM an den Immobilienkaufmann Klausmartin Kretschmer, der beim Kauf zusicherte, am Status der Roten Flora nichts ändern zu wollen. [...]  "_
Rote Flora – Wikipedia

Klar ist nur, dass der Spekulant 13 Jahre später Kasse machen wollte. Darum ging es


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal keine Begriffe wie "Scheißbulle" benutzen. Aber wer sowas entschuldigt, sagt auch genug über sich aus. Das ist der selbe Dunstkreis, der auch über "Polizeigewalt" schwadroniert.


Und wo habe ich es jetzt genau Entschuldigt solche Begriffe zu verwenden? 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ja ein typischer kaaruzo


Darauf kannst du einen lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Hamburg: 12 Millionen Euro Schaden durch G20-Krawalle | ZEIT ONLINE

Tja, woher kommen diese Schäden?

Von der "bösen Polizeigewalt" die manche hier erfinden? Oder doch eher von den LInksautonomen, die sich auf Demonstrationen nicht benehmen können?

Ich schließe mich dem Fazit von Herrn Dobrindt an. Die Worte die er für diese Subjekte fand, sind zutreffend.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist an diesem Satz unklar: _"[...] Im März 2001 verkaufte der Senat der Stadt Hamburg überraschend das Haus für 370.000 DM an den Immobilienkaufmann Klausmartin Kretschmer, der beim Kauf zusicherte, am Status der Roten Flora nichts ändern zu wollen. [...]  "_
> Rote Flora – Wikipedia
> 
> Klar ist nur, dass der Spekulant 13 Jahre später Kasse machen wollte. Darum ging es



Ist aber auch gemeine, wenn der Eigentümer über sein Eigentum nach eigenen Ermessen verfügen will. Sowas kommt bei Sozialisten (die ja das Geld nur von anderen nehmen können, wie schon Adenauer wusste) nicht gut an.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo habe ich es jetzt genau Entschuldigt solche Begriffe zu verwenden?



Durch deine Formulierung. Ansonsten hättest du dich nicht über meine Anwort empört. Versuch es doch mal mit der Kausalkette. Wenn man nicht von der Polizei angegangen werden will, dann sollte man sie nicht beleidigen. 

Ist das zuviel verlangt? Für Linksautonome (und ihre heimlichen und offenen Unterstützer) scheinbar schon.



Poulton schrieb:


> Darauf kannst du einen lassen.



Nein, wie süß. Noch ein Fan. Macht doch ne Gruppe auf


----------



## Grestorn (18. Juli 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Guck mal dein benutzerkontrollzentrum und die  Bann Gründe



Was soll das bitte, dass Du in diesem Thread wiederholt darauf herum hackst, dass Kaaruzo schon mal gebannt wurde? Entwertet das seine Argumente irgendwie? Hilft das Deiner Argumentation? Für beides ein klares nein. 

Ob und warum jemand gebannt wurde, geht Dich überhaupt nichts an. 

Abgesehen davon sind Banns oft sehr diskussionswürdig. Ich bin ebenfalls einige Male gebannt worden, und bei jedem einzigen Mal bin ich persönlich davon überzeugt, dass ich entweder falsch verstanden worden bin (eine Beleidigung gelesen worden ist, wo keine war) oder eine Regel absurd überzogen angewendet wurde (angebliches Spam weil ich mir erlaubt habe, etwas zu schreiben was einigen nicht gepasst hat). Oder schlicht unangemessen war, weil ich nur aus purer Unwissenheit bei meinem ersten Marktplatz-Angebot kein Bild, bei dem ein Zettel mit meinem Namen sichtbar ist, beigefügt hatte.

Jedesmal habe ich mich maßlos über den Bann geärgert. Meine Meinung zur hiesigen Moderation ist entsprechend niedrig. Und genau aus diesem Grund ist Dein endlose Tirade hier jemanden wegen seiner Banns anzugreifen völlig unter jeder Gürtellinie und auch völlig ungeeignet für irgendeine Aussage über Kaaruzo.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung, aber für gewöhnlich fechte ich meine Kämpfe selber aus. Kann dir trotzdem inhatlich zustimmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist aber auch gemeine, wenn der Eigentümer über sein Eigentum nach eigenen Ermessen verfügen will. .


Du hast den Text nicht verstanden. Es bekam das Gelände mit einem Nießbrauch und der ist bindend.

Und zu Demonstrationen zurück. Wieviel Prozent der Demonstraten in Hamburg, es wird von 100.000 berichtet,
waren denn kriminelle Gewalttäter und wieviele waren friedlich? Dein Blick ist sehr selektiv


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist aber auch gemeine, wenn der Eigentümer über sein Eigentum nach eigenen Ermessen verfügen will. Sowas kommt bei Sozialisten (die ja das Geld nur von anderen nehmen können, wie schon Adenauer wusste) nicht gut an.


In einem Kaufvertrag, insbesondere wenn es um Grundstücke und Immobilien geht, können dem Käufer und zukünftigen Eigentümer zusätzliche Pflichten auferlegt werden bzw. dieser sich selbst zu diversen Sachen verpflichten, an dieser er sich dann auch halten muss. Das geht auch aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel hervor. Stichwort: "nichts ändern wollen" und ein Verkauf kann ohne Zustimmung des Senats nicht stattfinden.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Versuch es doch mal mit der Kausalkette. Wenn du nicht von der Polizei angegangen werden willst, dann beleidige sie nicht. Ist das zuviel verlangt?


Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob man eine Anzeige wegen Beleidigung bekommt bzw. wegen einer Beleidigung die Personalien festgestellt werden oder ob man wegen einer Beleidung erstmal von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen wird. Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel sollte eigentlich ein Begriff sein. 
Aber mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn jetzt noch irgendjemand ankommt und es gutheißt, dass eine Beleidigung auch den Gebrauch der Dienstwaffe rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast den Text nicht verstanden. Es bekam das Gelände mit einem Nießbrauch und der ist bindend.



Du kennst die Details des Kaufvertrages? Interessant. Hast du eine Quelle?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und zu Demonstrationen zurück. Wieviel Prozent der Demonstraten in Hamburg, es wird von 100.000 berichtet,
> waren denn kriminelle Gewalttäter und wieviele waren friedlich? Dein Blick ist sehr selektiv



Da ich schon länger in Hamburg wohne, weiß ich wie das abgelaufen ist. Zumal ja z.B. die Demo "Lieber Tanz ich als G20" wo Bekannte von mir waren, solche Probleme nicht hatten.

Es steht alles in ARtikel 8 GG. Nur leider halten sie die LInksautonomen nicht an den Wortlaut.



Poulton schrieb:


> In einem Kaufvertrag, insbesondere wenn es um Grundstücke und Immobilien geht, können dem Käufer und zukünftigen Eigentümer zusätzliche Pflichten auferlegt werden bzw. dieser sich selbst zu diversen Sachen verpflichten, an dieser er sich dann auch halten muss. Das geht auch aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel hervor. Stichwort: "nichts ändern wollen" (= Nießbrauch) und ein Verkauf kann ohne Zustimmung des Senats nicht stattfinden.



Klingt mehr nach einer Zusage des Eigentümers, als einen grundbuchlich gesicherten Nießbrauch.

Und ja, wenn der Senat zustimmen muss, dann ist das natürlich eine Sache, die der Eigentümer nicht alleine machen kann.

Eine Partei hat aber in jedem Fall keinen Rechtsanspruch über die rote Flora zu entscheiden. Die Besetzer. Im Gegensatz zum früheren Eigentümer waren die nämlich nie rechtmäßige Eigentümer. Und dieser Rechtsbruch (daher auch die Formulierung rechtsfreier Raum) wird seit fast 30 Jahren hingenommen. Das ist unzumutbar und unerträglich.



Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob man eine Anzeige wegen Beleidigung bekommt bzw. wegen einer Beleidigung die Personalien festgestellt werden oder ob man wegen einer Beleidung erstmal von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen wird. Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel sollte eigentlich ein Begriff sein.



Wer in so einer Situation die Polizisten mit Beleidigungen zustätzlich reißt, darf sich hinterher nicht wundern.

Wie gesagt, einfach mal friedlich bleiben. Das gilt auch für die Worte, die man gegenüber Polzisten benutzt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn jetzt noch irgendjemand ankommt und es gutheißt, dass eine Beleidigung auch den Gebrauch der Dienstwaffe rechtfertigen würde.



Für Beleidigung nicht. Warum die Polizei aber Mordversuche (Molli und Pflastersteine) nicht entsprechend ahndet, ist mir tatsächlich ein Rätsel.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sowas kommt bei Sozialisten (die ja das Geld nur von anderen nehmen können, wie schon Adenauer wusste) nicht gut an.



Bei Adenauer kam es auch nicht gut an wen man darüber reden wollte das Nationalsozialistische Täter in Richter-, Beamten- und politischen Ämtern zu hauf saßen und man es nicht für nötig hielt sie für ihre Verbrechen zu belangen... 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Jedesmal habe ich mich maßlos über den Bann geärgert. Meine Meinung zur hiesigen Moderation ist entsprechend niedrig. Und genau aus diesem Grund ist Dein endlose Tirade hier jemanden wegen seiner Banns anzugreifen völlig unter jeder Gürtellinie und auch völlig ungeeignet für irgendeine Aussage über Kaaruzo.



Stimmt, bei Kaaruzo muss man nicht auf Banns rumreiten, die sammelt er sowieso wie andere Briefmarken (glaube fast das ist eine Art Hobby von ihm). 

Aber es würde ihm definitiv schon helfen wen er seine agressiven und nur zu oft einseitigen Betachtungsweisen mal etwas ändern würde, dann wären es wohl auch mal der / die eine oder andere Bann / Verwarnung weniger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Wer in so einer Situation die Polizisten mit Beleidigungen zustätzlich reißt, darf sich hinterher nicht wundern.
> Wie gesagt, einfach mal friedlich bleiben. Das gilt auch für die Worte, die man gegenüber Polzisten benutzt...


Es geht um die Verhältnismäßigkeit der  Mittel. Das es Dir, wie schon festgestellt, eine persönliche Freude ist, wenn anders Denkende verprügelt werden, musst Du nicht ständig wiederholen. Wir haben es verstanden. Das Verhalten der prügelnden Polizei ist und bleibt  trotzdem kritikwürdig, egal ob Du es als wünschenwert einstufst.

Die Polizei soll Straftäter festnehmen. Sie zu Verprügeln ist ein Mittel des Polizeistaats.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Sowas kommt bei Sozialisten (die ja das Geld nur von anderen nehmen können, wie schon Adenauer wusste) nicht gut an...


Ein Blick in unser Grundgesetz würde Dir Erleuchtung bringen: Unser Wirtschaftssystem ist eine soziale Marktwirtschaft und kein hemmungsloser Kapitalismus. Eigentum verpflichtet. Da diese Wirtschaftordnung Grundgesetzwidrig angegriffen wir, ist Widerstand ausdrücklich erlaubt.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um die Verhältnismäßigkeit der  Mittel. Das es Dir, wie schon festgestellt, eine persönliche Freude ist, wenn anders Denkende verprügelt werden, musst Du nicht ständig wiederholen. Wir haben es verstanden. Das Verhalten der prügelnden Polizei ist und bleibt  trotzdem kritikwürdig, egal ob Du es als wünschenwert einstufst.
> 
> Die Polizei soll Straftäter festnehmen. Sie zu Verprügeln ist ein Mittel des Polizeistaats.



Wie kann man eigentlich gegen bei Beleidigung prügelende ausländische Mitbürger sein und das gleichzeitig bei der Polizei begrüßen, das die dann um sich hauen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

Also soll sich die Polizei einfach mit Steinen und Molotow-Cocktails beschmeißen lassen? 

Und auch hier wird schon wieder das Pferd von hinten aufgezäunt. Erst kommt die Aktion, dann die Reaktion.

Wer nicht von der Polizei verprügelt werden will, soll halt friedlich demonstrieren.

Nochmal als Nachfrage. Ist das zuviel verlangt? Friedlich und ohne Waffen (so wie es in Art. 8 GG steht) zu demonstrieren? Ist das echt so schwer, sowas durchzuziehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nochmal als Nachfrage. Ist das zuviel verlangt? Friedlich und ohne Waffen (so wie es in Art. 8 GG steht) zu demonstrieren? Ist das echt so schwer, sowas durchzuziehen?



Nein ist es nicht, ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran das auch das Fehlverhalten der Polizei angesprochen, diskutiert, untersucht und ggf. abgestraft gehört.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2017)

Und wo ist die Verhältnismässigkeit gewahrt, wenn wegen Beleidigung erstmal die Person zusammengeschlagen wird? Das ganze erinnert mich mittlerweile daran:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AB_dwDu1ws0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Blick in unser Grundgesetz würde Dir Erleuchtung bringen: Unser Wirtschaftssystem ist eine soziale Marktwirtschaft und kein hemmungsloser Kapitalismus. Eigentum verpflichtet. Da diese Wirtschaftordnung Grundgesetzwidrig angegriffen wir, ist Widerstand ausdrücklich erlaubt.



Steile These. Und wer bestimmt, welcher Widerstand legitim ist und welcher nicht? 

Der schwarze Block der Linksautonomen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran das auch das Fehlverhalten der Polizei angesprochen, diskutiert, untersucht und ggf. abgestraft gehört.



Aktion, Reaktion.

Woher kam das Verhalten der Polizei denn? Weil das Motto "Welcome to Hell" so friedlich war? Weil die Vermummten (immernoch ein Straftatbestand) so friedlich waren?



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Verhältnismässigkeit gewahrt, wenn wegen Beleidigung erstmal die Person zusammengeschlagen wird?



Siehe zuvor. Einfach mal friedlich sein, dann klappt es auch mit der Polizeit. Der beste Beweis ist das letzte Wochenende in Hamburg. Zwei Großveranstaltungen ohne Probleme. Warum? Es waren keine Linksautonomen vor Ort und haben randaliert.


----------



## Grestorn (18. Juli 2017)

Hört doch endlich mit dem Relativieren der Gewalttaten auf!

Wenn die Polizei sich falsch verhalten hat, dann ist das schlicht null komma garkeine Rechtfertigung für das, was passiert ist. Punkt. 

Ihr macht Euch mit dieser ewigen Relativiererei keinen Gefallen. Ich finde sie sogar richtig widerlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also soll sich die Polizei einfach mit Steinen und Molotow-Cocktails beschmeißen lassen?


Du Entstellst bewußt. In dem verlinkten Video sieht man verprügelte Demonstranten. Die schmissen keine Steine oder Molotow Cocktails.
Maximal haben sie beleidigt. Was spricht dagegen, sie festzunehmen, wenn es eine entsprechende Tat war? Wild und in Rage um sich zu 
schlagen ist nicht das, was ich von Polizisten sehen will. Dann sollen sie ihren Job aufgeben, wenn sie überfordert sind.

Was ist friedlich? Verkehrsbehinderung? Schau Dir an, was passiert:
G20-Gipfel in Hamburg: Polizei geht gegen Demonstranten vor - YouTube

Sowas haben wir früher auch gemacht. Spontane Demonstration, in dem wir mit tausenden Studenden in einem Kreisel
in Ruhe spazieren gingen und den Autofahren Handzettel mit dem Grund der Demonstration gaben. Die Polizei kam natürlich
sofort, aber Gewalt gab es keine, warum auch, wenn man im Kreis spazieren geht. Was dagegen passiert auf dem Video?
Nicht gut, gar nicht. Verstehst Du es wirklich nicht! Da wirft niemand Steine oder Molotow Cocktails.

Und nein, Steine oder Molotow Cocktails sind nicht zu rechtfertigen. Es geht darum beide Seiten zu betrachten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Steile These. Und wer bestimmt, welcher Widerstand legitim ist und welcher nicht?


Das ist keine "steile These", sondern es sind die Lehren aus unserem Faschismus. Das schreibt der Bundestag dazu:
Deutscher Bundestag - Das Recht auf Widerstand zum Schutz der Verfassung

Aber wann ein Staatsstreich passiert, ist schwer zu dehinieren. Natürlich haben wir aktuell keinen, aber Artikel 20 ist
die Basis, die uns Bürgern Gewalt ausdrücklich erlaubt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

1) Mal wieder ein Video. Niemand weiß, wie das zurecht geschnitten wurde.

2) Schon bei Sekunde 14. "haben den Verkehr behindert". Da haben wir also Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr. 

3) Ansonsten jede Menge Menschen die rumdisktuieren, statt Anweisungen Folge zu leisten. 

Aber wieder mal ein schöner Fall von Relativieren und Verhamlosen. Also genau das, was seit Seite 1 angesprochen wird. Deutschland ist und bleibt auf dem linken Auge blind.

PS: Sowas wie "**** die Polizei" ist natürlich sehr friedlich. Wie gesagt, genau solche Leute sind nicht friedlich und wundern sich dann über die Reaktion?

Die Kommentare unter dem Video erkennen zum Glück auch (zum größten Teil) woher der Wind weht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist keine "steile These", sondern es sind die Lehren aus unserem Faschismus. Das schreibt der Bundestag dazu:
> Deutscher Bundestag - Das Recht auf Widerstand zum Schutz der Verfassung
> 
> Aber wann ein Staatsstreich passiert, ist schwer zu dehinieren. Natürlich haben wir aktuell keinen, aber Artikel 20 ist
> die Basis, die uns Bürgern Gewalt ausdrücklich erlaubt.



"Gemeint ist die Ordnung der parlamentarischen Demokratie, des sozialen und föderalen Rechtsstaates, die in Artikel 20 Absatz 1 bis 3 genannt werden."

Ach und die (die Ordnung der parlamentarischen Demokratie) ist derart in Gefahr gewesen, dass man so reagieren muss? Ne, ist klar.

Wie gesagt, es ist und bleibt ne steile These und der Artikel auf den du dich hier berufst, findet hier keine Anwendung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schon bei Sekunde 14. "haben den Verkehr behindert". Da haben wir also Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr.


Und das rechtfertigt Gewalt? Werden in Zukunft auch Verkehrssünder erstmal zusammen geschlagen? Ist es Dir wirklich so egal,
wie sich unsere Polizei ihren Mitbürgern gegenüber verhält? Mir ist das nicht egal. Und ich erwarte etwas anderes. Die Polizei
hat Vorbildfunktion.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Gemeint ist die Ordnung der parlamentarischen Demokratie, des sozialen und föderalen Rechtsstaates, die in Artikel 20 Absatz 1 bis 3 genannt werden."
> Ach und die (die Ordnung der parlamentarischen Demokratie) ist derart in Gefahr gewesen, dass man so reagieren muss? Ne, ist klar.
> Wie gesagt, es ist und bleibt ne steile These und der Artikel auf den du dich hier berufst, findet hier keine Anwendung.


Du solltest lesen, was ich schreibe. Aber wir sind uns einig, dass Gewalt in bestimmten Fällen legitimiert ist. Wann dieser Fall eintritt
entscheidest nicht Du und auch nicht ich, sondern es werden hinterher Gerichte entscheiden. Ich sehe die Grundordnung aktuell nicht
gefährdet. Wie andere die Situation einschätzen ist deren Entscheidung und sie müssen mit den Konsequenzen leben. Wenn unsere Welt
auf einen G20 Gipfel "verschachert" wird, finde ich das zumindest hinterfragenswert.


----------



## der-sack88 (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mit dem Relativieren der Gewalttaten auf!
> 
> Wenn die Polizei sich falsch verhalten hat, dann ist das schlicht null komma garkeine Rechtfertigung für das, was passiert ist. Punkt.
> 
> Ihr macht Euch mit dieser ewigen Relativiererei keinen Gefallen. Ich finde sie sogar richtig widerlich.




Habe jetzt nur die letzten Posts überflogen, aber hier relativiert doch niemand was. Hier wird doch nur auf falsches Vorgehen auf der "anderen" Seite hingewiesen. Ob das in Hamburg der Fall war... keine Ahnung. Aber meine Güte, dass die Polizei, oder vielmehr manche Polizisten, einfach gerne ohne triftigen Grund drauflosprügeln ist doch nichts neues mehr und hat wenig mit relativieren zu tun...

Im übrigen lassen sich Gewalttaten ganz einfach relativieren bzw. rechtfertigen. Eine Polizei, die grundsätzlich erst mal drauflosprügelt, rein willkürlich handelt und alles, was nicht stramm rechts ist unterdrückt, WÜRDE Gewalt rechtfertigen. Ist nämlich unser gutes Recht, gegen sowas vorzugehen.
Ich schreibe hier bewusst im Konjunktiv, vor allem auf Hamburg bezogen. Trotzdem, wenn man das Problem Polizeigewalt totschweigt ist auch niemandem geholfen.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nur die letzten Posts überflogen, aber hier relativiert doch niemand was. Hier wird doch nur auf falsches Vorgehen auf der "anderen" Seite hingewiesen. Ob das in Hamburg der Fall war... keine Ahnung. Aber meine Güte, dass die Polizei, oder vielmehr manche Polizisten, einfach gerne ohne triftigen Grund drauflosprügeln ist doch nichts neues mehr und hat wenig mit relativieren zu tun...
> 
> Im übrigen lassen sich Gewalttaten ganz einfach relativieren bzw. rechtfertigen. Eine Polizei, die grundsätzlich erst mal drauflosprügelt, rein willkürlich handelt und alles, was nicht stramm rechts ist unterdrückt, WÜRDE Gewalt rechtfertigen. Ist nämlich unser gutes Recht, gegen sowas vorzugehen.
> Ich schreibe hier bewusst im Konjunktiv, vor allem auf Hamburg bezogen. Trotzdem, wenn man das Problem Polizeigewalt totschweigt ist auch niemandem geholfen.



Sagte ich ja

diese (rechts vs links vs Polizei )ist wie Schalke gegen Dortmund..kommt nur Pups raus..und wir drehen uns mehrmals um Kreis...und jeder will nur das sehen..was er will.

Und ich sehe es wie Nightsalver.
Muss ich ja net verlinken.... naja ihr habt es bestimmt vergessen 

p.s
pcgh forum/ wirtschaft politik

pauschalisieren pauschalisieren pauschalisieren pauschalisieren  pauschalisieren


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer nicht von der Polizei verprügelt werden will, soll halt friedlich demonstrieren.



Und plötzlich wirft einer von hinten einen Stein, genau über dich hinweg auf die Polizei. Die rückt vor.
Du versuchst den Abstand zu vergrößern.
Weil du das versuchst, fokussieren die Polizisten die Bemühungen auf dich. Man drückt nach, greift ein, der erste Schlagstock trifft dich am Bein.
Du versucht zu beschwichtigen, weil du ja nichts gemacht hast. Doch dann wird einer der Cops, die dich attackieren, von einer Flasche getroffen. 
Weil sie nicht ausmachen können, wer das war, du aber vor ihnen stehst, gehen sie davon aus, dass das einer deiner "Kumpels" gewesen sein muss. Also dreschen jetzt 4 Cops auf dich ein und schwupps liegst du am Boden und hast einen Rippenbruch.
Was machst du? Was hast du falsch gemacht? Wieso trifft es dich?


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...


Gut, dann sind wir uns ja einig 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WTF? Seit wann bitte schön ist die Vollkasko für fremdverschuldete Schäden zuständig?



Du solltest dich dringend mal informieren. Eine KFZ Versicherung und Teilkasko deckt KEINEN Vandalismus ab. Man benötigt dazu eine VOLLKASKO. Sorry, aber nur weil dir das nicht klar ist, ist das trotzdem so!

Ich kennen zwar nicht alle Versicherungen, aber alle mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte und mich informiert habe bestätigen genau das. Mutwillige Zerstörung wird über Versicherung und Teilkasko NICHt abgedeckt.

Mal abgesehen davon wurde schon MEHRFACH in den Medien erwähnt, dass die Leute auf Ihren Kosten sitzen bleiben, sollte der Staat nicht freiwillig einspringen!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Du solltest dich dringend mal informieren. Eine KFZ Versicherung und Teilkasko deckt KEINEN Vandalismus ab. Man benötigt dazu eine VOLLKASKO. Sorry, aber nur weil dir das nicht klar ist, ist das trotzdem so!



Die Vollkasko zahlt aber nur den Zeitwert. Den vollen Kaufpreis zahlen sie in der Regel nur innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf des Autos. Gegen Aufpreis kannst du das auf 24 Monate verlängern.
Und vom Zeitwert kannst du dir nicht das Auto in der Fahrzeugklasse leisten, das du vorher hattest.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was machst du? Was hast du falsch gemacht? Wieso trifft es dich?



Na du warst auf einer Demo wo Autonome waren, hättest halt auf ne friedliche Demo gehen müssen. 
Bist also vermutlich nach der Meinung bestimmter Leute hier selber schuld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> ...Eine KFZ Versicherung und Teilkasko deckt KEINEN Vandalismus ab. Man benötigt dazu eine VOLLKASKO. Sorry, aber nur weil dir das nicht klar ist, ist das trotzdem so!...


Das stimmt leider nicht mehr allgemein, weil es heute absolut freie Versicherungsvertragsdreiheit gibt. Die Versicherungen können nach belieben aussortieren. Je nach Wohngebiet bekommt man auch schnell man Angebote ohne abgedeckten Vandalismus, jeder kennt das z.B. auch von Hausratsversicherungen, die in Überflutungsgebieten keinen Hochwasserschutz beinnhalten. Das hat die FDP wunderschön als Klientelpolitik eingetütet und dem "Wahlvieh" als Freiheit verkauft. In Wirklichkeit haben nur Versicherungen die Optoion, individuelle Fremdrisiken auszurechnen.

Aber im Prinzip hast Du recht. Eine ordentliche Vollkaskoversicherung deckt die Schäden durch Vandalismus ab. "Mutti" hat aber allen Opfern versprochen, die Schäden zu bezahlen. Bleiben die immateriellen Schäden und die können im Einzelfall hoch sein. Warum diese Idioten Autos anzünden und nicht, wenn sie schon unbedingt Gewalt gegen den Staat ausüben wollen, wie es sich gehört den Reichstag, ähhh Bundestag als Ziel wählen, muss ich aber nicht verstehen. Das hat mit Politik wenig zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na du warst auf einer Demo wo Autonome waren, hättest halt auf ne friedliche Demo gehen müssen.
> Bist also vermutlich nach der Meinung bestimmter Leute hier selber schuld.



Also ist es nicht möglich, dass ein paar Autonome meine Demo infiltriert haben? 
Verdammt:


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nur die letzten Posts überflogen, aber hier relativiert doch niemand was. Hier wird doch nur auf falsches Vorgehen auf der "anderen" Seite hingewiesen. Ob das in Hamburg der Fall war... keine Ahnung. Aber meine Güte, dass die Polizei, oder vielmehr manche Polizisten, einfach gerne ohne triftigen Grund drauflosprügeln ist doch nichts neues mehr und hat wenig mit relativieren zu tun...



Doch, jede Art der "die haben aber auch" und "hätte man dies oder das nicht gemacht, dann wäre nichts passiert" usw. ist eine Art der Rechtfertigung und Relativierung. 

An vielen Stellen kann ich das auch akzeptieren, dass man sich vor jemanden stellt, der Sch... gebaut hat. 

Nicht aber hier. Diese Menschen sind mit dem Ziel angereist, Randale zu machen. Es war schlicht nicht die Polizei, die sie durch ihre Verhalten dazu genötigt hat. Das ist eine totale Verdrehung der Tatsachen. Auch wenn die Polizei in Hamburg oder auch in der Vergangenheit Fehler gemacht hat, unschöne Dinge passiert sind (<- Relativierung! ), dann ist das absolut kein Grund für dieses Verhalten. 

Ich verabscheue diese Menschen, diesen Gewalttourismus. 

Ich habe auch ein echtes Problem mit Menschen, die ernsthaft Anarchie als erstrebenswertes Lebensmodell sehen. Die sind in meinen Augen einfach nur grenzenlos naiv oder egoistisch und in ihre eigene Stärke verliebt. Jemand, der meint, es würde gerecht zugehen, wenn es keine Hierarchie mehr, und niemanden gibt, der die Gerechtigkeit einfordert, wenn nötig auch mit Nachdruck, der hat den Menschen einfach nicht verstanden. 

Wie ich schon schrieb, das Ziel des Humanismus, alle Menschen gleich, fair, gerecht und menschlich zu behandeln ist ein sehr ehernes Ziel, dem ich mich sofort anschließe. Deswegen finde ich den linken Gedanken auch grundsätzlich ok, auch wenn er von vielen völlig falsch interpretiert wird, und so zu einem Medium für Gleichmacherei, Missgunst, Neid, Egoismus und Faulheit herabgesetzt wird. Aber wie dem auch sei, den absolut berechtigten Belangen der linken Demonstranten, die sich mit teilweise absolut nachvollziehbaren Argumenten gegen die Globalisierung aussprechen (ohne aber allerdings eine sinnvolle Alternative bieten zu können, was ich ihnen wieder gerne vorhalten würde), diese legitimen Belange werden schlicht *konterkariert* durch diese Gewaltexzesse. 

Und warum dann ausgerechnet Menschen, denen die linke Idee nahe liegt, die sie leben und verteidigen wollen, sich VOR die Gewalttäter stellen, ihre Aktionen in irgendeiner Weise relativieren ("...aber die Polizei hat doch auch..." oder "...es waren doch auch sooo viele friedliche dabei") kann ich einfach überhaupt gar nicht verstehen. 

Ich meine, wenn jemand ernsthaft die Gräueltaten der Nazis damit relativiert, indem er sagt "aber die Türken haben doch auch massenhaft Albaner getötet", "die Juden haben uns doch alle ausgenommen" oder "es gab Millionen Deutsche, die gar nichts böses getan haben", dann wird das im Allgemeinen auch zurecht in keinster Weise akzeptiert. Genauer: Wenn ich das zu meiner Meinung machen würde, dann würdet ihr mich sofort in die rechtsextreme Ecke stellen. Und das vollkommen zurecht!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Doch, jede Art der "die haben aber auch" und "hätte man dies oder das nicht gemacht, dann wäre nichts passiert" usw. ist eine Art der Rechtfertigung und Relativierung.


Es sind getrennte Dinge. Ich möchte in einem friedlichen Staat leben. Was ich von  den Chaoten halte, habe ich oft genug thematisiert.

Unabängig von den Chaoten gibt es auch Polizisten und deren Verhalten. Das betrifft mich viel häufiger, denn Polizisten sehe ich täglich.
Und ich brauche keine Polizei, die sich nicht an bestehende Gesetze hält. Demonstrationen, gerade welche mit massiver Gewalt, sind 
natürlich Extremsituationen. Ich erwarte von Polizisten in Extremsituation besonnenheit. Im kleinen Massstab empfinde ich ich das
Verhalten mancher Polizisten wie eine  absolutistische Macht und absoluter Ohnmacht. Das ist einer Demokratie nicht würdig.

Und dann kommen hier Leute und sagen mir, man soll doch einfach nur machen, was der Herr Hauptamtmann sagt. So läuft das aber heute
nicht mehr, und wenn der Herr Hauptamtmann meint, mich nieder zu prügeln, weil ich auf einer Straße sitze, um gegen einen G20 Gipfel
zu demonstrieren, dann finde ich dieses Verhalten diskussionswürdig und hinterfragbar. Ich habe noch die Studentendemonstrationen in
der sechzigern erlebt, iuch wr auf der Startbahn-West und auch vielen Anti Atomkraftdemonstrationen, z.B. in Wackersdorf. Was man da
an blinder Polizeiwut erlebte, war kaum auszuhalten. Ich bleibe trotzdem friedlich, glücklich bin ich aber nicht


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind getrennte Dinge. Ich möchte in einem friedlichen Staat leben. Was ich von  den Chaoten halte, habe ich oft genug thematisiert.
> 
> Unabängig von den Chaoten gibt es auch Polizisten und deren Verhalten. Das betrifft mich viel häufiger, denn Polizisten sehe ich täglich.
> Und ich brauche keine Polizei, die sich nicht an bestehende Gesetze hält. Demonstrationen, gerade welche mit massiver Gewalt, sind
> ...



was meinst du den was hier los wäre, wenn es nicht ein einziges foto/video gäbe wo ein demonstrant ein stein wirft oder ähnliches, oder wenn nicht ein auto laden oder sonst irgendwas beschädigt worden wäre, sondern lediglich die brutalität der polizei schwarz auf weiß vorliegen würde, wäre das nicht viel effektiver gewesen um das aufzuzeigen? 

dann hätte man auf der linken seite, eine deutlich besserer verhandlungsposition und das gesamtbild sähe nicht so katastrophal aus wie es jetzt ist. ich für meinen teil kann die linke nicht wählen, allein schon aus dem grund, das es offensichtlich clientel gibt die den rechtsstaat und dessen gesetze mit füßen treten.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Kritik an der Polizei ist sicher an vielen Stellen angebracht und notwendig. Ich bezweifle auch keine Sekunde, dass das was Du, iU erlebt hast, für Dich prägend war und Deine Kritik berechtigt ist. 
Niemand wird bestreiten, dass links-liberales Gedankengut in den Polizeikreisen eher unterrepräsentiert und dagegen rechts-konservatives überrepräsentiert sein wird ... 

Aber diese Kritik bitte nicht in dem Zusammenhang mit den Randalen zum G20. Und wenn, dann bitte bei jedem Satz oder wenigstens Posting mit dem Disclaimer, dass diese Kritik eben in keinster Weise einen Teil der Schuld des Geschehenen in die Schuhe der Polizei schieben soll, sondern nur ganz allgemeine Kritik ist. 

Denn die Polizei kann schlicht absolut nichts dafür, dass sich Menschen zusammengerottet haben, mit dem alleinigen Ziel in Hamburg für Krawall zu sorgen. Wer Fehlverhalten der Polizei als Rechtfertigung für geplante Krawalle missbraucht, der macht sich m.E. schlicht die Ziele der Krawallbrüder zu Eigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Kritik an der Polizei ist sicher an vielen Stellen angebracht und notwendig. Ich bezweifle auch keine Sekunde, dass das was Du, iU erlebt hast, für Dich prägend war und Deine Kritik berechtigt ist.
> Niemand wird bestreiten, dass links-liberales Gedankengut in den Polizeikreisen eher unterrepräsentiert und dagegen rechts-konservatives überrepräsentiert sein wird ...
> 
> Aber diese Kritik bitte nicht in dem Zusammenhang mit den Randalen zum G20. Und wenn, dann bitte bei jedem Satz oder wenigstens Posting mit dem Disclaimer, dass diese Kritik eben in keinster Weise einen Teil der Schuld des Geschehenen in die Schuhe der Polizei schieben soll, sondern nur ganz allgemeine Kritik ist.
> ...



Es geht doch auch nicht darum was in der Schanze, vor allem dann Abends / Nachts los war. Das waren auch keine Demonstrationen mehr, das war offener Straßenkrieg von Gewalttätern mit der Polizei. Das dagegen vorgegangen werden muss und das Verhalten dieser plündernden und zerstörungswütigen Vandalen verurteilenswert ist hat hier niemand bestritten.

G20 bestand aber nunmal nicht nur aus diesen Ereignissen, darüber hinaus gab es auch Demonstrationen die im Grunde friedlich abliefen, wo aber seitens der Polizei unverhältnismäßig hart vorgegangen wurde, das ist nunmal auch nicht abstreitbar.
Davon hören tut man aber aus der Politik wieder mal nichts, da wird jetzt nur wahlkampfwirksam der extremste Teil der Ausschreitungen abgeackert und die Polizei für ihr sonstige Fehlverhalten noch mit Leckerli belohnt, wie der Kampfhund der das Kind im Kinderwagen gebissen hat...

Das die Randale und Zerstörungen verurteilenswert sind darüber herrscht hier schon seit unzähligen Seiten im Grunde konsenz, aber gerade von Kaaruzo und hazelol, das muss man leider sagen, werden hier sofort Nebelkerzen in Form von Beschuldigungen geworfen sobald die andere Seite der Medaille thematisiert wird und jeglicher Versuch einer Diskusion torpediert.

Das erinnert mich leider schon ein wenig an die jüngsten VT-Threads...


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Sorry, Nightslaver, aber offenbar reden wir über zwei verschiedene Threads. In diesem Zusammenhang bitte ich Dich, auch mal den Titel des Threads und das originale Posting anzuschauen.

Meine Aussage ist, dass sich die Kritiker des G20 und auch von Polizeigewalt selbst keinen Gefallen tun, wenn sie das in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit den Geschehnissen in Hamburg tun. Denn dann entsteht sofort der Beigeschmack der Assoziierung und Relativierung. Ob beabsichtigt oder nicht!

Wieso bindet ihr Euch diesen Eindruck denn überhaupt ans Bein?

Es klingt halt nach einer VT, wenn versucht wird, hier "dem System" die Schuld an den Randalen in die Schuhe zu schieben, und genau das Gefühl bekommt man, wenn man einige Beiträge hier liest. In so fern ist Dein Vergleich mit den VT Threads gar nicht so weit hergeholt, aber anders, als Du vielleicht meinst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt Gewalt?



Absolut. Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Wie gesagt, die Lösung ist so einfach. Friedlich sein, keine Gesetze brechen, Anweisungen folgen.

Sind diese einfache Methoden zuviel verlangt?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Werden in Zukunft auch Verkehrssünder erstmal zusammen geschlagen?



Wenn diese sich partout allen Anweisungen der Polizei widersetzen und dabei ausfallend werden, muss man als Verkehrssünder im Zweifel damit rechnen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist es Dir wirklich so egal, wie sich unsere Polizei ihren Mitbürgern gegenüber verhält?



Als Hamburger weiß ich, wer mit der Gewalt angefangen hat und wer darauf reagiert hat. Diese „Mitbürger“ sind selber schuld. Wer nicht friedlich sein kann, soll nicht über Polizeigewalt rumheulen. Ganz einfach.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mir ist das nicht egal. Und ich erwarte etwas anderes. Die Polizei hat Vorbildfunktion.



Absolut. Und Polizisten müssen sich genauso wenig beleidigen lassen und/oder mit Waffen bewerfen lassen. Da soll und muss die Polizei schon aus Eigenschutz robust gegen vorgehen. Gerne noch robuster. Vielleicht wäre das für manche eine Lehre.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest lesen, was ich schreibe. Aber wir sind uns einig, dass Gewalt in bestimmten Fällen legitimiert ist. Wann dieser Fall eintritt entscheidest nicht Du und auch nicht ich, sondern es werden hinterher Gerichte entscheiden. Ich sehe die Grundordnung aktuell nicht gefährdet.



In jedem Fall entscheidet es nicht der Mob auf der Straße und schon gar keine kriminellen Hausbesetzer. Aber denen gestehest du ja den „Widerstand“ zu. 

Und das ist falsch. Der Artikel auf den du dich da berufst (Art.20. GG) findet hier keine Anwendung, weil, wie du richtig erkannt hast, keine Gefährdung der Grundordnung vorliegt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Weltauf einen G20 Gipfel "verschachert" wird, finde ich das zumindest hinterfragenswert.



Wo wird die Welt denn bitte „verschachert“? Und hinterfragen darf man alles. Steine schmeißen, Barrikaden erreichten und Autos anzünden hingegen nicht.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nur die letzten Posts überflogen, aber hier relativiert doch niemand was.



Doch und zwar seit Seite 1.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hier wird doch nur auf falsches Vorgehen auf der "anderen" Seite hingewiesen.



Und der Hinweis wurde mit dem Gegenhinweis, dass die Gewalt von den Autonomen ausging, bereits geklärt. Also ist jeder weitere Versuch ein Fall von Relativierung.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber meine Güte, dass die Polizei, oder vielmehr manche Polizisten, einfach gerne ohne triftigen Grund drauflosprügeln ist doch nichts neues mehr und hat wenig mit relativieren zu tun...



Alleine dieser Satz strotzt doch nur so vor Relativierung. 

Was hingegen nichts neues ist, ist die Tatsache, dass (insbesondere in Hamburg) Linksautonome sich nicht benehmen können. Jedes Jahr am 1. Mai zu erkennen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Trotzdem, wenn man das Problem Polizeigewalt totschweigt ist auch niemandem geholfen.



Vor allem ist niemanden geholfen, wenn man die Gewalt von den Linksautonomen in einer Tour relativiert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und plötzlich wirft einer von hinten einen Stein, genau über dich hinweg auf die Polizei. Die rückt vor.
> Du versuchst den Abstand zu vergrößern.
> Weil du das versuchst, fokussieren die Polizisten die Bemühungen auf dich. Man drückt nach, greift ein, der erste Schlagstock trifft dich am Bein.
> Du versucht zu beschwichtigen, weil du ja nichts gemacht hast. Doch dann wird einer der Cops, die dich attackieren, von einer Flasche getroffen.
> ...



Komisch, auf was für Demos ihr euch so rumtreibt. Ich war bisher auf keiner Demo, wo das, was du geschildert hast, passiert.

Vielleicht sollte man sich dann mal überlegen, nicht auf solche Demos zu gehen, wo sowas passiert. Ansonsten, wie wäre es, denn entsprechende Steineschmeißer aus der Demo herauszuholen und der Polizei zu übergeben?

Das Jedermann-Anhalte- und Festnahmerecht ermöglicht dir das absolut. Also einfach andere friedliche Demoteilnehmer ansprechen, den Steineschmeißer festnehmen und der Polizei übergeben.

Funktioniert natürlich nicht, wenn man auf einer Demo ist, wo die Mehrheit a) Steine schmeißt oder b) mit diesen Leuten sympathisiert. Aber dann ist man halt selbst schuld. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na du warst auf einer Demo wo Autonome waren, hättest halt auf ne friedliche Demo gehen müssen.  Bist also vermutlich nach der Meinung bestimmter Leute hier selber schuld.



Ich wüsste nicht, was an dieser Feststellung lustig wäre. Genauso ist es doch. Wenn ich bewusst auf eine Demo gehe, wo sowas zu erwarten ist (und das war bei der „Welcome to Hell“ Demo absolut so), dann darf ich mich nicht wundern.



Threshold schrieb:


> Also ist es nicht möglich, dass ein paar Autonome meine Demo infiltriert haben?  Verdammt:



Natürlich, die überaus „friedliche“ „Welcome to Hell“ Demo wurde nur von ein „paar“ Autonomen infiltriert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich möchte in einem friedlichen Staat leben.



Ich auch. Und gerade hier in Hamburg ist der friedliche Staat oft genug durch Linksautonome in Gefahr. Und genau dagegen muss die Polizei vorgehen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich brauche keine Polizei, die sich nicht an bestehende Gesetze hält. Demonstrationen, gerade welche mit massiver Gewalt, sind natürlich Extremsituationen. Ich erwarte von Polizisten in Extremsituation besonnenheit.



Besonnenheit heißt aber nicht, sich beleidigen und bewerfen zu lassen. Auch die Polizei darf und muss sich (alleine schon zum Selbstschutz) wehren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im kleinen Massstab empfinde ich ich dasVerhalten mancher Polizisten wie eine  absolutistische Macht und absoluter Ohnmacht. Das ist einer Demokratie nicht würdig.



Eine Gesellschaft ohne Regeln funktioniert nicht. Und Regeln, die nicht kontrolliert und durchgesetzt werden, sind sinnlos. Ergo braucht es eine Polizei. Egal was du dabei empfindest.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und dann kommen hier Leute und sagen mir, man soll doch einfach nur machen, was der Herr Hauptamtmann sagt. So läuft das aber heute nicht mehr, und wenn der Herr Hauptamtmann meint, mich nieder zu prügeln, weil ich auf einer Straße sitze, um gegen einen G20 Gipfel zu demonstrieren, dann finde ich dieses Verhalten diskussionswürdig und hinterfragbar.



Gab es eine Anweisung die Straße zu räumen? Dann hat man das zu tun. Es steht natürlich jedem frei, sich dieser Anweisung zu widersetzen. Dann aber bitte nicht hinterher rumheulen, dass die Polizei dagegen vorgegangen ist.

Komischerweise haben friedliche Demos dieses Problem so gut wie nie. Es sind immer die Demos der Linksautonomen, die das Problem „Polizeigewalt“ haben.

Vielleicht sollte man dann einfach mal über die eigene Vorgehensweise nachdenken.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sorry, Nightslaver, aber offenbar reden wir über zwei verschiedene Threads. In diesem Zusammenhang bitte ich Dich, auch mal den Titel des Threads und das originale Posting anzuschauen.



Ich habe sowohl den Titel als auch die Posts gelesen und im Titel steht eindeutig "G20 *und* die Krawalle" und nicht die "Die Krawalle während G20" heißt für mich es soll auch um G20 insgesammt gehen und da ist unverhältnismäßige Gewalt der Polizei nunmal auch ein Thema.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Meine Aussage ist, dass sich die Kritiker des G20 und auch von Polizeigewalt selbst keinen Gefallen tun, wenn sie das in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit den Geschehnissen in Hamburg tun. Denn dann entsteht sofort der Beigeschmack der Assoziierung und Relativierung. Ob beabsichtigt oder nicht!



Ja und wie ich vor einigen Seiten schon in meinen Post schrieb, für manch einen hat es sofort den Beigeschmack das ich Häuserwände besprühen will nur weil ich in der U-Bahn eine Spraydose mit Farbe dabei habe. 
Sorry, aber sowas ist alles andere als rational und ich bin, so sehe ich mich zumindest, eigentlich ein zimlich rationaler Mensch. Das was hier im Thread über Seiten passiert hat aber nichts mehr mit Rationalität und einer sachlichen Betachtung zu tun das ist nur noch Stammtisch gewüte und gekeife, ohne wirkliches Interesse an einer Diskusion soll hier nur dem eine Feindbild gefröhnt werden, dem autonomen Vandalen.

Da frag ich dich, wozu brauchen wir dann noch ein Diskusionsforum wen das Feindbild schon feststeht und es darüber hinaus keine Nuancen mehr gibt über die man sprechen sollte / kann?
Dann kann die Moderation hier auch dicht machen weil es ja nichts mehr zu sagen gibt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso bindet ihr Euch diesen Eindruck denn überhaupt ans Bein?



Weil der Eindruck nunmal nicht richtig ist und hier noch jeder diskutieren darf, auch wen das im Moment nichts mit einer Diskusion zu tun hat.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Das Wort "und" ist eine Assoziation. 

Kurz, ich bin einfach völlig anderer Meinung als Du, Nightslaver. Wenn Du G20 kritisieren willst und das nicht als Relativierung der Kravalle sehen willst, dann mach besser einen eigenen Thread dafür auf. 

Um nochmal das Beispiel heranzuziehen: Wenn in einem Thread "Die Probleme der 30er Jahre und die Ermordung der Juden" am Ende eine hitzige Debatte über die Probleme geführt werden, wie es zur Machtergreifung der Nazis kommen konnte, dann werde ich das auch als Relativierung der Greueltaten sehen. Und es tut mir ehrlich leid, wenn Du das nicht sehen kannst.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Sorry, Nightslaver, aber offenbar reden wir über zwei verschiedene Threads. In diesem Zusammenhang bitte ich Dich, auch mal den Titel des Threads und das originale Posting anzuschauen.
> 
> Meine Aussage ist, dass sich die Kritiker des G20 und auch von Polizeigewalt selbst keinen Gefallen tun, wenn sie das in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit den Geschehnissen in Hamburg tun. Denn dann entsteht sofort der Beigeschmack der Assoziierung und Relativierung. Ob beabsichtigt oder nicht!
> 
> ...


Man kann also Polizeigewalt während des G20-Gipfels nicht kritisieren, ohne dass es eine Relativierung wäre? Ähm, ja, das ist halt ziemlich engstirnig. 
Hier hat doch niemand mit "ja aber der hat auch"-Argumenten angefangen (zumindest nicht auf den letzten Seiten), also traue ich dir schon zu das ganze etwas differenzierter zu beurteilen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da frag ich dich, wozu brauchen wir dann noch ein Diskusionsforum wen das Feindbild schon feststeht und es darüber hinaus keine Nuancen mehr gibt über die man sprechen sollte / kann?



Welche Nuancen? Die Gewalt ging von den Linksautonomen auf der „Welcome to Hell“ Demo aus. Die Polizei hat darauf reagiert, unter Umständen vielleicht auch über die Stränge geschlagen, das wird ja gerade untersucht.

Also was genau muss man da noch besprechen? Welcher Punkt ist bitte unklar. Was hier seit Seite 1 versucht wird zu etablieren, ist das Bild einer Polizei der man von vorne herein nicht trauen kann und die sowieso nur darauf wartet loszuschlagen.

Wo sind denn da bitte die „Nuancen“? Das ist doch eine Üble Pauschalisierung und Verallgemeinerung. Und es kommt doch nicht von ungefähr, dass es immer die Demonstrationen der Linksautonomen sind, die das Problem „Polizeigewalt“ haben. Aber das fällt hier unter den Tisch, denn die Polizei hat vielleicht überreagiert im Einzelfall.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Man kann also Polizeigewalt während des G20-Gipfels nicht kritisieren, ohne dass es eine Relativierung wäre? Ähm, ja, das ist halt ziemlich engstirnig.
> Hier hat doch niemand mit "ja aber der hat auch"-Argumenten angefangen (zumindest nicht auf den letzten Seiten), also traue ich dir schon zu das ganze etwas differenzierter zu beurteilen.



Die Relativierung fängt doch schon mit dem Begriff „Polizeigewalt“ an. Als wäre die ganze Gruppe gewalttätig, oder wie?

Wie lautet der Wortlaut in anderen Fällen doch immer:

Man kann doch nicht eine ganze Gruppe verurteilen, für die Taten einzelner? 

Also müsste man korrekt sagen, Gewalt einzelner Polizisten, ergo Einzelfälle. Vielleicht sollte man da mal mit dem Differenzieren anfagen.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man kann also Polizeigewalt während des G20-Gipfels nicht kritisieren, ohne dass es eine Relativierung wäre? Ähm, ja, das ist halt ziemlich engstirnig.


Was man kann oder nicht, ist nicht meine Entscheidung. 

Wenn man es aber tut, dann erzeugt man einen bestimmten Eindruck, und das ist nicht meine Schuld. Ich sage nur, welchen Eindruck das bei mir auslöst, und ich bin sicher, dass ich damit absolut nicht alleine stehe. 

Und - bitte - unterlasse solche Spitzen wie 'engstirnig'. Das kommt superschlecht bei mir an. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hier hat doch niemand mit "ja aber der hat auch"-Argumenten angefangen (zumindest nicht auf den letzten Seiten), also traue ich dir schon zu das ganze etwas differenzierter zu beurteilen.



Eigentlich wirkt jedes einzelne Posting in diesem Thread, in dem auf Fehler der Polizei und anderer hingewiesen wird, auf mich wie ein laut schreiendes "JA, ABER". Wenn das nicht so gemeint wäre, dann müsste man diese Dinge nicht in DIESEM Thread hier anbringen. Oder man müsste es gleich daneben schreiben - und selbst dann... hätte ich ein Problem damit. 

"Ich finde es ja echt Mist, dass Nordkorea die Atombombe baut. Aber ich muss echt schon kritisieren, wie der Staat von den anderen Völkern diskriminiert wird..."  - wie bitte?!


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Also ist es eine Relativierung des Nationalsozialmus wenn ich feststelle, dass Millionen von Deutschen nicht an den Verbrechen beteiligt waren? Das ist interessant. 
Das macht den Nationalsozialismus nicht besser oder schlechter, das ist nur eine etwas differenziertere Sicht im Gegensatz zu "alle Deutschen waren Nationalsozialisten", denn das stimmt schlicht nicht. 

Dann wäre es genauso eine Relativierung wenn ich sage dass nicht viele GIs im Vietnam nicht an Kriegsverbrechen beteiligt waren? Nein, tut mir leid, so eine undifferenzierte Sichtweise kann man ruhig engstirnig nennen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Ja, Leob12, genau das ist es. Es ist eine Relativierung.

In diesem Thread hat niemand die friedlichen Demonstranten kritisiert. Deswegen müssen die sich auch nicht angegriffen fühlen. Wenn sie aber die Randalierer entschuldigen, egal wie, dann machen sie sich mitschuldig. Punkt.

Und was die GIs angeht... lass uns nicht in diese Richtung argumentieren. Es dürfte sehr sehr wenige GIs geben, die ein reines Gewissen haben. Insbesondere, da kein GI in den Einsatz gezwungen worden ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also ist es eine Relativierung des Nationalsozialmus wenn ich feststelle, dass Millionen von Deutschen nicht an den Verbrechen beteiligt waren? Das ist interessant.
> Das macht den Nationalsozialismus nicht besser oder schlechter, das ist nur eine etwas differenziertere Sicht im Gegensatz zu "alle Deutschen waren Nationalsozialisten", denn das stimmt schlicht nicht.
> 
> Dann wäre es genauso eine Relativierung wenn ich sage dass nicht viele GIs im Vietnam nicht an Kriegsverbrechen beteiligt waren? Nein, tut mir leid, so eine undifferenzierte Sichtweise kann man ruhig engstirnig nennen.
> ...



Sieh mal an, dann kannst ud odch auf einmal differenzieren. Wer aber einfach von "Polizeigewalt" spricht, der differenziert nicht, sondern verurteilt einen ganzen Berufsstand.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Mir ging es rein darum, dass Polizeigewalt stattgefunden hat und darum, dass man das sehr wohl aufzeigen kann. 
Hier ging es mir nie darum, sämtliche Aktionen der Polizei irgendwie zu verurteilen, mir ging es rein darum dass man eben auch die stattgefundene Polizeigewalt als solche thematisieren kann, ohne dass gleich das Argument Relativierung kommt. Mir ging es hier nicht um die konkreten Ausmaße oder Rechtfertigung von irgendwas, das sollen bitteschön die zuständigen Behörden klären. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir ging es rein darum, dass Polizeigewalt stattgefunden hat und darum, dass man das sehr wohl aufzeigen kann.


Klar kann man das. 

Aber man sollte es besser nicht im Zusammenhang mit den Randalen in Hamburg machen. Es sei denn, man möchte der Polizei eine Mitschuld an diesen speziellen Randalen geben und dann sollte man auch offen zu dieser Meinung stehen und sich offen dem entsprechenden Echo stellen.

Wenn man Polizeigewalt kritisieren möchte, dann tut man sich selbst einen Gefallen, das in einem freien, kontextlosen Umfeld zu machen, oder halt in einem Kontext, bei dem es konkret zu Zwischenfällen gekommen ist, die klar ursächlich durch Polizeigewalt ausgelöst worden sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Es gab keine "Polizeigewalt." Es gab (wenn überhaupt) Verfehlungen einzelner Polizisten.

Ich dachte, du wolltest differenzieren?


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gab keine "Polizeigewalt." Es gab (wenn überhaupt) Verfehlungen einzelner Polizisten.
> 
> Ich dachte, du wolltest differenzieren?


Ach so, dann gab es auch keine Ausschreitungen der Demonstranten, sondern nur Verfehlungen einiger. 

Bei Polizeigewalt kann man auch bei Verfehlungen einzelner sprechen, denn genau darauf bezieht sich der Begriff. 
Tut mir leid für dich, Polizeigewalt ist nicht abhängig von Zahlen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach so, dann gab es auch keine Ausschreitungen der Demonstranten, sondern nur Verfehlungen einiger.



Genau darum geht es. es geht AUSSCHLIEßLICH um diejenigen, die gewaltbereit und zerstörerisch waren. Darum geht es doch in diesem Thread! Keiner hat etwas gegen friedliche Demonstranten!



Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei Polizeigewalt kann man auch bei Verfehlungen einzelner sprechen, denn genau darauf bezieht sich der Begriff.
> Tut mir leid für dich, Polizeigewalt ist nicht abhängig von Zahlen.


Wtf? Wir sind also soweit dass ALLE Polizisten gewalttätige Verbrecher sind? Ohne jegliche Differenzierung und ausschließlich mit Pauschalisierungen kannst du keine Arguemntation für dich entscheiden!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Nein, die ganze Demo Welcome to Hell, war eine reine Gewaltveranstaltung. 

Aber hier kann man schön sehen, wie Relativierung funktioniert. Dich interssiert nur die angebliche "Polizeigewalt". Die Gewalt von den Linksautonomen (von den sie ja letzendlich ausging), ist nicht weiter erwähnenswert.

Man sieht es wieder mal sehr deutlich. Deutschland ist auf dem linken Auge blind. So sind rechtsfreie Räume wie die Rote Flora entstanden und dagegen muss endlich mal mit aller Härte des Staates vorgegangen werden. Solange es aber offene und versteckte Sympathien für die Linksautonomen gibt und man einseitig die Polizei als Schuldigen sucht, wird das nichts.

Würdet ihr eigentlich auch genauso relativieren, wenn es Rechtsautonomen gewesen wären?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ....Denn die Polizei kann schlicht absolut nichts dafür, dass sich Menschen zusammengerottet haben, mit dem alleinigen Ziel in Hamburg für Krawall zu sorgen. ...


Nicht die heutige Polizei und nicht die heutige Gewalt. In der Summe sehe ich aber eine sich seit fünfzig Jahren aufschaukelnde Gewaltspirale. Die Verantwortung liegt natürlich im gegenseitigen Verhalten und es geht nicht darum, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und zu sagen_ "Der hat aber angefangen". _. Demonstranten dürfen auch deeskalieren, sie sollten es sogar. Ich dachte, das kommt aus meinen Beiträge heraus. Nein, ich rechtfertige und dulde keineswegs die Gewalt von Demonstranten.  Und wenn ich mit Artikel 20 Grundgesetz ankomme, dann nicht, weil ich das also Legitimation für die Gewalt sehe, sondern weil ich es als einzige juristische Legitimation sehe, wann wir als Nichtpolizisten, neben der Notwehr, überhaupt jemals gewalttätig gegeben über dem Staat werden können. Und die Voraussetzungen sind natürlich nicht erfüllt.

Bleibt für mich nur noch die Frage, ob der Notwehrbegriff gegen Polizisten anwendbar ist. Das muss ich mal in ein Juro-Forum einstellen. Ich denke nicht. Wenn fünf Polizisten auf jemanden am Boden liegend einprügeln darf man, so mein Rechtsgefühl, als Außenstehender die Polizisten nicht angreifen und Notwehr leisten. Und genau darum hat die Polizei ihre Gewalt sehr maßvoll und kontrolliert einzusetzen. Und wenn das nicht geschieht, sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn Demonstranten sich wehren. Zwillen z.B. gelten juristisch nicht als Schusswaffe. Sie sind zwar, mit Stahlkugeln bestückt, extrem gefährliche Waffen, aber der reine Besitz ist im Gegensatz zu langen Messern oder Schusswaffen nicht verboten und kein Grund, jemanden festzunehmen. Das diese Deppen, die so was nutzen die Spirale extrem anheizen, bemängel ich doch die ganze Zeit.

Und so schaukelt es sich auf, seit Jahrzehnten. Und das ist keine gute Entwicklung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ... Wer aber einfach von "Polizeigewalt" spricht, der differenziert nicht, sondern verurteilt einen ganzen Berufsstand.


Das ist Dein Problem? Wenn ich Polizeigewalt sage, dann meine ich konkret die Gewalt von Polizisten. Nur das und nichts anderes. Und das es nur sehr wenige Polizisten waren, die massiv übergriffig wurden, haben wir auch festgestellt. Gutheißen kann ich das trotzdem nicht. Und genau das machst Du hier die ganze Zeit. Nach dem Motto, wenn Demonstranten nicht verprügelt werden sollen, sollen sie doch gehen. Wenn friedlichen Bürgern Augenausgeschossen werden, sind sie selber Schuld. Und genau das ist Untergrabung des Demonstrationsrechtes, zeigen der Staatsgewalt und abdriften in einen Polizeistaat. Verstehst Du das nicht? Das Gewaltbereite Demonstranten absolut untragbar sind, hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es. es geht AUSSCHLIEßLICH um diejenigen, die gewaltbereit und zerstörerisch waren. Darum geht es doch in diesem Thread! Keiner hat etwas gegen friedliche Demonstranten!
> 
> 
> Wtf? Wir sind also soweit dass ALLE Polizisten gewalttätige Verbrecher sind? Ohne jegliche Differenzierung und ausschließlich mit Pauschalisierungen kannst du keine Arguemntation für dich entscheiden!



Ja, wenn ein Polizist übermässige Gewalt anwendet, kann man von Polizeigewalt sprechen. Polizeigewalt ist nicht erst dann Polizeigewalt, wenn es einem karuuzo genehm ist, sprich wenn irgendeine arbitäre Zahl erreicht wird.

@Vorposter
Ja, mir ging es jetzt um Polizeigewalt, das hast du ganz richtig festgestellt, dazu herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Dass es mir generell nur darum geht, entspringt deiner Fantasie. 
Wenn Polizisten mit übermäßiger Härte vorgehen ist es mir egal wer das Opfer ist, das verurteile ich.


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2017)

Kann es sein, das ihr hier ganz gehörig aneinander vorbei diskutiert?
Man kann festhalten, das sowohl Linksextremismus als auch Rechtsextremismus als auch Polizeigewalt ******* sind. Keine Ahnung was es da von beiden Seiten zu relativieren oder rechtfertigen gibt.

Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, was Linksextremismus mit "Den Linken" zu tun hat. Die AfD ist ja auch nicht Rechtsextrem, genauso wenig ist jeder Muslim ein Islamist...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau darum hat die Polizei ihre Gewalt sehr maßvoll und kontrolliert einzusetzen. Und wenn das nicht geschieht, sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn Demonstranten sich wehren.



„Die Politik hat Neuankömmlinge nur sehr maßvoll und kontrolliert ins Land zu lassen. Und wenn das nicht geschieht, sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn sich Bürger dagegen wehren.“



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zwillen z.B. gelten juristisch nicht als Schusswaffe. Sie sind zwar, mit Stahlkugeln bestückt, extrem gefährliche Waffen, aber der reine Besitz ist im Gegensatz zu langen Messern oder Schusswaffen nicht verboten und kein Grund, jemanden festzunehmen. Das diese Deppen, die so was nutzen die Spirale extrem anheizen, bemängel ich doch die ganze Zeit.



Wenn man sowas nutzt, „heizt“ man nichts an, das ist nicht weniger, als ein Mordversuch. Diese Stahlkugeln können die Schutzkleidung der Polizei durchschlagen. 

Diese linksautonomen Subjekte können froh sein, in Deutschland zu wohnen. In anderen Ländern hätte die Polizei (und aus meiner Sicht völlig zu Recht und nachvollziehbar) auf Mordversuche mit Schusswaffengebrauch reagiert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und so schaukelt es sich auf, seit Jahrzehnten. Und das ist keine gute Entwicklung.



Ichstelle noch mal die Frage. Ist es zuviel verlangt, auf Demonstrationen friedlich und ohne Waffe zu sein? 

Kann man das von Linksautonomen nicht verlangen? Sind die damit überfordert?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Offtopic


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „Die Politik hat Neuankömmlinge nur sehr maßvoll und kontrolliert ins Land zu lassen. ?


Was haben Kriegsflüchtlinge jetzt schon wieder mit Hamburg zu tun 
Es nervt auf Dauer.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ein Polizist übermässige Gewalt anwendet, kann man von Polizeigewalt sprechen. Polizeigewalt ist nicht erst dann Polizeigewalt, wenn es einem karuuzo genehm ist.



Gewalt mit Gewalt zu beantworten, ist aber nicht „übermäßig“ sondern elementare Aufgabe des Staates. 

Und auch hier wird mal wieder (typischer Fall von Relativierung) Ursache mit Wirkung verwechselt. Die Polizei hat nicht agiert, sondern reagiert. Die korrekte Frage wäre also, wer hat mit der Gewalt angefangen?

Jene „Demonstranten“ die mit Vermummung und Waffen zu einer Demo kamen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was haben Kriegsflüchtlinge jetzt schon wieder mit Hamburg zu tun
> Es nervt auf Dauer.....



Ich habe einfach nur deine Logik bei einem anderen Beispiel angewandt. Komisch, dass dir das nicht passt. Ist doch genau deine Denkweise.

Alleine deine Formulierung „darf man sich nicht wunder, wenn sich Demonstranten wehren“ ist pure Relativierung.

Nichts, aber auch gar nichts rechtfertigt das, was die Linksautonomen in Hamburg gemacht haben.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht die heutige Polizei und nicht die heutige Gewalt. In der Summe sehe ich aber eine sich seit fünfzig Jahren aufschaukelnde Gewaltspirale. Die Verantwortung liegt natürlich im gegenseitigen Verhalten und es geht nicht darum, mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und zu sagen_ "Der hat aber angefangen". _. Demonstranten dürfen auch deeskalieren, sie sollten es sogar. Ich dachte, das kommt aus meinen Beiträge heraus. Nein, ich rechtfertige und dulde keineswegs die Gewalt von Demonstranten.  Und wenn ich mit Artikel 20 Grundgesetz ankomme, dann nicht, weil ich das also Legitimation für die Gewalt sehe, sondern weil ich es als einzige juristische Legitimation sehe, wann wir als Nichtpolizisten, neben der Notwehr, überhaupt jemals gewalttätig gegeben über dem Staat werden können. Und die Voraussetzungen sind natürlich nicht erfüllt.
> 
> Bleibt für mich nur noch die Frage, ob der Notwehrbegriff gegen Polizisten anwendbar ist. Das muss ich mal in ein Juro-Forum einstellen. Ich denke nicht. Wenn fünf Polizisten auf jemanden am Boden liegend einprügeln darf man, so mein Rechtsgefühl, als Außenstehender die Polizisten nicht angreifen und Notwehr leisten. Und genau darum hat die Polizei ihre Gewalt sehr maßvoll und kontrolliert einzusetzen. Und wenn das nicht geschieht, sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn Demonstranten sich wehren. Zwillen z.B. gelten juristisch nicht als Schusswaffe. Sie sind zwar, mit Stahlkugeln bestückt, extrem gefährliche Waffen, aber der reine Besitz ist im Gegensatz zu langen Messern oder Schusswaffen nicht verboten und kein Grund, jemanden festzunehmen. Das diese Deppen, die so was nutzen die Spirale extrem anheizen, bemängel ich doch die ganze Zeit.
> 
> Und so schaukelt es sich auf, seit Jahrzehnten. Und das ist keine gute Entwicklung.



Alles was Du sagst ist für sich genommen ok. Die Spirale dreht sich schon lange, nicht erst seit Benno Ohnesorg. Arschlöcher gab und gibt es immer auf allen Seiten!

Fehden haben alle einen Auslöser, an den sich irgendwann keiner mehr erinnert. Was aber eindeutig klar ist, das ewige gegeneinander Aufrechnen, das immer wieder anfeuern von Gewalt und Gegengewalt, hat noch NIE zu einer Lösung gefunden. Die Geschichte ist voll von Beispielen dazu. Und letztlich ist das ja auch genau deine Message. 

Ich möchte aber NOCHMAL betonen, dass ich genau diese Diskussion in DIESEM Thread unangemessen finde. Weil man damit Schuld verteilt, auf beide Schultern. Was ich hier einfach nicht für angemessen sehe. Die Gewalt wurde im Vorfeld von einer Seite angekündigt, organisiert und am Ende auch durchgeführt. Da gibt es für mich keine Diskussion, wen ich dafür verurteilen muss. Und, nein, es sind natürlich nicht die friedlichen Demonstranten.



blautemple schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, was Linksextremismus mit "Den Linken" zu tun hat. Die AfD ist ja auch nicht Rechtsextrem, genauso wenig ist jeder Muslim ein Islamist...



Nichts haben die "Linken" mit den Gewalttätern (ich nehme an, die meinst Du mit Linksextremisten) zu tun. 

Aber wenn die "Linken" (oder andere) den Gewalttätern argumentativ beispringen, ihre Taten relativieren, erklären, rechtfertigen, DANN haben sie etwas mit ihnen zu tun.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gewalt mit Gewalt zu beantworten, ist aber nicht „übermäßig“ sondern elementare Aufgabe des Staates.
> 
> Und auch hier wird mal wieder (typischer Fall von Relativierung) Ursache mit Wirkung verwechselt. Die Polizei hat nicht agiert, sondern reagiert. Die korrekte Frage wäre also, wer hat mit der Gewalt angefangen?
> 
> ...


Das Konzept der Verhältnismäßigkeit ist dir unbekannt? Ok, erklärt einiges.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber NOCHMAL betonen, dass ich genau diese Diskussion in DIESEM Thread unangemessen finde. Weil man damit Schuld verteilt, auf beide Schultern. Was ich hier einfach nicht für angemessen sehe. *Die Gewalt wurde im Vorfeld von einer Seite angekündigt, organisiert und am Ende auch durchgeführt.* Da gibt es für mich keine Diskussion, wen ich dafür verurteilen muss. Und, nein, es sind natürlich nicht die friedlichen Demonstranten.



Mit diesem Absatz ist alles gesagt. Vorallem der von mir fett hervorgehobene Satz ist das entscheidende. Nicht die Polizei ist mit dem festen Vorsatz der Gewalt nach Hamburg gekommen. Das waren ausschließlich die Linksautonomen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Konzept der Verhältnismäßigkeit ist dir unbekannt? Ok, erklärt einiges.



Ja, Polizisten müssen sich nicht mit Steinen oder Mollis bewerfen lasse, geschweigen denn mit Stahlkugeln aus Zwillen. Sowas müsste eigentlich als Mordversuch gewertet werden und von der Polizei mit entsprechende Maßnahmen beantwortet werden.

In den USA wüsste die Polizei entsprechend zu reagieren, wenn Gewalttäter versuchen sie zu ermorden.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Die würden sicher in die Menge schießen, trifft man halt unschuldige Personen, egal. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die würden sicher in die Menge schießen, trifft man halt unschuldige Personen, egal.



Nein, dann lieber Polizisten im Zweifel sterben lassen, egal.


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In den USA wüsste die Polizei entsprechend zu reagieren, wenn Gewalttäter versuchen sie zu ermorden.



Ja, die hat sich in den letzten Jahren wahrlich mit Ruhm bekleckert was das Thema angeht


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die würden sicher in die Menge schießen, trifft man halt unschuldige Personen, egal.



 Wenns nichts mehr gibt zum Argumentieren, dann einfach was an den Haaren herbei ziehen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja, die hat sich in den letzten Jahren wahrlich mit Ruhm bekleckert was das Thema angeht



Immerhin lassen die sich nicht ohne Gegenwehr verletzen vom Mob. Warum soll unsere Polizei das also?


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja, die hat sich in den letzten Jahren wahrlich mit Ruhm bekleckert was das Thema angeht



Es wurde schon hinreichend in diversen amerikanischen Untersuchungen bewiesen, dass die "Polizeigewalt" in den USA medial extrem aufgebauscht wurde und die Realität eine ganz andere ist. Aber das ist off topic, dafür gibt es einen anderen Thread!


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2017)

Ja, die schießen lieber vorsorglich erstmal, bevor überhaupt klar ist was los ist...


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, dann lieber Polizisten im Zweifel sterben lassen, egal.


Wenn ein Polizist für jeden Demonstraten, der ihn umbringen will, einen unschuldigen Demonstranten tötet, ob gewollt oder nicht, dann wird er sich dafür vor Gericht verantworten müssen, und zwar wegen mehrfachen Mordes. 
Genauso könntest du ein paar Kriegsverbrechen der Amis entschuldigen. Ein Bewohner eines Dorfes hat auf mich geschossen, also sterben alle durch Napalm. So funktioniert es eben nicht. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

Oh man, jetzt wird es lächerlich... Bitte mal beim Thema bleiben und wenn möglich noch wenigstens versuchen, ein Argument zu finden...

Grüße



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Polizist für jeden Demonstraten, der ihn umbringen will, einen unschuldigen Demonstranten tötet, ob gewollt oder nicht, dann wird er sich dafür vor Gericht verantworten müssen, und zwar wegen mehrfachen Mordes.
> Genauso könntest du ein paar Kriegsverbrechen der Amis entschuldigen. Ein Bewohner eines Dorfes hat auf mich geschossen, also sterben alle durch Napalm. So funktioniert es eben nicht.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Du nimmst jetzt also ein an den haaren herbeigezogenes "Argument" eines andereren Vorposters um deine Kette weiter zu führen? Immerhin war der Post, "Sie würden in die Menge schießen und unschuldige töten" völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja, die schießen lieber vorsorglich erstmal, bevor überhaupt klar ist was los ist...



Und unsere Polizei soll sich offensichtlich gegen Mordversuche gar nicht wehren, oder wie soll man das verstehen?



Adam_West schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt wird es lächerlich... Bitte mal beim Thema bleiben und wenn möglich noch wenigstens versuchen, ein Argument zu finden...
> 
> Grüße



Na die Sache ist doch klar. Unsere Polizei ist sowieso schuld an der Gewalt und wehren darf und soll sie sich auch nicht. So in etwas liest sich das zumindest.


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2017)

Nein, die Polizei soll schießen, WENN die Situation es erfordert


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nein, die Polizei soll schießen, WENN die Situation es erfordert



Und Mordversuche zählen nicht dazu?


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nein, die Polizei soll schießen, WENN die Situation es erfordert



Wenn ich mit einem Molotov Cocktail beworfen werde, dann ist dies ein Versuch mich bei lebendigem Leibe zu verbrennen. Reicht diese Situation? Nein? Schon komisch...


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Bleibt auf dem Teppich. In Deutschland wurde schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr mit scharfer Munition auf Demonstranten geschossen. Im Moment fällt mir außer Benno Ohnesorg kein einziger Fall ein. Also lasst bitte die Amis stecken, ok?

Dass die Polizei sich gegen Angriffe auf das Leib und Leben der Beamten (und ja, genau das ist es) wehren dürfen, sollte außer Frage stehen. Und in D passiert das in der Regel mit nicht-tödlicher Gewalt, also Wasserwerfer, Schlagstöcken und Tränengas.


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass die Polizei sich gegen Angriffe auf das Leib und Leben der Beamten (und ja, genau das ist es) wehren dürfen, sollte außer Frage stehen. Und in D passiert das in der Regel mit nicht-tödlicher Gewalt, also Wasserwerfer, Schlagstöcken und Tränengas.



Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus, mit Schusswaffen muss man da definitiv nicht anrücken...


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus, mit Schusswaffen muss man da definitiv nicht anrücken...



Polizeibeamte haben, so weit ich weiß, immer eine Waffe dabei. Was auch ok ist, so lange sie sie nicht einsetzen, es sei denn, um sich unmittelbar zu verteidigen.


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus, mit Schusswaffen muss man da definitiv nicht anrücken...



Wurde bereits auch mehrfach in dem Thread erwähnt. Gummigeschosse helfen! Das Töten ist natürlich etwas anderes...


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt wird es lächerlich... Bitte mal beim Thema bleiben und wenn möglich noch wenigstens versuchen, ein Argument zu finden...
> 
> Grüße


Nein wird es nicht. 
Halt dich bitte raus wenn du keine Argumente hast. Mehr als "lächerlich" hast du nämlich nicht zu bieten. 
Wenn ich vorsorglich schießen darf, dann ist mein Beispiel genauso zutreffend. Aus einer Gruppe von 20 Personen hat eine Person auf mich geschossen, also schieße ich zurück und töte 5, der Täter war dabei, bleiben 4 weitere Todesopfer. Dafür werde ich mich zurecht vor Gericht verantworten müssen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Polizeibeamte haben, so weit ich weiß, immer eine Waffe dabei.



Ja gut, dass die Waffe für Notfälle dabei ist ist klar. Wobei in Deutschland die wenigsten Polizisten schon mal einen Schuss auf einen echten Menschen abgefeuert haben und ich glaube da sind die auch ganz froh drüber.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Juli 2017)

Seht ihr nicht, was hier passiert? Wir kommen von den Randalierern in Hamburg auf einmal zur Polizeigewalt in USA mit Schusswaffen?! Ist das Euer Ernst? Wollt ihr hier die unerträgliche Relativierung wirklich noch bestreiten?

Ich finde das ungeheuer. Langsam wird's mir zu viel und dieser Apologismus der brutalen Gewalttäter geht mir zunehmenend auf den Zeiger. Für mich macht sich hier jeder einzelne, der von den Geschehnissen ablenkt und auf andere zeigt, massiv mitschuldig, um das mal ganz klar auszusprechen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Darauf wollte ich ja hinaus, mit Schusswaffen muss man da definitiv nicht anrücken...



Ich bin der Meinung, dass kein Polizist einen Mordversuch auf sich hinnehmen muss. Und das er ihn auch unter Anwendung tödlicher Gewalt abwehren darf.

Damit wir aber mal wieder zurück zum Thema kommen.

Art 8 GG - Einzelnorm



			
				Grundgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Deutschen haben das Recht, sich ohne Anmeldung oder Erlaubnis *friedlich* und *ohne Waffen* zu versammeln.



Das sagt unser Grundgesetz (das Regelwerk, dass das Zusammenleben in dieser Gesellschaft maßgeblich regelt) zum Thema Versammlungen (zu denen auch Demonstrationen gehören).

Jetzt eine Frage, die jeder für sich ehrlich beantworten muss.

Ist es zuviel verlangt, sich an den Wortlaut (das wichtigste habe ich fett hervorgehoben) zu halten?

Ich finde nicht. Ich finde, es ist von jedem Bürger zu verlangen, sich an diesen Wortlaut zu halten. Und ich bin der Meinung, wer das nicht kann (und die Linksautonomen haben sich nicht an diesen Wortlaut gehalten, wie so oft), der hat kein Recht sich zu beschweren, wenn die Polizei gegen gewalttätige Demonstrationen vorgeht.


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

beamte wollen keine schusswaffe abfeuern, der papierkram der danach folgt versucht man sich zu sparen wo es eben geht. das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht.
> Halt dich bitte raus wenn du keine Argumente hast. Mehr als "lächerlich" hast du nämlich nicht zu bieten.
> Wenn ich vorsorglich schießen darf, dann ist mein Beispiel genauso zutreffend. Aus einer Gruppe von 20 Personen hat eine Person auf mich geschossen, also schieße ich zurück und töte 5, der Täter war dabei, bleiben 4 weitere Todesopfer. Dafür werde ich mich zurecht vor Gericht verantworten müssen.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



*Vorsorglich schießen*_ Das habe ich nie erwähnt und ich kann nicht erkennen, dass jemand gefordert hat, Demonstranten VOR Ihren Taten zu erschießen.

Dazu kommt noch dass du hier Szenarien erfindest um deine "Argumentation" zu unterstützen. Wo sind wir hier eigentlich?! Ich erfinde ein extremes Bsp. um zu untermauern was ich doof finde...

Also wirklich, es ist lächerlich was du hier bietest... zu suggerieren man würde einfach in die Menge schießen um zufällig einen Täter zu erwischen. Wtf?!

Ich folge da Grestorn: Bitte btt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bleibt auf dem Teppich. In Deutschland wurde schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr mit scharfer Munition auf Demonstranten geschossen....


Doch, in Hamburg wurde es von einem Zivilbeamten. Die Situation ist mir aber unklar. Es zeigt nur, dass es eine Menge Provokateure innerhalb der Demonstration gibt. Werden sie "enttarnt", machen sie sich nicht beliebt. Warum er schießen musste, allerdings nur als Warnschuss in die Luft, weiß ich nicht.

Wurde bisher jemals ein Polizist durch "Demonstranten" getötet? Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, trotzdem halte ich persönlich einen Molotow Cocktail für ausreichend, um Schusswaffen einzusetzen. Wer konkret Gewalt anwendet, darf auch mit voller Härte die Reaktion spüren. Ich habe viel mehr Probleme mit den weichen Waffen, die flächendeckend und ohne Differenzierung eingesetzt werden



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na die Sache ist doch klar. Unsere Polizei ist sowieso schuld an der Gewalt und wehren darf und soll sie sich auch nicht. So in etwas liest sich das zumindest.


Du wirst unsachlich und polemisch...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Ich habe einfach nur deine Logik bei einem anderen Beispiel angewandt. Komisch, dass dir das nicht passt. Ist doch genau deine Denkweise....


Ach so war das gemeint, entschuldige, wenn ich von Dir wieder ein zynischen Wort gegen Kriegsflüchtlinge lese, lese ich normalerweise nicht weiter. Und ja, wenn die rechten Idioten meinen, wegen Kriegsflüchtlingen im Land Grundgesetz Artikel 20 anwenden zu müssen, sollen sie es machen. Auch in diesem Fall werden Gerichte hinterher den Fall auseinander nehmen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Nichts, aber auch gar nichts rechtfertigt das, was die Linksautonomen in Hamburg gemacht haben.


Jetzt machst Du es Dir aber ein wenig zu einfach. Männer sind nun mal gewalttätig und dieses evolutionäre Potential kann man ganz leicht wecken. Darum spricht man von Eskalieren und Deeskalieren. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> *Vorsorglich schießen*_ Das habe ich nie erwähnt und ich kann nicht erkennen, dass jemand gefordert hat, Demonstranten VOR Ihren Taten zu erschießen.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch dass du hier Szenarien erfindest um deine "Argumentation" zu unterstützen. Wo sind wir hier eigentlich?! Ich erfinde ein extremes Bsp. um zu untermauern was ich doof finde...
> 
> ...


Kannst du lesen? Ich habe geschrieben aus einer Gruppe, bestehend aus 20 Personen, hat jemand auf mich geschossen... 
Das rechtfertigt nicht den Tod von unschuldigen Personen, auch wenn das Leben des Polizisten in Gefahr war. Wenn er nur den Schützen trifft, Hut ab, wenn er mehr trifft, dann wird er dafür bestraft. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn er nur den Schützen trifft, Hut ab, wenn er mehr trifft, dann wird er dafür bestraft.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Da unsere Polizei so geübt im Schusswaffengebrauch ist fallen wohl erst die restlichen 19


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

was sollen diese sinnfreien spekulationen hier? in de wird es auf absehbare zeit, nicht passieren, das schusswaffen bei demonstrationen zum einsatz kommen, es wird nicht vorkommen das in einer menschen menge gefeuert wird. das passiert nicht bei soldaten und das passiert schon garnicht bei polizisten. nichtmal spezialkommandos würden soetwas tun, zumindest nicht bei einer demonstration in einem nicht kriegsgebiet.


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Kannst du lesen? Ich habe geschrieben aus einer Gruppe, bestehend aus 20 Personen, hat jemand auf mich geschossen...
> Das rechtfertigt nicht den Tod von unschuldigen Personen, auch wenn das Leben des Polizisten in Gefahr war. Wenn er nur den Schützen trifft, Hut ab, wenn er mehr trifft, dann wird er dafür bestraft.



Keiner von uns hat diese Situation und dieses Vorgehen in den Raum gestellt und so ein Vorgehen gefordert! Du hast dir dieses Szenario ausgedacht und hier als Argument erwähnt. Du argumentierst gerade gegen dich selbst. Niemand hat gefordert in ein Gruppe von Menschen zu schießen um zufällig den Täter zu treffen, diese ganze Situtation entpsringt deiner Phantasie.

Das Einzige was auch nur ansatzweise in diese Nähe kommt und von uns erwähnt wurde war der Einsatz von Schusswaffen, wenn versucht wird, ein Polizist zu töten, niemand hat suggeriert in eine Menge zu schießen in der man Täter vermutet, das entsprang ganz allein deiner "Argumentation"!



hazelol schrieb:


> was sollen diese sinnfreien spekulationen hier? in de wird es auf absehbare zeit, nicht passieren, das schusswaffen bei demonstrationen zum einsatz kommen, es wird nicht vorkommen das in einer menschen menge gefeuert wird. das passiert nicht bei soldaten und das passiert schon garnicht bei polizisten. nichtmal spezialkommandos würden soetwas tun, zumindest nicht bei einer demonstration in einem nicht kriegsgebiet.



Eben. Das man in die Mengen schießen würde entsprang ausschließlich Leobs Phantasie, keiner hat sowas verlangt!


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Keiner von uns hat diese Situation und dieses Vorgehen in den Raum gestellt und so ein Vorgehen gefordert! Du hast dir dieses Szenario ausgedacht und hier als Argument erwähnt. Du argumentierst gerade gegen dich selbst. Niemand hat gefordert in ein Gruppe von Menschen zu schießen um zufällig den Täter zu treffen, diese ganze Situtation entpsringt deiner Phantasie.
> 
> Das Einzige was auch nur ansatzweise in diese Nähe kommt und von uns erwähnt wurde war der Einsatz von Schusswaffen, wenn versucht wird, ein Polizist zu töten, niemand hat suggeriert in eine Menge zu schießen in der man Täter vermutet, das entsprang ganz allein deiner "Argumentation"!
> 
> ...


Und wenn aus einer Menge aif Polizisten geschossen wird, dann wird ja versucht den Polizisten zu töten. Oder nicht? 
Und amerikanische Polizisten würden sich da wehren, (laut karuuzo), und das impliziert auch Schusswaffengebrauch. Oder gehen sie dann mit Schlagstöcke auf den Schützen los? 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wenn aus einer Menge aif Polizisten geschossen wird, dann wird ja versucht den Polizisten zu töten. Oder nicht?
> Und amerikanische Polizisten würden sich da wehren, (laut karuuzo), und das impliziert auch Schusswaffengebrauch. Oder gehen sie dann mit Schlagstöcke auf den Schützen los?



Und wer hat gesagt, die sollen in eine Gruppe schießen? Bisher nur du.

Außerdem entfernen wir uns schon wieder vom Thema.

Wie wäre es, wenn wir meinen Beitrag als Wiedereinstieg nehmen.

Ich hätte gerne eine Stellungnahme zu meiner Frage.


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

die polizei hatte keine schusswaffen am start, der großteil zumindest nicht. lediglich die spezialkommandos und vereinzelte polizisten hatten schusswaffen dabei, der großteil hat sich mit pfefferspray und schlagstock ausgestattet, insofern sinnlose diskussion, spekualtion etc pp.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> die polizei hatte keine schusswaffen am start, der großteil zumindest nicht. lediglich die spezialkommandos und vereinzelte polizisten hatten schusswaffen dabei, der großteil hat sich mit pfefferspray und schlagstock ausgestattet, insofern sinnlose diskussion, spekualtion etc pp.



Deswegen bin ich ja für Gummigeschosse.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja für Gummigeschosse.



Aber net auf Kopf schiessen  

In Türkei ist doch so junge daran gestorben weil er Brot kaufen war..v

Oder war das mit Tränengas Geschoss was ihm erwischt hat von der Polizei


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Du sollst einen auch nicht direkt vor dir ins Gesicht schießen.
Aber wenn du einen Randalierer oder so hast, ist es einfacher, den aus 5 Meter in den Bauch zu schießen als zu versuchen ihn mit einem Schlagstock zu attackieren.
Denn bis du da bist, ist der schon wieder in der Menge untergetaucht und wird von den anderen gedeckt.
Knallst du ihn aber ab, dass er keuchend am Boden liegt, kannst du ihn locker einsacken.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn der aber so weit entfernt ist, liegt aber wohl kaum ein direkter Angriff vor.
Damit fällt dann aber der Rechtfertigungsgrund der Notwehr weg und damit wäre der Gebrauch einer Schusswaffe rechtswidrig. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber es fügt sich in das Bild eines Landes, dass auf dem linken Auge blind ist.



Was absoluter Quatsch ist. Wenn ist man auf dem Rechten Auge Blind, siehe NSU. 

#ZDFcheck17: Wird Linksextremismus verharmlost? - ZDFmediathek


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

gummigeschosse können schwerste verletzungen hervorrufen. angfangen bei blutergüssen bis hin zu erblindung. sind für mich keine lösung dann doch lieber der wasserwerfer.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Der Staat ist -- je nach Lage -- komplett Blind.
Sieht man gut an VW, wo immer noch kein Manager im Knast hockt. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



hazelol schrieb:


> gummigeschosse können schwerste verletzungen hervorrufen. angfangen bei blutergüssen bis hin zu erblindung. sind für mich keine lösung dann doch lieber der wasserwerfer.



Gibt auch Pfeffersäcke oder so.
Das kann man ja mal testen.


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was absoluter Quatsch ist. Wenn ist man auf dem Rechten Auge Blind, siehe NSU.
> 
> #ZDFcheck17: Wird Linksextremismus verharmlost? - ZDFmediathek



man ist garantiert nicht auf dem rechten auge blind. maximal ist man nicht ganz so aufmerksam wie man sollte, das trifft aber sowohl auf links als auch rechts zu.


----------



## Rolk (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja für Gummigeschosse.



Am besten mit einer Art Hohlladung aus Farbe. Dann kann man zur Not auch noch später einsammeln.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Am besten mit einer Art Hohlladung aus Farbe. Dann kann man zur Not auch noch später einsammeln.



Oder Paintball Waffen. Die Farbe kriegst du nicht runter. Die Typen sind markiert und können nicht mehr entkommen.
Wobei ich ja Schnellkleber geiler fände.


----------



## Adam_West (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn der aber so weit entfernt ist, liegt aber wohl kaum ein direkter Angriff vor.


Wenn er soweit weg ist? Ernsthaft? Ist DAS jetzt das nächste Argument: Er ist zu weit weg und deswegen ist das kein direkter Angriff? Wirklich? Ich mein ganz im ernst: wirklich? Langsam wird es echt *übel* lächerlich, was hier jetzt schon für "Argumente" kommen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was absoluter Quatsch ist. Wenn ist man auf dem Rechten Auge Blind, siehe NSU.



Völlig realitätsfern. Schau doch mal täglich in alle Medien wie permanent gegen rechts (im übrigen ist alles rechts, was gegen den Strom schwimmt) geschossen wird.

und bzgl. NSU 
Natürlich....


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Dann schau mal ins StGB, bzw. ins Waffengesetz. 



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 32 Notwehr*
> 
> (1) Wer eine Tat begeht, die durch Notwehr geboten ist, handelt nicht rechtswidrig.
> (2) Notwehr ist die Verteidigung, die erforderlich ist, um einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden.





			
				https://www.iurastudent.de/definition/gegenw%C3%A4rtigkeit-eines-angriffs schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenwärtig ist der Angriff, wenn er unmittelbar bevorsteht, begonnen hat oder noch fortdauert


=> Wenn der Angriff vollendet ist oder abgebrochen wird, liegt also keine Gegenwärtigkeit mehr vor. 




hazelol schrieb:


> man ist garantiert nicht auf dem rechten auge blind. maximal ist man nicht ganz so aufmerksam wie man sollte, das trifft aber sowohl auf links als auch rechts zu.



Man kann auch sagen, man hat absichtlich weggesehen. Der Verfassungsschutz und MAD war ja mittendrin statt nur dabei.


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

warum nicht gleich eine staffel reaper drohnen mit infraschall bewaffnung bestücken, und über demonstrationen kreisen lassen, kommt zu ausschreitungen, wird die menge mit schallwellen beschossen, was dann zu zu durchfall und erbrechen führt. leider sind die folgen nicht bestätigt, wäre aber mal interessant in so einem feldversuch, wenn sich so ein randalierender mob einscheißt und gegenseitig vollkotzt, egal ob links oder rechts, wär sicher der hit auf youtube.


edit: bin ich auch rechts (im sinne von nazi) wenn ich sage, das ich nicht will das in deutschland wirtschaftsflüchlinge aufgenommen werden, die lediglich kommen um unserer system auszunutzen und keinerlei nutzen für die gesellschaft bringen, ich will einfach keine familienclans hier in deutschland haben, die ihren müll grade da abladen wo platz ist und beim amt mit ihrem amg vorfahren und wohngeld beantragen, mir wäre es auch lieber wenn straftäter sofort abgeschoben werden, egal ob minderjährig oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Der Verfassungsschutz hat Akten vernichtet und die Ermittlungen behindert.
Ist zwar ein anderes Thema aber meiner Meinung nach ein starkes Stück und die Konsequenzen daraus ist, dass man nichts macht.
Anstatt den Laden mal kräftig durchzuwischen und die eine Hälfte des Personals zu feuer und die andere Hälfte in den Knast zu stecken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was absoluter Quatsch ist. Wenn ist man auf dem Rechten Auge Blind, siehe NSU.
> 
> #ZDFcheck17: Wird Linksextremismus verharmlost? - ZDFmediathek



Genau, deshalb gab es auch Untersuchungsausschüsse, Zahlungen an Hinterbliebene bevor irgendetwas geklärt war und deshalb geht der Prozess gegen Frau Zschäpe jetzt auch langsam zu Ende, weil man auf dem rechten Auge blind ist.

Ne ist klar. Wo sind all diese Sachen eigentlich beim Linksextremismus? Es gibt sie nicht, das ist doch die Realität. 

Und zum Thema, welche nichttödlichen Waffen man benutzen kann, hätte ich diese Vorschläge:

Long Range Acoustic Device – Wikipedia
Active Denial System – Wikipedia

Damit löst man effektiv jede gewalttätige Demo auf.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Na ja, ein Gehörschutz und du kannst die Schallwaffe wegwerfen. 
Und Mikrowellen kann man sehr gut abschirmen. Jeder Mikrowellenofen kann das.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Allerdings gibt es auch dort Schäden, bzw ist wirkungslos:


> Anwendungen über einen längeren Zeitraum und die Beschallung möglicher Zielpersonen können bei entsprechendem Schalldruck und Abstand zur Quelle zu leichten bis schweren Hörschäden führen. Allerdings macht ein getragener Gehörschutz die Wirkung als Waffe zunichte.



Das 2. Verstößt gegen die Genfer Konvention.


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz hat Akten vernichtet und die Ermittlungen behindert.
> Ist zwar ein anderes Thema aber meiner Meinung nach ein starkes Stück und die Konsequenzen daraus ist, dass man nichts macht.
> Anstatt den Laden mal kräftig durchzuwischen und die eine Hälfte des Personals zu feuer und die andere Hälfte in den Knast zu stecken.



mein lieber, glaubst du den es wäre anders gewesen, wenn der nsu keine rechte bewegung gewesen wäre, sondern eine linke? es wäre genau das selbe dabei raus gekommen egal ob links oder rechts motiviert, es ging hierbei um spuren zu beseitigen, damit der verfassungsschutz aus dem schneider ist und sich nicht rechtfertigen muss, das fehler gemacht wurden, reiner selbstschutz der zuständigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Gehörschutz und du kannst die Schallwaffe wegwerfen.



Denn musst du erstmal aufsetzen. Bis dahin tut es weh.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Mikrowellen kann man sehr gut abschirmen. Jeder Mikrowellenofen kann das.



Der ist auch entsprechend gebaut. Normale Kleidung wird dir da nicht weiterhelfen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das 2. Verstößt gegen die Genfer Konvention.



Die nur für Kriege gilt. Ergo kann man das ganz legal im Inland einsetzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> mein lieber, glaubst du den es wäre anders gewesen, wenn der nsu keine rechte bewegung gewesen wäre, sondern eine linke?


Wir glauben das nicht, wir wissen das, denn wir Älteren haben erlebt, was zur RAF-Zeit hier los war. Aber darum geht es hier nicht. Hier geht es um Gewalt im Allgemeinen und im Besonderen zum G20


----------



## hazelol (19. Juli 2017)

also jeder der seine endstufe im auto schonmal voll aufgedreht hat wird bestätigen können, das die wirkung selbst mit hörschutz noch spürbar ist, es geht auch nciht primär um das gehör, sondern die wirkung von schallwellen auf den gesamten körper, aber das führt uns jetzt nur weiter vom eigentlichen thema weg.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2017)

Was will man eigentlich nur immer mit den Scheiss Gummigeschossen? Die Bereitschaftspolizei schafft es ja schon, eine friedliche Demonstration durch Wasserwerfer in einen Augenfriedhof zu verwandeln. Wenn man denen jetzt noch Gummigeschosse gibt, kommt es beim nächsten mal zu einem Schädelbasisfriedhof.

Zumal auch manche Übersetzung vom Englischen ins Deutsche falsch ist. Gummigeschosse gelten nicht als Nicht-tödliche Waffen, sondern als weniger-tödliche. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Wasserwerfer kann man gut im Winter einsetzen, da kann man schön weit über die Menge halten sodass sie nur nass wird. Dann wirds erstmal kalt und die Demo wird uninteressant.^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was will man eigentlich nur immer mit den Scheiss Gummigeschossen?



Gewalttäter entsprechend behandeln.



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Bereitschaftspolizei schafft es ja schon, eine friedliche Demonstration durch Wasserwerfer in einen Augenfriedhof zu verwandeln.



Genau, jede Demonstration die durch die Polizei aufgelöst wird, ist "friedlich" (siehe die "Wellcome to Hell" Demo, die war ja total "friedlich"). Und ausßerdem gibt es jedes Mal einen "Augenfriedhof" (geiles Wort, selbst ausgedacht? )

Hier hat man ein wunderschönes Beispiel, wie jemand "differenziert". 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn man denen jetzt noch Gummigeschosse gibt, kommt es beim nächsten mal zu einem Schädelbasisfriedhof.



Warum auch nicht? Wer sich nicht an den Wortlaut des Art. 8 GG halten kann, hat es nicht anders verdient.

Daher auch an dich die Frage. Ist es zuviel verlangt, friedlich und ohne Waffen zu demonstrieren?



Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal auch manche Übersetzung vom Englischen ins Deutsche falsch ist. Gummigeschosse gelten nicht als Nicht-tödliche Waffen, sondern als weniger-tödliche. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Aber ein zu vernachlässigender Unterschied. Es soll ja gegen Gewaltätter eingesetzt werden. Da ist jede Härte des Staates gerade gut genug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Spiegel online


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Spiegel online



A) Das der Spiegel weit linksaußen ist, ist ja kein Geheimnis.
B) Ist es verwunderlich, dass man sich mehr für das interessiert, was vor Ort passiert, als irgendwo in der Welt?


----------



## Rolk (19. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was will man eigentlich nur immer mit den Scheiss Gummigeschossen? Die Bereitschaftspolizei schafft es ja schon, eine friedliche Demonstration durch Wasserwerfer in einen Augenfriedhof zu verwandeln. Wenn man denen jetzt noch Gummigeschosse gibt, kommt es beim nächsten mal zu einem Schädelbasisfriedhof.
> 
> Zumal auch manche Übersetzung vom Englischen ins Deutsche falsch ist. Gummigeschosse gelten nicht als Nicht-tödliche Waffen, sondern als weniger-tödliche. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



Die linksextremen Hetzredner mit Megaphon hätten in Hamburg ein dankbares Ziel abgegeben finde ich. Augenfriedhof gibt es auch mit zweckentfremdetem Feuerwerk.

Apropo Augenfriedhof, kann es sein das die Wasserwerfer in Hamburg nur auf schwach gestellt waren? Kommt mir im nachhinein so vor.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die linksextremen Hetzredner mit Megaphon hätten in Hamburg ein dankbares Ziel abgegeben finde ich. Augenfriedhof gibt es auch mit zweckentfremdetem Feuerwerk.



Oder bei Stahlkugeln, die man mit Zwillen abschießt. Aber sowas ficht man hier ja offensichtlich nicht an.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2017)

Treppenwitz zu Hamburg: Die Gewalttäter wurden vom SEK (u.a. von den Dächern) "geholt". Die gehen aber auch zielgerichtet vor, lassen Dritte unbeheligt und schiessen nicht wild in der Gegend mit Wasser, Pfefferspray oder wer weiß was rum und hauen aus Lust und Laune nebenbei noch Journalisten und Passanten aufs Maul.

Edit: Als kleine Gedächtnisstütze dazu nochmal: G20-Gipfel in Hamburg 2017 - Polizeiübergriffe – Wikipedia
Nach Hamburger G20-Gipfel: Viele Fragen sind noch offen | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Treppenwitz zu Hamburg: Die Gewalttäter wurden vom SEK (u.a. von den Dächern) "geholt". Die gehen aber auch zielgerichtet vor, lassen Dritte unbeheligt und schiessen nicht wild in der Gegend mit Wasser, Pfefferspray oder wer weiß was rum und hauen aus Lust und Laune nebenbei noch Journalisten und Passanten aufs Maul.



Und dann wird sich wieder beschwert, dass die Polizei zu „martialisch“ auftreten würde. Irgendeinen Grund sich über „Polizeigewalt“ aufzuregen, würden die üblichen Verdächtigen immer finden.

Nur über die Gewalt von Linksautonomen, da wird sich komischerweise nicht so konsequent beschwert. Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt.

PS: Es ist bezeichnend, dass z. B. Herr Ramelow keine Einschränkung des Versammlungsrechts für Linksautonomen gefordert hat. Ist natürlich reiner "Zufall".



Poulton schrieb:


> Edit: Als kleine Gedächtnisstütze dazu nochmal: G20-Gipfel in Hamburg 2017 - Polizeiübergriffe – Wikipedia
> Nach Hamburger G20-Gipfel: Viele Fragen sind noch offen | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de



Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne.


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur über die Gewalt von Linksautonomen, da wird sich komischerweise nicht so konsequent beschwert. Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt.


Wenn du den Unterschied nicht erkennst kann man dir eh nicht helfen


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Ich gucke mir an, wie Hamburg nach dem Wochenende aussieht und überlege mir, wer dafür verantwortlich ist. Ganz einfaches Verursacherprinzip.

Sind die Polizisten losgezogen und haben Steine/Mollis geschmissen, Barrikaden errichtet, Autos angezündet und ganze Stadtteile verwüstet?

Nein, es waren die Linksautonomen. Also trifft die auch die volle Schuld. Was soll man da bitte "unterscheiden"?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die linksextremen Hetzredner mit Megaphon hätten in Hamburg ein dankbares Ziel abgegeben finde ich.



Die rechtextremen Hetzredner bei Pegida würden ein genauso gutes Ziel abgeben. In Dresden hab ich aber noch keinen Wasserwerfer gesehen.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die rechtextremen Hetzredner bei Pegida würden ein genauso gutes Ziel abgeben. In Dresden hab ich aber noch keinen Wasserwerfer gesehen.


Weil Pegida keinen mehr interessiert^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur über die Gewalt von Linksautonomen, da wird sich komischerweise nicht so konsequent beschwert. Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt..


Wer waren denn die Täter?
Wer wurde denn verurteilt?
Welchen Spektrum sind die Leute zuzuordnen?
Warum ist den Rechtsextremen immer klar, dass jede Gewalt von politisch linken ausgeht?
Warum wird immer verschwiegen, dass die nationalen autonomen die gewaltbereiteste Gruppe ist?

Fragen über Fragen, oder sind es die Antworten? Ich kritisiere in Bezug auf G20 zuerst einmal jede Gewalt.
Bei einer Gruppe ist klar, wer sie ist, weil sie eindeutige Uniformen tragen. Die anderen waren einfach
nur schwarz. Und wer ist das, schwarz gekleidet? Schwierig, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die rechtextremen Hetzredner bei Pegida würden ein genauso gutes Ziel abgeben. *In Dresden hab ich aber noch keinen Wasserwerfer gesehen.*



Und auch keine brennenden Autos, verwüstete Läden, massive Gewalt gegen die Einsatzkräfte.

Aber trotzdem nennt der Justizminister diese Demos "Eine Schande für Deutschland." Komischerweise hat er nichts dergleichen zu den Vorgängen in Hamburg gesagt. Wieder mal der Beweis, auf welchem Auge die Politik blind ist.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Da könnten sich genauso auch Hooligans drunter gemischt haben, die einfach mal die Sau raus lassen wollten, oder rechte, um es jetzt "den Linken" in die Schuhe zu schieben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil Pegida keinen mehr interessiert^^



Trotzdem muss man sich den rechten Müll anhören, wenn die Nazis mal wieder unangekündigt vor dem HBF stehen. 
Da wird dann wieder über Merkel gehetzt, die ja angeblich so unbeliebt wäre. Dabei haben wurden die Wahlen in Schleswig-Holstein, NRW und dem Saarland alle von der CDU mit Gewinnen gewonnen. Wenn man wirklich eine Änderung gewollte hätte, hätte man ja wohl kaum in 3 Ländern eine Regierung mit CDU, sondern Rot-Rot-(Grün).


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Eine Schande weil da Leute mit "Islam = Cancer"-Schildern rumlaufen.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur über die Gewalt von Linksautonomen, da wird sich komischerweise nicht so konsequent beschwert. Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt.


Weil das Thema gerade Fehlverhalten und ungerechtfertigte Gewalt seitens der Polizei ist. Über Gewalt seitens Autonomer, Hooligans, Schwarzer Block oder Nachbars Goldhamster kann man gerne reden, dann aber unabhängig davon und ohne Whataboutism.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer waren denn die Täter?



Linksautonome. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer wurde denn verurteilt?



Scheinbar bisher noch niemand. Typisch im Vorgehen (bzw. Nichtvorgehen) gegen linke Gewalt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welchen Spektrum sind die Leute zuzuordnen?



Dem linken.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum ist den Rechtsextremen immer klar, dass jede Gewalt von politisch linken ausgeht?



Ach jeder, der sagt, dass die Gewalt in Hamburg von den politischen Linken ausging, ist also jetzt ein Rechtsextremer? Steile These.

Olaf Scholz, ein „Rechtsextremer“ also. Gut zu wissen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum wird immer verschwiegen, dass die nationalen autonomen die gewaltbereiteste Gruppe ist?



Weil es hier um G20 geht und die dabei keine Rolle spielen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fragen über Fragen, oder sind es die Antworten? Ich kritisiere in Bezug auf G20 zuerst einmal jede Gewalt.



Was nichts anderes als relativeren ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die anderen waren einfach nur schwarz. Und wer ist das, schwarz gekleidet? Schwierig, oder?



Lass mich raten. Das waren in Hamburg alles AfD-Anhänger, die randaliert haben, um es den Linken in die Schuhe zu schieben, richtig?

Willst du uns das damit sagen?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da könnten sich genauso auch Hooligans drunter gemischt haben, die einfach mal die Sau raus lassen wollten, oder rechte, um es jetzt "den Linken" in die Schuhe zu schieben.



Das fällt wohl unter die Kategorie „Realsatire“ oder?

Lass mich raten, am ersten Mai, das sind auch immer Hooligans oder Rechte, die es Linken in die Schuhe schieben wollen.

Weil einer kann es ja definitiv nicht sein. Die Linken. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Weil das Thema gerade Fehlverhalten und ungerechtfertigte Gewalt seitens der Polizei ist.



Da die Gewalt der Polizei eine Reaktion auf die Gewalt der Linksautonomen war, ist es nicht ungerechtfertigt. Aber das verstehen die Relativerer natürlich nicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Über Gewalt seitens Autonomer, Hooligans, Schwarzer Block oder Nachbars Goldhamster kann man gerne reden, dann aber unabhängig davon und ohne Whataboutism.



Wenn mir ein Argument nicht passt, benutze ich das Totschlagargument „Whataboutism“. 

Langweilig.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da die Gewalt der Polizei eine Reaktion auf die Gewalt der Linksautonomen war, ist es nicht ungerechtfertigt. Aber das verstehen die Relativerer natürlich nicht.


Um mal aus dem weiter oben verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel zu zitieren:


> Der Fotograf und Grünen-Politiker Erik Marquardt berichtete von gezielten Angriffen von Polizisten auf Journalisten. Er selbst sei zum Gehen genötigt und getreten worden, nachdem er seine Presseakkreditierung gezeigt habe. Am Folgetag habe ein Polizist ihm seine Kamera zu entreißen versucht. Ein österreichischer Fotograf und ein Hamburger Journalist gaben an, Polizisten hätten sie mit Pfefferspray attackiert. Ein Fotograf der Zeitschrift Stern schilderte, ein Wasserwerfer habe seine Ausrüstung zerstört, Polizisten hätten ihn danach verletzt. Viele weitere Journalisten berichteten auf dem Kurznachrichtendienst Twitter von Übergriffen und Einschüchterungen durch Polizeibeamte.[


Bestimmt alles verkappte Gülen-Anhänger Autonome.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Um mal aus dem weiter oben verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel zu zitieren:
> 
> Bestimmt alles verkappte Gülen-Anhänger Autonome.



Das ist erstmal nichts weiter als eine Aussage.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> > Wer wurde denn verurteilt?
> 
> 
> Scheinbar bisher noch niemand. Typisch im Vorgehen (bzw. Nichtvorgehen) gegen linke Gewalt.



Du scheinst das deutsche Strafrecht/Strafprozessrecht ja überhaupt nicht verstanden zu haben. 
Eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung liegt erst vor, wenn das Urteil rechtskräftig ist. Dies ist der Fall, wenn die Frist von einer Woche nach einem Urteil ohne das Einlegen von Rechtsmitteln verstrichen ist, oder der BGH als höchste Instanz entschieden hat. 

Aber bisher gab es noch nicht mal ein erstinstanzliches Urteil. Denn erst mal muss die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt Anklage erheben, dafür braucht es aber sowohl einen Tatverdächtigen, als auch entsprechende Beweise.
So ein Verfahren dauert aber gerne mal ein Jahr oder länger, das ist nicht in 2 Wochen erledigt, erst recht nicht bei der Überlastung von Polizei und Gerichten.

Wir sind hier ja nicht in Diktaturen wie Nordkorea oder der Türkei, wo Leute einfach mal so ohne Anklage eingesperrt werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du scheinst das deutsche Strafrecht/Strafprozessrecht ja überhaupt nicht verstanden zu haben.
> Eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung liegt erst vor, wenn das Urteil rechtskräftig ist. Dies ist der Fall, wenn die Frist von einer Woche nach einem Urteil ohne das Einlegen von Rechtsmitteln verstrichen ist, oder der BGH als höchste Instanz entschieden hat.
> 
> Aber bisher gab es noch nicht mal ein erstinstanzliches Urteil. Denn erst mal muss die Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt Anklage erheben, dafür braucht es aber sowohl einen Tatverdächtigen, als auch entsprechende Beweise.



Die rote Flora ist seit fast 30 Jahren ein offenkundiger Beweis für einen rechtsfreien Raum. Dazu die 1. Mai Demos jedes Jahr und das sogenannte Schanzenfest.

Es wird hier linke Gewalt geduldet und das kann man nicht mehr mit Staatsversagen entschuldigen, das hat System. Und das die üblichen Verdächtigen unter den Parteien nach jedem Einsatz gegen Linksautonome von „Polizeigewalt“ faseln, vollendet das Bild.

Deutschland ist auf dem linken Auge blind. Die bisher folgenlosen bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustände aus Hamburg beweisen das.

Und wie gesagt. Würdet ihr hier genauso argumentieren, wenn es rechtsautonome gewesen wären? Natürlich würdet ihr das nicht. Ihr würdet nach dem Staat rufen und das er noch viel härter vorgehen soll.

Also warum hier nicht? Bitte erklärs mir.


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Man würde schlicht einen angemessen Vorgang der Exkutive fordern, mehr nicht. 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Wo war denn da Bürgerkrieg? 
Wenn du Bürgerkrieg sehen willst, solltest du vielleicht mal nach Venezuela oder Syrien schauen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die rote Flora ist seit fast 30 Jahren ein offenkundiger Beweis für einen rechtsfreien Raum.



Woran machst du das rechtsfrei fest?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Man würde schlicht einen angemessen Vorgang der Exkutive fordern, mehr nicht.



Angesichts der massiven und konzentrierten Gewalt der Linksautonomen, war der Vorgang der Polizei angemessen. Eher zu lasch.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo war denn da Bürgerkrieg?
> Wenn du Bürgerkrieg sehen willst, solltest du vielleicht mal nach Venezuela oder Syrien schauen.



Bürgerkriegsähnlich. Man sollte das Wort schon komplett lesen. Und ja, das war in Hamburg der Fall. Die Linksautonomen haben massive rechtsfreie Räume geschaffen. Und dagegen muss mit aller Gewalt vorgegangen werden.

Und Venezuela ist in der Hinischt ein sehr schönes Beispiel. Da kann man sehen, was aus einem erdölreichen Land passiert, wenn es sich auf den Irrweg des Sozialismus begibt. Genau deshalb gehört Linksextremismus genauso entschieden bekämpft, wie Rechtsextremismus.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woran machst du das rechtsfrei fest?



Die Erklärung wie man rechtmäßig Immobilien in Deutschland erwirbt, wurde hier bereits erörtert. Kleiner Tipp. Die besagte Immobilie zu besetzen ist nicht die Antwort.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Steile These....


_Ich: Äpfel sind grün! 
Du: Ach, alles grüne sind Äpfel? Steile These...._

Du solltest noch einmal in Ruhe an Deiner Lesekompetenz arbeiten. 
Ich ahne immer mehr, woher Deine Verständnisprobleme resultieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die rote Flora ist seit fast 30 Jahren ein offenkundiger Beweis für einen rechtsfreien Raum.


Du liest nicht, was wir dir schreiben, oder? Es gab kaum rechtsfreie Zeiten,
z.B. eine ausgesprochene Duldung ist nicht rechtsfrei, sondern vorläufig geklärt.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Die Lebensmittelknappheit in Venezuela liegt am Embargo, durch die USA. Denn die hätten gerne das angesprochene Erdöl.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _Ich: Äpfel sind grün!
> Du: Ach, alles grüne sind Äpfel? Steile These...._
> 
> Du solltest noch einmal in Ruhe an Deiner Lesekompetenz arbeiten.
> Ich ahne immer mehr, woher Deine Verständnisprobleme resultieren.



Dein Satz lautete: "Warum ist den Rechtsextremen immer klar, dass jede Gewalt von politisch linken ausgeht?"

Dann erklär den Satz doch mal bitte und warum du explizit "Rechtsextreme" geschrieben hast?

Hätte der Satz: "Warum ist immer klar, dass jede Gewalt von politisch linken ausgeht?" nicht den selben Effekt gehabt? 

Natürlich nicht. So willst du unterschwellig jeden Kritiker linker Gewalt verunglimpfen. Ergo wurde der Satz mit vollem Kalkül so gewählt von dir.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lebensmittelknappheit in Venezuela liegt am Embargo, durch die USA. Denn die hätten gerne das angesprochene Erdöl.



Es liegt an der sozialistischen Misswirtschaft. Das Schicksal das früher oder später jeden sozialistischen Staat trifft.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Woran machst du das fest? 
China ist da ein sehr schönes Gegenbeispiel, mit extremem Wirtschaftswachstum.

Bisher ist von dir noch keine einzige Quelle gekommen.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich ja für Gummigeschosse.



Wäre ich bei der Polizei, hätte ich mich in Hamburg heimlich mit Gummigeschossen eingedeckt, um dann wie ein Bekloppter auf die Steinewerfer zu feuern.
Da lägen dann sicherlich innerhalb weniger Minuten zig Menschen am Boden, bereit zum abtransport, und ich könnte meinen Dienst quittieren.^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest?
> China ist da ein sehr schönes Gegenbeispiel, mit extremem Wirtschaftswachstum.



Weil China sich ja auch dem Kapitalismus geöffnet hat.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bisher ist von dir noch keine einzige Quelle gekommen.



Man sollte schon den ganzen Thread lesen, ich habe bereits Quellen geliefert. Aber wenn dich dieses (eigentlich OT) Thema so interessiert, hier für dich:

G20-Demonstranten liegen falsch: Kapitalismus ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Losung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Warten wir, bevor wir uns die Köpfe heiß reden auf das Ergebnis der Untersuchung ab:
G20-Gipfel in Hamburg: Wer ist Schuld an der Gewalt? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Denn die Frage, warum man marodierende Banden marodieren lässt, ist berechtigt.
Dafür haben wir Polizei und es war ein übersichtlicher kleiner Haufen von ca. 60 Idioten, 
die einfach mal so zum Autosanzünden durch die Straßen zog. Angezündet haben die
Idioten, dass ist klar, warum aber nicht eingegriffen wurde, ist durchaus interesant


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Wobei es schon komisch ist, das man so lange gebraucht hat um das SEK anzufordern. 
Eigentlich bin  ich davon ausgegangen, das man mindestens eine Einheit des SEK des Landes Hamburg, oder gar der Bundespolizeieinheit GSG9 vor Ort in Bereitschaft hat. Denn schließlich musste man ja auch mit terroristischen Anschlägen rechnen, wenn so viele Präsidenten und Versammlungsteilnehmer in einer Stadt sind. 




Rizzard schrieb:


> Wäre ich bei der Polizei, hätte ich mich in Hamburg heimlich mit Gummigeschossen eingedeckt, um dann wie ein Bekloppter auf die Steinewerfer zu feuern.
> Da lägen dann sicherlich innerhalb weniger Minuten zig Menschen am Boden, bereit zum abtransport, und ich könnte meinen Dienst quittieren.^^



Dazu kommt eine Anklage wegen mehrfacher Körperverletzung im Dienst und Verstoß gegen das WaffG. 


			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 340 Körperverletzung im Amt
> 
> (1) 1Ein Amtsträger, der während der Ausübung seines Dienstes oder in Beziehung auf seinen Dienst eine Körperverletzung begeht oder begehen läßt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von *drei Monaten bis zu fünf* Jahren bestraft. 2In minder schweren Fällen ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder Geldstrafe.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
> (3) Die §§ 224 bis 229 gelten für Straftaten nach Absatz 1 Satz 1 entsprechend.



Da sitzt man also erst mal im Knast, weil von einem minder schweren Fall kann man da wohl kaum ausgehen. 
Darauf hat sicher kein Polizist lust und es würde auch genau das Gegenteil erreichen, nämlich noch weniger Polizisten.


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hört doch endlich mit dem Relativieren der Gewalttaten auf!



Das tut niemand; am ehesten koennte man Dir das noch vorwerfen, weil Du durch die Gewaltbereitschaft der einen die andere Seite fuer immunisiert erklaerst.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei sich falsch verhalten hat, dann(...)



... ist das - mindestens - ebenso zu kritisieren wie die Randale der anderen Seite. Randalierer randalieren. Das ist weder wertend noch relativierend gemeint (!) . Polizisten sollten aber eigentlich schuetzen, anstatt es Ihnen heimzuzahlen - das erledigt bei uns eigentlich die Judikative. Das es dafuer dennoch so unverhohlene Zustimmung bei einem Teil der Bevoelkerung gibt, laesst nichts Gutes ueber den Zustand unserer Gesellschaft erahnen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber diese Kritik bitte nicht in dem Zusammenhang mit den Randalen zum G20.



Gewalt der Polizei waehrend der G20-Randale nicht im Zusammenhang mit der G20-Randale?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und wenn, dann bitte bei jedem Satz oder wenigstens Posting mit dem Disclaimer(...)



Du kannst gerne einen eigenen Thread erstellen und dort die Gespraechsthemen nach Belieben vorgeben - aber hijacke bitte nicht diesen hier, um ein Dir genehmes Bild zu malen / malen zu lassen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Denn dann entsteht sofort der Beigeschmack der Assoziierung und Relativierung. Ob beabsichtigt oder nicht!



Vielleicht trifft das ja eher eine Aussage ueber Dich als ueber andere Diskussionsteilnehmer?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warten wir, bevor wir uns die Köpfe heiß reden auf das Ergebnis der Untersuchung ab:
> G20-Gipfel in Hamburg: Wer ist Schuld an der Gewalt? - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Schöner Artikel, selbst für den Spiegel:

Zitat: 

"Schon am Donnerstag, 6. Juli, eskaliert die Gewalt auf der "Welcome to Hell"-Demonstration. Von den rund 12.000 Demonstranten vermummen sich zunächst mehr als 1000. *Nicht alle legen die Vermummung ab. Die Polizei versucht, die zwei schwarzen Blöcke von den übrigen Demonstranten zu trennen, setzt Pfefferspray und Wasserwerfer ein. Es fliegen Flaschen und Steine, Demonstranten schlagen mit Holzlatten auf die Beamten ein.*"

"Am Freitagmorgen, 7. Juli, versuchen Demonstranten die Anfahrt der Delegationen zum Gipfelgelände zu stören. *Vermummte zünden ungehindert Autos an.*"

Damit ist alles gesagt. Die Demo hat sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten, die Polizei wollten die Regeln durchsetzen und die Kriminelln aus der Demo zu isolieren, aber in der Demo wird sich mit den Kriminellen solidarisiert und sie werden von der Masse geschützt. Dann wird gegen die Polizisten Gewalt angewendet.

Der Fall ist klar. Einmal mehr haben sich die Linksautonomen nicht an den Wortlaut von Art. 8 GG gehalten. Die Polizei hat richtig reagiert, eher noch zu lasch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Nicht alle legen die Vermummung ab.* .


Und wer war das?
Friedfertige Demonstranten?
Autonome Linke?
Gewaltbereite Autonome Linke?
Polizeiliche Provokateure?
Nationale Autonome?
Ausländische Hooligans, die die Anweisung nicht verstanden?

Komischerweise ist nur Dir klar, wer es war. Das ist das witzige.
Ich warte bei so etwas Gerichtsprozesse ab. 50% des schwarzen
Blockes sollen Ausländer gewesen ein. Wer auch immer das wie 
ermittelt hat.

Nochmal für Dich, Gesetzesbrecher, wie Vermummte, nimmt man
fest. Dagegen hat niemand etwas. Aber kollektiv einen ganzen Zug
von tausenden Demonstranten wegen einer Handvoll zu zerschlagen
ist was? 
Zu milde?
angemessen?
zu hart?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Na das waren böse AfD Mitglieder um die "friedlichen" Linksautonomen zu belasten. Weiß man doch 

Denn das es Linksautonomen waren, kann ja überhaupt nicht sein. Sieht man ja auch jedes Jahr am ersten Mai.

Das sind die "friedlichsten" Menschen überhaupt 

PS: Es ist zu milde. Was denn sonst? Außerdem, wie soll man die Festnehmen, wenn die übrigen Demoteilnehmer dann zu Gewalt greifen?


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2017)

Bestand Hamburg eigentlich nur aus der einen Demo steht die jetzt auch für den ganzen Rest der passiert ist? 



> Viele Beobachter werfen der Polizei dagegen vor, sie hätte von Anfang an den Plan gehabt, die Demonstration zu verhindern. Augenzeugen kritisierten zudem, es hätte in der engen Straße eine Massenpanik geben können, als die Polizei die Demo-Spitze stürmte und auch im hinteren Bereich der Demonstration mit Wasserwerfern vorging. Einige Experten kritisierten zudem, dass die Taktik des Abtrennens eines Blocks selten zum Erfolg führe, weil sich ein Demonstrationszug zumeist als Ganzes angegriffen fühle. Zudem entkamen praktisch alle Mitglieder des "Schwarzen Blocks" über eine Fluchtmauer und verteilten sich unkontrolliert über die Stadt.


Nach Hamburger G20-Gipfel: Viele Fragen sind noch offen | faktenfinder.tagesschau.de

Joar hat die Polizei halt toll gemacht


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Keine Sorge, ein paar Rechte waren auch dabei und haben mitgeprügelt.
Wenns gegen die Polizei geht, raufen sich rechte und linke gerne mal zusammen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na das waren böse AfD Mitglieder um die "friedlichen" Linksautonomen zu belasten. Weiß man doch


Steile These, aber mit Deinem Insiderwissen glaube ich Dir das gerne 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sind die "friedlichsten" Menschen überhaupt


Danke, endlich siehst Du es ein, das von Linken keine Gewalt gegen die Bevölkerung ausgeht.
Das ich das noch erlebe. Bist wohl, wie  Peter "die Giftwolke" richtig erkannte, doch insgeheim
ein Linksextreme, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Bestand Hamburg eigentlich nur aus der einen Demo steht die jetzt auch für den ganzen Rest der passiert ist?



Nö, es gab auch friedliche. Wie gesagt, Bekannte von mir hatten auf der „Lieber Tanz ich, als G20“ Demo keine Probleme.

Wie kann das nur sein? 



efdev schrieb:


> Joar hat die Polizei halt toll gemacht



Ich sags ja, die Polizei war zu lasch.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Steile These, aber mit Deinem Insiderwissen glaube ich Dir das gerne



War das nicht das, was du hören wolltest? 

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann es ja überhaupt nicht sein, dass in der roten Hochburg und im entsprechenden  Stadtteil, die Linksautonomen Schuld sind.  Weil es sind ja alle Schuld (Polizei, Politik etc). nur halt nicht die LInksautonomen. Die sind hier ja das "Opfer". So jedenfalls verstehe ich die Aussagen mancher hier.



hazelol schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So und nicht anders.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nö, es gab auch friedliche. Wie gesagt, Bekannte von mir hatten auf der „Lieber Tanz ich, als G20“ Demo keine Probleme.
> 
> Wie kann das nur sein?



Du kennst die falschen Leute.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

G20 Welcome to Hell | autonomous & anticapitalist alliance against the G20-summit in Hamburg

Das ist übrigens die Seite dieser "friedlichen" Demo. Der unbedarfte Leser würde hier natürlich eine linke Ideologie erkennen, aber der erfahrene Leser weiß natürlich, dass auch dahinter die Rechtsautonomen stecken, die den "armen, unschuldigen" Linksautonomen den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben wollen.

Die sind aber auch durchtrieben, diese Schlingel


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Interessant ist ja, dass die "Beteiligten" des Gipfels die Krawalle eh nur ausm Fernsehen kennen.
Daher bringt sowas rein gar nichts.
Trotzdem wird von "Zielen" gesprochen -- irgendwie lustig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch durchtrieben, diese Schlingel


Ja, es sind durchtriebene Schlingel und es wurde gut dokumentiert:
Verkleidete Rechte: Tarnkappen-Nazis buhlen um junge Linke - SPIEGEL ONLINE
20 Minuten - Rechtsextreme geben sich als Linke - News

Darum ist es auch so schwer, vom äußeren Erscheinungsbild auf innere Gesinnung zu schließen.
Nennen wir die Gewalttäter doch einfach weiter "Idioten", ohne eine politische Richtung daran
fest zu machen, obwohl das bei Idioten nicht ganz neutral der Fall ist, aber damit werden wir zu
weit Offtopic:
IQ und politische Einstellung - Konservative sind weniger intelligent - Wissen - Suddeutsche.de

Ich warte jetzt erst einmal die weiteren Ermittlungen ab. Das wird Klarheit schaffen


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Gut, es kann sich natürlich am Ende so raustellen. Aber angesichts der Ankündigen im Vorfeld, angesichts des Verhaltens während der Demo, angesichts der Äußerungen von gewissen Personen nach dem Gipfel.

Lehnt man sich wirklich zu weit aus dem Fenster, wenn man sagt, es waren Linksautonomen? Ich finde nicht.

Und sollte ich damit falsch liegen, darfst du mich hier gerne quoten. Ich gestehe dann gerne ein, dass ich falsch lag. Aber bis dahin unterstelle ich mal, dass es Linksautonome waren. Womit ich ja auch auf einer Linie mit den meisten Personen in der Öffentlichkeit liege.

Und gerade die von mir verlinkte Seite liest sich nicht wirklich wie von Rechtsautonomen verfasst, sondern wie das kleine einmaleins der Linksautonomen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und sollte ich damit falsch liegen, darfst du mich hier gerne quoten. Ich gestehe dann gerne ein, dass ich falsch lag. Aber bis dahin unterstelle ich mal, dass es Linksautonome waren. Womit ich ja auch auf einer Linie mit den meisten Personen in der Öffentlichkeit liege.



Mit welchen den mit denen von der CDU und der AfD? Das die alle Linksautonom schreien ohne auch nur die geringsten Untersuchungen abzuwarten wundert doch wohl niemanden...


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2017)

Die würden auch schreien das es alle Rechte waren wenn es dafür mehr Anzeichen geben würde die wollen halt nur schreien, wenn man sagen könnte es wären Rechte gewesen um der Afd noch eins auszuwischen hätte das auch gepasst so steht halt Links/Grün in der Schussbahn 
Also auf das Gesabbel und deren irre Ideen sollte man besser keinen Wert legen bin mal gespannt was unserem Innenminister noch so alles einfällt in nächster Zeit


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Die würden auch schreien das es alle Rechte waren wenn es dafür mehr Anzeichen geben würde die wollen halt nur schreien, wenn man sagen könnte es wären Rechte gewesen um der Afd noch eins auszuwischen hätte das auch gepasst so steht halt Links/Grün in der Schussbahn



Ist halt Wahlkampf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mit welchen den mit denen von der CDU und der AfD? Das die alle Linksautonom schreien ohne auch nur die geringsten Untersuchungen abzuwarten wundert doch wohl niemanden...



Und angesichts der Geschichte Hamburgs ist das verwunderlich? Jetzt mal ernsthaft, was in und um die rote Flora sowie im Schanzenviertel abgeht, ist nun fürwahr kein Geheimnis. 

Da braucht man (auch angesichts der Wortwahl der Demoführer) doch nicht viel Phantasie um sich auszumalen, wer da beteiligt war. Aber wie gesagt, ich will nicht ausschließen, dass das alles verkappte Rechtsautonome waren, die das den Linken in die Schuhe schieben wollen.

Es ist nur halt arg unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sollte schon den ganzen Thread lesen, ich habe bereits Quellen geliefert. Aber wenn dich dieses (eigentlich OT) Thema so interessiert, hier für dich:
> 
> G20-Demonstranten liegen falsch: Kapitalismus ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Losung



Da sollte man dann aber mal die Quelle checken. Rainer Zitelmann – Wikipedia
Der Autor Rainer Zitelmann ist Immobilieninvestor und in der FDP oder zumindest sehr FDP nah. Natürlich gibt es bei den Neoliberalen keine andere Lösung als Kapitalistums und Wachstum, sonst würde deren ganze Weltanschauung zusammenbrechen. 
Neutral ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Und mal wieder (wie so oft) findet keine Diskussion über den Artikel und seinen Inhalt statt, sondern über den Autor.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und mal wieder (wie so oft) findet keine Diskussion über den Artikel und seinen Inhalt statt, sondern über den Autor.



Wohin die schöne kapitalistische Lösung die Menschheit bringt siehst du doch an allen Ecken und Enden.
Wer da den Kapitalismus noch für die Lösung aller Probleme hält löst nur eins, das Schicksal der Menschheit das irgendwann im Untergang enden wird, wen die Menschheit es nicht schaft sich gesellschaftlich weiterzuentwickeln und den Kapitalismus gegen etwas zu tauschen was nicht ihre Lebensgrundlage rücksichtslos vernichtet um im Grunde wertloses Papier zu generieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

Der Kapitalismus ist nicht frei von Fehlern, aber besser als jede bisher probierte Alternative. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und mal wieder (wie so oft) findet keine Diskussion über den Artikel und seinen Inhalt statt, sondern über den Autor.



Auch kein Problem.

Siehe:





> Systemvergleiche in Korea
> 
> Heute kann man im Vergleich zwischen Nord- und Südkorea sehen, ob Kapitalismus oder Sozialismus besser funktioniert. Während die Menschen im kommunistischen Nordkorea hungern, erlebte das kapitalistische Südkorea einen Wirtschaftsboom und den Menschen geht es gut.



Nur vergisst man da völlig auf die Ursachen zu schauen. Südkorea bekommt von den USA das Geld hinten rein geschoben, während Nordkorea (bis auf China) vollkommen isoliert ist und kaum Handel betreiben kann. Gleiches gilt mit dem Marshallplan für die BRD. 

Solche Vergleiche kann man sich also sparen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus ist nicht frei von Fehlern, aber besser als jede bisher probierte Alternative.



Er mag bis zu einem gewissen Grad besser als bisherige System sein, aber ist trotzdem noch viel zu schlecht um wirklich eine Lösung zu sein.
Das kannst du in etwa vergleichen als hättest du bisher unter freien Himmel gewohnt und würdest jetzt einer Papkiste wohnen.
Mag besser sein als unter freien Himmel, aber langfristig ist die Papkiste auch kein adäquater Zustand!


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Kapitalismus ist nicht frei von Fehlern, aber besser als jede bisher probierte Alternative.



Es gibt ja Alternativen, nur hat die noch keiner probiert.
Wieso? Weil die Finanzwelt ihre systemische Struktur nicht aufgeben will.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur vergisst man da völlig auf die Ursachen zu schauen. Südkorea bekommt von den USA das Geld hinten rein geschoben, während Nordkorea (bis auf China) vollkommen isoliert ist und kaum Handel betreiben kann.



Was natürlich absolut nicht stimmt. Wo bekommt Südkorea das Geld von den USA "hinten rein geschoben"?

Und Nordkorea ist ja erst seit ein paar Jahren isoliert, woran das Land auch selber schuld ist. Unter anderem wegen seiner Regierung. Sozialismus ohne Diktatur funktioniert halt nicht.

Fakt ist hingegen, dass Nordkorea viel mehr natürliche Ressourcen hat und trotzdem heruntergewirtschaftet ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt mit dem Marshallplan für die BRD.
> 
> Solche Vergleiche kann man sich also sparen.



Also was Deutschland da bekommen hat, sind ca.12,9 bis 13 Mrd. Dollar. (heutiger Wert).

Das sind manche Firmen wertvoller. Das war nichts anderes als eine Starthilfe. Und Deutschland hat sich damit hochgearbeitet.

So wie alle anderen erfolgreichen Länder der Welt halt auch, dank des Kapitalismus.

Der Sozialismus hingegen hat noch kein Land groß gemacht. Selbst China ist erst da wo es ist, seitdem es (zumindest wirtschaftlich) kapitalistisch arbeitet.

Der Sozialismus ist eine Totgeburt der Geschichte und hat nachweislich nicht funkioniert.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er mag bis zu einem gewissen Grad besser als bisherige System sein, aber ist trotzdem noch viel zu schlecht um wirklich eine Lösung zu sein.
> Das kannst du in etwa vergleichen als hättest du bisher unter freien Himmel gewohnt und würdest jetzt einer Papkiste wohnen.
> Mag besser sein als unter freien Himmel, aber langfristig ist die Papkiste auch kein adäquater Zustand!



Nur, dass es keine Pappkiste ist. Mehr Menschen denn je leben besser, als noch vor 50 Jahren. Dank des Kaptialismus.


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur, dass es keine Pappkiste ist. Mehr Menschen denn je leben besser, als noch vor 50 Jahren. Dank des Kaptialismus.



Und wie viel % aus der gesamten Pappkiste?
Irgendjemand muss verlieren wenn wir Gewinnen und üblich gibt es mehr Verlierer als Gewinner.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie alle anderen erfolgreichen Länder der Welt halt auch, dank des Kapitalismus.



Und was ist mit Argentinien, Portugal, Spanien, Italien, Griechenland und als neusten Fall Mosambik, die durch die kriminellen Geschäfte von Kapitalisten (fast) in die Staatspleite getrieben wurden? 
Siehe: Fragwurdiger Geschaftspartner - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur, dass es keine Pappkiste ist. Mehr Menschen denn je leben besser, als noch vor 50 Jahren. Dank des Kaptialismus.



Stell dir vor, das konnte der Kommunismus in Russland in den 50er bis 70er Jahren auch von sich behaupten. Mehr Menschen als zu Zarenzeiten lebten dank Kommunismus besser als vorher. 
Wo ist das jetzt also der Beleg das nur weil mehr Menschen besser als vor 50 Jahren leben der Kapitalismus die Lösung sein muss?


----------



## Leob12 (19. Juli 2017)

Haben die Nazis ja auch gesagt. Sowas ist absolut nichts neues in der Weltgeschichte.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Solche Vergleiche kann man sich also sparen.


Vorallem wenn die menschliche Seite zu kurz kommt. Das Nordkorea ******** ist, braucht man nicht zusätzlich zu betonen aber wenn man sich die Probleme in Südkorea anschaut: 
Young South Koreans call their country ‘hell’ and look for ways out - The Washington Post
Sampo generation - Wikipedia
Action demanded in South Korea over excessive overtime culture following producer suicide
Korea's hidden problem: Suicidal defectors - BBC News
Suicide in South Korea - Wikipedia

Da scheint dem Mensch auch kein großer Wert beigemessen zu werden.

(Auch wenn ich mich gerade frage, was das noch mit dem Urpsprungsthema zu tun hat.)


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> (Auch wenn ich mich gerade frage, was das noch mit dem Urpsprungsthema zu tun hat.)



Geht ja nicht nur um die Krawalle und da es auch die Politik der G20 Staaten ist kann man wohl noch als Topic sehen aber das muss JePe entscheiden sein Thread seine thematischen Regeln


----------



## Rolk (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die rechtextremen Hetzredner bei Pegida würden ein genauso gutes Ziel abgeben. In Dresden hab ich aber noch keinen Wasserwerfer gesehen.



Ich glaube du hast die richtigen Videos noch nicht gesehen. Flaschen, Steine und Feuerwerkskörper werfender Mob vs Polizei und im Hintergrund hetzt ein linker Extremist mit Megaphon das man nur staunen kann das es in Deutschland so etwas gibt. ^^


----------



## efdev (19. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast die richtigen Videos noch nicht gesehen. Flaschen, Steine und Feuerwerkskörper werfender Mob vs Polizei und im Hintergrund hetzt ein linker Extremist mit Megaphon das man nur staunen kann das es in Deutschland so etwas gibt. ^^


Ersteres ist doch das "übliche" das jetzt noch einer mit dem Megaphon dahinter steht ist dann ehrlich gesagt auch egal


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und angesichts der Geschichte Hamburgs ist das verwunderlich? Jetzt mal ernsthaft, was in und um die rote Flora sowie im Schanzenviertel abgeht, ist nun fürwahr kein Geheimnis.
> 
> Da braucht man (auch angesichts der Wortwahl der Demoführer) doch nicht viel Phantasie um sich auszumalen, wer da beteiligt war. Aber wie gesagt, ich will nicht ausschließen, dass das alles verkappte Rechtsautonome waren, die das den Linken in die Schuhe schieben wollen.



Dafür gibt es sogar Zeugenaussagen, bzw. die Nazis haben selbst zum Sturm auf G20 aufgerufen, wie gerade bei exakt im mdr berichtet wurde. Sollte dann auch bald als Video in der Mediathek erscheinen, aber auch als Text ist es sehr interessant: 
Wer steckt hinterm Schwarzen Block? | MDR.DE



> Es gibt Internetselbstdarstellungen aus dem militanten Neonazispektrum, auch aus dem Bereich der jungen Nationaldemokraten, der NPD-Jugendorganisation, die sagen, wir dürfen die Proteste gegen Kapitalismus, gegen dieses System, wie es dort heißt, nicht den Linken überlassen.





> Im Kiez wurde ein Laden angegriffen, der linke Szeneklamotten verkauft. Ich glaube nicht daran, dass die Szene selber ihre Läden angreift.



Das "Antikapitalistische Kollektiv" ruft sowohl zu Demos bei eher linkten Themen, wie TTIP/CETA oder G20, als auch typische rechte/nationalsozialistische wie Überfremdung auf. Diese Gruppe wird vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet: Verfassungsschutz - Verfassungsschutz - Auftreten eines >>Antikapitalistischen Kollektivs<< (AKK) bei einer Demonstration in Plauen am 1. Mai 2016
"_Öffentlich bekannt wurde das AKK erstmals zu den Protesten gegen die EZB-Neueröffnung im März 2015_" laut Aussagen auf der eigenen Webseite, also auch eigentlich eher ein "linkes" Thema.



			
				Verfassungsschutz Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> *Gewaltbereitschaft und Radikalisierung richten* sich hierbei nicht mehr ausschließlich gegen Asylbewerber und -unterstützer, sondern auch *gegen Polizeibeamte als Vertreter des Staates*, bei dem man die Verantwortung für die Flüchtlingsentwicklung sieht.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Womit man einen weiteren Beleg für die rechte Gewalt bei G20 hat und somit wieder beim Thema wäre.
Das "in Szene setzen" scheint ja auch wunderbar geklappt zu haben, wie man an diesem Thema und den ganzen Nachrichtenbeiträgen und Talkshows sieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob man eine Anzeige wegen Beleidigung bekommt bzw. wegen einer Beleidigung die Personalien festgestellt werden oder ob man wegen einer Beleidung erstmal von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen wird. Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel sollte eigentlich ein Begriff sein.



Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun. "Verhältnismäßige" Mittel darf die Polizei einsetzen, um die öffentliche Ordnung sicher-/wiederherzustellen. Beeldigungen, erst recht gegen Einzelpersonen ("Öffentlichkeit"?) gehören da definitiv nicht dazu. Auch Kaaruzo argumentiert nicht in dieser Weise, sondern findet Gewaltanwendung als Reaktion auf Beleidigungen, also als Strafmaßnahme, toll. Das ist keine Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel, sondern Selbjustiz unter Brechung gleich einer ganzen Reihe von Gesetzen, denn "Strafen" werden in Rechtsstaaten immer noch von der Judikative ausgesprochen.




Adam_West schrieb:


> Du solltest dich dringend mal informieren. Eine KFZ Versicherung und Teilkasko deckt KEINEN Vandalismus ab. Man benötigt dazu eine VOLLKASKO. Sorry, aber nur weil dir das nicht klar ist, ist das trotzdem so!
> 
> Ich kennen zwar nicht alle Versicherungen, aber alle mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte und mich informiert habe bestätigen genau das. Mutwillige Zerstörung wird über Versicherung und Teilkasko NICHt abgedeckt.



Also in meinem Fall (Europa) werden Brände von der Teilkasko abgedeckt, ungeachtet von deren Ursache. Ausgeschlossen ist nur Selbstverschulden. So kenne ich das auch von anderen Versicherungen, auch wenn ich da mangels Bedarf ebenfalls keinen aktuellen Überblick habe. Was ich aber umgekehrt kenne: Vollkaskos, die mutwillige Taten Dritter ebenfalls nicht versichern. Bunte Mischungen sind mit nicht bekannt, aber da würde ich auf alle Fälle nicht mehr plakativ von "man braucht eine Vollkasko" sprechen, denn mit der ursprünglichen Aufteilung haben solche Versicherungsangebote nichts mehr zu tun.

Bei den Autos, die da zum Teil angezündet wurden, lohnt sich ohnehin weder das eine noch das andere.




hazelol schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil kann die linke nicht wählen, allein schon aus dem grund, das es offensichtlich clientel gibt die den rechtsstaat und dessen gesetze mit füßen treten.



Aber andere Parteien mit Klientel, die den Rechtsstaat mit Füßen tritt, kannst du wählen?
Interessante Einstellung. Du bist vermutlich auch "Nicht rechts, aber..."?




Grestorn schrieb:


> Aber diese Kritik bitte nicht in dem Zusammenhang mit den Randalen zum G20. Und wenn, dann bitte bei jedem Satz oder wenigstens Posting mit dem Disclaimer,...



So wie jeder Muslim mit einem "ich verurteile Terrorismus" Schild durch die Gegend laufen muss?
Auch eine Möglichkeit Diskussionen zu erschweren 



> Denn die Polizei kann schlicht absolut nichts dafür, dass sich Menschen zusammengerottet haben, mit dem alleinigen Ziel in Hamburg für Krawall zu sorgen. Wer Fehlverhalten der Polizei als Rechtfertigung für geplante Krawalle missbraucht, der macht sich m.E. schlicht die Ziele der Krawallbrüder zu Eigen.



Das stimmt, hat aber rein gar nichts mit der Thematisierung von Polizeigewalt im Zusammenhang mit G20 und Hamburg zu tun.




blautemple schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist, was Linksextremismus mit "Den Linken" zu tun hat. Die AfD ist ja auch nicht Rechtsextrem, genauso wenig ist jeder Muslim ein Islamist...



Mit der Argumentation läufst du hier ins leere, denn ein Teil der Leute, die hier "Links" mit "kriminelle Idioten" gleichsetzen (ich sage bewusst nicht "Linksextreme", weil friedlichen Demonstranten auch Taten von unpolitischen Randalierern angehängt werden) hat in der Vergangenheit sehr wohl systematisch den Begriff "Islamist" für Muslime im Allgemeinen verwendet. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn mindestens zwei Diskussionsteilnehmer das auch weiterhin machen würden, wären derartige persönliche Angriffe nicht durch die Forenregeln verboten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2017)

(sry für Doppelposte, musste zwischendurch unterbrechen und irgendwie hat vor dem zweiten Teil meiner Antworten niemand gepostet  )



Adam_West schrieb:


> Keiner von uns hat diese Situation und dieses Vorgehen in den Raum gestellt und so ein Vorgehen gefordert! Du hast dir dieses Szenario ausgedacht und hier als Argument erwähnt. Du argumentierst gerade gegen dich selbst. Niemand hat gefordert in ein Gruppe von Menschen zu schießen um zufällig den Täter zu treffen, diese ganze Situtation entpsringt deiner Phantasie.



Hmmm - nö? Ein gewisser Kaaruzo hat ausdrücklich ein "robusteres Vorgehen" gefordert. Robuster als verdeckte Ermittler, die in die Luft schießen, robuster als SEKs die Türen mit Schusswaffen öffnen. Die nächst robustere Stufe sind Schüsse auf Menschen.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber net auf Kopf schiessen
> 
> In Türkei ist doch so junge daran gestorben weil er Brot kaufen war..v
> 
> Oder war das mit Tränengas Geschoss was ihm erwischt hat von der Polizei



Mit quasi jeder "nicht tödlichen" Waffe kam es schon zu Todesfällen. Deswegen wird sowas zum Glück auch in Deutschland nicht angewandt. Das ist einfach nur eine hemmschwellen-senkende Bezeichnung für sehr gefährliche Objekte.




Threshold schrieb:


> Du sollst einen auch nicht direkt vor dir ins Gesicht schießen.
> Aber wenn du einen Randalierer oder so hast, ist es einfacher, den aus 5 Meter in den Bauch zu schießen als zu versuchen ihn mit einem Schlagstock zu attackieren.



Wenn du einen mit Schusswaffe bewaffneten Randalierer vor dir hast, dann bringt es gar nichts.
Wenn du einen mit Nahkampfwaffen oder unbewaffneten Randalierer 5 Meter vor dir hast, dann hast du vier mindestens weitere vier Meter kein Problem und keinen Handlungsbedarf (und danach mit typischer Polizeimontur und Taktik kein größeres Problem)
Was du in beiden Fällen nicht hast: Ein Mittel um Kriminelle festzunehmen oder um Menschenmassen zu lenken. Und nur darum geht es bei Demonstrationen.
Was du aber beim Einsatz von Gummigeschossen & Co übrigens immer hast: Die Gefahr von schweren, auch bleibenden Verletzungen und von Missverständnissen. Denn weder für Kollegen noch für Demonstranten ist der Unterschied zu scharfer Munition auf den ersten Blick erkennbar. Und es gab auch schon genug Fälle in anderen Ländern, in denen Beamte versehentlich zur scharfen Waffe gegriffen haben und es war tatsächlich scharfe Munition...



> Denn bis du da bist, ist der schon wieder in der Menge untergetaucht und wird von den anderen gedeckt.
> Knallst du ihn aber ab, dass er keuchend am Boden liegt, kannst du ihn locker einsacken.



Es gibt kein einziges (Fern-)Waffensystem, dass jemanden mit >50% Wahrscheinlichkeit keuchend zu boden schickt und nicht jemand anderen mit >50% Wahrscheinlichkeit lebensgefährlich verletzt. Und wenn du tatsächlich mal einen organisierten Haufen hast, in dem sich soviele Leute gegenseitig decken, dass deine Hundertschaft keine Chance hat, dann nützt es dir auch nichts, wenn du ein Opfer schwer verletzt.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warten wir, bevor wir uns die Köpfe heiß reden auf das Ergebnis der Untersuchung ab:
> G20-Gipfel in Hamburg: Wer ist Schuld an der Gewalt? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Denn die Frage, warum man marodierende Banden marodieren lässt, ist berechtigt.
> ...



Meine Rede!




efdev schrieb:


> Bestand Hamburg eigentlich nur aus der einen Demo steht die jetzt auch für den ganzen Rest der passiert ist?



Nö. Hamburg bestand aus afaik mehreren dutzend Protestveranstaltungen und beinahe eben so vielen großen Polizeiaktionen (darunter locker ein halbes dutzend fragwürdiger) nebst ein paar Polizei-nicht-Aktionen (s.o.) und natürlich war da auch noch 100 Politiker & Wirtschaftsvertreter, die eine Stadt zu ihrem Spielplatz gemacht haben.
Aber die öffentliche Diskussion über Hamburg, die besteht tatsächlich nur noch aus 0,25 Demos und dem, was ein paar Dutzend Kriminelle danach gemacht haben.

(Erwähnte ich, wie mich das ankotzt?)


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Und wie viel % aus der gesamten Pappkiste?



Genug.



efdev schrieb:


> Irgendjemand muss verlieren wenn wir Gewinnen und üblich gibt es mehr Verlierer als Gewinner.



Und im Sozialismus gibt es noch mehr Verlierer.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Argentinien, Portugal, Spanien, Italien, Griechenland und als neusten Fall Mosambik, die durch die kriminellen Geschäfte von Kapitalisten (fast) in die Staatspleite getrieben wurden?



Es steht diesen Länder ja absolut frei, mal ne Weile Sozialismus auszuprobieren und sich davon überzeugen, was besser ist.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, das konnte der Kommunismus in Russland in den 50er bis 70er Jahren auch von sich behaupten. Mehr Menschen als zu Zarenzeiten lebten dank Kommunismus besser als vorher.



Sicher. Aber ging es den Menschen besser, als in einem kapitalistischen Land? Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo ist das jetzt also der Beleg das nur weil mehr Menschen besser als vor 50 Jahren leben der Kapitalismus die Lösung sein muss?



Weil es kein besseres System gibt. Alle Länder die im HDI vorne stehen, sind kapitalistisch.

Sofern ich mich nicht verguckt habe, ist das erste sozialtische Land (Kuba) auf Rang 68.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Haben die Nazis ja auch gesagt. Sowas ist absolut nichts neues in der Weltgeschichte.



Und die haben genauso gelogen, wie die Sowjets. Wenn verwunderst, waren ja auch Sozialisten. Sozialismus funktioniert nicht. Weder der rote, noch der braune.

Beides führt zu Misswirtschaft, beides führt zu Unfreiheit.



Poulton schrieb:


> Vorallem wenn die menschliche Seite zu kurz kommt. Das Nordkorea ******** ist, braucht man nicht zusätzlich zu betonen aber wenn man sich die Probleme in Südkorea anschaut:
> Young South Koreans call their country ‘hell’ and look for ways out - The Washington Post
> Sampo generation - Wikipedia
> Action demanded in South Korea over excessive overtime culture following producer suicide
> ...



Kannst ja mal einen Südkoreaner nach Nordkorea und einen Nordkoreaner nach Südkorea schicken und gucken, wem es wo besser gefällt. 



Poulton schrieb:


> (Auch wenn ich mich gerade frage, was das noch mit dem Urpsprungsthema zu tun hat.)



Na gerade die Linksautonomen verdammen ja den Kapitalismus und verherrlichen den Sozialismus. Deshalb ist eine Aufklärung darüber nicht verkehrt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es sogar Zeugenaussagen, bzw. die Nazis haben selbst zum Sturm auf G20 aufgerufen, wie gerade bei exakt im mdr berichtet wurde. Sollte dann auch bald als Video in der Mediathek erscheinen, aber auch als Text ist es sehr interessant:
> Wer steckt hinterm Schwarzen Block? | MDR.DE
> 
> Das "Antikapitalistische Kollektiv" ruft sowohl zu Demos bei eher linkten Themen, wie TTIP/CETA oder G20, als auch typische rechte/nationalsozialistische wie Überfremdung auf. Diese Gruppe wird vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet: Verfassungsschutz - Verfassungsschutz - Auftreten eines >>Antikapitalistischen Kollektivs<< (AKK) bei einer Demonstration in Plauen am 1. Mai 2016
> ...



Und am ersten Mai sind es auch immer Nazis, die sich als Linksautonome ausgeben, oder?

Lass mich raten, Riager Straße und Rote Flora sind eigentlich auch getarnte Nazis, die es den LInken in die Schuhe schieben wollen?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2017)

Was hat der 1. Mai mit G20 zutun?
Ansonsten wieder mal alles unbelegte Aussagen ohne jegliche Quelle. 

Außerdem, sind dort sehr wohl auch rechte dabei: 


			
				Verfassungsschutz Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Auftritt der AKK hat bisher vor allem einen antikapitalistischen Schwerpunkt um den 1. Mai als Aktionstag. Es ist jedoch davon auszugehen, dass die hier zutage tretenden Vernetzungen und Aktionsformen auch bei anderen die rechtsextremistische Szene betreffenden Ereignissen zum Tragen kommen werden.










Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die haben genauso gelogen, wie die Sowjets. Wenn verwunderst, waren ja auch Sozialisten. Sozialismus funktioniert nicht. Weder der rote, noch der braune.



An der Nsdap war nichts sozialistisch. Die haben sich nur so genannt um die Wähler zu täuschen. Hat ja leider auch funktioniert.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> An der Nsdap war nichts sozialistisch. Die haben sich nur so genannt um die Wähler zu täuschen. Hat ja leider auch funktioniert.



Stimmt nur in geringen Teilen. Die NSDAP war nicht sozialistisch in dem Sinne wie wir heute Sozialismus definieren würden, aber es hieß ja auch nicht SDAP sondern *NS*-DAP, ergo NATIONAL-SOZIALISTISCH.
Die NSDAP war also folglich eine Partei die eine völkisch / nationale Form des Sozialismus anstrebte, der sich natürlich vom Sozialismus wie ihn unter anderem der Kommunismus damals definierte klar abgrenzte und entsprechend unterschied. Trotzdem besaß die Idiologie der Nazis sehr wohl einen sozialistischen Charakter mit nationaler und völkischer Prägung und auch die eine oder andere Ehnlichkeit zum Sozialismus.

Der Sozialismus im allgemeinen strebt in der Theorie eine Gleichheit des  Menschen an, das hat der Nationalszoialismus im Prinzip auch, nur halt im völkischen Sinne. Alle Volksangehörigen sollten wirtschaftlich, gesellschaftlich und rechtlich möglichst gleich sein, ein Punkt der am Nationalsozialismus sozialistisch war.
Der Gedanke der Gleichheit findet sich auch immer wieder in verschiedenen Großprojekten der Nazis wieder, wie z.B. im Projekt Prora von Kraft durch Freude, oder der Organisation Kraft durch Freude selbst.
Darüber hinaus sollte man auch nicht vergessen, bzw. vielen ist es garnicht bewusst, das z.B das Kindergeld eigentlich von den Nazis in Deutschland im September 1935 erdacht und eingeführt wurde, um Anreize zu schaffen damit die Geburtenraten steigen. Es ist entsprechend keine Erfindung unserer westlichen Demokratien, oder der Kommunisten im ehemaligen Ostblock, damals bezeichnete man es aber noch als Kinderbeihilfe und nicht wie nach dem Krieg als Kindergeld.
Die Kinderbeihilfe ist definitiv auch eine soziale Leistung.

Man könnte noch eine ganze Reihe mehr an Dingen nennen die an der NSDAP sozial, bzw. national-sozialistisch sind, aber das dürfte wohl kaum nötig sein um zu zeigen das die NSDAP das sozialistisch in der Bezeichnung nicht nur als Köder für den Wähler im Namen trug. 

Folglich, das sozialistisch im Namen war nicht nur dazu da Wähler zu täuschen, das Program und die Idioloigie der Nazis besaß auch in der Realität einen völkisch-/nationalsozialistischen Charakter, allerdings geht der halt, sofern man sich damit nicht gerade privat beschäftigt, in den Medien / Dokus / Geschichtsuntericht unter, da die Themen dort mit den Verbrechen und der Krieg in der Regel nur ein relativ einseitiges Gesamtbild der NSDAP zeichnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2017)

In den meisten Dokus zur Zivilgesellschaft wird der sozialistische Teil eigentlich sehr intensiv beleuchtet. Über was wollte man da sonst auch berichten? Der NS-Staat durchdrang das gesamte Zivilleben und griff mit staatlichen Angebten und Zwängen sehr tief in die Lebensgestaltung der Leute und in wirtschaftliche Aktivitäten des Volkes ein. Aber zugleich beschäftigen sich die Dokus dann eben auch direkt mit Verbrechen, weil eben alle positiven Wirkungen dieser Einmischung auf die "arische Nation" gerichtet und mit massiven, nicht selten lebens-, zumindest aber existenzbedrohenden Folgen für alle anderen Verbunden waren. "Sozialismus" ist im weitesten Sinne eben eine Methode, die nur dann linke Folgen hat, wenn man sie in den Dienst aller Menschen stellt, auch wenn da niemand von "unversellem Sozialismus" spricht. Nimmt man die gleiche Methode und sellt sie in den Dienst nationalistischer Ziele (und wendet auch noch die gleichen diktatorischen Maßnahmen an, die auch den real existierenden sogenannten "linken" Sozialismus prägten), hat das rechtsextreme Folgen. Ähnlich wie ein "Güterzug mit Viehwaggons" von einem landwirtschaftlichen Transportmittel zum Bestandteil eines Genozid wird, wenn Nazis ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den meisten Dokus zur Zivilgesellschaft wird der sozialistische Teil eigentlich sehr intensiv beleuchtet. Über was wollte man da sonst auch berichten? Der NS-Staat durchdrang das gesamte Zivilleben und griff mit staatlichen Angebten und Zwängen sehr tief in die Lebensgestaltung der Leute und in wirtschaftliche Aktivitäten des Volkes ein. Aber zugleich beschäftigen sich die Dokus dann eben auch direkt mit Verbrechen, weil eben alle positiven Wirkungen dieser Einmischung auf die "arische Nation" gerichtet und mit massiven, nicht selten lebens-, zumindest aber existenzbedrohenden Folgen für alle anderen Verbunden waren. "Sozialismus" ist im weitesten Sinne eben eine Methode, die nur dann linke Folgen hat, wenn man sie in den Dienst aller Menschen stellt, auch wenn da niemand von "unversellem Sozialismus" spricht. Nimmt man die gleiche Methode und sellt sie in den Dienst nationalistischer Ziele (und wendet auch noch die gleichen diktatorischen Maßnahmen an, die auch den real existierenden sogenannten "linken" Sozialismus prägten), hat das rechtsextreme Folgen. Ähnlich wie ein "Güterzug mit Viehwaggons" von einem landwirtschaftlichen Transportmittel zum Bestandteil eines Genozid wird, wenn Nazis ins Spiel kommen.



Na ich weiß nicht, klar beschäftigt man sich mal in der einen oder anderen Doku mit Dingen wie Kraft durch Freude, oder Prora, aber eine gute Doku die sich mal wirklich umfassender mit den Punkten beschäftigt die die Wähler damals an der NSDAP auch nicht unerheblich attraktiv gemacht hat und das ist eben auch genau dieser soziale und teilweise auch sozialistische Kontext würde mir jetzt auf anhieb keine einfallen und ich hab da wirklich schon, denke ich, vieles von dem gesehen was deutsche und englischsprachige Medien fürs Fernsehn produziert haben.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2017)

Dann würde ich vielleicht auf Fachliteratur ausweichen  
Dokus sind auch immer so eine Sache, denn auch da muss man kritisch hinterfragen. 
Ad hoc fällt mir aber kein Buch zu deinem Thema ein. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich vielleicht auf Fachliteratur ausweichen
> Dokus sind auch immer so eine Sache, denn auch da muss man kritisch hinterfragen.
> Ad hoc fällt mir aber kein Buch zu deinem Thema ein.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Beschäftigen tut sich unter anderem das Buch "Nationale Sozialisten in der NSDAP" von Markus März mit dem Thema, oder auch Hitlers "Mein Kampf" gibt natürlich einige Einblicke in die Gedankengänge Hitlers zum nationalen Sozialismus.
Richtig zugängliche Fachliteratur zu der Thematik ist aber in der Tat ansonsten ehr schwer zu finden...

Aber ich glaube wir sollten dann auch mal zum Thema zurück kommen, das schweift langsam zu weit ab.
Ich wollte ursprünglich eigentlich nur DKK007 aufzeigen das die NSDAP durchaus sozialistische Gesichtspunkte besaß.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Juli 2017)

München ginge nicht?

Spinnst du?? Wenn das bei uns stattfinden würde, würde Horsti persönlich runtergehen auf die Straße und alle Demonstranten umklatschen... Dann würde er erkennen das er null Chance hätte und das würde glaube ich halb Bayern komplett aus dem Ruder bringen...


----------



## hazelol (20. Juli 2017)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> München ginge nicht?
> 
> Spinnst du?? Wenn das bei uns stattfinden würde, würde Horsti persönlich runtergehen auf die Straße und alle Demonstranten umklatschen... Dann würde er erkennen das er null Chance hätte und das würde glaube ich halb Bayern komplett aus dem Ruder bringen...



denke eher das die polizei mit 1l krügen zurück werfen wenn, die demonstranten anfangen mit bier flaschen zu werfen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich wollte ursprünglich eigentlich nur DKK007 aufzeigen das die NSDAP durchaus sozialistische Gesichtspunkte besaß.



Was meiner Meinung nach aber immer was mit der Kontrolle der Kinder hat.
Wieso wohl waren die Kindergärten in der DDR immer gratis und voll? Weil der Staat dort seine Doktrin einfach durchsetzen konnte. Kinder sind formbar.
Und Hitlers Partei hat da nichts anderes gemacht. Immer die Jugend formen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach aber immer was mit der Kontrolle der Kinder hat.
> Wieso wohl waren die Kindergärten in der DDR immer gratis und voll? Weil der Staat dort seine Doktrin einfach durchsetzen konnte. Kinder sind formbar.
> Und Hitlers Partei hat da nichts anderes gemacht. Immer die Jugend formen.



Du kannst am Ende jede Entscheidung, genau wie jeden Gegenstand, pervertieren.
Videoüberwachung an Bahnhöfen soll auch der Bekämpfung von Vandalismus und Verbrechen dienen, man könnte es aber auch zur Überwachung und Verfolgung von unbequemen Personen missbrauchen.
Oder nimm das Internet, das war ursrpünglich für militärische Kommunikation erdacht worden und hat auch seinen Weg in die Zivilgesellschaft gefunden, wo es äußerst nützlich ist und einen Mehrwert für die Menschen darstellt.  

Am Ende spielt es also gar keine Rolle aus welchen Gedankengängen etwas hervorgegangen ist, oder wie es ursprünglich politisch instrumentalisiert wurde, um die Zuordnung festzulegen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> wo es äußerst nützlich ist und einen Mehrwert für die Menschen darstellt.



Den Schenkelklopfer muss man erst mal wirken lassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Schenkelklopfer muss man erst mal wirken lassen.



Was daran so witzig? Zugang zu Informationen, Bildung und Unterhaltung überall auf der Welt von überall auf der Welt ist definitiv ein Mehrwert und nützlich...


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über was wollte man da sonst auch berichten? Der NS-Staat durchdrang das gesamte Zivilleben und griff mit staatlichen Angebten und Zwängen sehr tief in die Lebensgestaltung der Leute und in wirtschaftliche Aktivitäten des Volkes ein. Aber zugleich beschäftigen sich die Dokus dann eben auch direkt mit Verbrechen, weil eben alle positiven Wirkungen dieser Einmischung auf die "arische Nation" gerichtet und mit massiven, nicht selten lebens-, zumindest aber existenzbedrohenden Folgen für alle anderen Verbunden waren. "Sozialismus" ist im weitesten Sinne eben eine Methode, die nur dann linke Folgen hat, wenn man sie in den Dienst aller Menschen stellt, auch wenn da niemand von "unversellem Sozialismus" spricht. Nimmt man die gleiche Methode und sellt sie in den Dienst nationalistischer Ziele (und wendet auch noch die gleichen diktatorischen Maßnahmen an, die auch den real existierenden sogenannten "linken" Sozialismus prägten), hat das rechtsextreme Folgen.



Ob nun "Sozialismus" oder "National-Sozialismus",

beides wurde den Menschen durch autoritäre Systeme aufs Auge gedrückt

Wer nicht mitspielte. war halt ein Loser 

Die reine Idee eines Systems, wo alle die gleichen Chancen haben (ohne Gehirnwäsche)
ist an sich nicht verwerflich

Der Gewinn muss halt nur etwas besser verteilt werden

Fakt ist, das heutige System wird in dieser Form nicht mehr so lange bestehen


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ob nun "Sozialismus" oder "National-Sozialismus", beides wurde den Menschen durch autoritäre Systeme aufs Auge gedrückt. Wer nicht mitspielte. war halt ein Loser



Stimmt soweit, wobei der letzte Satz ein bisschen was von Understatement hat 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die reine Idee eines Systems, wo alle die gleichen Chancen haben (ohne Gehirnwäsche) ist an sich nicht verwerflich.



Gleiche Chancen heißt aber nicht, dass am Ende auch alle die gleich nutzen können und werden.

Menschen sind nunmal unterschiedlich. Systeme die das leugnen, werden immer scheitern.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Gewinn muss halt nur etwas besser verteilt werden. Fakt ist, das heutige System wird in dieser Form nicht mehr so lange bestehen



Dann sollte man das System vielleicht reformieren, statt gegen eins auszutauschen, dass nachweislich nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann sollte man das System vielleicht reformieren, statt gegen eins auszutauschen, dass nachweislich nicht funktioniert hat.



Ja eben, davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit 

Ich habe doch nix dagegen, wenn einer im Jahr 10 Mio. verdient,
und 4 Mio. Steuern zahlt

Wenn aber globale Player Mrd. scheffeln, ohne ihren Steuer-Beitrag zu leisten,
dann läuft doch irgendwas schief 

Jetzt müsste man mal überlegen, wer steht den hinter diesen "Playern"

Global agierende Konzerne, deren Aktionäre sich so fett gesaugt haben,
dass sie gar nicht mehr wissen, wohin mit der Kohle 

Und wenn dann mal an der Börse eine Blase platzt, 

meine Güte , die Armen ...


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja eben, davon rede ich doch die ganze Zeit
> 
> Ich habe doch nix dagegen, wenn einer im Jahr 10 Mio. verdient,
> und 4 Mio. Steuern zahlt
> ...



Wo ist denn das Problem?
Steuern erheben und fertig.
Macht nur keiner, weil es immer jemanden gibt, der die mit 0% Steuern lockt.
Daher musst du eine weltweite Wirtschaftspolitik machen. Weg mit der Staatenlösung.
Her mit der Regulierung.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2017)

Wobei man da ja einfach damit lösen kann, das Einnahmen dort versteuert werden müssen, wo sie erzeugt werden.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man da ja einfach damit lösen kann, das Einnahmen dort versteuert werden müssen, wo sie erzeugt werden.



Tja, komisch, wieso die Politik das nicht macht, oder?
In jeder Talkshow wird darüber gestritten, wie mies das ist, dass Apple, Starbucks und Co. keine Steuern zahlen.
Gleichzeitig wird aber erklärt, dass das international agierende Konzerne sind und man daher nichts dagegen machen kann.
Was ich von diesen Politikern halte, kann ich öffentlich nicht sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für Beleidigung nicht. Warum die Polizei aber Mordversuche (Molli und Pflastersteine) nicht entsprechend ahndet, ist mir tatsächlich ein Rätsel.



Das SEK ist doch angerückt und konnte das ganze ohne einen einzigen Schuss einfach durch genügend Abschreckung der Automatik Waffen und entsprechende Ausbildung auflösen. Ich weiß nicht wo da dein Problem ist.
Hat eben etwas gedauert bis das SEK da war, das wäre der einzige Kritikpunkt an der Aktion.
Interessanterweise hieß es gestern, das eine österreichische Spezialeinheit angerückt ist (Cobra??). Spezialkräfte aus Österreich vor Ort , Randale in Hamburg: Cobra stürmte Barrikaden - Niederösterreich | heute.at
Wo sind die deutschen? Was haben die gemacht? Welche Befugnisse haben ausländische Einheiten auf deutschem Boden? 
Das sind die entscheidenden Fragen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hieß es gestern, das eine österreichische Spezialeinheit angerückt ist (Cobra??). Spezialkräfte aus Österreich vor Ort , Randale in Hamburg: Cobra stürmte Barrikaden - Niederösterreich | heute.at
> Wo sind die deutschen?



Das ist eigentlich keine neue Information. Das man die östereichische Spezialeinheit eingesetzt hat ist spätestens seit dem Sonntag vom G20 Gipfel bekannt gewesen und wurde auch klar kommuniziert.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was haben die gemacht?



Die östereichische Spezialeinheit war ursprünglich im Rahmen der Amtshilfe von Östereich angefordert worden um bei der Sicherung von G20 gegen Terroranschläge zu unterstützen, waren also eigentlich nicht dafür eingeplant gewesen randalierende Vandalen von Dächern zu vertreiben, warum man dann trotzdem gerade diese Spezialeinheit dafür rangezogen hat und nicht das SEK weiß ich aber auch nicht mit Sicherheit.
Vermuten würde ich das man die östereichische Einheit zu dem Zeitpunkt am ehsten bei der Terrorabwehr entbehren konnte und sie deshalb dort eingesetzt hat, aber wie gesagt, nur meine Vermutung.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Befugnisse haben ausländische Einheiten auf deutschem Boden?



Die gleichen wie deutsche Sicherheitskräfte, da sie im Rahmen der Amtshilfe angefordert wurden und entsprechend auch direkt der deutschen Einsatzleitung und somit deutschen Behörden unterstanden.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind die entscheidenden Fragen.



Eigentlich sind es keine entscheidenden Fragen, da wir hier nicht von Polizisten sprechen die durchgängig bei Veranstaltungen im direkten Kontakt mit Demonstranten standen, sondern von einer Spezialeinheit die man nur schwerpunktmäßig in Situationen einsetzt die für den normalen Polizisten nicht mehr mit kalkulierbaren Risiken zu lösen sind. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Hat eben etwas gedauert bis das SEK da war, das wäre der einzige Kritikpunkt an der Aktion.



Das hingegen ist die eigentlich entscheidende Frage, warum hat es so lange gedauert (3h) bis man endlich gegen die Vandalen im Schanzenviertel vorgegangen ist?
Augenzeugen und Anwohner berichteten das die Spezialkräfte bereits nach etwa einer Stunde vor Ort waren, aber man erst nach etwa zwei weiteren Stunden dann mit der Räumung begonnen hat.
Warum das aber der Fall war darüber schweigt sich die Polizei aus, oder gibt nur unbefriedigende Antworten.

Wäre man böse könnte fast vermuten man wollte dort entsprechende Bilder produzieren und hat die Vandalen deshalb noch 2 Stunden dort ungestört wüten lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beschäftigen tut sich unter anderem das Buch "Nationale Sozialisten in der NSDAP" von Markus März mit dem Thema, oder auch Hitlers "Mein Kampf" gibt natürlich einige Einblicke in die Gedankengänge Hitlers zum nationalen Sozialismus.
> Richtig zugängliche Fachliteratur zu der Thematik ist aber in der Tat ansonsten ehr schwer zu finden...
> 
> Aber ich glaube wir sollten dann auch mal zum Thema zurück kommen, das schweift langsam zu weit ab.
> Ich wollte ursprünglich eigentlich nur DKK007 aufzeigen das die NSDAP durchaus sozialistische Gesichtspunkte besaß.



Mein Kampf ist aber nicht lesbar^^ 
Ich werde mal in unserer Fachbibliothek nachsehen ob ich was zu dem Thema finde. Oder ich könnte ein paar Datenbanken zu wissenschaftlichen Aufsätzen durchsuchen. Da findet sich garantiert genug. 

Und klar waren die Nationalsozialisten sozialistisch. Der Name "Nationalsozialisten" ist ja eigentlich nur eine Reaktion auf die "normalen" Sozialisten, deren "Traum"/Ziele  ja eher im internationalen Maßstab Anwendung gefunden hätte (zumindest wenn es nach den Sozialisten ginge). Das waren also die "internationalen Sozialisten" und die Nationalsozialisten waren die "nationalen Sozialisten". 
Ziemlich banal, aber so kamen die Nationalsozialisten zum Namen^^ Und das impliziert eben auch dass der Sozialismus auch im Nationalsozialmus vertreten war.


----------



## PeterPetzer (20. Juli 2017)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, Gewalt ist kein Mittel und falls die Polizei Fehler macht, gibt es den gesetzlichen Weg, stattdessen mit Gewalt auf die Exekutive zu antworten ist absolut indiskutabel. Möchte noch anmerken, daß Linksextremismus mitnichten  nur bei vermummten Gewalttätern ein solcher ist, sondern daß er schon mit der versuchten Durchsetzung der politischen Korrektheit - also dem in-den-Kopf-zwingen der linken Ideologie - anfängt.
Es würde hier ja auch niemand  behaupten, daß nur die ausführenden Personen in Konzentrationslagern Nationalsozialisten waren und der nette , glücklich verheiratete und immer höfliche Gauleiter von nebenan soll keiner gewesen sein.
Das Übel fängt schon im Geist an und da muss man bei den Hauptverbreitern in Medien und Politik suchen, wobei natürlich auch die Verknüpfung zwischen Medien und Politik zu beachten sind, siehe diverse Verlagshäuser im Besitz der SPD, welche ja schon lange - wie alle Altparteien - demokratische Pfade verlassen hat.


Abschließende Frage: wie kommt es, daß bei einer Diskussion um die Gewalttätigkeit Linksextremer schon wieder Adolf Hitlers "Mein Kampf" zum Thema wird ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2017)

PeterPetzer schrieb:


> ... daß [Gewalt]  Linksextremismus mitnichten  nur bei vermummten Gewalttätern ein solcher ist, sondern daß er schon mit der versuchten Durchsetzung der politischen Korrektheit - also dem in-den-Kopf-zwingen der linken Ideologie - anfängt....


Es ist auch überhaupt keine verbale Gewalt, wenn man andere als
- Scheiẞnazi
- Drecksbehinderter
- kleiner Zwerk
- Volksschädling
- (beliebige Religion einsetzen) Dreckspack
- perserver Schwuler
- ...
bezeichnet.  Es ist ein Grundrecht der Meinungsfreiheri, ich weiss, natürlich 

Es ist aber natürlich extreme Gewalt, wenn man andere bittet, wertfreier zu formulieren.So ist das 
aber mit jener Gruppe, die gegen Gendermainstream, Gleichberechtigung aller Mitbürger und auch 
die Vermeidung diskriminierende Begriff sind. Die Gruppe, aus der solche Forderungen kommen ist
politisch ziemlich eindeutig zu verorten. Aber so ist das halt, Dummheit gab es, Dummheit gibt es
und Dummheit wird es geben.

Soviel übrigens zu unseren Vorbildern, die auf Grund ihrer überragenden moralischen Einstellung
als einzige im Staat Gewalt gegen andere ausüben durfen. Profis, echte G20 Profis, um zum Thema
zurück zu kommen
G20 in Hamburg: Berliner Polizist wird von seiner Funktion entbunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ganz besonders toll fand ich, dass eine Einrichtung für Kriegflüchtlinge, in der diese Menschen
oft über ein Jahr leben müssen, für Polizisten für nur ein Wochenende so unannehmbar ist, dass
man sie verwüstet. Aber wehe, Kriegsflüchtlinge sagen in einem Interview, dass ihre Unterkunft 
einige Mängel aufweist, die leicht zu beheben wären. Da steht man als mündiger Bürger nur da 
denkt sich über unsere populistischen Rechtsdeppen und Polizisten Vorbilder nur


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ganz besonders toll fand ich, dass eine Einrichtung für Kriegflüchtlinge, in der diese Menschen
> oft über ein Jahr leben müssen, für Polizisten für nur ein Wochenende so unnanhembnar ist, dass
> man sie verwüstet. Da steht man als mündiger Bürger nur da denkt sich



Ich bezweifle etwas das es was mit der Art der Unterkunft zu tun hatte das man dort Vandalismus betrieben hat, geht auch nicht aus dem von dir verlinkten Artikel hervor das es so wäre. 

Bei mir im Haus hat es auch schon Partys von Bewohnern gegeben wo am nässten Morgen das Treppengeländer im Treppenhaus und die Eingangstür ordentlich lediert waren, alles verdreckt war und ich bzweifle das dort auch die Art der Unterbringung schuld gewesen ist.

Gibt halt Menschen die ihr Verhalten auf Partys unter übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum nicht mehr im Griff haben und die dann meinen Gegenstände und Einrichtungen zerlegen zu müssen / können.
Darauf zu schließen das dies nur passiert ist weil ihnen die Unterkunft nicht gepasst hat ist in etwa so einseitig, kurzsichtig und belegbar wie das man Polizeigewalt und die die Ausschreitungen extremistischer Vandalen nicht in einem Thread behandeln darf / kann. 

Man könnte auch sagen, deine Äußerung grenzt hier schon etwas sehr an frei erfunden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle etwas das es was mit der Art der Unterkunft zu tun hatte )


Ob Du es bezweifelst oder nicht ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es passierte:

*"Polizisten beschweren sich über Unterkunft in Hamburg"*
_"...Auf der Facebook-Seite der Gewerkschaft der Polizei Rheinland-Pfalz beschweren sich die Polizisten unter anderem darüber, dass der Anfahrtsweg vom Containerdorf in Bad Segeberg zum Essen mehr als 1,5 Stunden betrage...."_
Quelle: G20: Polizisten beschweren sich uber Unterkunft in Hamburg | ZEIT ONLINE

Wirklich, unerträglich, da muss man randalieren. Komisch, von jedem Maurer wird erwartet, 
dass er Morgens einmal 1,5h durch Hamburg und abends zurück fährt. unbezahlt natürlich.
Es ist nicht schön, aber 20.000 Polizisten müssen auch untergebracht werden. Da wohnt dann
nicht jeder wie die Staatsgäste.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

Ich lese da nicht, dass die Polizisten randaliert haben, sondern das sie sich (wenn man liest, was so nicht funktioniert/fehlte) zu Recht beschwert haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2017)

"Verwüßtet" war als sprachliches Stilmittel etwas übertrieben formuliert, 
es wurde von Beschädigungen durch einige Polizisten berichtet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

Ich les in dem Artikel auch nichts über Beschädigungen, nur über Beschwerden seitens der Polizei.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ob Du es bezweifelst oder nicht ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es passierte:
> 
> *"Polizisten beschweren sich über Unterkunft in Hamburg"*
> _"...Auf der Facebook-Seite der Gewerkschaft der Polizei Rheinland-Pfalz beschweren sich die Polizisten unter anderem darüber, dass der Anfahrtsweg vom Containerdorf in Bad Segeberg zum Essen mehr als 1,5 Stunden betrage...."_
> ...



Das belegt immer noch nicht das man deshalb randaliert hat und der Auslöser nicht ehr der exzessive Alkoholkonsum war. 
Oder ist klar belegt das Polizisten stocknüchtern Dinge zerstört haben um ihren Frust über die Unterbringung Luft zu machen?


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> *"Polizisten beschweren sich über Unterkunft in Hamburg"*
> _"...Auf der Facebook-Seite der Gewerkschaft der Polizei Rheinland-Pfalz beschweren sich die Polizisten unter anderem darüber, dass der Anfahrtsweg vom Containerdorf in Bad Segeberg zum Essen mehr als 1,5 Stunden betrage...."_
> Quelle: G20: Polizisten beschweren sich uber Unterkunft in Hamburg | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Wirklich, unerträglich, da muss man randalieren.


Da geht es um Polizisten aus Rheinland-Pfalz, nicht aus Berlin. Das ist nicht nur ein Unterschied im Namen, sondern auch in der Entfernung voneinander. Zumal in dem Artikel nirgendwo etwas von Demolieren der Unterkunft erwähnt wird. (Aber nach Pfälzer Saumagen ist man dazu sowieso nicht mehr in der Lage.)



interessierterUser schrieb:


> G20 in Hamburg: Berliner Polizist wird von seiner Funktion entbunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Dazu gab es auch was vom RBB: Berliner Partybullen x G20-Einsatz - YouTube



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lefskij (21. Juli 2017)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit in nahezu allen Medien und auch hier im Forum haufenweise neoliberale Schei*e mit all meinen Sinnen wahrnehmen müssen und es ist für mich persönlich nur schwer zu ertragen. Es sollten ruhig alle Menschen ihre Meinung frei äußern dürfen - bis auf diejenigen, welche anderen damit direkt oder auch indirekt Schaden zufügen.

Es steht ja bereits in unserem Grundgesetz und somit ist die Würde... usw.

Wenn sich dann eine Gruppe/Kommune oder auch die Bevölkerung eines ganzen Staates gegen die herrschenden Personen auflehnt, um ihre Lage menschlicher oder überhaupt lebenswert zu gestalten, sehe ich das ganz persönlich als absolut legitim an und daher ist dieses Zitat...



Leob12 schrieb:


> ...Und klar waren die Nationalsozialisten sozialistisch...



...leider nicht immer ganz so abwegig. Zumindest, wenn einige wenige Mächtige die Menschenwürde anderer schädigen. Direkten Einfluss auf diese Prozesse hat der Demokrat leider nur bedingt und daher möchte ich mich als "links" bezeichnen, denn ich träume von einer Welt, in der Ressourcen gerecht verteilt und in welcher nachhaltig gewirtschaftet wird - und zwar nicht nur in Hinblick auf die nächste Generation, bis z.B. fossile Brennstoffe aufgebraucht sind oder wir alle in "postfaktischen Maschinen", wie "zwei Hohlköpfe auf Bodeneffektfahrzeug" (googelt das mal - und lest den Text!) über diesen Globus transportiert werden - deswegen ist eine Revolution für optimale Lebensbedingungen aller Geschöpfe dieses Planeten wohl unausweichlich...

Weltverbesserer, Träumer und Spinner wird man indes genannt aber *es gibt in meinen Augen keine andere Lösung als den grünen Kommunismus*. Da werden sicher einige protestieren und meinen, dass der Kommunismus schon öfter gescheitert ist - möglicherweise findet man die Ursache im Handeln einiger weniger Mächtiger... Menschenwürde... nicht beachtet... usw.

Also ich bin aus Überzeugung und gerne "links" - und übrigens: Niemand *muss* Polizist werden!

Wenn ich dann unseren Innenminister-Darsteller sehe, wie er die Fahndungs-Aktion der Bildzeitung mit wohlwollenden Worten kommentiert, stimmt mich das sehr nachdenklich. Meiner Meinung nach findet im Moment eine ausgeprägte Hetzkampagne statt, gewalttätige Ausschreitungen hat es hier in der Bundesrepublik seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg des öfteren gegeben und dort sind auch Dachpfannen und Flaschen geflogen - das ist kein "linker Terror von noch nie dagewesenem Ausmaß" - das sind Menschen, die von diesen ungerechten Verhältnissen die Schnauze voll haben.

Die "Linksterroristen" *dürfen nicht mit dem wahren Terror dieser Zeit gleichgestellt werden*, denn dort werden Menschen vor laufender Kamera hingerichtet, denen werden die Köpfe abgeschnitten, sie werden gefoltert, vergewaltigt und was weiß ich noch...


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2017)

Wobei man durchaus auch an den Rechtsstaat glauben kann und Polizist (oder anderer Beruf in der Executive/Judikative) wird und trotzdem durchaus kritisch gegenüber der Banken und Großkonzerne ist.
Es gibt mehrere Bundestagsabgeordnete der Partei "Die Linke", sie vor ihrem Mandat bei der Polizei waren.

Polizei und Links/Kommunismus schließt sich nicht aus. Bekanntlich gab es ja auch in der DDR und den Ostblockstaaten (Volks)Polizisten.


----------



## lefskij (21. Juli 2017)

Sicher sind auch Polizisten nur Menschen, ob links, rechts oder einfach nur Schlägertypen, die Demonstranten angreifen, die nur stehend die Straße blockieren... Das rechtfertigt aber noch lange nicht, diesem mit der Faust in die Fresse zu schlagen, damit er vor dem Manschaftswagen verschwindet.

Auch eine weibliche Musikerin mit Schlagstöcken zu malträtieren, haben unsere Staatsschützer sicherlich nicht auf der Polizeischule gelernt.

Es laufen bereits etwa vierzig Anzeigen gegen Polizeibeamte, die sich offensichtlich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hatten und von solchen Individuen möchte ich nicht überwacht werden!

Desweiteren kann eine NSU-Truppe über Jahre hinweg unbehelligt morden und niemanden interessierts?? Pah, ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen muss!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da geht es um Polizisten aus Rheinland-Pfalz, nicht aus Berlin.


Ich dachte immer, Berlin ist das, was früher Bonn war und das ist doch Rheinland .... ach vergisses es ....   

Ja doch, ich finde keinen Artikel dazu. Es war nur ein Fernsehbericht über die feiernden Berliner Popelisten
in dem von Sachbeschädigung gesprochen wäre. War wohl zu früh hinaus posaunt, jetzt findet man Artikel
in der Richtung _"es gab keine Beschädigungen"_. Dann muss ich das wohl zurück nehmen. Oder ich 
behaupte in guter VTLer Manier, die Lügenpresse darf das nicht mehr berichten


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2017)

Man hatte sich vor allem über die allgemeinen Verhaltensweisen, wie Sex in der Öffentlichkeit (Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses) und rumfuchteln mit der Dienstwaffe (Noch zuverlässig im Sinne des WaffG??) beschert. 
Vorbilder für die Gesellschaft und Repräsentanten von Recht und Ordnung stellt man sich anders vor. G-20-Gipfel – Sex-Skandal: Hamburg schickt Berliner Polizisten nach Hause – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine



lefskij schrieb:


> Sicher sind auch Polizisten nur Menschen, ob links, rechts oder einfach nur Schlägertypen, die Demonstranten angreifen, die nur stehend die Straße blockieren... Das rechtfertigt aber noch lange nicht, diesem mit der Faust in die Fresse zu schlagen, damit er vor dem Manschaftswagen verschwindet.
> 
> Auch eine weibliche Musikerin mit Schlagstöcken zu malträtieren, haben unsere Staatsschützer sicherlich nicht auf der Polizeischule gelernt.
> 
> ...



Leute die sich nicht an die Gesetz halten gibt es auf allen Seiten. Das sind aber Ausnahmen, die deutlich in der Minderheit sind. 40/20000 Polizisten = 0,2%. 
Genauso 300 Gewalttäter zu 76000 friedlichen Demonstranten ( Die 76.000 friedlichen Demonstranten – die gab es auch - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt ): 300/76300 = 0,4%.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu gab es auch was vom RBB: Berliner Partybullen x G20-Einsatz - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Humor von/mit/über öffentliche Berliner Einrichtungen ist der Hammer. 
Das ist mein Favorit: Curry 36 schenkt Party-Polizisten Pommes – unter einer Bedingung –  B.Z. Berlin



lefskij schrieb:


> Also ich bin aus Überzeugung und gerne "links" - und übrigens: Niemand *muss* Polizist werden!
> 
> Die "Linksterroristen" *dürfen nicht mit dem wahren Terror dieser Zeit gleichgestellt werden*, denn dort werden Menschen vor laufender Kamera hingerichtet, denen werden die Köpfe abgeschnitten, sie werden gefoltert, vergewaltigt und was weiß ich noch...


Ich muss ehrlich sein - bei solchen Leuten wie dir wünsche ich es mir schon fast, wenn du irgendwann mal deren Hilfe brauchst und die sich stumpf sagen "Wir haben keine Zeit". Oder keine Lust haben. Würden heute nicht schon haufenweise Überstunden geschoben werden sähe es noch schlimmer aus. Sicher muss keiner Polizist werden, aber Polizist werden heißt auch nicht automatisch sich damit abzufinden, seinen Kopf für Massen hinzuhalten. Das Gehalt ist *********************, man wird heutzutage nicht mehr respektiert... Seit doch lieber froh, dass es noch Leute gibt, die freiwillig Ihren Kopf hinhalten. Ansonsten sieht es irgendwann überall so aus wie in Hamburg. 

Und das, was dort in Hamburg vorgefallen ist, ist mMn. auch Terrorismus. Wenn Unbeteiligte von Linksextremisten völlig grundlos angegriffen werden - Unbeteiligte, die nicht mal ansatzweise was mit dem kapitalistischen System zu tun haben. Geschäfte geplündert werden, Polizisten angegriffen werden, Brandsätze gelegt werden, Eigentum und im speziellen Autos von ganz normalen Leuten angezündet werden etc. . Das sogar ein Randaletourismus stattgefunden hat setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf. Wie man SOWAS gutheißen kann...

Ich rechne es der Polizei noch immer hoch an, dass nicht mal mit Gummigeschossen hantiert wurde. Und das hätte ich angesichts der Situation dort sogar für angemessen gehalten.  



lefskij schrieb:


> Auch eine weibliche Musikerin mit Schlagstöcken zu malträtieren, haben unsere Staatsschützer sicherlich nicht auf der Polizeischule gelernt.
> 
> Es laufen bereits etwa vierzig Anzeigen gegen Polizeibeamte, die sich offensichtlich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hatten und von solchen Individuen möchte ich nicht überwacht werden!
> 
> Desweiteren kann eine NSU-Truppe über Jahre hinweg unbehelligt morden und niemanden interessierts?? Pah, ich kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie ich kotzen muss!


Es ist unbestreitlich, dass es seitens der Polizei auch einige Gewaltvergehen gab - und ich finde es gut, dass diese nach Möglichkeit auch verfolgt werden. Denn von solchen Leuten will ich auch nicht beschützt werden. Ich hoffe auch, dass in diesem Fall die entsprechenden Polizisten wie "normale Leute" bestraft werden und es dort keinen "Bullenbonus" gibt... Schließlich hat man sich gerade als jemand, der diesen Beruf ausübt, und ganz besonders im Dienst, gesetzeskonform zu verhalten. 

Allerdings handelt es sich dabei nur um eine absolute Minderheit. Genauso, wie nur eine Minderheit der Flüchtlinge/Ausländer kriminell ist. Genauso wie, dass nicht mal ansatzweise (im Nachkomma-Promille-Bereich) alle Muslime Terroristen sind. Genauso wenig, wie alle Demonstranten in Hamburg randaliert haben. 

Was die NSU angeht... Wäre der NSU als solches und dessen Ausmaß der breiten Masse bekannt gewesen, wäre das sicherlich nicht egal gewesen. 

Ich habe hier noch einen ganz interessanten Bericht auf Fratzenbuch angezeigt bekommen. Wer mag, kann ihn sich ja mal angucken und sich eine Meinung bilden.
Panorama - die ganze Sendung | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2017

Meine: Es gab zwar von der Polizei abscheuliche Gewalttaten, aber die Beweggründe der linksextremen Gewalt sind ja mal unfassbar dämlich...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht, klar beschäftigt man sich mal in der einen oder anderen Doku mit Dingen wie Kraft durch Freude, oder Prora, aber eine gute Doku die sich mal wirklich umfassender mit den Punkten beschäftigt die die Wähler damals an der NSDAP auch nicht unerheblich attraktiv gemacht hat und das ist eben auch genau dieser soziale und teilweise auch sozialistische Kontext würde mir jetzt auf anhieb keine einfallen und ich hab da wirklich schon, denke ich, vieles von dem gesehen was deutsche und englischsprachige Medien fürs Fernsehn produziert haben.



Ich gebe zu, dass ich einen großen Bogen um quasi sämtliche US-"Dokus" zu diesem Thema (und auch anderen) mache und mir auch diverse "Hitlers ..." nicht reingezogen habe. Vielleicht habe ich daher einen verfälschten Überblick, aber gerade zu den Jugend- und Arbeiterorganisationen gibt es eine Reihe von Dokus, die Arbeitsprogramme finden sowieso in jedem einzelnen Bericht zu Aufrüstung und Wirtschaftsaufbau eine Erwähnung und KdF abseits der VW-Geschichte nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt... Was soll man da schon viel mit machen? Zu den letzten freien Wahlen wurde noch nicht viel versprochen, von den später erzählten Märchen kaum etwas umgesetzt, bevor alle Ressourcen in den Krieg gesteckt wurden. Da kann man wirklich nur Prora als Bauwerk thematisieren, aber das ist Thema für genau eine Doku (ich glaube, es gibt trotzdem drei oder vier )




Threshold schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach aber immer was mit der Kontrolle der Kinder hat.
> Wieso wohl waren die Kindergärten in der DDR immer gratis und voll? Weil der Staat dort seine Doktrin einfach durchsetzen konnte. Kinder sind formbar.
> Und Hitlers Partei hat da nichts anderes gemacht. Immer die Jugend formen.



Kostenlose Kinderbetreuung mag typisch für Sozialismus sein, aber umgekehrt gilt das nur sehr eingeschränkt. Absolut alle Systeme wollen Kinder in die gewünschte Form bringen, das findest du in Diktaturen und Monarchien genauso, wie im Kapitalismus mit diversen Werbemitteln im Schulunterricht und Jugendmedien und eben auch im internationalen wie nationalen Sozialismus.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Die reine Idee eines Systems, wo alle die gleichen Chancen haben (ohne Gehirnwäsche)
> ist an sich nicht verwerflich
> 
> Der Gewinn muss halt nur etwas besser verteilt werden



Und genau dafür hat niemand eine brauchbare Lösung. Einen Gewinn zu verteilen bedeutet immer, dass jemandem etwas abgenommen werden muss - und Materialismus als solcher aus der Natur resultiert und dessen kaum vermeidbare Abstraktion über Geld immer ein paar kapitalistische Mechanismen einbringt, muss man den Gewinn per Definition von Leuten wegnehmen, die durch ihren vergleichsweise großen Besitz auch mehr Macht als andere haben. Um die Starken der Gesellschaft zu zügeln brauchst du aber Repressalien - und die können immer missbraucht werden. Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären, denn die bis auf weiteres praktikabelste Lösung für dieses Dilemma ist leider gegenseitige Kontrolle mit zahlreichen konkurrierdenen Entitäten, was zu jeder Menge Reibungsverluste und der Unterdrückung von Schwächeren führt. Auch bekannt als Kapitalismus.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hingegen ist die eigentlich entscheidende Frage, warum hat es so lange gedauert (3h) bis man endlich gegen die Vandalen im Schanzenviertel vorgegangen ist?
> Augenzeugen und Anwohner berichteten das die Spezialkräfte bereits nach etwa einer Stunde vor Ort waren, aber man erst nach etwa zwei weiteren Stunden dann mit der Räumung begonnen hat.
> Warum das aber der Fall war darüber schweigt sich die Polizei aus, oder gibt nur unbefriedigende Antworten. Wäre man böse könnte fast vermuten man wollte dort entsprechende Bilder produzieren und hat die Vandalen deshalb noch 2 Stunden dort ungestört wüten lassen.



Wenn man die (Vor)Geschichte der Hamburger Polizei und ihr Verhältnis zu den betroffenen Stadtteilen bedenkt würde ich auf alle Fälle darauf wetten, dass einige Beamte sehr, sehr gerne zugeguckt haben, wie die Wohngegend ihrer erklärten Feinde zerlegt wurde. Schwierig wird nur zu klären, ob diese Haltung bei Personen in Entscheidungspositionen eine Rolle spielte und die Nicht-Einsatzplanung beeinflusste.
Bis auf weiteres hat die Hamburger Polizei auf alle Fälle massiv davon profitiert, dass Kriminellen freien Lauf gelassen hat.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gibt halt Menschen die ihr Verhalten auf Partys unter übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum nicht mehr im Griff haben und die dann meinen Gegenstände und Einrichtungen zerlegen zu müssen / können.
> Darauf zu schließen das dies nur passiert ist weil ihnen die Unterkunft nicht gepasst hat ist in etwa so einseitig, kurzsichtig und belegbar wie das man Polizeigewalt und die die Ausschreitungen extremistischer Vandalen nicht in einem Thread behandeln darf / kann.



Also wenn es tatsächlich derartige Randale in Polizeiunterkünften gegeben hat, dann wäre "Frustabbau auf einer scheiß Dienstreise mit miserabler Unterbringungsqualität" imho noch die freundlichste Interpretation. "Unfähig seinen Alkoholkonsum und sein Verhalten zu kontrollieren" wäre für Polizisten der weitaus üblere Makel. Auch wenn es die große Zahl von Krankmeldungen wesentlich besser erklären würde, als die hier geäußerten Meinungen:
Klarer Fall von Kater.




lefskij schrieb:


> Weltverbesserer, Träumer und Spinner wird man indes genannt aber *es gibt in meinen Augen keine andere Lösung als den grünen Kommunismus*. Da werden sicher einige protestieren und meinen, dass der Kommunismus schon öfter gescheitert ist - möglicherweise findet man die Ursache im Handeln einiger weniger Mächtiger... Menschenwürde... nicht beachtet... usw.



Die Frage ist nicht allein, ob es "Alternative zum grünen Kommunismus" gibt, sondern auch "ist der grüne Kommunismus eine praktikable Option?". Erstere Feststellung ist für sich genommen nämlich soviel wert wie die Aussage "wenn man ohne Fallschirm aus einem Flugzeug fällt, gibt es keine Alternative zu Levitation". Vollkommen richtig, vollkommen nutzlos.



> Also ich bin aus Überzeugung und gerne "links" - und übrigens: Niemand *muss* Polizist werden!



Nein, niemand muss das.
Aber jemand muss.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der Humor von/mit/über öffentliche Berliner Einrichtungen ist der Hammer.
> Das ist mein Favorit: Curry 36 schenkt Party-Polizisten Pommes – unter einer Bedingung –  B.Z. Berlin



Gefährliches Pflaster: Beamtenbestechung 
Zum Glück versteht die Berliner Polizei deutlich mehr Spaß als die Hamburger.



> Es ist unbestreitlich, dass es seitens der Polizei auch einige Gewaltvergehen gab - und ich finde es gut, dass diese nach Möglichkeit auch verfolgt werden. Denn von solchen Leuten will ich auch nicht beschützt werden. Ich hoffe auch, dass in diesem Fall die entsprechenden Polizisten wie "normale Leute" bestraft werden und es dort keinen "Bullenbonus" gibt... Schließlich hat man sich gerade als jemand, der diesen Beruf ausübt, und ganz besonders im Dienst, gesetzeskonform zu verhalten.



Der "Bullenbonus" liegt im System und beginnt schon damit, dass nur gegen einzelne Personen, die durch Eigenaktivitäten extrem hervorstachen, überhaupt ermittelt wird. Aber zum Beispiel nicht gegen die Einsatzleiter, die genehmigte Camps geräumt haben, nicht gegen die Beamten die Unschuldige 24 h und länger festgehalten haben, etc..


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juli 2017)

Rote Flora in Hamburg: Zahlt der Steuerzahler fur linken Extremismus? - WELT



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Stattdessen werden in den vergangenen eineinhalb Jahren Straftaten und mehr als 150 Polizeieinsätze im Zusammenhang mit oder im Umfeld der Roten Flora bestätigt, wie Meyer erklärt.



Solide Quote. Aufs Jahr gerechnet also alle 2 bis 3 Tage ein Einsatz.



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> „Der überwiegende Teil der Nutzer des Gebäudes gehört der autonomen Szene an, die vom Landesamt für Verfassungsschutz als gewaltorientiert eingestuft ist.“



"Aber, aber Polizeigewalt buhu buhu"



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> In der von Autonomen aus dem Umfeld der Flora herausgegebenen Zeitschrift „Zeck“ würden neben Demonstrationsaufrufen stets „Selbstbezichtigungsschreiben zu politisch motivierten Straftaten veröffentlicht“.



Gewaltorientiert und politisch motivierte Straftaten? Hmm, wie kann man sowas nennen?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Terrorismus (lateinisch terror ‚Furcht‘, ‚Schrecken‘) sind Gewaltaktionen gegen Menschen oder Sachen (wie Entführungen, Attentate, Sprengstoffanschläge etc.) zur Überwindung einer politischen Ordnung zu verstehen.



Na das trifft ja darauf zu. Überwunden werden soll der Kapitalismus und die Anwendung von Gewalt gegen Menschen (Polizisten) und Sachen (Autos und Läden) ist ja nicht zu übersehen.



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Untrennbar mit dem Haus verbunden sind zudem die Auseinandersetzungen, die sich Polizei und linke Szene alljährlich am 1. Mai liefern.



Aber das sind bestimmt alles Nazis, die sich unter die "Demonstranten" mischen, um es den LInksautonomen in die Schuhe zu schieben 



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Danach trägt die Stadt für 2016 und das bisher laufende Jahr insgesamt rund 9600 Euro. Darin enthalten sind Kosten für Gehwegreinigung, Niederschlagwasser, Winterdienst, Grundsteuer sowie Gebäude- und Feuerversicherung.



Jaja, so sind unsere "tapferen" Antikapitalisten. Den Staat und den Kapitalismus verdammen, aber schön die Hand aufhalten. 

Es bestätigt sich einmal mehr:

"Alles, was die Sozialisten vom Geld verstehen, ist die Tatsache, daß sie es von anderen haben wollen"- Konrad Adenauer

Danke, aber nein danke. Der Sozialismus ist gescheitert und niemand braucht diese Fehlentwicklung. Weder den roten, noch den braunen. Beides bedeutet Unfreiheit, Unterdrückung und Misswirtschaft.


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Misswirtschaft.



Na zumindest das hat der Kapitalismus überwunden auch wenn die Frage ist wie lange 
Denn Unfreiheit und Unterdrückung hast du auch im Kapitalismus es äußert sich nur anders. 

Aber schön das du Polizeigewalt wieder als wenig schlimm ansiehst wenn andere auch Gewalt ausüben so kann auch gleich jeder Gewalt anwenden "der hat aber auch"


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

Na, ist doch ganz einfach.
In Afrika werden 2050 5 Milliarden Menschen leben oder so.
Bis dahin haben die EU Länder durch ihr kapitalistischen Wirken den Kontinent ausgeplündert und alles heruntergewirtschaftet, was dort noch war.
Dann werden sich 500 Millionen Afrikaner  -- vielleicht auch 10 mehr -- in Richtung Europa auf den Weg machen.
Und dann können wir alle zusehen, wie der Kapitalismus mit den Früchten umgehen wird, die er geerntet hat.


----------



## efdev (21. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann können wir alle zusehen, wie der Kapitalismus mit den Früchten umgehen wird, die er geerntet hat.



Na ganz einfach H&K werden nen Höhenflug haben


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach H&K werden nen Höhenflug haben



Ehr Thyssen und Krupp, man braucht schon ordentliche Kanonen um auf Spatzen zu schießen zu können und bei 500.000.000 Spatzen auf einem Haufen trifft man dann vieleicht sogar mal ein paar.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2017)

Leute die sowas machen sind für mich Vollidioten. 
Kritik am Kapitalismus ist ok, aber wenn dann bitte friedlich.
Mir tun die Polizisten Leid die ihren Kopf für so etwas immer hinhalten müssen. Ich habe Respekt vor ihnen, den leider einige andere nicht mehr haben.
Und egal was sie machen es wird grundsätzlich schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Na zumindest das hat der Kapitalismus überwunden auch wenn die Frage ist wie lange



Bisher immer besser als jedes sozialistische Land. 



efdev schrieb:


> Denn Unfreiheit und Unterdrückung hast du auch im Kapitalismus es äußert sich nur anders.



Also haben wir hier keine freien Wahlen, kein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, keine Pressefreiheit, kein Schutz vor juristischer Willkür?

All das hast du in sozialistischen Ländern nämlich nicht. Wie man den Unterschied nicht erkennen kann, verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.



efdev schrieb:


> Aber schön das du Polizeigewalt wieder als wenig schlimm ansiehst wenn andere auch Gewalt ausüben so kann auch gleich jeder Gewalt anwenden "der hat aber auch"



Der Staat hat das Gewaltmonopol, Linksautonome nicht. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?

Wenn Leute Gewalt anwenden, die dazu nicht berechtigt sind (wie z.B. Linksautonome), dann hat die Polizei das Recht das mit Gewalt zu unterbinden. Punkt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, ist doch ganz einfach.
> In Afrika werden 2050 5 Milliarden Menschen leben oder so.
> Bis dahin haben die EU Länder durch ihr kapitalistischen Wirken den Kontinent ausgeplündert und alles heruntergewirtschaftet, was dort noch war.
> Dann werden sich 500 Millionen Afrikaner  -- vielleicht auch 10 mehr -- in Richtung Europa auf den Weg machen.
> Und dann können wir alle zusehen, wie der Kapitalismus mit den Früchten umgehen wird, die er geerntet hat.



Die afrikanischen Länder könnten ja mal mit einer vernünftigen Ein Kind Politik anfangen. Warum soll es unsere Schuld sein, wenn sich die Leute dort weiter vermehren, obwohl es ihnen doch so schlecht geht? Selber schuld.

Und gerade wegen der drohenden Völkerwanderung ist es wichtiger denn je, unsere Grenzen zu schützen. Damit wir nicht auch zur dritten Welt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also haben wir hier keine freien Wahlen, kein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit, keine Pressefreiheit, kein Schutz vor juristischer Willkür?
> 
> All das hast du in sozialistischen Ländern nämlich nicht. Wie man den Unterschied nicht erkennen kann, verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht.



Sorry, da würfelst du jetzt aber ein paar Dinge einfach wild durcheinander. 
Das wir hier Meinungsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit und einen halbwegs funktionierenden Rechtsstaat haben hat nichts mit dem Kapitalismus zu tun sondern damit das wir uns als Demokratie sehen. Demokratie hat erstmal auch nichts mit der wirtschaftsform des Kapitalismus zu tun, immerhin gibt es auch relativ kapitalistische Länder wie China die grundsätzlich dieser Art zu wirtschaften folgen, aber eben keine Meinungsfreiheit, Pressefreiheit, ect. besitzen und somit nicht demokratisch sind.

Und das soziale Ansätze und Kapitalismus, sowie Demokratie sich nicht gegenseitig ausschließen  sah und sieht man an Deutschland das sich selbst, im Gegensatz zu den USA, nicht eine rein kapitalistische Wirtschaftsform anstrebt, sondern den Ansätzen der sozialen Marktwirtschaft folgt (auch wen man die soziale Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland die letzten 26 Jahre ordentlich ausgehölt hat). 

Das aber nahezu alle  demokratischen Länder auch kapitalistisch sind mag daran liegen das sich beides gut miteinander verbinden lässt, nicht behindert und der Kapitalismus sich gegenüber anderen ehemaligen Wirtschaftsformen als die besser funktionierende durchgesetzt hat und heute auf der Welt einfach dominierend ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Das ist richtig, das bestreite ich ja auch gar nicht. Türlich gibt es auch kapitalisches Länder die Diktaturen sind (wie das von dir genannte China, oder z.B. Saudi-Arabien). 

Aber es gibt halt auch kapitalistische Länder, die demokratisch sind. Es gibt hingegen keine sozialstischen Länder die demokratisch sind. Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt hingegen keine sozialstischen Länder die demokratisch sind. Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied.



Weil das eine das andere ausschließt.
Um reinen Sozialismus betreiben zu können, musst du eben das Streben der Menschen nach Individualität einschränken.
Das geht eben nur mit persönlicher Einschränkungen und Beschneidung von Freiheiten.
Deswegen sage ich ja auch, dass wir uns von der kapitalistischen Bevormundung und Unterdrückung befreien müssen und das geht nur mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen.
Erst damit hat der Mensch als Individuum die Freiheit machen zu können, was er machen will ohne sich dem Druck des Arbeitsmarktes und der Ausbeutung der Unternehmen zu stellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

BGE ist z.B. eine super Idee wie man den Kapitalismus überarbeiten könnte. Da bin ich absolut dafür.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> BGE ist z.B. eine super Idee wie man den Kapitalismus überarbeiten könnte. Da bin ich absolut dafür.



Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist natürlich Sozialismus pur und dass Staaten wie die USA sowas nicht mal aussprechen können, ist mir natürlich klar, aber genau das brauchst du, um sich von den Klammern des Kapitalismus zu befreien ohne die Grundrechte nach Meinungsfreiheit und Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit des Menschen zu beschneiden.
Wer dann immer noch für 5€ die Stunde bei Amazon Kartons schleppen will, kann das ja weiterhin machen. Da habe ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist natürlich Sozialismus pur und dass Staaten wie die USA sowas nicht mal aussprechen können, ist mir natürlich klar, aber genau das brauchst du, um sich von den Klammern des Kapitalismus zu befreien ohne die Grundrechte nach Meinungsfreiheit und Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit des Menschen zu beschneiden.
> Wer dann immer noch für 5€ die Stunde bei Amazon Kartons schleppen will, kann das ja weiterhin machen. Da habe ich nichts dagegen.



Naja, wer sich über die grundlegenden Lebenssicherung hinaus etwas leisten können will wird auch mit dem BGE weiterhin einer Arbeit nachgehen. 
Immerhin heißt es nicht ohne Grund bedingungsloses *Grundeinkommen* und nicht bedingungsloses Einkommen.

Aber es würde halt endlich dafür sorgen das die Menschen sich nicht mehr für Mindestlohn, der dann noch durch rechtliche Trickserein gedrückt wird, irgendwo kaputtschuften müssen um am Ende dann doch kaum mehr als ALG II als Lohn zu bekommen, oder beim Amt aufstocken gehen zu müssen.

Das die Wirtschaft von so einen Vorschlag natürlich nicht gerne sieht verwundert wohl kaum, weil die Wirtschaft dann gerade in Bereichen attraktive Arbeitsbedingungen schaffen müsste wo sie jetzt einfach durch die Zwangslage der Arbeitnehmer für einen "Hungerlohn" arbeiten gehen zu müssen ausnutzt.
Außerdem würde das BGE natürlich erfordern das auch die Steuerlasten weniger einseitig auf Geringverdiener und den Mittelstand verteilt werden, sondern das man auch hohe "Einkommen" vernünftig besteuert.

Von daher habe ich leider auch im Moment wenig Hoffnung das man von politischer Seite den Mut aufbringen wird einen Feldversuch für das BGE in Angriff zu nehmen, leider.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2017)

Mit BGE könnte ich dann weniger arbeiten und wäre weniger kaputt vom Altenpflege Alltag.

Wer weiß..vlt kommen auch viele Leute in die Altenpflege oder bleiben auch und hören nicht auf.

Aber glaub net das sowas kommen wird 

Dafür sind die Menschen so sehr egoistisch..und wollen anderen nixs gönnen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, wer sich über die grundlegenden Lebenssicherung hinaus etwas leisten können will wird auch mit dem BGE weiterhin einer Arbeit nachgehen.
> Immerhin heißt es nicht ohne Grund bedingungsloses *Grundeinkommen* und nicht bedingungsloses Einkommen.
> 
> Aber es würde halt endlich dafür sorgen das die Menschen sich nicht mehr für Mindestlohn, der dann noch durch rechtliche Trickserein gedrückt wird, irgendwo kaputtschuften müssen um am Ende dann doch kaum mehr als ALG II als Lohn zu bekommen, oder beim Amt aufstocken gehen zu müssen.
> ...



Es geht um ein Grundeinkommen. Das in etwa dem Einkommen des Mindestlohns entspricht oder darüber angesiedelt ist. Ich rede nicht von Hartz 4 für alle.
Mit dem Einkommen kann man dann leben. Niemand ist mehr gezwungen für sein Leben arbeiten zu müssen, denn gerade der Zwang wird ja von den Unternehmen gnadenlos ausgenutzt.
Entfernst du diese Ausnutzung, kann der Mensch sein Leben flexibler gestallten.
Natürlich kann er weiterhin arbeiten und die meisten werden auch arbeiten wollen. Nur ist der Zwang eben weg und das ist der Vorteil.
Der eine kann nur ein paar Stunden am Tag arbeiten. Der andere arbeitet 60 Stunden die Woche -- es gibt hier eben auch keine Grenzen. Der nächste geht mit 50 in Rente -- er kriegt ja weiterhin das gleiche Geld wie vorher -- der andere arbeitet noch mit 70, weils im Spaß bringt.
Diese Individualität hast du heute nicht. 
Und dass du dafür ein völlig anderes Wirtschaftssystem aufbauen musst, ist doch logisch. Aber wenn niemand anfängt, das mal umzusetzen, wirst du ewig in diesem Trott hängen, in dem sich kapitalistische Blasen bilden, die irgendwann platzen, wie in den 2000ern die Dot Com Blase, 2008 die Immobilienblase. Ständig platzen Blasen, ständig muss der Steuerzahler dafür aufkommen.
Das Problem des Kapitalismus heute ist, dass Gewinne privatisiert und Verluste sozialisiert werden.
Es muss endlich mal wieder klar sein, dass Kapitalismus auch ein Risiko ist. Wenn meine Geldanlage für den Arsch ist und das Geld weg ist, dann ist eben das Geld weg.


----------



## Rolk (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...Ständig platzen Blasen...



und das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen wäre nur eine weitere.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> und das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen wäre nur eine weitere.



Nein. Warum sollte es das?
Du musst dich fragen, wieso im Kapitalismus überhaupt solche Blasen entstehen können?
Es geht immer nur um Gier und um noch mehr Gewinn.
Dieses Streben nach Gier und Reichtum könnte man durch das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen entgegen wirken.
Denn niemand müsste sich dann Reichtümer mehr anhäufen, da niemand mehr Angst vor Armut haben müsste.


----------



## Rolk (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Warum sollte es das?



Na weil es zwangsläufig in einem finanziellen Fiasko für den Staat enden würde.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na weil es zwangsläufig in einem finanziellen Fiasko für den Staat enden würde.



Nope. Wieso sollte es das?
Du musst es mal so sehen. In einem Wirtschaftssystem mit bedingungslosem Grundeinkommen gibt es keine Subventionen mehr. Man braucht sie nicht.
Ebenso wenig gibt es Bevorteilung von wenigen Industriezweigen.
Der Automobilwirtschaft hofiert man bis tief ins Rektum. Das fällt dann auch weg. Abgesehen davon, dass der Individualverkehr sowieso völlig aussehen wird als heute.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um ein Grundeinkommen. Das in etwa dem Einkommen des Mindestlohns entspricht oder darüber angesiedelt ist. Ich rede nicht von Hartz 4 für alle.



Nana, nicht übertreiben. Es sollte für Miete (1-Zimmer Wohnung) plus Leben reichen. Grundeinkommen, nicht Mittelstandsleben. Wer mehr will, soll weiterhin arbeiten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mit dem Einkommen kann man dann leben. Niemand ist mehr gezwungen für sein Leben arbeiten zu müssen, denn gerade der Zwang wird ja von den Unternehmen gnadenlos ausgenutzt.
> Entfernst du diese Ausnutzung, kann der Mensch sein Leben flexibler gestallten.



Gehts vielleicht noch Spur martialischer?

Wo genau arbeitest du, dass du dort "gnadenlos ausgenutzt wirst"?



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich kann er weiterhin arbeiten und die meisten werden auch arbeiten wollen. Nur ist der Zwang eben weg und das ist der Vorteil.
> Der eine kann nur ein paar Stunden am Tag arbeiten. Der andere arbeitet 60 Stunden die Woche -- es gibt hier eben auch keine Grenzen. Der nächste geht mit 50 in Rente -- er kriegt ja weiterhin das gleiche Geld wie vorher -- der andere arbeitet noch mit 70, weils im Spaß bringt.
> Diese Individualität hast du heute nicht.



Klar, nur musst du dafür Abstriche machen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass du dafür ein völlig anderes Wirtschaftssystem aufbauen musst, ist doch logisch. Aber wenn niemand anfängt, das mal umzusetzen, wirst du ewig in diesem Trott hängen, in dem sich kapitalistische Blasen bilden, die irgendwann platzen, wie in den 2000ern die Dot Com Blase, 2008 die Immobilienblase. Ständig platzen Blasen, ständig muss der Steuerzahler dafür aufkommen.



Und nach jeder Blase geht es wieder aufwärts. Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Man müsste einfach nur aufhören, denn Steuerzahlen dafür aufkommen zu lassen. Pleitefirmen mit staatlichen Mitteln fördern, dass hindert den Wettbewerb. Wer nicht wettbewerbsfähig ist, muss halt untergehen. Alles andere ist falsch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Problem des Kapitalismus heute ist, dass Gewinne privatisiert und Verluste sozialisiert werden.



Das stimmt. Wir sollte aufhören, Pleitefirmen zu stützen und diese auch pleite gehen lassen. GIlt übrigens auhc für Länder.

Wie soll da sonst je Eigenverantwortung entstehen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Es muss endlich mal wieder klar sein, dass Kapitalismus auch ein Risiko ist. Wenn meine Geldanlage für den Arsch ist und das Geld weg ist, dann ist eben das Geld weg.



Genau.


----------



## efdev (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nana, nicht übertreiben. Es sollte für Miete (1-Zimmer Wohnung) plus Leben reichen. Grundeinkommen, nicht Mittelstandsleben. Wer mehr will, soll weiterhin arbeiten.



Threshold redet von Leben da gehört auch ein Sozialleben dazu das heißt mehr als einen vollen Bauch, also auch mehr als Hartz4 dafür gibt es aber auch keine "Subventionen" mehr zu Hartz4 gehört ja mehr als nur das was auf dem Konto/ der Hand landet.
Ich weiß das widerstrebt wieder vielen wenn man auch ohne Arbeit leben kann weil die böse Jugend und der Nachbar dann sofort nur noch faul herumsitzen


----------



## Rolk (22. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe keine Lust die Folgen von diesem Vorstufenkommunismus ausbaden zu müssen. Wie stellt ihr euch eigentlich vor soll das mit den offenen Grenzen und einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen funktionieren? Alleine dieser Punkt würde dem System das Genick brechen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Threshold redet von Leben da gehört auch ein Sozialleben dazu das heißt mehr als einen vollen Bauch, also auch mehr als Hartz4 dafür gibt es aber auch keine "Subventionen" mehr zu Hartz4 gehört ja mehr als nur das was auf dem Konto/ der Hand landet.
> Ich weiß das widerstrebt wieder vielen wenn man auch ohne Arbeit leben kann weil die böse Jugend und der Nachbar dann sofort nur noch faul herumsitzen



Ja und für das Sozialleben muss man dann halt arbeiten gehen. Muss ja nicht viel sein, weil die Grundbedürfnisse (Wohnung + Nahrung) bereits bedient sind.

Grundbedürfnisse sind gesichert, für mehr muss man arbeiten. Was ist daran verkehrt?



Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Lust die Folgen von diesem Vorstufenkommunismus ausbaden zu müssen. Wie stellt ihr euch eigentlich vor soll das mit den offenen Grenzen und einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen funktionieren? Alleine dieser Punkt würde dem System das Genick brechen.



Das stimmt natürlich. BGE nur für Staatsbürger. Und die Möglichkeit zum Erwerb der Staatsbürgerschaft wird erst nach 10 Jahren weißer Weste in Deutschland gegeben.

Sozialstaat für alle und offene Grenzen funktionern natürlich nicht. Das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nana, nicht übertreiben. Es sollte für Miete (1-Zimmer Wohnung) plus Leben reichen. Grundeinkommen, nicht Mittelstandsleben. Wer mehr will, soll weiterhin arbeiten.



Versuch mal eine 1-2 Zimmer Wohnung in München für weniger als 800€ im Monat zu bekommen.
Der Staat hat wie immer das schnelle Geld gesehen und seine Sozialwohnungen verkauft, die er hatte und jetzt steigen dort die Mieten.
Wie immer geht es dabei um reinen Gewinn für die Unternehmen. Ergo Ausnutzen von Not.
Es geht darum, dass du ein Einkommen hast, bei dem du eben nicht mehr gezwungen bist arbeiten zu müssen. Wie hoch das im Endeffekt sein muss, kann man heute eh noch nicht beantworten. Können 1000€ sein, können 1500€ sein. Keine Ahnung.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gehts vielleicht noch Spur martialischer?
> 
> Wo genau arbeitest du, dass du dort "gnadenlos ausgenutzt wirst"?



Frag mal ein paar Leute, die bei Amazon arbeiten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und nach jeder Blase geht es wieder aufwärts. Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Man müsste einfach nur aufhören, denn Steuerzahlen dafür aufkommen zu lassen. Pleitefirmen mit staatlichen Mitteln fördern, dass hindert den Wettbewerb. Wer nicht wettbewerbsfähig ist, muss halt untergehen. Alles andere ist falsch.



Ja, Aufwärts. Haben wir alle gesehen. Wie viele Menschen leben heute auf der Straße als in ihren Wohnungen, weil die Banken ihnen das Blaue vom Himmel vorgelogen haben?


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja und für das Sozialleben muss man dann halt arbeiten gehen. Muss ja nicht viel sein, weil die Grundbedürfnisse (Wohnung + Nahrung) bereits bedient sind.
> 
> Grundbedürfnisse sind gesichert, für mehr muss man arbeiten. Was ist daran verkehrt?



Muss ich kaaruzo recht geben und wer mehr will geht bestimmt arbeiten sei es nur 80 Stunden in Monat und kann Rest seine Zeit fortbilden was auch immer 

Ich wäre zubsp. Nicht kaputt wegen mein Job als altenpfleger 

Oder denkst du ernsthaft, ich Pack das bis zu mein 67 Lebensjahr in Vollzeit? 

Wo mehr alte geben wird und weniger Pfleger

Und außerdem entfallen die ganze Verwaltungskosten für hartz4 und andere Sozialleistungen


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Versuch mal eine 1-2 Zimmer Wohnung in München für weniger als 800€ im Monat zu bekommen.
> Der Staat hat wie immer das schnelle Geld gesehen und seine Sozialwohnungen verkauft, die er hatte und jetzt steigen dort die Mieten. Wie immer geht es dabei um reinen Gewinn für die Unternehmen. Ergo Ausnutzen von Not.



In München zu leben, ist halt Luxus und kein Grundbedürfnis. Dafür muss man dann halt arbeiten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass du ein Einkommen hast, bei dem du eben nicht mehr gezwungen bist arbeiten zu müssen. Wie hoch das im Endeffekt sein muss, kann man heute eh noch nicht beantworten. Können 1000€ sein, können 1500€ sein. Keine Ahnung.



Wäre bei meinem Beispiel gegeben. Wer seine Wohnung + Lebensmittel bezahlen kann, muss nicht arbeiten.

Und dafür reicht auch weniger als 1000 Euro.



Threshold schrieb:


> Frag mal ein paar Leute, die bei Amazon arbeiten.



Job wechseln.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Aufwärts. Haben wir alle gesehen. Wie viele Menschen leben heute auf der Straße als in ihren Wohnungen, weil die Banken ihnen das Blaue vom Himmel vorgelogen haben?



Stimmt, wer kennt es nicht. Deutschland, ein Land voller Menschen auf der Straße.

Und ja, nach dem Abschwung, kommt irgendwann wieder der Aufschwung. Selbst nach der Hyperinflation in den 20er Jahren ging es irgendwann wieder aufwärts. Selbst nach dem 2 Weltkrieg, ging es irgendwann wieder aufwärts.

Und du willst mir doch nicht weißmachen, dass die Bankenkriese schlimmer ist, als der 2 Weltkrieg?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und du willst mir doch nicht weißmachen, dass die Bankenkriese schlimmer ist, als der 2 Weltkrieg?



Die Bankenkrise ist ja keine Bankenkrise sondern eine Kapitalismuskrise.
Das muss man schon mal begreifen. 
Der Kapitalismus ist in seiner heutigen Form am Ende. 
Aber es gibt eben immer noch genug Leute, die weiterhin daran festhalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bankenkrise ist ja keine Bankenkrise sondern eine Kapitalismuskrise.
> Das muss man schon mal begreifen.
> Der Kapitalismus ist in seiner heutigen Form am Ende.
> Aber es gibt eben immer noch genug Leute, die weiterhin daran festhalten.



Weil es nicht so ist. Es gab schon immer Krisen im Kapitalismus. Und danach ging es auch wieder. Selbst die Weltwirtschaftskrise 1929 wurde überstanden.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In München zu leben, ist halt Luxus und kein Grundbedürfnis. Dafür muss man dann halt arbeiten.


Wohnen ist allgemein verdammt teuer geworden. Egal ob Mieten, Haltungskosten, Bauplatz oder überhaupt Sanierungskosten.
Die Gründe, warum besonders in Städten das Wohnen so verammt teuer geworden ist, ist weil eben der Platz ausgeht und man dort lieber Geld für irgend' einen Schmarrn ausgibt oder teure Apartments für Urlauber bereitstellt, die sich es leisten können, anstelle neue Wohnungen zu bauen. 

Ich persönlich wäre ja der Ansicht, dass alleine bessere Bezahlung in fast allen Bereichen schon ein Fortschritt wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre ja der Ansicht, dass alleine bessere Bezahlung in fast allen Bereichen schon ein Fortschritt wäre.



Wäre auf jeden Fall gut für die Binnennachfrage und würde unsere immensen Handelsüberschüsse bekämpfen. Da würden auch die übrigen Länder von profitieren.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wäre auf jeden Fall gut für die Binnennachfrage und würde unsere immensen Handelsüberschüsse bekämpfen. Da würden auch die übrigen Länder von profitieren.



Du weißt ja, wie super sich die Politiker in den Talkshows immer finden, wenn sie davon reden, dass Deutschland Exportweltmeister ist und sich dafür feiern lassen.
Dass ein anderes Land deswegen ein Handelsbilanzdefizit haben muss, spielt keine Rolle.
Und das ist eben das Klein Klein im Kapitalismus, das man beenden muss.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja und für das Sozialleben muss man dann halt arbeiten gehen. Muss ja nicht viel sein, weil die Grundbedürfnisse (Wohnung + Nahrung) bereits bedient sind.


Das sehen Grundgesetz, Bundesverfassungsgericht und Sozialgerichtsbarkeit aber anders. Denn Grundsicherung soll nicht nur das blanke Überleben sichern, sondern auch noch ein Mindestmaß an gesellschaftlicher, politischer und kultureller Teilhabe ermöglichen und die Leute nicht in die komplette Isolation treiben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In München zu leben, ist halt Luxus und kein Grundbedürfnis. Dafür muss man dann halt arbeiten.


Nein, es ist kein Luxus. Zumal es Threeshold nicht um irgendwelche Luxuswohnungen in bester Lage geht, sondern um "normale" Wohnungen, die auch für Leute mit niedrigen Einkommen, Aufstocker oder Empfängern von Grundsicherungsleistung bezahlbar sein müssen. Sprich bezahlbarer Wohnraum und sozialer Wohnungsbau. Also genau das, was im Zuge des Privatisierungswahn und "Hauptsache die schwarze Null steht, egal wie", eingestampft wurde. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Job wechseln.


Als ob das so einfach wäre, mal ruckzuck den Job zu wechseln. Dazu kommt dann noch z.B. sowas: Union Busting in Deutschland. (Darin ist übrigens auch Amazon ganz groß.)



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer kennt es nicht. Deutschland, ein Land voller Menschen auf der Straße.





> Nach Auskunft der Bundesregierung ist die Zahl der Wohnungslosen in Deutschland auf rund 335.000 gestiegen - ein Plus von 35 Prozent im Vergleich zum Jahr 2010. Unter ihnen sind 29.000 Kinder.


Sozialstatistik - Immer mehr Obdachlose in Deutschland


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das sehen Grundgesetz, Bundesverfassungsgericht und Sozialgerichtsbarkeit aber anders. Denn Grundsicherung soll nicht nur das blanke Überleben sichern, sondern auch noch ein Mindestmaß an gesellschaftlicher, politischer und kultureller Teilhabe ermöglichen und die Leute nicht in die komplette Isolation treiben.



Dann schlägt man halt 100 Euro drauf.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, es ist kein Luxus. Zumal es Threeshold nicht um irgendwelche Luxuswohnungen in bester Lage geht, sondern um "normale" Wohnungen, die auch für Leute mit niedrigen Einkommen, Aufstocker oder Empfängern von Grundsicherungsleistung bezahlbar sein müssen. Sprich bezahlbarer Wohnraum und sozialer Wohnungsbau. Also genau das, was im Zuge des Privatisierungswahn und "Hauptsache die schwarze Null steht, egal wie", eingestampft wurde.



Weil es unrentabel ist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Als ob das so einfach wäre, mal ruckzuck den Job zu wechseln.



Habe es bisher 2 Mal gemacht. Sehe das Problem nicht



Poulton schrieb:


> Sozialstatistik - Immer mehr Obdachlose in Deutschland



A) Schätzungen.
B) Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, in weit diese Zahl durch Neubürger verzerrt wird.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Schätzungen.
> B) Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen, in weit diese Zahl durch Neubürger verzerrt wird.



Natürlich sind das Schätzungen. Oder kennst du jemanden, der umher läuft und alle zählt?
Und von welchen Neubürgern sprichst du?
Sag jetzt nicht, dass du Flüchtlinge meinst. 
Die leben doch in Wohnungen auf Auffangeinrichtungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es nicht so ist. Es gab schon immer Krisen im Kapitalismus. Und danach ging es auch wieder. Selbst die Weltwirtschaftskrise 1929 wurde überstanden.



Stimmt, mit Leuten die von heute auf morgen plötzlich bettelarm und obdachlos waren und sich dann von Häuserdächern gestürzt haben und Leuten die sich nicht mal mehr ein Brot beim Bäcker von ihrem Lohn leisten konnten und verhungert sind und sowas willst du ersthaft wieder?
Weil genau in die Richtung bewegt sich der Kapitalismus aktuell wieder.
Die letzten Jahrzehnte hat man die soziale Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland ausgehölt wo es nur ging, Spekulationen immer leichter gemacht, Blasen gefördert und die Kosten fürs platzen, wie Threshold schon richtig sagte, sozialisiert und die Verursacher werden dann sogar noch für ihr versagen entlohnt durch Bonizahlungen, Abfindungen, usw. usf.
Die Armut wächst und die Kosten dafür das ein paar wenige Prozent in diesem System leben können wie die Made im Speck zahlt die Mittelschicht und die Geringverdiener, letztere indem sie 2 und 4 Jobs machen müssen um halbwegs über die Runden zu kommen und dafür mit spätestens 50-60 körperlich meist völlig fertig sind und irgendwelche kronischen Leiden entwickeln für die dann wieder die Allgemeinheit bezahlen darf weil die Krankenkassen dafür aufkommen müssen und dadurch am Ende die Kosten für die Mehrheit steigen.
Du kannst nicht alles einfach nur isoliert betachten Kaaruzo. Viele Probleme haben Kausalitäten was ihre Ursachen angeht und auch immer das gleiche Ergebnis, es profitieren wenige, aber viele dürfen für den Profit weniger die Zeche zahlen, ggf. wie 1929 auch mit ihrem Leben!

Also ja, die Krise 1929 war eine Krise des Kapitalismus, sie hat gezeigt das ein Kapitalismus ohne Grenzen und Regeln nicht funktioniert und alle ins Elend stürzt, war nicht umsonst eine Weltwirtschaftskrise.
Man hat danach einige Veränderungen vorgenommen und Regeln  aufgestellt, aber gelernt hat man daraus nichts, sonst würde man sich nicht schon wieder genau in die Richtung bewegen die man 1929 schon hatte.
Es ist nach dem aktuellen Verhalten daher keine Frage ob, sondern nur wann es wieder eine Krise geben wird die die Weltwirtschaft komplett in den Abgrund reißt!


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habe es bisher 2 Mal gemacht. Sehe das Problem nicht


Du bist weder die Gesamtheit der Arbeitnehmer, noch in irgendeiner Art und Weise reprÃ¤sentativ fÃ¼r diese, noch hat jeder deinen Lebens- und Berufsweg und Ausbildung. 

Zumal von dir anscheinend auch komplett ausgeblendet wird, dass jeder Mensch mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung in die Gesellschaft "startet". Damit meine ich nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird. Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat. 
Daher ist diese: "Man muss nur hart schaffen gehen, dann schafft man auch was"-Einstellung nicht nur reichlich naiv, sondern hat auch einen sozialdarwinistischen Unterton. 


Und um nochmal auf den Jobwechsel zurÃ¼ckzukommen: Bist du schon Ã¼ber 50 und hast ggf. noch eine chronische Erkankung oder irgendeine Behinderung, die dir das arbeiten erschwert?


Edit: Und weil es gerade passt: Wie Arbeit im Krankenhaus krank macht - Magazin Mitbestimmung

€2: Warum werden bei wiederholtem editieren, ä, ö und ü in irgendwelche Sonderzeichen umgewandelt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit Leuten die von heute auf morgen plötzlich bettelarm und obdachlos waren und sich dann von Häuserdächern gestürzt haben und Leuten die sich nicht mal mehr ein Brot beim Bäcker von ihrem Lohn leisten konnten und verhungert sind und sowas willst du ersthaft wieder?
> Weil genau in die Richtung bewegt sich der Kapitalismus aktuell wieder.
> Die letzten Jahrzehnte hat man die soziale Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland ausgehölt wo es nur ging, Spekulationen immer leichter gemacht, Blasen gefördert und die Kosten fürs platzen, wie Threshold schon richtig sagte, sozialisiert und die Verursacher werden dann sogar noch für ihr versagen entlohnt durch Bonizahlungen, Abfindungen, usw. usf.
> Die Armut wächst und die Kosten dafür das ein paar wenige Prozent in diesem System leben können wie die Made im Speck zahlt die Mittelschicht und die Geringverdiener, letztere indem sie 2 und 4 Jobs machen müssen um halbwegs über die Runden zu kommen und dafür mit spätestens 50-60 körperlich meist völlig fertig sind und irgendwelche kronischen Leiden entwickeln für die dann wieder die Allgemeinheit bezahlen darf weil die Krankenkassen dafür aufkommen müssen und dadurch am Ende die Kosten für die Mehrheit steigen.
> ...



Dann gibt es einen Kriese und dann geht es danach wieder aufwärts. Ist halt alles zyklisch.



Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist weder die Gesamtheit der Arbeitnehmer, noch in irgendeiner Art und Weise reprÃ¤sentativ fÃ¼r diese, noch hat jeder deinen Lebens- und Berufsweg und Ausbildung.



Und die Arbeiter bei Amazon sind auch nicht repräsentativ. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal von dir anscheinend auch komplett ausgeblendet wird, dass jeder Mensch mit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzung in die Gesellschaft "startet". Damit meine ich nicht nur die körperlichen und geistigen Fähigkeiten, sondern ebenso die soziale Schicht und das Elternhaus in das man hineingeboren wird. Die sich daraus ergebende Sozialisation sorgt wiederrum für eine bestimmte Ausstattung mit kulturellen, sozialen, ökonomischen und symbolischen "Kapital", welches wiederrum Einfluss auf den gesamten Lebenslauf und -weg hat.



Ich komme aus einer Arbeiterfamilie und stehe heute besser da, als meine Eltern. Man kann es schaffen, nur muss man halt auch wollen.

Das erfordert aber nunmal Eigeninitiative.



Poulton schrieb:


> Daher ist diese: "Man muss nur hart schaffen gehen, dann schafft man auch was"-Einstellung nicht nur reichlich naiv, sondern hat auch einen sozialdarwinistischen Unterton.



Eigentlich ist diese Einstellung genau richtig. Wer was erreichen will, muss was dafür tun.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und um nochmal auf den Jobwechsel zurÃ¼ckzukommen: Bist du schon Ã¼ber 50 und hast ggf. noch eine chronische Erkankung oder irgendeine Behinderung, die dir das arbeiten erschwert?



Bisher nicht. Und wenn das so ist, dann hat man halt Pech. So ist das Leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Kapitalismus....


Der Begriff Kapitalismus beschreibt ein weites Feld von möglichen Wirtschaftsordnungen. Wir leben zum Glück in der extremen Fassung, die sich soziale Marktwirtschaft nennt. Zumindest sieht das unsere Verfassung vor, auch wenn wir uns davon immer mehr entfernen und unsere Gesetzgebung den Aspekt "sozial" Stück für Stück reduziert. Demonstrationen und Widerstand gegen die Politik sind darum angebracht.

Schau Dir andere Extreme an, wirklich freien unreglementierten Kapitalismus und schaudere über desses Auswirkungen. Eine Wirtschaftsordnung, die den Besitz in des Zentrum rückt und nicht die Menschenrechte, eine Wirtschaftsordnung, die einen Dreck für den einzelnen Menschen gibt, ist nicht lange überlebensfähig, wenn, dann nur in totalitären Systemen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es sinnvoll, für mehr soziale Aspekte in der Politik zu kämpfen, gerade die oberen zehntausend sollten erkennen, dass sie ihre Position und mit der Bevölkerung und nicht gegen sie erhalten können. Die 70.000 friedlichen linken Demonstranten in Hamburg haben ein deutliches und kreatives Zeichen gesetzt. Warum alle nur über 300 Idioten, reden ist meiner Meinung ein dezentes Zeichen, wie totalitär unsere Politik geworden ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> €2: Warum werden bei wiederholtem editieren, ä, ö und ü in irgendwelche Sonderzeichen umgewandelt?



Weil die Forensoftware von irgendwelchen Kapitalisten gemacht wurde, die nur ans schnelle Geld denken, aber den Support und die Fehlerbeseitigung ausklammern, denn du hast ja schon fürs Produkt bezahlt. Erwartest du echt, dass das Produkt auch vernünftig läuft?   
Kaufe ich mir einen Diesel von VW, weiß ich ja auch, dass der nur 4 Liter braucht und die Umwelt besonders schont. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Arbeiter bei Amazon sind auch nicht repräsentativ.



Amazon kannst du heute gegen jedes X beliebige Unternehmen austauschen.
So z.B. Leiharbeiter.
Die Unternehmen produzieren entweder zu viel oder zu wenig, dann stellen sie Leiharbeiter ein oder entlassen sie. Sie arbeiten also am Markt vorbei.
Das Risiko dafür trägt aber nicht mehr das Unternehmen, sondern einzig der Leiharbeiter.
Wo ist als das unternehmerische Risiko, dass der Kapitalismus so mit sich bringt?
Den gibt es nicht mehr. Die Automobilindustrie könnte ja Elektrofahrzeuge entwickeln -- genug Gewinn dafür macht sie ja.
Aber sie wollen das unternehmerische Risiko nicht mehr tragen, daher kriegen sie Fördermittel von der EU, dem Staat, wem auch immer, der dann auch die Kosten übernimmt, wenns nicht klappt -- also der Steuerzahler.
Was hat das mit Kapitalismus zu tun, wenn die Risiken dafür die Allgemeinheit übernehmen muss?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Forensoftware von irgendwelchen Kapitalisten gemacht wurde, die nur ans schnelle Geld denken, aber den Support und die Fehlerbeseitigung ausklammern, denn du hast ja schon fürs Produkt bezahlt. Erwartest du echt, dass das Produkt auch vernünftig läuft?


Die alte Software muss wieder her!
Die wurde nicht von irgendwelchen Kapitalisten entwickelt, die nur ans schnelle Geld dachten und den Support ausklammerten, sondern mit werter deutscher Handarbeit, gemacht von gutbezahlten Softwareentwicklern.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die alte Software muss wieder her!
> Die wurde nicht von irgendwelchen Kapitalisten entwickelt, die nur ans schnelle Geld dachten und den Support ausklammerten, sondern mit werter deutscher Handarbeit, gemacht von gutbezahlten Softwareentwicklern.



Sicher das sie nicht unterm Schicksalsberg von einem finsteren Herrscher geschmiedet wurde? 

Eine Forensoftware sie alle zu ködern, ins Dunkel zu treiben und auf ewig zu binden.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2017)

Mit der "neuen" Forensoftware (welche vBulletin-Version war das damals? 4.0?) ging ein ganzer Haufen Probleme, Bugs und Umstellungen los, die bis heute nerven.
Die alte hat wenigstens funktioniert und sah auch nicht ganz so beschissen aus, wie die neue damals zwischenzeitlich.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Du meinst also, dass die neue Forensoft super aussieht? 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die aussieht, wenn man den ganzen PCGH Optik Kram weg lässt.
Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juli 2017)

Dumme Frage an alle, die sich das BGE in den schönsten Farben ausmalen: Woher soll denn das Geld kommen?

Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass ich als Steuerzahler sofort ausfallen würde. Und ich bin sicher keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

Mittels eines neuen Wirtschaftssystem.
Ist doch ganz einfach.
Jeder zahlt Steuern, es gibt keine Ausnahmen -- wie heute, wo es für alles Ausnahmen gibt und wo sich ganze Unternehmen ausgeklammert haben -- ich spare mir mal die Namen.
Dann hast du eine Steuerlast für Grundmittel wie Energie, Nahrung, Kleidung.
Dazu gibt es eine Überbedarfssteuer, die alles erfasst, was man haben kann aber nicht zum Leben bedingt.
Und dann gibt es die Luxussteuer, unter die alles fällt, was überflüssig ist.
Das kannst du mit einer Ökologie Steuer kombinieren. Dinge, die geringen Aufwand haben, werden gering besteuert. Dinge, die einen hohen Aufwand haben, werden hoch besteuert.
Dazu fallen sämtliche Subventionen weg.

Und es gibt eine Menge Leute, die auch mit einem bedingungslosem Grundeinkommen weiter arbeiten wollen und werden.
Der Vorteil ist nur, dass sie kein Knecht der Großindustrie und multinationalen Konzerne mehr sind. Die Unternehmen müssen sich dann bei den Arbeitnehmern bewerben.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juli 2017)

Ein neues und meinetwegen auch gerechteres Steuersysten hilft nicht, wenn zu wenig Menschen  bereit sind, Ihre Arbeitsleistung zu investieren.

Wenn ein Großteil meiner Arbeitsleistung dazu verwendet wird, anderen das bequeme Leben zu ermöglichen, und ich die selve Wahl habe, dann weiß ich, wofür ich mich entschieden würde. Und ich wäre sicher nicht alleine.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Das ist ja eben das, was ich meine.
Wenn jeder ein Teil dazu beiträgt, dass es alles gut geht, ist für den einzelnen der Einsatz nicht so hoch, aber allen in geholfen.
Das Problem, das heute existiert, ist dass die Mehrheit für das Einkommen von wenigen arbeitet.
Wieso z.B. muss ein Unternehmen 10 Milliarden Gewinn machen? Und wieso muss es den Gewinn danach noch steigern?
Einfach, weil ein paar Aktionäre davon in einem großen Maße profitieren und die Mehrheit nichts davon hat. Das siehst du ja heute an der Gehaltsentwicklung von Managern im Vergleich zu den Leuten, die im Unternehmen das geringste Einkommen haben.
Diese Spirale muss man unterbinden. Das gleiche kannst du im Hochleistungssport betrachten. 
Muss ein Sportler pro Jahr 25 Millionen verdienen? 
Wieso verdient er überhaupt so viel? woher kommt das Geld dafür? ist der Sport schlechter, wenn weniger verdient wird?
Der Kapitalismus hat sich in den letzen 25 Jahren in eine Richtung bewegt, die man als normaler Mensch einfach nicht mehr gut finden kann.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2017)

Einer Umfrage in der Schweiz zufolge würden 99% trotz bedingungslosem Grundeinkommen weiter arbeiten.

BGE bedeutet ja nicht, dass man alles "geschenkt" bekommt, sondern nur Geld für das nötigste (Nahrung, Kleidung, Wohnung) bekommt. Es heißt ja deswegen auch _Bedingungsloses *Grund*einkommen_ und nicht "_Bedingungsloses Einkommen_ oder "_Bedingungsloses Geschenk Einkommen_". 
Für Luxusgüter, wie 'nen UHD-Flatscreen, Induktionsherd und Auto muss man dann man arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Selbs wenn Du alle Ungerechtigkeiten wegnimmst, ändert das nichts an meiner Aussage. 

Ohne unbegrenzte Ressourcen, also in einer Welt, wo man einen Wettbewerb um die begrenzten Ressourcen hat, funktioniert die StarTrek Utopie nicht... In der die Arbeitsleistung des einzelnen rein freiwillig ist und keine Voraussetzung für den Wohlstand.

@TwoFace: Was die Umfrage nicht berücksichtigt, ist dass die arbeitende Bevölkerung einen weit größeren Anteil ihren Einkommens "spenden" sprich als Steuern arbgeben müssten, um die BGE zu finanzieren. 

Wenn man die Frage so stellt, als ob das Geld aus einem anonymen, endlosen Fundus kommen würde, bekommt man natürlich immer das gewünschte Ergebnis.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2017)

Du "spendest" jetzt schon ein Teil deines Einkommens. Und zwar für Hartz IV und Sozialhilfe für die ganzen Aufstocker, welche aufgrund ihres niedrigen Einkommens ohne gar nicht auskommen würden.

Deshalb fände ich ja allein schon ein Ende des unsäglichen "Lohndumpings" und endlich bessere Gehälter schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dumme Frage an alle, die sich das BGE in den schönsten Farben ausmalen: Woher soll denn das Geld kommen?.


Aus der Grundsteuer. Das Land dieser Republik gehört allen. Wir haben 357.376 km² und 82,67 Millionen Einwohner.
Pro Bundesbürger sind das 4322 qm. Mit 1000,-€ pro Monat und pro Einwohner wärn das eine Steuer von 0,25 Cent
pro Monat und pro qm. Natürlich muss Wald billiger als Stadtfläche sein, es geht nur um den Durchschnittswert.
Und 1000,-€ wäre zu viel, 750,-€ halte ich für sinnvoll.

Das ist ein Ansatz. Alle, die kein Land haben, bekommen etwas, wer schon 4000qm nutzt, geht ohne zusätzliche
Einnahmen nach Hause, wer für Industrie, Häuser oder Landwirtschaft wiesige Flächen nutzt, zahlt. So einfach
geht das.

Ich würde ein BGE irgendwo alterabhänfig bei 750,-€ sehen. Kinder bis sieben bekommen 250,-€, bis vierzehn
dann 500,-€ ab einundzwanzig 750,-€. Ist man behindert, krank etc, kann es erhöht werden. Das ist eine Basis,
die jedem eine Kammer und genug Essen finanziert, das ist, je nach Region, weniger als Hartz IV. Der Vorteil ist,
auch wenn man wenig arbeitet, lohnt es sich.  Schon zusammen mit einem Halbtagsjob am Mindestlohn ist ein
erträgliches Leben, dass auch mal einen Kinobesuch ermöglicht drin.

Damit würde jeder Einwohner die Würde bekommen, die uns laut Grundgesetz zusteht. Der Kapitalsmus hätte
damit wieder mehr Raum, weil subventionierte Jobs wegfallen. Es gebe viel mehr sinnvollen Wettbewerb, weil
beschiessene Job höhere Löhne bekommen würden. Da iwr alle freier wechseln können und der akteulle Druck,
keinesfalls arbeitslos zu sein, wegfällt, hätten viel mehr Menschen den Job, der ihnen Erfüllung und Freude bringt.
Wir hätten uns alle lieb und der Weltfrieden konnt in greifbare Nähe. Es wären Enterprise Zustände...

Dazu kostenlose Energie und Replikatoren für alle (3D-Drucker sind der zarte Anfang, da wird in den nächsten
dreißig Jahren viel passieren). Damit wären mir mit einem einigen neuen Element, dem BGE nahe dem Paradis
und ganz weit weg von der heutigen ausbeuterischen Welt, gegen die sich der G20 Protest richtet.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Ich hab das Modell schon oft genug mit Freunden durchdiskutiert. Grundsätzlich bin ich der Idee aufgeschlossen, alle Sozialleistungen durch das BGE zu ersetzen und dafür Steuerfreibetrag usw. zu streichen.

Aber wie ich es auch drehe und wende, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es funktioniert. Schwarzarbeit, Steuerhinterziehung und Faulheit würden das zu Fall bringen. Das ist meine Meinung. Ohne Zwang geht es nicht, der Mensch ist einfach nicht so, wie ihr ihn Euch vorstellt. 

Beweisen kann ich das nicht, aber es ist meine Lebenserfahrung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ...Ohne Zwang geht es nicht, der Mensch ist einfach nicht so, wie ihr ihn Euch vorstellt. ...


Was ünterscheidet ein BGE vom heutigen Harz IV? Jeder bekommt es, ist man nur "faull", hängt da richtig
Arbeit dran, um den Status zu bekommen mit hohen Arztrechnungen usw. Alleine der Verwatungsaufwand.
Wer arbeiten will, der tut es heute und er tut es mit BDE. Es ändert sich gar nichts, es wird nur freie und
mit viel weniger Verwaltung.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

H IV bekommen nur diejenigen, die kein Vermögen haben und das Geld wirklich zum Überleben brauchen. 

Das BGE würde allen zustehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> H IV bekommen nur diejenigen, die kein Vermögen haben und das Geld wirklich zum Überleben brauchen. .


Alle anderen bekommen erstmal 6 Wochen Lohnfortzahlung, dann Krankengeld und Arbeitslosengeld. Alles verbunden mit viel Verwaltungsaufwand, Gängelung etc.
Es fällt so vieles weg, Arbeitslosengeld, Krankenkassen Anteil für das Krankengeld, Berufsunfähigkeitversicherung. Das kostet mich in Summe 300,-€, jeden Monat.
Wer sind denn die größten Bremser gegen das BGE? Natürlich jene, die ihren Job verlieren, vor allem Versicherungen würden massive Einbußen bekommen. Das
sind heute alles völlig "unnütze" Berufe, die nur Geld von der linken Tasche ich die rechte Schaufeln und sich dabei einen Anteil nehmen. Wenn diese Menschen alle
etwas "sinnvolles" machen würden, ..., ein Traum


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Naja, zunächst wären all diese Leute auf der Straße. 

Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass es funktioniert und finanzierbar ist. Andere Länder wollen es probieren, lasst uns erstmal zusehen, wie die scheitern...

a) Der Mensch ist nun mal im Grundsatz kein soziales Wesen sondern Egoist
b) Die Ressourcen sind endlich und wir befinden uns im Wettstreit um diese. 

Ist nicht sonderlich romantisch, aber Realität ist selten romantisch.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2017)

Es gibt keine "sozialen Wesen", nach der Definition. Und nach Mutter Natur kann sowas auch gar nicht existieren.

Nimm einem Menschen alles, setze ihn mit anderen in der Wildnis aus und sieh an, was passiert. Bis zum niedrigst mögichem Grad an Lebensumstand werden mehr oder weniger alle Menschen gleich agieren und bisherige Annahmen aufgeben.
Vegetarier werden irgendwann zu Fleischessern, Pazifisten irgendwann zu Mördern. 
Das erste Gebot der Natur: Selbsterhaltung.

Geht es nur ums Überleben, so kommt die wahre Natur des Menschen heraus. 
Um dessen Indvidualität festzustellen, ist das aber die verkehrte Annahme.
Willst du die individuellen Eigenschaften eines jeden Menschen feststellen, so müsstest du das genaue Gegenteil machen, nämlich ihm die Freiheit geben, alles zu tun. 
Erst dann kannst du den Trottel vom Genie unterscheiden, den Egoist vom Altruist, den Zurückgebliebenen vom Vorrausschauenden...

Das wird auch das sein, was Threshold mit der Entfaltung und Individualität in der Entwicklung eines Menschen gemeint hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "sozialen Wesen", nach der Definition. Und nach Mutter Natur kann sowas auch gar nicht existieren..





Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist nun mal im Grundsatz kein soziales Wesen sondern Egoist


Da muss ich Euch leider widersprechen.  Genau das Unterscheidet den Menschen vom Tier. Wir sind kooperativ. 
Menschen teilen freiwillig, Je nach Kultur  und wirtschaftlicher Situation wird ihm das aber aberzogen. Je reicher, 
umso unkooperativer. Ich verfolge das Thema und Studien dazu seit über vierzig Jahren und es deutet sich immer
mehr an, dass Kinder genau wissen, was "gerecht" ist.

pro: Gemeinsame Beute - Schon Kinder teilen gerecht - Alltagsforschung
Contra: Hirnforschung: Die Kunst des Teilens | ZEIT ONLINE
Es gibt dazu tausende Studien, ich wollte jetzt nicht alle suchen und bewerten. 




Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Ressourcen sind endlich und wir befinden uns im Wettstreit um diese.


Farum sollten sie sinnvoll und gerecht eingesetzt werden und nicht bedingungslos dem stärksten gegeben werden


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2017)

Ändert nichts an der Grundaussage meines Posts.

Wenn du einen Menschen einschränkst, wie willst du ihm Raum zur Entfaltung geben?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> b) Die Ressourcen sind endlich und wir befinden uns im Wettstreit um diese.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Nimm einem Menschen alles, setze ihn mit anderen in der Wildnis aus und sieh an, was passiert. Bis zum niedrigst mögichem Grad an Lebensumstand werden mehr oder weniger alle Menschen gleich agieren und bisherige Annahmen aufgeben.
> Vegetarier werden irgendwann zu Fleischessern, Pazifisten irgendwann zu Mördern.
> Das erste Gebot der Natur: Selbsterhaltung.



Wobei auch das ein Problem ist. 

Wir waren heute Abend bei Freunden, die uns ihren Hof gezeigt haben. Dabei kam dann auch das Thema Selbstversorgung auf, was ja dann auch noch möglich ist, wenn das ganze System zusammenbricht. 
Also Obst und Gemüse aus dem Garten. Eier von den Hühnern, Wasser aus dem Brunnen. Strom von der PV-Anlage und wenn das Gas abgestellt oder nicht mehr bezahlbar ist, wird mit Holz bzw. Solarthermie geheizt. 
Was recht schnell alle ist, ist der Diesel, also spannt man dann ein Pferd vor die Landtechnik. 1-2 andere Pferde werden wohl so wie die Schweine nach und nach im Topf landen. 

Nun zum Hauptproblem, nach spätestens einer Woche werden die Städter, die ja schon lange nichts mehr im Supermarkt kaufen können, über die Dörfer herfallen und die Höfe plündern. Den Hof bekommt man da nicht verteidigt und man hat Szenen wie in Hamburg. 
Die Polizei hat dabei ganz andere Probleme und die Leute schauen selber, wo sie was zu Essen herbekommen.

Das Szenario kennt man ja so ähnlich aus "The Division".


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juli 2017)

"Einfach" ein paar Hektar Raps anbauen und das mit dem Diesel lässt sich auch regeln  .

Thema Vermummung nochmal:
Mummenschanz – Die Vermummung und das Legalitatsprinzip – Die Kolumnisten. Personlich. Parteiisch. Provokant.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nun zum Hauptproblem, nach spätestens einer Woche werden die Städter, die ja schon lange nichts mehr im Supermarkt kaufen können, über die Dörfer herfallen und die Höfe plündern. Den Hof bekommt man da nicht verteidigt und man hat Szenen wie in Hamburg.



Viele Landwirte sind auch Jäger. Die sind also entsprechend bewaffnet.
Außerdem -- was soll das für ein Szenario sein, wo die Leute über die Höfe herfallen und alles plündern?
So schnell bricht bei uns keine Anarchie aus. Auch nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg, als es hier nichts gab, zog man nicht plündernd über die Höfe.
Man hielt zusammen und das wenige, was es gab, wurde geteilt.

Aber ich glaube, dass wir arg abschweifen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Thema Vermummung nochmal:
> Mummenschanz – Die Vermummung und das Legalitatsprinzip – Die Kolumnisten. Personlich. Parteiisch. Provokant.


Sehr schöner Artikel, ich zitiere:
_"...Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Vermummungsverbot bei Versammlungen – und nur bei Versammlungen, ansonsten können Sie sich um den Kopf wickeln was immer Sie wollen – als Vergehen, also als Straftat ausgestaltet wurde, hat der Gesetzgeber vielleicht unabsichtlich der Polizei eine böse Falle gestellt...."_

Heißt, sobald die Versammlung aufgelöst wurde, ist die Vermummung erlaubt.  Dieses ganze Vermummungsverbot ist eine Farce. Z.B. dieser Demonstrationszug war komplett vermummt, wurde eingegriffen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Das Vermummungsverbot ist absolut notwendig. Wer für oder gegen etwas demonstriert, sollte soviel Mut haben, sein Gesicht zu zeigen. Außerdem vermummen sich die LInksautonomen doch nur, damit sie hinterher schwer zu identifizieren sind. Und dabei soll ihnen auch noch geholfen werden?

Die brauche keine Hilfe, die brauchen Knast. Für lange Zeit und mit richtiger Arbeit. Wäre bei manche vermutlich das erste Mal im Leben.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für lange Zeit und mit richtiger Arbeit. Wäre bei manche vermutlich das erste Mal im Leben.


Was macht dich da so sicher? Ich verweise dazu mal auf Hooligans:


> "Die soziale Spannbreite ist sehr weit. Es gibt auch Ärzte unter den Hooligans. Man glaubt es kaum", sagt Karl Mollenhauer, Chefpsychologe der Berliner Polizei. In Deutschland suchen vor allem in den alten Bundesländern auch viele Akademiker den Kick der Massenschlägereien, wie der Fan-Forscher Gunter Pilz sagt. In Ostdeutschland dagegen kämen Hooligans mehrheitlich aus den unteren Schichten.


'Es gibt auch Arzte unter den Hooligans!'

Und es gibt noch mehr solcher Auswertung über den sozialen und beruflichen Hintergrund von Hooligans. Wäre interessant, wenn das mal bei Hamburg und Co. gemacht würde.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Sind Hooligans nicht eher Rechtsausleger?


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind Hooligans nicht eher Rechtsausleger?



Falsch, Hools sind sportbegeisterte Anhänger eines Vereins

Geistig etwas zurückgeblieben,

weil die Mutt aber nicht mitmacht,

werden sie halt mal stinkig


----------



## JePe (23. Juli 2017)

Rechte randalieren nicht. Das tun nur Linke. Immer. Auch Hogesa, Pegida & Co. werden insgeheim von den Gruenen finanziert und aus der Roten Flora gesteuert. Hast Du den Thread nicht gelesen?!


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Rechte randalieren nicht.



Stimmt die gehen gezielter vor wenn schon Straftaten begangen werden


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Rechte randalieren nicht. Das tun nur Linke. Immer. Auch Hogesa, Pegida & Co. werden insgeheim von den Gruenen finanziert und aus der Roten Flora gesteuert. Hast Du den Thread nicht gelesen?!



Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht die Bilder von der brennenden Dresdner Innentstadt, wenn Pegida marschiert 

Das einzige, was man hier im Thread lernt, ist das Linke quasi Heilige sind und die Polizei nur ein gewaltbereiter Mob, der bei der ersten Gelegenheit "friedliche" Demos zusammenschlägt.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht die Bilder von der brennenden Dresdner Innentstadt, wenn Pegida marschiert



Wo hat denn jemals was gebrannt als diese Idioten aufmarschiert sind?
Ich wohne in dieser Stadt seit 44 Jahren,
 und bin auch stolz darauf, das wir offen und tolerant sind

Schwachköpfe rennen leider überall rum, das ist aber kein alleiniges "ostdeutsches" Problem


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht die Bilder von der brennenden Dresdner Innentstadt, wenn Pegida marschiert



Mit ein bisschen googlen findet man ne ganze Reihe Bilder vom brennenden Dresden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Ja gut, die findet man auch von Hamburg. Hat dann aber nichts mit den Demos zu tun


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Flüchtlingsheime kann man ja ausklammern beim Brennen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Wusste gar nicht das bei Pegida Demos Flüchtlingsheime angezündet wurden. Erhelle mich doch mal mit einer Quelle.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Irgendwo brannte doch immer eins.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Solide Beweisführung


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Reicht doch aus. 
Und ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Linke bei Pegida mit gelaufen sind. 
Wenns darum geht, Werte und Traditionen zu wahren, sind Linke und Rechte ziemlich gleich gestrickt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht die Bilder von der brennenden Dresdner Innentstadt, wenn Pegida marschiert .


Wir sprachen schon über unterschiedliche Qualitäten der Gewalttaten.
Die linken Chaoten richten ihre Gewalt gegen _"die Tempel des Kapitalismus"_,
wobei das beim brennenden Twingo der Altenpflegerin mehr als zynisch wirkt.

Der rechte Mob richtet seine Gewalt gegen Menschen, auch auf Pedida-Demonstrationen
Vorfall bei Pegida-Demo  : Angriff unter Applaus  - taz.de
Justizminister Maas: "Pegida" befeuert auslanderfeindliche Ubergriffe - MiGAZIN

Das soll nichts relativen, ist keine Doppelmoral, hat nichts mit Gendermainstream oder
political correctness zu tun, oder mit sonst einem Modewort der rechten Ecke,  sondern
 beschreibt ganz unabhängig von einander zwei Arten der Gewalt. 

Sich hinzustellen und die Pegida als friedliche liebeswerte Demonstranten darzustellen, 
ist dagegen an Unverfrohrenheit kaum zu überbieten. Aber gut, so kennen wir die rechte
Ecke. Verlogen und unaufrichtig. Machtbessene kleine Egoisten, die mit ihrer Politik 
wohlwollenden den Tod von Menschen hinnehmen. Dreckspack..... 

Aber abgesehen von Provokateuren, waren kaum erkennbar rechte auf dem G20 Gipfel,
darum ist es hier thematisch nicht so relevant.

Um in Deiner, Kaaruzo, "Logik" zu bleiben: ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Gewalttaten auf
dem G20 Gipfel während angemeldeten Demonstrationen passierten. Gewalt gab es
erst, als die Demonstration _"Welcome to Hell" _abgesagt wurde und Gewalt gab es, weil 
die Polizei marodierende Gruppen, keine Demonstranten, ungehindert gewähren ließ, oder?  
ist das nicht genau Deine Logik in Bezug auf Relativeren rechter Gewalt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Und wie immer das Verharmlosen von linker Gewalt und das längst widerlegte Märchen, linke Gewalt würde sich nur gegen "Gegenstände" richten.

Polizisten zählen wohl nicht als Menschen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

iU, es gibt für Dich also gute Gewalt und schlechte Gewalt? 

Baader Meinhof hat auch so argumentiert. Ich finde das schlicht zynisch. Außer Verteidigung gibt es keine gute Gewalt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Das findest du doch hier seit Seite 1.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> iU, es gibt für Dich also gute Gewalt und schlechte Gewalt? .


Was soll diese Beleidigung, es reicht langsam, wirklich. 
Es ist beschissene Gewalt  und ganz beschissene.

Ich heiße es nicht gut, keineswegs, und trotzdem, schaut
man auf das Strafmaß, haben Mord und Sachbeschädigung
eine unterschiedliches Bewertung, oder? Liest Du eigentlich,
was ich schreibe?

Ich finde es nur zum Kotzen, wenn sich das rechte Pack hinstellt,
den Baseballschläger in der Hand und einen Menschen, nur weil
er keine blauen Augen hat, im Schwitzkasten mit den Worten:
Wir sind doch friedlich. Das ist pervers, widerlich, verachtenswert.

Aber diese Republik ist scheinbar wieder reif dafür, Nazis an die
Politik zu lassen. Dann ist es wohl so, dann wird Europa eben
mal wieder in Schutt und Asche gelegt. Ich habe zwei Pässe, 
ich kann jederzeit gehen. Es wird Euer Problem.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Ich will Dich nicht beleidigen, ich frage nur pointiert nach. 

Ich finde es schlicht schade, dass Du Gewalt relativierst. Natürlich gibt es verschiedene Grade der Gewalt, aber das entschuldigt sie nicht. Insbesondere, und das ist GANZ wichtig, macht die Motivation keinen Unterschied. Gewalt bleibt Gewalt. 

Ich finde es nicht akzeptabler, Autos anzuzünden als Häuser (wenn jeweils keine Menschen zu Schaden kommen). Und auch die Autonomen haben ja ganz bewusst Leib und Leben in Gefahr gebracht. Und sie sind nicht die ersten Linksextremen, die das tun. 

Dass Du Gewalt alleine durch ihre politische Motivation wertest, finde ich tatsächlich eher unerträglich. Gewalt ist verachtenswert, egal ob von rechts oder von links.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Letzte Wahl:

Bundestagswahl 2013 – Wikipedia

Derzeitge Prognose:

Wahlumfragen zur Bundestagswahl 2017 – Sonntagsfrage (Wahlumfrage, Umfragen)

Spürt ihr auch schon die "Angst"? Die Nazis sind ja regelrecht kurz vor der Machtübernahme....

PS: Ja Gewalt ist beschissen. Sowohl von rechts, als auch von links. Mehr wollen wir doch gar nicht sagen. Linksextremismus und LInksradikalismus müssen und sollen nur genauso bekämpft werden, wie Rechtsextremismus und Rechtsradikalismus und nicht ständig verharmlost und relativert. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

Du zitierst doch immer wieder gerne Art. 20  Abs. 4 GG, oder nicht? Linksautonome wollen diese Ordnung abschaffen. Warum verteidigst du sie dann in einer Tour?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlicht schade, dass Du Gewalt relativierst. Natürlich gibt es verschiedene Grade der Gewalt, aber das entschuldigt sie nicht.


Liest Du eigentlich, worum es geht? Wer hat hier Pegida und ihre Taten als "friedlich" eingestuft?
Darum ging es. 

Das ist absolute Verhöhnung, das ist widerlich, das ist menschenverachtend. Aber gut, so ist die 
rechte Grütze. Und wenn Du es kritisierst, dass ich menschenverachtende  rechte Gewalt als das
hinstelle, was sie ist, dann ist es ziemlich offenbarend, danke, das reicht mir jetzt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> L.... Mehr wollen wir doch gar nicht sagen. ...


Willst Du mich eigentlich verarschen? Du schreibst hier mal um mal von "friedlichen Rechten",
die als prügelnder Mob durch die Straßen ziehen und willkürlich Menschen aus niedersten
Gründen verprügeln? Du ignorierst und verharmlost rechten Terror in jeder Hinsicht und 
Du maßt Dich an, dir einen Schafpelz überzuziehen? Aber gut, diese Verlogenheit passt.

Das ist also für Dich alles ganz friedlich? Es ist so widerwärtig...
Wurzen: Rechter Mob zieht vor Haus mit Gefluchteten (neues-deutschland.de)
Rechter Mob macht Jagd auf Fluchtlinge
Heidenau: Rechter Mob prugelt Fluchtlinge ins Krankenhaus - FOCUS Online
Heidenau: Rechte greifen Polizei an, Polizei verprugelt Linke – was sonst? - VICE
...


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Ja, Pegida ist widerlich, menschenverachtend und rechte Grütze. Absolute Zustimmung. 

Die Gewaltexzesse bei der G20 waren widerlich, menschenverachtend und linke Grütze. Und Du hast sie in diesem Thread immer wieder relativiert. Offenbar scheinst Du MEINE Postings nicht zu lesen oder verstehen wollen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sprachen schon über unterschiedliche Qualitäten der Gewalttaten.
> Die linken Chaoten richten ihre Gewalt gegen _"die Tempel des Kapitalismus"_,
> wobei das beim brennenden Twingo der Altenpflegerin mehr als zynisch wirkt.
> 
> Der rechte Mob richtet seine Gewalt gegen Menschen, auch auf Pedida-Demonstrationen


Genau dieser Abschnitt Deines Postings hat bei mir schlicht die Krätze hochgebracht. Unterschiedliche Qualitäten? "Tempel des Kapitalismus"? Weißt Du eigentlich, wie das klingt?!

Hanns-Martin Schleyer war auch ein Vertreter des Kapitalismus, richtig?

Für Dich bin ich ja offenbar schon ein Rechter und verteidige rechte Gewalt, nur weil ich Dir nicht bedingungslos zustimme? Nun, auch DAS ist sehr bemerkenswert. Schade, muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ....Hanns-Martin Schleyer war auch ein Vertreter des Kapitalismus, richtig?....


Das war schlimmste Gewalt, Terrorismus und nicht anderes. Aber was haben 40 Jahre alte Taten mit G20 zu tun?
Auch Stalin, sonst gerne zum Relativen genommen, ist lange passe.

Heute sehe ich marodierende Chaoten auf der einen Seite und mordendes Pack auf der anderen Seite. Und wenn
sich die Rechten hinstellen und sich als friedlich darstellen, dann könnte ich kotzen. Und wenn man diese Position
unterstützt und die Rechten in Schutz nimmt, dann wird mir schlecht. 

Niemand hier sagt meinem einem Wort, dass die Taten der Chaoten in Hamburg durch irgendwas gerechtfertigt
wären. Jeder distanziert sich davon. Aber sofort kommen rechte Querulanten in die Diskussion und faseln vom
friedlichen rechten Demonstranten. Und ich frage mich, warum Du an dieser stelle mit machst, das frage ich mich,
nur das.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willst Du mich eigentlich verarschen? Du schreibst hier mal um mal von "friedlichen Rechten",



Wo auch immer ich von friedlichen Rechten geschrieben habe. Ich sage in einer Tour, dass der Kampf gegen rechte Gewalt richtig ist und das man das auch genauso gegen linke Gewalt handhaben soll



interessierterUser schrieb:


> die als prügelnder Mob durch die Straßen ziehen und willkürlich Menschen aus niedersten
> Gründen verprügeln? Du ignorierst und verharmlost rechten Terror in jeder Hinsicht und
> Du maßt Dich an, dir einen Schafpelz überzuziehen? Aber gut, diese Verlogenheit passt.,



Beim Thema Verlogenheit kennst du dich ja gut aus ne? 

Ich sage zwar die ganze Zeit, man soll so gegen linke Gewalt vorgehen, wie man gegen rechte Gewalt vorgehen, aber ja, das ist "verharmlosen". 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist also für Dich alles ganz friedlich? Es ist so widerwärtig...
> Wurzen: Rechter Mob zieht vor Haus mit Gefluchteten (neues-deutschland.de)
> Rechter Mob macht Jagd auf Fluchtlinge
> Heidenau: Rechter Mob prugelt Fluchtlinge ins Krankenhaus - FOCUS Online
> ...



Wo auch immer ich behauptet habe, sowas wäre friedlich. Das weißt mal wieder nur du.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Niemand hier sagt meinem einem Wort, dass die Taten der Chaoten in Hamburg durch irgendwas gerechtfertigt
> wären. Jeder distanziert sich davon.



Deshalb relativerst du linke Gewalt ja auch in einer Tour. Das liest sich alles wie "Ich bin gegen linke Gewalt, aber...".

Es geht hier nicht um rechte (schön wie ihr das Thema vom Urspungsthema "G20" weggelenkt habt), sondern um die linke Gewalt in Hamburg.

Ich sage (darf mich gerne jeder quoten): 

Ich bin gegen rechte, wie linke Gewalt. Beides gehört verfolgt, beides gehört bekämpft.  Ganz ohne Relativierung.

Und jetzt mach du das auch mal.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Nö, ich sehe das nicht so, dass die Gewalt von Dir gleichwertig gesehen wird, sonst hättest Du nicht dieses unsägliche "Tempel des Kapitalismus" in den Mund genommen. Ist das denn in Deinen Augen keine Relativierung? Im Sinne, Auto anzünden ist weniger schlimm (-> Tempel des Kapitalismus), ein leeres(!) Flüchtlingsheim dagegen ist schlimmer  (-> da gegen Menschen gerichtet)?

Genau das meinte ich mit meinen Postings oben. Aber anstatt zu versuchen zu verstehen, was ich meine, unterstellst Du mir gleich, rechte Gewalt zu verteidigen. Ganz schön krass muss ich sagen. 

Und in diesem Thread wird außerdem permanent auf andere gezeigt, wenn es um die Gewalt in Hamburg geht, insbesondere auf die Polizei. Aber das ist in Deinen Augen natürlich keine Relativierung? Und die Motivation, Stichwort "Tempel des Kapitalismus", auch keine Relativierung?! 

Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Zumal bei der Lüge, Linke würden nur gegen "Sachen" vorgehen, ja immer die Polizisten vergessen. 

Sind Pflastersteine und MOllis gegen Polizisten, etwas keine Gewalt gegen Menschen? Aber sowas wird halt nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo auch immer ich von friedlichen Rechten geschrieben habe....


Und was soll sowas?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer kennt sie nicht die Bilder von der brennenden Dresdner Innentstadt, wenn Pegida marschiert t.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das bei Pegida Demos Flüchtlingsheime angezündet wurden. Erhelle mich doch mal mit einer Quelle.




Achso, sie stecken keine Autos an, achso, dann ist ja alles ok, oder? Achso, die Flüchtlings-
heime werden nach der Demo angezündet, achso...

Wie kann man diesen rechten Mob, der wilkürlich Menschen jagd und verprügelt, im Zweifel 
mordet, so in Schutz nehmen? Das frage ich mich die ganze Zeit. Warum Du es machst ist klar, 
wil Du die Ziele des Mobs verteidigst und Dir natürlich Gealt als legitimes Mittel erscheint und 
diese als "Selbstverteidigung" verharmlost wird. Kaaruzo, Du bist hier demaskiert, schon lange...


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Wo hat Pegida jetzt Menschen "im Zweifel" ermordet?

Lustig, wie man nicht mal in einem Thread über linke Gewalt diskutieren kann, ohne das wieder überall angebliche Nazis und Rechte gesehen werden.

PS: Probier es doch mal mit diesem Satz:

Ich bin gegen rechte, wie linke Gewalt. Beides gehört verfolgt, beides gehört bekämpft. Ganz ohne Relativierung.

Mach es doch  mal. Sprich dich mal klar und ohne Relativierung gegen linke Gewalt aus.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2017)

Ich mag euch nur ungern stören, aber erinnert euch bitte daran:



> Wie bereits hier im Thread angekündigt,  müssen wir leider feststellen, dass in den letzten Wochen und Monaten  unzählige Beiträge nicht regelkonform waren und die Thematik vollends in  Richtung Flüchtlingspolitik gewandert ist. Mehrere eindringliche  Ermahnungen im Thread und an verschiedene User haben daran leider nichts  geändert. Wir sehen uns daher leider gezwungen diesen Thread - so wie  den verlinkten - dauerhaft zu schließen. Sollten weitere Threads  ähnlicher Thematik erstellt oder sich bestehende Threads dahin  entwickeln, werden diese ebenso dauerhaft geschlossen.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...420903-afd-pegida-und-co-147.html#post8130331

Sonst ist der Thread schneller dicht, als man Kaaruzo seine "Glanzleistung" bei den Perlen aus Freital wiederfindet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich mag euch nur ungern stören, aber erinnert euch bitte daran:
> 
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...420903-afd-pegida-und-co-147.html#post8130331
> ...



A) Sag das dem User, der überall Nazis wittert.
B) Wie oft willst du mich eigentlich noch mit Amon verwechseln?


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich mag euch nur ungern stören, aber erinnert euch bitte daran



Lustig. Wer nutzt denn ständig Beispiele für rechte Gewalt (eben AfD, Pegida & Co.) als Mittel, die linke Gewalt zu relativieren? Sind das nicht zufällig die selben Leute, die Du fleißig "likest"? 

Und was ich echt wirklich und richtig kacke finde, dass man sofort als rechter hingestellt wird, wenn man sich erlaubt, dieses relativieren zu kritisieren. Ich weiß nicht, welche Gesinnung Kaaruzo hat, und ich will ihn auch nicht verteidigen, wenn er rechte Meinungen und Gewalt vertreten sollte. Aber zumindest in DIESEM Thread hat er das - so weit ich das gesehen habe - nicht gemacht. 

Und für Euch bin ich ja inzwischen auch schon ein Rechter. Eine Entschuldigung für diese wiederholte Ungeheuerlichkeit habe ich bisher nicht gehört. interessierterUser, die ich eigentlich als Fernfreundin gesehen habe, hat das genauso gemacht, wie tengri86 (per PM, weil ich mich erdreistet habe, das wiederholte Thematisieren von vergangenen Banns von Kaaruzo zu kritisieren), den ich eigentlich ob seiner Tätigkeit als Altenpfleger richtig schätze. Ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wie ihr da um Euch schlagt und alles, was nicht sofort in Reih und Glied mit Euch mitskandiert, zum Feind erklärt. Und offenbar auch nicht das geringste Bewusstsein dafür habt, dass das nicht ok ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Die Polizei ist eben das ausführende Organ des Staates, den die Linksradikalen so verachten.
Kein Wunder also, dass auch sie ihr Fett abkriegen, wenn gegen kapitalistische Dinge vorgegangen wird.
Und den eingereisten Gewalttätern würde ich nicht mal eine Linke Gesinnung unterstellen. Das sind schlicht Verbrecher, die Gewalt ausüben wollen. Denen ist es völlig egal, ob der Fiesta der Verkäuferin ausbrennt oder der Nobelladen eines Pelzhändlers zerstört wird.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Statistik oder Erkenntnisse darüber, wie viele Leute beim G20 Gipfel aus dem Ausland kamen und hier Gewalt verbreitet haben?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willst Du mich eigentlich verarschen? [...]
> Du ignorierst und verharmlost rechten Terror in jeder Hinsicht [...] Aber gut, diese Verlogenheit passt.


Bis jetzt stiller Mitleser, aber da platzt mir der Kragen.

Ich erinnere mich noch zu gut dran, als Du mit Kaaruzo im AfD-Thread die Auseinandersetzung wegen rechten und linken Straftaten hattest.
Du hattest dann aus einer Tabelle (?) die rechten Straftaten zitiert, aber die linken, die quasi daneben standen schön weggelassen.

Dann willst Du was von Verlogenheit erzählen, wenn man nur das zeigt, was einem in dem Moment zugute kommt?  

Leider finde ich den Beitrag auf Anhieb nicht, aber da wäre die Diskussion für mich beendet und Du hast meiner Meinung nach gerade jegliches Recht, Kritik an Usern zu äußern verloren.


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Insbesondere, und das ist GANZ wichtig, macht die Motivation keinen Unterschied. Gewalt bleibt Gewalt.


Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Die Motivation macht teilweise einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Je nach Motiv bzw. Motivation muss man unterschiedliche Maßnahmen ergreifen, um diese Gewalt zu verhindern.
Gerichte differenzieren bei Gewaltmotiven übrigens auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Die Motivation macht teilweise einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Je nach Motiv bzw. Motivation muss man unterschiedliche Maßnahmen ergreifen, um diese Gewalt zu verhindern.
> Gerichte differenzieren bei Gewaltmotiven übrigens auch.



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Ich schmeiße einen Molli in eine Flüchtlingsheim, weil die Menschen wertlos sind" und "Ich schmeiße einen Molli auf Polizisten, weil Polizisten wertlos sind"?

In beiden Fällen wird aus niederen Gründen der Tod von Menschen in Kauf genommen. Das ist haargenau die gleiche Motivation, oder nicht?

Kann man sich hier im Thread wirklich nicht zumindest auf den Konsens einigen, dass Gewalt sowohl von links, als auch von rechts bekämpft und verfolgt gehört? Ist dieser Konsens wirklich zuviel verlangt?


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Ich schmeiße einen Molli in eine Flüchtlingsheim, weil die Menschen wertlos sind" und "Ich schmeiße einen Molli auf Polizisten, weil Polizisten wertlos sind"?
> 
> In beiden Fällen wird aus niederen Gründen der Tod von Menschen in Kauf genommen. Das ist für mich beides gleich verachtenswert.


Der Unterschied ist die Motivation. Das eine ist Rassismus, das andere nicht. Und wenn man die Ursachen bekämpfen will, muss man da differenzieren, weil es nicht ein Patentrezept gegen jede Art von Gewalt gibt.
Ich glaube z.B. auch, dass einige Rechte nicht wirklich von der Ideologie überzeugt sind, sondern einen Sündenbock suchen bzw. aus Gruppenzwang (re)agieren. Wenn man diesen Leuten eine Perspektive bietet, wird man merken, dass dieses rechte Gedankengut nicht wirklich "konsequent gelebt" wird. Zumindest in der Theorie klingt das so leicht.  In der Praxis ist es meistens komplexer.

Für mich ist auch beides (Gewalt gegen Flüchtlinge bzw. gegen Polizisten) verachtenswert. Da bin ich ganz bei dir.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Naja, wenn ich mir diesen Kampf gegen den Kapitalismus angucke, wird der aber auch nicht wirklich konsequent gelebt. Schuhe von Addias und das neues Iphone sind jetzt nicht gerade sehr antikapitalistisch


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir diesen Kampf gegen den Kapitalismus angucke, wird der aber auch nicht wirklich konsequent gelebt. Schuhe von Addias und das neues Iphone sind jetzt nicht gerade sehr antikapitalistisch


Ist die Frage, ob man diese Leute wirklich dem linken Spektrum zuordnen will oder das einfach nur "Krawalltouristen" waren. 

Aber es gibt ja auch Nazis, die gerne Döner essen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Ich schmeiße einen Molli in eine Flüchtlingsheim, weil die Menschen wertlos sind" und "Ich schmeiße einen Molli auf Polizisten, weil Polizisten wertlos sind"?


Die Heimtücke, die aus Körperverletzung Mord macht. 

Die einen stehen vorbereitet in Schutzmontur mit Krankenwagen im Rücken. Da ist die Gewalt der linken Chaoten absolut ********************* und es wäre Totschlag, würde ein Polizist sterben. Ich hasse das und es ist völlig unnötig. Für mich ist die Argumentation, dass nicht der Mensch angegriffen wird, sondern das Amt und jeder Polizist, sobald er seine Uniform auszieht unbehelligt bliebe, zwar juristisch schlüssig, moralisch trotzdem unerträglich. Gewalt gegen Menschen toleriere ich nie. 

Die anderen kommen des Nachts, wenn Opfer schlafen und zünden das Haus an. Das ist nicht nur absolute *********************, dass ist verachteswerte rassistische Kackscheiẞe. Das sind niedere Motive, das gibt immer lebenslange Haft, es ist eine Stufe schlimmer als Totschlag. Warum Du ständig rechte Gewalt relativiert, ständig rechten Mob als friedfertig hinstellst ist genau das, was wir kritisieren. Wir relativieren keine linke Gewalt, weil sie absolut unnötig ist, da gibt es nichts zu relativieren. Wir relativen aber Deine ständigen Versuche, dem rechtem Mob eine weiße Weste anzudichten. Und dann behauptest Du, wir relativieren linke Gewalt. Deine billigen rhetorischen Spielchen kannst Du vergessen, sie werden erkannt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Heimtücke, die aus Körperverletzung Mord macht.



Grausamkeit (das ist Verbrennen) und Gemeingefährliche Mittel (das ist ein Molotow-Cocktail) sind genauso Mordmotive.

Ergo ist es genauso versuchter Mord, wenn man es bei Polizisten macht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die einen stehen vorbereitet in Schutzmontur mit Krankenwagen im Rücken. Da ist die Gewalt der linken Chaoten absolut ********************* und es wäre Totschlag, würde ein Polizist sterben.



Das wäre es natürlich nicht.

Urteil im Molotow-Cocktail-Prozess: Freispruch fur Berliner Jugendliche - taz.de

War in diesem Fall zwar eine Verwechslung, aber der Tatverdacht lautet natürlich Versuchter Mord und nicht Totschlag.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum Du ständig rechte Gewalt relativiert, ständig rechten Mob als friedfertig hinstellst ist genau das, was wir kritisieren.



Kannst du mal bitte mit den Lügen aufhören? 

Ich schrieb das hier :" Kann man sich hier im Thread wirklich nicht zumindest auf den Konsens einigen, dass Gewalt sowohl von links, als auch von rechts bekämpft und verfolgt gehört? Ist dieser Konsens wirklich zuviel verlangt?"

Daraus liest auch nur du eine Relativierung von rechter Gewalt.


----------



## JePe (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich mit meinen Postings oben. Aber anstatt zu versuchen zu verstehen, was ich meine, unterstellst Du mir gleich, rechte Gewalt zu verteidigen. Ganz schön krass muss ich sagen.



Ersetz "rechte" durch "linke" und Du hast Deine Argumentatioskette in einem Satz zusammengefasst.

Du musst die Ansichten anderer nicht teilen, aber Du bist auch kein Forenpolizist, der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern schlechte Zensuren gibt, weil die angeblich Deine richtigere Meinung nicht verstanden haben. Entweder kriegst Du es hin, die Meinung anderer zu ertragen, oder ein *Diskussions*forum ist moeglicherweise einfach nicht der richtige Ort fuer Dich?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ersetz "rechte" durch "linke" und Du hast Deine Argumentatioskette in einem Satz zusammengefasst.
> 
> Du musst die Ansichten anderer nicht teilen, aber Du bist auch kein Forenpolizist, der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern schlechte Zensuren gibt, weil die angeblich Deine richtigere Meinung nicht verstanden haben. Entweder kriegst Du es hin, die Meinung anderer zu ertragen, oder ein *Diskussions*forum ist moeglicherweise einfach nicht der richtige Ort fuer Dich?



Diesen Post könntest du auch an den "Nazijäger" richten, der überall die Gefahr von Rechts wittert und der Meinung ist, die Machtübernahme stünde kurz bevor.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Die Motivation macht teilweise einen gewaltigen Unterschied. Je nach Motiv bzw. Motivation muss man unterschiedliche Maßnahmen ergreifen, um diese Gewalt zu verhindern.
> Gerichte differenzieren bei Gewaltmotiven übrigens auch.



Dann schränke ich mal auf "politische Motivation" ein. Natürlich macht es z.B. einen Unterschied, wenn man Gewalt nutzt, um eine andere Person zu schützen. 

Aber, wenn ihr bereit wäret, die Message meiner Beiträge mal neutral aufzunehmen, ohne mich vorzuverurteilen, dann hätte Euch der Sinn meines Postings eigentlich klar sein müssen, auch wenn ich es nicht 100% eindeutig ausgerdrückt habe.


----------



## DerLachs (23. Juli 2017)

Habe ich dann falsch aufgefasst, sorry.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ersetz "rechte" durch "linke" und Du hast Deine Argumentatioskette in einem Satz zusammengefasst


Das ist völlig hanebüchend, da ich nie nie nie rechte Gewalt relativiert habe. 

Hör bitte endlich auf, das zu behaupten. Das ist Rufmord!



JePe schrieb:


> Du musst die Ansichten anderer nicht teilen, aber Du bist auch kein Forenpolizist, der anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern schlechte Zensuren gibt, weil die angeblich Deine richtigere Meinung nicht verstanden haben. Entweder kriegst Du es hin, die Meinung anderer zu ertragen, oder ein *Diskussions*forum ist moeglicherweise einfach nicht der richtige Ort fuer Dich?



Es geht nicht um gute oder schlechte Diskussion, es geht darum, dass Gewalt relativiert wird. Es ist meine MEINUNG, dass das nicht ok ist, nur weil die Gewalt von links kommt. Willst Du mir meine Meinung verbieten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Kannst du mal bitte mit den Lügen aufhören? ...


Zehnmal aufstacheln und einmal Kreide fressen wirkt nicht, Du erzeugst über Monate ein Gesamtbild und das ist eindeutig. 

Und genau das machst Du auch hier, immer wieder. Wir redeten über Gewalt auf dem G20, da gab es linke und die Polizei.
Schon zu erwähnen, dass auch Polizisten unangemessene Gewalt anwendeten, wird von Dir als Relativierung dargestellt
um gleich im nächsten Satz die Lügen zu verbreiten, dass rechter Mob friedlich ist. Du, und nur Du, bringst hier immer wieder
die rechten ins Spiel, weil Du jedes Thema missbrauchen willst, um über Deine Lieblingsthemen und deinen rassistischen
Hass zu schreiben.

Hier geht es aber nur um G20, hier gibt es fast nur friedliche und kreative Demonstranten und eine wilde Horde von ca,
je nach Schätzung, 300 Gewalttätern, davon ca. 50% aus dem Ausland, von den deutschen auch ca. 50% nicht aus Hamburg.

Sobald man die Versäumnisse der Polizei erwähnt, kommt der rechte Block aus der Ecke und unterstellt, man will die Taten
relativieren. Ich würde  gerne einmal, aber nur virtuell, sehen, was bei einem Fussballspiel Hannover gegen Braunschweig
passieren würde, wenn die Polizei dem rechten Mob das Feld überlassen würde und sich um Staatsgäste kümmert anstatt
um den rechten Mob. Das passiert zum Glück nicht, der rechte Fussball Mob zerlegt nur jedes Wochenende Züge und Bahn-
höfe. Das ist so unerträglich, dass ich am Wochende die Bundesbahn nicht mehr nutze. Das hat aber alles nicht mit G20 zu
tun.

Politisch wird das Thema wegen einer kleinen Anzahl Idioten, die es aber schafften, Schäden in Millionenhöhe zu verursachen,
weil man sie gewähren ließ, ausgenutzt, um weitreichende weitere Einschränkungen zu bewirken und weiter jede Kritik am 
Staat und dessen Politik zu minimieren.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Immer wieder zu betonen, dass die Polizisten AUCH Fehler gemacht haben und ggf. sogar eine gewisse Mitschuld haben, IST nun mal eine Relativierung. PUNKT. Auch wenn es den Tatsachen entspricht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Und wieder mal ein großer Haufen Realtivierung linker Gewalt. 

Genau so ein Weltbild ist der Grund, warum es in Hamburg (mal wieder, wie so oft) von linker Seite zu massivster Gewaltanwendung kam. Die Politik und Justiz muss dagegen endlich mal vorgehen.

Hoffentlich wird dagegen endlich mal was getan, sonst waren das (leider) nicht die letzten Bilder dieser Art.

PS: Das du (wie zu erwarten) auf den Einwand, Mollis auf Polizisten zu werfen, ist auch ein Mordversuch, nicht eingehst, spricht Bände.


----------



## JePe (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist völlig hanebüchend, da ich nie nie nie rechte Gewalt relativiert habe.
> 
> Hör bitte endlich auf, das zu behaupten. Das ist Rufmord!



Erst lesen, dann fordern.

Du: _*Aber anstatt zu versuchen zu verstehen, was ich meine, unterstellst Du mir gleich, rechte Gewalt zu verteidigen.*_

Ich: _*Ersetz "rechte" durch "linke" und Du hast Deine Argumentatioskette in einem Satz zusammengefasst.
*_
Meine Kritik zielt darauf ab, dass Du sehr undifferenziert anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern vorwirfst, sich nicht ausreichend von der Gewalt der einen Seite zu distanzieren und dass Du mehr als nur ein Mal angedeutet oder ausgesprochen hast, dass, wer das nicht taete, wuerde sich mit dieser Seite  gemein machen (Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick). Zu unterstellen, dass jemand, der die Gewalt der einen Seite anprangert, gleichzeitig die der anderen Seite verharmlost, ist inakzeptabel. Du bist entweder nicht willens oder in der Lage, Kritik an veruebter Gewalt zu abstrahieren und tust stattdessen so, dass, wer die Gewalt der einen Seite kritisiere, wohl selbst zwangslaeufig zur anderen gehoert.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Willst Du mir meine Meinung verbieten?



Niemand verbietet Dir Deine Meinung - aber Du etikettierst die Meinungen anderer als gut und schlecht und forderst pausenlos, sich von was-auch-immer zu distanzieren und unterstellst damit implizit Kumpanei. Verlangst Du auch staendig von Katholiken, sich von Kindesmissbrauch zu distanzieren? Und wenn Nein - warum gilt manchmal die Unschuldsvermutung und manchmal nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Nach G20: Heiko Maas für Extremisten-Datei | Frankfurter Rundschau

Das wäre ja zumindest mal ein Anfang.



			
				FR schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei beispielsweise in Hamburg und Berlin normal gewesen, dass „Linksautonome Häuser besetzen und das Recht fortgesetzt brechen“, sagte der CDU-Politiker. Das habe sich jetzt in Hamburg bitter gerächt.



So und nicht anders schaut es aus. Wir können es uns nicht länger leisten, bei linker Gewalt tatenlos zuzugucken. Diese rechtsfreien Räume gehören konsequent bekämpft. Mit aller Härte des Rechtsstaates.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann fordern.
> 
> Du: _*Aber anstatt zu versuchen zu verstehen, was ich meine, unterstellst Du mir gleich, rechte Gewalt zu verteidigen.*_
> 
> ...


Erst mal: Undifferenziert schon mal gar nicht. 

Wer auch immer Gewalt relativiert, muss dafür einen sehr guten Grund haben (wie z.B. zum Schutz anderer Personen oder auch den Fall Marianne Bachmeier.) Eine Relativierung rechter Gewalt geht ganz genauso wenig wie die linker Gewalt.

Ich kann nicht Gewalt damit entschuldigen, in dem ich sage, "aber die andere Seite macht das doch auch!!!!" .... Nein nein nein nein. Das geht einfach nicht. 

Beispiel: Würdest Du es akzeptieren, dass ein Rechter das Anzünden eines Hauses damit rechtfertigt, dass ja in Köln so viele Übergriffe auf Frauen geschehen sind? Nein und nochmals nein!

Ich finde dieses Rechtfertigen und Relativieren von Dingen, die sich einfach nicht rechtfertigen lassen einfach zum Kotzen.

Und wieder hast Du mir übrigens unterstellt, ich würde hier Rechte anders behandeln als Linke. Ich empfinde das als wirklich krasse Beleidigung, verdammt nochmal. 



JePe schrieb:


> Niemand verbietet Dir Deine Meinung - aber Du etikettierst die Meinungen anderer als gut und schlecht und forderst pausenlos, sich von was-auch-immer zu distanzieren und unterstellst damit implizit Kumpanei.


Du hast recht, genau das tue ich. Ich unterstelle damit eine gewisse Sympathie für die Gewalttäter, sonst müsste man ihr Tun nicht relativieren. Genau das ist der Punkt. Und genau das finde ich so kacke. Dass man sich mit Gewalttätern assoziiert, nur weil man ihrer politischen Meinung nahe steht? Das geht einfach nicht. 

Ich habe schon mehrfach gesagt, dass sich die linke politischen Kaste selbst keinen Gefallen tut, wenn sie sich mit den Gewalttätern assoziiert. Sie SCHADEN sich. Ich gebe den Leuten den Tipp, das einfach bleiben zu lassen, wenn sie glaubhaft bleiben wollen. Und jeder, der die Gewalt relativiert, verliert in meinen Augen einfach an Glaubwürdigkeit.



JePe schrieb:


> Verlangst Du auch staendig von Katholiken, sich von Kindesmissbrauch zu distanzieren? Und wenn Nein - warum gilt manchmal die Unschuldsvermutung und manchmal nicht?


Natürlich tue ich das, insbesondere würde ich es nie akzeptieren, dass ein Katholik die Missbrauchvorfälle relativiert. Würdest Du das denn?!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Erst mal: Undifferenziert schon mal gar nicht.



Niemand relativiert hier etwas, was du aber forderst ist alles einfach unkritisch als richtig hinzunehmen was von Seiten der Rechtsorgane passiert und alle die nicht nur fokusiert in eine Richtung (Ausschreitungen der "Demonstranten") schauen die Glaubwürdigkeit absprechen da sie eine umfassende Gesamtbetachtung fordern, etwas was du selbst aber bei der Ehe für homosexuelle Paare aber zum Beispiel selbst auch nicht machst. Da forderst du auch umfassende Objektivität für das Thema. 

Solche Ausschreitungen sind Mist von Links genauso wie von jeder anderen Richtung, aber das heißt nicht das im Zusammenhang mit Hamburg auch die Aktionen und Taten der Rechtsorgane auf Fehlverhalten überprüft gehören!
Wer nicht alle Fakten betachtet öffent in so einer Sache Tür und Tor für Fehler, Missbrauch und Vertuschung selbiger.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Natürlich tue ich das, insbesondere würde ich es nie akzeptieren, dass ein Katholik die Missbrauchvorfälle relativiert. Würdest Du das denn?!



Aha, dann sind also alle Katholiken automatisch für dich Kinderschänder sofern sie sich nicht immer direkt in der Öffentlichkeit bei jedem Fall automatisch distanzieren nur weil sie katholischen Glaubens sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich sehe da nach wie vor die Kausalkette. Aktion>Reaktion.

Die Linksautonomen sind mit dem festen Ziel zu Gewalt vorgegangen, die Polizei hat darauf reagiert. Was soll die Polizei denn sonst machen? Stuhlkreise? 

Was man der Polizei vorwerfen kann, ist , dass sie nicht noch robuster vorgegangen ist und zu wenig Linksautonome festgenommen hat. Man müsste mal konsequent und mit aller Härte des Rechtsstaates diesen Rechtsbrüchen Einhalt gebieten. Insbesondere solche Keimzellen für linken Terror wie die Rote Flora stürmen und räumen. Das wäre jetzt ein starkes Zeichen des Staates gegen Linksextremismus.

Dann würden die rechtsschaffenden Bürger vielleicht ein Stück Vertrauen in die Politik zurückgewinnen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand relativiert hier etwas, was du aber forderst ist alles einfach unkritisch als richtig hinzunehmen was von Seiten der Rechtsorgane passiert und alle die nicht nur fokusiert in eine Richtung (Ausschreitungen der "Demonstranten" schauen die Glaubwürdigkeit  den Perspnen absprechen die eine umfassende Gesamtbetachtung fordern)



Nein, das fordere ich nicht. Aber diese Diskussion muss unabhängig von den Krawallen stattfinden. 

Um wieder mein Beispiel zu bemühen: Wenn jemand ein Haus anzündet, das als Quartier für Flüchtlinge dienen soll, und als Grund aufführt, dass es zu viele Flüchtlinge gibt, die nur aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen kommen, dann werde ich das nicht akzeptieren und diese Rechtfertigung sofort ablehnen. 

Das heißt aber nicht, dass man unabhängig von dieser Tat, in einem anderen Kontext, gerne auch mal die Problematik der Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge diskutieren kann. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> etwas was du selbst aber bei der Ehe für homosexuelle Paare aber zum Beispiel selbst auch nicht machst. Da forderst du auch umfassende Objektivität für das Thema.


Bei dem Transfer auf homosexuelle Paare musst Du mir jetzt helfen, wo da die Parallele ist. Es geht hier um unentschuldbare Gewaltexzesse, nichts sonst. Wenn es nur leichte Ausschreitungen gegeben hätte, das übliche halt, dann würde ich ja nichts sagen. Dann kann man meinetwegen auch der Polizei eine Provokation unterstellen (z.B. wenn eingekesselt wird). Aber von so etwas reden wir hier nicht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solche Ausschreitungen sind Mist von Links genauso wie von jeder anderen Richtung, aber das heißt nicht das im Zusammenhang mit Hamburg auch die Aktionen und Taten der Rechtsorgane auf Fehlverhalten überprüft gehören!
> Wer nicht alle Fakten betachtet öffent in so einer Sache Tür und Tor für Fehler, Missbrauch und Vertuschung selbiger.


Die Exzesse in Hamburg sind aber nicht die Folge von Aktionen und Taten von Rechtsorganen. Sie werden nur damit gerechtfertigt. Das ist etwas ganz anderes! Man muss sich nicht auf diese Rechtfertigung einlassen, und ich verurteile diese Rechtfertigungen klar als unangebracht. 

Das heißt, wie gesagt, nicht, dass man nicht auch das Fehlverhalten thematisieren kann. Nur bitte nicht so, dass man ständig den Eindruck bekommt, man wolle die Autonomen damit ent_*schuldig*_en. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha, dann sind also alle Katholiken automatisch für dich Kinderschänder sofern sie sich nicht immer direkt in der Öffentlichkeit bei jedem Fall automatisch distanzieren nur weil sie katholischen Glaubens sind?



Ja, aha. Sorry, aber Dein Leseverständnis ist klar mangelhaft. Habe ich irgendwem unterstellt, er wäre selbst Gewalttäter, weil er die Gewalttaten relativiert? Das unterstellst Du mir hier nämlich indirekt. Dabei ist das einzige, was ich vorgeworfen habe, eine ASSOZIATION und eine RELATIVIERUNG. 

Und ja, wenn sich ein Katholik nicht klar von den Missbräuchen distanziert und statt dessen Gründe sucht, die erklären, warum sie passieren, dann werfe ich ihm ganz genauso eine ASSOZIATION mit den missbrauchenden Personen und eine und RELATIVIERUNG ihrer Taten vor - aber natürlich NICHT dass sie selbst Kinderschänder wären.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, ich sehe da nach wie vor die Kausalkette. Aktion>Reaktion.
> 
> Die Linksautonomen sind mit dem festen Ziel zu Gewalt vorgegangen, die Polizei hat darauf reagiert. Was soll die Polizei denn sonst machen? Stuhlkreise?
> 
> ...



Niemand hat das Vorgehen der Polizei in Schanzenviertel gegen die Plünderungen und Ausschreitungen relativiert, oder in Frage gestellt, was aber gefragt werden muss und das zurecht, warum hat es 3h gedauert bis die Polizei aktiv wurde? Obwohl bereits nach 1h dort die Einsatzkräfte alle vor Ort gewesen scheinen, aber eben noch 2h rumstanden. Warum hat die Polizei da ihren Job nicht schneller gemacht?

Darüber hinaus bestanden die Demos aber eben nicht nur aus dem Schanzenviertel, sondern auch aus relativ friedlichen Demonstrationen wo man mit unnötig rabiater Härte gegen Teilnehmer vorging und das ist kritisch zu hinterfragen!
Egal was du hier rumblockst Kaaruzo...  

Und was wäre eigentlich deiner Auffassung nach noch robuster? Da bleibst du immer schwammig und glitschig wie die schleimigen Politiker die du auch gerne kritisiert.  
Flammenwerfer? Handgranaten? Granatwerfer? Panzer? Clusterbomben? Biowaffen? Atomwaffen? 
Was willst du noch mehr als das die Polizei mit Wasserwerfern, Tränengas, Gummigeschossen und sogar der Erlaubnis scharfe Munition aus Maschinenpistolen und Sturmgewehren gegen Randalierer einzusetzen vorgeht?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, das fordere ich nicht. Aber diese Diskussion muss unabhängig von den Krawallen stattfinden.
> 
> ...
> 
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass man unabhängig von dieser Tat, in einem anderen Kontext gerne die Problematik der Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge diskutieren kann.



Nein muss es nicht das hat der TE dir auch schon gesagt, nur du bist nicht in der Lage das zu akzeptieren und zudem kannst du nunmal nicht alles trennen nur weil du meinst das müsse nach deinem Dünkel so sein.

...

Und um das diskutieren zu dürfen bedarf es eines neuen Threads obwohl es das gleiche Thema nur ein anderer Gesichtspunkt des Themas ist? find the mistake...



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Exzesse in Hamburg sind aber nicht die Folge von Aktionen und Taten von Rechtsorganen.



Ich habe auch an keiner Stelle behauptet das alle Exzesse die Folge von Handlungen der Polizei wären, aber ich sage man muss auch die Handlungen der Polizei betachten, da kommen aber sofort Leute wie du angeritten und unterstellen: "Ihhhh, der will relativieren, mimimimimi." 
Was garnicht das Ziel ist.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und ja, wenn sich ein Katholik nicht klar von den Missbräuchen distanziert und statt dessen Gründe sucht, die erklären, warum sie passieren, dann WERFE ich ihnen ganz genauso eine ASSOZIATION und RELATIVIERUNG vor - und natürlich NICHT dass sie selbst Kinderschänder wären.



Aha und wie macht er das wen du trotzdem weiter unterstellst er würde relativieren, obwohl er sich von der Tat der Person distanziert, weil er darauf hinweist das nicht alle Katholiken Kinderschänder sind sondern nur eine Minderheit, was nunmal eine Tatsache ist?


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Vorgehen der Polizei in Schanzenviertel gegen die Plünderungen und Ausschreitungen relativiert, oder in Frage gestellt, was aber gefragt werden muss und das zurecht, warum hat es 3h gedauert bis die Polizei aktiv wurde? Obwohl bereits nach 1h dort die Einsatzkräfte alle vor Ort gewesen scheinen, aber eben noch 2h rumstanden. Warum hat die Polizei da ihren Job nicht schneller gemacht?


Diese Diskussion wäre keine Relativierung, da gebe ich Dir recht. Da würde man nur diskutieren, warum die Polizei das nicht schneller in den Griff bekommen hat. Aber lies Dir den Thread nochmal durch, das ist ja nicht das, was primär diskutiert worden ist. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus bestanden die Demos aber eben nicht nur aus dem Schanzenviertel, sondern auch aus relativ friedlichen Demonstrationen wo man mit unnötig rabiater Härte gegen Teilnehmer vorging und das ist kritisch zu hinterfragen!


Auch das kann man gerne diskutieren, aber dann geht's ja offensichtlich nicht mehr um die Krawalle, oder? 

In einem Thread über die Krawalle (siehe Posting des Threadstarters JePe und den Threadtitel) empfinde ich so etwas nur als Ablenkungsmanöver, um die Aufmerksamkeit auf andere Missstände zu schieben, damit keiner mehr so genau auf das tatsächlich krasse Fehlverhalten der Randalierer schaut. 

Wieso gehst Du mit keinem Wort auf mein Beispiel mit dem rechten Häuslezündler ein? Siehst Du nicht die Parallelen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein muss es nicht das hat der TE dir auch schon gesagt, nur du bist nicht in der Lage das zu akzeptieren und zudem kannst du nunmal nicht alles trennen nur weil du meinst das müsse so sein.


Doch das muss es. 

Oder würdest Du in einem Thread über Gewalttaten gegen Flüchtlinge eine Abschweifung in eine Richtung, dass es Massen an Flüchtlingen gäbe, die aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen kommen würden, akzeptieren? Ich nicht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und um das diskutieren zu dürfen bedarf es eines neuen Threads obwohl es das gleiche Thema nur ein anderer Gesichtspunkt des Themas ist? find the mistake...


Es ist eben NICHT das gleiche Thema (diese Annahme ist schon ein Fehler!) und there is no mistake in my argument. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe auch an keiner Stelle behauptet das alle Exzesse die Folge von Handlungen der Polizei wären, aber ich sage man muss auch die Handlungen der Polizei betachten, da kommen aber sofort Leute wie du angeritten und unterstellen: "Ihhhh, der will relativieren, mimimimimi."
> Was garnicht das Ziel ist.


Doch, ganz genau das ist das Ziel. Welches Ziel hätte das denn sonst? Sei mal ehrlich zu Dir selbst. Die Verfehlungen der Polizei sind ein scheißdreck verglichen mit den Ungeheuerlichkeiten, die sich die Autonomen geleistet haben. Sie immer und immer wieder im Zusammenhang mit den Krawallen zu betonen ist nichts als ein extrem durchsichtliges Ablenkungsmanöver, weil es ja einfach nicht sein kann, dass einige sog. "linke" von sich aus auf Randale aus sind und einfach Bock auf Gewalt haben, den Staat und die verhassten Spießbürger mal so richtig in den Arsch treten wollen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha und wie macht er das wen du trotzdem weiter unterstellst er würde relativieren, obwohl er sich von der Tat der Person distanziert, weil er darauf hinweist das nicht alle Katholiken Kinderschänder sind sondern nur eine Minderheit, was nunmal eine Tatsache ist?


"Ja es gibt so etwas wie Kindesmissbrauch in der Kirche. Und es ist natürlich nicht entschuldbar. *Aber *nur eine verschwindend kleine Menge an Priestern verübt so etwas!"

Merkst Du es selbst? Manche Dinge lassen sich einfach nicht mit einem "ABER" rechtfertigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Vorgehen der Polizei in Schanzenviertel gegen die Plünderungen und Ausschreitungen relativiert, oder in Frage gestellt, was aber gefragt werden muss und das zurecht, warum hat es 3h gedauert bis die Polizei aktiv wurde? Obwohl bereits nach 1h dort die Einsatzkräfte alle vor Ort gewesen scheinen, aber eben noch 2h rumstanden. Warum hat die Polizei da ihren Job nicht schneller gemacht?



Sag ich ja, nicht robust genug.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus bestanden die Demos aber eben nicht nur aus dem Schanzenviertel, sondern auch aus relativ friedlichen Demonstrationen wo man mit unnötig rabiater Härte gegen Teilnehmer vorging und das ist kritisch zu hinterfragen!



Wenn die "friedlichen" Demonstranten weder den Anweisungen Folge leisten und sich dann im Zweifel auch mit den nichtfriedlichen Demonstranten sympathisieren und diese vor dem Zugriff der Polizei schützen, dann sehe ich da keine Problem auch die Härte des Staats walten zu lassen. 

Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass das falsch war, kann ich das im Anschluss klären, aber wer mitten in einer aufgeheizten Stimmung Polizisten provoziert und sich uneinsichtig zeigt, der ist selber Schuld.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und was wäre eigentlich deiner Auffassung nach noch robuster?



Schneller und härter gegen die Gewalttäter vorgehen. Solange diese ihre Straftaten weiter verüben können, waren die Mittel der Polizei noch nicht robust genug.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Flammenwerfer? Handgranaten? Granatwerfer? Panzer? Clusterbomben? Biowaffen? Atomwaffen?



Das wäre wohl ein bisschen übertrieben, oder?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was willst du noch mehr als das die Polizei mit Wasserwerfern, Tränengas, Gummigeschossen und sogar der Erlaubnis scharfe Munition aus Maschinenpistolen und Sturmgewehren gegen Randalierer einzusetzen vorgeht?



Hier im Thread wurde einige nicht-tödliche (bzw. weniger-tödliche) Waffen genannt, die man nutzen kann.

Es gäbe genug Möglichkeiten, die man ausschöpfen kann. Auf jeden Fall ist es doch nicht zu viel verlangt, dass die Polizei wirksam Gewalttaten unterbindet. Und das im Zweifel auch mit aller Härte des Rechtsstaates, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Auch das kann man gerne diskutieren, aber dann geht's ja offensichtlich nicht mehr um die Krawalle, oder?



In dem Thread geht es aber nicht nur um die Krawalle, das sagt auch die Überschrift wo steht:

"Hamburg: G20* und* die Krawalle", da steht nicht "Hamburg: G20, *die* Krawalle"

Das bedeutet es geht auch um den Rest von G20 und eben nicht nur um die Krawalle während G20!
Und das hat JePe, der hier der TE ist, im Gegensatz zu dir, auch schon direkt gesagt, das es eben nicht nur um die Krawalle geht, aber du berufst dich dauernd darauf das der TE das nicht so sehen würde, obwohl er dir schon deutlich gesagt hat das er es nicht so sieht wie du.
Trotzdem bist du, sorry wen ich das so ausdrücke, aber so sehe ich das, unfähig es zu akzeptieren.
Wen dir das nicht passt mach deinen eigenen Thread auf wo du dann schreiben darfst das es nur um die Krawalle geht und um nichts weiter, aber bitte höre endlich auf den Leuten, inkl. TE vorschreiben zu wollen worum es hier gehen darf und worum nicht!



Grestorn schrieb:


> In einem Thread über die Krawalle (siehe Posting des Threadstarters JePe und den Threadtitel) empfinde ich so etwas nur als Ablenkungsmanöver, um die Aufmerksamkeit auf andere Missstände zu schieben, damit keiner mehr so genau auf das tatsächlich krasse Fehlverhalten der Randalierer schaut.



Und ich empfinde es als Ablenkungsmanöver das du hier dauernd von anderen Themen abzulenken versuchst und jetzt?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wieso gehst Du mit keinem Wort auf mein Beispiel mit dem rechten Häuslezündler ein? Siehst Du nicht die Parallelen?



Weil es mir nicht wichtig genug erschien darauf in dem Zusammenhang einzugehen, aber bitte.
Natürlich ist Tat verachtenswert und der Typ der das Haus anzündet im besten Fall ein Idiot im schlimmsten Fall von überzeugter rechter Gesinnung. Aber was willst du da in so einem Thread bitte noch mehr disktuieren als das der Typ ein Idiot ist wen du es strikt untersagst über Zusammenhänge und politische Faktoren zu sprechen die für die Zunahme solcher Taten mitverantwortlich sein könnten?
Den es bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig, nur weil er dafür ein Haus anzündet das nichts an der Thematik dran sein könnte das zuviele Wirtschaftflüchtlinge kommen würden und das diskutiert gehört.

Eine falsche Ausdrucksweise einer Person zu einem Thema entbindet doch nicht die Zusammenhänge zwischen der Zunahme solcher Taten und der der Ursache für solche zu disktutieren und aus eben jenen Grund bin ich nicht darauf eingegangen.
Weil das ein Beispiel ist das im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema der Ausschreitungen in Hamburg nicht wirklich passt. Beim ersteren geht es um ein konkrett fassbares Problem in Hamburg geht es bestenfalls um die Auslebung politischer Überzeugungen die keine konkreten Ursachen erkennen lassen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Doch das muss es.
> Oder würdest Du in einem Thread über Gewalttaten gegen Flüchtlinge eine Abschweifung in Richtung der Massen an Flüchtlingen, die aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen kommen, akzeptieren? Ich nicht.



Dann sag mir doch mal was du neben der Verurteilung der Taten hier noch oberhalt von Stammtischniveau diskutieren willst, ohne dabei andere Aspekte und Zusammenhänge von G20 anzusprechen?
Und ja würde ich weil die Zunahme der Flüchtlinge direkt in einem kausalen Zusammenhang für zunehmende Gewalttaten steht, auch wen es die Gewalttaten nicht besser macht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Von was sprichst Du jetzt bitte genau? Den Gedankensprung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Von Kaaruzos Forderung das die Polizei noch robuster gegen randalierende Vandalen vorgehen soll, was er schon oft geschrieben hat, aber nie konkretisiert hat wie den noch mehr Robustheit aussehen soll.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In dem Thread geht es aber nicht nur um die Krawalle, das hat die JePe auch schon gesagt und das sagt auch die Überschrift wo steht:
> 
> "Hamburg: G20* und* die Krawalle", da steht nicht "Hamburg: G20, *die* Krawalle"
> 
> ...



Na, dann lass mich doch nochmal das Einstiegsposting dieses Threads zitieren: 



JePe schrieb:


> Da es merkwuerdigerweise keinen Thread dazu gibt, hier der Versuch einer Diskussion ueber den Gipfel der G20 in Hamburg und die allseitigen Nachbetrachtungen zu den begleitenden Krawallen. Dazu passend gab es gestern in der ARD bei "Maischberger" einen Talk dazu, der wenn schon nicht wegen eines etwaigen Erkenntnisgewinnes, so doch wegen des Verhaltens einiger Diskutanten sehenswert ist:
> 
> Gewalt in Hamburg: Warum versagt der Staat?
> 
> ...



Und meine direkte Antwort darauf: 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass Ditfurth die Gewaltexzesse relativiert hat und die populäre Sicht, dass der Staat und die Polizei die "Bösen" sind, offen unterstützt, ist auch kaum zu ertragen.
> 
> Man stelle sich einfach mal vor, jeder würde seine Vorstellungen so durchsetzen, wie die Randalierer es machen. Wollt ihr in einer solchen Welt leben?



Das was Ditfurth getan hat, ist genau das, was mich so ankotzt und was dann auch beherrschendes Thema dieses Threads geworden ist. Es geht mir nicht darum, was in dem Thread diskutiert wird (ich weiß, dass ich das so geschrieben habe), es geht mir darum, dass permanent versucht wird, die Krawalle zu relativieren. Ob das hier oder in einem anderen Thread passiert, ist mir egal. Und die Intention des Threadstarters ist mir absolut klar und ja die Wurzel meiner Kritik.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen dir das nicht passt mach deinen eigenen Thread auf wo du dann schreiben darfst das es nur um die Krawalle geht und um nichts weiter, aber bitte höre endlich auf den Leuten, inkl. TE vorschreiben zu wollen worum es hier gehen darf und worum nicht!


Es geht nicht um den Thread (der auch niemandem 'gehört', auch nicht dem TE). sonden um den permanenten Versuch das unentschuldbare zu entschuldigen. Egal mit welchen Mitteln. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Tat verachtenswert und der Typ der das Haus anzündet im besten Fall ein Idiot im schlimmsten Fall von überzeugter rechter Gesinnung. Aber was willst du da in so einem Thread bitte noch mehr disktuieren als das der Typ ein Idiot ist wen du es strikt untersagst über Zusammenhänge und politische Faktoren zu sprechen die für die Zunahme solcher Taten mitverantwortlich sein könnten?


Na, wenn jetzt jemand schreibt (egal ob in dem Thread oder sonst wo, das spielt keine Rolle), "ej, der Typ war ja nur angefressen, weil so viele Flüchtlinge nur ein tolles Leben bei uns haben wollen!" dann würdest Du das sicher unwidersprochen so stehen lassen. Oder etwa doch nicht? Würde Dich das nicht anblähen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dann sag mir doch mal was du neben der Verurteilung der Taten hier noch oberhalt von Stammtischniveau diskutieren willst?


Ich persönlich fand Ditfurth, deren Auftritt das Thema dieses Threads ist, unerträglich, und DAS habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht und gegen den Widerstand vieler hier im Thread immer wieder thematisiert. Und dann feststellen müssen, dass es viele Ditfurths hier im Forum gibt. 

Was man diskutieren könnte, wenn man sich wirklich auf die Krawalle konzentrieren möchte, wie man die Aufwiegler identifizieren könnte, wie man so etwas in Zukunft verhindern kann, dass es ein Fluch für die Linke Idee ist, dass sie von radikalen Gewalttätern unterwandert ist... usw. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von Kaaruzos Forderung das die Polizei noch robuster gegen randalierende Vandalen vorgehen soll, was er schon oft geschrieben hat, aber nie konkretisiert hat wie den noch mehr Robustheit aussehen soll.


Ich hab die Quotes durcheinander gebracht und deswegen diesen Abschnitt aus meinem Posting inzwischen wieder rausgenommen und dafür Deine späteren Edits reingenommen und weiter kommentiert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir diesen Kampf gegen den Kapitalismus angucke, wird der aber auch nicht wirklich konsequent gelebt. Schuhe von Addias und das neues Iphone sind jetzt nicht gerade sehr antikapitalistisch



Ja, kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Hab mal eine Doku über Afrikas Jugend gesehen und dort waren eine Gruppe Jugendliche, die Amerika von Grund auf hassten.
Aber sie trugen Blue Jeans, hatten Nike Schuhe an und tranken Coca Cola -- ich hab schwer gelacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand Ditfurth, deren Auftritt das Thema dieses Threads ist, unerträglich, und DAS habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht und gegen den Widerstand vieler hier im Thread immer wieder thematisiert. *Und dann feststellen müssen, dass es viele Ditfurths hier im Forum gibt.*



Der wohl beste Satz im ganzen Thread. Ich würde deinen Beitrag am liebsten 100x mal dafür liken. Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.

Herr Broder bringt es mal wieder super auf den Punkt.

Ein genialer Mann. Schön beißend, schön zynisch. Anders kann man es ja leider nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Nur um mal Kaaruzo klar zu widersprechen...

Broder ist ein ganz problematischer Typ. 
Henryk M. Broder: Das musste mal gesagt werden!

Zynismus muss nicht immer unbedingt ins Schwarze treffen.

Aber das ist hier OT.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Weil er woanders mal was falsches gesagt hat, heißt es ja nicht, dass er hier automatisch Unrecht hat, oder?


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil er woanders mal was falsches gesagt hat, heißt es ja nicht, dass er hier automatisch Unrecht hat, oder?



Natürlich nicht. Aber Dein umfassendes Lob ("genialer Typ") ist mir halt übel aufgestoßen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Ich würde auch nicht bei jedem Thema zustimmen, aber ich mag seine (häufig) zynische und sarkastische Sicht der Dinge. Aber du hast Recht, wir schweifen ab.

Kommen wir zurück zum Thema. Das Problem linksextremer Gewalt und Ihre Verharmlosung.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil er woanders mal was falsches gesagt hat, heißt es ja nicht, dass er hier automatisch Unrecht hat, oder?



Ist das nicht auch einer, der den Klimawandel leugnet?


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kommen wir zurück zum Thema. Das Problem linksextremer Gewalt und Ihre Verharmlosung.


Muss man wirklich nochmal den TE zitieren?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mir diesen Kampf gegen den Kapitalismus angucke, wird der aber auch nicht wirklich konsequent gelebt. Schuhe von Addias und das neues Iphone sind jetzt nicht gerade sehr antikapitalistisch


Für dich ist nur der ein echter Linker, der das Armutsgelübde abgelegt hat?


PS: jungle.world - Wider den Kult um die Armut


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> "Ja es gibt so etwas wie Kindesmissbrauch in der Kirche. Und es ist natürlich nicht entschuldbar. *Aber *nur eine verschwindend kleine Menge an Priestern verübt so etwas!"
> 
> Merkst Du es selbst? Manche Dinge lassen sich einfach nicht mit einem "ABER" rechtfertigen.



Nein, was ich merke ist das du nicht merkst das du mit deiner Äußerung eine Pauschalisierung aufbaust indem du faktisch unterstellst das die gesammte katholische Kirche in deinem Beispiel ein organisiertes Netzwerk aus Kinderschändern wäre!
Wen ein Priester Kinder missbraucht tut er das in der Regel aus einem persöhnlichen Motiv / Grund und nicht weil es eine katholische Kirche Kinderschänder GmbH gäbe die das von ihm direkt verlangen würde.

Das die Institution katholische Kirche darüber hinaus sich bis in die jüngere Vergangenheit bei der Aufklärung solcher Taten nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekläckert hat und lieber über solche Themen schweigt und hinwegsieht ist nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte heißt aber wohl kaum das es deshalb die Kirche ein Ring aus Kinderschändern wäre.

Distanzieren muss man sich da nur von der Tat eben jener Personen die die Vergewaltigungen begangen haben und kritisieren muss man ggf. die mangelnde Reaktion der Kirche.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die "friedlichen" Demonstranten weder den Anweisungen Folge leisten



Aha und wen die Demonstranten schon umdrehen um zu gehen muss der Polizist noch nachtreten, schlagen weil das notwendig ist?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sag ich ja, nicht robust genug.
> 
> ...
> 
> Schneller und härter gegen die Gewalttäter vorgehen. Solange diese ihre Straftaten weiter verüben können, waren die Mittel der Polizei noch nicht robust genug.



Und das forderst du einfach mal ohne zu untersuchen warum man mit den vorhanden Mitteln nicht schneller vorgegangen ist, obwohl ein schnelleres Vorgehen scheinbar möglich gewesen wäre, aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen, über die die Polizei sich ausschweigt, nicht umgesetzt wurde?

Das etwa so als hättest du eine gut ausgebaut Bahnstrecke und gute Züge, wärst trotzdem unfähig Personen innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit von A nach B zu befördern, wozu die vorhandenen Mittel ausreichen, und forderst im Anschluss dann schnellere Züge und neue Strecken weil das vorhandene nicht reicht.
Die eigentlichen Ursachen warum man aber unfähig ist mit dem vorhandenen den Auftrag zu erfüllen nun ja, uniteressant, nicht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das wäre wohl ein bisschen übertrieben, oder?



Ach wieso? Wen die Erlaubnis von der Schusswaffe gebrauch zu machen, Trännengas, gepanzerte Fahrzuge, Wasserwerfer und Gummigeschosse nicht mehr ausreichen, was soll dann noch so ein Spielzeug wie Schallwaffen bringen?
Dann doch gleich Massenvernichtungswaffen, dann hast du alle potenziellen Problemfälle auf einen Schlag beseitigt und die friedlichen Passanten und Bewohner, nun Kolleteralschäden, hätten sich ja nicht in der Stadt aufhalten müssen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gäbe genug Möglichkeiten, die man ausschöpfen kann. Auf jeden Fall ist es doch nicht zu viel verlangt, dass die Polizei wirksam Gewalttaten unterbindet. Und das im Zweifel auch mit aller Härte des Rechtsstaates, oder?



Nun dann solltest du vieleicht erstmal klären warum die Polizei scheinbar unfähig ist mit den vorhandenen Mitteln, die denen der amerikanischen Polizei kaum nachstehen, scheinbar unfähig ist ihre Arbeit in einer annehmbaren Zeit zu erledigen und lieber 2h rumsteht statt im Schanzenviertel aktiv zu werden! 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das wass Ditfurth getan hat, ist genau das, was mich so ankotzt und was dann auch beherrschendes Thema dieses Threads geworden ist. Es geht mir nicht darum, was in dem Thread diskutiert wird (ich weiß, dass ich das so geschrieben habe), es geht mir darum, dass permanent versucht wird, die Krawalle zu relativieren. Ob das hier oder in einem anderen Thread passiert, ist mir egal. Und die Intention des Threadstarters ist mir absolut klar und ja die Wurzel meiner Kritik.



Und so zimlich jeder hier hat gelesen was du geschrieben hat und es zur Kentnis genommen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht das jeder deshalb sofort auf deinen Zug aufzuspringen hat, oder es relativiert, nur weil er sich deinem Statemant nicht direkt anschließt!
Wen du aber dann permanent im Kreis rotierend das gleiche von dir gibst und rummonierst dann gehst du den Leuten irgendwann auf die Nerven und dem TE scheinbar auch, weil JePe es schon so empfindet das du hier seinen eröffneten Thread für deine Kritikmoserei kaperst.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Thread (der auch niemandem 'gehört', auch nicht dem TE). sonden um den permanenten Versuch das unentschuldbare zu entschuldigen. Egal mit welchen Mitteln.



Er gehört ihm nicht juristisch, aber der TE bestimmt schon worum es hier in dem von ihm erstellten Thread geht und da kann kein Grestorn daherkommen und sagen, "ja ber Polizeigewalt darum geht es jetzt nicht, weil Grestorn hat das jetzt gesagt!"



Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, wenn jetzt jemand schreibt (egal ob in dem Thread oder sonst wo, das spielt keine Rolle), "ej, der Typ war ja nur angefressen, weil so viele Flüchtlinge nur ein tolles Leben bei uns haben wollen!" dann würdest Du das sicher unwidersprochen so stehen lassen. Oder etwa doch nicht? Würde Dich das nicht anblähen?



Nein, aber ich würde auch nicht 10 Seiten später noch wie eine aufgeblähte Klucke echauffieren das die Diskusion inzwischen weitergezogen ist und mit aller Gewalt versuchen es durch Unterstellungen bei einem Thema zu halten das sich permanent im Kreis dreht weil jeder der was anderes diskutieren will automatisch ein Relativierer wird und dadurch faktisch automatisch schon verloren hat. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand Ditfurth, deren Auftritt das Thema dieses Threads ist, unerträglich, und DAS habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht und gegen den Widerstand vieler hier im Thread immer wieder thematisiert. Und dann feststellen müssen, dass es viele Ditfurths hier im Forum gibt.



Also ich hab hier von keinen so einen absurden Schwachsinn gelesen wie ihn die Ditfurth geäußert hat und nur weil die Ditfurth, zu der ich mich auch damals geäußert habe, so einen Müll labert heißt das nicht das man nicht über andere Dinge reden sollte, oder willst du dich über 200 Seiten nur über die Äußerung der Ditfurth "aufgeilen"?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Was man diskutieren könnte, wenn man sich wirklich auf die Krawalle konzentrieren möchte, wie man die Aufwiegler identifizieren könnte, wie man so etwas in Zukunft verhindern kann, dass es ein Fluch für die Linke Idee ist, dass sie von radikalen Gewalttätern unterwandert ist... usw.



Garnicht, oder wie kannst du verhindern das in Zukunft irgendwer 100% sicher keine potenzielle Flüchtlingsunterkünfte anzündet?
Sofern du nicht jedem Menschen einen Chip implantieren willst womit man ihn sicher identifizieren kann und direkt nachverfolgen kann wo er wann gewesen ist wirst du weder das eine noch das andere mit extrem hoher Sicherheit unterbunden bekommen.
Mit bestimmten nicht wirklich abstellbaren Mängeln eines Systems muss man halt leben, die dann von einer kleinen Gruppe von Schwachköpfen ausgenutzt werden um Randale zu machen. Außer man pfeift im Grunde seines Wesen eigentlich auf Freiheit und Demokratie und will eigentlich einen Polizeistaat der seine Bürger kontrolliert und nicht der Bürger den Staat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, kommt mir bekannt vor.
> Hab mal eine Doku über Afrikas Jugend gesehen und dort waren eine Gruppe Jugendliche, die Amerika von Grund auf hassten.
> Aber sie trugen Blue Jeans, hatten Nike Schuhe an und tranken Coca Cola -- ich hab schwer gelacht.



Du meinst so wie der Nazi der immer schreit schei ß Ausländer aber dann beim türkischen Dönermann um die Ecke einmal die Woche seinen Döner isst?
Bei den meisten Menschen ist es halt keine wirkliche idiologische Überzeugung, die meisten folgen wirklich nur aus Dummheit, Frust und Armut irgendwelchen Idioten und ihren Idiologien.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

Diese ganzen verdammten vermummten Linken, die gehören alle zusammengeknüppelt! 
Alle!!

Diese Schmuddeltypen, was für ein Drecksvolk. Wasserwerfer, Pfefferspray und Knüppel,
eine andere Sprache verstehen die nicht. Und wehe, einer wert sich. Dann wird der ganze
Haufen eingekesselt und erstmal stundenlang durchgeschmort! So macht man das in Bayern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das forderst du einfach mal ohne zu untersuchen warum man mit den vorhanden Mitteln nicht schneller vorgegangen ist, obwohl ein schnelleres Vorgehen scheinbar möglich gewesen wäre, aber aus unerklärlichen Gründen, über die die Polizei sich ausschweigt, nicht umgesetzt wurde?


Ob man wohl den Einsatzkräften noch erklären musste, wer von denen ein verdeckter Ermittler ist?


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, was ich merke ist das du nicht merkst das du mit deiner Äußerung eine Pauschalisierung aufbaust indem du faktisch unterstellst das die gesammte katholische Kirche in deinem Beispiel ein organisiertes Netzwerk aus Kinderschändern wäre!


Nein, das tue ich nicht. Mensch, was liest Du eigentlich?!

Was ich unterstelle, ist dass die Kirche die Probleme RELATIVIERT. Das ist etwas ganz anders. Aber so oder so, es ist hier nicht das Thema.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Distanzieren muss man sich da nur von der Tat eben jener Personen die die Vergewaltigungen begangen haben und kritisieren muss man ggf. die mangelnde Reaktion der Kirche.


Ganz Richtig. Wäre die Aussage "betrifft ja nur wenige" in Deinen Augen denn nicht kritikwürdig?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und so zimlich jeder hier hat gelesen was du geschrieben hat und es zur Kentnis genommen, das heißt aber noch lange nicht das jeder deshalb sofort auf deinen Zug aufzuspringen hat, oder es relativiert, nur weil er sich deinem Statemant nicht direkt anschließt!
> Wen du aber dann permanent im Kreis rotierend das gleiche von dir gibst und rummonierst dann gehst du den Leuten irgendwann auf die Nerven und dem TE scheinbar auch, weil JePe es schon so empfindet das du hier seinen eröffneten Thread für deine Kritikmoserei kaperst.


So lange Leute Taten, die ich für unerträglich halte, relativieren, werde ich es anprangern. 

Ginge es um den Holocaust würde mir da auch keiner widersprechen sondern man würde mir recht geben. Aber es geht ja "nur" um Krawalle von angeblich Linken. Was die dabei anrichten im öffentlichen Bild auf die Linke spielt offenbar keine Rolle. Und diese Kritik von mir bleibt leider auch grundsätzlich unkommentiert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich würde auch nicht 10 Seiten später noch wie eine aufgeblähte Klucke echauffieren das die Diskusion inzwischen weitergezogen ist und mit aller Gewalt versuchen es durch Unterstellungen bei einem Thema zu halten das sich permanent im Kreis dreht weil jeder der was anderes diskutieren will automatisch ein Relativierer wird und dadurch faktisch automatisch schon verloren hat.



Ich sage nur "Tempel des Kapitalismus". Ich hatte einen Anlass wieder etwas zu schreiben, weil es mir massiv gegen den Strich gegangen ist, was iU hier geschrieben hat. Gewalt ist scheinbar weniger schlimm, wenn sie das richtige Ziel hat. So habe ich sie jedenfalls verstanden und sie hat dem bisher auch nicht widersprochen.


@iU: Oh Mann.... Keiner hat das gefordert. Und schon gar nicht dieses Vokabular benutzt. Was soll das? Komm mal wieder runter bitte!


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @iU: Oh Mann.... Keiner hat das gefordert. Und schon gar nicht dieses Vokabular benutzt. Was soll das? Komm mal wieder runter bitte!



Eigentlich schon aber da ging es halt um die Welcome to Hell Demo und dem darin vermummten Schwarzen Block wobei ich nicht wüsste warum man es dann bei anderen Demos nicht genauso handhaben kann.
Von daher ist das schon Richtig was iU da schreibt auch wenn es sehr Provokativ ist.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon aber da ging es halt um die Welcome to Hell Demo und dem darin vermummten Schwarzen Block wobei ich nicht wüsste warum man es dann bei anderen Demos nicht genauso handhaben kann.
> Von daher ist das schon Richtig was iU da schreibt auch wenn es sehr Provokativ ist.



Willst Du Gewalttäter, die sich vermummen um der Strafverfolgung zu entgehen, mit den friedlichen Demonstranten aus iU's Bild vergleichen?

Wenn ich einer dieser Demonstranten wäre, würde ich mich bei Dir ganz doll bedanken!


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Willst Du Gewalttäter, die sich vermummen um der Strafverfolgung zu entgehen, mit den friedlichen Demonstranten aus iU's Bild vergleichen?



Ja denn bis zu einem gewissen Punkt sind beides friedliche Demos gewesen und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wollte man hier härteres vorgehen gegen Vermummte auch wenn diese noch nichts gemacht haben außer sich zu vermummen.
Da kann ich halt nichts für das in früheren Posts keiner über die Folgen seiner wirren Polizeistaats Ideen nachgedacht hat


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Die Randalierer in Hamburg waren nicht friedlich und hatten auch nie die Intention, friedlich zu sein. 

Oder bist Du da anderer Meinung?

Die Randalierer haben sich in die Menge der friedlichen Demonstranten versteckt. Diese sind genauso Opfer der Randalierer wie die Hamburger und die gesamte Gesellschaft.


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Oder bist Du da anderer Meinung?



Ja denn auch die Randalierer sofern nicht erst zum Zeitpunkt der Randalen angekommen waren bis zu den Randalen friedlich sonst hätte sich die Demo doch gar nicht Versammeln können


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> was iU da schreibt auch wenn es sehr Provokativ ist.


Satire darf überspitzt darstellen. Das es Satire ist, sollte an Art und Sprache deutlich zu erkennen sein.

Das ist für mich die Quintessenz aus den Beiträgen bestimmter Foristen, die pauschal urteilen, ohne
zu bewerten. Die Schauspieler sind komplett vermummt, weil mit Schlamm überzogen. Wurde nicht 
immer von diesen bestimmter Foristen im Thema  gefordert, dass Vermummte sofort ergriffen werden 
müssen?

Dumm nur, dass das Vermummungsverbot nur für eine laufende Demonstration gilt. Sobald eine
Demonstration als beendet definiert wird, darf sich jeder nach belieben vermummen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für dich ist nur der ein echter Linker, der das Armutsgelübde abgelegt hat?
> 
> 
> PS: jungle.world - Wider den Kult um die Armut



Wie Addias und Apple produzieren lassen, ist dir schon bekannt oder?

Wenn ich sage, ich bin Veganer und du siehst mich Fleisch essen, wie nennst du das dann?

Ps: Da is niemand vermummt, das ganze Gesicht ist erkennbar.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Ja denn auch die Randalierer sofern nicht erst zum Zeitpunkt der Randalen angekommen waren bis zu den Randalen friedlich sonst hätte sich die Demo doch gar nicht Versammeln können



Du bist der Meinung, die Leute, die später Autos angezündet haben, Geschäfte geplündert haben, usw. sind mit der Intention angereist, friedlich zu demonstrieren?


----------



## efdev (23. Juli 2017)

Wozu schreib ich überhaupt du liest sowieso nur was du lesen willst  
Vermutlich waren die Randalierer zum randalieren da und anderer haben die Gunst der Stunde genutzt aber was hat das jetzt mit dem von iU geschriebenen zu tun? 

Oder bin ich jetzt wieder auf der bösen Seite und heiße gut was die Randalierer gemacht haben?


----------



## Grestorn (23. Juli 2017)

Ich verstehe Dich schlicht nicht. 

Ich frage Dich, ob Du anderer Meinung bist, wenn ich sage "Die Randalierer in Hamburg waren nicht friedlich und hatten auch nie die Intention, friedlich zu sein. "

Und Du sagst "Ja". Wie genau kann man das missinterpretieren?

Und wieso vergleichst Du friedliche Demonstranten mit Leuten, die nie die Intention hatten, friedlich zu sein? Wenn ich einer dieser friedlichen Demonstranten wäre, wäre ich jetzt echt sauer auf Dich.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Dich schlicht nicht.
> 
> Ich frage Dich, ob Du anderer Meinung bist, wenn ich sage "Die Randalierer in Hamburg waren nicht friedlich und hatten auch nie die Intention, friedlich zu sein. "
> 
> Und Du sagst "Ja". Wie genau kann man das missinterpretieren?


Woher weiß man denn vorher welcher Vermummte jetzt böse ist und welcher nicht? 
Also eigentlich sind die Gewalttäter und die friedliche Demonstranten das selbe zumindest bis es zu Ausschreitungen kommt vorher sind es halt Vermummte.
Dabei ist völlig egal mit welcher Intention diese angereist sind denn in Köpfe schauen ist halt nicht.



> Und wieso vergleichst Du friedliche Demonstranten mit Leuten, die nie die Intention hatten, friedlich zu sein?


Die Welcome to Hell Demo war wie groß? 
Wie viele Randalierer waren es am Ende? 
War die Demo anfangs friedlich? (gut dumme Frage es geht nur ein Ja sonst hätte sich die Demo nie versammeln können) 
Waren dort vermummte? 

Sind auf der anderen friedlichen Demonstration auch vermummte Personen? 

Wenn man also alle vermummten Verprügeln soll egal ob schon was passiert ist oder nicht dann müssten auch die freundlichen Damen/Herren/Kinder/etc. eins auf die Mütze bekommen. 
Ich kann doch nichts dafür das sich einige nicht Ordentlich ausdrücken und gerne vermummte Personen von der Polizei verprügelt hätten aber nicht weiter als bis zu der einen Demo aus der die Ausschreitungen eventuell entstanden sind denken.



> Wenn ich einer dieser friedlichen Demonstranten wäre, wäre ich jetzt echt sauer auf Dich.


Mir egal


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, das tue ich nicht. Mensch, was liest Du eigentlich?!
> 
> Was ich unterstelle, ist dass die Kirche die Probleme RELATIVIERT. Das ist etwas ganz anders. Aber so oder so, es ist hier nicht das Thema.



Scheibar verstehst du selbst nicht was du schreibst...
Du schreibst nicht das die Kirche relativiert du schreibst das jeder sich davon zu distanzieren hat. Sofern aus dem Kontext notwenig ist das ok, aber du schreibst auch das jeder der dich darauf hinweist das es eben kein Netzwerk aus Kinderschändern ist, sondern halt Einzelfälle durch einzelne Priester sofort ein relativierer ist.
Das ist ein Pauschalisierung. Du Delegitimierst die Distanzierung dadurch das du demjenigen der ein Argument / Fakt einwirft sofort unterstellst das seine Distanzierung eigentlich nur eine Nebelkerze ist und er im Grunde eigentlich dafür ist.

Das ist im Grunde schon fast die gleiche verdrehte Logik eines Erdogan in der Türkei. Jeder der sich vom Putsch distanziert, die Aktionen / Säuberungen nach dem Putsch letztes Jahr im Juli aber kritisiert muss Terrorist sein, weil die Distanzierung muss ja auf Grund der Kritik nur eine Schutzbehauptung sein!



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ganz Richtig. Wäre die Aussage "betrifft ja nur wenige" in Deinen Augen denn nicht kritikwürdig?



Nein, weil es nunmal nur wenige Priester betrifft und du niemanden im Vorfeld ansiehst ob er solche Neigungen besitzt bis er sie dann auslebt und es durch welche Umstände auch immer ans Licht kommt.
Oder was soll die katholische Kriche deiner Meinung nach tun damit 100%ig sicher keine Vergewaltiger mehr aufgenommen werden?
Nur noch verheiratete Männer aufnehmen?
Selbst da gibt es Vergewaltiger.

Was kritikwürdig ist ist das Verhalten der Kirche nachdem es ans Licht kommt, da hat man definitiv ein deutliches Fehlverhalten an den Tag gelegt indem man nicht offen und direkt mit dem Thema umgeht, aber selbst das liegt auch zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil an der Art wie Menschen nunmal ticken, trotzdem gehört es kritisiert.



Grestorn schrieb:


> So lange Leute Taten, die ich für unerträglich halte, relativieren, werde ich es anprangern.



Und solange kann ich dich halt nicht ernst nehmen weil ich nicht glaube das es dir wirklich um die Sache geht als mehr darum Hauptsache etwas kritisieren zu können, selbst wen du dich dabei im Kreis drehst.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ginge es um den Holocaust würde mir da auch keiner widersprechen sondern man würde mir recht geben. Aber es geht ja "nur" um Krawalle von angeblich Linken. Was die dabei anrichten im öffentlichen Bild auf die Linke spielt offenbar keine Rolle. Und diese Kritik von mir bleibt leider auch grundsätzlich unkommentiert.



Aha, ja, es sind "nur" ein paar Straßenkrawalle, oder sind die Ausschreitungen in Hamburg jetzt etwa schon vergleichbar mit dem systematischen Völkermord durch die Nationalsozialisten?
Sorry, aber der Vergleich ist schon einer von der Sorte der kaum noch an absurder Lächerlichkeit zu überbieten ist.

Die Krawalle in Hamburg sind nicht schön gewesen und auch nicht gut zu heißen, aber sie in die Diemension eines systematischen Völkermords mit Millionen Opfern rücken zu wollen indem man sie damit vergleicht, sorry, das ist für den schlechten Vergleich schon bald eine epic facepalm wert...



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich sage nur "Tempel des Kapitalismus". Ich hatte einen Anlass wieder etwas zu schreiben, weil es mir massiv gegen den Strich gegangen ist, was iU hier geschrieben hat. Gewalt ist scheinbar weniger schlimm, wenn sie das richtige Ziel hat. So habe ich sie jedenfalls verstanden und sie hat dem bisher auch nicht widersprochen.



Natürlich ist sie das, Gründe legitimieren immer Gewalt und welcher dabei eine Rechtfertigung darstellt bestimmen die Menschen. Oder würdest du sagen Gewalt einzusetzen um sein Leben gegen einen Angreifer wäre ein schlechtes Ziel für den Einsatz von Gewalt? Gewalt einzusetzen mit dem Ziel ein Tier zu töten um etwas zuessen zu haben ist schlecht?
Wen du ehrlich bist müsstest du ja jetzt sagen ja, weil man deine Äußerung im Grunde nur so interpretieren kann das du ja keine Rechtfertigung für irgend eine Form von Gewalt siehst. 
Eine Welt ohne jegliche Gewalt ist aber eine Utopie, schon die Natur sieht vor das es ohne Gewalt nunmal leider nicht funktioniert und der Mensch, für so fortschrittlich und intelligent er sich auch halten mag ist am Ende halt auch nur ein Produkt dieses Planeten und somit diesen Gesetzen unterworfen.

Es ist am Ende der Mensch der festlegt welche Gewalt er als gerechtfertigt empfindet und welche nicht und leider ist er da nicht selten äußerst wilkürlich und legt sich die Regeln so aus wie sie ihm gerade passen.
Da wird dann das nachtreten von Demonstranten zur legitimierten Gewalt, aber der Demonstrant der dafür den Polizisten schlägt zum Verbrecher.
Eine Kuh in Indien zu töten wird zum Verbrechen, da heilig, aber jedem Huhn darfst du problemlos eine vorn Kopf hauen.
Jemanden die Hand abzuhacken weil er klaut ist Recht, ihm aber den Kopf von den Schultern zu trennen Sünde.
usw.

Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will?

*edit* ich kann es dir auch nochmal mit einem Video verdeutlichen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2haQJ-dfNFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Grestorn schrieb:


> @iU: Oh Mann.... Keiner hat das gefordert. Und schon gar nicht dieses Vokabular benutzt. Was soll das? Komm mal wieder runter bitte!



Nicht? Also Kaaruzo fordert das doch durch die Blume und auch nicht andauernd durch die Blume.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

@efdev
Man darf sich auf Demos nicht vermummen. Ende. 
Wer es trotzdem tut: Pech.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @efdev
> Man darf sich auf Demos nicht vermummen. Ende.
> Wer es trotzdem tut: Pech.



Also sollte auch die Leute auf dem Bild von iU verprügelt werden schön das wir das geklärt haben zumindest einer der sagt was er will


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @efdev
> Man darf sich auf Demos nicht vermummen. Ende.
> Wer es trotzdem tut: Pech.


Und was ist das hier? Tausend Vermummte. Warum hat da keiner eingegriffen, 
wenn ihr doch so gut wisst, wer "Randalierer" sind und wer keiner ist. In euern
einfachem rechten  Weltbild aus gut und böse ist doch alles geklärt, oder? Gibt
es vielleicht doch eine (Achtung, Bezug zum Bild) Grauzone?

Wir haben jetzt gelernt: Vermummte => Randalierer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Ich erkenne die Gesichter relativ klar ob das per rechtlicher Definition vermummt ist keine Ahnung. 

Aber wenn ja:
Demo auflösen oder zur Abnahme der Vermummung auffordern. 
Wenn sie sich weigern: Drauf

Um es kurz zu sagen:
Der Staat muss sich durchsetzen, vollkommen egal wer da steht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und was ist das hier? Tausend Vermummte. Warum hat da keiner eingegriffen,
> wenn ihr doch so gut wisst, wer "Randalierer" sind und wer keiner ist. In euern
> einfachem rechten  Weltbild aus gut und böse ist doch als geklärt, oder? Gibt
> es vielleicht doch eine (Achtung, Bezug zum Bild) Grauzone?
> ...



Vermummungsverbot auf Demonstrationen - ganz klare Kiste.
Das war übrigens der Punkt, warum alles eskalierte.
Da gibt es HAUFENWEISE Amateurvideos und Videos von Nachrichtensendern.
Wenn ernsthaftes Interesse besteht, sende ich dir da Videolinks zu (falls Du es wirklich noch nicht kennst ).

Was diese Herrschaften im Bild (nebenbei waren das nichtmal annähernd tausende) gemacht haben, wurde bei Spiegel TV gezeigt.
Das war eine Kunstaktion.
Jedenfalls haben die erst am Boden gelegen, sind dann wie Zombies durch die Stadt gewandert und haben dann am Ende bunte Kleidung angezogen bzw. die graue ausgezogen und dann getanzt.

Ab 7 Minuten 50 Sekunden:
G20 in Hamburg: Eine Stadt im Ausnahmezustand - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Vermummungsverbot auf Demonstrationen - ganz klare Kiste.
> Das war übrigens der Punkt, warum alles eskalierte.


Genau, am Anfang war geplant, die ganzen bekannten Randalierer auf einer Wiese campen zu lassen und sie gemeinsam gut unter Kontrolle des Demonstrationsrechtes von Polizisten bewacht irgendwie zu bändigen. Zuerst verbieten man das Camp unter verteilt die Idioten in der Stadt, dann zerschlägt man nach 5min die Demonstration, verjagd die Randalierer in die Stadt und kümmert sich als Polizei dann um die Staatsgäste. Die Hamburger lässt man ohne Polizeischutz vor den Chaoten und es bilden sich marodierende Gruppen, die brandschatzend durch die Stadt ziehen. Wirklich reine grandiose Polzeileistung. Da kann man fast ahnen, irgendwer wollte, dass es eskaliert. 

Übrigens waren die Randalierer des G20 annähernd zu 100% Männer. Nur so nebenbei bemerkt. Vielleicht sollte man das Demonstrationsrecht für Männer einschränken, oder, wie seht ihr das?  



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> ...Das war eine Kunstaktion...


Ach, Vermummung ist jetzt Kunst? Herzelchen, ich weiß das es ein Kunstprojekt war, ich war eingeladen dazu. Es diente doch nur als Beispiel, dass man von außen schwer erkennen kann, wer Randalierer ist und wer Molotowcocktails schmeißt. Es ist leider nicht so einfach und pauschal alle linken als bewaltbereite Chaoten hinzustellen, ist sehr schlicht gedacht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Ach schön sexistisch wird sie auch noch. 

iU hat gute Chancen es mit Trump aufzunehmen wenn es um Lügen geht.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übrigens waren die Randalierer des G20 annähernd zu 100% Männer. Nur so nebenbei bemerkt. Vielleicht sollte man das Demonstrationsrecht für Männer einschränken, oder, wie seht ihr das?



Tja will man machen. Ihr redet halt immer nur von Emanzipation und Gleichberechtigung aber wens dann mal heißt Eier in der Hose haben fehlt halt doch was, oder ist man sich zu Etepetete und schickt den armen Mann vor.

War ja schon in der Vergangenheit bei der Wehrpflicht so, geht bei körperlich harten Berufen wie Bergmann weiter und endet halt in der Kriminalstatistik und bei G20... 

Sieh es halt ein meine Liebe Userin, es kann einfach keine Gleichberechtigung geben, weil Frauen einfach nicht bereit dazu sind auch das gleiche wie Männer leisten zu wollen. 

*edit* Vieleicht sollte man daher endlich eine Täter-Frauenquote bei Straftaten wie Mord, schwerer Körperverletzung und Vergewaltigung und gewaltbereiten Demonstranten einführen, wie seht ihr das?

*Sarkasmus off* (für die die ihn nicht bemerkt haben)...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Also wer hier keinen Unterschied sieht (oder sehen will) gehört wohl zu den angesprochenen Ditfurths im Thread.

Die einen sind friedlich und zeigen ihr Gesicht, die anderen sind gewalttätig und vermummt.

Und letztere gehören halt mit aller Härte des Rechtsstaates verfolgt. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also wer hier keinen Unterschied sieht


Aha, sehen und bewerten! Der neue Lynchmob ist da. Ich sehe nicht, wer friedlich ist und wer später randalierte.

Kannst Du für jeden der tausend Künstler sprechen, ob nicht doch einer in der Schanze war und auch eine
Cola plünderte? Ich kann das nicht, da finde ich die Fähigkeiten unserer rechten Freunde wirklich herausragend.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die einen sind friedlich und zeigen ihr Gesicht, die anderen sind gewalttätig und vermummt.


Friedlich waren alle Demontranten, solange es um Demonstration ging. Die Künstler haben ein unkenntliches
Gesicht, das ist ähnlich einer Anonymous Maske. Ist verboten. Du siehst also, vermummte friedliche Demon-
stranten auf der einen Seite, von denen wir nicht wissen, was sie später machten und Du siehst eine Demo
"Welcome to Hell" die soweit friedlich war, abgesehen von Vermummten. Darum wurde die Demonstration
aufgelöst und es war keine mehr.  Wer danach von den tausenden Teilnehmern schwere Gewalttater verübte,
weiß ich nicht. Ihr Rechten mit Eurer Röntgen-Kennerblick wisst natürlich sofort, wer es war:
_"Hängt alle aus der roten Flora"_, _"Nieder mit alölen Linken"_

Mit Rechtstaat und ermitteln habt ihr es nicht so, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, sehen und bewerten! Der neue Lynchmob ist da. Ich sehe nicht, wer friedlich ist und wer später randalierte.



Du siehst nicht, wer vermummt ist und damit eine Straftat begeht? Ich empfehle den Gang zum Augenarzt und (sofern nötig) zum Optiker.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kannst Du für jeden der tausend Künstler sprechen, ob nicht doch einer in der Schanze war und auch eineCola plünderte?



Wenn er später da war und geplündert hat, dann gehörter natürlich bestraft. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Friedlich waren alle Demontranten, solange es um Demonstration ging. Die Künstler haben ein unkenntliches Gesicht, das ist ähnlich einer Anonymous Maske.



Haben sie natürlich nicht. Sie sind zu erkennen und wollen ihre Identität (im Gegensatz zu Linksextremisten) nicht verschleiern.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du siehst eine Demo "Welcome to Hell" die soweit friedlich war, abgesehen von Vermummten. Darum wurde die Demonstration aufgelöst und es war keine mehr.



„Friedlich“. Deshalb haben die „friedlichen“ Demonstranten auch randaliert, als gefordert wurde, die Vermummung einzustellen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer danach von den tausenden Teilnehmern schwere Gewalttater verübte, weiß ich nicht. Ihr Rechten mit Eurer Röntgen-Kennerblick wisst natürlich sofort, wer es war:_"Hängt alle aus der roten Flora"_, _"Nieder mit alölen Linken"_



Jaja, solch „Rechte“ wie Herr Altmeier zum Beispiel:

Rote Flora in Hamburg: Peter Altmaier droht nach G20-Krawallen mit Schliessung - SPIEGEL ONLINE



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkte von Linksextremen vergleicht er mit Moscheen von Islamisten.



Sehr treffender Vergleich. 



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "In Hamburg hat sich ein vorhandenes linksextremes Milieu mit Gewalttätern aus ganz Europa verbunden."



So und nicht anders schaut es aus.

PS: Wie traurig muss ein Leben sein, wenn man überall „rechte“ Phantome sieht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mit Rechtstaat und ermitteln habt ihr es nicht so, oder?



Sagte der Verteidiger des rechtsfreien Raums rote Flora. Realsatire vom feinsten 

Zumindest zur morgendlichen Erheiterung hat es beigetragen


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2017)

Schwarzen Block als terroristische Vereinigung einstufen und gut ist.
Das Hauptproblem ist, dass viele der Idioten schon ein langes Vorstrafenregister haben und trotzdem nur Bewährungsstrafen oder Geldauflagen bekommen, oder wegen fehlender Beweise gar nichts.
Bei den Delikten wie Sachbeschädigung ist die Beweislage schwierig.......wenn sie als Terroristische Vereinigung gelten, wird das viel einfacher.
Einfach mal 4 Jahre ohne Bewährung verurteilen, und schon ist der Spaß vorbei......dann überlegen auch die anderen ob es "sinnvoll" ist, eine Stadt zu verwüsten.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Woher weiß man denn vorher welcher Vermummte jetzt böse ist und welcher nicht?
> Also eigentlich sind die Gewalttäter und die friedliche Demonstranten das selbe zumindest bis es zu Ausschreitungen kommt vorher sind es halt Vermummte.
> Dabei ist völlig egal mit welcher Intention diese angereist sind denn in Köpfe schauen ist halt nicht.



Nein, da stimme ich ganz und gar nicht zu. Du behauptest, Leute, die mit dem Ziel, friedlich zu demonstrieren gekommen sind (und vielleicht gegen ihren Willen in eine Auseinandersetzung hineingezogen werden) wären gleichzusetzen mit Leuten, die nur angereist sind, um Randale zu machen. 

Ich könnte nicht heftiger widersprechen. Wie kann man das nur gleichsetzen? Das ist eine unfassbare Beleidigung für alle friedlichen Demonstranten.



efdev schrieb:


> Die Welcome to Hell Demo war wie groß?
> Wie viele Randalierer waren es am Ende?


Na, genug um einige Straßenzüge zu Kriegsschauplätzen mutieren zu lassen.



efdev schrieb:


> Sind auf der anderen friedlichen Demonstration auch vermummte Personen?


Ja, was ich als kritisch erachte.



efdev schrieb:


> Wenn man also alle vermummten Verprügeln soll


Natürlich soll man das nicht. Aber man muss schon gegen sie vorgehen, wenn das Ziel der Vermummung ist, einer Identifizierung zu entgehen. Wenn ich mit einer Sturmhaube in die Bank gehe, krieg ich schließlich auch Probleme, auch wenn ich gar nichts böses im Sinn habe (sondern evtl. nur vergessen habe, sie als Motorradfahrer abzunehmen). 

Nur: Wenn die Polizei gegen die Massen an Vermummten aktiv vorgehen würde, ginge das schlecht ohne Gewalt, und das würde dann gleich wieder einen Aufschrei in den Medien geben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheibar verstehst du selbst nicht was du schreibst...
> Du schreibst nicht das die Kirche relativiert du schreibst das jeder sich davon zu distanzieren hat. Sofern aus dem Kontext notwenig ist das ok, aber du schreibst auch das jeder der dich darauf hinweist das es eben kein Netzwerk aus Kinderschändern ist, sondern halt Einzelfälle durch einzelne Priester sofort ein relativierer ist.
> Das ist ein Pauschalisierung. Du Delegitimierst die Distanzierung dadurch das du demjenigen der ein Argument / Fakt einwirft sofort unterstellst das seine Distanzierung eigentlich nur eine Nebelkerze ist und er im Grunde eigentlich dafür ist.


Ich weiß genau was ich schreibe. Du hast mir schlicht immer wieder Dinge unterstellt, die ich nicht geschrieben habe. Also letztlich hast Du ein Problem mit dem Lesen. 

Wer sich nicht von etwas distanziert, was in seiner "Gruppe" passiert, muss sich dem Vorwurf aussetzen, diese Sache zumindest stillschweigend zu billigen. Das wird allgemein eigentlich so gesehen. Aber es geht mir nicht ums Distanzieren, es geht ums Relativieren, und das ist etwas ganz anderes: 

Das Wort "Relativieren" ist exakt die Bedeutung, wenn man in irgendeiner Form eines oder mehrere der folgenden Argumente anbringt: "aber das ist alles nicht so schlimm... das machen andere auch... die anderen haben doch auch Fehler gemacht... es gibt nur wenige, die das tun". So etwas als Relativierung zu bezeichnen ist keine Pauschalierung sondern einfach die Anwendung eines klar definierten Wortes. Als was würdest Du denn solche Entgegnungen bezeichnen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist im Grunde schon fast die gleiche verdrehte Logik eines Erdogan in der Türkei. Jeder der sich vom Putsch distanziert, die Aktionen / Säuberungen nach dem Putsch letztes Jahr im Juli aber kritisiert muss Terrorist sein, weil die Distanzierung muss ja auf Grund der Kritik nur eine Schutzbehauptung sein!


Eieieiei. Jetzt bin ich schon Erdogan... 

Ganz schön krass, findest Du nicht? Und es passt auch überhaupt nicht. Denn jemand, der relativiert (also entschuldigt) macht sich damit doch nicht mitschuldig. Er relativiert halt. Das kann man kacke finden (ich tue das), weil es immer als Apologismus rüberkommt, aber selbst schuldig wird man dadurch sicher nicht. Ich mache hier im Forum ja auch niemandem den Vorwurf, dass er sich selbst schuldig macht, wenn er die Krawalle relativiert. Das wäre auch absurd. Ich sage nur, dass ich das ständige Relativieren für falsch und unangebracht halte, denn es gibt an den Krawallen schlicht nichts zu entschuldigen. 

Und wie gesagt, diese Leute (die Randalierer) beschmutzen das eigene Nest. Und man entschuldigt sie dafür auch noch. 

Da Du mir mal wieder einige Ungeheuerlichkeiten um die Ohren haust (ich bin ja schon ein Rechter, jetzt werde ich auch noch mit Erdogan verglichen), spare ich mir auf den Rest einzugehen. 

Ihr teilt aus wie blöde, mit einer Agressivität die seinesgleichen sucht. Ich bin echt erschrocken und entsetzt darüber. Und das auch noch ohne Grund, da ihr mir ständig eine Intention unterstellt, die einfach nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. 

Ich komm hier gar nicht mehr aus dem Kopfschütteln raus. Manche hier im Forum enttäuschen mich schon massiv.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich ist sie das, Gründe legitimieren immer Gewalt und welcher dabei eine Rechtfertigung darstellt bestimmen die Menschen. Oder würdest du sagen Gewalt einzusetzen um sein Leben gegen einen Angreifer wäre ein schlechtes Ziel für den Einsatz von Gewalt? Gewalt einzusetzen mit dem Ziel ein Tier zu töten um etwas zuessen zu haben ist schlecht?



Darauf muss ich jetzt doch nochmal eingehen. Offenbar hast Du nicht mitbekommen, dass ich diesen Unterschied schon längst gemacht habe. Es gibt Gründe, die Gewalt legitimieren. Das bestreite ich nicht. 

Aber ich krieg die Krätze, wenn einer sagt, Gewalt gegen ein Auto wäre legitim (weil "Tempel des Kapitalismus"), Gewalt gegen ein leerstehendes Flüchtlingsheim aber nicht (da "Tempel der Menschlichkeit").

Klar finde ich auch ein Flüchtlingsheim für "wertvoller", sowohl menschlich als auch gesellschaftlich, als ein Auto. Aber das ändert doch absolut gar nichts daran, dass beide Taten nichts mehr sind als blinde Gewalt gegen Feindbilder des politischen Gegners. Und ich sehe da weder eine Rechtfertigung noch einen moralischen Unterschied. Einen Unterschied an der Stelle zu machen ist unter aller Kanone. Und ich bin deswegen tatsächlich über iU entsetzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Schwarzen Block als terroristische Vereinigung einstufen und gut ist.


Wenn es doch so einfach wäre, warum wurde es nicht gemacht? Was ist denn "der schwarze Block"?
Sind es immer dieselben Menschen, sind sie immer alle massiv Gewaltbereit, stimmen sie sich vorher
ab, oder ist es ein anarchisches Ding, gegenläufig zum Begriff "Vereinigung". Ich weiß es nicht.

Für den Lynchmob ist das natürlich einfach, deutsche Juristen scheinen damit ein Problem zu haben,
sonst wäre es ja schon umgesetzt, óder?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist, dass viele der Idioten schon ein langes Vorstrafenregister haben und trotzdem nur Bewährungsstrafen oder Geldauflagen bekommen, oder wegen fehlender Beweise gar nichts.


Es gibt also fehlende Beweise, und trotzdem willst Du eine kriminelle Vereinigung definieren. Auf welcher Basis?
Ich nenne so etwas Lynchmob. Dann denk dieses Prinzip einfach mal weiter. Sind für Dich alle Fussball Hooligans 
eine kriminelle Vereinigung, sind alle Faschoskins eine kriminelle Vereinigung, sind alle Chinesen mit bekanntem
Triaden-Tattoo eine kriminelle Vereinigung etc.  Du sieht, fängt man einmal an auf Basis willkürlicher Kriterien wie 
"schwarzer Block" Menschen zu Verurteilen, sind wir bei Zuständen von Erdogan.

Ich will damit die Chaoten nicht in Schutz nehmen, ich würde bei akuter Gewalt auch härter Vorgehen und genau die
konkreten Gewalttäter, also Molotow-Cocktail Schmeißer, Steineschmeißer, Zwillen mit Kugellagerkugel-Verschießer
ganz gewaltig bestrafen. Denn diese Idioten zerstören den Sinn von Demonstrationen. Aber die Basis für jede Aktion
muss rechtsstaatlich sein. Vorverurteilenden Lynchmob mag ich nicht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Bei den Delikten wie Sachbeschädigung ist die Beweislage schwierig.......wenn sie als Terroristische Vereinigung gelten, wird das viel einfacher.
> Einfach mal 4 Jahre ohne Bewährung verurteilen, und schon ist der Spaß vorbei......dann überlegen auch die anderen ob es "sinnvoll" ist, eine Stadt zu verwüsten.


Auf Welcher Basis? Wer schwarze Klamotten anzieht, ist ein Straftäter? Komisch, die wirklich bösen Gewalttäter
ziehen sich, so las ich in Berichten, einfach um. Und dann? Mit Lila T-Shirt ist man ein guter, mit schwarzen eine
Kriminelle Vereinigung? Was ihr Vorschlagt ist ein Lynchmob und keine umsetzbare Lösung.

Wir haben das seit Jahren, dass bekannte Gewalttäter vor eine Demonstration von der Polizei rechtswidrig für
mehrere Tage ohne richterlichen Bescheid in Untersuchungshaft gesteckt werden. Das ist Rechtsbeugung.

Was wäre so schwer daran, dass man z.B. Menschen, die nachweislich auf eine Demonstration Gewalt angewendet
haben, das Demonstrationsrecht entzieht? Damit hat man automatisch für jede Demonstration Hausverbot und
damit eine rechtliche Grundlage, um Menschen für eine konkrete Tat zu verurteilen. Dann müssten nur alle
Demonstranten mit ihren Personalien aufgenommen werden. Ob das allgemeine Akzeptanz erfährt, wage ich zu 
bezweifeln.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für den Lynchmob ist das natürlich einfach, deutsche Juristen scheinen damit ein Problem zu haben,
> sonst wäre es ja schon umgesetzt, óder?


Ob es vielleicht auch an soetwas liegen kann?


> Ein Fall ist  verbürgt, in dem zwei verdeckte Ermittlerinnen in der Demoleitung die  Antifa in den offenen Kampf mit der Polizei geschickt hatten.


Verdeckte Ermittler in Hamburg: Die Polizei ausser Rand und Band - taz.de

Ein Schelm wer an den Einsatz von V-Leuten und deren Treiben denkt.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2017)

Menschen welche dazu aufrufen den Staat zu stürzen, sämtliche Staatsorgane zu bekämpfen, Staatseigentum zerstören und dieses Ziele auch durchführen sind Terroristen.
Die Klamotten als sind nicht der Haftgrund, sondern deren Taten und deren Zugehörigkeit --> wer im Schanzenviertel mit Steinen, Molotovcocktails und Gehwegplatten wirft gehört zu dieser organisierten Truppe, und gehört weggesperrt.
Keine Sozialstunden, keine Geldauflagen keine Bewährung --> Knast hilft da als einzige Abschreckung.

Zum "härter Durchgreifen", kann man geteilter Meinung sein, und es ist Situationsabhängig.
Bei der "Welcome to Hell Demo" verstehe ich Zurückhaltung der Polizei, da stehen zu viele Unbeteiligte rum die die Situation falsch einschätzen.
Im Schanzenviertel hätte ich es gemacht wie z.B.: die Franzosen, zuerst Wasserwerfer mit beigemischten Tränengas, wer dann immer noch randaliert wird mit Gummigeschossen gestoppt und danach eingesammelt.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wäre so schwer daran, dass man z.B. Menschen, die nachweislich auf eine Demonstration Gewalt angewendet
> haben, das Demonstrationsrecht entzieht?



Es wäre leider schlicht verfassungswidrig. 

Und selbst wenn Du das machst, wie willst Du ohne eine Art elektronischer Vollüberwachung dieses Hausverbot kontrollieren und durchsetzen? Es gibt ja nicht, wie bei Fußballevents, Tickets deren Käufer und Inhaber sich kontrollieren lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn man sie als die Terroristen, die sie sind (schön ausgeführt im Beitrag von Aloha), einbuchtet, muss man auch nichts überwachen. Dann sind sie im Gefängnis, wo sie hingehören und können für den Zeitraum der Inhaftierung erstmal keine weiteren linksextremistischen Straftaten begehen.

Wenn sie dann wieder draußen sind und rückfällig werden, längere Haftstrafen verhängen.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob es vielleicht auch an soetwas liegen kann?
> 
> Verdeckte Ermittler in Hamburg: Die Polizei ausser Rand und Band - taz.de
> 
> Ein Schelm wer an den Einsatz von V-Leuten und deren Treiben denkt.



Selbst wenn es V-Leute in den Reihen der Demonstranten gibt (davon muss man wohl ausgehen) und diese auch - alleine um ihre Tarnung zu wahren - bei der Planung von eher problematischen Aktionen beteiligt sind...

Unterstellst Du gerade ernsthaft dem Staat, er würde sich seine eigenen Ausschreitungen organisieren?

Und iU liked das auch noch. Ich könnte heulen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es V-Leute in den Reihen der Demonstranten gibt (davon muss man wohl ausgehen) und diese auch - alleine um ihre Tarnung zu wahren - bei der Planung von eher problematischen Aktionen beteiligt sind...
> 
> Unterstellst Du gerade ernsthaft dem Staat, er würde sich seine eigenen Ausschreitungen organisieren?



Natürlich, bestimmt war auch die Demo "Welcome to Hell" vom Staat organisiert, die ganzen Vermummten, alles V-Leute und das Schanzenviertel wurde auch von Staatsbeamten in Brand gesteckt. Weiß man doch 

Gibt bestimmt auch YT-Videos, die das beweisen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob es vielleicht auch an soetwas liegen kann?
> 
> Verdeckte Ermittler in Hamburg: Die Polizei ausser Rand und Band - taz.de
> 
> Ein Schelm wer an den Einsatz von V-Leuten und deren Treiben denkt.


Darum wird es jetzt auch juristisch aufgearbeitet und in ein paar Wochen  werden wir sehen, was heraus kommt.
Ich kenne nur den Fall, dass ein verdeckter Ermittler in Hamburg mit scharfer Munition geschossen hat. Finde
ich auch nicht so glücklich. Verdeckte Ermittler ja und gerne, sobald diese aber aktiv eingreifen und bestimmend
wirken, ist jede weitere Ermittlung hinfällig. Denn wenn verdeckte Ermittler zur Tat aufstacheln sind wir genau
da, wo wir auch beim NPD-Parteiverbot waren. Es wird vom Gericht mit schallender Ohrfeige eingestellt.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2017)

Der verdeckte Ermittler handelte in einer Notwehrsituation, da er dachte der Mann ein paar Meter neben ihm, auf welchen von mehreren Demonstranten eingeschlagen wurde, wäre ebenfalls ein verdeckter Ermittler, der enttarnt wurde......war er aber nicht.
Blöd gelaufen, interessant war nur die Reaktion der Schläger......Augen + Mund weit offen, Hosen nass und auf Einmal gar nicht mehr so mutig.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der verdeckte Ermittler handelte in einer Notwehrsituation, da er dachte der Mann ein paar Meter neben ihm, auf welchen von mehreren Demonstranten eingeschlagen wurde, wäre ebenfalls ein verdeckter Ermittler, der enttarnt wurde......war er aber nicht.
> Blöd gelaufen, interessant war nur die Reaktion der Schläger......Augen + Mund weit offen, Hosen nass und auf Einmal gar nicht mehr so mutig.



Ja kennt man ja so von Leuten die nur in Gruppen sich  stark fühlen, egal ob rechts links oder Clowns...alleine sind die nixs 

Schon aus Schulzeiten


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Wohin das übrigens führt, wenn man Linksextremisten nicht in ihre Schranken weist, durften übrigens zwei Männer in Berlin erfahren:

Nach Drohungen der Antifa muss Buchladen schließen 

Genau solche Zustände drohen uns, wenn man den Linksextremisten nachgibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Was hat das mit dem G20 zu tun? Welche Ladenbesitzer wurde denn bedroht?
Oder wolltest Du nur wieder eine wenig Ablenken und Stimmung machen?

Bedroht werden in der Schanze nur die Bewohner mit alten Mietverträgen,
weil sie aus den Wohnungen getrieben werden sollen, um Platz für höhere
Mieten zu machen. Dafür gibt es genügend belegte Artikel und Interviews.
Das ist ein kleiner Teil Inhalte der G20 Proteste, faire Mitpreise und nicht 
freier ungebremster Mitwucher in allen Metropolen der Welt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Das zeigt wohin die "schöne" Reise geht, wenn man Linksextremismus nicht bekämpft. Und damit ist auch der Bogen zu G20 gespannt. Wenn man die Linksextremisten  immer gewähren lässt, (was ja in Hamburg seit fast 30 Jahren der Fall ist) dann werden diese Subjekte natürlich auch immer dreister und frecher.

Das rächt sich dann irgendwann. Deshalb gilt auch für linke Gewalt. Wehret den Anfängen. 

Und die tatsächliche Bedrohung eines Buchladens, mit der ordnungsmäßen Kündigung eines Mietvertrages zu relativeren, spricht mal wieder für sich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

[HWCLIP][/HWCLIP]





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das zeigt wohin die "schöne" Reise geht, wenn man Linksextremismus nicht bekämpft..


Wen bedroht denn die _"rote Flora" _im Schanzenviertel?
Allgemeiner Konsens der nicht repräsentativen Befragung
unter Anwohnern und Ladenbesitzern war, dass die rote
Flora integraler Bestandteil des Schanzenviertel ist. Das
lebenswerte Viertel würde ohne sie in der jetzigen Form 
sterben.

Willst Du mal wieder eine Nebelkerze anzünden?


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/G-20_-_Hamburg_Schulterblatt_Rote_Flora_01.jpg
Na, was steht auf dem obersten Transparent?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> [HWCLIP][/HWCLIP]
> Wen bedroht denn die _"rote Flora" _im Schanzenviertel?
> Allgemeiner Konsens der nicht repräsentativen Befragung
> unter Anwohnern und Ladenbesitzern war, dass die rote
> ...



Und Aussagen von Politikern und Polizisten zufolge, ist es die Keimzelle für Linksextremismus in der Stadt.

Willst Du mal wieder eine Nebelkerze anzünden?


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der verdeckte Ermittler handelte in einer Notwehrsituation, da er dachte der Mann ein paar Meter neben ihm, auf welchen von mehreren Demonstranten eingeschlagen wurde, wäre ebenfalls ein verdeckter Ermittler, der enttarnt wurde......war er aber nicht.


Und wenn er es gewusst hätte das es keiner war einfach machen lassen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Aussagen von Politikern und Polizisten zufolge, ist es die Keimzelle für Linksextremismus in der Stadt.


Komisch, ist "die" Keimzelle in Hamburg nicht die Hafenstraße, und ist die rote Flora nicht eine unter vielen Orten, an denen sich Menschen sammeln, die gegen den aktuellen ungebremsten Neokapitalismus, der im Widerspruch zur verfassungsmäßig festgelegte soziale Marktwirtschaft angesehen wird, kämpfen? Es geht mit der roten Flora meiner Meinung nach nur um populistische politische Schnellentscheidungen und das Grundstück mit dem geplanten Bau neuer Immobilien. Darum soll die Flora weichen. So verstehe ich die vorhandenen Daten.

Hausbesetzungen in Hamburg – Wikipedia
Diese Keimzellen sind jetzt 20 bis 45 Jahre alt. Die Gewalt im rückläufig. Wo ist der akute Handlungsbedarf? Die meisten Besetzungen gingen von Studenten aus. Alle aktuellen Besetzungen werden sofort beendet, obwohl richterlich entschieden wurde, dass in leerstehende Häuser, insbesondere jahrelang leerstehende Häuser,  der Paragraph des Hausfriedensbruch gar nicht anwendbar ist, weil kein Nutzer der Räumlichkeiten eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Die anderen Orte linksextremer Gewalt müssen natürlich genauso hart bekämpft werden. Nur ist die Rote Flora das bekannteste Beispiel für linksextreme Umtriebe in Hamburg.

Zulange hat die Politik zugeguckt und es mit Duldung probiert. Offensichtlich hat das die Linksextremisten trotzdem nicht dazu gebracht, der Gewalt abzuschwören. 

Und wer etwas gegen die aktuelle Politik hat soll a) friedlich demonstrieren, b) von seinem Wahlrecht Gebrauch machen oder c) selbst eine Partei gründen. Aber linksextreme Gewalt gegen die staatlichen Strukturen muss als der Terrorismus bekämpft werden, der es ist.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zulange hat die Politik zugeguckt und es mit Duldung probiert. Offensichtlich hat das die Linksextremisten trotzdem nicht dazu gebracht, der Gewalt abzuschwören.



Was interessant ist wenn man davon ausgeht das 25% der Randalierer überhaupt aus Hamburg gekommen sein sollen 
Oder hat die Rote Flora die Ausländischen eingeladen die Schanze zu verwüsten?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Zum Verwüsten nicht, aber zu kommen zum G20 Gipfel.

Und eine ernsthafte Distanzierung von Gewalt als Mittel zum politischen Protest gab es auch nie. Zumal die vielen Einsätze rund um die rote Flora (insbesondere am 1. Mai) eine deutliche Sprache sprechen.

Was muss eigentlich noch passieren, bevor hier linke Gewalt genauso selbstverständlich verurteilt wird, wie rechte Gewalt?


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Was interessant ist wenn man davon ausgeht das 25% der Randalierer überhaupt aus Hamburg gekommen sein sollen
> Oder hat die Rote Flora die Ausländischen eingeladen die Schanze zu verwüsten?



Das ist vermutlich durch die Sprachbarriere passiert, statt "Ihr könnt bei uns in der Schanze pennen." wurde vermutlich "....Schanze brennen" verstanden.

Der Anwalt der Roten Flora, hat am Tag danach die Ausschreitungen an der Schanze bedauert, und gleichzeitig zu Gewalt in anderen Vierteln aufgerufen.......dadurch wird er vermutlich seine Anwaltszulassung los, aber es zeigt tiefe Einblicke.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was muss eigentlich noch passieren, bevor hier linke Gewalt genauso selbstverständlich verurteilt wird, wie rechte Gewalt?



Der Verfassungsschutz hat einfach zu wenige Linke Mitarbeiter.
Die andere Seite ist ja schon gut integriert.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was muss eigentlich noch passieren, bevor hier linke Gewalt genauso selbstverständlich verurteilt wird, wie rechte Gewalt?



Linke Gewalt wird hier genauso verurteilt wie jeder andere auch der Unterschied ist aber das die Rote Flora mehr ist als ein Sammelpunkt für ein paar Randalierer. 
Und ich gehe mal davon aus das es schade ist wenn man solche Punkte auch noch verschwinden lässt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Linke Gewalt wird hier genauso verurteilt wie jeder andere auch der Unterschied ist aber das die Rote Flora mehr ist als ein Sammelpunkt für ein paar Randalierer.



Solche Leute als „Randalierer“ zu verniedlichen ist also keine Relativierung?

Warum kann man sie nicht Linksextremisten oder (wie es Aloha treffend beschrieben hat) Terroristen nennen?



efdev schrieb:


> Und ich gehe mal davon aus das es schade ist wenn man solche Punkte auch noch verschwinden lässt.



Für die arbeitende Bevölkerung wohl kaum. Was genau bringt die Rote Flora, außer Polizeieinsätze jeden 3 bis 4 Tag?


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Immer wieder zu betonen, dass die Polizisten AUCH Fehler gemacht haben und ggf. sogar eine gewisse Mitschuld haben, IST nun mal eine Relativierung. PUNKT. Auch wenn es den Tatsachen entspricht.



Bitte schraenke Deinen ausufernden und anmassenden Gebrauch von Grossbuchstaben (auch als "Schreischrift" bekannt) ein. Danke.

Soweit es den Inhalt angeht - Nein, die Betrachtung des gesamten und nicht nur des liebgewonnenen Feindbildes ist keine Relativierung, sondern der erste Schritt in Richtung einer differenzierten Aufarbeitung der Geschehnisse des Gipfelwochenendes. Was Du hier mit der verbalen Brechstange betreibst, ist eine Polarisierung (die eine oder die andere Seite hat Fehler gemacht, aber nicht beide). Der naechste Schritt ist dann die Radikalisierung, den Du rhetorisch teilweise schon gemacht hast oder jedenfalls kurz davor bist.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Randalierer in Hamburg waren nicht friedlich(...)



Randalierer sind selten friedlich. Darum nennt man sie ja auch so.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Randalierer haben sich in die Menge der friedlichen Demonstranten versteckt. Diese sind genauso Opfer der Randalierer wie die Hamburger und die gesamte Gesellschaft.



Ein bemerkenswerter Gedanke, der es verdient, zu Ende gedacht zu werden.

Wenn also eine mehr oder weniger kleine Zahl von Randalierern eine friedliche Versammlung oder Demonstration "hijackt", um sich in einer Menschenansammlung zu verstecken, ist es dann nicht Aufgabe des Staates - und da konkret der Polizei -, die Demonstration und ihre Teilnehmer zu schuetzen?

Das hat sie aber leider nicht getan. Es gibt unzaehlige dokumentierte Uebergriffe von Polizisten, die buchstaeblich blindwuetig draufgehalten haben (auf Journalisten ebenso wie auf erkennbar Unbeteiligte) und die zur Gegenwehr laengst unfaehige und am Boden liegende Personen geschlagen haben. Geht von einer Frau, die auf einem Polizeifahrzeug steht und deren Kleidung kein erkennbares Potenzial bietet, darin Sturmgewehre zu verstecken, eine so massive Gefahr fuer die oeffentliche Ordnung und Sicherheit aus, dass zwei (!) Polizisten in voller Montur sie mit Pfefferspray drangsalieren muessen?

Man - oder jedenfalls ich - kann Exzesse beider Seiten verurteilen, ohne Kausalitaeten zu konstruieren oder die Uebertretungen der einen Seite zuungunsten der anderen zu relativieren. Und das wiederum versetzt einen dann in die Lage, das Passierte vorurteilsfrei aufzuarbeiten. Vom sog. "schwarzen Block" erwarte ich das nicht wirklich (und glaube ich auch anders als manche hier nicht an eine straffe hierarchische Organisation), wohl aber vom Staat und seinen, den Buergern dienenden, Institutionen. Wenn man aber die Buerger in Uniform mit sich ueberschlagenden Zahlen von "Verletzten" (Anfuehrungszeichen, weil ein Hitzschlag tags zuvor weder eine "Verletzung" im landlaeufigen Sinne noch den Randalierern zuzuschreiben ist) und mit Raeuberpistolen von einem bis an die Zaehne bewaffneten, auf den Daechern der Stadt lauernden, mordluesternen Mob (der da dann von den hinzugerufenen Spezialkraeften nicht wirklich zu finden war) aufputscht, dann kann am Ende eben auch nur das eingetretene Ergebnis stehen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Unterstellst Du gerade ernsthaft dem Staat, er würde sich seine eigenen Ausschreitungen organisieren?



"Eigene Ausschreitungen organisieren" vielleicht nicht. Aber einige seiner Vertreter zuendeln nicht weniger gerne als mancher Rotflorist. Hartmut Dudde, leitender Polizeidirektor von Hamburg und Gesamtpolizeifuehrer des G20-Einsatzes, zaehlt zweifellos zu diesem Typ: Er lotst gerne auch mal den NPD-Lautsprecherwagen durch eine linke Gegendemonstration oder beendet Demonstrationen, weil die Transparente zu gross sind oder er schlicht in den Feierabend will. Ob man bei diesem Herrn wirklich annehmen darf, dass er einer netten, kleinen Eskalation abgeneigt gegenuebersteht?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz hat einfach zu wenige Linke Mitarbeiter.
> Die andere Seite ist ja schon gut integriert.



Adenauer un der Rest der damaligen Regierung hat halt ganze Arbeit geleistet als über das nationalsozialistische Gesindel in Staat, Justiz und Gesellschaft einfach stillschweigend hinweggesehen hat.


----------



## Adam_West (24. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> ...Soweit es den Inhalt angeht - Nein, die Betrachtung des gesamten und nicht nur des liebgewonnenen Feindbildes ist keine Relativierung, sondern der erste Schritt in Richtung einer differenzierten Aufarbeitung der Geschehnisse...



Momomoment. Genau *das* wäre die Erklärung des immer wieder von euch erwähnten "Whataboutism".
Diese Definition passt dir/euch aber auch nur gerade in den Kragen, weil es mal nicht gegen angeblich "Rechte" geht. Hätten wir hier z.B. ein Flüchtlingsthema oder ähnliches, dann wärt ihr die ersten die laut kreischend "Whataboutism" schreien würden, was per sai nach deiner Definition genau das ist!

Also was nun? "differenzierte Aufarbeitung" oder "Whataboutism"?

Heuchler!


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum kann man sie nicht Linksextremisten oder (wie es Aloha treffend beschrieben hat) Terroristen nennen?



Weil Erdogan schon jeden als Terroristen bezeichnet, der nicht auf seiner Linie ist. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Adenauer un der Rest der damaligen Regierung hat halt ganze Arbeit geleistet als über das nationalsozialistische Gesindel in Staat, Justiz und Gesellschaft einfach stillschweigend hinweggesehen hat.



Tja, damals wurden die Leute gut in die Union integriert.
Dann haben sie es gewagt, eine eigene Partei zu gründen -- geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Erdogan schon jeden als Terroristen bezeichnet, der nicht auf seiner Linie ist.



Linksextremisten kannst du sie ja im Grunde auch nicht mehr nennen weil Herr PeterPetzer so schon jeden bezeichnet der nicht seinen antisemitischen Kurs  folgt.

Ich wäre ja einfach dafür sie Randalierer, oder Vandalen zu nennen, glaube der Begriff ist seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr besetzt worden. 
Allerdings könnte es dann wohl passieren das der Begriff inerhalb von 24h durch die Polizei geräumt wird...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Ich nenne sie schlicht Verbrecher.
Verbrecher, die ermittelt und bestraft gehören. 
Und wenn der Staat nicht dazu in der Lage ist, die Verbrecher zu ermitteln und zu verfolgen, muss er sich die Frage gefallen lassen, wieso er das nicht schafft.
Wobei ich ja immer noch mehr Angst vor den Krankenhauskeimen habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Offtopic


Adam_West schrieb:


> Momomoment. Genau *das* wäre die Erklärung des immer wieder von euch erwähnten "Whataboutism".
> Diese Definition passt dir/euch aber auch nur gerade in den Kragen, weil es mal nicht gegen angeblich "Rechte" geht. Hätten wir hier z.B. ein Flüchtlingsthema oder ähnliches, dann wärt ihr die ersten die laut kreischend "Whataboutism" schreien würden, was per sai nach deiner Definition genau das ist!


Und wieder ein Abgleiten zu völlig anderen Themen. Und ja, geht es um die von Dir angesprochene Debatte, bewertet man, schauen wir z.B. auf einem Bus mit Flüchtlingen, der von einem rechten gewaltbereiten Mob gestellt wurde, nicht nur die gewaltbereiten Idioten, sondern auch in diesem Fall ging es um das Verhalten der Polizei und das Verhalten der Flüchtlinge. Natürlich. Auch in diesem Fall hat die Polizei kein Glanzlicht abgeliefert. Das Flüchtlinge keine Lust hatten, freiwillig in die Arme von einem Lynchmob zu gehen, kann ich auch verstehen.

Ontopic
Du siehst, eine umfassende Bewertung aller Fraktionen ist immer sinnvoll. Auf G20 bezogen also 99% friedliche Demonstranten, 1% Gewaltbereite Idioten, 20.000 Polizisten mit einer Handvoll Übergriffen und dann kann man noch auf Politiker und deren Entscheidungen und das Verhalten der Hamburger schauen. Was ist daran so schwer?

Dein Beitrag glänzt doch wieder mit rechter, wie war doch Euer Lieblingswort, Doppelmoral...  



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Vandalen...


Jetzt lass bitte die friedlichen Vandalen aus dem Spiel, das war übelste Geschichtsfälschung!

_"...Das hervorstechende Merkmal, dieser Epoche aber ist schließlich, daß die Vandalen durch Nordafrika selber auf friedliche Weise erobert wurden..."_
Als Nordafrika germanisch war... | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein bemerkenswerter Gedanke, der es verdient, zu Ende gedacht zu werden.
> 
> Wenn also eine mehr oder weniger kleine Zahl von Randalierern eine friedliche Versammlung oder Demonstration "hijackt", um sich in einer Menschenansammlung zu verstecken, ist es dann nicht Aufgabe des Staates - und da konkret der Polizei -, die Demonstration und ihre Teilnehmer zu schuetzen?



Wollten Sie doch. Sie (die Polizei) hat die Anweisung erteilt, die Vermummung einzustellen. Die „friedlichen“ Demonstranten haben mit Gewalt auf den Versuch der Polizei, diese Rechtsbrüche zu unterbinden, reagiert. Damit haben sie selber Schuld.



JePe schrieb:


> Das hat sie aber leider nicht getan. Es gibt unzaehlige dokumentierte Uebergriffe von Polizisten, die buchstaeblich blindwuetig draufgehalten haben (auf Journalisten ebenso wie auf erkennbar Unbeteiligte) und die zur Gegenwehr laengst unfaehige und am Boden liegende Personen geschlagen haben.



Videos wo man gerne mal die Vorgeschichte weglässt oder auch den Ton. Warum nur?



JePe schrieb:


> Geht von einer Frau, die auf einem Polizeifahrzeug steht und deren Kleidung kein erkennbares Potenzial bietet, darin Sturmgewehre zu verstecken, eine so massive Gefahr fuer die oeffentliche Ordnung und Sicherheit aus, dass zwei (!) Polizisten in voller Montur sie mit Pfefferspray drangsalieren muessen?



Das ist kein Drangsalieren, das ist die Ausübung unmittelbaren Zwangs. Dafür hat der Staat ein Gewaltmonopol. Wenn besagte Frau nicht freiwillig von dem Einsatzfahrzeug runterkommt, muss man nachhelfen.

Bedenklicher finde ich es hingegen, dass man für diese Fehlverhalten der Frau auch noch Verständnis aufbringt.


----------



## Adam_West (24. Juli 2017)

@interessierterUser: Offenbar fällt es dir schwer gewisse Kommentare zu vertestehen. Des Weiteren fällt es einem mit jedem weiteren Kommentar von dir sehr schwer, dich noch weiter ernst zu nehmen. Sobald man mal mit etwas handfestem konfrontiert, packst du (ihr) die rechte Schelle aus... 

Du machst dich, schon länger, lächerlich!


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Bitte schraenke Deinen ausufernden und anmassenden Gebrauch von Grossbuchstaben (auch als "Schreischrift" bekannt) ein. Danke.


Schreib mir nicht vor wie ich zu schreiben habe. Das ist meine Sache. Wenn ich etwas unterstreichen will, dann mache ich das auch.



JePe schrieb:


> Soweit es den Inhalt angeht - Nein, die Betrachtung des gesamten und nicht nur des liebgewonnenen Feindbildes ist keine Relativierung, sondern der erste Schritt in Richtung einer differenzierten Aufarbeitung der Geschehnisse des Gipfelwochenendes. Was Du hier mit der verbalen Brechstange betreibst, ist eine Polarisierung (die eine oder die andere Seite hat Fehler gemacht, aber nicht beide). Der naechste Schritt ist dann die Radikalisierung, den Du rhetorisch teilweise schon gemacht hast oder jedenfalls kurz davor bist.


Weißt Du, was das Wort "Relativ" bedeutet? Es bedeutet einen Vergleich mit etwas anderem. Also, wenn ich sage "x ist ganz schlimm" und Du setzt X in Relation zu etwas anderem, "Y ist aber auch ganz schlimm", dann ist das eine Relativierung. Und im Sprachgebrauch dient das immer zur Abschwächung, also X ist halt doch nicht so schlimm...

Meine 'verbale Brechstange' ist einfach nur die Weigerung, "Die Randale waren schlimm" abschwächen zu lassen. Ich halte das nicht für zulässig. Jede Abschwächung ist eine Entschuldigung. Ich verstehe Euch alle nicht, die das zulassen, sich diese Abschwächung zu Eigen machen. 

Danke übrigens für das "Radikalisieren". Ich bin also nun ein rechter Radikaler, der agiert wie Erdogan. Macht ruhig so weiter. Fehlt nicht mehr viel zu Hitler. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ein bemerkenswerter Gedanke, der es verdient, zu Ende gedacht zu werden.


Na, ich bin sicher nicht der Erste, der das Thematisiert. Das ist im Zusammenhang mit Hamburg und anderen Demos, bei denen es zu Gewalttaten gekommen ist, immer wieder diskutiert worden.



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn also eine mehr oder weniger kleine Zahl von Randalierern eine friedliche Versammlung oder Demonstration "hijackt", um sich in einer Menschenansammlung zu verstecken, ist es dann nicht Aufgabe des Staates - und da konkret der Polizei -, die Demonstration und ihre Teilnehmer zu schuetzen?


Ja klar ist es das. Schwierig ist es aber nur, wenn die friedlichen Demonstranten, Medien und Volkmeinung sofort auf die Barrikaden gehen, wenn die Polizei versucht, entsprechende Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Ein "Bitte bitte, liebe Randalierer, kommt gebt Euch doch bitte zu erkennen, lasst Euch brav verhaften und macht keinen Ärger" wird selten funktionieren. Jede geeignete Maßnahme bedeutet also immer eine Gewaltanwendung der Polizei und wird *immer* (gefällt Dir die Vorhebung so besser?) auch Unschuldige treffen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das hat sie aber leider nicht getan. Es gibt unzaehlige dokumentierte Uebergriffe von Polizisten, die buchstaeblich blindwuetig draufgehalten haben (auf Journalisten ebenso wie auf erkennbar Unbeteiligte) und die zur Gegenwehr laengst unfaehige und am Boden liegende Personen geschlagen haben. Geht von einer Frau, die auf einem Polizeifahrzeug steht und deren Kleidung kein erkennbares Potenzial bietet, darin Sturmgewehre zu verstecken, eine so massive Gefahr fuer die oeffentliche Ordnung und Sicherheit aus, dass zwei (!) Polizisten in voller Montur sie mit Pfefferspray drangsalieren muessen?



Unzählige. Ja sicher. Es gibt sie, das bestreite ich nicht. Wie so oft müsste man aber in jedem der Fälle bitte den ganzen Kontext sehen, mit allem was vorher passiert ist, was meist ja unterschlagen wird. 

Ich hab vor einigen Seiten mal geschrieben und ich schreibe es nochmal: Wer gebadet werden will, muss akzeptieren, dass er nass wird. Sprich: Wenn Du der Polizei jede Art von Gewaltausübung vorwirfst (und die wird auch massiv werden, wenn die Gegenwehr entsprechend massiv ist), dann ist es ziemlich heuchlerisch, der Polizei vorzuwerfen, sie würden die friedlichen Demonstranten ja nicht schützen. 

Die Linken Agitatoren machen es sich furchtbar einfach mit dieser Argumentation. Egal was man macht als Verantwortlicher: Man kann nur verlieren. Und, rein propagandatechnisch, haben die politisch extremen dadurch wieder mehr Zulauf, egal was Du machst.



JePe schrieb:


> Man - oder jedenfalls ich - kann Exzesse beider Seiten verurteilen, ohne Kausalitaeten zu konstruieren oder die Uebertretungen der einen Seite zuungunsten der anderen zu relativieren.


Das kann man schon, wenn z.B. die Ausschreitungen die Folge von übertriebener Polizeigewalt sind. Bist Du der Meinung, dass dies hier der Fall war? Wenn nicht, was hat dann Polizeigewalt an dieser Stelle in der Argumentation verloren? Doch nur das "die haben aber auch..." und da kommt bei mir eben die Krätze hoch. 



JePe schrieb:


> "Eigene Ausschreitungen organisieren" vielleicht nicht. Aber einige seiner Vertreter zuendeln nicht weniger gerne als mancher Rotflorist. Hartmut Dudde, leitender Polizeidirektor von Hamburg und Gesamtpolizeifuehrer des G20-Einsatzes, zaehlt zweifellos zu diesem Typ: Er lotst gerne auch mal den NPD-Lautsprecherwagen durch eine linke Gegendemonstration oder beendet Demonstrationen, weil die Transparente zu gross sind oder er schlicht in den Feierabend will. Ob man bei diesem Herrn wirklich annehmen darf, dass er einer netten, kleinen Eskalation abgeneigt gegenuebersteht?


Von einer solchen Aussage ist es nicht mehr weit zur schönen VT. Gratuliere. Es gibt gar keinen linken Randalierer, sondern das ist alles nur von rechten Hardlinern provoziert, damit man für das Volk eine gute Begründung hat, endlich gegen die bösen "Linken Volksverhetzer" vorgehen zu können. 

Genau die selbe Argumentation wie bei diversen 9/11 VT und anderen, ähnlichen Dingen. Sind wir also endlich angekommen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist kein Drangsalieren, das ist die Ausübung unmittelbaren Zwangs.  Dafür hat der Staat ein Gewaltmonopol. Wenn besagte Frau nicht  freiwillig von dem Einsatzfahrzeug runterkommt, muss man  nachhelfen.


Der Pfefferspray-Einsatz wird übrigens zwischenzeitlich auf seine Verhältnismäßigkeit geprüft. Aber wenn man deiner Logik folgt, sind wohl auch die verletzten Demonstranten beim Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof selber schuld?


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du siehst, eine umfassende Bewertung aller Fraktionen ist immer sinnvoll. Auf G20 bezogen also 99% friedliche Demonstranten, 1% Gewaltbereite Idioten, 20.000 Polizisten mit einer Handvoll Übergriffen und dann kann man noch auf Politiker und deren Entscheidungen und das Verhalten der Hamburger schauen. Was ist daran so schwer?



Toll formuliert. Nur die winzige Menge von 1% gewaltbereiten Idioten, die der riesigen Menge von 20.000 Polizisten gegenüber gestanden sind... 

Herrgott. Dass die drei Hansel es überhaupt geschafft haben, mehr als ihre Zigarette anzuzünden, ist ein Wunder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Pfefferspray-Einsatz wird übrigens zwischenzeitlich auf seine Verhältnismäßigkeit geprüft. Aber wenn man deiner Logik folgt, sind wohl auch die verletzten Demonstranten beim Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof selber schuld?



Augenfriedhof

Ich finde das von dir benutzte Wort nicht. Magst du mir weiterhelfen?

Außerdem, die Frau hat auf einem Einsatzfahrzeug nichts verloren. Wenn sie der Anweisung, vom Fahrzeug runterzukommen, nicht Folge leistet, wird nachgeholfen.

Ist es zuviel verlangt, sich an den Wortlaut von Art. 8 GG zu halten? Für manche scheinbar schon.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Und wo hat die Frau nun genau Gewalt angewandt? Hat sie vorher eine Einsatzhundertschaft im Alleingang vermöbelt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Augenfriedhof


Stuttgart-21-Protest: Wasserwerfer-Opfer bleibt auf einem Auge blind - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Gericht: Stuttgart-21-Polizeieinsatz war rechtswidrig - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Der Name passt schon zu dem was dort vorgefallen ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo hat die Frau nun genau Gewalt angewandt? Hat sie vorher eine Einsatzhundertschaft im Alleingang vermöbelt?



Sprach ich von Gewalt? Sie war aber nicht friedlich. Sachbeschädigung und Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte ist kein friedliches Verhalten. Damit hat sie den Wortlaut des Art. 8 GG verletzt. 

*Wenn man es nicht schafft friedlich und ohne Waffen zu demonstrieren, dann hat man auch kein Anliegen, dass es wert wäre, gehört zu werden.*


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Und der Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte und die Sachbeschädigung war genau wo? Aber wer weiß was für dich Sitzblockaden sind. Sicherlich schwere staatsgefährende Straftaten und Terrorismus.


PS: 





> Ebenfalls untersucht werde der gezielte Pfefferspray-Einsatz hessischer  Beamten gegen eine junge Frau, die auf ein Räumfahrzeug geklettert war,  meldet die "Frankfurter Rundschau".  Bilder der Szene wurden weltweit von Medien aufgegriffen und sorgten  für Empörung. "Das Hessische Landeskriminalamt hat in diesem  Zusammenhang einen Prüfauftrag an die Hamburger Polizei gerichtet", so  Schaich.


Hamburg: Faktencheck zu Netzgeruchten uber G20-Gipfel - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## hazelol (24. Juli 2017)

was hätte man deiner meinung nach den tun sollen? man hätte sicherlich hoch klettern können und sie gewaltsam runterzerren können ja, dann wäre es aber deiner meinung nach genauso schlimm, warum musste man die frau den gewaltsam vom einsatzfahrzeug zerren? ganz einfach sie wollte nicht freiwillig, und wenn jem nicht freiwillig folge leistet, dann muss man die person halt anders entfernen. schließlich dient es dem schutz der frau nicht auf dem fahrzeug zu verbleiben, den setzt dieses sich in bewegung könnte sie ja runterfallen und sich den schädel aufschlagen und dann, wäre erst recht was los.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann haben sie es gewagt, eine eigene Partei zu gründen -- geht ja gar nicht.


Gab es schon vorher. DRP - Deutsche Reichs Partei. 
Obwohl die NPD gab es als Regionalpartei noch früher wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Stuttgart-21-Protest: Wasserwerfer-Opfer bleibt auf einem Auge blind - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Gericht: Stuttgart-21-Polizeieinsatz war rechtswidrig - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Der Name passt schon zu dem was dort vorgefallen ist.



Beschützt die friedlichen Demonstranten! Aber wehe ihr setzt Gewalt ein, die auch weh tun kann. Wattebäuschchen, das müsst ihr nutzen, Polizei!

Aber wehe ihr bekommt die Randalierer damit nicht in Griff. Und wenn ein friedlicher Demonstrant zu schaden kommt, dann verklegen wir Euch, weil ihr Eure Pflichten vernachlässigt habt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Pfefferspray-Einsatz wird übrigens zwischenzeitlich auf seine Verhältnismäßigkeit geprüft. Aber wenn man deiner Logik folgt, sind wohl auch die verletzten Demonstranten beim Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof selber schuld?


Das verstehen unsere rechten Freunde nicht, weil sie mit Freude sehen, sie mündige Bürger, also Linksextreme, verprügelt werden.
Eine Frau, die auf dem Polizeiauto rumhüpft, kann man einfach festnehmen und ihr die Kosten für die Fahrzeugreparatur aufdrücken.
Warum man Pfefferspray einsetzen muss und sie in einen Würgegriff nimmt,  habe ich auch nicht verstanden. 

Wie schon gesagt, von den 20.000 Polizisten ging kaum Gewalt aus, es waren wenige Übergriffe, Diskutiert werden müssen diese
trotzdem, denn sie trafen weitestgehend friedfertige Demonstranten, solange man das  Besteigen eines Polizeiautos als friedlichen
passiven Widerstand ansieht. Ich fand die Bilder von umgestoßenen alten Frauen schlimmer. Das ist völlig unnötig und alles ein Teil
von G20.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

iU, sags mir doch bitte ins Gesicht. Du hältst mich für einen Rechten, gell?


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auch langsam der Meinung das G20 an anderen Orten ausgetragen werden sollte, z.B.: New York.

Das es auch unter der Polizei Entgleisungen gab, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, und wird auch geahndet bzw. bestraft.
Im Gegensatz zu den Chaoten müssen unsere Staatsdiener nämlich wirklich Konsequenzen fürchten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich auch langsam der Meinung das G20 an anderen Orten ausgetragen werden sollte, z.B.: New York.


Z.B. im Trump-Tower, weil man mit den Demonstranten dann den "_New Yorker Fenstersturz" _zelebrieren kann? 
Wenn das mal nicht der Beginn von dreißig Jahren Aufstand wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und der Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte und die Sachbeschädigung war genau wo?



Auf fremder Leute Autos klettern ist Sachbeschädigung und den Anweisungen nicht Folge leisten, ist der Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte.



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß was für dich Sitzblockaden sind. Sicherlich schwere staatsgefährende Straftaten und Terrorismus.



Ich sprach bisher von Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte und du musst gleich wieder übertreiben. 

Aber ja, auch gegen Sitzblockaden muss vorgegangen werden, wenn die Leute nicht freiwillig den Platz räumen.

Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. So einfach ist das.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, von den 20.000 Polizisten ging kaum Gewalt aus



Genau, die Gewalt in Hamburg ging nämlich (wie so oft) von den Linksextremisten aus.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solange man das  Besteigen eines Polizeiautos als friedlichen
> passiven Widerstand ansieht.



Sachbeschädigung ist nicht friedlich und das besteigen von fremden Fahrzeugen passierte auch nicht passiv, das hat die Frau aktiv gemacht.

Dafür wurde sie dann auch aktiv vom Fahrzeug runtergeholt. 

Dass sowas überhaupt diskutiert werden muss, ist erschreckend. Man hat nicht auf fremde Fahrzeuge zu klettern, was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?

Aber es stimmt, was auch hier steht:



			
				Huffingtonpost schrieb:
			
		

> In keinem Fall ist der Rechtsextremismus zu verharmlosen, aber ebenso wenig darf hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden. Linksextremismus ist genauso gefährlich wie Rechtsextremismus. Es bringt nichts, wenn man sich auf dem linken Auge blind stellt, Gewalt ist Gewalt.



Sag ich ja die ganze Zeit, nur will sich keiner auf diesen Konsens einlassen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch langsam der Meinung das G20 an anderen Orten ausgetragen werden sollte, z.B.: New York.



Prinzipiell hast du ja Recht, aber dann hätte die Linksextremisten ja gewonnen mit ihrer Forderung, dass G20 nicht hier stattfinden soll. Gerade um den Linksextremisten die Stirn zu bieten, war der Gipfel in der Stadt richtig. Der Staat darf vor der linken Gewalt nicht einknicken.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das es auch unter der Polizei Entgleisungen gab, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, und wird auch geahndet bzw. bestraft.
> Im Gegensatz zu den Chaoten müssen unsere Staatsdiener nämlich wirklich Konsequenzen fürchten.



Was nicht weniger als ein Skandal ist, aber leider mal wieder zu befürchten ist.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Z.B. im Trump-Tower, weil man mit den Demonstranten dann den "_New Yorker Fenstersturz" _zelebrieren kann?
> Wenn das mal nicht der Beginn von dreißig Jahren Aufstand wird.



Nein in New York sind solche Treffen kein Problem, durch den Sitz der UN ist die Sicherheitslage eine ganz andere, die Sicherheitsorgane kennen und können das.
Außerdem erlauben die USA keinen schwarzen Block o.ä auf Demos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Nein in New York sind solche Treffen kein Problem, durch den Sitz der UN ist die Sicherheitslage eine ganz andere


Es sollte eine witzige Anspielung auf den dreißigjährigen Krieg sein. 

Die UN wären sicher ein guter Austragungsort, es geht aber meiner
Meinung nach beim G20 auch oder gerade darum, jedes Jahr in einem 
anderen Land mit anderem Schwerpunkt zu tagen. 

Sinnvoller als Demonstrationen fände ich eine Beteiligung der jeweiligen 
Bevölkerung an der Tagesordnung. Demokratisch bestimmte Themen, 
zumindest ein paar, würden helfen, Menschen zumindest das Gefühl zu
geben, sie an der Politik zu beteiligen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sinnvoller als Demonstrationen fände ich eine Beteiligung der jeweiligen
> Bevölkerung an der Tagesordnung. Demokratisch bestimmte Themen,
> zumindest ein paar, würden helfen, Menschen zumindest das Gefühl zu
> geben, sie an der Politik zu beteiligen.



Geht ja aber gar nicht, wenn die Politiker der beteiligen G20 Staaten so komplett abgeriegelt sind, dass du die nicht man siehst.
Und die kriegen wiederum nur was mit, wenn sie den Fernseher einschalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Es gibt doch Parteien, die sich für eine andere Politik aussprechen (auch im Hinblick auf G20). Die kann man wählen. 

Wenn diese Parteien aber keine Mehrheit bekommen, dann muss man damit leben.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn diese Parteien aber keine Mehrheit bekommen, dann muss man damit leben.



Oder demonstrieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Natürlich, solange es friedlich und ohne Waffen passiert, ist dagegen ja auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Funktioniert auch meist.
Nur ist es wie bei jedem Bundesliga Spiel. Du hast immer ein paar Spinner darunter, die das Spiel kaputt machen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte.


Bevor man mit juristischen Begriffen um sich wirft, sollte man sich erstmal um deren Bedeutung informieren: 
§ 113 StGB Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte - dejure.org
Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte – Wikipedia
Das liest doch komplett anders als das, was du immer von dir gibst.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ja, auch gegen Sitzblockaden muss vorgegangen werden, wenn die Leute nicht freiwillig den Platz räumen.
> 
> Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. So einfach ist das.


Nur gut dass das die Judikative anders sieht und der Einsatz von  Wasserwerfen, Dienstwaffe und Schlagstock gegen Sitzblockaden nicht nur als nicht verhältnismäßig  gilt, sondern auch als rechtswidrig. Aber wahrscheinlich kommt da jetzt wieder etwas in Richtung: "_Lügenjudikative!_".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bevor man mit juristischen Begriffen um sich wirft, sollte man sich erstmal um deren Bedeutung informieren:
> § 113 StGB Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte - dejure.org
> Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte – Wikipedia
> Das liest doch komplett anders als das, was du immer von dir gibst.


Das trifft doch alles auf die auf dem Autodach hüpfenden Frau zu! Alles! Sofort erschießen!

- Als lebensgefährliche Waffe hatte sie ihre giftigen Worte!
- Mit ihrer Worten erzeugte sie schwerste psychische Traumata
- Da sie neben der Stimme auch Bauchrednerin ist und ihre Kopfstimme einsetze, gilt es als gemeinschaftlicher Angriff einer kriminellen Vereinigung!


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Mal wieder ist das Verständis für Sachbeschädigung höher, als für die Maßnahmen dagegen. Genau wegen so einer Grundhaltung ist es in Hamburg eskaliert. Weil einfach der Respekt gegenüber dem Eigentum anderer fehlt.

Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt – Wikipedia



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Als Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt wird ein gewaltsamer Widerstand oder ein tätlicher Angriff gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte des Staates bezeichnet. Dieser kann auch in der *Ausübung passiver Gewalt bestehen, etwa durch Sitzblockaden und ähnliche Aktionen. *



Aber das Verständis für diese Straftäter zieht sich ja durch den ganzen Thread. Gestorn hatte Recht mit seiner Formulierung von



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand Ditfurth, deren Auftritt das Thema dieses Threads ist, unerträglich, und DAS habe ich zum Ausdruck gebracht und gegen den Widerstand vieler hier im Thread immer wieder thematisiert. *Und dann feststellen müssen, dass es viele Ditfurths hier im Forum gibt.*


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Man sollte schon den ganzen Artikel lesen:


> In Deutschland umfasst der Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt die Tatbestände Öffentliche Aufforderung zu Straftaten (§ 111 StGB), Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte (§ 113 StGB), Tätlicher Angriff auf Vollstreckungsbeamte (§ 114 StGB), Widerstand gegen und tätlichen Angriff auf Personen, die Vollstreckungsbeamten gleichstehen (§ 115 StGB), Gefangenenbefreiung (§ 120 StGB) und Gefangenenmeuterei (§ 121 StGB).


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser kann auch in der Ausübung passiver Gewalt bestehen, etwa durch Sitzblockaden und ähnliche Aktionen.



Steht ja nicht ohne Grund da. Aber das Verständis für Straftäter zieht sich ja wie gesagt, wie ein roter Faden durch den Thread. Eine ernsthafte Distanzierung von linker Gewalt findet nicht statt.

Linksextremismus: 5 Grunde, warum die Gefahr von links genauso gross ist wie die von rechts



> Linksextremisten stehen unter dem Schutz des gesamten linken Milieus





> Viele Inhalte linksextremen Denkens sind in der Mehrheitsbevölkerung angekommen



PS: Nachtrag zur Sitzblockade

§ 21 VersammlG - Einzelnorm

Gerade Linke nutzen dieses Mittel ja gerne, um ihnen unbeliebte Demos zu verhindern. Wie so oft, ist auch das eine Straftat. Aber dafür gibt es hier ja offenkundige Sympathien.


----------



## OField (24. Juli 2017)

Die sollen den nächsten Gipfel einfach auf einen Luxus Dämpfer veranstalten. Selbst wenn man den extra dafür baut, kämen die Steuerzahler und vor allem die Anwohner des Austragungsortes günstiger davon.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Steht ja nicht ohne Grund da. Aber das Verständis für Straftäter zieht sich ja wie gesagt, wie ein roter Faden durch den Thread. Eine ernsthafte Distanzierung von linker Gewalt findet nicht statt.


<br>Auf die Beweisführung, wo die Frau Gewalt angewendet haben soll, bin ich auch weiterhin gespannt.<br><br>


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie so oft, ist auch das eine Straftat. Aber dafür gibt es hier ja offenkundige Sympathien.


<br>





> Unklar war lange, ob eine Sitzblockade als Gewalt anzusehen und somit
> strafbar ist. 2011 entschied das Bundesverfassungsgericht (07.03.2011 - 1
> BvR 388/05), dass eine Sitzblockade nicht zwangsläufig als Gewalt
> anzusehen ist. Wenn eine solche Blockade politisch motiviert und
> friedlich ist, wird sie durch das Grundgesetz gedeckt.


<br>Sitzblockade | Brandenburgische Landeszentrale fur politische Bildung


Edit: Was hat die Forensoftware jetzt wieder losgelassen, dass lauter <br> im Beitrag sind?
€2: Und um nochmal auf den Augenfriedhof zu kommen: S21: Polizeieinsatz am schwarzen Donnerstag rechtswidrig


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Die sollen den nächsten Gipfel einfach auf einen Luxus Dämpfer veranstalten. Selbst wenn man den extra dafür baut, kämen die Steuerzahler und vor allem die Anwohner des Austragungsortes günstiger davon.



Dann hätten die Linksextremisten ja gewonnen, wenn der Staat nachgibt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Auf die Beweisführung, wo die Frau Gewalt angewendet haben soll, bin ich auch weiterhin gespannt.



Da steht ja auch „Sitzblockaden“ und ähnliche Aktionen.  Und was an einer Sachbeschädigung friedlich ist, wüsste ich ja auch mal gerne.

Aber eine Verurteilung der Sachbeschädigung habe ich immer noch nicht gelesen. Und da fragen sich einige woher der Vorwurf der Relativierung kommt? Genau wegen so einem Verhalten.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn eine solche Blockade politisch motiviert und friedlich ist, wird sie durch das Grundgesetz gedeckt.



Was genau ist an Sachbeschädigung nochmal friedlich?

Darüber hinaus wird die Sitzblockade ja auch gerne als Mittel genutzt, rechtmäßig angemeldete Demonstrationen zu stören und spätestens da hast du wieder eine Straftat.

§ 21 VersammlG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Wo hat die Frau eine Sachbeschädigung an einem gepanzerten Fahrzeug begangen?<br><br><br>





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> <br>
> Darüber hinaus wird die Sitzblockade ja auch gerne als Mittel genutzt, rechtmäßig angemeldete Demonstrationen zu stören und spätestens da hast du wieder eine Straftat.


<br>
Siehe diverse Urteile, auch vom Bundesverfassungsgericht, dazu, die das, sofern gewisse Bedingungen erfüllt sind, nicht so sehen. <br>


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Wo hat die Frau eine Sachbeschädigung an einem gepanzerten Fahrzeug begangen



Da sind jetzt bestimmt Kratzer im Lack


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

http://img.zeit.de/wissen/geschicht...-18.jpg/imagegroup/original__880x580__desktop
Nach Kaaruzo-Logik wahrscheinlich auch ein Schwerstkrimineller (gewesen).


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> http://img.zeit.de/wissen/geschicht...-18.jpg/imagegroup/original__880x580__desktop
> Nach Kaaruzo-Logik wahrscheinlich auch ein Schwerstkrimineller (gewesen).



Man kann durchaus der Meinung sein, dass die Aktion dieser Frau keine gewaltsame Reaktion der Polizei rechtfertigt. Ich bin da etwas hin- und hergerissen, denn es ist nun mal eine Blockade des Gefährts der Polizei und die hatten eigentlich keine andere Wahl, sie mussten die Frau entfernen, alleine schon um Schaden von ihr abzuwenden. 

Aber ganz egal: Was ich richtig Kacke finde, ist die Art Eurer Argumentation. 

"Schwerstkrimineller"?
"Alle sofort erschießen"?

Soll man Euch noch ernst nehmen? Was ist das für eine Diskussion? Ihr stilisiert alle, die nicht Eurer Meinung sind, als Feindbilder, als Gegner, als Rechte Neoliberale die Euch Linken böses wollen. Dabei will das glaub ich keiner hier. Ihr positioniert Euch nur als Opfer von uns bösen Menschen, die nicht so gnadenlos einseitig denken und argumentieren, wie das hier einige tun.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> "Schwerstkrimineller"?
> "Alle sofort erschießen"?



Stimmt erschießen hat keiner gesagt zumindest bisher nur drauf knüppeln oder anders Gewalt antun um diese Personen zu entfernen aber dann ist es bis zum erschießen auch nicht mehr weit. 
Wie war das Wehret den Anfängen oder so.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Drauf rumknüppeln? Auf Menschen, die nichts weiter tun, als sich in den Weg zu stellen, oder in diesem Fall, ein Fahrzeug blockieren und sich dabei selbst in Gefahr bringen? Wer hat das bitte gefordert?

Was würdest Du denn machen, wenn sich die Person nicht mit Worten dazu bewegen lässt, sich von dem Fahrzeug herunter zu bewegen? Mit Wattebäuschchen werfen?


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Liest doch die letzten 20 Seiten noch mal vielleicht erkennst du es selber das ist mir zu aufwändig jetzt alles zu suchen


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Drauf rumknüppeln? Auf Menschen, die nichts weiter tun, als sich in den Weg zu stellen, oder in diesem Fall, ein Fahrzeug blockieren und sich dabei selbst in Gefahr bringen? Wer hat das bitte gefordert?


Kaaruzo. 



> Was würdest Du denn machen, wenn sich die Person nicht mit Worten dazu bewegen lässt, sich von dem Fahrzeug herunter zu bewegen?


Was eigentlich auch das verhältnismäßige Mittel bei Sitzblockaden wäre: Davontragen. Und das ist afaik auch im Ausbildungsplan der Bereitschaftspolizei vorgesehen, wie man die Leute greifen muss, damit man sie wegtragen kann. Mit Pfefferspray erreicht man eher noch, dass die Person vom Fahrzeug fällt.

PS: Es steht jeden übrigens frei sich ein Pfefferspray zu kaufen und einen (oder mehrere) Selbstversuch(e) damit zu machen. Dann weiß man aus persönlicher Erfahrung wie das wirkt.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kaaruzo.


Hm. Rumknüppeln auf Menschen, die selbst nicht aggressiv sind? Das hat er wirklich geschrieben? Gibt's auch nen Link? Und eine Aussage wie von efdev "such doch selbst" zieht nicht, es ist Eure Behauptung, also belegt sie auch. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Was eigentlich auch das verhältnismäßige Mittel bei Sitzblockaden wäre: Davontragen.


Wegtragen? Vom Auto runter? Wie macht man das? 

Nochmal, was hättest Du denn in der Situation gemacht?



Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Es steht jeden übrigens frei sich ein Pfefferspray zu kaufen und einen (oder mehrere) Selbstversuch(e) damit zu machen. Dann weiß man aus persönlicher Erfahrung wie das wirkt.


Ich bezweifle keine Sekunde, dass das extrem schmerzhaft und unangenehm ist. Es soll ja kampfunfähig machen und Widerstand brechen, ohne bleibende Schäden zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte schon den ganzen Artikel lesen:



Wenn ich als aus dem Gefängnis ausbreche, ist das nicht strafbar, aber wenn mir einer dabei hilft, macht er sich strafbar?


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...burg-g20-und-die-krawalle-66.html#post8950464
Bitte du hast es anscheinend ja überlesen ich finde es zwar bedenklich was Sparanus da sagt aber er ist zumindest ehrlich und sagt was er will und den passenden Like hat er auch.
Jetzt noch nen Post von Kaaruzo zu suchen ist mir zu aufwändig bei dem Post wusste ich zumindest grob wo es war aber wer sucht wird bestimmt auch dort fündig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich als aus dem Gefängnis ausbreche, ist das nicht strafbar,


Richtig der Drang nach Freiheit ist nicht Strafbar bei uns aber für alle andere Taten unterwegs musst du dich dennoch verantworten, also alle Wärter unterwegs umhauen ist nicht 
Bei zweitem bin ich mir nicht sicher aber ich gehe von Ja aus ist die Frage ob das nur für Leute von außerhalb gilt oder auch für Zellengenossen die sich gegenseitig Helfen


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Wo hat die Frau eine Sachbeschädigung an einem gepanzerten Fahrzeug begangen?



Lackschäden z.B.

Ist das keine Sachbeschädigung? Vorallem bleibt ja eine Tatsache unbestritten. Man klettert nicht auf fremde Fahrzeuge. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Siehe diverse Urteile, auch vom Bundesverfassungsgericht, dazu, die das, sofern gewisse Bedingungen erfüllt sind, nicht so sehen.



§ 21 VersammlG - Einzelnorm



			
				Versammlungsgesetz § 21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in der Absicht, nicht verbotene Versammlungen oder Aufzüge zu verhindern oder zu sprengen oder sonst ihre Durchführung zu vereiteln, Gewalttätigkeiten vornimmt oder androht oder grobe Störungen verursacht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.





efdev schrieb:


> Da sind jetzt bestimmt Kratzer im Lack



Was ist daran eigentlich lachhaft? 

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, worüber reden wir hier eigentlich? Man klettert nicht auf fremde Fahrzeuge. Auch nicht auf Einsatzfahrzeuge. 

Muss man solche Selbstverständlichkeiten erst noch mal gesondert erwähnen?



Poulton schrieb:


> http://img.zeit.de/wissen/geschicht...-18.jpg/imagegroup/original__880x580__desktop
> Nach Kaaruzo-Logik wahrscheinlich auch ein Schwerstkrimineller (gewesen).



Was ein Kämpfer für Demokratie in China, mit einer gewöhlichen Kriminellen in Deutschland gemeinsam hat, musst du mir dann doch noch mal näher erläutern.



Poulton schrieb:


> Was eigentlich auch das verhältnismäßige Mittel bei Sitzblockaden wäre: Davontragen.



Soll die Polizei (nachdem sie ja vorher immer die Aufforderung bringt, die Blockade aufzulösen) vielleicht noch ganz lieb bitte sagen?



Poulton schrieb:


> Mit Pfefferspray erreicht man eher noch, dass die Person vom Fahrzeug fällt.



Verrückter Vorschlag. Erst gar nicht auf fremde Fahrzeuge klettern, na wie wär das?



Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Es steht jeden übrigens frei sich ein Pfefferspray zu kaufen und einen (oder mehrere) Selbstversuch(e) damit zu machen. Dann weiß man aus persönlicher Erfahrung wie das wirkt.



Es steht jedem übrigens auch frei, nicht auf fremde Fahrzeuge zu klettern und sich nicht den Anweisungen der Polizei zu widersetzen. Dann muss man keine Erfahrung mit der Wirkung machen.

Aber hey, ich weiß, total verrückter Vorschlag.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich als aus dem Gefängnis ausbreche, ist das nicht strafbar, aber wenn mir einer dabei hilft, macht er sich strafbar?



Das ist tatsächlich so. Da du aber, um einen Ausbruch erfolgreich zu begehen, andere Straftaten begehen musst (z.B. Sachbeschädigung an den Gittern, Körperverletzung, um den Wächter zu überwinden) kommst du nicht Straffrei davon. Aber ja, der reine Gefängnisausbruch ist in Deutschland nicht strafbar.



efdev schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...burg-g20-und-die-krawalle-66.html#post8950464
> Bitte du hast es anscheinend ja überlesen ich finde es zwar bedenklich was Sparanus da sagt aber er ist zumindest ehrlich und sagt was er will und den passenden Like hat er auch.
> Jetzt noch nen Post von Kaaruzo zu suchen ist mir zu aufwändig bei dem Post wusste ich zumindest grob wo es war aber wer sucht wird bestimmt auch dort fündig.



Gelesen hast du den Beitrag von Sparanus aber schon, oder? Es geht darum, wer sich weigert die Vermummung abzulegen. 

Ist aber auch gemein, wenn die Polizei darum bittet, eine Straftat zu unterlassen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Richtig der Drang nach Freiheit ist nicht Strafbar bei uns aber für alle andere Taten unterwegs musst du dich dennoch verantworten, also alle Wärter unterwegs umhauen ist nicht



Ich verstecke mich im Wäschewagen und hüpfe dann schnell hinten raus, wenn der Wagen das Gelände verlassen hat.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran eigentlich lachhaft?



Eigentlich alles wenn man den potentiellen Lackschaden an einem Einsatzfahrzeug als Rechtfertigung ansieht jemanden zu gefährden der im Endeffekt friedlich ist.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde was wäre wenn die Dame auch noch runterfällt am besten auf den Kopf? Hat sich dann bestimmt gelohnt hätte die Polizei wie ne Glanzleistung abgeliefert aber zumindest ihr Fahrzeug beschützt


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Da kann man gleich fragen, wieso man sie nicht mit einer Schusswaffe vom Fahrzeug holt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles wenn man den potentiellen Lackschaden an einem Einsatzfahrzeug als Rechtfertigung ansieht jemanden zu gefährden der im Endeffekt friedlich ist.
> Wie schon geschrieben wurde was wäre wenn die Dame auch noch runterfällt am besten auf den Kopf? Hat sich dann bestimmt gelohnt hätte die Polizei wie ne Glanzleistung abgeliefert aber zumindest ihr Fahrzeug beschützt



Warum wird hier das Pferd immer von hinten aufgezäumt?

Die Frau ist freiwillig und vorsätzlich auf ein fremdes Fahrzeug, in diesem Fall ein Einsatzfahrzeug geklettert und ist auch nach Aufforderung nicht runtergekommen.

Wo leben wir hier eigentlich, dass das so Schulterzuckend hingenommen wird?

Aktion>Reaktion. Will die Frau kein Pfefferspray abbekommen, soll sie nicht auf Einsatzfahrzeuge klettern. Sachbeschädigung hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit einer friedlichen Demonstration zu tun.

PS: Wenn sie runterfällt, ist sie ganz alleine schuld. Niemand hat sie gezwungen auf das Fahrzeug zu klettern. Und wer dann noch so uneinsichtig ist und auch nach Aufforderung der Polizei nicht runterkommt, wird runtergeholt.

Kannst ja mal eine Straftat begehen, dich der Festnahme widersetzen und hier berichten, wie die Polizei vorgegangen ist.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal eine Straftat begehen, dich der Festnahme widersetzen und hier berichten, wie die Polizei vorgegangen ist.



Wenn die Polizei übermäßige Gewalt anwendet, kannst du sie verklagen.
Genauso wie du als Einbrecher den Hauseigentümer verklagen kannst, wenn er dich mit einem Baseballschläger überrascht und vermöbelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei übermäßige Gewalt anwendet, kannst du sie verklagen.



Nachdem sie, die Frau zum runterkommen aufgefordert haben, fand ich das nicht übermäßig. Soll die Polizei in der Situation vielleicht noch ganz lieb bitten sagen, ob sie es sich vielleicht überlegen könnte, wieder runterzukommen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso wie du als Einbrecher den Hauseigentümer verklagen kannst, wenn er dich mit einem Baseballschläger überrascht und vermöbelt.



Was ich tatsächlich schwachsinning finde. Wer vorsätzlich eine Straftat begeht (das ist Einbruch), muss im Zweifel mit sowas rechnen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Hm. Rumknüppeln auf Menschen, die selbst nicht aggressiv sind? Gibt's auch nen Link?


Konntest du aktuell wieder lesen. Teilweise auch durch die Blume gesagt, aber seine Maske lässt er auch weiterhin regelmäßig fallen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> § 21 VersammlG - Einzelnorm





> 2011 entschied das Bundesverfassungsgericht (07.03.2011 - 1
> BvR 388/05), dass eine Sitzblockade nicht zwangsläufig als Gewalt
> anzusehen ist. Wenn eine solche Blockade politisch motiviert und
> friedlich ist, wird sie durch das Grundgesetz gedeckt.


Quelle siehe oben und das Grundgesetz steht nicht nur über allen anderen Gesetzen, sondern dem Bundesverfassungsgericht obliegt im Zweifel auch die Auslegung von Gesetzen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nachdem sie, die Frau zum runterkommen  aufgefordert haben, fand ich das nicht übermäßig. Soll die Polizei in  der Situation vielleicht noch ganz lieb bitten sagen, ob sie es sich  vielleicht überlegen könnte, wieder runterzukommen?


Wegtragen, im Zweifel über eine der Dachluken. Standen ja mehr als genug kräftige junge Männer rum. 
Siehe auch: G20: Frau klettert auf Raumpanzer, Polizei setzt Pfefferspray ein  - Today - bento
Polizisten pfeffern junge Frau von Raumpanzer – Das Kraftfuttermischwerk



> Was ich tatsächlich schwachsinning finde. Wer vorsätzlich eine  Straftat begeht (das ist Einbruch), muss im Zweifel mit sowas  rechnen.


Nein, solange er keine Menschen bedroht, sondern  flüchtet, Stripties macht, sich ergibt oder einfach nur dumm kuckt,  nicht. Denn das Grundgesetz stellt nicht nur die körperliche  Unversehrtheit über das Eigentum, sondern zusätzlich, im  Gegensatz zum Eigentum, unter die Ewigkeitsklausel. Wer das abschaffen  will, outet sich hier selber als Verfassungsfeind. Aber das wäre bei dir ja nichts neues.


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wegtragen? Vom Auto runter? Wie macht man das?
> 
> Nochmal, was hättest Du denn in der Situation gemacht?



Ich haette zwei Polizisten in voller Montur geschickt, die sie mit Pfefferspray bespruehen; und zwar so lange, bis sie nicht mehr in der Lage gewesen waere, selbst vom Fahrzeug herabzusteigen. Alles andere waere einfach nicht verhaeltnismaessig gewesen.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

@Poulton: Von "Niederknüppeln" schreibt er nichts, es geht um den Einsatz von Pfefferspray. Ich finde das, wie gesagt, grenzwertig, es ist aber weit weit entfernt von Niederknüppeln. 

Ist Euch eigentlich klar, dass man das, was einige hier machen, durchaus als verbale Gewalt sehen kann? Jemanden diffamieren, mit dem absichtlich massiv überzeichnen von Argumenten lächerlich machen oder in eine bestimmte Ecke stellen... Das findet ihr alle ok, oder?

Denn das ist ja alles "gute Gewalt", sie dient ja dem Zweck, die Welt von Eurem Weltbild zu überzeugen und die lästigen Gegenredner mundtot zu machen, oder?

/ergänzung: 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich haette zwei Polizisten in voller Montur geschickt, die sie mit Pfefferspray bespruehen; und zwar so lange, bis sie nicht mehr in der Lage gewesen waere, selbst vom Fahrzeug herabzusteigen. Alles andere waere einfach nicht verhaeltnismaessig gewesen.



Was für ein wunderbares Beispiel für genau das, was ich zeitgleich geschrieben habe. Danke, JePe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Quelle siehe oben und das Grundgesetz steht nicht nur über allen anderen Gesetzen, sondern dem Bundesverfassungsgericht obliegt im Zweifel auch die Auslegung von Gesetzen.



Es ist strafbar, rechtmäßig angemeldete Demos zu unterbinden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wegtragen, im Zweifel über eine der Dachluken. Standen ja mehr als genug kräftige junge Männer rum.



Sie haben sie aufgefordert runterzukommen, sie hatte also die Chance das ganze friedlich zu beenden.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, solange er keine Menschen bedroht, sondern  flüchtet, Stripties macht, sich ergibt oder einfach nur dumm kuckt,  nicht. Denn das Grundgesetz stellt nicht nur die körperliche  Unversehrtheit über das Eigentum, sondern zusätzlich, im  Gegensatz zum Eigentum, unter die Ewigkeitsklausel.



Recht muss Unrecht nicht weichen und auch Eigentum darf man mit Gewalt verteidigen. Aber Eigentum ist ja hier scheinbar für viele ein Reinzwort. Vorallem, wenn es fremdes Eigentum ist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wer das abschaffen  will, outet sich hier selber als Verfassungsfeind. Aber das wäre bei dir ja nichts neues.



Genau, wer sich gegen Einbrecher verteidigen will, ist ein Verfassungsfeind. Aber wer die Taten in Hamburg in einer Tour relativiert, der ist aufrechter "Demokrat".

PS: In einer deiner Quellen haben es mehrere Kommentatoren auf den Punkt gebracht:



> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die junge Dame weder geistig verwirrt ist, noch sich verlaufen hat.
> Die Polizisten befinden sich offensichtlich im Einsatz und muss sich um andere Probleme kümmern. Da ist dann eben keine Zeit um einen pädagogischen Stuhlkreis zu bilden und mit die Situation eine Std. auszudiskutieren.
> Wenn in Zukunft alle Demonstranten mit Samthandschuhen von Einsatzfahrzeugen herunter gebeten werden müssen, dann wäre die Polizei ganz schnell handlungsunfähig.
> Es tut mir leid für sie, dass es sie gleich so hart getroffen hat. Aber man muss das vielleicht unter „dumme Idee“ verbuchen…





> Und ja, es hätte auch andere Möglichkeiten gegeben… Gespräch, Schokoriegel oder ersatzweise Geld anbieten, Psychologen heranholen, Verhandlungen führen. Aber ich erkenne da jetzt echt absolut nichts GROB unverhältnismäßiges, wenn jemand nach mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht bereit ist zu kooperieren!





> Also ich habe schon als Kind gelernt, das ich nicht auf fremde Autos oder Panzer klettern darf, ohne den Besitzer oder Fahrer zu fragen.
> Wenn ich es trotzdem mache, muss ich mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Ist ja klar, das in so einer Situation wie in Hamburg im Moment die Nerven blanck liegen und bei der Polizei arbeiten auch nur Menschen und können als solche mal überreagieren.
> Gerade in so einer Situation sollte man schon nachdenken, was man macht und was die möglichen Konsequenzen wären.





> In der aufgeheizten Stimmung erwarten manche Leute noch das die Polizei anfängt mit der Frau zu diskutieren, junge Dame, kommen sie doch bitte von unserem Fahrzeug herunter, das wäre ein feiner Schachzug von ihnen… merkt ihr selber oder? Was will die Frau auf dem Panzer? Was hat sie da zu suchen? Wäre das Ding losgefahren ohne zu realisieren das die da oben rumturnt was glaubt ihr was dann passiert wäre? Womöglich wäre sie schwer verletzt oder schlimmeres.. aber denken die Leute die hier kommentieren nicht nach. Und ja, sie hat VERDIENTERWEISE ne ordentliche Packung abbekommen… ABER.. das war es dann auch. Niemand hat auf sie eingeschlagen oder sonstiges. Wo ist also das GEMEINE VERHALTEN der Polizei? Das soll mir mal einer erklären. Wenn euch jemand auf dem Autodach rumspringt lasst ihr sie da oder?  Mal nachdenken bevor hier wieder rumgeheult wird.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Recht muss Unrecht nicht weichen und auch Eigentum darf man mit Gewalt verteidigen. Aber Eigentum ist ja hier scheinbar für viele ein Reinzwort.


Die Verhältnismäßigkeit muss gewahrt bleiben, ansonsten wandert man selber ein. Siehe z.B.: Drei Jahre Haft fur Todesschutzen von Anderten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Hannover/Weser-Leinegebiet



> Aber wer die Gewalttäter in Hamburg in einer Tour verteidigt, der ist aufrechter "Demokrat".


Und wo genau habe ich den randalierenden Mob verteidigt?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Recht muss Unrecht nicht weichen und auch Eigentum darf man mit Gewalt verteidigen. Aber Eigentum ist ja hier scheinbar für viele ein Reinzwort. Vorallem, wenn es fremdes Eigentum ist.


Es gibt den Begriff des Notwehrexzesses.
Wenn ich einen Einbrecher erwische, ihn überwältige und der Polizei übergebe, habe ich laut Gesetz nichts falsch gemacht.
Wenn ich ihn aber, nachdem ich ihn erwischt habe - weil es mir so dermaßen auf die Eier geht, dass er sich ausgerechnet mein Haus rausgesucht hat - noch unnötig so die Fresse einschlage, sodass er die nächsten drei Monate duch einen Schlauch essen und trinken muss, mache ich mich strafbar.
Hole ich den 44er von meinem Vater aus dem Safe und erschieße ihn damit, ohne dass er mein Leben bedroht hat, mache ich mich gleich doppelt strafbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Verhältnismäßigkeit muss gewahrt bleiben, ansonsten wandert man selber ein. Siehe z.B.: Drei Jahre Haft fur Todesschutzen von Anderten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Hannover/Weser-Leinegebiet



Direkt aus der Urteilsbegründung:



> Am Ende der Ausbildung seien die vier zu einer Europareise aufgebrochen, die sie auch zu Angehörigen nach Norddeutschland führte. *"Die waren einfach hier und irgendwann war das Geld alle"*, so der Richter. *Aus finanzieller Not heraus hätten sie dann etwas stehlen wollen.* "So ist das, wenn man aus einem Land wie Moldawien in ein Hochpreisland wie Deutschland kommt."



Die armen Diebe können also gar nichts für ihren Diebstahl. Das Geld war halt einfach alle. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo genau habe ich den randalierenden Mob verteidigt?



Verteidigst du diese Frau nun in einer Tour oder nicht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt den Begriff des Notwehrexzesses.
> Wenn ich einen Einbrecher erwische, ihn überwältige und der Polizei übergebe, habe ich laut Gesetz nichts falsch gemacht.
> Wenn ich ihn aber, nachdem ich ihn erwischt habe - weil es mir so dermaßen auf die Eier geht, dass er sich ausgerechnet mein Haus rausgesucht hat - noch unnötig so die Fresse einschlage, sodass er die nächsten drei Monate duch einen Schlauch essen und trinken muss, mache ich mich strafbar.
> Hole ich den 44er von meinem Vater aus dem Safe und erschieße ihn damit, ohne dass er mein Leben bedroht hat, mache ich mich gleich doppelt strafbar.



Wenn man das ganz erst macht, nachdem man ihn erwischt hat, klar. Deshalb macht man es im besten Fall solange er die rechtswidrige Tat begeht. Dann ist man auf der besseren Seite.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die armen Diebe können also gar nichts für ihren Diebstahl. Das Geld war halt einfach alle.


Und du findest es gut, das einer erschossen wurde?



> Verteidigst du diese Frau nun in einer Tour oder nicht?


Und die hat nun genau wo randaliert?


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und die hat nun genau wo randaliert?


Kratzer im Lack das hatten wir doch schon geklärt --> Sachbeschädigung --> am besten mit der Pistole vom Wagen geholt immerhin war es eine Terroristin.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Warum darf man eigentlich Gaffern bei Einsätzen nicht pfeffersprayen?

Bei denen würde sich das lohnen, in gewisser Weise hätten die's sogar verdient. Die _gaffen_(!) so schnell nirgendwo mehr. 

Verstanden, _gaffen_ nirgendwo mehr?
Muhahahaha.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn eine Person auf mein Auto steigt und darauf rumturnt, würde ich das durchaus als Randale bezeichnen. Wie bezeichnest Du es denn?



efdev schrieb:


> Kratzer im Lack das hatten wir doch schon geklärt --> Sachbeschädigung --> am besten mit der Pistole vom Wagen geholt immerhin war es eine Terroristin.



Noch ein Beispiel für absichtliches überziehen von Gegenargumenten um sie lächerlich zu machen und den Aussagenden in eine bestimmte Ecke zu stellen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und du findest es gut, das einer erschossen wurde?



Eigenverantwortung ist hier im Thread scheinbar echt ein Fremdwort. Wer hat den Dieb denn gezwungen, straffällig zu werden? 

Es ist ganz einfach. Wäre er nicht straffällig geworden, wäre er jetzt noch am Leben.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und die hat nun genau wo randaliert?



Auf fremde Fahrzeuge steigen ist also friedlich? 



efdev schrieb:


> Kratzer im Lack das hatten wir doch schon geklärt --> Sachbeschädigung --> am besten mit der Pistole vom Wagen geholt immerhin war es eine Terroristin.



Anstatt mal einmal zu sagen, man steig nicht auf fremde Fahrzeuge, wird hier wieder übertrieben, bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Was ist daran so schwer, die Aktion der Frau als falsch zu verurteilen? Nein als erstes wird (mal wieder) auf der Polizei rumgehackt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn eine Person auf mein Auto steigt und darauf rumturnt, würde ich das durchaus als Randale bezeichnen. Wie bezeichnest Du es denn?



Weißt du doch. Antikapitalischer Widerstand. Vermutlich war das sogar eine antifaschistische Aktion. Schließlich ist die Polizei doch der verlängerte Arm des "bösen" Unterdrückerstaats.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Sonderwagen 4 (TM-170). Dachluken, Seitentüren und Heckklappe auf und  das Fahrzeug ist offen wie ein Scheunentor. Zumal: 30  Bereitschaftspolizisten die sich neben dem Fahrzeug lümmelten, sollen  nicht in der Lage sein die dort ohne Pfefferspray runterzubekommen?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer hat den Dieb denn gezwungen, straffällig zu werden?


Diebe die darüber hinaus auch noch geflohen sind. Wenn sie den Mann  bedroht hätten und ggf. noch bewaffnet gewesen wären, wäre es Raub bzw.  schwerer Raub gewesen und das Urteil wäre, wenn man sich andere Urteile  anschaut wo Räuber erschossen wurden, wahrscheinlich anders  ausgefallen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach. Wäre er nicht straffällig geworden, wäre er jetzt noch am Leben.


Wow, just wow. Aber schön das du jetzt entgültig deine Maske fallen lässt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sonderwagen 4 (TM-170). Dachluken, Seitentüren und Heckklappe auf und  das Fahrzeug ist offen wie ein Scheunentor. Zumal: 30  Bereitschaftspolizisten die sich neben dem Fahrzeug lümmelten, sollen  nicht in der Lage sein die dort ohne Pfefferspray runterzubekommen?



Wer hat die Frau zu dieser Aktion gezwungen?



Poulton schrieb:


> Wow, just wow. Aber schön das du jetzt entgültig deine Maske fallen lässt.



Achso, wenn ich also irgendwo einbreche (und damit bewusst und vorsätzlich eine Straftat begehe) und ich dabei erschossen werde, ist die Feststellung, hätte ich diese Straftat nicht begangen, wäre ich noch am Leben, das "Fallenlassen der Maske"?

War der junge Mann deiner Meinung nach fremdgesteuert? Wusste er nicht, was er da tat? 

Was genau stört dich an Eigenveranwortung?


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schwer, die Aktion der Frau als falsch zu verurteilen? Nein als erstes wird (mal wieder) auf der Polizei rumgehackt.



Auf den Einbrecher kram gehe ich einfach nicht ein das ist Müll falls du dir so etwas wünschst ziehe in die USA da kannste auf deinem Grund erschießen wen du willst. 

Zu der Frau: Ja richtig ist es nicht sich auf das Fahrzeug zu stellen aber es ist eine gewaltfreies Delikt/Straftat (Hundefurz was auch immer) wenn man es so will und sollte auch entsprechend behandelt werden da wären wir wieder bei der Verhältnismäßigkeit die einige hier nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen siehe deine Sätze bezüglich eines Einbruchs oder die gewünschte Gewalt gegen Vermummte, weil diese vermummt sind.

@Grestorn 
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir Sherlock


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Kratzer im Lack das hatten wir doch schon geklärt --> Sachbeschädigung --> am besten mit der Pistole vom Wagen geholt immerhin war es eine Terroristin.


Das Thema "Verhältnismäßigkeit" und "körperliche Unversehrheit" must Du mit gewissen Gruppen nicht diskutieren.
Pinkelt man deren Gartenzwerg an, ist es Grund genug für diese Gruppe, andere zu erschlagen oderso. Naja, lass sie reden.
Auf solche naheliegenden Ideen, wie die Polizei zu rufen, kommen sie nicht. 

Warum redet eigentlich niemand über die politischen Ergebnisss vom G20? Es gab durchaus ein paar bemerkenswerte gemeinsame Beschlüsse
G20-Gipfel 2017 in Hamburg: Alle Ergebnisse im Uberblick | Politik


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn jemand in mein Heim einbricht hat er zwangsläufig eine feindliche Absicht. Da ich nicht einschätzen kann ob und wie er bewaffnet ist und ich außerdem kein Nahkampfexperte bin würde ich naheliegend mit einem geeigneten Gegenstand seine empfindlichste Region angreifen. Das wären Kopf und Hals.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in mein Heim einbricht hat er zwangsläufig eine feindliche Absicht. Da ich nicht einschätzen kann ob und wie er bewaffnet ist und ich außerdem kein Nahkampfexperte bin würde ich naheliegend mit einem geeigneten Gegenstand seine empfindlichste Region angreifen. Das wären Kopf und Hals.



Puh kann man machen dann musst du aber auch mit den Konsequenzen leben das beste wäre wohl einfach aus der Wohnung/Haus gehen und die Polizei rufen. 
Ich gebe zu ist nicht einfach ich würde wohl auch einen der diversen Gegenstände in meinem Zimmer als Waffe verwenden, allerdings komme ich auch nicht aus dem Haus ohne dem Einbreche über die Füße zu laufen  und trotzdem sollte das Ziel nicht sein dem Einbrecher eins über zu ziehen oder gar zu töten.

@iU 
klingt irgendwie nach nichts alles was ich da an Ergebnissen lesen kann wäre wohl auch ohne G20 gleich gewesen


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Zu der Frau: Ja richtig ist es nicht sich auf das Fahrzeug zu stellen aber es ist eine gewaltfreies Delikt/Straftat (Hundefurz was auch immer) wenn man es so will und sollte auch entsprechend behandelt werden da wären wir wieder bei der Verhältnismäßigkeit die einige hier nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen siehe deine Sätze bezüglich eines Einbruchs oder die gewünschte Gewalt gegen Vermummte, weil diese vermummt sind.


Ihr macht es Euch zu einfach. Jede Form die Frau von dem Wagen gegen ihren Willen zu entfernen ist eine Art von Gewalt. Es ist aber nicht so, dass hier eine Wahl bestehen würde, die Frau MUSS da runter. Die Polizisten sind auch dafür verantwortlich!

Ihr tut Euch so leicht im kleinteiligen Kritisieren von den Reaktionen der Polizei. Sicher kann man argumentieren, dass man das eine oder andere hätte besser lösen können. Aber das sind Menschen, die haben einen offiziellen Auftrag und eine ganz delikate Balance zu wahren. Sie müssen die Bürger schützen, Gewalt verhindern wo es geht, ihr eigenes Leben schützen und über allem dürfen sie keine unverhältnismäßige Gewalt einsetzen. 

Auf der anderen Seite, die Randalierer, die alles mit der Absicht machen, die Polizei ihre Aufgabe so schwer wie möglich zu machen, die keinerlei Skrupel in der Mittel ihrer Wahl haben, möglichst viel Schaden verursachen wollen, denen Leib und Leben anderer völlig egal ist... 

Worüber diskutieren wir denn hier? Wer wird hier kritisiert? Ich bin wirklich fassungslos, über wen hier hergezogen wird. Die Polizei muss sich dafür rechtfertigen, ihren Kopf hinhalten, mit Name und Identität, Persönlichkeit und Folgen für die Familie, dafür dass sie ihren Job gemacht hat. 

Die Randalierer lachen sich während dessen einen Ast. Man kann sie nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen, weil es so gut wie unmöglich ist, ihnen konkret etwas nachzuweisen - dank Vermummung. Und ein Festhalten einer Person, die man in flagranti erwischt, ist ja auch ohne übermäßigen Einsatz von Gewalt so gut wie unmöglich. Und das wissen die ganz genau. 

Und ihr, ihr die das alles verteidigt, seid die verbale Speerspitze dieser Menschen. Ihr setzt das fort, was diese Menschen begonnen haben. Ihr sät den Unfrieden, führt die Gewalt mit Worten fort, spaltet die Gesellschaft weiter. 

Ich hab es schon mal geschrieben, ich finde den Humanismus, der der linken Idee zu Grunde liegt, in höchstem Maße wertvoll. Aber das, was hier passiert, hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Humanismus mehr zu tun. 



efdev schrieb:


> @Grestorn
> Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir Sherlock



Lach mich ruhig aus. Passt ganz genau zu dem, was ich eben schrieb. Nur nicht auf Argumente eingehen, das könnte ja Schwächen offenbaren.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Thema "Verhältnismäßigkeit" und "körperliche Unversehrheit" must Du mit gewissen Gruppen nicht diskutieren.
> Pinkelt man deren Gartenzwerg an, ist es Grund genug für diese Gruppe, _*andere zu erschlagen oderso*_. Naja, lass sie reden.
> Auf solche naheliegenden Ideen, wie die Polizei zu rufen, kommen sie nicht.



Welch megaätzendes Beispiel für Eure verachtenswerte Form der Diskussion. Da Du mit "Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit" klar Kaaruzo und vermutlich auch mich meinst, implizierst Du gleich mal, dass wir extreme Gewalt anwenden würden, wenn man unser Eigentum beschädigt.

Mir fällt echt nicht mehr ein, was ich zu Dir noch schreiben kann. Ich kann mich kaum erinnern von einer Person derart enttäuscht worden zu sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Auf den Einbrecher kram gehe ich einfach nicht ein das ist Müll falls du dir so etwas wünschst ziehe in die USA da kannste auf deinem Grund erschießen wen du willst.



Was stört dich an der Feststellung, dass niemand den jungen Mann gezwungen hat, straffällig zu werden?



efdev schrieb:


> Zu der Frau: Ja richtig ist es nicht sich auf das Fahrzeug zu stellen aber es ist eine gewaltfreies Delikt/Straftat (Hundefurz was auch immer) wenn man es so will und sollte auch entsprechend behandelt werden da wären wir wieder bei der Verhältnismäßigkeit die einige hier nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen siehe deine Sätze bezüglich eines Einbruchs oder die gewünschte Gewalt gegen Vermummte, weil diese vermummt sind.



Also doch, die Polizei soll Stuhlkreise bilden und ganz lieb bitte sagen, ja?

Sie haben der Frau die Chance gegeben, freiwillig und friedlich vom Fahrzeug zu kommen. Warum kritisiert du sie nicht, dass sie das nicht getan hat?

Warum wird hier immer wieder auf der Polizei rumgehackt? Nochmal, Aktion>Reaktion. Wenn ich nicht mit Pfefferspray von einem Einsatzfahrzeug runtergeholt werden will, dann klettere ich auch nicht auf das Einsatzfahrzeug.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf solche naheliegenden Ideen, wie die Polizei zu rufen, kommen sie nicht.



Mehrere junge Männer brechen bei mir ein und ich ruf erstmal die Polizei und warte ab. 

Auch hier, warum ist es zuviel verlangt, dass man schlicht und ergreifend nicht bei fremden Menschen einbricht?

Warum ist es zuviel verlangt, dass man nicht auf Fahrzeuge fremder Menschen klettert?

Um es auf einen Punkt zu bringen:

Warum ist es zuviel verlangt, fremdes Eigentum zu respektieren?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in mein Heim einbricht hat er zwangsläufig eine feindliche Absicht. Da ich nicht einschätzen kann ob und wie er bewaffnet ist und ich außerdem kein Nahkampfexperte bin würde ich naheliegend mit einem geeigneten Gegenstand seine empfindlichste Region angreifen. Das wären Kopf und Hals.


Ein Schlag auf den Solarplexus würde auch schon genügen.
Muss man kein Nahkampfexperte sein, um den zu treffen, braucht nur ein bisschen Ahnung von menschlicher Physiologie.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Schlag auf den Solarplexus würde auch schon genügen.
> Muss man kein Nahkampfexperte sein, um den zu treffen, braucht nur ein bisschen Ahnung von menschlicher Physiologie.



Mitten in der Nacht, in Sekundenbruchteilen?


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ihr macht es Euch zu einfach. Jede Form die Frau von dem Wagen gegen ihren Willen zu entfernen ist eine Art von Gewalt. Es ist aber nicht so, dass hier eine Wahl bestehen würde, die Frau MUSS da runter. Die Polizisten sind auch dafür verantwortlich!


Und es gab keine anderen Wege außer zu zwei mit Pfefferspray und dabei noch Verletzungen in Kauf nehmen falls die Frau vom Fahrzeug fällt? 
Ich erwarte von der Polizei halt mehr als von den Demonstranten wenn ich von der Polizei nicht erwarten kann Situationen mit möglichst wenig Gewalt zu lösen brauch ich auch keine Polizei mehr sondern nur genügend Bewaffnete dann lösen sich die meisten Sachen von selbst halt nur etwas blutiger.

Falls Pfefferspray die einzige Möglichkeit und damit noch die sicherste Form gewesen wäre um die Frau von dem Fahrzeug zu kriegen dann müsste man darüber auch nicht schreiben.



> Ihr tut Euch so leicht im kleinteiligen Kritisieren von den Reaktionen der Polizei. Sicher kann man argumentieren, dass man das eine oder andere hätte besser lösen können. Aber das sind Menschen, die haben einen offiziellen Auftrag und eine ganz delikate Balance zu wahren. Sie müssen die Bürger schützen, Gewalt verhindern wo es geht, ihr eigenes Leben schützen und über allem dürfen sie keine unverhältnismäßige Gewalt einsetzen.


Ja und dann darf man auch Kritisieren wenn es die Polizei halt nicht schafft ist doch klar oder nicht? 
Wenn wir jetzt Anfangen würden und alles hinnehmen wie es passiert dann müssen wir davon ausgehen das es noch viel öfter vorkommt es ist schon Richtig der Polizei genau auf die Finger zu schauen da diese das Gewaltmonopol haben und damit auch eine ganz andere Verantwortung einhergeht.



> Die Randalierer lachen sich während dessen einen Ast. Man kann sie nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen, weil es so gut wie unmöglich ist, ihnen konkret etwas nachzuweisen - dank Vermummung. Und ein Festhalten einer Person, die man in flagranti erwischt, ist ja auch ohne übermäßigen Einsatz von Gewalt so gut wie unmöglich. Und das wissen die ganz genau.


Seit wann ist das nicht mehr möglich? 
Wenn es nicht ohne übermäßige Gewalt geht dann läuft auf Polizeiseite was falsch an anderen stellen schafft man es doch auch die Leute in Gewahrsam zu nehmen ohne übermäßige Gewalt.

Und ja die Randalierer dürfen lachen wenn man ihnen nichts Nachweisen kann das ist zwar ********************* aber besser als eine Polizei die ihr Vertrauen verspielt indem diese nicht mehr nach dem Recht agieren.



> Und ihr, ihr die das alles Verteidigen, sind die verbale Speerspitze dieser Menschen. Ihr setzt das fort, was diese Menschen begonnen haben. Ihr sät den Unfrieden, führt die Gewalt mit Worten fort, spaltet die Gesellschaft weiter.



Also verteidigen wir wieder die Randalierer in der Schanze indem wir der Meinung sind eine Frau mit Pfefferspray zu zweit von einem Einsatzfahrzeug zu befördern könnte etwas übertrieben sein also das musst du mir jetzt noch mal erklären. 
Das ist genau das was JePe schon jetzt glaube 2 oder 3 mal angesprochen hat zu deinen Beiträgen du siehst alle als Sympathisanten der Schanze Randalierer wenn es um ganz andere Sachverhalte geht und den Umgang der Polizei damit.

@Kaaruzo 
warum willst du dein Eigentum so unbedingt über das leben andere stellen? 
Es sagt doch keiner das es Richtig ist wenn jemand Einbricht und dennoch ist es nicht richtig dieser Person mehr schaden als Notwendig zuzufügen um dein eigenes Leben zu schützen.

Ich weiß ist ein schlimmes Land hier das Verbrecher die selben Rechte wie der Rest hat.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mitten in der Nacht, in Sekundenbruchteilen?


Zielst du auf den Kopf oder Hals, riskierst du äußert harte Stellen zu treffen (Schläfe, Kinn). Das tut dann dir mehr weh, als ihm (dem Einbrecher). Also ein Schlag auf den oberen Teil des Bauches, würde ich da schon eher vorziehen. Und auch wenn du besagtes Nervenbündel doch nicht triffst, ein Schlag in die weiche Magengegend ist für den Getroffenen nie angenehm, die Faust wird so oder so geschont.

Außer natürlich der Einbrecher ist dickleibig. Dann würde ich versuchen, die Nase zu treffen.
Oder ihm ein paar Wurst anbieten und mit Essen so lange beschäftigt halten, bis die Polizei eintrifft.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Außer natürlich der Einbrecher ist dickleibig. Dann würde ich versuchen,



Stimmt wäre schlecht wenn man mit der Hand stecken bleibt dann hat der Einbrecher gewonnen


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo warum willst du dein Eigentum so unbedingt über das leben andere stellen? Es sagt doch keiner das es Richtig ist wenn jemand Einbricht und dennoch ist es nicht richtig dieser Person mehr schaden als Notwendig zuzufügen um dein eigenes Leben zu schützen.



Und schon wieder wird das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt. 

Einbruch ist eine Straftat. Eine Straftat die man nicht "aus Versehen" begeht, sondern mit Vorsatz. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir als Menschen einen freien Willen haben, ergo ist kein Mensch (sofern nicht jemand anderes ihn dazu zwingt) gezwungen, Straftaten zu begehen.

Wenn der Einbrecher das Risiko bei einem Einbruch erschossen zu werden, nicht eingehen will, gibt es eine so simple, wie logische Lösung.

Brich nicht ein. Punkt.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mitten in der Nacht, in Sekundenbruchteilen?


Aber du willst Mitten in der Nacht, in Sekundenbruchteilen, mit der Waffe richtig zielen, ohne das es durch irgendwelche Zwischenwände, Fenster oder Türen durchgeht und Dritte gefährdet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber du willst Mitten in der Nacht, in Sekundenbruchteilen, mit der Waffe richtig zielen, ohne das es durch irgendwelche Zwischenwände, Fenster oder Türen durchgeht und Dritte gefährdet?



Unter Umständen reicht ja schon ein Fehlschuss, um den Dieb von seiner Tat abzubringen. Ein Fehlschlag nicht unbedingt.

Und wenn ich um *mein* Leben fürchte, dann denke ich auch nur daran.


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel für absichtliches überziehen von Gegenargumenten um sie lächerlich zu machen und den Aussagenden in eine bestimmte Ecke zu stellen.



Also Du darfst "pointiert nachfragen", aber wir nicht?


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Also Du darfst "pointiert nachfragen", aber wir nicht?



Ich überdrehe nicht Eure Argumente um Euch eine Meinung in die Schuhe zu schieben, die ihr nicht habt. Ihr macht das permanent. 

Du weißt, was ich mir schon alles anhören musste, in diesem Thread? Ich muss wohl einer der übelsten Menschen in diesem Forum sein.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Das mit Schusswaffen bei (Selbst)Verteidigung ist ein sehr heikles Thema.

Evtl. würde auch schon genügen, auf den Eindringlich zu zielen ohne zu schießen, sogar ungeladen.
Vorausgesetzt, es herrscht klarer Sichtkontakt.

Schieße ich auf den Kerl, wenn er abhaut, handelt es sich spätestens dann nicht mehr um Selbstverteidigung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das mit Schusswaffen bei (Selbst)Verteidigung ist ein sehr heikles Thema.
> 
> Evtl. würde auch schon genügen, auf den Eindringlich zu zielen ohne zu schießen, sogar ungeladen.
> Vorausgesetzt, es herrscht klarer Sichtkontakt.



Meine ich. Ein Warnschuss wäre für den Anfang vermutlich für viele schon abschreckend genug.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schieße ich auf den Kerl, wenn er abhaut, handelt es sich spätestens dann nicht mehr um Selbstverteidigung.



Das steht außer Frage. Nur kann man mitten in der Nacht auch nicht immer zu 100% sagen, was abhauen ist und was nicht. Im Prozess, wo man alle Zeit der Welt hat, alles durchzugucken ist das eine, aber mitten in der Nacht, wenn man sich bedroht fühlt, in Bruchteilen von Sekunden.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und schon wieder wird das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt.



Nein wird es nicht du siehst es nur so weil du nie weiter als vor die Füße schaust. 
Nur weil jemand eine Straftat begeht ist es nicht richtig Straftaten an dieser Person zu verüben und das ist auch gut so ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen wie viel mehr Schaden es anrichten würde wenn jetzt jeder den Einbrecher aus der Laune heraus erschlagen darf.
Liegt aber bisher wohl auch daran das ein Einbrecher nicht einsteigt um den Anwohner nen Kopf kürzer zu machen da ist es dann aber auch eine andere Situation und du dürftest auch wieder anders reagieren.
Lieber kommt ein Einbrecher mit meinen Wertgegenständen davon als das ich den Einbrecher versehentlich tödlich verletze da verzichte ich lieber auf die 3€ die er hier finden kann.

Edit: ist auch mein letzter Beitrag dazu Einbrecher sind hier ja nicht das Thema


----------



## blautemple (24. Juli 2017)

Ist Selbstjustiz jetzt also neuerdings in Ordnung wenn das Gegenüber ein Einbrecher ist? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand eine Straftat begeht ist es nicht richtig Straftaten an dieser Person zu verüben und das ist auch gut so ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen wie viel mehr Schaden es anrichten würde wenn jetzt jeder den Einbrecher aus der Laune heraus erschlagen darf.



Das ist absolut korrekt. Da unterscheidet sich USA von Deutschland. Glücklicherweise. Ich erinnere an den Fall, wo der deutsche Junge in der Garage eines Amis erschossen wurde. 

Nur um das eigene (oder auch fremdes) Leben zu schützen, rechtfertigt eine Straftat eine andere Straftat. Ansonsten kann man eine Person aber durchaus festhalten, um sie der Polizei übergeben zu können, das gilt dann nicht als Straftat.

Aber das hat alles nichts mit Hamburg zu tun. Auch nicht damit, was die Polizei gemacht hat. Da gelten ganz andere Regeln, denn die Polizei hat ein Gewaltmonopol. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit muss aber trotzdem eingehalten werden. Wenn das zur Lähmung der Polizei führt, ist das aber auch nicht richtig. 

Deswegen: Macht Euch doch die Sache nicht so schrecklich leicht. Ohne dabei gewesen zu sein, ohne alle Fakten zu kennen, ist es fast unmöglich zu beurteilen, ob richtig oder falsch gehandelt wurde. Und da komme ich auf mein Posting oben zurück. Es ist so schrecklich einfach den Stab über die Polizei zu brechen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht du siehst es nur so weil du nie weiter als vor die Füße schaust.
> Nur weil jemand eine Straftat begeht ist es nicht richtig Straftaten an dieser Person zu verüben und das ist auch gut so ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen wie viel mehr Schaden es anrichten würde wenn jetzt jeder den Einbrecher aus der Laune heraus erschlagen darf.
> Liegt aber bisher wohl auch daran das ein Einbrecher nicht einsteigt um den Anwohner nen Kopf kürzer zu machen da ist es dann aber auch eine andere Situation und du dürftest auch wieder anders reagieren.
> Lieber kommt ein Einbrecher mit meinen Wertgegenständen davon als das ich den Einbrecher versehentlich tödlich verletze da verzichte ich lieber auf die 3€ die er hier finden kann.



Und noch lieber, gar nicht erst Einbrechen. 

Diese Menschen haben alle einen freien Willen. Die werden nicht gezwungen, diese Straftaten zu begehen. Und um den Bogen zu G20 zurückzuschlagen. Die Frau ist aus freien Stücken auf das Fahrzeug geklettert. Da hatte sie aber nichts verloren. Und sie ist auch nicht freiwillig runtergekommen.

Selber schuld. Wenn sie keine Bekanntschaft mit dem Pfefferspray machen will, dann hätte sie das wohl besser gelassen. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Ist Selbstjustiz jetzt also neuerdings in Ordnung wenn das Gegenüber ein Einbrecher ist?



Jetzt wird legitime Notwehr schon zu Selbstjustiz umgedichtet.

Auch hier gilt, niemand hat den Einbrecher zu seiner Tat gezwungen. Die Lösung ist daher denkbar simpel. Nicht einbrechen.

PS: Bei meinem Cousin wurde schonmal (als er nicht da war) eingebrochen. Er konnte dann nicht mehr in der Wohnung bleiben, so sehr hat ihn das mitgenommen (kein richtiger Schlaf mehr, Panikattacken). 

Und das wird hier völlig ausgeblendet. NIcht der Einbrecher ist das Opfer, sondern die Person, bei der eingebrochen wird. Weil man sich dann nicht mehr sicher fühlt, in seinen eigenen vier Wänden.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Vorsicht mit der Forderung nach Schießbefehl auf alles und jeden, was sich widerrechtlich Zutritt auf das eigene Grundstück, Haus oder Wohnung verschafft. Das könnte recht schnell als Billigung von oder als Aufruf zu Straftaten verstanden werden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das rumposaunen solcher Forderungen auch die vom Waffenrecht geforderte Zuverlässigkeit hinfällig werden lassen kann, wenn man Besitzer WBK-pflichtiger Schusswaffen ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Da das hier bisher ja auch niemand gefordert hat, ist dieser HInweis sehr freundlich, aber überflüssig.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber du willst Mitten in der Nacht, in Sekundenbruchteilen, mit der Waffe richtig zielen, ohne das es durch irgendwelche Zwischenwände, Fenster oder Türen durchgeht und Dritte gefährdet?



Es ging nicht um Schusswaffen sondern um einen geeigneten Gegenstand. 
Dein Küchenmesser, Zimmermannshammer, Schraubendreher verletzt bestimmt keine anderen, außer die Zielperson. 
Und selbst Schusswaffen sind mit der richtigen Munition keine Gefahr für die Person dahinter. 
Aber wir bleiben mal bei Gegenständen im normalen deutschen Haushalt. 



efdev schrieb:


> Lieber kommt ein Einbrecher mit meinen Wertgegenständen davon als das ich den Einbrecher versehentlich tödlich verletze da verzichte ich lieber auf die 3€ die er hier finden kann.


Guck einmal Aktenzeichen xy. 
Reale Fälle, in Deutschland. Die Gefahr, dass die Einbrecher dir etwas antun ist real. Sehr real.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist Selbstjustiz jetzt also neuerdings in Ordnung wenn das Gegenüber ein Einbrecher ist?


Zynische Menschenfeinde verstehen das nicht. Sie verstehen auch nicht,
wie man angemessen mit Demonstranten umgehend. Das ist schade, aber
 diese Menschen sind unter uns. Müssen wir mit leben....

Naja, immerhin wurde beim G20, um zum Thema zu kommen, eine partieller
Friedensvertrag für Syrien ausgehandelt. Immerhin


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juli 2017)

Werde doch endlich konkret, iU. Von wem sprichst Du? Wenn Du jemanden als zynischen Menschenfeind bezeichnest, dann nenne auch Ross und Reiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zynische Menschenfeinde verstehen das nicht. Sie verstehen auch nicht,
> wie man angemessen mit Demonstranten umgehend. Das ist schade, aber
> diese Menschen sind unter uns. Müssen wir mit leben....



Wir müssen ja auch mit Linksextremisten und ihren Sympathisanten leben, die nicht weniger Menschenfeindlich sind. Das ist schade, aber diese Menschen sind unter uns.

Und manche verstehen auch nicht, dass auf Fahrzeuge zu klettern und nicht wieder freiwillig runterkommen, nichts mit einer friedlichen Demonstration zu tun hat.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin wurde beim G20, um zum Thema zu kommen, eine partieller
> Firedensvertrag für Syrien ausgeahndelt. Immerhin



Naja ausgehandelt wurde der doch woanders von ganz anderen Leuten es würde in Hamburg nur verkündet 


> Ausgehandelt wurde die Vereinbarung allerdings nicht in Hamburg, sondern von Unterhändlern in Jordanien. Beginnen soll die Waffenruhe im Süden Syriens am Sonntag. Ob und wie lange sie hält, ist offen. Es ist nicht die erste derartige Vereinbarung für das kriegserschütterte Syrien.



Also bleibt es dabei was sinnvolles gemacht hat der Gipfel am Ende doch nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Also bleibt es dabei was sinnvolles gemacht hat der Gipfel am Ende doch nicht



Doch, es wurde geredet.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch, es wurde geredet.


Übers Abendessen?


Edit: "Die Falken" halten an ihrer G20-Klage fest - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Übers Abendessen?



Vermutlich auch darüber. Und wenn, ist das schlimm?

Kein Problem wird gelöst, wenn man nicht darüber redet. Es sind eher mangelnde Gesprächsbereitschaft, die zu Probleme führen oder nicht?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vermutlich auch darüber. Und wenn, ist das schlimm?
> 
> Kein Problem wird gelöst, wenn man nicht darüber redet. Es sind eher mangelnde Gesprächsbereitschaft, die zu Probleme führen oder nicht?


...und das muss mitten in einer Großstadt sein, was zehntausende extra Einsatzkräfte und Steuergelder benötigt, wenn es doch genauso gut im UNO-Hauptquartier gingen würde oder in irgend' einem gesicherten Regierungssitz?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und das muss mitten in einer Großstadt sein, was zehntausende extra Einsatzkräfte und Steuergelder benötigt, wenn es doch genauso gut im UNO-Hauptquartier gingen würde oder in irgend' einem gesicherten Regierungssitz?



Müssen nicht, aber es spricht auch nichts dagegen. Warum soll sich Deutschland nicht in der Welt präsentieren?


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kein Problem wird gelöst, wenn man nicht darüber redet. Es sind eher mangelnde Gesprächsbereitschaft, die zu Probleme führen oder nicht?



Da hast du recht das geredet wird ist gut und wichtig aber der Ort und das drumherum ist unnötig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Warum soll es nicht in einer Weltstadt wie Hamburg passieren?

Man redet doch gerne von Weltoffenheit.  Was gäbe es da besseres, als sich der Welt zu präsentieren?


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und das muss mitten in einer Großstadt sein, was zehntausende extra Einsatzkräfte und Steuergelder benötigt, wenn es doch genauso gut im UNO-Hauptquartier gingen würde oder in irgend' einem gesicherten Regierungssitz?


Man hätte auch wieder Heiligendamm nehmen können. Angesichts der Bevölkerungsentwicklung in MV, wären diesesmal sogar noch weniger Anlieger betroffen gewesen als beim letzten mal.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Müssen nicht, aber es spricht auch nichts dagegen.


Doch, es spricht etwas dagegen. 
Nämlich die Praxis.

Zehntausende (!) Einsatzkräfte von überhall her (bis runter nach Bayern) wurden angefordert, um ausreichend für Sicherheit sorgen zu können.
Was wenn bei den Orten, von denen jene Kräfte abzegozen wurden, plötzlich ein Großschadensereignis passiert?
Wer versorgt dann Opfer? Wer sichert Unfallstellen, wer sorgt, dass kein totales Chaos ausbricht?

In Bayern haben wir mehr Polizisten als sonstwo und trotzem ist hier immernoch nicht ausreichend.
Einsatzkräfte, wie Sanitäter oder Feuerwehr gehen seit der Flüchtlingskrise wichtige Vorräte für Katastrophenfälle aus. Der Regierung war und ist das bis heute scheißegal.

Dann braucht das nicht auch noch so einen lächerlichen G-Gipfel, was noch mehr Personal irgendwo anders braucht, wenn auch der Fall eintrifft, dass man es auch an ihrem ursprünglichem Standort gebraucht hätte. 

Vor zwei Jahren war der G7-Gipfel in Elmau. 
Mitten in der Flüchtlingskrise.
Von überall in Bayern wurden Hilfskräfte angefordert, die aufgrund genannter Krise schon unterbesetzt und mit zu wenig Vorräten ausgestattet waren. Bloß weil man so ein bescheuertes Regierungstreffen auf einem Schloss mitten in Bayern abhalten musste. 
Mich hat man damals als BRK-Mitglied auch gefragt und hab entschieden nein gesagt.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nämlich die Praxis.


Vergiss nicht die Einschränkungen der Anwohner und Geschäftstreibenden vor und über die Zeit des Gipfels.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was wenn bei den Orten, von denen jene Kräfte abzegozen wurden, plötzlich ein Großschadensereignis passiert?
> Wer versorgt dann Opfer? Wer sichert Unfallstellen, wer sorgt, dass kein totales Chaos ausbricht?


Welche Großschadenslage hätte denn so viel Polizei gebunden?
Wirklich wichtig sind bei sowas Feuerwehr und HiOrgs und die waren da wo sie hingehören.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Welche Großschadenslage hätte denn so viel Polizei gebunden?
> Wirklich wichtig sind bei sowas Feuerwehr und HiOrgs und die waren da wo sie hingehören.


Ähem, wer sorgt denn für Straßensperren?`
Wer sichert vor den Gaffern ab?
Wer vor Dieben, die es für toll oder ergiebig halten, Sanitätskoffer oder ganze RTWs zu klauen?

Oder, noch schlimmer, was wenn grade zufällig woanders ein Terroranschlag stattfindet, dort, wo Polizisten abgezogen wurden?

EDIT: Oder vor den Arschlöchern von der BILD?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Was hätten Polizisten bei einem Terroranschlag denn geändert?

Was hätten sie z.B. beim Anschlag auf den Berliner Weinachtsmarkt konkret machen sollen?

Darüber hinaus:

Polizei (Deutschland) – Wikipedia

Wenn wir die Zahlen von 2015 nehmen (ca. 311.000), dann waren in Hamburg also ca. 6,4% aller deutschen Polizisten. D.h. 93,6% aller deutschen Polizisten waren es nicht. 

Wahrlich, die übrigen ca. 93% reichen natürlich nicht mehr aus, um die von dir genannten Aufgaben zu übernehmen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [...]


Noch einfacher und bedeutend wahrscheinlicher: Fußballspiel.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Es gibt hier in Bayern (!) Polizisten, die es nicht für nötig halten, Opfern von Schlägereien zu helfen oder ausreichende Hilfe nach Einbrüchen zu leisten.
Warum? 
Weil die Polizisten selber nicht fähig dazu sind, oder weil es zu wenig von ihnen gibt?

Wo waren denn die ganzen Polizisten, als Heime und Geschäfte von Anwohnern zertrümmert und zerstört wurden, als Unbeteiligte von diesen so genannten Protestanten gegend den Kapitalismus bedroht wurden?

Was also hat dieser ganze Scheiß denn genützt?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Ja Fußballspiele sind aber Ereignisse die man im Plan hat. 

Alles andere was Two Face beschrieben hat kann man mit seinen Feuerwehrkräften regeln und bei Terroranschlägen dehnt man eben mal das Grundgesetz und setzt die Streitkräfte ein.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alles andere was Two Face beschrieben hat kann man mit seinen Feuerwehrkräften regeln und bei Terroranschlägen dehnt man eben mal das Grundgesetz und setzt die Streitkräfte ein.


Was denn für Streitkräfte?
Die Bundeswehr darf innerlandes nicht eingesetzt werden und der letzte, der den Schneid hatte, das trotzdem zu machen, war Helmut Schmidt.

Du hast keine Ahnung, wie es Hilfskräften heutzutage geht.
An- und Übergriffe gegen Feuerwehr und Sanitäter nehmen immer mehr zu, immer häufiger muss die Polizei eingreifen. Ganz zu schweigen von diesem ganzen Haufen an widerwärtigen Gaffern.

Was bitte regelt denn da die Feuerwehr?
Das sind nicht alles ausschließlich Sicherheitskräfte, die sind überwiegend da um zu helfen und unterstützen, nicht um abzusichern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was also hat dieser ganze Scheiß denn genützt?



Nochmal, dass man miteinander redet. Was ist daran verkehrt?

Und (um das ganze Mal richtig einzuordnen), wenn es nicht soviele freilaufende Linksextremisten _gäbe_, wären auch nicht soviele Einsatzkräfte notwendig. Die Linksextremisten hätten ja auch - ich weiß, verrückter Vorschlag - einfach friedlich demonstrieren können.

An den Plünderungen, den Bränden, der Gewalt, daran ist weder die Politik, noch die Polizei schuld. Sondern einzig und alleine die linksextremistischen Gewalttäter.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und (um das ganze Mal richtig einzuordnen), wenn es nicht soviele freilaufende Linksextremisten _gäbe_, wären auch nicht soviele Einsatzkräfte notwendig. Die Linksextremisten hätten ja auch - ich weiß, verrückter Vorschlag - einfach friedlich demonstrieren können.



Wie viele von denen kamen denn aus dem Ausland? Gibt es da eine Statistik?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Und nochmal, das ganze hätte auch woanders stattfinden können, nicht mitten in einer Großstadt mit Zehntausendaufgebot an Einsatzkräften.

Ich spreche ja nicht die grundlegende Sinnhaftigkeit ab, sondern _*wie*_ es stattfindet.
Und das geht auch anders, mit weniger Mitteln, Personal und Steuergeldern.

Und nochmal, wo waren denn die ganzen Polizisten, als Anwohner bedroht, Fensterscheiben eingeschlagen und Geschäfter zertrümmert wurden?
Was haben die hundertschaften Sicherheitskräfte von überallher also genützt?

Wo war/ist also der praktische Nutzen der Art und Weise, wie dieses Regierungstreffen abgehalten wurde?

Ich sehe in Relation zum Aufwand, zum Schaden, zum Ergebnis überhaupt keinen.
Es hat nur wieder bewiesen, wie weit sich die Politik vom wählenden Volk entfernt und damit jenen linksextremen Gewalttätern Nahrung verschafft hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele von denen kamen denn aus dem Ausland? Gibt es da eine Statistik?



Nana, wir werden doch hier wohl nicht Ausländern die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben wollen 

G20-Gipfel: Was wir über die Randalierer wissen

Spaß beiseite.

In den Festnahmen spiegelt sich das nicht wieder. Überwiegend deutsche Täter.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und nochmal, das ganze hätte auch woanders stattfinden können, nicht mitten in einer Großstadt mit Zehntausendaufgebot an Einsatzkräften.



Also soll der Staat vor linksextremistischer Gewalt einknicken, oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und nochmal, wo waren denn die ganzen Polizisten, als Anwohner bedroht, Fensterscheiben eingeschlagen und Geschäfter zertrümmert wurden?
> Was haben die hundertschaften Sicherheitskräfte von überallher also genütz?



Vermutlich in Blankenese und an der Alster -- also dort, wo die Leistungsträger wohnen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also soll der Staat vor linksextremistischer Gewalt einknicken, oder wie?


Anders, soll ich als Steuerzahler für sowas also bezahlen?
Für abgefackelte Autos?
Für eingeschlagene Fenster?
Kaputte Läden, entfernte Pflastersteine oder, als gesetzlich Versicherter, für Augenarztbehandlungen für Opfern von Pfefferspray?

Nö, also die Gelder wären woanders besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich in Blankenese und an der Alster -- also dort, wo die Leistungsträger wohnen.



Irgendjemand muss ja auch das Leben der Linksextremisten finanzieren. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Anders, soll ich als Steuerzahler für sowas also bezahlen?



Warum nicht? Wir sind doch eine Solidargemeinschaft, oder nicht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für abgefackelte Autos?



Sofern die Versicherung nicht zahlen muss und der Täter nicht zu ermitteln ist, klar.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Für eingeschlagene Fenster?
> Kaputte Läden, entfernte Pflastersteine



Siehe die Antwort zuvor.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, also die Gelder wären woanders besser aufgehoben.



Z.b. einen gut ausgearbeiteten Einsatzplan zur Räumung der roten Flora.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Nicht, solange Steuergelder woanders sinnvoller aufgehoben wären.

Bildung.
Forschung/Entwicklung.
Entwicklungshilfe.
Unterstützung/Versorgung von Hilfskräften.

Nö, da ist die Bereitstellung von Mitteln für einen Regierungsgipfel, der woanders alle paar Jahre genauso gut sicherer mit weniger Aufwand stattfinden könnte, extremst weit untern in der Priorität.

Fragt mich nochmal einer, ob ich als BOSler bei sowas als Hilfskraft mitmachen würde, sage nochmal nein. Und ohne jegliches, schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## efdev (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und (um das ganze Mal richtig einzuordnen), wenn es nicht soviele freilaufende Linksextremisten _gäbe_, wären auch nicht soviele Einsatzkräfte notwendig. Die Linksextremisten hätten ja auch - ich weiß, verrückter Vorschlag - einfach friedlich demonstrieren können.



Woher die Annahme? 
Die ganzen Polizisten sind nicht wegen den 300(?) Randalierern da gewesen zumal man die Anfangs sogar ignoriert hat


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Achso, dann war die Polizei also nur zur allgemeinen Belustigung vor Ort, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, dann war die Polizei also nur zur allgemeinen Belustigung vor Ort, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Jetzt zum dritten Mal, diesmal ganz an dich persönlich, wo war denn die ganze Polizei, als Anwohner und deren Wohnungen von den Protestanten angegriffen wurden?
Beim Kaffeetrinken?
Allesamt beim Niederknüppeln von Linksextremen?

Oder vielleicht beim Schützen von höheren Regierungsmitgliedern?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht beim Schützen von höheren Regierungsmitgliedern?



Vermutlich. Was genau ist daran verkehrt die Staats-und Regierungschefs zu schützen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Ist es in Ordnung, wenn Anwohner bedroht werden und Schaden - direkt oder indirekt - nehmen?
Schließt sich daraus: Die 20.000 Polizisten waren also nicht genug. Also noch mehr von woanders abziehen? 
Bloß für dieses Pfifferlingstreffen?

Fakt ist und bleibt: Wenn der G20-Gipfel nicht in Hamburg stattgefunden hätte, wäre all das nicht passiert.

Der praktische Nutzen erschließt sich mir daraus also immernoch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vermutlich. Was genau ist daran verkehrt die Staats-und Regierungschefs zu schützen?


Da eine Zweiklassen Gesellschaft entsteht. Man holt sich ohne Zwang einen G20-Gipfel ins Land 
und kann dann nicht für die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung garantieren. Das ist keine gute Aktion
gewesen. Eine handvoll Deppen konnte stundenlang machen, was sie wollte. Ich stelle mir gerade
vor, was bei einem Fussballspiel passieren könnten, wenn die rechten Hooligans mitbekämen,
dass heut mal keine Polizei vor Ort ist. Schon mit starker Polizeipräsenz ist es hier oft nicht zum
Aushalten.

Wenn die Polizei die Sicherheit auf einer Veranstaltung nicht garantieren kann, sollte man die
Veranstaltung nicht durchführen oder einen geeigneten Ort dafür suchen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der praktische Nutzen erschließt sich mir daraus also immernoch nicht.


Das frage ich mich auch, warum gerade das zerklüftete Hamburg mit vielen Nadelöhren, die einen
schnellen Wechsel der Einsatzkräfte verhindern


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung, wie es Hilfskräften heutzutage geht.
> An- und Übergriffe gegen Feuerwehr und Sanitäter nehmen immer mehr zu, immer häufiger muss die Polizei eingreifen. Ganz zu schweigen von diesem ganzen Haufen an widerwärtigen Gaffern.


Ja hab ich bestimmt nicht, bin ja nur bei FF und DRK. 
Guck mal was du alles auf nem (H)LF hast wenn dich jemand körperlich angeht.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Was habe ich in einem RTW, wenn mich jemand körperlich angeht?
Soll ich ihn mit Desinfektionsmittel bespritzen? 'ne Ladung NaCL ins Gesicht? 
Akute, nicht-notwendige Defibrillation?

Wer schützt micht und die Opfer vor den BILD-Wichsern, die ihre Seele für 'ne Schlagzeile verkaufen würden?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was habe ich in einem RTW, wenn mich jemand körperlich angeht?


Wir haben ein Halligan Tool verlastet. 
Oder reicht dir das nicht?


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juli 2017)

Es muss doch möglich sein einen G20 Gipfel in der Stadt durchzuführen, egal welche, egal wo.
Dann muss ich halt härter durchgreifen. Wenn ich mir ansehe wieviel verletzte Polizisten es gab dann wurde eh viel zu milde durchgegriffen.
Und demonstrieren kann man auch vor dem G20 Gipfel oder danach. Schade dass man innerhalb der Stadt bei so einem Treffen keine Demonstrationsverbote und Versammlungsverbote verhängen kann.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Halligan Tool verlastet.
> Oder reicht dir das nicht?


Super, und wenn mich dann der Angreifer verklagt?
Als - angebliches - Mitglied von DRK und FW müsste dir schon geläufig sein, dass man sich in erster Linie auf die Polizei verlässt, wenn es um sowas geht.
Wenn man dich verklagt, kann es sonst gut sein, dass du dein Stelle dort los bist. Ich kenne den einen oder anderen, dem das mal passiert ist.
Einer hat sich mal gegen einen etwas zu aufmüpfigen gewehrt, ist angezeigt worden und ist seither nie wieder bei Einsätzen gefahren.
Ein anderer wurde dabei gefilmt, als er sich gewehrt hat, es gab Schlagzeilen, er wurde suspendiert.
Wo war da jeweils die Polizei?

Ich weiß ja, dass das in der Stadt anders verläuft, aber bei den überwiegend ehrenamtlichen auf dem Land geht das nunmal nicht mit harten Bandagen, insbesondere nicht hier in Bayern, wo die Bereitschaften vom jeweiligen Bezirksverband die Regeln aufgedrückt bekommen. Da brauche ich die Herren die grün bzw. bald blau, auf die ich mich verlassen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es muss doch möglich sein einen G20 Gipfel in der Stadt durchzuführen, egal welche, egal wo..


Die Anwohner fanden die Verkehrbehinderungen mit stundenlange Wartezeiten ganz besonders erfreulich


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juli 2017)

Willst du mich jetzt auch noch beleidigen? 

Wenn keine Polizei da ist, ist der Einsatzleiter verantwortlich und wenn der sagt, dass ich jemanden entfernen soll mache ich das auch. 

Und wenn ihr auch nur einen Hauch von Kameradschaft habt, lasst ihr euch nicht gefallen, dass einer von euch für etwas bestraft wird was richtig war.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2017)

Ich habe noch keinen Einsatzleiter gesehen, der jemanden hat entfernen lassen, die die ich kenne, haben alle die Polizei geholt.
Wenn die aber nicht verfügbar oder eben unterbesetzt ist? 

Ich kenne auch eine, die hat (aber auch nur weil sie die Connections hatte) mal rumgerufen und vom Einsatzort aufgenommene Bilder von Opfern und Kräften im Internet verschwinden lassen.

Ich kenne auch RAs, die laufen mit Pfefferspray duch die Gegend. Den Mist will ich aber nicht in einer Zeit, in der Hilfskräfte (egal, ob Sanitäter, FW oder THW) als die Sparringspartner von Staatshassern und unzufriedenen Assozialen sind.
Wenn du dich dann doch mal wehrst, bist du dann der Gearschte.

Die erste Order, die wir in der Ausbildung bekommen haben, verlass' dich zuerst auf deinen "Freund und Helfer", die Polizei.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Anwohner fanden die Verkehrbehinderungen mit stundenlange Wartezeiten ganz besonders erfreulich



Einmal alle Jubeljahre mal, wen juckt das bitte. Ihr tut ja fast beiläufig so als sei so ein Gipfel unwichtig.


----------



## efdev (25. Juli 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Einmal alle Jubeljahre mal, wen juckt das bitte. Ihr tut ja fast beiläufig so als sei so ein Gipfel unwichtig.



Nicht unbedingt unwichtig es ist aber nicht nötig den Bürgern damit auf den Sack zu gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die erste Order, die wir in der Ausbildung bekommen haben, verlass' dich zuerst auf deinen "Freund und Helfer", die Polizei.


Wenn sie verfügbar ist, wird dir hoffentlich auch beigebracht. 
Gab auch mal so nen schönen Fall wo dann ein Störer ins brennende Haus zurück gerannt ist und mehr oder weniger Gewaltsam entfernt werden musste. 
Kannst dann gerne die Polizei, so ganz ohne Atemschutz, reinschicken.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2017)

Der Fisch stinkt zuerst vom Kopfe her:
G20 in Hamburg: Internes Polizeipapier bringt Olaf Scholz in Bedrangnis - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> [...]
> Ein internes Polizeidokument bringt Hamburgs Ersten Bürgermeister Olaf Scholz (SPD) in Bedrängnis. Wie der SPIEGEL in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe berichtet, hatte während der G20-Tage der Schutz des Gipfels und seiner Teilnehmer offenbar doch Vorrang gegenüber dem Schutz der Stadt. "Der Schutz und die Sicherheit der Gäste haben höchste Priorität", heißt es im "Rahmenbefehl" der Besonderen Aufbauorganisation "Michel" zum Polizeieinsatz rund um den Gipfel in Hamburg, der am vergangenen Wochenende begleitet von massiven Ausschreitungen stattfand. [...]


G-20-Polizei-Einsatz: „Das verstosst gegen die Verfassung“ - WELT


> [...] Natürlich! Denn die „höchste Priorität“ gilt im Staat des Grundgesetzes allen, nicht nur seinen Gästen. Die Bürger haben neben den Gästen ein gleichrangiges Anrecht darauf, geschützt zu werden. Das hat ihnen der Bürgermeister mit seiner „Sicherheitsgarantie“ vorher versprochen und damit auch politisch den Auftrag des Grundgesetzes bestätigt. Im Befehl jedoch wurde die Priorität dann ganz anders ausgelegt. Die Folgen sind bekannt. Noch nie waren so viele Polizisten in einer Stadt, um so wenig zum Schutz ihrer Bürger zu tun.
> DIE WELT: Könnten Hamburger denn die Stadt verklagen, wenn ihr Auto angezündet worden ist?
> 
> Strate: Das wäre zu prüfen. Ist der Bürger über Stunden hinweg schutzlos vandalistischen Aktionen ausgesetzt, weil Polizeikräfte für Aufgaben anderer, „höchster Priorität“ gebraucht werden, liegt es nicht völlig fern, hierin ein entschädigungspflichtiges Sonderopfer zu sehen.[...]



Gut möglich dass die Einsatzplanung sogar ein Fall für das Bundesverfassungsgericht wird, was dann feststellen muss, ob sie in der Form überhaupt rechtmäßig gewesen ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist es in Ordnung, wenn Anwohner bedroht werden und Schaden - direkt oder indirekt - nehmen?



Diese Frage wäre wohl an die Linksextremisten in der roten Flora besser adressiert. Deren Anwalt hat ja dazu eine sehr direkte Antwort gegeben.

„Gewalt ja, aber bitte nicht im eigenen Stadtteil“.

Schöne Aussichten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Schließt sich daraus: Die 20.000 Polizisten waren also nicht genug. Also noch mehr von woanders abziehen?



Richtig.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bloß für dieses Pfifferlingstreffen?



Ja.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Fakt ist und bleibt: Wenn der G20-Gipfel nicht in Hamburg stattgefunden hätte, wäre all das nicht passiert.



Fakt ist und bleibt: Hätten die Linksextremisten nicht (mal wieder) zu Gewalt gegriffen, wäre all das nicht passiert.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der praktische Nutzen erschließt sich mir daraus also immernoch nicht.



Das man miteinander geredet hat. Einfach mal statt dem Treffen, die Gewalt der Linksextremisten verurteilen. Na wie hört sich das an?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da eine Zweiklassen Gesellschaft entsteht.



Die entsteht nicht, die haben wir. Schon immer gehabt und das wird auch immer so bleiben. 

Selbst in den kommunistischen Arbeiter und Bauern „Paradiesen“ gab es welche, die gleicher waren, als alle anderen.



efdev schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt unwichtig es ist aber nicht nötig den Bürgern damit auf den Sack zu gehen.



Tja, wäre nicht das erste (und bestimmt nicht das letzte) Mal, dass einem die Politiker auf den Sack gehen.

Damit muss man leben. Oder dagegen friedlich demonstrieren. Oder eine Partei wählen, die das ändern will. Oder selbst eine Partei gründen.

Aber auf jeden Fall nicht zu Gewalt greifen. Ist doch nicht so schwer.

PS: Und was mir gerade noch einfällt. Mit solchen Gewalttaten spielt man Autokraten wie Erdogan doch nur in die Hände. Der guckt sich das an und sieht, dass wenn man Demos erlaubt, dass dann die Stadt brennt.

Hätte man friedlich demonstriert, hätte man zeigen können, dass wir das bessere System haben. So sieht er sich nur in seinem Kurs bestätigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....
> „Gewalt ja, aber bitte nicht im eigenen Stadtteil“.
> ....


Was ist daran denn nun so schlimm? Ich zitiere:
_„Das waren erfolgreiche Tage!“, heißt es in dem Schrieb. Und weiter: „Wenn wir unser Bündnis Welcome to Hell genannt haben, dann meinten wir genau das: Den Herrschenden ihr G-20-Treffen in Hamburg ansatzweise zu der Hölle zu machen, die sie zu verantworten haben und für die sie stehen.“ Man habe ein großes Maß an Solidarität erfahren. Man lasse sich nicht auf friedlichen Protest reduzieren.
__Es lasse die Verfasser zwar nicht unberührt, „wenn in der Schanze eine Dynamik entstand, die von dort anwesenden oder wohnenden Menschen als Bedrohung wahrgenommen wurde und offenbar auch bedrohliche Situationen produziert hat“. Man habe aber auch viel Sympathie für die Zerstörung erfahren."

_Du darfst es nicht aus dem Kontext reißen, wie es die Medien gerne machen. "Erfolgreich", weil es ein klares Zeichen gegen eine bestimmte menschenverachtende Politik ist, deren Ziel der vermehrte Reichtum sehr weniger und eine stillschweigende Tolerierung von Milliardenfacher Verarmung auf der Welt ist. Friedlicher Protest, der seit Jahrzehnten durchgeführt wird, erzeugt nach Ansicht des Verfassers keinerlei Umdenken. Gewaltbereiter Protest, der mit hohem eigenem Risiko verbunden ist, scheint dem Verfasser sinnvoll. Das Gewalt leider für einzelne Unbeteiligte bedauerlich ist, ist ihm klar, der Zweck heiligt aber die Mittel. Es geht ihm aber nur um "ein bisschen" Gewalt, Auswüchse wie in der Schanze verurteilt er. 

Alles andere wurde dem Mann in den Mund gelegt. Von wegen, Gewalt auf der Schanze nicht, woanders ja, steht im Text überhaupt nicht. Lernt zu lesen und plappert nicht Kommentare nach.

Was ist daran jetzt so schlimm? Da stehen Menschen zu ihren Zielen und kämpfen dafür. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, über die Ziele zu reden und erst danach über die Mittel? Ich persönlich stimme mit vielen Zielen der extrem Linken nicht überein, aber damit würde man zuerst eine inhaltliche Diskussion starten. Und danach kann man die Mittel bewerten. Ich erwähnte es schon, Gewalt ist laut Verfassung nicht verboten, es gibt Sonderfälle. Ob die hier vorliegen, bestreite ich zwar und darum ist jede ordentliche Verurteilung der Straftäter mich mich angemessen. W

Wenn aber jetzt genau jene Kräfte aus dem Busch springen, die berechtigte Angst vor einer Entwicklung haben, die sie benachteiligen würde und wenn diese Menschen darauf einwirken, unser Grundgesetz zu ändern und Artikel 20 GG ändern wollen, dann sollte man das mit Argusaugen betrachten. Artikel 20 GG wurde von den Gründervätern unserer Verfassung mit Bedacht implementiert.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Und was mir gerade noch einfällt. Mit solchen Gewalttaten spielt man Autokraten wie Erdogan doch nur in die Hände. Der guckt sich das an und sieht, dass wenn man Demos erlaubt, dass dann die Stadt brennt.
> 
> Hätte man friedlich demonstriert, hätte man zeigen können, dass wir das bessere System haben. So sieht er sich nur in seinem Kurs bestätigt.


Müsste die Türkei unter Erdogan nicht dein Traumland sein? Du hättest eine stockkonservative Regierung, brauchst dich nicht über einen vermeintlichen Linksruck und müsstest dich nicht über eine "Lügenjudikative" ärgern, die Polizeieinsätze im Nachhinein für rechtswidrig und unverhältnismäßig erklärt (siehe Augenfriedhof).


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Er muss gar nicht so weit fahren. Polen ist gleich nebenan.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du darfst es nicht aus dem Kontext reißen, wie es die Medien gerne machen. "Erfolgreich", weil es ein klares Zeichen gegen eine bestimmte menschenverachtende Politik ist, deren Ziel der vermehrte Reichtum sehr weniger und eine stillschweigende Tolerierung von Milliardenfacher Verarmung auf der Welt ist. Friedlicher Protest, der seit Jahrzehnten durchgeführt wird, erzeugt nach Ansicht des Verfassers keinerlei Umdenken. Gewaltbereiter Protest, der mit hohem eigenem Risiko verbunden ist, scheint dem Verfasser sinnvoll. Das Gewalt leider für einzelne Unbeteiligte bedauerlich ist, ist ihm klar, der Zweck heiligt aber die Mittel. Es geht ihm aber nur um "ein bisschen" Gewalt, Auswüchse wie in der Schanze verurteilt er.



Es gibt da keinen Kontext. Entweder man protestiert friedlich oder man lässt es. Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass das nichts ändert, muss man sich mit der Tatsache abfinden, dass man nicht die Mehrheit darstellt. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alles andere wurde dem Mann in den Mund gelegt. Von wegen, Gewalt auf der Schanze nicht, woanders ja, steht im Text überhaupt nicht. Lernt zu lesen und plappert nicht Kommentare nach.



Er sagte, er hat Sympathien für die Aktionen (sprich für die Gewalt), nur nicht in seinem Stadtteil. 

Da wird nichts in seinen Mund gelegt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt so schlimm? Da stehen Menschen zu ihren Zielen und kämpfen dafür. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, über die Ziele zu reden und erst danach über die Mittel?



Mit der gleichen Logik könnte man auch über brennende Flüchtlingsheime reden. 

Danke, aber nein danke. Ist beides zu verurteilen.

Und wenn hier jetzt jemand sagt, ohne Gewalt kann man nichts erreichen. Ghandi hat ohne Gewalt das größte Empire der Welt besiegt und für sein Land die Unabhängigkeit errrungen und die Bürger der DDR haben gewaltlos einen Unterdrückstaat zu Fall gebracht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich persönlich stimme mit vielen Zielen der extrem Linken nicht überein, aber damit würde man zuerst eine inhaltliche Diskussion starten. Und danach kann man die Mittel bewerten.



Nein, das ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. Wer den Grundsatz „friedlich und ohne Waffen“ bei Demos nicht einhalten kann, mit dem kann man nicht reden. Das wertet solche Subjekte nur auf.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich erwähnte es schon, Gewalt ist laut Verfassung nicht verboten, es gibt Sonderfälle. Ob die hier vorliegen, bestreite ich zwar und darum ist jede ordentliche Verurteilung der Straftäter mich mich angemessen.



Richtig, die Fälle in denen Gewalt erlaubt ist, liegen hier nicht vor. Damit ist für mich die Diskussion überflüssig. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn aber jetzt genau jene Kräfte aus dem Busch springen, die berechtigte Angst vor einer Entwicklung haben, die sie benachteiligen würde und wenn diese Menschen darauf einwirken, unser Grundgesetz zu ändern und Artikel 20 GG ändern wollen, dann sollte man das mit Argusaugen betrachten. Artikel 20 GG wurde von den Gründervätern unserer Verfassung mit Bedacht implementiert.



Wer will den Art. 20 ändern? Wo ist da denn eine reale Gefahr?

Zumal der Art. 20 selbst durch den Art. 20 geschützt ist. Wenn jemand ernsthaft versucht, diesen Artikel zu ändern (nochmal die Frage, wer hat das vor?), dann ist dagegen natürlich Widerstand legitim.



Poulton schrieb:


> Müsste die Türkei unter Erdogan nicht dein Traumland sein? Du hättest eine stockkonservative Regierung, brauchst dich nicht über einen vermeintlichen Linksruck und müsstest dich nicht über eine "Lügenjudikative" ärgern, die Polizeieinsätze im Nachhinein für rechtswidrig und unverhältnismäßig erklärt (siehe Augenfriedhof).



Und mal wieder grenzenlose Übertreibung. 

Das die Türkei eine Diktatur ist und Deutschland nicht, ist dir schon bewusst, oder?

Und auch in einer Demokratie kann die Polizei robuster vorgehen, ohne dass es gleich eine Diktatur ist. 

Und was deine Worterfindungen sollen (Augenfriedhof, Lügenjudikative) weißt vermutlich auch nur du.



Threshold schrieb:


> Er muss gar nicht so weit fahren. Polen ist gleich nebenan.



Die Justizreform ist natürlich zu kritisieren, aber in anderen Fragen sind gerade die osteuropäischen Länder Deutschland weit vorraus.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Justizreform ist natürlich zu kritisieren, aber in anderen Fragen sind gerade die osteuropäischen Länder Deutschland weit vorraus.



Na ich weiß nicht.
Zu versuchen, dass die Justiz nicht mehr unabhängig ist, ist für mich keine Bagatelle.
Zum Glück hat der polnische Präsident sein Veto eingelegt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

Habe ich ja auch nicht bestritten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Das Dilemma ist ja, dass die nicht damit aufhören. Irgendwann wird ein Präsident installiert, der das dann abnickt.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2017)

Ähm installier mal ordentlich jemanden der direkt gewählt wird.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm installier mal ordentlich jemanden der direkt gewählt wird.



Wer stellt sich denn zur Wahl? Wer wird gepusht?
Das kannst du immer beeinflussen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2017)

Ja Wahlwerbung, aber installieren ist was vollkommen anderes.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja Wahlwerbung, aber installieren ist was vollkommen anderes.



Ich meine das auch nicht direkt in dem Sinne, dass die Regierung jetzt den Präsidenten bestimmt -- so wie bei uns. 
Aber wenn die Regierung Macht hat, und das hat sie, kann sie die Leute beeinflussen, vor allem dann, wenn die Medien auf deren Seite ist.
Schaltest du kritische Medien aus, kannst du die Meinung eines Volkes lenken.
Ob das am Ende dann auch den "Erfolg" bringt, weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .... Entweder man protestiert friedlich oder man lässt es. Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass das nichts ändert, muss man sich mit der Tatsache abfinden, dass man nicht die Mehrheit darstellt. ....


Du bist wirklich ein zahmes Schaf, willst aber auf der anderen Seite Menschen die Boote versenken und sie jämmerlich ertrinken lassen. Das ist so lächerlich....



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm installier mal ordentlich jemanden der direkt gewählt wird.


Wir wählen unseren Bundestag zur Hälfte direkt. Was willst Du mehr. Wir sind eine parlamentarische Demokratie. Wenn Du das ändern willst, viel Spaß, dazu bedarf es eine 2/3 Mehrheit im Bundestag und im Bundesrat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich ein zahmes Schaf, willst aber auf der anderen Seite Menschen die Boote versenken und sie jämmerlich ertrinken lassen.



Stimmt, Ghandi und die Bürger in der DDR haben mit ihrem gewaltfreien Protest ja auch überhaupt nichts erreicht ne?

Und da du mal wieder keine Argumente kommen, verfällst du wieder in deine alte Gewohnheit und lügst.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich....



Deine Relativierung von linker Gewalt und das rumgelüge? Sehe ich auch so.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir wählen unseren Bundestag zur Hälfte direkt. Was willst Du mehr. Wir sind eine parlamentarische Demokratie. Wenn Du das ändern willst, viel Spaß, dazu bedarf es eine 2/3 Mehrheit im Bundestag und im Bundesrat.



Richtig, wir sind eine parlamentarische Demokratie. Also hat man kein Verständnis für Linksextremisten und ihre Ziele zu haben. Denn diese Leute wollen die parlamentarische Demokratie abschaffen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2017)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was du mir sagen willst. Es ging um den polnischen Präsidenten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, Ghandi und die Bürger in der DDR haben mit ihrem gewaltfreien Protest ja auch überhaupt nichts erreicht ne?.


Ich würde auch diesen Weg gehen, wenn ich etwas verändern will, andere gehen andere Wege.
Wie friedlich waren die DDR Bürger eigentlich am 17.06.1953? Wie friedlich sind Inder heute
im Kaschmir Konflikt?

Jedes Ziel und jede Zeit erfordert ihre Mittel. Ich halte die Gewalt auch für völlig kontraproduktiv,
einige Organisatoren des G20 Proteste sehen das anders und halten Sitzblockaden etc. für legitim.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

Richtig, wenn die Voraussetzung andere sind, dann ist im Zweifel auch Gewalt richtig (unser Art. 20 GG deckt sowas ja auch ab, z.B. der Tyrannenmord).

Aber in unserer Demokratie sehe ich keine grundlegende Gefahr der politischen Ordnung. Also ist der Vergleich mit der DDR 1953 (ein sowjetischere Satellitenstaat) oder dem Kaschmirkonflikt (ein jahrzehntealter, oft tödlicher Konflikt) meiner Meinung nach nichtt gegeben.

Die NPD (bei der das Bundesverfassungsgericht die Verfassungsfeindlichkeit ja gerichtlich festgestellt hat) hatte bei der letzten Wahl unter 1,3% aller Stimmen und das wird sich dieses Jahr wohl nicht wesentlich ändern.

Ich sehe also den Art. 20 GG derzeit überhaupt nicht anwendbar.

Bundesverfassungsgericht: NPD wird nicht verboten | ZEIT ONLINE

Zitat:



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat ein Verbot der NPD abgelehnt. *Die rechtsextreme Partei sei zu bedeutungslos, um die Demokratie zu gefährden*, urteilten die Richter.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn sie verfügbar ist, wird dir hoffentlich auch beigebracht.
> Gab auch mal so nen schönen Fall wo dann ein Störer ins brennende Haus zurück gerannt ist und mehr oder weniger Gewaltsam entfernt werden musste.
> Kannst dann gerne die Polizei, so ganz ohne Atemschutz, reinschicken.


Wie kommst du jetzt auf Gebäudebrand und Atemschutz?
Ich redete von Gaffern, aufdringlichen Reporten und aggresiven Beteiligten, die akut Hilfskräfte angehen.
So erst gestern wieder bei uns in der Gegend geschehen, in einem Flüchtlingsheim stürzt ein 2-Jähriger aus dem Fenster, Feuerwehr und Sanitäter werden von einem Mob aus 40 Asylanten angegriffen - ohne jeden Grund oder Vorwarnung (offenbar hatten die die Befürchtung, dass die Rettungskräfte das Kind wegnehmen wollten).

Bei sowas brauchst du die Polizei, da hilft dir ein Pfefferspray oder meinetwegen auch der Feuerlöscher nicht viel.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die NPD (bei der das Bundesverfassungsgericht die Verfassungsfeindlichkeit ja gerichtlich festgestellt hat) hatte bei der letzten Wahl unter 1,3% aller Stimmen und das wird sich dieses Jahr wohl nicht wesentlich ändern.
> 
> Ich sehe also den Art. 20 GG derzeit überhaupt nicht anwendbar.
> 
> Bundesverfassungsgericht: NPD wird nicht verboten | ZEIT ONLINE



Allerdings wurde die direkte Parteienfinanzierung aus Bundesmitteln untersagt. Bundestagsbeschluss: NPD wird Parteienfinanzierung gestrichen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wie es natürlich mit der indirekten Finanzierung über VLeute des Verfassungsschutzes aussieht weiß man natürlich nicht. Jetzt wo das Verfahren vorbei ist, für das man alle abziehen musste, werden sicher wieder welche zum Einsatz kommen. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jedes Ziel und jede Zeit erfordert ihre Mittel. Ich halte die Gewalt auch für völlig kontraproduktiv,
> einige Organisatoren des G20 Proteste sehen das anders und halten Sitzblockaden etc. für legitim.



Wobei Sitzblockaden auch keine Gewalt sind. Die meisten sitzen da nur rum und machen nichts. Nur kommt dann irgendwann die Polizei und ist der Meinung alle Leute gewaltsam wegzutragen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Sitzblockaden auch keine Gewalt sind.



Wird das nicht als passive Gewalt bewertet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie es natürlich mit der indirekten Finanzierung über VLeute des Verfassungsschutzes aussieht weiß man natürlich nicht. Jetzt wo das Verfahren vorbei ist, für das man alle abziehen musste, werden sicher wieder welche zum Einsatz kommen. .



Hoffentlich. Mir ist es lieber, der Verein ist offen und kann überwacht werden, als das er im Untergrund operiert.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Sitzblockaden auch keine Gewalt sind. Die meisten sitzen da nur rum und machen nichts. Nur kommt dann irgendwann die Polizei und ist der Meinung alle Leute gewaltsam wegzutragen.



Sitzblockade ist ja nicht gleich Sitzblockade. Sofern man damit unrechtmäßige Ziele verfolgt (z.B. eine ordentlich angemeldete und nicht verbotene Demonstration an ihrem Ablauf zu hindern) ist das strafbar.

Da kann die Polizei nicht zugucken. Die Polizei muss ja auch das Versammlungsrecht der Demo, die behindert werden soll, durchsetzten.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

Sitzblockaden können sehr wohl Gewalt sein. 

Wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, dann setze Dich mal mit 10 Freunden quer auf eine Autobahn, so dass Du den gesamten Verkehr blockierst. Die Gewalt steckt in dem Wort "Blockade".


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

Die Gewalt geht dann eher von den Fahrzeugen aus, die mit 140 über einen drüberfahren. Diesem Risiko würde man sich dabei natürlich bewusst aussetzen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sitzblockade ist ja nicht gleich Sitzblockade. Sofern man damit unrechtmäßige Ziele verfolgt (z.B. eine ordentlich angemeldete und nicht verbotene Demonstration an ihrem Ablauf zu hindern) ist das strafbar.



Ich wüsste nicht, das es einen extra  Straftatbestand der Sitzlockade gibt. Und nur wenn es diesen gäbe, wäre es eine Straftat. Oder kennst du einen entsprechenden Paragraphen?
Erst wenn sich die Leute gegen das Wegtragen wehren, könnte man von einem Widerstand gegen Vollstreckungsbeamte nach §113 StGB ausgehen.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Gewalt geht dann eher von den Fahrzeugen aus, die mit 140 über einen drüberfahren. Diesem Risiko würde man sich dabei natürlich bewusst aussetzen.


Dann setz Dich auf die Zufahrt. Same thing. 

Die Gewalt ist schlicht, dass Du andere daran hinderst, etwas zu tun, was ihnen zusteht. Eine willentliche Blockade ist auch Gewalt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

Hatte ich hier bereis gepostet, aber gerne wieder:

§ 21 VersammlG - Einzelnorm


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

Zum Thema Sitzblockade hat das BVerfG entschieden, das diese selbst keine Straftat darstellt (auch keine Nötigung).
Sitzblockade – Wikipedia
Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Presse - Erfolgreiche Verfassungsbeschwerde gegen strafgerichtliche Verurteilung wegen Notigung durch Sitzblockade auf einer befahrenen Strasse



> Strafrechtlich wurde eine Sitzblockade *früher* als Nötigung betrachtet, da nach Ansicht der Rechtsprechung auch psychische Gewalt, sofern sie vom Betroffenen als körperlich empfunden wurde, unter den Begriff der Gewalt fiel. Dies wurde u.a. damit begründet, dass der Fahrer des blockierten Fahrzeugs zwar grundsätzlich trotz der Blockade weiterfahren könne, er jedoch in der Regel nicht die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen wolle, die vor ihm sitzenden Blockierer zu verletzen oder gar zu töten. Nach damaliger Sichtweise stellten die Blockierer somit zwar kein physisches, wohl aber ein psychisches Hindernis für den Fahrzeugführer dar. Daraus folgte, dass sich Sitzblockierer allein durch ihre bloße Anwesenheit der Nötigung strafbar machten
> 
> Diese Auslegung des Tatbestandsmerkmals Gewalt wurde durch das Bundesverfassungsgericht (BVerfG) im Jahr 1995 (Az.: 1 BvR 718/89) untersagt. Die Ausweitung des Gewaltbegriffs auf psychische Gewalt verstoße nach Ansicht des Gerichts gegen das strafrechtliche Analogieverbot gem. Art. 103 Abs. 2 des Grundgesetzes. Durch die Ausweitung des Gewaltbegriffes auf psychische "Gewalt" hätten die Strafgerichte die Wortlautgrenze des Nötigungstatbestandes überschritten und somit eine verfassungsrechtlich verbotene Analogie angestellt.[SUP][3]
> [/SUP]






Grestorn schrieb:


> Dann setz Dich auf die Zufahrt. Same thing.
> 
> Die Gewalt ist schlicht, dass Du andere daran hinderst, etwas zu tun, was ihnen zusteht. Eine willentliche Blockade ist auch Gewalt.



Gewalt selbst ist aber kein Straftatbestand. s.o.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> GewaltselbstistaberkeinStraftatbestand.



Das Blockieren kann durchaus einer sein. Je nach Situation. Nötigung, Freiheitsberaubung, Hausfriedensbruch etc.


----------



## efdev (25. Juli 2017)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...le-74.html?highlight=sitzblockade#post8951434
Schwer zu sagen ab wann eine Sitzblockade als Gewalt gilt da muss man halt immer wieder von Fall zu Fall entscheiden.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Blockieren kann durchaus einer sein. Je nach Situation. Nötigung, Freiheitsberaubung, Hausfriedensbruch etc.



Es fällt nicht unter Nötigung, wie das BVerfG entschieden hat, wenn man sich nicht wehrt. 
Wie würdest du eine Freiheitsberaubung oder den Hausfriedensbruch begründen?



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 239 Freiheitsberaubung
> *(1) Wer einen Menschen einsperrt oder auf andere Weise der Freiheit beraubt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
> (3) Auf Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr bis zu zehn Jahren ist zu erkennen, wenn der Täter
> ...





			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 123 Hausfriedensbruch*
> (1) Wer in die Wohnung, in die Geschäftsräume oder in das befriedete Besitztum eines anderen oder in abgeschlossene Räume, welche zum öffentlichen Dienst oder Verkehr bestimmt sind, widerrechtlich eindringt, oder wer, wenn er ohne Befugnis darin verweilt, auf die Aufforderung des Berechtigten sich nicht entfernt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Die Tat wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es fällt nicht unter Nötigung, wie das BVerfG entschieden hat, wenn man sich nicht wehrt.
> Wie würdest du eine Freiheitsberaubung oder den Hausfriedensbruch begründen?



Du bist ein breiter, großer Mann und setzt Dich in den einzigen Ausgang eines Gebäudes, so dass keiner an Dir vorbei kommt. Das ist sowohl Hausfriedensbruch als auch Freiheitsberaubung, wenn sich eine Person im Gebäude befindet.

Sich in den Garten des Nachbarn zu setzen ist alleine schon Hausfriedensbruch, wenn er Dich auffordert zu gehen und Du dem nicht nachkommst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie würdest du ... den Hausfriedensbruch begründen?


Wir hatten das Thema schon vor dreißig Seiten. Selbst Hausbesetzungen von leerstehenden Häusern sind kein Hausfriedenbruch, denn welchen Hausfrieden bricht man, wenn das Haus leer steht, weil Spekulanten sich ihrer gesetzmäßigen Verantwortung entziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

@Grestorn: Die Leute sitzen aber auf der Straße.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

Das habe ich ja nicht bewertet. Ich habe geschrieben, je nach Situation kann eine Blockade eine strafbare Gewalttat sein. Ich habe nie geschrieben, dass jedes Sitzen irgendwo strafbar ist. 

iU: Ich stimme dem nicht zu. Ganz egal was ein Richter dazu sagt. Wenn Du Eigentum hast, dann möchte ich mal sehen, wie toll Du es findest, wenn sich fremde Deines Eigentums bemächtigen.

Und das sage ich völlig unabhängig davon, dass ich es auch richtig Mist finde, wenn jemand eine Wohnung leer stehen lässt, weil er es nur als Investitionsobjekt sieht, und damit Wohnungsnot verstärkt. Aber mit etwas nicht einverstanden zu sein, ist keine Rechtfertigung, das Recht einfach in die eigene Hand zu nehmen, auch wenn sich die Linke das immer wieder gerne einräumt. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich auch Hauseigentümer verstehen, die sich bei der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage scheuen, Mieter reinzunehmen, die u.U. mehr Schaden anrichten als sie Geld bringen, und dann das Haus fast unbegrenzt besetzt halten können, auch gegen den Willen des Eigentümers. Der Mieterschutz ist extrem stark in Deutschland, so stark, dass es oft wenig attraktiv ist, zu vermieten. 

Wie immer muss man beide Seiten sehen, nicht nur die eine.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juli 2017)

Da man ja auch Mietnomaden nur sehr schwer, mit viel Aufwand, viel Geld und viel Nerven loswird, kann ich es da keinem verübeln, der nicht sofort an den nächstbesten vermietet.

Wenn die Interessen des Mieters in einem so krassen Missverhältnis höher geschützt werden, als die des Eigentümers, dann muss man sich über Wohnungsnot und Leerstand nicht wundern. Das Problem ist selbstverschuldet.

Nichts desto trotz, rechtfertigt das keine widerrechtliche Hausbesetzung. Denn erst durch diese rechtsfreien Räume fühlen sich die Linksextermisten in ihrem Kampf gegen den Staat bestärkt. Weil sie den Staat als schwach und nicht durchsetzungsfähig wahrnehmen.


----------



## JePe (25. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem nicht zu. Ganz egal was ein Richter dazu sagt.



Am Ende ist das ja das Problem mit mancher "Argumentation" hier. Der Staat soll dem Recht Geltung verschaffen. Mit allen Mitteln. Gebrochen wird es eh immer nur von derselben linken Mischpoke. Wie jetzt, ein Richter sieht das etwas differenzierter? Pah. Der hat doch keine Ahnung! Sitzt da in seinem warmen Stuebchen und urteilt an der Lebenswirklichkeit vorbei ... Der soll mal lieber ins Internet gehen und dem Volk aufs Maul schauen!

Die Einhaltung von Regeln vom Rest fordern aber sich selbst vorbehalten, sich auch schon mal ueber sie zu stellen, passt nicht zusammen, findest Du nicht?

Immerhin, Du bist ehrlich und jonglierst nicht nur mit unverstandenen Paragraphen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie immer muss man beide Seiten sehen, nicht nur die eine.



Ach, jetzt doch? Ich dachte, man muesse strikt trennen? Weil sonst relativiert man doch? Macht sich "gemein"?


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2017)

JePe, Dein Posting ist für mich pure polemische Grütze. 

Zunächst: Ich habe meine eigene Meinung zu Dingen, die nicht unbedingt mit der des Staates, der Judikative oder sonst wem übereinstimmt. Ich kann selber denken, danke. Und gerade die Linke sollte damit nun wirklich kein Problem haben. Aber es ist ja typisch, wenn ein Richter mal etwas sagt, was einem gefällt, dann ist er auf einmal ganz toll, auch wenn er vorher als willenloses Werkzeug des bösen Systems gegolten hat. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Einhaltung von Regeln vom Rest fordern aber sich selbst vorbehalten, sich auch schon mal ueber sie zu stellen, passt nicht zusammen, findest Du nicht?


Was hat eine Meinung mit dem Einhalten von Regeln zu tun? Stimmst Du denn allem zu, was irgendein Richter urteilt? 



JePe schrieb:


> Immerhin, Du bist ehrlich und jonglierst nicht nur mit unverstandenen Paragraphen.


Vorsicht, was Du anderen unterstellst. Das könnte auf Dich zurückfallen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt doch? Ich dachte, man muesse strikt trennen? Weil sonst relativiert man doch? Macht sich "gemein"?


Du wirst von mir kein Argument finden, wo ich nicht zumindest versuche, alle Seiten gegeneinander abzuwägen. Denn das halte ich für das allerwichtigste bei einer Diskussion, alle Seiten zu beleuchten und zu versuchen zu verstehen. 

Allerdings nicht bei unsinniger, zielloser, zerstörerischer Gewalt. Da hört jedes Verständnis auf. Da gibt es einfach keine zwei Seiten. Da geht es nur darum, dem Zorn freien Lauf zu lassen, es dem Feindbild mal zu zeigen und dem puren Spaß an der Zerstörung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Mal ein bisschen Literatur zum Thema:

Extremismusforscher: Gewaltmonopol des Staates steht zur Disposition 
Hamburg: Linksextremismus bekampfen
Hamburg: Der „aufgebauschte“ Alptraum


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Extremismusforscher: Gewaltmonopol des Staates steht zur Disposition


Dass Du noch einmal auf die rechten Deppen einhaust, ist wirklich verwunderlich. Danke!

Über Autonome Steineschmeißer und kriminelle Vereinigungen wie Mafia, Tiraden
und auch neuere Konstrukte auf dem Nahen Osten sind wir uns einig. Da gegen muss
massiv und konsequent eingeschritten werden.

Aus Deinem Mund aber etwas gegen _„national befreite Zonen“_ und Bürgerwehren
zu lesen, ist erfreulich. Ja, auch an dieser Front muss der Staat klare Grenzen setzen.

Das aus ihrer Situation heraus bestimme Menschen, seien sie links, rechts, arm, reich,
ungebildet, verblendet oder religiös motiviert, es angemessen finden, bestimme Dinge 
zu tun, ist deren Entscheidung.  Nachvollziehen kann ich es in vielen Fällen, gut heißen
 tue ich es nicht. 

Vielleicht haben die Krawalle von G20 den guten Zweck, gegen jede gefährliche Struktur
im Land energisch, aber rechtsstaatlich, vorzugehen. Solange die Polizei dabei innerhalb
der Gesetze vorgeht und solange Bürgerrechte nicht weiter eingeschränkt werden, bin
ich sofort dafür.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Weil ich (was ich auch mehrfach erwähnte habe, schon im alten Thread) nichts gegen ausländische Staatsbürger habe.

Ich habe was gegen Sozialschmarotzer. Sowohl ausländische, als auch deutsche. Wer aus irgendwelchen unverschuldeten Gründen nicht arbeiten kann, der soll und muss durch die Gesellschaft unterstützt werden, aber wer den Staat nur als soziale Hängematte versteht, um hier zu faulenzen, dagegen habe ich tatsächlich was. 

Da ich selbst ursprünglich aus den neuen Bundesländer komme, weiß ich, dass Rechtsextremismus auch ein großes Problem ist. Aber halt nicht das einzige. Linker Extremismus und auch religiöser Extremismus gehören nicht weniger bekämpft und vom Staat verfolgt.

Und ich bin der Meinung, dass der Staat beim Thema linker Extremismus noch nicht die notwenige Härte zeigt. Wer das Gewaltmonopol des Staats untergräbt, egal was seine Motivation ist (links, rechts, religiös, was auch immer) gehört verfolgt und bestraft.


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2017)

Naturlich gab es Polizeigewalt in Hamburg – sagt dieser Polizist  - VICE
Klingt auch stark nach "es war halt einfach dämlich das ganze in Hamburg zu machen und die Planung war insgesamt miserabel" wie zu erwarten


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Naturlich gab es Polizeigewalt in Hamburg – sagt dieser Polizist  - VICE
> Klingt auch stark nach "es war halt einfach dämlich das ganze in Hamburg zu machen und die Planung war insgesamt miserabel" wie zu erwarten



Ihhh, er hat Polizeigewalt (Jehova) erwähnt, steinigt ihn! 



> Wenn ich von Polizisten s cheiße behandelt oder sogar verprügelt wurde,  und dann sagt man mir, das kannst du anzeigen, und zwar bei der Polizei,  dann ist das eher schwierig.



Ach wie könntem an nur auf solche Gedanken kommen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ihhh, er hat Polizeigewalt (Jehova) erwähnt, steinigt ihn!


Und er hat extrem Relativiert! Muss ein Linksextremer sein!
_"...Während des Gipfels habe ich Kollegen getroffen, die durch die Belastung  an die Grenzen gebracht wurden – körperlich und psychisch. Da musste  man gar nicht viel reden, man hat gesehen, wie fertig die waren. Das  ging ja auch durch die Presse, dass da Einheiten ohne Ende Dienst  geschoben haben und dann nicht mal eine richtige Unterkunft hatten. Da  mussten Leute teilweise in voller Montur auf dem nackten Boden pennen.  Und wenn man völlig durch ist und immer wieder über seine Grenzen  hinausgegangen ist,  passieren natürlich leichter Fehler...."

_Aber damit Selbstverständliches auch von allen verstanden wird, ergänzt er extra, hätten wir hier vermutlich auch machen müssen, aber ein klein wenig Bildungsniveau erwarte ich immer.
_"...Das ist in keiner Weise eine Entschuldigung, aber möglicherweise ist es ein Erklärungsansatz...."_


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Naturlich gab es Polizeigewalt in Hamburg – sagt dieser Polizist  - VICE
> Klingt auch stark nach "es war halt einfach dämlich das ganze in Hamburg zu machen und die Planung war insgesamt miserabel" wie zu erwarten



Ein Polizist der selber relativiert, als Bestätigung für die eigenen Relativierung nehmen, ist natürlich großes Kino.

Mal ein paar der Aussagen:



> Zum einen hätte man aber mit solchen Provokationen rechnen können.



Und anstatt die Provokationen entschieden zu verurteilen, findet sich hier eine Rechtfertigung.



> Durch ihren eher konfrontativen Kurs hat die Polizei dafür gesorgt, immer mehr von den eigentlich neutralen Personen gegen sich aufzubringen.



Die Polizei ist also selber schuld, an der Gewalt gegen Polizei? Und das von einem Polizisten? Schönes Victim-Blaming.



> Dieser Gipfel hat dafür gesorgt, dass Leute verstört wurden. Zum Beispiel Gewerbetreibende in den Gebieten, in denen es geknallt hat: Da sind rechtsfreie Räume entstanden, weil die Polizei nicht rechtzeitig reingegangen ist, sondern lieber abgewartet hat.



Reagiert die Polizei, ist es falsch, weil zu hart. Reagiert die Polizei nicht, dann ist es auch falsch. Was will der Mann? 

Kein roter Faden in seinen Aussagen.



> Da sehen dann Mittelständler ihr Lebenswerk in Schutt und Asche, und die fangen dann an zu zweifeln.



Wer hat denn ihr Lebenswerk in Schutt und Asche gelegt? Diese Frage stellt der Polzist nicht. Warum wohl?

Aber wer natürlich das Feindbild "Polizei" pflegen will, findet hier einen super Artikel.

Wie ich bereits in diesem Thread schon gesagt habe, die gesamte deutsche Polizei müsste mal für zwei Wochen (besser noch vier) kollektiv streiken. 

Mal sehen, wie die Lage dann im Land aussieht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"...Das ist in keiner Weise eine Entschuldigung, aber möglicherweise ist es ein Erklärungsansatz...."_



Saubere Aussage. Menschen, die versuchen Polzisten zu ermorden, sind vielleicht mit der Polizeiarbeit unzufrieden, aber:

_"...Das ist in keiner Weise eine Entschuldigung, aber möglicherweise ist es ein Erklärungsansatz...."_

So eine Aussage ist natürlich überhaupt nicht relativierend...


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und anstatt die Provokationen entschieden zu verurteilen, findet sich hier eine Rechtfertigung.


Das die Polizei nicht gerade dazu beigetragen hat die Provokationen nicht anzuheizen ignorierst du aber gekonnt.



> Die Polizei ist also selber schuld, an der Gewalt gegen Polizei? Und das von einem Polizisten? Schönes Victim-Blaming.


Zumindest nicht unschuldig aber das ignorierst du auch nein Gewalt gegen Polizei ist nicht in Ordnung aber als Polizei diese noch zu fördern/provozieren ist halt auch nicht gerade schlau.



> Reagiert die Polizei, ist es falsch, weil zu hart. Reagiert die Polizei nicht, dann ist es auch falsch. Was will der Mann?


Nein aber die Polizei kann auch falsch reagieren das kehrst du aber auch unter den Tisch keiner will das die Polizei gar nichts macht man will aber keine Polizei die über die Stränge schlägt ist doch verständlich oder nicht? 



> Wer hat denn ihr Lebenswerk in Schutt und Asche gelegt? Diese Frage stellt der Polzist nicht. Warum wohl?


Wer hat es nicht verhindert? 
Da man es bei dir immer extra erwähnen muss nein die Gewalt in der Schanze war trotzdem nicht in Ordnung 



> Aber wer natürlich das Feindbild "Polizei" pflegen will, findet hier einen super Artikel.


Stimmt böser Polizist warum sagt er nicht einfach die Gewalttäter sind an allem schuld und die Polizei macht keine Fehler


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2017)

Es geht langsam los. Mit etwas Distanz beginnen sachliche Analysen:
Wir sagwn es schon die ganze Zeit:
_"Zur Aufklärung gehört auch, die Rolle der Polizei zu überprüfen."_
G20 in Hamburg: Vorwurfe gegen Polizisten - Videos zeigen Gewalt im Grosseinsatz - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man muss schon zugeben, ist ist immer reine Notwehr.... ohne Worte:
LiveLeak.com - G20 Hamburg Germany Police Violence 2017


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Das die Polizei nicht gerade dazu beigetragen hat die Provokationen nicht anzuheizen ignorierst du aber gekonnt.



Aktion>Reaktion. Ist es zu viel verlangt, auf Demonstrationen gar nicht erst zu provozieren?

Für manche schon.



efdev schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht unschuldig aber das ignorierst du auch nein Gewalt gegen Polizei ist nicht in Ordnung aber als Polizei diese noch zu fördern/provozieren ist halt auch nicht gerade schlau.



Und für Vergewaltiger sind Frauen, die kurze Röcke tragen und Alkohol trinken, auch nicht unschuldig. Das macht die Erklärung aber nicht weniger falsch und widerwärtig.

Die Polizei hat auf die Gewalt reagiert. Die Polizei muss Gewalt gegen sich nicht hinnehmen. Ganz einfach. 



efdev schrieb:


> Nein aber die Polizei kann auch falsch reagieren das kehrst du aber auch unter den Tisch keiner will das die Polizei gar nichts macht man will aber keine Polizei die über die Stränge schlägt ist doch verständlich oder nicht?



Was darf die Polizei denn deiner Meinung nach tun? Lieb fragen, ob man doch bitte die Vermummung einstellt und bitte aufhören würde, mit Steinen und Mollis zu schmeißen und Stahlkugel mit Zwillen abzufeuern?

Und wenn die andere Seite dann nein sagt oder aber „**** die Polizei“ oder „Acab“ ruft, soll die Polizei dann gehen und sagen, na gut, wir haben es ja versucht.

Was darf die Polizei denn ganz konkret deiner Meinung nach machen? Sich wehren ja offensichtlich nicht. 



efdev schrieb:


> Wer hat es nicht verhindert?



Gut, wenn wir jetzt mit dieser Logik anfangen. Wer verhindert denn die ganzen Morde und Totschläge nicht, die ganzen Diebstähle und Einbrüche, die ganzen Betrugsfälle und Körperverletzungen?

Die Polizei natürlich. Warum auch den Leuten die Schuld geben, die diese Taten begehen.



efdev schrieb:


> Da man es bei dir immer extra erwähnen muss nein die Gewalt in der Schanze war trotzdem nicht in Ordnung



Nein, wie nett von dir diese Formulierung ist.

„Die Gewalt war trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.“ Geht’s noch bisschen verharmlosender?

Die richtige Aussage wäre: „Die Gewalt ist zu verurteilen.“ Punkt. Einfacher Satz. Ohne irgendwelche Relativierung, ohne irgendwelche Rechtfertigung. 



efdev schrieb:


> Stimmt böser Polizist warum sagt er nicht einfach die Gewalttäter sind an allem schuld und die Polizei macht keine Fehler



Er zäumt (wie viele hier auch), das Pferd von hinten auf. Nicht die Polizei ist mit dem Vorsatz zu Gewalt in die Hansestadt gekommen.

Das würde hier schon zig Mal erwähnt. Sucht die Schuld doch mal bei den Verursachern und nicht bei denen, die darauf reagiert haben.

Sag doch einfach Mal: „Die Gewalt ging von den Linksextremisten aus.“



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss schon zugeben, ist ist immer reine Notwehr.... ohne Worte:



Richtig, ohne Worte. Weil man überhaupt nicht sieht, wie es zu den einzelnen Aktionen gekommen ist. Wir wissen null über die Vorgeschichte.

Du legst doch sonst so viel Wert auf den _Kontext_, warum hier nicht?

Vielleicht wurde die Polizei zuvor angegriffen.

_"...Das ist in keiner Weise eine Entschuldigung, aber möglicherweise ist es ein Erklärungsansatz...."_

Drehen wir das ganze doch mal um.


----------



## Adam_West (26. Juli 2017)

@efdev: erklär mir mal bitte wie es aussehen soll: "...die Polizei nicht gerade dazu beigetragen hat die Provokationen nicht anzuheizen..." 
Oder besser, erkläre du mir bitte mal, wie DU es machen würdest, wenn dir 500 gewaltbereite Ausschreiter entgegenkommen, die gewillt sind alles und jeden zu verletzen und zu zerstören 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht langsam los. Mit etwas Distanz beginnen sachliche Analysen:
> Wir sagwn es schon die ganze Zeit:
> _"Zur Aufklärung gehört auch, die Rolle der Polizei zu überprüfen."_
> G20 in Hamburg: Vorwurfe gegen Polizisten - Videos zeigen Gewalt im Grosseinsatz - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...



Sachliche Analyse? Wo sind denn die Analysen die die linke Gewalt beleuchten? Man hört überall nur Anzeigen gegen Polizisten! 
Wo sind deine Verurteilungen gegen die linke Gewalt und Beweisvideos jener? Wo ist deine sachliche Analyse zu dieser Gewalt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Hier, direkt aus dem Spiegeltext:



> Die oft nur sekundenlangen Szenen sind außerdem häufig Momentaufnahmen ohne Kontext. Der ist für das Gesamtbild aber wichtig. Ein Beispiel: Auf Twitter hieß es, ein Polizist sei aus dem Wagen gestiegen und habe einen Demonstranten "grundlos ins Gesicht geschlagen". Mutmaßliche Aufnahmen des Vorfalls zeigten, dass der Mann zuvor zweimal sanft von der Polizei von der Straße geschoben wurde, damit Polizeiwagen passieren können. Auf dem Video ist nicht zu erkennen, wie hart der Polizist den Mann im Gesicht trifft.



So kann man mit ein bisschen Videoschnitt aus einer richtigen Polizeiaktion, brutale "Polizeigewalt" machen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

> Wenn ich von Polizisten ******* behandelt oder sogar verprügelt wurde, und dann sagt man mir, das kannst du anzeigen, und zwar bei der Polizei, dann ist das eher schwierig.



Anzeigen sind auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft oder dem Amtsgericht möglich.


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> @efdev: erklär mir mal bitte wie es aussehen soll: "...die Polizei nicht gerade dazu beigetragen hat die Provokationen nicht anzuheizen..."
> Oder besser, erkläre du mir bitte mal, wie DU es machen würdest, wenn dir 500 gewaltbereite Ausschreiter entgegenkommen, die gewillt sind alles und jeden zu verletzen und zu zerstören


Steht doch auch bei Vice die vorher genehmigten Camps wurden weggeräumt hat das geholfen die Situation nicht anzuheizen? 
Und das die gesamte Ausrichtung der Polizei kritisiert wird und nicht deeskalierend wirkend war ist dann auch egal und nein daran sind nicht die gemeinen Polizisten schuld sondern der Dödel ganz oben.
Man kann auch nur sehen was man will  

Aber wie immer man kritisiert das Verhalten der Polizei und schon relativiert man was die anderen gemacht haben, ach ja und noch besser es ist egal die anderen haben ja angefangen  
Und wehe man erwartet von der Polizei mehr als vom Rest dann unterstützt man natürlich auch direkt die Randalierer und Gewalttäter 

Ach so und selbst wenn alle Videos zu lasten der Polizei editiert wurden ist übermäßige Gewalt eben nicht Ok egal was vorangegangen ist die Polizei ist kein Schlägertrupp(hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## Adam_West (26. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Steht doch auch bei Vice die vorher genehmigten Camps wurden weggeräumt hat das geholfen die Situation nicht anzuheizen?



Wenn es die Situation notwendig macht, dann wird es abgeräumt. Man stelle sich vor, das Camp wäre dort verblieben und es hätte dort, aus welchem Grund auch immer, Verletzte gegeben, dann würden alle schreien "warum hat es keiner abegräumt und die Verletzten verhindert"



efdev schrieb:


> Man kann auch nur sehen was man will



K.a. was du meinst, aber ich hinterfrage differenziert. Im Gegensatz zu dir und anderen hier!



efdev schrieb:


> Aber wie immer man kritisiert das Verhalten der Polizei und schon relativiert man was die anderen gemacht haben, ach ja und noch besser es ist egal die anderen haben ja angefangen



Komisch, der Großteil dieses Threads liest sich genau so relativierend, aber pro-Gewalttäter!



efdev schrieb:


> Und wehe man erwartet von der Polizei mehr als vom Rest dann unterstützt man natürlich auch direkt die Randalierer und Gewalttäter



Dann schreibe das auch so und verstecke deine "Botschaft" nicht in Reinkritik gegen Polizei und allen anderen, natürlich alle außer die Linken Gewalttäter!


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss schon zugeben, ist ist immer reine Notwehr.... ohne Worte:
> LiveLeak.com - G20 Hamburg Germany Police Violence 2017



Schon krass. Bei min. 2:10 haut selbst der Video-Beamte noch mit dem Kamerastativ auf Leute am Boden ein. So viel Dreistigkeit muss man erst mal haben. Zumindest sollten dann auch Polizeivideos für die Auswertung vorhanden  sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Steht doch auch bei Vice die vorher genehmigten Camps wurden weggeräumt hat das geholfen die Situation nicht anzuheizen?



Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Polizei einem die Grundrechte beschneidet, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Ich gehe vor Gericht.
2) Ich greife die Polizei an.

Welche Variante darf es deiner Meinung nach sein?



efdev schrieb:


> Und das die gesamte Ausrichtung der Polizei kritisiert wird und nicht deeskalierend wirkend war ist dann auch egal und nein daran sind nicht die gemeinen Polizisten schuld sondern der Dödel ganz oben.



Nein, schuld sind die, die mit dem festen Vorsatz, Gewalt auszuüben (und es dann auch getan haben), nach Hamburg gekommen sind oder schon in der Stadt waren.

Die Linksextremisten.



efdev schrieb:


> Aber wie immer man kritisiert das Verhalten der Polizei und schon relativiert man was die anderen gemacht haben, ach ja und noch besser es ist egal die anderen haben ja angefangen



Ach, also ist es egal, dass die Gewalt von den Linksextremisten ausging, soll man dich so verstehen?



efdev schrieb:


> Und wehe man erwartet von der Polizei mehr als vom Rest dann unterstützt man natürlich auch direkt die Randalierer und Gewalttäter



Es heißt nicht ohne Grund Gewalt*monopol*.



efdev schrieb:


> Ach so und selbst wenn alle Videos zu lasten der Polizei editiert wurden ist übermäßige Gewalt eben nicht Ok egal was vorangegangen ist die Polizei ist kein Schlägertrupp(hoffe ich zumindest)



Wenn es zu Lasten der Polizei ist, ist es ja nicht mehr übermäßig, sondern angebracht.

Hier wird doch sonst so viel Wert auf den Kontext gelegt. Warum hier nicht?

Es macht schon ein Unterschied, ob man ein Video sieht, wo ein Polizist jemanden ins Gesicht schlägt oder ob man auch den Anfang davor sieht, dass besagte Person nach zweimaliger Aufforderung durch die Polizei immer noch die Polizeiarbeit behindert.

Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon krass. Bei min. 2:10 haut selbst der Video-Beamte noch mit dem Kamerastativ auf Leute am Boden ein. So viel Dreistigkeit muss man erst mal haben. Zumindest sollten dann auch Polizeivideos für die Auswertung vorhanden  sein.



Wir wissen nicht, was zuvor passiert ist. Vielleiht gibt es dafür gute Gründe.


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Dann schreibe das auch so und verstecke deine "Botschaft" nicht in Reinkritik gegen Polizei und allen anderen, natürlich alle außer die Linken Gewalttäter!



Warum sollte ich denn noch extra erwähnen das es falsch ist das die Gewalttäter da gemacht haben von etwas anderen kann man da doch gar nicht ausgehen da es wahllose Gewalt war völlig ohne irgendein reales Ziel 
Und viel zu Diskutieren gibt es da auch nicht  
Entsprechend ist Fehlverhalten der Polizei viel mehr von Interesse als das Offensichtliche genauso ist auch die Fehlplanung von höherer Relevanz, allein schon das nicht genügend/ungenügend Unterkünfte für Polizisten vorhanden waren und die Belastung einfach viel zu viel war und damit Fehlverhalten auch billigend in Kauf genommen wurde.

@Kaaruzo ach so übermäßige Gewalt ist jetzt in Ordnung immerhin war der andere zuerst Böse  ach Leute am Boden noch zu vermöbeln dafür gibt es Gründe?


----------



## Rolk (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon krass. Bei min. 2:10 haut selbst der Video-Beamte noch mit dem Kamerastativ auf Leute am Boden ein. So viel Dreistigkeit muss man erst mal haben. Zumindest sollten dann auch Polizeivideos für die Auswertung vorhanden  sein.



Da kann man ja gerade mal gar nichts erkennen. Der könnte mit dem Stativ genauso auch irgend etwas zur Seite schieben. Überhaupt alles schön zusammengeschnitten und mit Sicherheit vieles aus dem Kontext gerissen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich denn noch extra erwähnen das es falsch ist das die Gewalttäter da gemacht haben von etwas anderen kann man da doch gar nicht ausgehen da es wahllose Gewalt war völlig ohne irgendein reales Ziel
> Und viel zu Diskutieren gibt es da auch nicht
> Entsprechend ist Fehlverhalten der Polizei viel mehr von Interesse als das Offensichtliche genauso ist auch die Fehlplanung von höherer Relevanz, allein schon das nicht genügend/ungenügend Unterkünfte für Polizisten vorhanden waren und die Belastung einfach viel zu viel war und damit Fehlverhalten auch billigend in Kauf genommen wurde.:



Dann sag es doch mal auch so.

Sag: "Die Gewalt ging von den Linksextremisten aus und die Gewalt ist zu verurteilen." Einfach so, ohne Relativierung.



efdev schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo ach so übermäßige Gewalt ist jetzt in Ordnung immerhin war der andere zuerst Böse



Wenn es gerechtfertigt ist, war es nicht übermäßig. Was ist daran eigenltich so schwer zu verstehen?

Und nochmal für dich zum mitschreiben, es heißt Gewalt*monopol*. Wenn andere Gewalt einsetzen (wozu sie nicht befugt sind), dann ist es die Aufgabe der Polizei, das zu unterbinden. Auch mit Gewalt.

Und, ja es macht einen Unterschied, wer angefangen hat. Wenn du mich schlägst und ich wehre mich dagegen, was denkst du, wird der Richter sagen?

"Ach, es war egal, wer angefangen hat, sie haben ja auch geschlagen". Glaubst du, so würde das ablaufen?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, was zuvor passiert ist. Vielleiht gibt es dafür gute Gründe.



Ach so. Wenn also ein Demonstrant am Boden liegt, darf der Polizist noch mal nachschlagen?
Für mich sieht das schlicht nach Rache aus, was der Polizist da macht. Das bedeutet, dass er seine Nerven nicht im Griff hat. Was wiederum bedeutet, dass er für den Job nicht geeignet ist.
Gründe geben -- echt jetzt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Warum nicht, hier wird doch in einer Tour nach Ausreden und Relativierung *für* die Linksextremisten gesucht, warum nicht auch mal *dagegen*.

Wie heißt es doch hier immer so schön. Den Kontext beachten. Vielleicht hat er sich weiter gegen die Festnahme gewehrt, wer weiß das schon. Vielleicht hat er zuvor, die Polizisten angegrifen, weißt du das?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, was zuvor passiert ist. Vielleiht gibt es dafür gute Gründe.



Dannnennemaleinen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dannnennemaleinen.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...burg-g20-und-die-krawalle-90.html#post8954551


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum nicht, hier wird doch in einer Tour nach Ausreden und Relativierung *für* die Linksextremisten gesucht, warum nicht auch mal *dagegen*.
> 
> Wie heißt es doch hier immer so schön. Den Kontext beachten. Vielleicht hat er sich weiter gegen die Festnahme gewehrt, wer weiß das schon. Vielleicht hat er zuvor, die Polizisten angegrifen, weißt du das?



Also darf der Polizist einen wehrlosen Mann am Boden liegend weiter verprügeln?
Komisch. Ich habe mal gelernt, dass man Menschen, die am Boden liegen, nicht mehr tritt und schlägt, weil sie eben verloren haben, denn sonst würden sie nicht am Boden liegen.
Aber heute ist das leider Mode, dass du weiter ein drischt. Egal ob jetzt Polizist oder andere Typen.
Die Gesellschaft ist schlicht gewalttätiger geworden -- und zwar von allen Seiten.
Und mir ist es völlig egal, ob einer Uniform trägt oder ein Lippenpiercing hat. Wer jemanden tritt oder schlägt, der am Boden liegt, gehört bestraft.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Wenn schon jemand am Boden liegt hat man da nicht mehr drauf einzuschlagen, oder klar zu treten. Das ist keine Notwehr mehr, im Gegenteil, jetzt besteht für den, der am Boden liegt das Notwehr-Recht.

Selbst wenn man die Vorgeschichte nicht kennt, wäre es auf jeden Fall mindestens ein Notwehrexzess. Gegen einen Notwehrexzess besteht das Recht der Notwehr. 



> § 33 Überschreitung der Notwehr
> 
> Überschreitet der Täter die Grenzen der Notwehr aus Verwirrung, Furcht oder
> Schrecken, so wird er nicht bestraft.
> ...



Notwehr liegt bekanntlich nur vor, wenn der Angriff gegenwärtig ist.


> Gegenwärtig ist ein Angriff, wenn er unmittelbar bevorsteht, gerade stattfindet
> oder noch nicht beendet ist *(andauert)*



Allerdings darf ein Notwehrexzess bei einem Polizisten bei einem normalen Einsatz einfach nicht passieren. Die sind doch nicht das erste mal auf eine Demo und sollten wissen, was auf sie zukommt und wie man da deeskalierend reagiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also darf der Polizist einen wehrlosen Mann am Boden liegend weiter verprügeln?
> Komisch. Ich habe mal gelernt, dass man Menschen, die am Boden liegen, nicht mehr tritt und schlägt, weil sie eben verloren haben, denn sonst würden sie nicht am Boden liegen.
> Aber heute ist das leider Mode, dass du weiter ein drischt. Egal ob jetzt Polizist oder andere Typen.
> Die Gesellschaft ist schlicht gewalttätiger geworden -- und zwar von allen Seiten.
> Und mir ist es völlig egal, ob einer Uniform trägt oder ein Lippenpiercing hat. Wer jemanden tritt oder schlägt, der am Boden liegt, gehört bestraft.



Und ich habe mal gelernt, dass man Polzisten nicht angreift und nicht auf Einsatzfahrzeuge klettert. 

Wie gesagt, wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn schon jemand am Boden liegt hat man da nicht mehr drauf einzuschlagen, oder klar zu treten. Das ist keine Notwehr mehr, im Gegenteil, jetzt besteht für den, der am Boden liegt das Notwehr recht.
> 
> Selbst wenn man die Vorgeschichte nicht kennt, wäre es auf jeden Fall mindestens ein Notwehrexzess. Gegen einen Notwehrexzess besteht das Recht der Notwehr.
> Allerdings darf ein Notwehrexzess bei einem Polizisten bei einem normalen Einsatz einfach nicht passieren. Die sind doch nicht das erste mal auf eine Demo und sollten wissen, was auf sie zukommt und wie man da deeskalierend reagiert.



Wenn man von Anfang friedlich bleibt, müsste die Polizei ja nicht so reagieren. Aber da sind ja am Kern des Problems.

Die klare Benennung, wer mit der Gewalt angefangen hat. Die klare Verurteilung von linksextremistischer Gewalt.

Vielleicht setzten wir da einfach mal an. Wie wäre das?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man die Vorgeschichte nicht kennt, wäre es auf jeden Fall mindestens ein Notwehrexzess. Gegen einen Notwehrexzess besteht das Recht der Notwehr.
> Allerdings darf ein Notwehrexzess bei einem Polizisten bei einem normalen Einsatz einfach nicht passieren. Die sind doch nicht das erste mal auf eine Demo und sollten wissen, was auf sie zukommt und wie man da deeskalierend reagiert.



Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass ich vermute, dass der Polizist schlicht auch Rache weiter auf den Typen eingeschlagen hat.
Und Rache hat bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ich habe mal gelernt, dass man Polzisten nicht angreift und nicht auf Einsatzfahrzeuge klettert.



Ist denn im Video zu sehen, wie der Polizist von dem am Boden liegenden Mann angegriffen wurde?
Ich kenne nur die Szene, wo er verprügelt wird.
Und am Anfang des Videos schubst ein Polizist eine Person von sich weg. Wieso? Ich konnte da keinen Grund sehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass ich vermute, dass der Polizist schlicht auch Rache weiter auf den Typen eingeschlagen hat.
> Und Rache hat bei der Polizei nichts zu suchen.



Ich vermute, dass er sich am Boden immer noch gewehrt hat gegen die Festnahme. Also war das schlicht eine robuste Einsatztaktik.
Und eine robuste Einsatztaktik hat bei der Polizei was zu suchen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist denn im Video zu sehen, wie der Polizist von dem am Boden liegenden Mann angegriffen wurde?
> Ich kenne nur die Szene, wo er verprügelt wird.
> Und am Anfang des Videos schubst ein Polizist eine Person von sich weg. Wieso? Ich konnte da keinen Grund sehen.



Ich habe doch den Wortlaut aus dem Spiegeltext genannt. Vielleicht wurde da die Vorgeschichte weggeschnitten.



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Die oft nur sekundenlangen Szenen sind außerdem häufig Momentaufnahmen ohne Kontext. Der ist für das Gesamtbild aber wichtig. Ein Beispiel: Auf Twitter hieß es, ein Polizist sei aus dem Wagen gestiegen und habe einen Demonstranten "grundlos ins Gesicht geschlagen". Mutmaßliche Aufnahmen des Vorfalls zeigten, dass der Mann zuvor zweimal sanft von der Polizei von der Straße geschoben wurde, damit Polizeiwagen passieren können. Auf dem Video ist nicht zu erkennen, wie hart der Polizist den Mann im Gesicht trifft.



So kann man mit ein bisschen Videoschnitt, aus einer rechtmäßigen Polizeiaktion, "brutale Polizeigewalt" herbeizaubern.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2017)

Und ich habe mal gelernt, dass die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt bleiben muss. Man darf niemanden alle Zähne aus dem Kiefer hauen, nur weil er einem den Mittelfinger zeigt oder dumm rumsteht. Aber schön zu sehen, wie du hier wieder zu Gewalt gegen alles und jeden aufrufst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die klare Benennung, wer mit der Gewalt angefangen hat. Die klare Verurteilung von linksextremistischer Gewalt.


Der Vandalismus und die Angriffe auf die Polizei wurden hier im Thread  mehrfach verurteilt. Aber anscheinend scheint manch einer entweder nicht  richtig zu lesen oder die Leute auf Ignore zu haben, um dann nach  Vermutung was da stehen könnte, seine Beiträge zu schreiben.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass er sich am Boden immer noch gewehrt hat gegen die Festnahme. Also war das schlicht eine robuste Einsatztaktik.
> Und eine robuste Einsatztaktik hat bei der Polizei was zu suchen.



Da tritt man aber trotzdem nicht auf die Leute ein. Da reicht es die Leute (eventuell zu zweit) auf den Bauch zu drehen und mit dem Polizeigriff zu fixieren. Wenn da so ein 100kg Typ auf dir drauf liegt und dir den Arm halb hochdrückt, da wehrt sich keiner mehr, der nicht ne ausgekugelte Schulter möchte. 
Das lernt normalerweise jeder Polizist in der Grundausbildung beim Nah-/Bodenkampf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich habe mal gelernt, dass die Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt bleiben muss. Man darf niemanden alle Zähne aus dem Kiefer hauen, nur weil er einem den Mittelfinger zeigt oder dumm rumsteht. Aber schön zu sehen, wie du hier wieder zu Gewalt gegen alles und jeden aufrufst.
> 
> Der Vandalismus und die Angriffe auf die Polizei wurden hier im Thread  mehrfach verurteilt. Aber anscheinend scheint manch einer entweder nicht  richtig zu lesen oder die Leute auf Ignore zu haben, um dann nach  Vermutung was da stehen könnte, seine Beiträge zu schreiben.



Die Polizei bei ihrer Arbeit zu behindern oder anzugreifen, ist aber mehr als nur "dumm rumstehen". 

Aber wie immer wird hier der Polizei der schwarze Peter zugeschoben, als die Gewalt mal den Verursachern zuzuschreiben. Was genau ist daran so schwer für euch, einfach mal die linksextremistische Gewalt zu verurteilen. Ohne im nächsten Halbsatz nach dem obligatorischen "aber" die Polizei anzugreifen?

"Ich bin gegen linke Gewalt, aber..." ist keine glaubwürdige Distanzierung bzw. Verurteilung.

Und linksextremistischen Terrorismus als Vandalismus zu verharmlosen, genau das ist Relativerung.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da tritt man aber trotzdem nicht auf die Leute ein. Da reicht es die Leute (eventuell zu zweit) auf den Bauch zu drehen und mit dem Polizeigriff zu fixieren. Wenn da so ein 100kg Typ auf dir drauf liegt und dir den Arm halb hochdrückt, da wehrt sich keiner mehr, der nicht ne ausgekugelte Schulter möchte.
> Das lernt normalerweise jeder Polizist in der Grundausbildung beim Nah-/Bodenkampf.



Also doch, die Polizei darf sich nicht wehren, auch nicht zum Eigenschutz, ja?

Was genau ist eigentlich daran zu viel verlangt, Polizisten nicht anzugreifen? Nur mal so als Frage.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

In den Videos wird aber nicht nur auf den sogenannten Schwarzen Block eingeprügelt, sondern auch auf andere, die unvermummt sind oder in lustigen Kostümen auftreten (ohne Vermummung).


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass er sich am Boden immer noch gewehrt hat gegen die Festnahme. Also war das schlicht eine robuste Einsatztaktik.
> Und eine robuste Einsatztaktik hat bei der Polizei was zu suchen.



Aha. Also bist du dafür, dass sich die Polizei mit Gewalt durchsetzt, egal was vorher passiert ist?
Solange auf jemanden einschlagen, bis der Notarzt nichts mehr feststellen kann?
Was passiert, wenn du aus einem Geschäft kommst, zufällig in eine Demonstration gerätst und gegen einen Polizisten prallst, weil du beide Hände voll hast und nicht genauso sehen konntest.
Der Cop schubst dich sofort von sich. Du fällst hin und eher du wieder auf den Beinen bist, haben schon zwei Polizisten deine Kniescheiben mit den Schlagstöcken eingeschlagen.
Was machst du dann? Den Daumen hoch halten, weil du es klasse findest, wie die Polizei vorgeht?

Ich sag ja. Ein Polizist ist nett, freundlich und zuvorkommen und lauscht auf das, was du sagst.
Eine Hundertschaft agiert wie ein Schwarm, da gibt es kein Individuum mehr, mit dem du Verbindung aufnehmen kannst. Da kommt als erster der Schlagstock.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sag ja. Ein Polizist ist nett, freundlich und zuvorkommen und lauscht auf das, was du sagst.
> Eine Hundertschaft agiert wie ein Schwarm, da gibt es kein Individuum mehr, mit dem du Verbindung aufnehmen kannst. Da kommt als erster der Schlagstock.



Wobei es durchaus Berichte aus den Camps gab, das sich die Leute ganz normal mit den Polizisten unterhalten konnten und teilweise sogar ähnliche Meinungen hatten. Plötzlich gab es dann einen Einsatzbefehl und die Leute, die sich vorher noch nett unterhalten haben gingen auseinander los.

Hinterher war es wohl auch wieder ganz nett: G20 in Hamburg: An der Reeperbahn spielen Polizisten und Protestler Tic Tac Toe | STERN.de
Erlebnisse von 2 Seiten: So haben ein Polizist und ein Gipfelgegner G20 in Hamburg erlebt | hessenschau.de | Gesellschaft


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aha. Also bist du dafür, dass sich die Polizei mit Gewalt durchsetzt, egal was vorher passiert ist?



Wenn die Polizei angegriffen wird, soll und muss sie sich verteidigen. Und das Gewaltmonopol liegt nunmal beim Staat, nicht bei Extremisten (egal welcher Motiviation).



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange auf jemanden einschlagen, bis der Notarzt nichts mehr feststellen kann?



Solange bis die Bedrohung, die von der Person ausgeht, beseitigt ist oder solange, bis die Person sich nicht mehr gegen die Festnahme wehrt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn du aus einem Geschäft kommst, zufällig in eine Demonstration gerätst und gegen einen Polizisten prallst, weil du beide Hände voll hast und nicht genauso sehen konntest. Der Cop schubst dich sofort von sich. Du fällst hin und eher du wieder auf den Beinen bist, haben schon zwei Polizisten deine Kniescheiben mit den Schlagstöcken eingeschlagen. Was machst du dann? Den Daumen hoch halten, weil du es klasse findest, wie die Polizei vorgeht?



Was das immer für lebensferne Beispiel sind. Wer kommt denn „zufällig“ in eine Demonstration? Ist die aus dem Erdreich gekommen?

Und natürlich schubst jeder Polizist sofort los. Auch hier wieder, merkt man das Weltbild. 

Es gibt kein friedlichen Polizisten ,oder? Sind alles Schubser und Schläger?

Wenn wir schon lebensfern argumentieren, dann möchte ich nochmal meinen Vorschlag aufgreifen.

Die Polizisten im Land streiken einfach mal kollektiv für zwei (oder besser noch vier) Wochen. Würde dir das besser gefallen?

Damit es ja nicht mehr zu „böser Polizeigewalt“ kommen kann?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sag ja. Ein Polizist ist nett, freundlich und zuvorkommen und lauscht auf das, was du sagst. Eine Hundertschaft agiert wie ein Schwarm, da gibt es kein Individuum mehr, mit dem du Verbindung aufnehmen kannst. Da kommt als erster der Schlagstock.



Also doch, alles hirnlose Schläger, die nur noch triebgesteuert sind. Am besten wir lösen die Polizei einfach auf.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es durchaus Berichte aus den Camps gab, das sich die Leute ganz normal mit den Polizisten unterhalten konnten und teilweise sogar ähnliche Meinungen hatten. Plötzlich gab es dann einen Einsatzbefehl und die Leute, die sich vorher noch nett unterhalten haben gingen auseinander los.



Ja, da sind einzelne Polizisten hingegangen und haben mit den Leuten gesprochen. Völlig legitim und auch wünschenswert.
Nur klappt das nicht mehr auf der Straße, wenn die Polizei eine Wand bildet und alles zurück drängt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was das immer für lebensferne Beispiel sind. Wer kommt denn „zufällig“ in eine Demonstration? Ist die aus dem Erdreich gekommen?



Ist mir tatsächlich schon mal passiert.
Das liegt schlicht daran, dass ich nicht weiß, wann wo eine Demonstration statt findet.
Oder guckst du immer vorher nach?
Und dann kommst du auf die Straße und neben dir stehen plötzlich eine Gruppe von Polizisten. Dick eingepackt, mit Visier und Schlagstock.
Man stelle sich vor, ich hätte eine schnelle Bewegung gemacht oder hätte einen Schal um den Hals.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also doch, alles hirnlose Schläger, die nur noch triebgesteuert sind. Am besten wir lösen die Polizei einfach auf.



Und das stört mich bei dir sehr.
Ich habe klar gestellt, wann wie und wo man die Polizei einordnen kann.
Du unterstellst aber, dass ich die Polizei grundsätzlich für Schläger halte.
Du liest die Posts, wie sie dir passen und pickst dir das raus, was dir in den Kram passt und das andere ignorierst du.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist mir tatsächlich schon mal passiert. Das liegt schlicht daran, dass ich nicht weiß, wann wo eine Demonstration statt findet.



Du bist also in einen Laden gegangen (da war die Demo offensichtlich noch nicht da) und bist rausgegangen und da war sie denn da und du hast es vorm rausgehen nicht bemerkt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder guckst du immer vorher nach?



Nein, ich bin auch noch nie zufällig in einer Demo gelandet. Und wenn ich mir die sonstigen Demos hier in Hamburg angucke, die hört man schon weit, weit bevor sie bei einem sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann kommst du auf die Straße und neben dir stehen plötzlich eine Gruppe von Polizisten. Dick eingepackt, mit Visier und Schlagstock.



Dann ist das wohl nicht die friedlichste Demo, wenn die Polizei gleich so anrückt, oder? Auf den meisten Demos, die ich bisher gesehen habe, ist die Polizei ganz normal gekleidet. Nur wenn erhöhtes Gewaltpotenzial bestehen, kommt die Polizei so. 

Und wenn eine Demo mit erhöhten Gewaltpotenzial ansteht (wie z.B. die „Welcome to hell“ Demo) sollte man das meiner Meinung nach mitbekommen und sich nicht plötzlich auf einer zufälligen Demo wiederfinden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, ich hätte eine schnelle Bewegung gemacht oder hätte einen Schal um den Hals.



Falsche Zeit, falscher Ort. Manchmal hat man schlicht Pech im Leben. Soll die Polizei gar keine Gewalt mehr anwenden, weil immer das Risiko besteht, unbeteiligte zu treffen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das stört mich bei dir sehr.
> Ich habe klar gestellt, wann wie und wo man die Polizei einordnen kann.
> Du unterstellst aber, dass ich die Polizei grundsätzlich für Schläger halte.
> Du liest die Posts, wie sie dir passen und pickst dir das raus, was dir in den Kram passt und das andere ignorierst du.



Also das, was die anderen in einer Tour mit mir machen? Komisch, da habe ich von dir noch nie Kritik gehört.

Ich passe mich nur der Art hier im Thread an. Wo mir ja auch unterstellt wird, ich würde die Opfer vom  Tian’anmen-Massaker als Schwerstkriminelle betrachten.

Offensichtlich gehört ja Übertreibung hier zum guten Ton. Ich passe mich da nur der Mehrheit an.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und linksextremistischen Terrorismus als Vandalismus zu verharmlosen, genau das ist Relativerung.


Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Wo sind entsprechende Urteile oder zumindest Anklagen wegen Terrorismus?
G20-Krawalle – Die Verhafteten und ihre Straftaten - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt
Da ist nirgendwo etwas bzgl. Terrorismus, terroristische Vereinigung, terroristische Bestrebungen oder Durchführung einer schweren staatsgefährdeten Straftat dabei.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

Heißt das im Umkehrschluss alle terroristischen Attacken sind für dich keine, solange es kein Urteil diesbezüglich gibt?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was das immer für lebensferne Beispiel sind. Wer kommt denn „zufällig“ in eine Demonstration? Ist die aus dem Erdreich gekommen?



Ist mir auch schon mehrfach passiert, weil Pegida mal wieder illegal vorm Hauptbahnhof stand. Die werden komischerweise nicht von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen. 

Wohl weil da einzelne Polizisten mit Pegida sympathisieren und ihnen einen guten Tag wünschen: Hat die Polizei in Dresden richtig gehandelt? | MDR.DE



> *Die Polizei löste die Quasi-Versammlung trotz eines bestehenden Verbots nicht auf.*


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon passiert, weil Pegida mal wieder illegal vorm Hauptbahnhof stand.


A) Hört man dich schon von weitem?
B) Wenn sie da tatsächlich illegalerweise waren, gilt natürlich das gleiche. Auffordern die illegale Demo aufzulösen. Wenn sich jmd widersetzt, die Demo mit Gewalt auflösen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da kann man ja gerade mal gar nichts erkennen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinbar, wenn ich laut lachend dem Text folge, scheinen wirklich viele nicht zu verstehen, was hier passiert.
Es ist, wie ich schon schrieb, eine Entwicklung über 50 Jahre. Angefangen hat die Polizei mit massiver
Gewalt in den Sechzigern. Die Demonstranten haben gelernt, die friedlichen waren immer friedlich und die
meisten blieben es, abgesehen von wenigen, die sich durch massive Polizeigewalt in ihren Rechten einge-
schränkt fühlten.

Die sogenannten _"gewaltbereiten" Demonstranten" _wissen genau, was sie dürfen und was nicht. Wenn sie
wollten, dass Polizisten sterben, dann würden welche sterben. Totsfälle bisher unter der Polizei = null

Das ganze ist ein Spiel. Die Polizisten provozieren die Demonstranten, damit sie sofort alles auflösen können,
wenn einer "Buh" sagt. Die Demonstranten rüsten im Rahmen der Gesetze auf und haben nichts dabei, was
verboten ist. Keine Schußwaffen, keinen Sprengstoff. Alkohol zu transportieren ist erlaubt, Zwillen sind "Spiel-
zeug", etc. Es führt dazu, dass die Polizei aufrüsten muss und heute mehr Mummenschanz betreibt, als Funktions-
kleidung zu haben. Die armen Kerle schwitzen sich zu tode und bekommen zuhauf Kreislaufkolapse. Genau
das war das Ziel. Das Ziel ist nicht, ein Polizisten umzubringen. Unangemessen ist  die Gewalt mancher Spalter
 trotzdem, unnötig und leider werden Polizisten, auch langfristig, verletzend. Das verachte ich, da hört der 
Spaß auf.

Heute ist das Spiel eher umgedreht. Heute lassen sich weniger die Demonstranten provozieren, die kennen
das Spiel gut. Heute drehen immer mehr Polizisten durch. Und genau darauf warten die "gewaltbereiten Chaoten".
Sobald einer der Profis in grün, oder blau oder was auch immer gerade Mode ist, durchdreht, werden zehn Kameras
darauf gehalten. Das ist viel effektiver, als Polizisten umzubringen. Man stellt die Polizei blos, darum geht es und 
genau das ist in Hamburg effektiv umgesetzt worden. Die Kollateralschäden dafür waren natürlich unerträglich.

Aber so sind männliche Spiele. Gewaltdrohungen von beiden Seiten, etc. Vielleicht würde eine Frauenquote 
helfen. min. 30% bei der Polizei und auf jeden 10m² Demonstrantenfläche. Beim Fussball hilft das ja auch....

Ansonsten an dieser Stelle allen, die bei G20 verletzt wurden, gute Besserung von meiner Seite. Für mich ist der
Begriff "Kollateralschaden" an Zynismus kaum zu überbieten und für mich verbietet sich Gewalt gegen Menschen
immer. Selbst Notwehr lehne ich ab. Ich halte auch die zweite Wange hin. Aber das ist mein Ansatz, andere haben 
andere und müssen das mit sich verantworten.


----------



## Adam_West (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon mehrfach passiert, weil Pegida mal wieder illegal vorm Hauptbahnhof stand. Die werden komischerweise nicht von der Polizei zusammengeschlagen.
> 
> Wohl weil da einzelne Polizisten mit Pegida sympathisieren und ihnen einen guten Tag wünschen: Hat die Polizei in Dresden richtig gehandelt? | MDR.DE



Wieviel unangemeldete Demozüge von Links gab es schon in vielen Städten in den letzten Jahren? Wurden diese aufgelöst? Nein.

Ach Moment, ich vergaß, wir schwimmen ja hier nur in eine Richtung 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wohl weil da einzelne Polizisten mit Pegida sympathisieren und ihnen einen guten Tag wünschen: Hat die Polizei in Dresden richtig gehandelt? | MDR.DE



Jetzt sympathisiert schon die GESAMTE Polizei mit Pegida, weil !1! Beamter dies gewünscht hat? Wie war das nochmal mit den tollen Grundsätzen: Gegen Pauschalisierung etc. Gilt natürlich nicht, wenn man gegen die Polizei schießen kann, nä


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Hört man dich schon von weitem?
> B) Wenn sie da tatsächlich illegalerweise waren, gilt natürlich das gleiche. Auffordern die illegale Demo aufzulösen. Wenn sich jmd widersetzt, die Demo mit Gewalt auflösen.



A) Warum sollte man mich hören?? 

Was man hört ist die rechte Hetze von Pegida.

B) Die Polizei steht nur daneben. Da kommen keine Aufforderungen oder ein Eingreifen.




Adam_West schrieb:


> Jetzt sympathisiert schon die GESAMTE Polizei mit Pegida, weil !1! Beamter dies gewünscht hat? Wie war das nochmal mit den tollen Grundsätzen: Gegen Pauschalisierung etc. Gilt natürlich nicht, wenn man gegen die Polizei schießen kann, nä



Wenn man schon etwas zitiert, sollte man sich das Zitat schon durchlesen. Da steht eindeutig "_einzelne Polizisten". 

__einzelne <> _GESAMTE, verstehst du schon?


----------



## blautemple (26. Juli 2017)

@Kaaruzo 
Schon interessant was du so schreibst, einerseits den anderen permanent vorwerfen sie würden Gewalt relativieren und andererseits genau dasselbe tun.
Wasser predigen und Wein saufen, oder wie sagt man so schön


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> A) Warum sollte man mich hören??
> 
> Was man hört ist die rechte Hetze von Pegida.



Sorry, verschrieben. Ich meinte hört man *die* nicht schon von weitem? 



DKK007 schrieb:


> B) Die Polizei steht nur daneben. Da kommen keine Aufforderungen oder ein Eingreifen.



Dann steht es dir doch frei, dich a) bei der Polizei zu beschweren oder b) Politiker diesbezüglich anzuschreiben, oder c) eine Partei zu wählen, die eine andere Politik betreiben möchte oder aber d) selbst eine Partei  zu gründen.



blautemple schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Schon interessant was du so schreibst, einerseits den anderen permanent vorwerfen sie würden Gewalt relativieren und andererseits genau dasselbe tun.
> Wasser predigen und Wein saufen, oder wie sagt man so schön



Das der Staat das Gewaltmonopol innehat (ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das vielleicht schon 1 oder 2 mal erwähnt habe), weißt du schon? Der Staat darf Gewalt legal einsetzen. Linksextremisten nicht. 

Aber auch hier, wird mal wieder das Feindbild "Polizei" gepflegt. Auf eine ernsthafte Verurteilung von linker Gewalt warte ich hier wohl vergeblich. Es wird immer auf "Ich bin gegen linke Gewalt, aber..." oder auf "Linke Gewalt ist doof, aber die Polizei..." hinauslaufen.

Was genau hindert euch daran, linksextremistische Gewalt zu verurteilen, ohne zu relativieren und die Polizei zu erwähnen?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sorry, verschrieben. Ich meinte hört man *die* nicht schon von weitem?



Wenn man aber aus dem Bahnhof kommt, und die direkt davor stehen, hat man da auch nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Man muss ja irgendwie zur Bus/Straßenbahnhaltestelle kommen.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juli 2017)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich, der Staat darf also völlig legal Leute verprügeln. Interessant


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ach jetzt verstehe ich, der Staat darf also völlig legal Leute verprügeln. Interessant



Tasächlich darf er das in begründeten Fällen. Genau dafür gibt es ja Schlagstöcke.

Nicht, dass ich es gut finde, wenn so etwas passiert. Aber wenn es passiert, dann sollte man, bevor man ein Urteil fällt (egal ob gegen den Polizisten oder den Demonstranten) wirklich alle Fakten kennen und den gesamten Hergang. Was leider fast nie der Fall ist.

Hier wird ganz schnell auf Grund irgendwelcher unscharfen, pointiert geschnittenen Videos geurteilt, und das dann auch noch in ganz fester und unerschütterlicher Überzeugung, sich nicht irren zu können.

iU hat vorhin tatsächlich einen sehr differenzierten und interessanten Beitrag geschrieben, den offenbar keiner zur Kenntnis genommen hat. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Staat darf Gewalt legal einsetzen. Linksextremisten nicht.


Was für pauschaler Blödsinn. Die Gewalt des Staates muss 
"angemessen" sein, Bei jedem anderem ist Notwehr erlaubt. 
Der Staat darf keineswegs willkürliche Gewalt einsetzen,
andere Menschen dürfen im Ausnahmefall natürlich auch
Gewalt nutzen. Siehe Grundgesetz Artikel 20

Wann Notwehr gegen Polizisten in Rage erlaubt ist, müssen 
Gerichte im Einzelfall klären. Da ist es sicherer, sich einfach 
zu tode  prügeln zu lassen, sonst bekommt man noch eine Strafe
obendrauf.

Darum hält sich mein Mitleid gegen über Polizisten, wenn sich 
angegiffene Menschen gegen unangemessene Gewalt wehren, 
in Grenzen.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

Hat Kaaruzo was von willkürlicher und unangemessener Gewalt geschrieben? Muss ich wohl überlesen haben...

Man kann Text auch immer absichtlich missverstehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ach jetzt verstehe ich, der Staat darf also völlig legal Leute verprügeln. Interessant



Natürlich darf er das. Dafür ist die Exekutive da. 

Und die Judikative guckt sich im Zweifelsfall an, ob das gerechtfertigt war.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum hält sich mein Mitleid gegen über Polizisten, wenn sich
> angegiffene Menschen gegen unangemessene Gewalt wehren, in Grenzen.



Und was angemessen ist oder nicht, sieht man nicht auf zurechtgeschnittenen Videos.



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Die oft nur sekundenlangen Szenen sind außerdem häufig Momentaufnahmen ohne Kontext. Der ist für das Gesamtbild aber wichtig. Ein Beispiel: Auf Twitter hieß es, ein Polizist sei aus dem Wagen gestiegen und habe einen Demonstranten "grundlos ins Gesicht geschlagen". Mutmaßliche Aufnahmen des Vorfalls zeigten, dass der Mann zuvor zweimal sanft von der Polizei von der Straße geschoben wurde, damit Polizeiwagen passieren können. Auf dem Video ist nicht zu erkennen, wie hart der Polizist den Mann im Gesicht trifft.



Genau mit solchen Tricks, wird aus einem angemessenen Verhalten, ein unangemessenes. Einfach die Vorgeschichte weglassen und schon hat man aus einem normalen Polizeieinsatz, "brutale Polizeigewalt" gezaubert.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juli 2017)

Man muss aber auch niemandem ins Gesicht schlagen der im Weg steht. Das hätte man sicher auch mit einem "geht doch mal aus dem Weg!" lösen können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch niemandem ins Gesicht schlagen der im Weg steht. Das hätte man sicher auch mit einem "geht doch mal aus dem Weg!" lösen können.


Nachdem man besagte Person schon zweimal aus dem Weg geräumt hat? Wie oft und lange soll sich die Polizei eigentlich auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen?

Wer nicht hören kann, muss fühlen.

Das man die Polizei bei ihrer Arbeit nicht behindern soll, sollte man eigentlich als erwachsener Mensch wissen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie oft und lange soll sich die Polizei eigentlich auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen?



Solange wie es nötig ist. Und wenn einer 10x wieder zurück kommt, gibt es kein Recht, die Person mit Gewalt zu vertreiben.
Schließlich hat die Polizei die Möglichkeit, Personen festzusetzen und mittels Fahrzeugen aus dem Bereich zu befördern.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange wie es nötig ist. Und wenn einer 10x wieder zurück kommt, gibt es kein Recht, die Person mit Gewalt zu vertreiben.
> Schließlich hat die Polizei die Möglichkeit, Personen festzusetzen und mittels Fahrzeugen aus dem Bereich zu befördern.



Kurz: Nein. Die Polizei muss sich nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen.

Die Leute provozieren doch absichtlich, genau mit der Intention, dass der Polizist Gewalt anwenden muss, um seinen Aufgaben nachzukommen, so dass man hinterher wieder wundervolles Bildmaterial hat, das die böse Polizei blosstellt.

Die Tatsache, dass trotz der heutigen einfachheit Videos aufzunehmen, so wenige derartige Szenen vorhanden sind, die auch noch allesamt eher moderat ausfallen und klar so geschnitten sind, dass man einen eindeutigen Eindruck bekommt, zeigt klar, dass die Beamten vorher genau darauf hingewiesen worden sind, sich möglichst zurückzuhalten. Aber irgendwann geht es halt nicht mehr.

Was mich wieder mal nervt, ist dass wir über Polizisten reden, die vielleicht, bei genauer Betrachtung. etwas zu viel Gewalt genutzt haben, als vielleicht im optimalen Fall notwendig gewesen wäre. Über die Molotowcocktail- und Steinschmeißer, die Autoanzünder und Geschäfteplünderer reden wir komische weise nicht ein 10tel so viel. Denn das sind ja die Guten, die kritisiert man nicht über Gebühr, gell? Ja es ist schlimm, was die getan haben, find ich nicht gut... jetzt lass uns aber doch wieder über die schreckliche Polizeigewalt, diese Prügler und Staatsterroristen reden!


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Leute provozieren doch absichtlich, genau mit der Intention, dass der Polizist Gewalt anwenden muss, um seinen Aufgaben nachzukommen, so dass man hinterher wieder wundervolles Bildmaterial hat, das die böse Polizei blosstellt.



Und was hindert die Polizei daran, die Personen festzunehmen und abzutransportieren?


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

Die Zeit und die Mittel. Es ist ja nicht der einzige, der so handelt, die Demonstranten, die auf Provokation aus sind, machen das gezielt und in Mengen, damit es auch zum gewünschten Erfolg führt.

Außerdem muss man zum Festnehmen auch Gewalt anwenden (Polizeigriff, auf den Boden drücken, fesseln usw.). Denn natürlich lassen die sich nicht friedlich abführen. Das gäbe genauso schöne Videos.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Ja, und die Polizei greift die dann heraus und führt sie ab.
Die anderen Demonstranten sind froh, wenn die Provokateure weg sind und können friedlich weiter machen.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

Ja, alles so furchtbar einfach, gell? Habt ihr nicht ein paar Seite zuvor geschrieben, dass eine Blockade und auch Provokationen kein Strafbestand und damit auch kein Grund für eine Festnahme sind?

Ich glaube, ihr solltet einfach mal bei einem solchen Einsatz mitmachen, wenn das für Euch alles so simpel und einfach ist.


Was mich wieder mal nervt, ist dass wir über Polizisten reden, die vielleicht, bei genauer Betrachtung. etwas zu viel Gewalt genutzt haben, als vielleicht im optimalen Fall notwendig gewesen wäre. Über die Molotowcocktail- und Steinschmeißer, die Autoanzünder und Geschäfteplünderer reden wir komische weise nicht ein 10tel so viel. Denn das sind ja die Guten, die kritisiert man nicht über Gebühr, gell? Ja es ist schlimm, was die getan haben, find ich nicht gut... jetzt lass uns aber doch wieder über die schreckliche Polizeigewalt, diese Prügler und Staatsterroristen reden!


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, alles so furchtbar einfach, gell? Habt ihr nicht ein paar Seite zuvor geschrieben, dass eine Blockade und auch Provokationen kein Strafbestand und damit auch kein Grund für eine Festnahme sind?
> 
> Ich glaube, ihr solltet einfach mal bei einem solchen Einsatz mitmachen, wenn das für Euch alles so simpel und einfach ist.



Ihr?
Bin ich mehrere Personen?


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Über die Molotowcocktail- und Steinschmeißer, die Autoanzünder und Geschäfteplünderer reden wir komische weise nicht ein 10tel so viel.


Na dann fange doch mal an über was willst du denn da großartig reden? 
Etwas zu dem Thema beitragen willst du ja anscheinend nicht außer das du immer darüber schreiben willst wenn es um Polizeigewalt geht die mit den Plünderern überhaupt nichts am Hut hat  
Auch da wäre eine übertriebene Gewalt der Polizei übrigens ******* so wie immer wenn die Personen mit Gewaltmonopol sich nicht kontrollieren können, aber um die paar aus der Schanze schert sich keiner falls da einer was auf den Deckel kriegt.



> Denn das sind ja die Guten, die kritisiert man nicht über Gebühr, gell?



Der Einzige der diese Leute als die guten darstellen will bist du indem du allen die die Polizeigewalt kritisieren das ganze aufbindest


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

Och, da gäbe es endlos viele Themen. Beispiele:


Wie kann ich als Demonstrant solche Leute isolieren und enttarnen?
Welche Möglichkeit habe ich als G20 Gegner mich klar von Randalierern zu distanzieren? Wie kann ich verhindern, dass diese meine Sache in den Dreck ziehen?
Welche Möglichkeiten hat der Staat vermummte Personen auch nachträglich zu identifizieren (eine Art unabwaschbare Flüssigkeit, mit der man Leute gezielt bespritzen könnte, fällt mir da z.B. ein).
Brauchen wir zumindest bei solchen Events eine umfassendere Kameraüberwachung? Kann die überhaupt was bringen?
Wie kann man die Entstehung solcher gewalttätiger Zellen grundsätzlich bekämpfen? Wieso entstehen sie überhaupt? Was sind das für Menschen?

Seid ihr wirklich so fantasielos, dass man über dieses Thema keine Diskussionstopics findet?

Satt dessen wird fast ausschließlich nur über die Polizei und deren Fehler gesprochen. Als ob das der Auslöser gewesen wäre...


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

Du kannst auch fragen, wozu es den G20 Gipfel überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

Klar kann man das. Warum auch nicht. 

Ich hätte da durchaus eine Meinung zu


----------



## efdev (26. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Och, da gäbe es endlos viele Themen. Beispiele:
> 
> 
> Wie kann ich als Demonstrant solche Leute isolieren und enttarnen?
> ...



1.gar nicht denn das ist nicht meine Aufgabe und damit begeben ich mich als Demonstrant in Gefahr je nach Gemüt der Person, zumal völlige irrelevant ich dachte es geht um die Randalierer nicht um die vermummten in der Demo (das es da zu Überschneidungen kommt ist irrelevant) oder soll ich als Anwohner der Schanze z.B. die Polizeiarbeit machen?  .
2. Nicht die Polizei kritisieren denn das führt automatisch das man mit den Randalierern sympathisiert wenn es nach dir geht 
3.
4. Das hatte wir schon ein paar Seiten davor mit Bodycams mehr feste Kameras halte ich nicht unbedingt für hilfreich sind halt vermummt
5. Na klasse dann mach lieber nen neuen Thread auf das wird viel zu lang zumal bei den Plünderern wohl auch Anwohner und Randoms dabei waren wenn nicht sogar die Mehrheit.



> Satt dessen wird fast ausschließlich nur über die Polizei und deren Fehler gesprochen. Als ob das der Auslöser gewesen wäre...



Na unschuldig war die Polizei nun auch nicht denn das was da im Vorfeld abging war bestimmt nicht Hilfreich das es weniger Gewalttäter gibt  .


----------



## JePe (26. Juli 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie kann ich als Demonstrant solche Leute isolieren und enttarnen?



Pardon? Warum sollte jemand, der ein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang wahrnimmt, das tun? Und wenn er es taete - wuerde die herbeigeeilte Polizei dann derweil das Transparent dieses Demonstranten hochhalten?

Es ist nicht Aufgabe eines Buergers, potenzielle Straftaeter zu "enttarnen" und ich habe milde Bedenken, dass diese mit legalen Mitteln zu "isolieren" waeren.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeit habe ich als G20 Gegner mich klar von Randalierern zu distanzieren? Wie kann ich verhindern, dass diese meine Sache in den Dreck ziehen?



Ich hatte es schon einmal geschrieben und erwarte nicht wirklich, dass Du diesmal darauf eingehst, aber trotzdem - "Distanzieren" klingt harmlos, ist es aber nicht. Weil die Forderung nach Distanzierung eben die unausgesprochene Unterstellung enthaelt, dass da Naehe waere. Wenn man sich aber potenziellen Straftaetern nicht nahe fuehlt - wie kann man sich dann von ihnen distanzieren?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten hat der Staat vermummte Personen auch nachträglich zu identifizieren (eine Art unabwaschbare Flüssigkeit, mit der man Leute gezielt bespritzen könnte, fällt mir da z.B. ein).



Klingt gut, ist problematisch - weil man im Eifer des Gefechts ja auch die falschen Personen "markieren" koennte und die dann ploetzlich ihre Unschuld beweisen muessten. Gottlob ist es aber einer der ehernen Grundsaetze dieses unseres Rechtsstaates, dass einem Angeklagten die Schuld nachgewiesen werden muss.

In Kombination mit z. B. anderen Beweismitteln wie etwa Videoaufzeichnungen aber sicher ein sinnvoller Ansatz.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Brauchen wir zumindest bei solchen Events eine umfassendere Kameraüberwachung? Kann die überhaupt was bringen?



Die Polizei fertigt zuhauf Videoaufzeichnungen solcher Einsaetze an (und zweckentfremdet das Inventar dabei auch schon mal). Es ist hier also weniger so, dass zu wenig aufgezeichnet wurde - eher noch ist zu vermuten, dass auf den Aufzeichnungen entweder nichts verwertliches, nicht das gewuenschte oder gar unerwuenschte Dinge zu sehen waren.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Entstehung solcher gewalttätiger Zellen grundsätzlich bekämpfen? Wieso entstehen sie überhaupt? Was sind das für Menschen?



Tatsaechlich interessante Fragen - sinnvollerweise sollte die letzte aber am Anfang stehen.

Was sind das fuer Menschen?

Vermutlich solche wie Du und ich. Die vielleicht Lebensentwuerfe haben, die irgendwie anders sind als die des Durchschnittsbuergers. Denen vielleicht nicht ermoeglicht wird, diese einvernehmlich zu leben. Denen immer wieder gesagt wurde, dass mit ihnen etwas nicht stimme, dass ihre Meinung nicht verdient, gehoert zu werden. Dass es "so welche" sind. Dass sie sich "gemein machen". Marginalisierung, Polarisierung, Radikalisierung.

Wann ueberschreitet man die Schwelle zur Gewalt?

Das duerfte individuell unterschiedlich sein, aber mit Lebenserfahrungen zu tun haben. Wenn Jungen erleben, dass ihr Vater die Mutter schlaegt, wird das ihr spaeteres Verhalten, ihre Beziehungsfaehigkeit und ihr Verhaeltnis zu Gewalt nachhaltig beeinflussen. Wenn man tagein, tagaus hoert, dass Linke, Rechte, Juden, Muslime oder hier-bitte-ein-beliebiges-Feindbild einfuegen der Quell allen Uebels auf der Welt allgemein und der eigenen misslichen Lage im besonderen seien, dann wird das dadurch nicht richtiger oder logischer - aber es verfaengt trotzdem. Eine Kombination aus beiden Erfahrungen duerfte, was die Bereitschaft zur Gewaltanwendung angeht, jedenfalls wie ein Brandbeschleuniger wirken.

Eine andere interessante Frage waere - wieviel Gewalt geht von dem linken oder rechten Spektrum zugeordneten Frauen aus? Wie oft kommt es zu exzessiver Gewalt durch Polizistinnen? Ich kenne keine belastbaren Zahlen - aber sie duerften sich im Bruchteilbereich ihrer maennlichen Counterparts bewegen.

Wie verhindert man solche Entwicklungen?

Die Frage ist eher - ab wann kann man sie verhindern und ab wann ist das kaum mehr moeglich? Wieviel "Hinschauen" des Staates und seiner Institutionen, ob es zu Anbahnungsentwicklungen kommt, verkraftet und will die Zivilgesellschaft? Denn einer von wenigen Punkten, in denen ich Dir beipflichte, ist - egal was der Staat tut, es ist immer das Falsche. Nimmt das Amt Eltern das Kind weg, ist es falsch; wird das Kind irgendwann verhungert aufgefunden, hat das Amt dagegen versagt. Gelebte, ehrliche Akzeptanz und Toleranz koennte ein Ausweg sein. Das kann aber nicht der Staat leisten, dass muessen seine Buerger schon selbst hinbekommen. Und wenn dieser Thread repraesentativ fuer die Zivilgesellschaft sein sollte ...


----------



## Grestorn (26. Juli 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Pardon? Warum sollte jemand, der ein Grundrecht von Verfassungsrang wahrnimmt, das tun? Und wenn er es taete - wuerde die herbeigeeilte Polizei dann derweil das Transparent dieses Demonstranten hochhalten?


Na, vielleicht weil diese Randalierer meine Ziele als Demonstrant diskreditieren?



JePe schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon einmal geschrieben und erwarte nicht wirklich, dass Du diesmal darauf eingehst, aber trotzdem - "Distanzieren" klingt harmlos, ist es aber nicht. Weil die Forderung nach Distanzierung eben die unausgesprochene Unterstellung enthaelt, dass da Naehe waere. Wenn man sich aber potenziellen Straftaetern nicht nahe fuehlt - wie kann man sich dann von ihnen distanzieren?


Die Nähe wird ja von den Randalieren impliziert. Und von vielen Linken - und Leuten wie Dir - nur sehr halbherzig abgewiesen.



Ansonsten sind das nur Ideen. Beispiele für Themen, die eindeutig produktiver und sinnvoller sind, als ewig nur auf die Polizei einzuschlagen. Die Polizei ist prinzipiell der Freund des friedlichen Demonstranten, nicht sein Feind. Wäre mal nett, wenn man das auch so empfinden würde.

Das Misstrauen in beide Richtungen hilft freilich nicht, aber Deeskalation ist allemal besser, als sich gegenseitig weiter zu provozieren und mit Vorwürfen zu überziehen.


----------



## Adam_West (27. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hindert die Polizei daran, die Personen festzunehmen und abzutransportieren?



Oh lass mich raten, vielleicht Leute wie du und andere hier die dann sofort "Polizeigewalt" schreien und z.B. Threads mit Anti-Polizei-Propaganda füllen? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und die Polizei greift die dann heraus und führt sie ab.
> Die anderen Demonstranten sind froh, wenn die Provokateure weg sind und können friedlich weiter machen.



Lass mich kurz überlegen: wäre das wirklich so, dann würden doch die hunderten "unschuldigen" Gewaltbereiten von Hamburg von vorn herein doch kurzer Hand gesagt haben: Moment, die hier Steine schmeißen und Autos anzünden sind nur ein paar Trottel, da machen wir nicht mit, lasst sie abführen.. Komischerweise haben riesige Massen DOCH mitgemacht und Zerstörung verbreitet und die Polizei angegriffen, eben genau dann, als jene gegen die Zerstörer vorgehen wollte.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Oh lass mich raten, vielleicht Leute wie du und andere hier die dann sofort "Polizeigewalt" schreien und z.B. Threads mit Anti-Polizei-Propaganda füllen?



Wieso Polizeigewalt?
Wenn die Polizei denn endlich mal ihren Job getan hätte.
Wo war sie denn als Autos angezündet und Geschäfte geplündert wurden?



Adam_West schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen: wäre das wirklich so, dann würden doch die hunderten "unschuldigen" Gewaltbereiten von Hamburg von vorn herein doch kurzer Hand gesagt haben: Moment, die hier Steine schmeißen und Autos anzünden sind nur ein paar Trottel, da machen wir nicht mit, lasst sie abführen.. Komischerweise haben riesige Massen DOCH mitgemacht und Zerstörung verbreitet und die Polizei angegriffen, eben genau dann, als jene gegen die Zerstörer vorgehen wollte.



Ja, Schwarmverhalten. Gibt es überall.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solange wie es nötig ist. Und wenn einer 10x wieder zurück kommt, gibt es kein Recht, die Person mit Gewalt zu vertreiben.
> Schließlich hat die Polizei die Möglichkeit, Personen festzusetzen und mittels Fahrzeugen aus dem Bereich zu befördern.



Also doch, die Polizei soll ein zahnloser Tiger sein und sich auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen.

Kein Wunder, dass die Polizei immer weniger ernst genommen wird und die Angriffe gegen Einsatzkräfte zunehmen. Bei so einer Geisteshaltung unterstützt man diese Entwicklung ja.

Wenn also 1000 oder 10000 Menschen die Wege blockieren, dann kann man damit ja effektiv jede Polizeiarbeit zunichtemachen, weil die Polizei darf ja keine Gewalt anwenden (deiner Meinung nach). Wie lange das wohl dauert, bis man die alle festgenommen und abgeführt hat?

Nein, man macht eine Ansage, auch noch eine zweite. Und dann wird der Bereich geräumt. Mit Wasserwerfern, Pfefferspray und Schlagstöcken.

Vielleicht lernen es diese Leute dann endlich mal. Weil nett zureden hat ja offensichtlich nicht funktioniert. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hindert die Polizei daran, die Personen festzunehmen und abzutransportieren?



Was hindert die Person daran, den Anweisungen der Polizei Folge zu leisten und den Bereich zu räumen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und die Polizei greift die dann heraus und führt sie ab. Die anderen Demonstranten sind froh, wenn die Provokateure weg sind und können friedlich weiter machen.



Außer die anderen „Demonstranten“ hindern die Polizei aktiv daran, sowas zu tun. Wenn die „friedlichen“ Demonstranten die Polizei angreifen, weil die, die Vermummten einkesseln und aussortieren will, dann sind diese Demonstranten nicht friedlich. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch fragen, wozu es den G20 Gipfel überhaupt gibt.



Zum Reden. Wurde bestimmt schon ein oder zwei Mal hier erwähnt im Thread.

Wie war deine Aussage nochmal? Liest du überhaupt die Beiträge?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Polizeigewalt? Wenn die Polizei denn endlich mal ihren Job getan hätte.



Hat sie. Dafür wird sie hier im Thread seit über 90 Seiten kritisiert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo war sie denn als Autos angezündet und Geschäfte geplündert wurden?



Frage, wie hätte die Polizei da überhaupt reagieren *dürfen*?

Gewalt darf sie ja nicht einsetzen, haben wir ja hier im Thread gelernt. Nein, 10x mal auffordern was zu unterlassen und dann die Leute abtransportieren, richtig?

Und wenn die sich wehren? Darf die Polizei dann Gewalt einsetzen?

Was hätte die Polizei konkret gedurft in der Situation, deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2017)

Rein interessehalber: Wieviele der hier Anwesenden waren denn überhaupt schonmal selbst auf einer (größeren) Demo?


----------



## Grestorn (27. Juli 2017)

Und wieder sind wir beim Kritisieren der Polizei. Daran arbeitet ihr Euch so gern ab. 

Heute morgen kam in meiner Playlist ein uralter Song von Sinéad O'Connor vorbei, der mich an diese Diskussion erinnert hat. "Black Boys on Mopeds". Nur mal als kleiner Einblick in das, was Teenager-Martin so gehört hat, an die, die meinen, ich wäre so schrecklich rechts: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ezgAQ4oToY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Je älter man wird, desto mehr begreift man einfach, dass sich die Welt nicht einfach in Schwarz/Weiß, Gut/Böse aufteilen lässt. Jeder Mensch hat für sich Motivationen. Man mag nicht mit diesen Motivationen einverstanden sein, weil man sie für falsch hält, aber in den meisten Fällen sollte man sie schon respektieren. 

Ein Polizist ist ein Mensch, in der Regel mit Familie, der sein Leben leben und seine Aufgaben erfüllen will. Auch er hat Gefühle und hat diese nicht immer im Zaum, wenn er Dinge erleben muss, die ihm emotional berühren. Hier wird aber erwartet, dass ein Polizist immer perfekt agiert, wie eine Maschine. Dabei ist er letztlich oft nur ein Prügelknabe, der von seinen Chefs getriezt wird, von den Demonstranten angefeindet und von den Randalen bedroht und angegriffen wird. Und dann noch von der Bevölkerung mit Vorwürfen überzogen wird. Was für ein Sch...job. 

Und dennoch machen ihn viele aus Überzeugung, weil sie dazu beitragen wollen, dass die Welt zu einem besseren Ort wird. Ja, auch diese Menschen sind oft Idealisten, genau wie die Linken, sie sehen bestimmte Dinge nur aus einem anderen Winkel. Das macht sie nicht weniger respektabel. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Polizeigewalt?
> Wenn die Polizei denn endlich mal ihren Job getan hätte.
> Wo war sie denn als Autos angezündet und Geschäfte geplündert wurden?



Hier mal eine pure Spekulation, die ihr für zynisch und inakzeptabel halten könnt, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie nicht so weit von der Realität weg ist: 

In der Planung der G20 Einsätze für die Polizei wusste man genau, was auf sie zukommt. Dass Autonome anreisen würden, dass es Krawalle geben wird, und dass es eine große Menge friedlicher Demonstranten geben wird, alles das war klar. 

Wenn *ich *hätte entscheiden müssen, hätte genau dafür gesorgt, dass sich die Randalen irgendwo austoben können, während die anderen, wichtigen Gegenden geschützt bleiben. 

Bevor der Aufschrei kommt, hier auch der Grund: 

Die Krawallbrüder an jedem Ort zu bekämpfen, um sie am Randalieren zu hindern, wäre in Straßenschlachten ausgeartet. Genau das, übrigens, was diese Menschen auch geplant hatten. Siehe Paris vor einigen Jahren. Die Polizei kann das nicht verhindern, und die Bilder, wo Polizisten gegen Randalierer kämpfen, wo sog. "Demonstranten" schwer verletzt oder gar getötet werden, weil die Polizei nun mal nicht mit Wattebäuschchen brutale Gewalt abwehren können, wären um die Welt gegangen. Und Leute, die hier immer wieder den _*Augenfriedhof*_ zitieren, würden laut feixen.

Die Randalen einfach in einem Gebiet, das auch noch eher "link-affin" ist, freien Lauf zu lassen, gibt der Polizei zwar auch Kritik ein (wie man sieht), aber das ist das geringere der beiden Übel. Aus einer Lose-Lose Situation wird ein Lose-naja Situation. Und für die Randalen wird eine Win-Win Situation (sie hätten Randale machen können und zusätzlich die brutale Polizeigewalt anprangern können) lediglich zu einer Win-Pyrrhussieg Situation. Denn sie stehen - zurecht - als die alleinigen Gewalttäter da. 

Laut wird man das nie kommunizieren, denn es ist natürlich mit dem Auftrag der Polizei nicht zu vereinen. Aber wundern würde mich überhaupt nicht, wenn man das Vogehen ganz gezielt so geplant hätte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Mir fällt zum Thema Polizei übrigens noch die zwei Slyvesterfeiern in Köln 2015 und 2016 ein.

2015 konnte die Polizei die Vorfälle nicht verhindern und wurde dafür massiv kritisiert.
2016 konnte die Polizei die Vorfälle verhindern und wurde dafür auch massiv kritisiert.

Egal was die Polizei macht, sie wird immer kritisiert. 

Nur eine Gruppe wird komischerweise nicht kritisiert (das war in Köln so, das ist jetzt in Hamburg so). Die Gruppe, die die ******* gebaut hat.

Und in Hamburg läuft es doch auch so ab. Greift die Polizei durch, wird von "Polizeigewalt" gefaselt. Greift die Polizei zu spät oder zu schwach ein (siehe Randale), wird die Polizei dafür kritisiert.

Ja mal eine Frage. Was soll und darf die Polzei den bitte machen, damit ihr sie mal nicht kritisiert?


----------



## hazelol (27. Juli 2017)

ich denke wenn die polizei im besitz von genesis wäre (wer die serie preacher kennt weiß bescheid) gäbe es wohl keine probleme keine polizei gewalt und keine randale.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wieviele der hier Anwesenden waren denn überhaupt schonmal selbst auf einer (größeren) Demo?


Meine Demonstrationskarriere begann 1971, als unsere historischen Viertel in Göttingen modernen Funktionsbauten weichen sollten.
Auch damals schon war die Polizei überfordert, die Demonstranten, im Vergleich zu den Demonstrationen zur Studentenrevolution,
die ich nur auf den Schultern meines Vaters einmal in Berlin erlebte, waren extrem friedlich und bürgerlich. Genutzt hat es  nichts. Wir
hätten damals schon "Instantbesetzen" sollen, dann wäre das Reitstallviertel und viele andere wunderschöne lebenswerte Häuser aus
dem 15. Jahrhundert vielleicht noch da und die Bauruine Hertie gar nicht entstanden. Hinterher ist man imme schlauer.... 
Erste Burgerinitiative in 70er-Jahren – Planungssunden: Fachwerk weicht dem Abrissbagger – Goettinger-Tageblatt.de


----------



## hazelol (27. Juli 2017)

oder ihr hättet auch kassiert. was ist das den für eine aussage friedlich demonstrieren bringt nichts, also demonstrieren wir mit gewalt. kann ja nicht angehen, man immer einen schritt weiter geht nur weil man seinen willen nicht bekommt, so funktioniert das nicht. wenn jeder so denken würde, lebten wir im chaos und das will sicher keiner.


----------



## efdev (27. Juli 2017)

wo steht denn da was von Gewalt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> ... was ist das den für eine aussage friedlich demonstrieren bringt nichts,.


Ich habe es nicht allgemein gefasst. Es habe es auf den konkreten Fall bezogen. Und aus heutiger Sicht wäre vielleicht, Achtung Prognose,
eine Instantbesetzung der leerstehenden Häuser sinnvoller gewesen. Von Gewalt sagte ich gars nicht. Es ist der Unterschied, ob man
nur passiv demonstriert und "dagegen" symbolisiert, oder ob man aktiv Lösungen aufzeigt. Lösungen wären z.B. ein Förderverein gewesen.,
der die Häuse renoviert hätte und daraus z.B. billigen Wohnraum für Studenten erstellt hätte. Irgendwie sowas. Es ist 45 Jahre her, wir waren
damals noch viel Obrigkeitshöriger und weniger kritisch


----------



## hazelol (27. Juli 2017)

eine hausbesetzung fällt unter "gewalt".


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Auf jede Instantbesetzung sollte eine Instanträumung erfolgen. Und zwar sehr robust.

Damit die Leute mal lernen, was man macht und was nicht.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2017)

Du immer und dein robust


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Stimmt, die Polizei soll ja lieber Stuhlkreise bilden und ganz höflich 10x mal bitte sagen, damit die "armen" Straftäter doch bitte die Straftaten unterlassen.

Solllten wir nicht vorsichtshalber der Polizei lieber noch die Schlagstöcke und Schusswaffe abnehmen, nicht das sie die doch vielleicht mal einsetzen?


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2017)

Und Gebäude die zu Spekulationsobjekten werden, sollten "Instant" enteignet und dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit (= Sozialer Wohnungsbau) verfügbar gemacht werden.


----------



## hazelol (27. Juli 2017)

ich würde eure gesichter gerne mal sehen, wenn ihr nachmittags nachhause kommt und in eurem wohnzimmer eine bande hausbesetzer sitzt und nicht gehen möchte, weil die der meinung sind eure wohnung/haus sollte der allgemeinheit zur verfügung stehen. da bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die polizei dann auf einmal gern gesehen ist. und dann auch egal wie die bande aus der wohnung entfernt wird.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juli 2017)

Du dichtest dir wieder einen Quatsch zusammen. Das hat hier NIEMAND gefordert


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Gebäude die zu Spekulationsobjekten werden, sollten "Instant" enteignet und dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit (= Sozialer Wohnungsbau) verfügbar gemacht werden.



Sehr gerne doch.

Nur, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist dafür doch die von dir so "nett" bezeichnete "Lügenjudikative" zuständig und nicht der linksextreme Mob, oder sehe ich das falsch?



blautemple schrieb:


> Du dichtest dir wieder einen Quatsch zusammen. Das hat hier NIEMAND gefordert



Ach, komisch. Wenn andere mit dem Stilmittel der Übertreibung arbeiten, ist das natürlich kein Problem, aber bei mir schon?

Schöne Doppelmoral


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2017)

Bisher wurden nur Gebäude besetzt, die seit Jahren leerstanden und zu reinen Spekulationsobjekten verkommen sind. Also zum genauen Gegenteil von Artikel 14 GG geworden sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sehr gerne doch.
> 
> Nur, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist dafür doch die von dir so "nett"  bezeichnete "Lügenjudikative" zuständig und nicht der linksextreme Mob,  oder sehe ich das falsch?


Dann klag doch vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht gegen die Rote Flora? Ach halt, deren Status wurde ja schon legalisiert. Pech aber auch.


 					Abgesehen davon auch nochmal direkt an dich, Kaaruzo: An wievielen (größeren) Demos hast du denn bisher schon persönlich teilgenommen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bisher wurden nur Gebäude besetzt, die seit Jahren leerstanden und zu reinen Spekulationsobjekten verkommen sind. Also zum genauen Gegenteil von Artikel 14 GG geworden sind.



Und nach dem Wortlaut des von dir genannten Artikel muss dafür ein Gesetz her.



> Eine Enteignung ist nur zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit zulässig. Sie darf nur durch Gesetz oder auf Grund eines Gesetzes erfolgen, das Art und Ausmaß der Entschädigung regelt. Die Entschädigung ist unter gerechter Abwägung der Interessen der Allgemeinheit und der Beteiligten zu bestimmen. Wegen der Höhe der Entschädigung steht im Streitfalle der Rechtsweg vor den ordentlichen Gerichten offen.



Gehören linksextreme Subjekte neuerdings zur Legislative? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann klag doch vor diesem gegen die Rote Flora? Ach halt, deren Status wurde ja schon legalisiert.



Geduldet. Rechtmäßig Eigentümer sind diese Subjekte immer noch nicht. Und wohin das führt, wenn man Rechtsbrüche duldet, nun das haben wir ja bei der G20 Demo gesehen.

Aber das man diese Rechtsbrüche mal verurteilt, ohne immer die "böse" Polizei im Nebensatz mitzuerwähnen, darafu kann man hier wohl nochmal 90 Seiten warten.


----------



## hazelol (27. Juli 2017)

der staat ist verweichlicht. es müsste viel härter durchgegriffen werden, weniger von den polizeibeamten die in der ersten linie stehen, aber viel mehr von den gerichten, richtern und staatsanwälten. wenn dort nicht ewig urteile gesprochen werden, die oftmals einfach nur lächerlich sind, dann kann schon irgendwas nicht stimmen, wenn verurteilte straftäter aus dem gericht gehen mit einem grinsen auf dem gesicht dann läuft was falsch. einzig bei steuer verbrechen habe ich das gefühl das hier strafen verhängt werden die mmn nicht verhältnismäßig sind. 

es kann ja nicht sein, das jem wegen steuerhinterziehung, ins gefängnis geht eine strafe zahlt und die steuern nachzahlen muss. 
auf der anderen seite, bekommen notorische schläger bewährungsstrafen und gehen vll mal ein paar monate ins gefängnis. die opfer haben möglicherweise ihr lebenlang bleibe schäden bzw trauma. wer merkt den schaden bei steuerhinterziehung? außer der schäuble bekommt doch keiner was davon mit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Gebäude die zu Spekulationsobjekten werden, sollten "Instant" enteignet und dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit (= Sozialer Wohnungsbau) verfügbar gemacht werden.


Das ist z.B. ein guter Ansatz. Es wäre relativ leicht ein Gesetz zu verabschieden, dass jeden Wohn- oder Gewerberaum, der min. zwei Jahre leersteht und an dem nicht renoviert wird in das Eigentum des Staates überführt wird. Das ist keine Frage der Judicative und auch nicht der Executive, das Gesetz müsste aus dem Bundestag kommen. In der aktuellen Zusammensetzung und mit den aktuellen gesetzbestimmenden Gruppen ist alleine der Gedanke an so einen Vorschlag absurd. Aber gut, mit einen linken Regierung wäre so etwas vielleicht denkbar.

Bei Prodesten wie wegen G20 sollten man zuerst fegaen, woher der Protest rührt und warum er hoch kommt. Bei G20 waren vor allem bürgerliche Gruppen präsent. Das sollte der Wahlstimmenabhängigen zu Denken geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist z.B. ein guter Ansatz. Es wäre relativ leicht ein Gesetz zu verabschieden, dass jeden Wohn- oder Gewerberaum, der min. zwei Jahre leersteht und an dem nicht renoviert wird in das Eigentum des Staates überführt wird.



Das wäre ein Ansatz, über den man diskutieren kann. Auch, wenn ich die Frist zur kurz finde, ist das zumindest ein friedlicher und gesetzlicher Weg. Anders als Hausbestzung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage der Judicative und auch nicht der Executive, das Gesetz müsste aus dem Bundestag kommen.



Man mag mich korrigieren, aber ist der Bundestag nicht Teil der Legislative?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Zusammensetzung und mit den aktuellen gesetzbestimmenden Gruppen ist alleine der Gedanke an so einen Vorschlag absurd. Aber gut, mit einen linken Regierung wäre so etwas vielleicht denkbar.



Das ist richtig, nur sehen auch die Prognosen nicht danach aus, als ob es nach der Wahl im September eine linke Regierung geben wird.

Also muss man sich damit abfinden wie es ist. Oder aber friedlich demonstrieren. Die Häuser zu besetzen bleibt in jedem Fall weiterhin falsch.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei Prodesten wie wegen G20 sollten man zuerst fegaen, woher der Protest rührt und warum er hoch kommt. Bei G20 waren vor allem bürgerliche Gruppen präsent.



Bei den Pegidademos sollte man zuerst fragen, woher der Protest rührt und warum er hoch kommt. Bei Pegida war vor allem die Mittelschicht (also auch bürgerliche) präsent.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sollte der Wahlstimmenabhängigen zu Denken geben.



Da die Wähler aber höchstwahrscheinlich die Politik der Regierung im September bei der Wahl bestätigen werden, wird es niemanden zu denken geben. 

Die werden sich bestätigt sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man mag mich korrigieren, aber ist der Bundestag nicht Teil der Legislative?


Mein "k" klemmt, "*k*eine" Frage der Judicative 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bei den Pegidademos sollte man zuerst fragen, woher der Protest rührt und warum er hoch kommt.


Das wird doch gemacht, und ich verstehe die Menschen und ihre Beweggründe. 

Darum, oder besser genau deswegen,  kann ich ihren Weg, ihre Aussagen und ihr 
Vorgehen als unmenschlich und widerwärtig empfinden, oder? Es ist schierer
Egoismus, rassistische Kackscheiße, Dummheit, Unwissenheit, Angst. Alles
ganz normale menschliche Eigenschaften, aber gut sind sie darum nicht und
kulturell sollten wir weiter sind. 

Scheinbar sind viele Land einige Ebenen abhängt worden, bessere Bildung würde
helfen. Das flächendeckend zu bekommen, ist aber ein langfristiger Weg.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Gehören linksextreme Subjekte neuerdings zur Legislative? ...


Einige wenige schon, die überwiegende Mehrheit gehört zum Volke. Und unsere
drei Bereiche, Legislative, Executive und Judicative sollen dem Volke dienen.

Wenn das Volke unzufrieden ist, kann es vor allem Wählen und es darf laut
Artikel 8 GG, also einen sehr frühen und damit wichtigem Artikel, demonstrieren.
Friedlich und ohne Waffen. "Scheiß Bulle" zu schreien ist keine Waffe und es ist
friedlich. Es ist beleidigend und darf mit Strafanzeige geandet werden, mit 
Prügel zu antworten ist hart an der Grenze, aber dazu kenne ich Polizeigesetze
zu wenig, um das zu beurteilen.

Gewalt wird von Demonstranten in der Regel erst dann eingesetzt, wenn eine
Demonstration aufgehoben wurde. Im Einzelfall sicher auch früher. Es bedingt
sich, ab dem ersten Stein wird aufgelöst. Wer den Stein geschmissen hat, z.B.
auch der verdeckte Polizist als Provokateur, ist dabei erst einmal egal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein "k" klemmt, "*k*eine" Frage der Judicative



aaruzo hat dafür Verständnis.

PS: Ich glaube ja nicht, dass man zur Mittelschicht gehört, wenn man schlechte Bildung hat.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> aaruzo hat dafür Verständnis.
> 
> PS: Ich glaube ja nicht, dass man zur Mittelschicht gehört, wenn man schlechte Bildung hat.



Was ist denn "Mittelschicht"?
Sind das Leute, die vor sich hin arbeiten, 1x im Jahr in Urlaub fahren, Sport gucken und im Sommer grillen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaube ja nicht, dass man zur Mittelschicht gehört, wenn man schlechte Bildung hat.


Wirtschaftliche Kraft und Bildung sind getrennte Dinge. "Mittelschicht" ist heute schon jeder 
Arbeiter in einer Autofabrik, auch dort gibt es hoch gebildete Arbeiter , aber nicht zwingend


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Scheiß Bulle" zu schreien ist keine Waffe und es ist
> friedlich.



Da haben wir wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von friedlich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist beleidigend und darf mit Strafanzeige geandet werden, mit Prügel zu antworten ist hart an der Grenze, aber dazu kenne ich Polizeigesetze zu wenig, um das zu beurteilen.



Wer nicht hören kann und so. Warum ist es eigentlich zuviel verlangt, auf solche Schreie zu verzichten?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gewalt wird von Demonstranten in der Regel erst dann eingesetzt, wenn eine Demonstration aufgehoben wurde. Im Einzelfall sicher auch früher. Es bedingt sich, ab dem ersten Stein wird aufgelöst. Wer den Stein geschmissen hat, z.B. auch der verdeckte Polizist als Provokateur, ist dabei erst einmal egal.



Natürlich. Der verdeckte Polizist als Provokateur.

Weil es ja keine linke Gewalt geben darf.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Mittelschicht"?
> Sind das Leute, die vor sich hin arbeiten, 1x im Jahr in Urlaub fahren, Sport gucken und im Sommer grillen?



Deutschlands Mittelschicht – Mit so viel Einkommen gehort man dazu 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Kraft und Bildung sind getrennte Dinge. "Mittelschicht" ist heute schon jeder
> Arbeiter in einer Autofabrik, auch dort gibt es hoch gebildete Arbeiter , aber nicht zwingend



Und nicht jeder, der gegen die grenzenlose und unktrollierte Einwanderung ist, brauch automatisch Nachhilfe in Bildung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich. Der verdeckte Polizist als Provokateur.
> Weil es ja keine linke Gewalt geben darf.


Ich habe mir keinem Worte angedeutet, dass von Chaoten keine Gewalt ausgeht.
Darüber hinauf gab es aber auch schon mal  so etwas, oder? Ob das häufiger passiert?
G8-Blockade: Zivil-Polizisten als Steinewerfer? | STERN.de

Wie findest Du sowas? "*Ein Agent Provocateur verteilt "Molotow-Cocktails"*
68er-Aufstand - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Darum hieß es zu meiner Jugend:
""Den ersten Pflasterstein, wirft stets ein Bullenschwein" - Slogan von '68                  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und nicht jeder, der gegen die grenzenlose und unktrollierte Einwanderung ist, brauch automatisch Nachhilfe in Bildung.


In der Tat, jene mit Bildung bräuchten etwas anderes. Es hilft, einfach mal vier Wochen in Lampedusa auszuhelfen. 
Sehr schön ist z.B. der Verlauf dieser Aktion von rechtsradikalen Deppen
Identitare mieten Boot - Crewmitglieder beantragen Asyl - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Aber, auch wenn wir bei Demonstrationsrecht und Motivation von Demonstranten sind, 
sollten wir beim G20 bleiben. Hier ein paar Infos zur aktuellen Situation
G20: "Haarscharf an Eskalation vorbei" | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg


----------



## Adam_West (27. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In der Tat, jene mit Bildung bräuchten etwas anderes. Es hilft, einfach mal vier Wochen in Lampedusa auszuhelfen.
> Sehr schön ist z.B. der Verlauf dieser Aktion von rechtsradikalen Deppen
> Identitare mieten Boot - Crewmitglieder beantragen Asyl - Politik - Suddeutsche.de



Moment, jetzt ist jeder, der nicht einverstanden ist mit diesen Aktionen automatisch rechts? Ich meine das assoziierst du doch hier indem du Kritiker in einem Satz mit "Rechtsradikalen" erwähnst.

Jetzt wird es wirklich flauschig hier 

Und zu den Links: wir haben also 2 Bsp in denen es gezeigt wurde. Gibt es auch noch mehr? Ich meine, ich habe noch *nie* mehr als diese beiden Bsp. gesehen. Ist das jetzt *der* Beweis?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Moment, jetzt ist jeder, der nicht einverstanden ist mit diesen Aktionen automatisch rechts? Ich meine das assoziierst du doch hier indem du Kritiker in einem Satz mit "Rechtsradikalen" erwähnst.
> 
> Jetzt wird es wirklich flauschig hier


Du liest falsch. Es beschrieb zwei unabhängige Dinge:
1. Empfehlung für Menschen, die gegen Kriegsflüchtlinge demonstrieren, ein Bild vor Ort zu machen. Wer Flüchtlingselend kennt und weiss, dass auch unseren Vorfahren geholfen wurde, verändert seine Meinung
2. Das war nur ein Beispiele, wie rechtsextreme, und nichts anderes ist die identitäre Bwegung, mit dem Thema umgehen und wie sie gnadenlos versagen.

Muss man hier wirklich mit Deutschunterricht der 8 Klasse _"Textanalyse"_ beginnen? Das könnte natürlich erklären, warum es hier so  viele Missverständnisse gibt


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darüber hinauf gab es aber auch schon mal  so etwas, oder? Ob das häufiger passiert?
> G8-Blockade: Zivil-Polizisten als Steinewerfer? | STERN.de
> Wie findest Du sowas? "*Ein Agent Provocateur verteilt "Molotow-Cocktails"*
> 68er-Aufstand - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ""Den ersten Pflasterstein, wirft stets ein Bullenschwein" - Slogan von '68



Bedauerlicher Einzelfälle™. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber, auch wenn wir bei Demonstrationsrecht und Motivation von Demonstranten sind, sollten wir beim G20 bleiben. Hier ein paar Infos zur aktuellen Situation
> G20: "Haarscharf an Eskalation vorbei" | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg





> Gleichzeitig wies der Senator die Benutzung des Begriffs "Polizeigewalt" im Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatz bei den Krawallen als diffamierend zurück: "Polizeigewalt unterstellt strukturelles, rechtswidriges, gewalttätiges Eingreifen der Polizei", sagte Grote.



Dem schließe ich mich an.



> Die Gewalttäter hätten Eisenstangen und Holzpaletten vom Dach geworfen. Die Beamten hätten daraufhin die Ziellaser ihrer Waffen auf die Täter gerichtet. Großmann habe ihm zuvor gesagt, er befürchte mindestens Schwerstverletzte oder Tote und habe einen Schusswaffengebrauch nicht ausgeschlossen, sagte Zorn. Er sei der Ansicht, "dass wir um Haaresbreite an einer sehr, sehr schwerwiegenden Eskalation der Lage vorbeigeschrammt sind".



Hier nochmal für alle, die von Polzeigewalt rumfaseln. Es gab *Mord*versuche an Polizeibeamten.

Warum diskutieren wir nicht darüber, anstatt hier ständig über eine angebliche Polizeigewalt zu reden.


----------



## Adam_West (27. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du liest falsch. Es beschrieb zwei unabhängige Dinge:
> 1. Empfehlung für Menschen, die gegen Kriegsflüchtlinge demonstrieren, ein Bild vor Ort zu machen. Wer Flüchtlingselend kennt und weiss, dass auch unseren Vorfahren geholfen wurde, verändert seine Meinung
> 2. Das war nur ein Beispiele, wie rechtsextreme, und nichts anderes ist die identitäre Bwegung, mit dem Thema umgehen und wie sie gnadenlos versagen.
> 
> Muss man hier wirklich mit Deutschunterricht der 8 Klasse _"Textanalyse"_ beginnen? Das könnte natürlich erklären, warum es hier so  viele Missverständnisse gibt



Nun, wenn dem so wäre, dann könntest du dies natürlich per Absatz klarstellen. Du hast diese "2 unabhängigen Dinge" in *einem abgetrennten* Absatz hervorgehoben, was sehr wohl beim Lesen einen Zusammenhang andeutet. Verteile hier keine Detuschtipps, wenn du selbst nicht in der Lage bist, eine differenzierende Textform anzuwenden!


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2017)

Reden wir mal nicht von linken Gewalttätern, sondern von erlebnisorientierten,

vernetzten, pubertären Spaßmachern 

Dann kann man die Sache auch anders bewerten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bedauerlicher Einzelfälle™.


Ja, zum Glück



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> _"Gleichzeitig wies der Senator die Benutzung des Begriffs "Polizeigewalt"  im Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatz bei den Krawallen als diffamierend  zurück: "Polizeigewalt unterstellt strukturelles, rechtswidriges,  gewalttätiges Eingreifen der Polizei", sagte Grote." _
> Dem schließe ich mich an.


Ich finde die Aussage gewagt und sie hat hoffentlich politische Konsequenzen. Polizeigewalt beginnt im Einzelfall und jeder Fall ist zu untersuchen. Erst einen willkürlichen Polizeistaat mit Polizeigewalt gleichzusetzen, ist dem Problem nicht dienlich. Aber es zeigt, dass Grote die Gewalt der Polizei weder ernst nimmt noch in Zukunft verhindern wird. Ein Armutszeugnis



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> _Die Gewalttäter hätten Eisenstangen und Holzpaletten vom Dach geworfen.  Die Beamten hätten daraufhin die Ziellaser ihrer Waffen auf die Täter  gerichtet. Großmann habe ihm zuvor gesagt, er befürchte mindestens  Schwerstverletzte oder Tote und habe einen Schusswaffengebrauch nicht  ausgeschlossen, sagte Zorn. Er sei der Ansicht, "dass wir um  Haaresbreite an einer sehr, sehr schwerwiegenden Eskalation der Lage  vorbeigeschrammt sind"._
> Hier nochmal für alle, die von Polzeigewalt rumfaseln. Es gab *Mord*versuche an Polizeibeamten.


Das ist seine Interpretation, um das Nichteingreifen zu rechtfertigen. Schön wäre es in der Tat nicht, so es stimmt, und trotzdem ist es etwas anderes, ob man als Drohgebärde aus Entfernung und im Kontakt mit Menschen vom Boden Dinge vom Dach zu schmeißen, solange unten niemand steht. Wurde denn jemand durch Objekte vom Dach verletzt? Dann und genau dann wäre ein es Mordversuch. Bevor Du es falsch verstehst, ich distanziere mich von jeder Gewalt, die Aussagen der Polizeoleiters, der für das Nichteingreifen zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird, stelle ich erst einmal nur als seine Aussage und nicht die Wahrheit hin. Es ist ein Indiz, in der Tat kein schönes. Es widerspricht den Aussagen der auf dem Dach festgenommenen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum diskutieren wir nicht darüber, anstatt hier ständig über eine angebliche Polizeigewalt zu reden.


Wir diskutieren doch darüber, weil wir das Nichteingreifen der Polizei kritisieren


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bedauerlicher Einzelfälle™.



Wobei auch in Hamburg verdeckte Beamte aus Halle dabei waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2017)

Es wird jetzt schon in hundert Fällen ermittelt:
Polizeigewalt bei G20? Ermittler prufen mehr als 100 Falle  - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt

Passend zum Thema die Zukunftsaussichten mit Blick über den Teich:
_
"US-Präsident Donald Trump  hat Polizisten zur Anwendung von mehr Gewalt etwa bei Festnahmen  ermuntert. Bei einer Veranstaltung von Gesetzeshütern auf Long Island in  New York  sagte er, für ihn sei ein viel härterer Umgang mit Festgenommenen  völlig in Ordnung, etwa indem man ihren Kopf gegen den Polizeiwagen  schlage. Der Präsident sagte auch, Polizisten sollten nicht zu nett  sein, wenn sie Kriminelle in den Laderaum eines Polizeitransporters  werfen."_
Donald Trump ermuntert Polizisten zu mehr Gewalt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Der Rechtstaat verabschiedet sich, das Recht des Stärkeren kommt wieder.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juli 2017)

Den oberen Artikel kann ich nicht lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Den oberen Artikel kann ich nicht lesen.


Komisch, eben ging es noch, jetzt habe ich auch eine Bezahlsperre... 
Kommt man über Google, kann man es lesen, nutzt man den Link aus meinem Beitrag kommt die Sperre
Polizeigewalt bei G20? Ermittler prufen mehr als 100 Falle - Google-Suche


----------



## efdev (28. Juli 2017)

ziemlich schlaue Seite über google klappt es danke 
Mal schauen wie viel da noch passiert es sind zumindest einige Verfahren wobei bei den meisten wohl nichts bei herauskommen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2017)

Auch diese Berichte sind hart, so sie glaubwürdig sind:
Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. "Wie Pitbulls auf Speed"
beschreibt den einen oder anderen Polizisten ganz gut.

G20: Die Aufarbeitung von G20 ist in vollem Gang | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch diese Berichte sind hart, so sie glaubwürdig sind:
> Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. "Wie Pitbulls auf Speed"
> beschreibt den einen oder anderen Polizisten ganz gut.
> 
> G20: Die Aufarbeitung von G20 ist in vollem Gang | ZEIT ONLINE



Alles "rechtens", alle vermummte Gewalttäter vor denen die Polizei um ihr Leben fürchten musste.


----------



## Taonris (29. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch diese Berichte sind hart, so sie glaubwürdig sind:
> Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. "Wie Pitbulls auf Speed"
> beschreibt den einen oder anderen Polizisten ganz gut.
> 
> G20: Die Aufarbeitung von G20 ist in vollem Gang | ZEIT ONLINE



Wie soll ein Polizist den bitte reagieren wenn er mehrere Tage im Dauereinsatz ist und von vermummten Linksfaschisten getreten, geschlagen, mit Zwillen beschossen und mit Bengalen und Rauchbomben beworfen wird das noch mit voller Ausrüstung bei 30 Grad und vermutlich komplett dehydriert. Ich hab so meine Erfahrungen mit Billigspyro aus Polen und da reichen die 1€ Rauchbomben problemlos um mit einer Rauchvergiftung im Krankenhaus zu landen. In meinen Augen hätte man bei diesen bürgerkriegsähnlichen  Zuständen viel härter durchgreifen müssen was man sicher getan hätte wenn die Demonstranten bspw von der anderen politischen Seite gewesen wäre. Das die Zeit die Probleme bei der Polizei sucht wundert mich nicht wenn linke Krawallbrüder dort Autoren sind (Soren Kohlhuber | Autoren | ZEIT ONLINE).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Polizist den bitte reagieren.


Man nimmt die Straftäter fest. Es wurde extra ein Gefängnis für G20 gebaut. 
Hast Du nicht verstanden, wie ein Rechtstaat funktioniert?

Aber das würde Arbeit machen, es müssten Anzeigen aufgenommen werden.
Und Richter zerflücken diese Festnehmen in der Regel, weil sie rechtsbeugend
waren und die Polizisten einen Verweis bekommen können. Also prügelt man 
lieber im Schutz der Anonymität, vor allem auf Schwache, Frauen, Alte, während
man die wirklichen Straftäter unbehelligt ein Viertel in Schutt und Asche legen 
lässt. Wirkliche Polizeiprofis, ich bin begeistert. Aber es ist spannend zu lesen, 
dass die heutige Jugend in jedem, der nicht konformistisch jeden Mist mitmacht,
einen Linksfaschisten sieht.

Sich vor ein Auto zu stellen, welche nichts weiter als willkürliche Staats-
gewalt demonstriert (Wasserwerfer) und zu sagen "Stopp, ihr überschreitet 
Grenzen" reicht Deiner Meinung nach also aus, um Menschen windelweich 
zu prügeln? Dann freue ich mich auf die Reaktion, wenn wirklich wichtige
Fahrzeuge wie Feuerwehr oder Krankenwagen durch Gaffer behindert werden.
Kommen dann in Zukunft auch die Prügelknaben? Schöne neue Welt der Gewalt

Und wenn Du soviel Mitgefül für die armen Polizisten in Rage hast, die will-
kürlich ziemlich friedliche Demonstranten in Kollektivschuld verprügeln, hast
Du dasselbe auch für Demonstranten, die zigmal ungerechtfertigt verprügelt
wurden?

Ich erlebe einen massiven Wandel in de Gesellschaft. Von ehedem kritischen
und politisierten Menschen (1960-1990) hin zu konsumgeilen angepassten.
Das ist Demokratie, muss ich mit Leben, und ich verachtete weiterhin Gewalt
auf allen Seiten, weil Gewalt für mich kein Mittel ist, um Ziele umzusetzen.


----------



## Taonris (29. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nimmt die Straftäter fest. Es wurde extra ein Gefängnis für G20 gebaut.
> Hast Du nicht verstanden, wie ein Rechtstaat funktioniert?
> 
> Aber das würde Arbeit machen, es müssten Anzeigen aufgenommen werden.
> ...



Diese linken Muttersöhnchen haben die ganze Stadt zerlegt, Autos zerstört, Geschäfte geplündert das hat nichts mit "nicht konformistisch" gehen zu tun. Wie willst du einen Straftäter aus einer Menge von tausenden gewaltbereiten herausholen, das führt IMMER nur zu mehr Eskalationen und mehr Verletzten deswegen wird sowas auch in Fußballstadien nicht mehr gemacht. Ich weiß nicht wie das in Deutschland gehandhabt wird aber ich bin mir sicher das allein die Vermummung schon eine Straftat ist man hätte diese Idioten einkreisen, verhaften, anzeigen  und bis zum Ende des Gipfels einsperren sollen.

Es wird bei solchen Großeinsätzen immer Fehlentscheidung auch von der Polizei geben und diese Fehler sollte auch dementsprechend bestraft werden nur zu behaupten die Polizei hätte einen Großteil der Demonstranten komplett willkürlich butterweich geprügelt ist definitiv falsch. Und Mitleid für den armen schwarzen Block der nur gegen den Kapitalismus protestiert hab ich gewiss nicht besonders wenn man das in der 500€ teuren North Face Jacke und den 120€ Nike Sneakers tut und dabei noch komplett unbeteiligte kleine Geschäfte überfallt und damit den Lebensinhalt von gewissen Personen zerstört. 

Was die aktuelle Politik betrifft war ich immer kritisch besonders was die unkontrollierte Masseneinwanderung oder bspw den Ukrainekonflikt betrifft aber wenn du heutzutage nicht der Meinung der Leitmedien bist dann wirst du als Nazi gebrandmarkt und im schlimmsten Fall wirft dich sogar deine Firma raus wenn du dich in Socialmedia kritisch äußerst  da du nicht mit der Meinung der Regierung konform gehst aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> ...im schlimmsten Fall wirft dich sogar deine Firma raus wenn du dich in Socialmedia kritisch äußerst  da du nicht mit der Meinung der Regierung konform gehst aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Wer ist den bitte auch so blöd und äußert sich auf seinem Arbeitsplatz zu Kollegen / Vorgesetzen, oder anscheinend diesen Personen bekannten Socialmedia-Account zu politischen Themen?
Sorry, mag sicher bescheuert sein das man dort in den meisten Fällen lieber die Klappe halten sollte, aber das ist nunmal so. Arbeitsplätze, bzw. die Wirtschaft, ist nunmal keine Demokratie wo man alles ansprechen kann und wen der Chef auch noch mitbekommt das da einer Gedankengut vertritt das mit seinen politischen Ansichten nicht konform läuft und seine Meinung dann auch evt. noch grobschlächtig wie ein Fleischer ausdrückt, braucht man sich nicht wundern wen man bei der nächsten sich bietenden Gelegenheit aus der Firma aussortiert wird, oder direkt gekündigt wird, weil man nicht mehr für diese tragbar ist.

Kurz um, am Ende selber schuld.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juli 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Polizist den bitte reagieren wenn er mehrere Tage im Dauereinsatz ist und von vermummten Linksfaschisten getreten, geschlagen, mit Zwillen beschossen und mit Bengalen und Rauchbomben beworfen wird das noch mit voller Ausrüstung bei 30 Grad und vermutlich komplett dehydriert. Ich hab so meine Erfahrungen mit Billigspyro aus Polen und da reichen die 1€ Rauchbomben problemlos um mit einer Rauchvergiftung im Krankenhaus zu landen. In meinen Augen hätte man bei diesen bürgerkriegsähnlichen  Zuständen viel härter durchgreifen müssen was man sicher getan hätte wenn die Demonstranten bspw von der anderen politischen Seite gewesen wäre. Das die Zeit die Probleme bei der Polizei sucht wundert mich nicht wenn linke Krawallbrüder dort Autoren sind (Soren Kohlhuber | Autoren | ZEIT ONLINE).


Was ist denn ein Linksfaschist? Typischer Kampfbegriff von Rechten^^ 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2017)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Diese linken Muttersöhnchen haben die ganze Stadt zerlegt, Autos zerstört, Geschäfte geplündert das hat nichts mit "nicht konformistisch" gehen zu tun.


Das ist heute leider übliches Gebaren bei jedem Fußballspiel etc. Gut ist das nicht, aber durch prügelnde Polizisten wird es nicht besser.
Übrigens wurde nicht die ganze Stadt zerlegt, sondern ein Straßenzug, welcher aus politischen Gründen nicht geschützt wurde, dazu
zog eine Gruppe Deppen Stundenlang unbehelligt durch drei Straßen und zündete Autos an. Wo war die Polizei? 60 Deppen waren das,
und es gab 23000 Polizisten. 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Wie willst du einen Straftäter aus einer Menge von tausenden gewaltbereiten herausholen


Hast Du Dir die Videos angeschaut? Kritisiert werden Angriff auf freistehende Einzelpersonen. Die hätte man einfach festnehmen können



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Es wird bei solchen Großeinsätzen immer Fehlentscheidung auch von der Polizei geben


Es wird den Polizisten auch niemand wirklich vorwerfen, dass man 60 Mann unbehelligt ließ, weil es keine freien Kräfte gab und das sie
mit Angst um Leib und Leben nicht in das Schanzenviertel gingen, wird auch ohne Konsequenzen bleiben. Wenn aber freistehende friedliche
Bürger zusammen geknüppelt werden, ist eine Grenze überschritten. Zumindest meine. Unsere rechten Freunde finden es ja klasse,
wenn "linksfaschisten" zusammen geprügelt werde. Mal sehen, wie dieselbe Gruppe reagiert, wenn eine Pegida, weil jemand wieder
eine Puppe mit am Galgen baumelnder Merkel hochhält, eingekesselt und zusammengeprügelt wird. Ist das dann auch angemessen?



marluk0205 schrieb:


> nur zu behaupten die Polizei hätte einen Großteil der Demonstranten komplett willkürlich butterweich geprügelt ist definitiv falsch.


Wir reden von Einzelfällen, aktuell sind es nur 100 Ermittlungen bei 23000 Politisten, also nicht einmal 0,5 Promille. Das ist eine 
ähnliche Quote wie bei den "linksfaschistischen" Demonstranten mit 500 Ermittlungen auf 100.000 Demonstranten. Ich hätte
gehofft, unsere Poliei wurde etwas besser in Konfliktmanagement geschult, aber gut, es sind auch nur Menschen.



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Was die aktuelle Politik betrifft war ich immer kritisch besonders was die unkontrollierte Masseneinwanderung oder bspw den Ukrainekonflikt betrifft aber wenn du heutzutage nicht der Meinung der Leitmedien bist dann wirst du als Nazi gebrandmarkt und im schlimmsten Fall wirft dich sogar deine Firma raus wenn du dich in Socialmedia kritisch äußerst  da du nicht mit der Meinung der Regierung konform gehst aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Niemand brandmarkt jemanden als Nazi, der mit guten Argumenten daher kommt. Alleine schon das Wort "Masseneinwanderung". 
Illegal Flüchtlinge, die z.B. in Spanien als ausbeutbare rechtlose Billigstarbeitskräfte missbraucht werden, sind keine Einwanderer.
Kriegsflüchtlinge nicht von Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen zu unterscheiden ist dämlich, und Nazis sind dämlich. Da gibt es oft eine Über-
deckung, aber ja, oft werden Menschen nur wegen ihrer grenzenlosen Dummheit mit Nazis verwechselt, das ist ärgerlich.

Wenn Du in einem internationalem Konzern mit völlig durchmischter Belegschaft arbeitest, in unserer Kantine sind ca. 50% aus
allen "Herrgottsländern", dann kommt es ziemlich blöd, wenn man "Ausländer raus" sagt oder schreibt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Linksfaschist? Typischer Kampfbegriff von Rechten^^


"Ich bin aber kein Nazi". Ich sagte ja schön, Dämlichkeit und politische Unmündigkeit, wie man sie in bestimmten Gruppen gehäuft
antrifft, sollte man in der Tat nicht verwechseln. "Linksfaschist" zu schreiben ist eine reine Provokation, so was nehme ich nicht
ernst. Kinder schreiben sowas in Bezug auf alle G20 Demonstranten, aber natürlich auch andere Gruppen, die bewußt politische
Stimmung machen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist heute leider übliches Gebaren bei jedem Fußballspiel etc. Gut ist das nicht, aber durch prügelnde Polizisten wird es nicht besser.
> Übrigens wurde nicht die ganze Stadt zerlegt, sondern ein Straßenzug, welcher aus politischen Gründen nicht geschützt wurde, dazu
> zog eine Gruppe Deppen Stundenlang unbehelligt durch drei Straßen und zündete Autos an. Wo war die Polizei? 60 Deppen waren das,
> und es gab 23000 Polizisten.



Die Polizei musste eben Prioritäten setzen und die Wohnungen an der Alster zu sichern ist eben wichtiger als die Straßenzüge von alternativen Lebensgemeinschaften. 
Und wieso erzählt Scholz, dass er keine Fehler gemacht hat, sich aber trotzdem entschuldigt?
Wer sich entschuldigt, gesteht doch eine Schuld ein, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2017)

Da die Diskussion über G20 hinaus oft auf Besetzungen und die Rote Flora laufen, hier mal 
ein Beispiel einer extrem gewaltbereiten Besetzung, eines quasi bewohnten Gebäudes.

Na gut, das Gebäude steht seit Jahren leer, die Bahn hat kein Nutzungskonzept, die erste 
Räumungsklage wurde vom Gericht genau deswegen niedergeschmettert aber jetzt, mit 
dem  Hintergrund der G20 Veranstaltung ist es politisch jetzt ein leichtes, gegen alle irgendwie
alternativen Lebenskonzepte anzukämpfen. Wäre ja gelacht, wenn wir nicht jeden dazu prügeln,
sich ausbeuten zu lassen und den Mund zu halten. 

Wer gegen modernes Sklaventum andere Ideale, soziale und menschenwürde,  verfolgt, wird 
damit so langsam zum Staatsfeind. Keine schöne Entwicklung und meiner Meinung nach wurde 
die Gewalt in Hamburg bewußt nicht bekämpft, um jetzt genau solche Politik machen zu können.
Genau wie zu Silvester, als dem Mob bewusst Freiräume gegeben wuden, um hinterher politisch
aufzuräumen. Die Folgen werden bundesweit verheerend werden. Keine gute Sache. Ich ahne,
dass unsere Autoritäten und wirtschaftlichen Schwergewichte im Staate, nur besorgt um eigene 
Pfrunde, so langsam aber sicher die Staatsgewalt massiv erhöhen werden. Ich hoffe, ich irre
mich.

*Jahrelang ließ die Deutsche Bahn ein Grundstück in Leipzig  verfallen. Linke haben es besetzt
 und zum Kulturprojekt umgebaut -  Sauna, Bandproberaum, Kino inklusive. Nun droht die Räumung.*
Leipzig: "Black Triangle" - Wie Linke ein altes Bahn-Gebaude wiederbelebten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

Tja, in Hamburg konnte man jüngst wieder sehen, wohin es führt, wenn man Probleme "duldet".

Das gilt für politischen Extremismus genau wie für religiösen.

Aber wehe die Polizei geht im Zweifel ein bisschen zu hart vor, dann ist das Geschrei groß.

Passender Artikel:

Ideologie & Politik: Linke Uberheblichkeit


----------



## MOD6699 (31. Juli 2017)

Das eine schließt nun mal das andere nicht aus. Schaut man in das Allerheiligste Internet darf und soll die Polizei ja jeden an die Wand stellen... Es wäre eigentlich gar nicht so diskussionswürdig würde mal jeder sein Hirn einschalten..


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, in Hamburg konnte man jüngst wieder sehen, wohin es führt, wenn man Probleme "duldet".
> 
> Das gilt für politischen Extremismus genau wie für religiösen.
> 
> ...



Stellt sich die Frage was nun geduldet wurde.
Denn das Riesenproblem an den G20 Krawallen ist doch dass eine vernünftige Diskussion über Missstände ausbleibt bzw. im Sog der Gewalt untergeht.
Alleine dass sich jeder rechtfertigen muss (ich unterstütze keine Gewalt, aber Thema Xy ist mir wichtig) zeigt wie wenig wir bereit sind Linke Argumente zu betrachten und die Taten des Schwarzen Mobs als Ausrede benutzen uns dieser Kritik nicht stellen zu müssen.
Natürlich ist keine Kapitalismuskritik möglich wenn man sich mit  Markenklamotten und Appleprodukten beim Steineschmeißen ablichten lässt.  Trotzdem muss es eine Gerechtigkeitsdebatte (eine  Nachhaltigkeitsdebatte, eine Verteilungsdebatte...) geben, vor allem im  Hinblick auf die steigende Zahl an "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen".

Kein Mensch redet in der Presse über das Vorgehen der Polizei. Nicht während er Krawalle, sondern davor. Protestcamps gegen richterlichen Beschluss zu verwehren ist halt auch nicht ohne.
Damit relativiere ich keinesfalls linke Gewalt (muss es wieder klarstellen, sonst wirds mir vorgeworfen und mein Argument geht in Erregung unter..), nur wenn der Grundsatz lauten soll, vor dem Gesetz sei jeder gleich dann gilt das eben auch für Staatsorgane.

Muss so etwas nicht aufgearbeitet werden? Natürlich muss Linke Gewalt (Gewalt! Nicht Gedankengut!) vom Staat bekämpft werden. Sag ich aus Jahrelanger Erfahrung als Soldat. Aber um das Vertrauen in den Staat, auch als Inhaber des Gewaltmonopols zu erhalten sollten diese Fragen gestellt werden & ggf. auch Konsequenzen gezogen werden.
Dass Berliner Polizisten saufen & vögeln, ganz ehrlich, geschenkt. Dass man Richtersprüche nicht umsetzt und somit de facto die Gewaltenteilung aushebelt, Fakten schafft und sich hinterher mit den Folgen beschäftigt (oder auch nicht weil alles in die andere Richtung blickt) halte ich für falsch.
Die Sicherheitsbehörden müssen eine Menge ertragen in Deutschland & gerade Polizisten stehen unter enormem Druck. Ich hab selbst >13 Jahre Uniform getragen und weiß was das bedeutet. Aber ICH bin der Meinung grade als Repräsentant des Staates hab ich mich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.
Deswegen gibts meiner Meinung nach nur Verlierer nach G20 in Hamburg.

- Hamburg und seine Bewohner als Opfer der Ausschreitungen
- "Links" weil Argumente untergehen und gewaltbereite Idioten die Debatte beherrschen
- die Polizei weil die armen Schweine der Hundertschaften mal wieder durchgerockt wurden in ewigen Schichten und stumpfem Nahkampf mit dem Mob, dafür gibts Anerkennung durch die Bevölkerung, aber nicht mehr Beamte zur Entlastung nachdem Jahrelang reduziert wurde und von Links gibts nochmehr Hass auf Uniform statt Entspannung
- Scholz für seine definitiv nicht vorhandenen Eier einer CDU Vorsitzenden (als SPD Bürgermeister Hamburgs) zu sagen dass es keine Gute Idee ist G20 mitten in Hamburg durchzuführen

Auf der anderen Seite: Niemand muss sich jetzt mit lästigen Gerechtigkeitsdebatten rumschlagen. Immerhin wird derzeit Links mit Gewalt gleichgesetzt.
Dabei wären mehr Linke Ideen garkeine schlechte Sache angesichts der Bundestagswahl im September...


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage was nun geduldet wurde.



Die rechtsfreien Räume. Hätte man sowas von Anfang an konsequent bekämpft, hätte man den Linksextremisten damit gezeigt, dass man Rechtsbrüche nicht hinnimmt. 

Aber wenn der Staat so schwach auftritt, dann wird die Gegenseite natürlich immer dreister, bis dann sowas passiert, was bei G20 passiert ist.

Eben weil man es seitens der Stadt verpasst hat, den Linksextremisten rechtzeitig Grenzen aufzugzeigen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Denn das Riesenproblem an den G20 Krawallen ist doch dass eine vernünftige Diskussion über Missstände ausbleibt bzw. im Sog der Gewalt untergeht.



Tja, diesen Schuh können sich die Linksextremisten sowie ihre offenen und heimlichen Sympathisanten anziehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Alleine dass sich jeder rechtfertigen muss (ich unterstütze keine Gewalt, aber Thema Xy ist mir wichtig) zeigt wie wenig wir bereit sind Linke Argumente zu betrachten und die Taten des Schwarzen Mobs als Ausrede benutzen uns dieser Kritik nicht stellen zu müssen.



Wer seine „Kritik“ nicht ohne Gewalt vortragen kann, muss auch nicht ernstgenommen werden. 

Auch hier, den Schuh müssen sich die Leute selbst anziehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Natürlich ist keine Kapitalismuskritik möglich wenn man sich mit  Markenklamotten und Appleprodukten beim Steineschmeißen ablichten lässt.  Trotzdem muss es eine Gerechtigkeitsdebatte (eine  Nachhaltigkeitsdebatte, eine Verteilungsdebatte...) geben, vor allem im  Hinblick auf die steigende Zahl an "Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen".



Eine solche Debatte ist schlecht möglich, wenn die eine Seite darauf beharrt, quasi per Definition im Recht zu sein. Herr Linders Auftritt an einer deutschen Universität ist in dieser Hinsicht sehr erhellend.



> „Das Problem bei den Linken ist, dass nur sie glauben, Wahrheit zu besitzen.“



Das ist das Problem, an fast jeder Grundsatzdebatte im Land.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kein Mensch redet in der Presse über das Vorgehen der Polizei. Nicht während er Krawalle, sondern davor.



Ach nicht? Komisch, der ganzen Thread ist voll mit dem Thema.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Protestcamps gegen richterlichen Beschluss zu verwehren ist halt auch nicht ohne.



Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Polizei meine Rechte beschnitten hat, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.	Ich gehe vor Gericht.
2.	Ich greife die Polizei an.

Für welche Variante entscheidest du dich?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Damit relativiere ich keinesfalls linke Gewalt (muss es wieder klarstellen, sonst wirds mir vorgeworfen und mein Argument geht in Erregung unter..), nur wenn der Grundsatz lauten soll, vor dem Gesetz sei jeder gleich dann gilt das eben auch für Staatsorgane.



Doch genau das tust du. Dein Argument läuft letztendlich auf „die Polizei ist selbst schuld“ hinaus. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Muss so etwas nicht aufgearbeitet werden? Natürlich muss Linke Gewalt (Gewalt! Nicht Gedankengut!) vom Staat bekämpft werden.



So natürlich (wie es eigentlich sein sollte) ist das aber offenbar nicht für jeden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Sag ich aus Jahrelanger Erfahrung als Soldat. Aber um das Vertrauen in den Staat, auch als Inhaber des Gewaltmonopols zu erhalten sollten diese Fragen gestellt werden & ggf. auch Konsequenzen gezogen werden.



Klar, wenn es friedlich ist. Aber Polizisten anzugreifen, weil man der Meinung ist, diese hätten Rechte gebrochen, ist immer noch nicht richtig.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass Berliner Polizisten saufen & vögeln, ganz ehrlich, geschenkt. Dass man Richtersprüche nicht umsetzt und somit de facto die Gewaltenteilung aushebelt, Fakten schafft und sich hinterher mit den Folgen beschäftigt (oder auch nicht weil alles in die andere Richtung blickt) halte ich für falsch.



Falsch ist. Aber das zu klären, ist nicht Aufgabe von „Demonstranten“, die daraufhin die Polizei angreifen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Sicherheitsbehörden müssen eine Menge ertragen in Deutschland & gerade Polizisten stehen unter enormem Druck. Ich hab selbst >13 Jahre Uniform getragen und weiß was das bedeutet. Aber ICH bin der Meinung grade als Repräsentant des Staates hab ich mich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten.



Richtig, aber ich bin der Meinung, Einsatzkräfte müssen sich nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen. Wenn diese Leute massiv die Polizeiarbeit behindern, dürfen die sich nicht wundern, wenn die Polizei dann entsprechend reagiert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite: Niemand muss sich jetzt mit lästigen Gerechtigkeitsdebatten rumschlagen. Immerhin wird derzeit Links mit Gewalt gleichgesetzt.



Wie gesagt, den Schuh muss man sich dann halt anziehen. Insbesondere wenn man ein Problem damit hat, sich konsequent gegen linke Gewalt auszusprechen.

Und da haben gerade die Parteien die Linke, die Grünen und die SPD Probleme mit. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dabei wären mehr Linke Ideen garkeine schlechte Sache angesichts der Bundestagswahl im September...



Ne danke, lass mal. Zur Zeit haben wir 3 von 4 linken Fraktionen im deutschen Bundestag. Das reicht. Wir bräuchten mehr Konservative und Nationalkonservative als Gegengewicht.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die rechtsfreien Räume. Hätte man sowas von Anfang an konsequent bekämpft, hätte man den Linksextremisten damit gezeigt, dass man Rechtsbrüche nicht hinnimmt.
> Aber wenn der Staat so schwach auftritt, dann wird die Gegenseite  natürlich immer dreister, bis dann sowas passiert, was bei G20 passiert  ist.
> Eben weil man es seitens der Stadt verpasst hat, den Linksextremisten rechtzeitig Grenzen aufzugzeigen.



Welche Rechtsfreien Räume? Linke Zentren?
Mit welcher Begründung will man z.b. gegen die Rote Flore VOR G20 vorgehen? Präventiv schließen weil es könnte ja sein das?
Schwierig in einem Rechtsstaat.

Und der Staat hat leider meiner Meinung nach vor G20 schon aufgezeigt dass Recht haben und Recht bekommen 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge sind.
Das führt zu:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch genau das tust du. Dein Argument läuft letztendlich auf „die Polizei ist selbst schuld“ hinaus.



Ist Schwachsinn mir das vorzuwerfen. Ich stand auf der anderen Seite und hab mich von "Linken" anpöbeln lassen und weiß ganz genau wie das ist.
Aber es zeigt wo die Debatte geführt wird, im Vorwurfsraum. Ich war 13 1/2 Jahre Offizier bei der Bundeswehr, muss mir aber vorwerfen lassen linke Gewalt zu rechtfertigen weil ich der objektiven Ansicht bin dass die Hamburger Polizei gesprochenes Recht gebrochen hat.
Ist dann eigentlich sinnlos zu diskutieren, weil das Volk will keine Lösung, es will (linkes) Blut sehen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer seine „Kritik“ nicht ohne Gewalt vortragen kann, muss auch nicht ernstgenommen werden.



Aber warum nimmt man jene die friedlich demonstriert haben ebenfalls nicht Ernst und wischt deren Argumente mit Verweis auf die Gewalt in Hamburg weg?
Zumal die Demonstranten welche gewalttätig wurden doch garkeine Kritik vorgetragen haben, sondern den blinden Zerstörungswahn doch an offensichtlich nicht wohlhabenden Mitbürgern ausgelassen haben.
Hier muss doch garkeine Diskreditierung der Argumente vorgenommen werden, der Schwarze Block hat doch durch sich selbst gezeigt dass er nicht für Ideale steht sondern für Krawall.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine solche Debatte ist schlecht möglich, wenn die eine Seite darauf beharrt, quasi per Definition im Recht zu sein. Herr Linders Auftritt an einer deutschen Universität ist in dieser Hinsicht sehr erhellend.



Und trotzdem muss sie geführt werden, sonst kann man jede Debatte einstellen.
Flüchtlingskrise, Fake News, Ukraine Krise, 9/11, Diesel Skandal... Und trotzdem man auch politische Lösungen finden, trotzdem muss der Dialog her, eine Aufarbeitung stattfinden. Wenn nur draufgehauen wird gibts keine Lösung für die Zukunft.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach nicht? Komisch, der ganzen Thread ist voll mit dem Thema.



Ja der Thread. Und die Medien?
Das gibt doch jedem Linken das Gefühl dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Wenn sowas keine Beachtung in der Medienlandschaft findet werden solche Themen ausgeschlachtet und zwar im deutlich negativen Sinne.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Polizei meine Rechte beschnitten hat, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1.    Ich gehe vor Gericht.
> 2.    Ich greife die Polizei an.
> Für welche Variante entscheidest du dich?



Und was tust du wenn die Polizei sich nicht an den Richterspruch hält? Das nennt sich dann Ohnmacht, also genau DAS was von Rechtswegen verhindert werden soll.
Das rechtfertigt keine Gewalt, aber du begreifst den Punkt einfach nicht.

Es wird geklagt, man bekommt Recht. Die Polizei ignoriert das einfach und handelt. Zieht man dagegen wieder vor Gericht bekommt man ein Ergebnis erst wenns zu spät ist.
Das mag sich wie ein probates Mittel darstellen, aber es ist unrechtsmäßig. Ich sage nicht, die Polizei ist selbst Schuld, ich sage, die Chaoten unter den Linken benutzen dieses Ereignis als Rechtfertigung a la "die Polizei ist selbst Schuld)".
Dass es in Hamburg zu Krawallen kommen wird, ob mit oder ohne dieses Camp ist doch in Retrospektive auf die vergangenen Gipfel ein No Brainer. Hilft aber nicht dass sich Hamburg hier eine offene Flanke entblößt hat, grade wenn man anschließend mit Recht und Gesetz argumentiert.

Und siehs mal andersrum. Als Bürger wäre Dir doch auch sicher recht wenn man sich an Gerichtsurteile halten würde.
Ich mein, stell Dir vor Du klagst eines Tages und der Richterspruch wird einfach ignoriert. Sollte in einem Rechtsstaat einfach nicht passieren!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, wenn es friedlich ist. Aber Polizisten anzugreifen, weil man der Meinung ist, diese hätten Rechte gebrochen, ist immer noch nicht richtig.



War es nie und hab ich auch nie behauptet...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, aber ich bin der Meinung, Einsatzkräfte müssen sich nicht auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen. Wenn diese Leute massiv die Polizeiarbeit behindern, dürfen die sich nicht wundern, wenn die Polizei dann entsprechend reagiert.


Hab ich auch nix gegen. War selbst auf der ein oder anderen "Massenveranstaltung mit differenzierter Auffassung zu friedlicher Meinungsverkündung..." 
Bei aller Sympathie unserer Polizei gegenüber, wenn man Missstände nichtmehr ansprechen darf ist das eine Katastrophe. Man darf die Debatte nicht nur den Scharfmachern überlassen.
Dazu zähle ich diese unerträgliche Tussi aus Frankfurt, sowie jeden Idioten der zu G20 auf Facebook irgendwas von "einfach mal reinhalten" gepostet hat.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, den Schuh muss man sich dann halt anziehen. Insbesondere wenn man ein Problem damit hat, sich konsequent gegen linke Gewalt auszusprechen.
> Und da haben gerade die Parteien die Linke, die Grünen und die SPD Probleme mit.
> Ne danke, lass mal. Zur Zeit haben wir 3 von 4 linken Fraktionen im deutschen Bundestag. Das reicht. Wir bräuchten mehr Konservative und Nationalkonservative als Gegengewicht.



Wer macht denn linke Politik? Die SPD? Witz des Jahres. Die Grünen? Noch besserer Witz.
Wir brauchen nicht nochmehr Konservativ, wir bräuchten mal den Mut für faire Unternehmensbesteuerung und eine vernünftige Erbschaftssteuer. Für gerechten Mindestlohn und Anpassung der Leih / Zeitarbeitsgesetze. Und keinen Gabriel / Schulz Pseudolinksschwachsinn.
Und wenn Parteien ein Problem damit haben linke Gewalt zu verurteilen dann sollten diese dafür zurecht abgestraft werden. Weil sowas geht einfach garnicht.
TROTZDEM verbietet sich dadurch nicht die Debatte über Fehltritte der Staatsorgane. Man kann das nicht aufwiegen a la "ja aba der andere hat doch..."
Das ist so wie der ewige Vergleich in den Konflikten dieser Welt...
"Die Russen sind so Böse, haben die Krim besetzt" "Ja aber die Amis haben damals..." "Ja und die Russen haben in Afghanistan..." Solange man immer jemanden findet dem man schlimmeres oder gleiches ankreiden kann tut man sich einfach eigene Verfehlungen abzutun und keine Verbesserung herbeizuführen.

Das kann gerne der Anspruch der anderen sein, mein Anspruch für dieses Land ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Welche Rechtsfreien Räume? Linke Zentren? Mit welcher Begründung will man z.b. gegen die Rote Flore VOR G20 vorgehen? Präventiv schließen weil es könnte ja sein das? Schwierig in einem Rechtsstaat.



Hausfriedensbruch. 

Bisher ist es eigentlich so, dass man in Deutschland Eigentum an Immobilien nur durch eine in einem Notarvertrag festgehaltene Auflassungserklärung erlangt.

Damit fängt es ja an. Man hat das Problem jahrelange „geduldet“, sprich hingenommen. Das rächt sich halt.

In einem Rechtsstaat wäre die rote Flora genauso lange besetzt gewesen, wie es gedauert hätte, einen vernünftigen Plan zur Erstürmung und Räumung auszuarbeiten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und der Staat hat leider meiner Meinung nach vor G20 schon aufgezeigt dass Recht haben und Recht bekommen 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge sind.



Zwei Juristen, drei Meinungen. Das war schon immer so und wird vermutlich auch immer so bleiben.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist Schwachsinn mir das vorzuwerfen. Ich stand auf der anderen Seite und hab mich von "Linken" anpöbeln lassen und weiß ganz genau wie das ist.



Wenn du so argumentierst, musst du dir diesen Schuh auch anziehen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist dann eigentlich sinnlos zu diskutieren, weil das Volk will keine Lösung, es will (linkes) Blut sehen.



Deshalb sind ja auch Teile der Gesellschaft, Medien und Politik auch auf dem linken Auge blind. Lies dir hier den Thread durch. Wären die Vorzeichen in Hamburg andersrum gewesen und wir hätten rechtsextremistische Gewalt gehabt, würde hier keiner über Polizeigewalt reden. Dann würden alle (völlig zu Recht) sagen, dass die Polizei nicht massiver vorgegangen ist.

Das ist schlicht Doppelmoral.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber warum nimmt man jene die friedlich demonstriert haben ebenfalls nicht Ernst und wischt deren Argumente mit Verweis auf die Gewalt in Hamburg weg?



Vielleicht weil man (wie man hier im Thread auch schön sehen kann) ein Abgrenzungsproblem hat?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und trotzdem muss sie geführt werden, sonst kann man jede Debatte einstellen.



Die Debatte ist bereits eingestellt, bevor sie stattgefunden hat. Und zwar von linker Seite.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Flüchtlingskrise, Fake News, Ukraine Krise, 9/11, Diesel Skandal... Und trotzdem man auch politische Lösungen finden, trotzdem muss der Dialog her, eine Aufarbeitung stattfinden. Wenn nur draufgehauen wird gibts keine Lösung für die Zukunft.



Absolut und an der fehlenden Debattenkultur ist (auch) ein Klima der Einschüchterung schuld.

Aktuelles Beispiel:

Meinungsfreiheit: Hier kein Bier fur Fremde - Kolumne Jan Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das gibt doch jedem Linken das Gefühl dass hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Wenn sowas keine Beachtung in der Medienlandschaft findet werden solche Themen ausgeschlachtet und zwar im deutlich negativen Sinne.



Vielleicht, weil es negativ ist? Die linken Parteien in Deutschland könnte ja mal anfange, sich glaubwürdig von linker Gewalt zu distanzieren. Daran hapert es ja schon massiv.

Ferner könnte man auch aufhören, dass Feindbild Polizei zu pflegen.

Ich erinnere mich da nur einen Tweet von Frau Künast. 

Mit so einem Weltbild ist es natürlich kein Wunder, wenn man überall „Polizeigewalt“ sieht. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und was tust du wenn die Polizei sich nicht an den Richterspruch hält? Das nennt sich dann Ohnmacht, also genau DAS was von Rechtswegen verhindert werden soll.
> Das rechtfertigt keine Gewalt, aber du begreifst den Punkt einfach nicht.



Was soll ich da begreifen? Auch diese „Ohnmacht“ rechtfertigt keine Gewalt gegen die Polizei. Punkt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es wird geklagt, man bekommt Recht. Die Polizei ignoriert das einfach und handelt. Zieht man dagegen wieder vor Gericht bekommt man ein Ergebnis erst wenns zu spät ist.



Ja, aber das ist der richtige Weg. Polizisten angreifen nicht. Es ist so einfach.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das mag sich wie ein probates Mittel darstellen, aber es ist unrechtsmäßig. Ich sage nicht, die Polizei ist selbst Schuld, ich sage, die Chaoten unter den Linken benutzen dieses Ereignis als Rechtfertigung a la "die Polizei ist selbst Schuld)".



Und viele bedienen sich dankend dieser Rechtfertigung. Womit wir beim Punkt „Relativierung“ wären.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und siehs mal andersrum. Als Bürger wäre Dir doch auch sicher recht wenn man sich an Gerichtsurteile halten würde.



Absolut. Und ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn man sich an Gesetze halten würde. Aber das haben die Linksextremisten auch nicht.

Die Welt ist nicht perfekt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich mein, stell Dir vor Du klagst eines Tages und der Richterspruch wird einfach ignoriert. Sollte in einem Rechtsstaat einfach nicht passieren!



Genauso wie brennende Autos, Steine und Molotov-Cockatilwürfe auf Polzisten, Plünderungen und Diebstähle.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nix gegen. War selbst auf der ein oder anderen "Massenveranstaltung mit differenzierter Auffassung zu friedlicher Meinungsverkündung..."
> Bei aller Sympathie unserer Polizei gegenüber, wenn man Missstände nichtmehr ansprechen darf ist das eine Katastrophe. Man darf die Debatte nicht nur den Scharfmachern überlassen.



Es kommt ja auch darauf an, wie man diese Missstände anspricht. Wir haben hier einen 100 Seiten Thread der sich fast ausschließlich über die ominöse Polizeigewalt dreht.

Damit wird immer wieder schön die Debatte weggelenkt von der linken Gewalt. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer macht denn linke Politik? Die SPD? Witz des Jahres. Die Grünen? Noch besserer Witz.



Müssen sie doch gar nicht, wo doch die CDU unter Frau Merkel bereitwillig alle konservativen Positionen opfert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir brauchen nicht nochmehr Konservativ,



Doch absolut. Alleine, damit wieder ein Gleichgewicht im Bundestag herrscht. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> wir bräuchten mal den Mut für faire Unternehmensbesteuerung und eine vernünftige Erbschaftssteuer. Für gerechten Mindestlohn und Anpassung der Leih / Zeitarbeitsgesetze. Und keinen Gabriel / Schulz Pseudolinksschwachsinn.



Steht dir doch frei die Linkspartei zu wählen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wenn Parteien ein Problem damit haben linke Gewalt zu verurteilen dann sollten diese dafür zurecht abgestraft werden. Weil sowas geht einfach garnicht.



Ich hoffe ja auch noch darauf, dass die Grünen unter 5% und die SPD bei 20% (lieber weniger) landet. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> TROTZDEM verbietet sich dadurch nicht die Debatte über Fehltritte der Staatsorgane. Man kann das nicht aufwiegen a la "ja aba der andere hat doch..."
> Das ist so wie der ewige Vergleich in den Konflikten dieser Welt...
> "Die Russen sind so Böse, haben die Krim besetzt" "Ja aber die Amis haben damals..." "Ja und die Russen haben in Afghanistan..." Solange man immer jemanden findet dem man schlimmeres oder gleiches ankreiden kann tut man sich einfach eigene Verfehlungen abzutun und keine Verbesserung herbeizuführen. Das kann gerne der Anspruch der anderen sein, mein Anspruch für dieses Land ist es jedenfalls nicht.



Und warum machst du dann ständig eine „aber die Polizei hat“ Diskussion daraus? Das ist doch genaue die gleiche Argumentation.


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2017)

ttt - titel, thesen, temperamente.

Interessanter, weil abstrakter Versuch, sich den Geschehnissen anzunaehern im ersten Beitrag.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zwei Juristen, drei Meinungen. Das war schon immer so und wird vermutlich auch immer so bleiben.



Falsch. Ein Richterspruch = Recht gesprochen. Man darf gerne Berufung einlegen, vor ein anderes Gericht ziehen... Aber man kann nicht sagen "ach ist doch wurscht weil ein anderer Rechtsgelehrter sieht das doch anders".
Das ist Willkür. Nichts anders. Wenn ein Gericht sagt, so wirds gemacht, dann kannste dagegen Rechtsmittel einlegen, aber solange ein gültiges Urteil besteht gibts daran aber auch garnichts zu rütteln oder zu interpretieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du so argumentierst, musst du dir diesen Schuh auch anziehen.



Was für ein Schwachsinn.
Ich kann also nicht sagen dass es Fehler seitens der Polizei Hamburg gegeben hat ohne gleichzeitig Linke Gewalt zu rechtfertigen? Was ist DAS für eine Diskussionskultur?
Man kann den Diskussionsgegner auch diffamieren, war mit der "Putin Versteher" Kampagne ja auch ganz groß. Meinungen die uns nicht passen? Putin Versteher... Verherrlichen Gewalt, reden Unrecht klein.
Dann brauch ich halt garkeine Diskussion weil sie keinen Zweck hat. Der Ausgang steht für jeden Teilnehmer vorn Anfang an fest und die Diskussion dient nur dem bestätigen des eigenen Weltbildes.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil es negativ ist? Die linken Parteien in Deutschland könnte ja mal anfange, sich glaubwürdig von linker Gewalt zu distanzieren. Daran hapert es ja schon massiv.
> Ferner könnte man auch aufhören, dass Feindbild Polizei zu pflegen.
> Ich erinnere mich da nur einen Tweet von Frau Künast.
> Mit so einem Weltbild ist es natürlich kein Wunder, wenn man überall „Polizeigewalt“ sieht.



Siehst du, schon wieder. Du wirfst immer der anderen Seite etwas vor statt darüber nachzudenken was insgesamt falsch gelaufen ist. Ein ewiger Kreislauf aus Anschuldigungen, mehr nicht.
Wir wollen eine aufgeklärte Gesellschaft voller mündiger Bürger sein, schaffen es aber nicht zu differenzieren, sondern nur zu diffamieren.
Was du sagst stimmt. Es ist aber vollkommen substanzlos weil bekannt, weil alles gesagt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was soll ich da begreifen? Auch diese „Ohnmacht“ rechtfertigt keine Gewalt gegen die Polizei. Punkt.
> Ja, aber das ist der richtige Weg. Polizisten angreifen nicht. Es ist so einfach.
> Und viele bedienen sich dankend dieser Rechtfertigung. Womit wir beim Punkt „Relativierung“ wären.



Du checkst es wirklich nicht.
Es ist grundsätzlich, vollkommen losgelöst von den Ereignissen in Hamburg ein sehr sehr schlechtes Zeichen wenn sich Staatsorgane über Richtersprüche hinwegsetzen.
Deine Argumentationslinie ist ein präventives "der Zweck heiligt die Mittel", also genau das Gegenteil von einer Gewaltenteilung a la Grundgesetz.
Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg, aber die Gewalt der Demonstranten ist keine ausreichende nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für das ignorieren eines Richterspruchs.

Ist es so schwer zu akzeptieren dass hierfür jemand zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden sollte?
Und zwar nicht weil er Polizist ist, nicht weil er gegen Links gehandelt hat, sondern weil er einfach verdammt noch mal gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen hat. Und vor dem sind (sollten) alle gleich (sein).




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Und ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn man sich an Gesetze halten würde. Aber das haben die Linksextremisten auch nicht.
> Die Welt ist nicht perfekt.



Das ist keine Rechtfertigung.  Was soll das sein "Die Linken spielen nicht nach den Regeln also müssen wir das auch nicht..."
Ist ne Katastrophe wie schnell mal eben auf die Errungenschaften der Demokratie gesch***en wird weil ein emotionales Thema hochkocht.
Die Amis haben mit der gleichen Art und Weise Folter im Iraq und in Afghanistan gerechtfertigt. 
Die Polizei ist kein Demonstrationsteilnehmer der Steine schmeißt, sie ist ein durchsetzendes Organ der Staatsgewalt. Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied im Anspruch an die Organisation.

Dass was verschiedene Parteien als "Polizeigewalt" während G20 bezeichnet haben seh ich auch deutlich unkritischer. 
Nur ohne Not gegen Gerichtsurteile verstoßen, als noch garnichts passiert ist? Dafür sollte es schonmal jemanden geben der nachfragt ob das wirklich so stehen gelassen werden sollte.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso wie brennende Autos, Steine und Molotov-Cockatilwürfe auf Polzisten, Plünderungen und Diebstähle.



Warum sollte es in einem Rechtsstaat kein Verbrechen geben? Rechtsstaat bedeutet den verfassungsmäßigen Umgang mit Recht und Unrecht, mehr nicht.
Homo homini lupus est wie mein Philosophieprofessor zu sagen pflegte. Verbrechen gibt es in jeder Gesellschaft. Die Gesellschaften unterscheiden sich lediglich im Umgang mit Verbrechen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch darauf an, wie man diese Missstände anspricht. Wir haben hier einen 100 Seiten Thread der sich fast ausschließlich über die ominöse Polizeigewalt dreht.
> Damit wird immer wieder schön die Debatte weggelenkt von der linken Gewalt.



Und, tu ich das? Mache ich nicht absolut deutlich dass die Gewalt bei G20 absolut zu verurteilen ist?
Differenziere ich nicht deutlich zwischen der Notwendigkeit der Polizei bei Ausschreitungen zu handeln und dem verhindern des Protestcamps noch bevor der Gipfel und die Demos überhaupt angefangen haben?
Hab ich nicht klar und deutlich gemacht dass für mich jedwedes Fehlverhalten zur Sprache zu bringen ist? Ich werd keinem Polizisten einen Vorwurf machen der sich in diesen Straßenkämpfen verteidigt. Im Gegensatz zu anderen hab ich den Schwachsinn mitmachen "dürfen".
Nur muss es mir erlaubt sein auch Kritik zu üben.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum machst du dann ständig eine „aber die Polizei hat“ Diskussion daraus? Das ist doch genaue die gleiche Argumentation.



Falsch.
Ich sage eben nicht "aber" die Polizei hat. Du stellst die Taten immer in Relation zu denen der Gegenseite.
Tu ich nicht, ich spreche sie einfach nur an. Ohne diesen irgendetwas gegenüber zu stellen. Und da liegt für mich das Problem. Hätte die Polizei einen Richterspruch ohne Kontext G20 ignoriert, der Aufschrei wäre riesig geworden.
So überwiegt die Wut über die Ausschreitungen und das Ganze fliegt unterm Radar durch. Das ist einfach nicht richtig.

Es geht mir nicht um eine abwägende Bewertung der Ereignisse in Hamburg, sondern darum dass ein Teil der Ereignisse deutlich mehr mediale & öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, ein anderer Teil aber fast unbeobachtet bleibt.
Und wenn du es nicht schaffst zu verstehen dass ich klar differenziere zwischen dem Vorgehen der Polizei vor dem Gipfel und dem Vorgehen der Polizei während der Ausschreitungen, dann tuts mir leid, aber dann können wir nicht auf dem gleichen Niveau diskutieren.
Diese Trennung ist möglich, muss möglich sein.

Es gibt nichts an linker Gewalt zu realtivieren, garnichts. Jeder der dort mitgemacht hat gehört ordentlich verurteilt. (ordentlich nicht im Volksmund a la streng, sondern gem. Recht und Gesetz).
Nur gilt dies eben für alle Überschreitungen des Gesetzes und nicht nur von jenen der Gruppe der man nicht angehört.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Falsch. Ein Richterspruch = Recht gesprochen. Man darf gerne Berufung einlegen, vor ein anderes Gericht ziehen... Aber man kann nicht sagen "ach ist doch wurscht weil ein anderer Rechtsgelehrter sieht das doch anders".
> Das ist Willkür. Nichts anders. Wenn ein Gericht sagt, so wirds gemacht, dann kannste dagegen Rechtsmittel einlegen, aber solange ein gültiges Urteil besteht gibts daran aber auch garnichts zu rütteln oder zu interpretieren.



Dann geht man wieder vor Gericht, wenn man der Meinung ist, es läge „Willkür“ vor. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich kann also nicht sagen dass es Fehler seitens der Polizei Hamburg gegeben hat ohne gleichzeitig Linke Gewalt zu rechtfertigen?



Klar kannst du das. Nur bisher tust du es nicht. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Siehst du, schon wieder. Du wirfst immer der anderen Seite etwas vor statt darüber nachzudenken was insgesamt falsch gelaufen ist.



Was falsch gelaufen ist? Das die Polizei nicht robuster und schneller vorgegangen ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du checkst es wirklich nicht.



Was dieses ständige relativieren soll? Ne, das tue ich tatsächlich nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es ist grundsätzlich, vollkommen losgelöst von den Ereignissen in Hamburg ein sehr sehr schlechtes Zeichen wenn sich Staatsorgane über Richtersprüche hinwegsetzen.



Ah, also klammern wir den Kontext einfach aus, weil er uns nicht passt? Großes Kino.

Aber wenn es der eigenen Argumentation dient, dann fügen wir den Kontext wieder ein, ja?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Argumentationslinie ist ein präventives "der Zweck heiligt die Mittel", also genau das Gegenteil von einer Gewaltenteilung a la Grundgesetz.



Nö, absolut nicht. Ich sage doch, man sollte sich ans Gericht wenden, wenn man der Meinung ist, die Polizei würde einem die Rechte beschneiden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg, aber die Gewalt der Demonstranten ist keine ausreichende nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für das ignorieren eines Richterspruchs.



„Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg, aber…“

Jo, du ich weiß auch nicht wo du relativerst. Ist mir ein absolutes Rätsel.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer zu akzeptieren dass hierfür jemand zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden sollte?



Sag ich doch. Die Linksextremisten und ihre Szene müssen endlich mal konsequent bekämpft werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und zwar nicht weil er Polizist ist, nicht weil er gegen Links gehandelt hat, sondern weil er einfach verdammt noch mal gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen hat. Und vor dem sind (sollten) alle gleich (sein).



Dafür gibt es doch Gerichte und es laufen doch jetzt die Verfahren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist keine Rechtfertigung.  Was soll das sein "Die Linken spielen nicht nach den Regeln also müssen wir das auch nicht..."



Nur, dass der Staat (im Gegensatz zu den Linksextremisten) das Gewalt*monopol* innehat. Bist du der Meinung, die Exekutive verstößt gegen Recht, wendest du dich an die Judikative, aber was du nicht machen darfst, ist selbst Exekutive spielen. 

Ist das so schwer?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist ne Katastrophe wie schnell mal eben auf die Errungenschaften der Demokratie gesch***en wird weil ein emotionales Thema hochkocht.



Würden sich alle Beteiligten daran halten, wäre es ja auch viel einfacher, mit dem Zusammenleben. Aber da die Linksextremisten es wiederholt nicht tuen, kannst du dich an der Adresse bedanken.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Amis haben mit der gleichen Art und Weise Folter im Iraq und in Afghanistan gerechtfertigt.



Erst sich darüber beschweren, wenn man Vergleiche ala „aber die anderen haben“ bringt und dann selbst so argumentieren. Ja was denn nun?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Polizei ist kein Demonstrationsteilnehmer der Steine schmeißt, sie ist ein durchsetzendes Organ der Staatsgewalt. Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied im Anspruch an die Organisation.



Und das hat die Polizei getan. Wenn man der Meinung ist, sie hat dabei Gesetze gebrochen, dann wendet man sich ans Gericht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur ohne Not gegen Gerichtsurteile verstoßen, als noch garnichts passiert ist? Dafür sollte es schonmal jemanden geben der nachfragt ob das wirklich so stehen gelassen werden sollte.



Du wirst lachen, aber dafür gibt es eine Gewalt, die dafür zuständig ist. Die Judikative. Und die wird sich damit beschäftigen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Warum sollte es in einem Rechtsstaat kein Verbrechen geben? Rechtsstaat bedeutet den verfassungsmäßigen Umgang mit Recht und Unrecht, mehr nicht. Verbrechen gibt es in jeder Gesellschaft. Die Gesellschaften unterscheiden sich lediglich im Umgang mit Verbrechen.



Richtig, manche Staaten gehen konsequent dagegen vor und andere Staaten dulden Verbrecher. Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, was er besser findet.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und, tu ich das? Mache ich nicht absolut deutlich dass die Gewalt bei G20 absolut zu verurteilen ist?



Ich erinnere mich da an diese Aussage:



hoffgang schrieb:


> Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg, aber



Klingt für mich nicht, nach einer glaubwürdigen Verurteilung. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> So überwiegt die Wut über die Ausschreitungen und das Ganze fliegt unterm Radar durch. Das ist einfach nicht richtig.



Wo fliegt hier irgendwas durch? Lies den Thread durch. Es gibt doch bereits Ermittlungen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um eine abwägende Bewertung der Ereignisse in Hamburg, sondern darum dass ein Teil der Ereignisse deutlich mehr mediale & öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, ein anderer Teil aber fast unbeobachtet bleibt.



Was angesichts der Ereignisse auch verständlich ist. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wenn du es nicht schaffst zu verstehen dass ich klar differenziere zwischen dem Vorgehen der Polizei vor dem Gipfel und dem Vorgehen der Polizei während der Ausschreitungen, dann tuts mir leid, aber dann können wir nicht auf dem gleichen Niveau diskutieren.



Ich sagte doch bereits, wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Polizei einem Rechte beschneidet, dann sucht man das Gericht auf. Was gibt es da noch groß zu diskutieren?


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar kannst du das. Nur bisher tust du es nicht.



Wie gesagt, wenn du meinen Diskussionsansatz nicht verstehst haben wir nichtsmehr zu besprechen.
Wenn  du Passagen in meinen Texten findest welche Gewalt relativieren,  rechtfertigen gibts ein Eis, aber auf das (niedrige) Niveau lass ich  mich nicht runterziehen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah, also klammern wir den Kontext einfach aus, weil er uns nicht passt? Großes Kino.
> Aber wenn es der eigenen Argumentation dient, dann fügen wir den Kontext wieder ein, ja?



Es gibt keinen rechtfertigenden Kontext für das verbieten des Protestcamps noch vor dem Gipfel.
Es gibt einfach keinen. Man kann nicht spätere Ereignisse heranziehen und damit vorangegangene rechtswidrige Maßnahmen rechtfertigen.
Isses so schwer zu verstehen dass dies gegen das Gesetz dieser Republik verstößt? Ist das echt so schwer zu trennen?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sag ich doch. Die Linksextremisten und ihre Szene müssen endlich mal konsequent bekämpft werden.



So wie jede Form von Extremismus.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur, dass der Staat (im Gegensatz zu den Linksextremisten) das Gewalt*monopol* innehat. Bist du der Meinung, die Exekutive verstößt gegen Recht, wendest du dich an die Judikative, aber was du nicht machen darfst, ist selbst Exekutive spielen.
> Ist das so schwer?



Isses so schwer endlich zu kapieren dass nichts die Gewalt der Linken in Hamburg rechtfertigt.
Ist es so schwer endlich zu kapieren dass ein Gewaltmonopol zu besitzen nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit "tun und lassen was man will".
Ist es so schwierig zu verstehen dass ich den Umgang der Gesellschaft mit den Vorfällen dahingehend kritisiere dass man geneigt ist der Polizei Fehlverhalten (Ausdrücklich für dich, damit meine ich das Verhindern des Protestcamps gegen richterlichen Beschluss) durchgehen zu lassen weil man dieses Verhalten im Nachhinein aufgrund der Ausschreitungen rechtfertigt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erst sich darüber beschweren, wenn man Vergleiche ala „aber die anderen haben“ bringt und dann selbst so argumentieren. Ja was denn nun?



Wow, bist nicht in der Lage zu erkennen wenn ich Dir Beispiele präsentiere. Meine Aussage (dieses Satz für Satz gequote ist so dermaßen Schwachsinn weil es komplexe Argumente auf Teilaussagen reduziert...) im Ganzen ist:


> Das ist keine Rechtfertigung.  Was soll das sein "Die Linken spielen nicht nach den Regeln also müssen wir das auch nicht..."
> Ist ne Katastrophe wie schnell mal eben auf die Errungenschaften der  Demokratie gesch***en wird weil ein emotionales Thema hochkocht.
> Die Amis haben mit der gleichen Art und Weise Folter im Iraq und in Afghanistan gerechtfertigt.



Das ist kein "die anderen haben". Das ein Beispiel wie Emotionen Sachargumente verdrängen und so zu schlechten Lösungen führen.


Ist unmöglich mit Dir zu diskutieren.
Ich hab in meinem allerersten Beitrag mehr als deutlich gemacht die Gewalt in Hamburg deutlich zu verurteilen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kein Mensch redet in der Presse über das Vorgehen der Polizei. Nicht  während er Krawalle, sondern davor. Protestcamps gegen richterlichen  Beschluss zu verwehren ist halt auch nicht ohne.
> Damit relativiere ich keinesfalls linke Gewalt (muss es wieder  klarstellen, sonst wirds mir vorgeworfen und mein Argument geht in  Erregung unter..), nur wenn der Grundsatz lauten soll, vor dem Gesetz  sei jeder gleich dann gilt das eben auch für Staatsorgane.



Und was passiert? Mir wird ständig vorgeworfen linke Gewalt zu relativieren. Das ist wie im Prozess von Kafka.
Du bist nichtmal in der Lage meine Beiträge zu diesem Thema von allgemeinen Aussagen zum Thema Polizeigewalt zu trennen, das einzige was du schaffst ist mir immer wieder denselben (unhaltbaren) Vorwurf zu machen.
Scheint der moderne Umgang mit Meinungen zu sein die einem nicht passen.

Bestätigt aber genau meine Kritik / meine Motivation hier zu posten. Wir sind als Gesellschaft nicht in der Lage sachlich über emotionale Dinge zu sprechen. Möglicherweise waren wir das noch nie. Aber solange Organe wie die Springerpresse Meinungsbildung betreiben, solange wir keine sachliche Debatte führen können ohne sofort Lagerwahlkampf zu betreiben, solange wir es nicht schaffen ohne Vorurteile zu diskutieren, solange spalten wir diese Gesellschaft weiterhin. Und lösen garnichts.
Und beim nächsten G7/G8/GX gehts grade so weiter. Die Linken fühlen sich unterdrückt, der Pöbel fordert mehr Gewalt gegen Links und der Staat muss sich nicht mit unliebsamen Positionen rumschlagen.

Fortschritt? Nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn du meinen Diskussionsansatz nicht verstehst haben wir nichtsmehr zu besprechen.



Dann lass es doch. Niemand zwingt dich zum Gespräch.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn  du Passagen in meinen Texten findest welche Gewalt relativieren,  rechtfertigen gibts ein Eis, aber auf das (niedrige) Niveau lass ich  mich nicht runterziehen.



Ist nicht schwer:



hoffgang schrieb:


> Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg, aber



Musst mir aber kein Eis ausgeben. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen rechtfertigenden Kontext für das verbieten des Protestcamps noch vor dem Gipfel. Es gibt einfach keinen. Man kann nicht spätere Ereignisse heranziehen und damit vorangegangene rechtswidrige Maßnahmen rechtfertigen.



Richtig. Man geht vor Gericht und fertig.

Auf der anderen Seite rechtfertig das Vorgehen der Polizei gegen die Camps aber auch keine Angriffe gegen die Polizei. Ist eigentlich auch ganz einfach.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Isses so schwer zu verstehen dass dies gegen das Gesetz dieser Republik verstößt? Ist das echt so schwer zu trennen?



Und wer dafür zuständig ist, sagte ich doch bereits. Die Judikative.



hoffgang schrieb:


> So wie jede Form von Extremismus.



Korrekt. Nur bei linkem Extremismus tut sich die Politik häufig schwer. Das muss sich ändern.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Isses so schwer endlich zu kapieren dass nichts die Gewalt der Linken in Hamburg rechtfertigt.



Für mich nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer endlich zu kapieren dass ein Gewaltmonopol zu besitzen nicht gleichbedeutend ist mit "tun und lassen was man will".



Absolut nicht. Und wenn man der Meinung ist, die Exekutive verhält sich falsch, wendet man sich an die Judikative.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist es so schwierig zu verstehen dass ich den Umgang der Gesellschaft mit den Vorfällen dahingehend kritisiere dass man geneigt ist der Polizei Fehlverhalten (Ausdrücklich für dich, damit meine ich das Verhindern des Protestcamps gegen richterlichen Beschluss) durchgehen zu lassen weil man dieses Verhalten im Nachhinein aufgrund der Ausschreitungen rechtfertigt.



Siehe die Absätze zuvor.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, bist nicht in der Lage zu erkennen wenn ich Dir Beispiele präsentiere.



Doch bin ich. Aber erst beschwerst du dich über Vergleiche, nur um dann selbst welche zu bringen. Ja bitte, was denn nun?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist unmöglich mit Dir zu diskutieren.



Dann lass es doch einfach. Niemand zwingt dich dazu. Am allerwenigsten ich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem allerersten Beitrag mehr als deutlich gemacht die Gewalt in Hamburg deutlich zu verurteilen.



Um dann zu sagen:



hoffgang schrieb:


> Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg, aber



Klingt auf jeden Fall nach einer sehr „glaubwürdigen“ Verurteilung.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und was passiert? Mir wird ständig vorgeworfen linke Gewalt zu relativieren.



Dann sollte man nicht solche Sätze, wie den einen Absatz zuvor bringen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Scheint der moderne Umgang mit Meinungen zu sein die einem nicht passen.



Niemand nimmt dir deine Meinung, ich am allerwenigsten. Du kannst und sollst deine Meinung hier vertreten, wie dir lieb ist.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

Wow, sind wir jetzt echt soweit dass du schon Quotes absichtlich kürzen musst um so zu tun als wären deine Aussagen korrekt?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg, aber die Gewalt der  Demonstranten ist keine ausreichende nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für  das ignorieren eines Richterspruchs.



Ist das komplette Zitat, erklär mir mal wo HIER eine Rechtfertigung für Gewalt vergraben liegt?
Das ist unterste Schublade, einfach die Hälfte abschneiden sodass der Anschein erweckt wird das "aber" im Satz relativiere den ersten Teil.
Stattdessen ist das Argument grade andersrum. Du benutzt die nachträglich stattgefundene Gewalt als Rechtfertigung von vorangegangenen Maßnahmen.

Willkommen im Fake News Zeitalter. Anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern wird, dank aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitaten ein falscher Eindruck meiner Meinung vermittelt. 

Passt eben ins Bild dass du nicht verstehen willst dass eine Aufarbeitung der Fehler der Polizei ebenfalls einen Platz in der landesweiten Debatte verdient hätte.
Es bringt halt garnix wenn du immer wieder dasselbe wiederholst, im Gegenteil, es zeigt was an der Debatte falschläuft.
Wir verwenden zuviel Raum auf Dinge zu denen alles gesagt ist um all jenes was wir nicht im Rampenlicht wollen links (haha Wortwitz) liegen lassen zu können. Statt über Inhalte zu diskutieren konfrontierst du nur mit haltlosen Vorwürfen und bestimmst so den Inhalt der Diskussion.

Ich hab die letzten 99 Seiten nicht gelesen, aber ich hab auch im Netz nichts gefunden dass im Falle der rechtswidrigen Auflösung des Protestcamps ermittelt wird / Konsequenzen folgen.
Wenn ich hier falsch liege wäre das schön


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, sind wir jetzt echt soweit dass du schon Quotes absichtlich kürzen musst um so zu tun als wären deine Aussagen korrekt?



Die Aussage ist auch mit dem ganzen Zitat korrekt, ich habe es nur auf das wesentlich gekürzt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist das komplette Zitat, erklär mir mal wo HIER eine Rechtfertigung für Gewalt vergraben liegt?



Indem du nicht einfach gesagt hast:

"Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg."

Durch das aber schränkst du die Aussage ein, ergo du relativierst.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist unterste Schublade, einfach die Hälfte abschneiden sodass der Anschein erweckt wird das "aber" im Satz relativiere den ersten Teil.



Genau das tut das aber. Sonst hättest du den Satz auch so schreiben können, wie ich es im Absatz zuvor gemacht habe. Ohne das aber.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du benutzt die nachträglich stattgefundene Gewalt als Rechtfertigung von vorangegangenen Maßnahmen.



Ich sagte die ganze Zeit, wenn man der Meinung ist, die Polizei beschneidet Rechte, dann soll man sich an Gerichte wenden.

Wo ist das jetzt eine Rechtfertigung?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Passt eben ins Bild dass du nicht verstehen willst dass eine Aufarbeitung der Fehler der Polizei ebenfalls einen Platz in der landesweiten Debatte verdient hätte.



Passiert längst. Nur ist das im Moment nicht das wichtigste, sondern die Frage, wie man effektiv und konsequent linksextremistische Strukturen zerschlägt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten 99 Seiten nicht gelesen, aber ich hab auch im Netz nichts gefunden dass im Falle der rechtswidrigen Auflösung des Protestcamps ermittelt wird / Konsequenzen folgen.



Gegen die Polizei finden Ermittlungen statt, wegen des G20 Gipfels. Das ergibt sich aus den letzten Seiten. Es ist eigentlich auch Usus, dass man sich in das Thema einliest, bevor man postet.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Indem du nicht einfach gesagt hast:
> "Polizisten angreifen ist nie der richtige Weg."
> Durch das aber schränkst du die Aussage ein, ergo du relativierst.



Ernsthaft?
Dir ist nicht bewusst dass durch den Zusatz nicht der erste Teil des Satzes relativiert wird, sondern das Argument andersrum funktioniert?
Nämlich dass Gewalt gegen Polizisten keine nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für die Polizei gewesen ist bereits VOR dem Gipfel das Protestcamp zu räumen.
Das ist Diskussion 2.0. "Da steht ein aber, also Widerspruch". Bitte nicht das Argument verstehen, bitte nicht den Inhalt des Satzes lesen. Einfach machen. Warum auch nicht, ist ja das Internet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gegen die Polizei finden Ermittlungen statt, wegen des G20 Gipfels. Das ergibt sich aus den letzten Seiten. Es ist eigentlich auch Usus, dass man sich in das Thema einliest, bevor man postet.



Wow du hast immer noch nicht kapiert worum es mir geht.
Dass es Ermittlungen gegen die Polizei gibt ist ein No Brainer. Aber mir gehts um den konkreten Fall Räumung Protestcamp. 
Da ist, wie bei allem, ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Und klar, ich muss alle vorangegangenen Posts lesen.
Wenn du weißt wo das konkret steht wäre es nett wenn du es mir linken könntest. Geht aufgrund deiner längeren Verweildauer im Thread schneller als wenn ich 99 Seiten durcharbeite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nämlich dass Gewalt gegen Polizisten keine nachträgliche Rechtfertigung für die Polizei gewesen ist bereits VOR dem Gipfel das Protestcamp zu räumen.



Wie gesagt, dafür gibt es Gerichte,



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow du hast immer noch nicht kapiert worum es mir geht. Dass es Ermittlungen gegen die Polizei gibt ist ein No Brainer. Aber mir gehts um den konkreten Fall Räumung Protestcamp. Da ist, wie bei allem, ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied



Wo sollte das ein Unterschied sein? Es ging dir darum, dass die Polizei die Rechte von Demonstranten beschnitten haben soll. Wie gesagt, dafür gibt es Gerichte.

Im Moment laufen Ermittlungen. Wie die ausgehen, werden wir wohl in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten erfahren.

PS: Das ist (soweit ich das sehen kann) der letzte Stand zum Thema Protestcamp:

G20-Protestcamp in Entenwerder: Verwaltungsgericht bestatigt Ubernachtungsverbot - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dagegen können die "Demonstraten" gerichtlich vorgehen in der nächsten Instanz. Also die Judikative kümmert sich um das Thema, wo ist jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> G20-Protestcamp in Entenwerder: Verwaltungsgericht bestatigt Ubernachtungsverbot - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Dagegen können die "Demonstraten" gerichtlich vorgehen in der nächsten Instanz. Also die Judikative kümmert sich um das Thema, wo ist jetzt dein Problem?


2 Tage später vom Oberverwaltungsgericht: Hamburg-Entenwerder: Gericht erlaubt Ubernachten in G20-Protestcamp doch - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> 2 Tage später vom Oberverwaltungsgericht: Hamburg-Entenwerder: Gericht erlaubt Ubernachten in G20-Protestcamp doch - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Vielen Dank für den Link.

Na dann ist die Judikative doch am Thema dran. Wunderbar.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link.
> 
> Na dann ist die Judikative doch am Thema dran. Wunderbar.



Ich seh grad, du bist aus Hamburg. Ok, mein Fehler, falscher Diskussionspartner. Hab ich bislang nicht bemerkt.

Hab ich eben alleine den Anspruch auf eine vernünftige Aufarbeitung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Was auch immer mein Wohnort mit der Diskussion zu tun hat.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Naja, Dir fehlt offensichtlich die Distanz zu G20. Was vollkommen verständlich ist wenn man in der Stadt wohnt in der gewütet wurde. 
Nur erklärt dass deine emotionale Art der Diskussion und darüber lässt sich kein Konsens erzielen. Oder zumindest ein Verständnis der Argumente.

Wenn ich zurückblättere und dich von "linksextremistischem Terrorismus" schreiben sehe, hier ist keine sachliche Beurteilung möglich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, Dir fehlt offensichtlich die Distanz zu G20. Was vollkommen verständlich ist wenn man in der Stadt wohnt in der gewütet wurde.



Ich brauch dafür keine Distanz. 

Meine Feststellung der Ereignisse ist unabhängig vom Ort des Geschehens. 

Andersrum könnte ich ja auch sagen, dir fehlt der Bezug über die Sache zu reden, weil du zu weit weg wohnst. Würde mir aber nie einfallen, sowas  zu behaupten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich zurückblättere und dich von "linksextremistischem Terrorismus" schreiben sehe, hier ist keine sachliche Beurteilung möglich.



Das ist eine sehr treffende Feststellung der Ereignisse.

Terrorismus versucht mit Gewalt bestehende politische Ordnungen zu überwinden. Die Linksextremisten versuchten genau das mit Gewalt zu erreichen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Terrorismus versucht mit Gewalt bestehende politische Ordnungen zu überwinden. Die Linksextremisten versuchten genau das mit Gewalt zu erreichen.



In etwa so wie Rechtsextremisten auch, exakt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> In etwa so wie Rechtsextremisten auch, exakt.



Absolut. Und Linksextremismus sollte genauso vehement bekämpft werden, wie Rechtsextremismus, nur ist das leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Und Linksextremismus sollte genauso vehement bekämpft werden, wie Rechtsextremismus, nur ist das leider nicht der Fall.



Was du zwar nicht belegen kannst aber dich nicht abhält es als Fakt in den Raum zu stellen. 

Von mir gibt's dafür ein Fake-News Siegel Erster Klasse.    Super


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was du zwar nicht belegen kannst aber dich nicht abhält es als Fakt in den Raum zu stellen.



Die Duldung rechtsfreier Räume wurde hier im Thread bestimmt schon ein oder zwei Mal erwähnt. Man sollte vielleicht den Thread erstmal lesen, bevor man einsteigt.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Von mir gibt's dafür ein Fake-News Siegel Erster Klasse.    Super



Ein Fake-News Siegel von jemanden der selbst falsche Behauptungen aufstellt. Ich mag deinen Sinn für Humor


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Duldung rechtsfreier Räume wurde hier im Thread bestimmt schon ein oder zwei Mal erwähnt. Man sollte vielleicht den Thread erstmal lesen, bevor man einsteigt.
> 
> Ein Fake-News Siegel von jemanden der selbst falsche Behauptungen aufstellt. Ich mag deinen Sinn für Humor



Du sprichst bestimmt vom "richtigen" Lesen, wehe man kommt nicht auf den selben Schluss. Lächerliche Argumentation.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du sprichst bestimmt vom "richtigen" Lesen, wehe man kommt nicht auf den selben Schluss.



Nein ich meinte das schon so, wie ich es geschrieben habe. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Lächerliche Argumentation.



Sehe ich ja auch so, aber das Recht so zu argumentieren steht dir ja zu.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte das schon so, wie ich es geschrieben habe.
> 
> Sehe ich ja auch so, aber das Recht so zu argumentieren steht dir ja zu.




Die unbelegte Falschaussage kam leider von dir, also verdreh mal nicht die Tatsachen, auch wenn das anhand deines Links in der Signatur zum Weltbild gehört.

Mein Beileid.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr treffende Feststellung der Ereignisse.
> Terrorismus versucht mit Gewalt bestehende politische Ordnungen zu überwinden. Die Linksextremisten versuchten genau das mit Gewalt zu erreichen.



Das ist bestenfalls Übertreibung.
Was die RAF gemacht hat, DAS war linksextremistischer Terrorismus.
Hamburg war idiotischer Vandalismus, mehr nicht.

Alles andere ist schlicht in die emotionale Kerbe schlagen.

Fun Fakt:
Bundeskriminalamt: Kaum Terrorgefahr von links | ZEIT ONLINE

Man bemerke die Unterscheidung zwischen dem Potential terroristische Anschläge zu verüben und dem Potential Gewalt anzuwenden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die unbelegte Falschaussage kam leider von dir, also verdreh mal nicht die Tatsachen, auch wenn das anhand deines Links in der Signatur zum Weltbild gehört.



Wie gesagt, lies den Thread. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.



Sehe ich ja auch so. Dass du den Thread nicht lesen kannst (oder willst) ist schon ziemlich schade 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist bestenfalls Übertreibung.
> Was die RAF gemacht hat, DAS war linksextremistischer Terrorismus.
> Hamburg war idiotischer Vandalismus, mehr nicht.



Und genauso verharmlost man linke Gewalt. War ja nur ein bisschen „idiotischer Vandalismus“, so als ob paar Jungs bisschen dumme Streiche begangen hätten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Fun Fakt:
> Bundeskriminalamt: Kaum Terrorgefahr von links | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Man bemerke die Unterscheidung zwischen dem Potential terroristische Anschläge zu verüben und dem Potential Gewalt anzuwenden.





> Der Verfassungsschutz bewertet die linke Szene etwas anders. Nach den Krawallen am Rande des G20-Gipfels in Hamburg hatte der Präsident des Bundesamtes, Hans-Georg Maaßen, von einem Erstarken der linksextremen Szene gesprochen. Die "sehr starke linksextremistische Szene" umfasse 28.000 Personen, davon 8.500 gewaltorientierte Extremisten. "Deren Zahl wächst", hatte Maaßen gesagt. Linksextreme seien auch öfter bereit, Gewalt gegen den politischen Gegner und gegen die Polizei anzuwenden. Diese zunehmende Gewaltbereitschaft zeige sich bei Extremisten aller Lager.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Warte, schreib den hier mit in deine Signatur, um deine Quelle etwas seriöser wirken zu lassen. 

US-Wahlkampf: Ufologen hoffen, dass Clinton Geheimakten offnet - WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Warte, schreib den hier mit in deine Signatur, um deine Quelle etwas seriöser wirken zu lassen.
> 
> US-Wahlkampf: Ufologen hoffen, dass Clinton Geheimakten offnet - WELT



Was auch immer das mit dem Thread zu tun hat. Aber es passt zu deinen bisherigen Beiträgen. Aussagegehalt gleich null.

Insofern bist du wenigstens konsequent.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was auch immer das mit dem Thread zu tun hat. Aber es passt zu deinen bisherigen Beiträgen. Aussagegehalt gleich null.
> 
> Insofern bist du wenigstens konsequent.



Exakt, so wie du im ignorieren von Fakten, denen du dich natürlich gar nicht nicht stellen kannst, weil es dein Weltbild zerstören würde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Exakt, so wie du im ignorieren von Fakten, denen du dich natürlich gar nicht nicht stellen kannst, weil es dein Weltbild zerstören würde.



Welche Fakten sollen das sein? Erheitere mich


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und genauso verharmlost man linke Gewalt. War ja nur ein bisschen „idiotischer Vandalismus“, so als ob paar Jungs bisschen dumme Streiche begangen hätten.



Nein, das tut man eben nicht. Man rückt die Straftaten ins richtige Licht.
Terrorismus ist eine ganz andere Hausnummer, erfordert vom Staat ganz andere Maßnahmen, gibt ihm andere Befugnisse. Hier ist eine Unterscheidung einfach notwendig.
Wenn jeder jedes Verbrechen als das bezeichnen darf wie es ihm gerade passt, wozu unterscheidet unser Strafrecht denn dann überhaupt.

Und liest deinen Quote mal richtig.
Ja, der Verfassungsschutz geht von einem erstarken der Szene aus. Liest du dort etwas von Terrorismusgefahr? Nein, von Gewaltbereitschaft.
Das IST ein Unterschied, auch wenns DIR nicht passen mag. Wenn Idioten in Hamburg Autos anzünden oder Polizisten mit Steinen bewerfen ist das kein Terrorismus. Es ist das letzte, es gehört bestraft, es soll nie wieder passieren, aber es ist NICHT gleichzusetzen mit Terrorismus.

Willst du wirklich die Ausschreitungen bei G20 in Hamburg und die Sprengstoffanschläge, Morde & Entführungen der RAF auf dieselbe Stufe stellen?
Ernsthaft?


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Die Zahlen sind offiziell, das mit dem Googlen außerhalb des Dark-Brown-Web's kennst du doch noch. 

Ach lass den, für manche ist es schon Terror wenn Nachmittags jemand den Rasen mäht.

Da wundert einen doch gar nichts mehr hier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Absolut. Und Linksextremismus sollte genauso vehement bekämpft werden, wie Rechtsextremismus, nur ist das leider nicht der Fall.


Lieber Kaaruzo,

der gute *hoffgang *hat Dir doch in Seelenruhe und völliger Höflichkeit nahe gebracht, an welchen Stellen Deine Agumentationskette fehlerhaft ist.
Die Frage, die sich mir dabei nur stellt ist, ob Du es nicht verstehen kannst oder nicht vestehen willst. Ich gehe vom letzterem aus und ich behaupte,
dass Du alles andere als ein harmloser "konservativer" Forist bist, der aus Naivität und Unwissenheit zu seinen Schlüssen kommt, sondern ganz
bewußt als Teil einer über Jahre angelegten Strategie der Rechtsradikalen und ihrer Mitläufer versuchst, Meinungen im Netz langfristig zu verändern.

Darum reagieren einige auch so schnell so gereizt, weil man diese Art "Argumentation" seit Jahren gehäuft lesen muß. Gerade, dass Du den Verweis
 auf Kameradschaften, den ich Dir in Dein Profil als Rechercheoption schrieb, sofort gelöscht hast, ist ein Indiz, dass Du in der rechtsradikalen Szene
 zutiefst verankert bist. Solange dabei keine Straftaten passieren fällt das alles unter die Meinungsfreiheit, Du solltest Dich aber nicht wundern, wenn
 Dir in Foren immer wieder ein rauer Wind ins Gesicht bläst. Aber vielleicht irre mich auch.

Zur These von Dir. Vergleiche doch bitte den Fahndungsaufwand der RAF mit jenem der NSU Zelle. Beide haben ähnlich viele Menschen getöten,
geraubt, gebrandschatzt. Und Du glaubst, "linke" werden weniger verfolgt? Und das zieht sich über die gesamte Entwicklung. Wo ist der Schrei 
gegen rechtsradikale Kameradschaften, die als Hort der Gewalt Anschlag auf Anschlag planen, z.B. Verprügeln von Ausländern? Nichts passierte
 in der Richtung, es ändert sich ganz langsam. Hier wurde die Situation 2010 sehr schön zusammen gefasst:

*Bittere Lektionen über rechte Gewalt
*_"...Rechter Straßenterror hat in den 20 Jahren Einheit mindestens 137 Menschen das Leben gekostet...."
"...Die Brandanschläge in Mölln und Solingen, die von einem Neonazi  kaltblütig inszenierte Hinrichtung einer Familie in Overath, der  tödliche Messerangriff 
eines Skinheads auf drei junge Aussiedler in Heidenheim – das sind Taten, die in Westdeutschland geschahen....
_siehe: _"_http://www.zeit.de/politik/2010-09/bittere-lektionen-merkel-will

Höre also bitte auf, Mal um Mal rechten Terror zu ignorieren, schön zu reden und zu verharmlosen. Das mag in Deinem sozialen Umfeld normal sein,
hier stößt das extrem negativ auf und Du Diskreditierst Dich als Gesprächspartnert selber. Ich habe die Moderation bei gemeldeten Beiträgen, die
ich nur Inhaltlich um strafrechtrelevante Aussagen gekürzt haben wollte, immer gebeten, Dich nicht zu sperren, weil Diskussion wichter als Aus-
grenzung ist. Aber dazu müsste es zu einer Disskussion mit Dir kommen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> ....Liest du dort etwas von Terrorismusgefahr? Nein, von Gewaltbereitschaft....


Und das ist ein wichtiger Teilaspekt. Denn wie sollte man mit diesen menschen, die sich durch Gewalt die ihnen entgegenschlägt umgehen?
Durch mehr Gewalt, wie wir es in Hamburg gesehen haben, oder durch andere Maßnahmen? Ich halte darum da Vorgehen der Polizei, gerade das 
Räumen des Camps, für völlig kontraproduktiv. Durch das widerrechtliche Verbot des Camps, was erst hinterher gerichtlich genehmigt wurde,
trat de GAU ein, weil die Gewaltbereiten nicht an einem Ort und gut kontrollierbar versammelt waren, sondern bunt verteilt über die Stadt in
kleinst Gruppe für Ärger sorgten. Es waren lächerliche 60 Deppen, die für die überwiegenden Sachschäden (brennende Auto, etc) verantwortlich
waren. Natürlich sind die Deppen schuld, aber die Polizeilichen Maßnahmen halfen nicht, die Deppen unter Kontrolle zu bringen,

Übrigens schön, dass Du Dich mit Deiner sachlichen Art an der Diskussion beteilgst!
...


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein, das tut man eben nicht. Man rückt die Straftaten ins richtige Licht.



Man rückt Strafteten ins rechte Licht, indem man sie verniedlicht? Klingt „nachvollziehbar“.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich die Ausschreitungen bei G20 in Hamburg und die Sprengstoffanschläge, Morde & Entführungen der RAF auf dieselbe Stufe stellen? Ernsthaft?



Achso, alles unterhalb dieser Straftaten ist also kein Terrorismus? Gut zu wissen.

Und dir ist bestimmt auch bewusst, dass nicht jeder Sprengstoffanschlag, Mord oder  Entführung automatisch Terror ist, oder?

Es ist das Ziel, dass man damit verfolgt. Und dieses Ziel lautet bei den Linksextremisten die Überwindung unserer aktuellen Ordnung.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind offiziell, das mit dem Googlen außerhalb des Dark-Brown-Web's kennst du doch noch.



dark brown web - Google-Suche

Hilf mir auf die Sprünge, was willst du mir sagen?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ach lass den, für manche ist es schon Terror wenn Nachmittags jemand den Rasen mäht.



Für wenn genau?


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man rückt Strafteten ins rechte Licht, indem man sie verniedlicht? Klingt „nachvollziehbar“.



Wer tut das denn?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gerade, dass Du den Verweis  auf Kameradschaften, den ich Dir in Dein Profil als Rechercheoption schreib, sofort gelöscht hast, ist ein Indiz, dass Du in der rechtsradikalen Szene zutiefst verankert bist.



Ah, jetzt läuft iU wieder zu Höchstformen auf, jeder der nicht ihrer Meinung ist, ist ein Nazi.

Das ich schon mehrfach rechte Gewalt verurteilt habe, in einem (andern Thread) die NSU als rechtsextremistischen Terror bezeichnet habe und auch Hermann Göring als Verbrecher bezeichnet habe (wo du Faktenwidrig behauptest hast, ich würde ihn „anhimmeln“) wird natürlich ignoriert.

Soviel dazu, wer hier in welcher Szene zutiefst verankert ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest Dich aber nicht wundern, wenn Dir in Foren immer wieder ein rauer Wind ins Gesicht bläst.



Wenn du damit deine Lügen und falsche Unterstellungen meinst, damit kann ich leben. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass du nicht anders kannst.

Dafür habe ich Verständnis. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zur These von Dir. Vergleiche doch bitte den Fahndungsaufwand der RAF mir jenem der NSU Zelle. Beide haben ähnlich viele Menschen getöten,
> geraubt, gebrandschatzt.



Was für eine üble Verharmlosung. Vergleiche nochmal die genauen Opferzahlen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist der Schrei gegen rechtsradikale Kameradschaften, die als Hort der Gewalt Anschlag auf Anschlag planen, z.B. Verprügeln von Ausländern?



Komisch, dass wird in der Politik, den Medien und der Gesellschaft einhellig verurteilt (was auch absolut richtig ist). Nur wo passiert das bei linker Gewalt? Schweigen im Walde. 3 von 4 Bundestagsfraktionen suchen erstmal die Schuld bei der Polizei.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Höre also bitte auf, Mal um Mal rechten Terror zu ignorieren, schön zu reden und zu veharmlosen. Das mag in Deinem sozialen Umfeld normal sein,hier stößt das extrem negativ auf und Du Diskreditierst Dich als Gesprächspartnert selber.



Wie gesagt, fang mal mit lesen an und hör mit dem Interpretieren auf. Ich habe mehrfach rechte Gewalt verurteilt (auch in diesem Beitrag mal wieder). 

Gleiches hört man von dir bei linker Gewalt nie.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man rückt Strafteten ins rechte Licht, indem man sie verniedlicht? Klingt „nachvollziehbar“.



Totschlag, Mord. " 2 unterschiedliche Bewertungen wenn ein Mensch das Leben eines anderen beendet.
Nur wenn man Straftaten richtig einordnet zieht man die korrekten Schlüsse. Was du tust grenzt an hysterischer Übertreibung.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, alles unterhalb dieser Straftaten ist also kein Terrorismus? Gut zu wissen.
> Und dir ist bestimmt auch bewusst, dass nicht jeder Sprengstoffanschlag, Mord oder  Entführung automatisch Terror ist, oder?
> Es ist das Ziel, dass man damit verfolgt. Und dieses Ziel lautet bei den Linksextremisten die Überwindung unserer aktuellen Ordnung.



Autos anzünden & Steine auf Polizisten werfen bei einmaligen Events wie G20 sind nicht wirklich geeignet einen politischen Umsturz in diesem Land herbeizuführen.
Die Entführung und gezielte Ermordung wichtiger Persönlichkeiten der Wirtschaft und des Staates sind da eine leicht andere Hausnummer.

Da haben(edith teilweise) Leute ohne jedwede politische Überzeugung randaliert, einfach aus Spaß am Krawall. Sowas kann man nicht Terrorismus nennen.
Aber damit verharmlose ich das doch nicht. Das ist so ein dummes Geschwätz.


----------



## efdev (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer tut das denn?



Ganz einfach wenn man sagt es ist kein Terrorismus dann verniedlicht man die Straftaten und wenn man nicht alle 3 Wörter extra sagt das man die Taten nicht gutheißt macht man sich mit den Tätern gemein. 
Ist gar nicht so kompliziert ergibt halt nur keinen Sinn


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wenn man sagt es ist kein Terrorismus dann verniedlicht man die Straftaten und wenn man nicht alle 3 Wörter extra sagt das man die Taten nicht gutheißt macht man sich mit den Tätern gemein.
> Ist gar nicht so kompliziert ergibt halt nur keinen Sinn



So habe ich das noch nie gesehen. 
Also machen wir es einfach die Erdogan und behandeln alle als Terroristen, die nicht der eigenen Meinung sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man rückt Strafteten ins rechte Licht, indem man sie verniedlicht? Klingt „nachvollziehbar“.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, genau wie jede andere Form von Extremismus die Probleme mit der aktuellen Demokratie haben, wow.

Mit dem Googlen hab ich dich wohl überschätzt, mein Fehler.

Also für dich in ganz kurzer Fassung:

"Rechtsmotivierte Gewalttaten sind um 14,3 Prozent (auf 1.698) angestiegen. 
Im Bereich der PMK-links ging die Zahl der Gewalttaten um 24,2 Prozent auf 1.702 zurück."

Quelle: LINK

Ist doch witzig, dass die absoluten Zahlen so nah beieinander liegen, die Trends aber genau gegen deine Aussage sprechen, wirklich tragisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Und da haben wir es wieder. Jede Diskussion über linke Gewalt wird im Keim erstickt.

PS: Zu den Zahlen:

NEON.de - Politik - Auf dem linken Auge blind

Mit Zahlen kann man schön manipulieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Hahaha, du bringst sie alle, Neon, Spiegel, Die Welt also nur zu, wir warten hier alle noch auf eine Bild- Schlagzeile zum Thema. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit Zahlen kann man schön manipulieren.



Nö, Zahlen sind immer nur Zahlen, manipuliert wird mit Worten, weißte doch.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Wie viele Menschen sind denn in den letzten 20 Jahren durch Rechtsextremismus ums Leben gekommen und wie viele von Linksextremismus?


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und da haben wir es wieder. Jede Diskussion über linke Gewalt wird im Keim erstickt.



Falsch. Jede Diskussion über falsche Behauptungen über linksextremistischen Terrorismus im Bezug auf G20 in Hamburg wird im Keim erstickt.
Über linke Gewalt kannst Du, mit mir, jederzeit diskutieren.

Wow, der Neon Artikel ist halt auch mit Blick auf den NSU ein echter Gewinn für die Demokratie. :/


----------



## Tengri86 (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> So habe ich das noch nie gesehen.
> Also machen wir es einfach die Erdogan und behandeln alle als Terroristen, die nicht der eigenen Meinung sind.





Und jeder ist ein Terrorist sogar die bösen menschenrechtler und die Polizei haut brutal drauf...ergal wieso weshalb warum

Für manche Leute  bestimmt ein Traum


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und jeder ist ein Terrorist sogar die bösen menschenrechtler und die Polizei haut brutal drauf...ergal wieso weshalb warum



Die Polizei setzt Wasserwerfer ein, wenn mal 5 Leute mehr zusammenstehen als sonst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hahaha, du bringst sie alle, Neon, Spiegel, Die Welt also nur zu, wir warten hier alle noch auf eine Bild- Schlagzeile zum Thema.



Kannst du auch inhaltliche Kritik üben? Widerleg doch mal die Aussagen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du auch inhaltliche Kritik üben? Widerleg doch mal die Aussagen.
> 
> 
> 
> War ja klar, dass wieder nichts von dir kommt.




Muss man nicht widerlegen, sind irgendwelche Aussagen irgendwelcher Leute, die morgen das Gegenteil schreiben wenn ihr Job davon abhängt.

Äußer dich doch mal zu offizielle Statistiken und deiner verschobenen Wahrnehmung in der Realität.
Liegt das am Umfeld oder persönlichen Referenzen?

Muss ja Gründe haben, mein ich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Muss man nicht widerlegen, sind irgendwelche Aussagen irgendwelcher Leute, die morgen das Gegenteil schreiben wenn ihr Job davon abhängt.



Also sind Journalisten prinzipiell unehrlich oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Tengri86 (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Polizei setzt Wasserwerfer ein, wenn mal 5 Leute mehr zusammenstehen als sonst.



Ist nur dafür da, das die Leute kein Hitzeschlag  bekommen ,groß Sultan Erdogan denkt an seine Untertanen  

Also solche sinnlose polizeigewalt will ich nicht hier haben


----------



## JePe (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, der Neon Artikel ist halt auch mit Blick auf den NSU ein echter Gewinn für die Demokratie. :/



Und noch dazu so aktuell. 10 Jahre alt, die eroerterten Zahlen gar 12. Quasi genau zwischen Lichtenhagen und Heidenau.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du auch inhaltliche Kritik üben? Widerleg doch mal die Aussagen.



Kurzfassung: Der Artikel ist von 2005 / beschäftigt sich mit Zahlen von 2005.
Das war vor 12 Jahren, d.h. ist nach NSU Enthüllung & Flüchtlingskrise definitiv nichtmehr der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
Zumal die aktuellen Zahlen ja auch andere Verhältnisse darlegen.

Oh und Fun Fakt:
Unterm Artikel steht: 



> _Stand der korrigierten Fassung: 07.01.2007, 21.45 Uhr._*"Wichtige Links zu diesem Text"*
> www.blauenarzisse.de



Was ist blos diese Website?

Blaue Narzisse – Wikipedia



> Die *Blaue Narzisse* (BN) ist ein Jugendmagazin aus Chemnitz. Es erscheint seit 2004 und wird seit 2006 durch einen Internetauftritt ergänzt. Gründer und Chefredakteur ist der Publizist Felix Menzel.  Das Magazin widmet sich inhaltlich sowohl Jugendthemen als auch  politischen Inhalten. Dabei nimmt es nach eigener Aussage eine konservative Haltung ein. Von der Politikwissenschaft wird die BN als zur Neuen Rechten gehörend betrachtet



Oh und wer ist Felix Menzel?



> Er ist Gründer, Herausgeber und Chefredakteur der Jugendzeitschrift _Blaue Narzisse_. Er gilt als Vertreter der Neuen Rechten und als einer der _*Schlüsselfiguren der rechtsextremen Identitären Bewegung*_ in Deutschland.




Versteht sich von selbst dass dieser "Artikel" keinerlei Beachtung mehr bekommt. Rechte Propaganda, beschissen verpackt. Sorry...




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also sind Journalisten prinzipiell unehrlich oder wie soll man das verstehen?


Nicht generell, aber wenn man die Verbindung schon zur rechten Szene herstellen kann, dann kann man auch nicht grade von unabhängigem Journalismus sprechen.


----------



## MOD6699 (1. August 2017)

Und? Konntet ihr euch einigen wer der bessere ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kurzfassung: Der Artikel ist von 2005 / beschäftigt sich mit Zahlen von 2005.
> Das war vor 12 Jahren, d.h. ist nach NSU Enthüllung & Flüchtlingskrise definitiv nichtmehr der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
> Zumal die aktuellen Zahlen ja auch andere Verhältnisse darlegen.



Es geht um den Umgang mit Zahlen. Da wird deutlich, wie manipuliert wird.

Aber, wenn du es ein bisschen aktueller magst:

Kriminalitat: Linke Gewalttaten werden notorisch verharmlost - WELT



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht generell, aber wenn man die Verbindung schon zur rechten Szene herstellen kann, dann kann man auch nicht grade von unabhängigem Journalismus sprechen.



Also weil ein Artikel auch auf einer anderen Seiter erscheint, auf dem der Chefredaktuer fragwürdige Verbindungen hat, ist alles was im Artikel steht, automatisch falsch?

Am besten für führen eine Gesinnungsprüfung ein, damit solche „skandalösen“ Vorfälle in Zukunft unterbeleiben.

Zumal Shorty ja auch vom Spiegel und der Welt sprach. Betreiben die auch keinen unabhängigen Journalismus?


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um den Umgang mit Zahlen. Da wird deutlich, wie manipuliert wird.
> 
> Aber, wenn du es ein bisschen aktueller magst:
> 
> Kriminalitat: Linke Gewalttaten werden notorisch verharmlost - WELT



Das ist ein Kommentar, kein Artikel.
Jeder hat seine Meinung, weißt du doch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Kommentar, kein Artikel.



Steht ja auch groß drüber. Macht die Aussagen trotzdem nicht weniger wahr. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder hat seine Meinung, weißt du doch.



Achja, der wusste noch mit "Punks" umzugehen


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Steht ja auch groß drüber. Macht die Aussagen trotzdem nicht weniger wahr.



Das ist aber eben nur eine Meinung.
Ich kenne auch die Meinung von Donald Trump bezüglich des von Menschen gemachten Klimawandels.
Hat er also automatisch Recht, nur weil er eine Meinung hat?


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also weil ein Artikel auch auf einer anderen Seiter erscheint, auf dem der Chefredaktuer fragwürdige Verbindungen hat, ist alles was im Artikel steht, automatisch falsch?
> Am besten für führen eine Gesinnungsprüfung ein, damit solche „skandalösen“ Vorfälle in Zukunft unterbeleiben.



Der Artikel ist auf Neon als "anderer Seite" erschienen. Und nein, was im Artikel steht ist deswegen falsch weil der Autor z.b. keine Ahnung hat was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet.
Wenn ich mir durchlese wie dort argumentiert wird isses kein Wunder dass es eine Verbindung zur rechten Szene gibt.

Wie dort argumentiert wird ist vollkommener Schwachsinn.
Holocaust leugnen ist nunmal in Deutschland Straftat und nicht Teil der Meinungsfreiheit. Gulags leugnen, muss der Autor mal nach Russland schaun ob das dort Straftat ist.
Die armen Rechten, dürfen nichtmal frei über KZs reden, sofort isses ne Straftat, och wie schade.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um den Umgang mit Zahlen. Da wird deutlich, wie manipuliert wird.
> Aber, wenn du es ein bisschen aktueller magst:
> Kriminalitat: Linke Gewalttaten werden notorisch verharmlost - WELT





> Die sprunghaft angestiegenen Anschläge gegen Asylunterkünfte und die  Gewaltübergriffe gegen Flüchtlinge sind abstoßend widerwärtig und  Ausdruck antizivilen Verhaltens. Doch sie rechtfertigen nicht von Linken  ausgeübte Gewalttaten bis hin zur Selbstjustiz.



Nach deiner Logik verharmlost dieser Artikel grade Anschläge gegen Asylunterkünfte.


Aber, wirklich interessant ist dieses Interview, mit jenem Herrn der den von Dir zitierten Artikel geschrieben hat. 

Klaus Schroeder: "Die Gesellschaft ist nach links geruckt" | ZEIT ONLINE



> Was mich aber schockiert hat, ist die gestiegene Zahl links motivierter Gewalttaten seit Anfang des neuen Jahrtausends. In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung werden diese Gewalttaten auch unterschätzt, da der Verfassungsschutz zwischen links und linksextrem motivierten Gewalttaten unterscheidet und die links motivierten Taten in der detaillierten Betrachtung außen vor lässt.



1.) Rechte Gewalt hat in diesem Zeitraum ebenfalls Schwankungen erfahren.
2.) Ist der Vorwurf der "Manipulation" deinerseits nicht haltbar.
3.) Die Aussage mit links motiviert und linksextrem motiviert wäre toll mit einem Beispiel, so ists ne Aussage mit wenig Gehalt. Welchen Filter legt wer an um auf seine Zahlen zu kommen?

Der Verfassungsschutz gibt auf seiner Website an welche Straftaten als politisch extremistisch eingestuft werden. Aber nicht jede Straftat die von einem Rechten oder Linken ausgeht ist rechte oder linke Gewalt. Aber das wird suggeriert.
Wenn ein Nazi ein Auto klaut ist das eine politisch motivierte Straftat? Ist es Kapitalismuskritik wenn ein Linker ein Auto klaut? 
Aber wenn man einfach sagt, hier läge Manipulation vor, dann kann man auch Berichte wie diesen hier: Politisch motivierte Taten: Hasskriminalitat in Deutschland nimmt zu - Inland - FAZ
einfacher ignorieren und sagen "stimmt ja eh nicht weil Links nicht beachtet wird".

Oh und btw:


> *
> ZEIT ONLINE: *Hat Deutschland ein Problem mit Linksextremismus?
> 
> *Klaus Schroeder:* Nein. Der Linksextremismus ist keine Bedrohung [...]


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber eben nur eine Meinung.



Richtig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch die Meinung von Donald Trump bezüglich des von Menschen gemachten Klimawandels.
> Hat er also automatisch Recht, nur weil er eine Meinung hat?



Nein, hat er nicht. Deshalb wurden seine Aussagen auch widerlegt. Z.b. hier:

Klimawandel einfach erklart: Ein Professor bastelt eine PowerPoint fur Trump  - Grun - bento

Du kannst doch gerne das gleiche für den von mir verlinkten Artikel tun und ihn widerlegen.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Du kannst doch gerne das gleiche für den von mir verlinkten Artikel tun und ihn widerlegen.



Das ist eine Meinung. Wie will man Meinungen widerlegen? Das Trump Beispiel zeigt doch dass selbst Fakten keine Meinungen ändern können.
Wenn Du der Meinung bist dass bei linken Straftaten manipuliert wird kann im schlimmstenfall nichts dich von dieser Meinung abbringen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist auf Neon als "anderer Seite" erschienen.





> Der vorstehende Text ist* exklusiv* für neon.de in einer *Vorabversion* erschienen. Die entgültige Fassung erscheint *demnächst* auf Blaue Narzisse - Magazin fÃ¼r Jugend, IdentitÃ¤t und Kultur



Also stand der Artikel zuerst auf Neon.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Holocaust leugnen ist nunmal in Deutschland Straftat und nicht Teil der Meinungsfreiheit.



Richtig und ich kann das auch nachvollziehen, dass es bei uns strafbar ist. Nur gibt es diesbezüglich auch andere Meinungen.

Das sollte man doch diskutieren können, oder nicht? Du bist doch für eine Diskussion, die von Emotionen losgelöst ist, oder nicht?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nach deiner Logik verharmlost dieser Artikel grade Anschläge gegen Asylunterkünfte.



Ja, ist es auch. Oder nicht?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber, wirklich interessant ist dieses Interview, mit jenem Herrn der den von Dir zitierten Artikel geschrieben hat.



Das älter ist, als der Artikel, denn ich verlinkt habe. Vielleicht hat sich in der Zwischenzeit ja was geändert. Vielleicht ja auch die Meinung des Herrn.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh und btw:



Siehe Absatz zuvor.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist eine Meinung. Wie will man Meinungen widerlegen?



Gar nicht. Aber du kannst Aussagen widerlegen. Hat der Professor gemacht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Trump Beispiel zeigt doch dass selbst Fakten keine Meinungen ändern können.



Richtig. Und daraus muss man der geneigte Leser (und/oder amerikanische Wähler) seine Schlüsse ziehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn Du der Meinung bist dass bei linken Straftaten manipuliert wird kann im schlimmstenfall nichts dich von dieser Meinung abbringen...



Warum willst du denn jemanden von seiner Meinung „abbringen“?

Du kannst meine Meinung anhören (bzw. hier lesen) und ihr zustimmen/ihr widersprechen/sie ignorieren.

Ich teile z.B. Teile deiner Meinung nicht und sage dir warum. Aber mir käme es nie in den Sinn, dich von deiner Meinung abzubringen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau, anschließend muss er sich dann noch mit den anderen Ergüssen deiner sorgfältig ausgewählten Artikeln / Kommentaren auseinandersetzen. 

So ähnliche Taktiken verwenden auch die sogenannten Reichsbürger um die Gerichte zu beschäftigen, sinnfreie Nebelkerzen auf 25-Seitigen Anträgen. Komisch dass du hier eine ganz ähnliche Variante umsetzt, indem du Usern aufträgst den von dir verlinkten Quatsch zu widerlegen.

Stattdessen könntest du dich auch einfach mal von diesen eigenartigen Artikeln und Kommentaren lösen und mit Fakten argumentieren, sofern die deine Ansicht stützen.

Und wieder gibt's nur Beileid von meiner Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Komisch dass du hier eine ganz ähnliche Variante umsetzt, indem du Usern aufträgst den von dir verlinkten Quatsch zu widerlegen.



Das ist so Usus, dass man etwas widerlegt, wenn man der Meinung ist, es wäre falsch.

Aber vielleicht orientiere ich mich jetzt einfach an dir und sage einfach, hey das ist (hier Zeitungsname einsetzen), die zählt sowieso nicht, weil (hier Ausrede einsetzen)


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig und ich kann das auch nachvollziehen, dass es bei uns strafbar ist. Nur gibt es diesbezüglich auch andere Meinungen.
> Das sollte man doch diskutieren können, oder nicht? Du bist doch für eine Diskussion, die von Emotionen losgelöst ist, oder nicht?
> 
> Edith: Auch geil dass der Rechtsgelehrte keine Erklärung abgibt warum dies seiner Meinung nach so sein soll...



Klar bin ich für Diskussionen. Aber in diesem Fall ist keine nötig. Die Diskussion ob strafbar oder nicht ist geführt.
Und in diesem Falle ist eine wiederaufnahme einfach nicht notwendig.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das älter ist, als der Artikel, denn ich verlinkt habe. Vielleicht hat sich in der Zwischenzeit ja was geändert. Vielleicht ja auch die Meinung des Herrn.



Kanns nicht sein dass der Autor für die Welt anders schreibt als für die Zeit? Also mit anderem Tenor?
Schliesslich ist die Welt Teil der Springer Presse und eher geneigt negativ über links zu schreiben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Aber du kannst Aussagen widerlegen. Hat der Professor gemacht.



Forscher der FU Berlin: Studie schurt Angst vor Gefahr von links  - Wissen - Tagesspiegel

Nimmt sich die Studie vor und hat einige Kritikpunkte.
Ist das Problem wenns nur wenige "Studien" gibt. Der Klimawandel ist von hunderten Wissenschaftlern erforscht, es gibt Dutzende Studien.
Das Insitut des Profs an der FU Berlin ist einzigartig afaik.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn jemanden von seiner Meinung „abbringen“?
> Du kannst meine Meinung anhören (bzw. hier lesen) und ihr zustimmen/ihr widersprechen/sie ignorieren.
> Ich teile z.B. Teile deiner Meinung nicht und sage dir warum. Aber mir käme es nie in den Sinn, dich von deiner Meinung abzubringen.



Da steht schlimmstenfalls.
Es gibt Meinungen, da wäre es für die Allgemeinheit wirklich besser man könnte Menschen davon abbringen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Ändert ja nichts an der primitiven Art und Weise fakten zu ignorieren und dagegen völlig veraltete Kommentare (!) anzuführen und Leute damit zu beschäftigen weil man selbst offenbar immun dagegen ist, sich zu fragen, wer was warum schreibt und veröffentlicht.

Oder man macht das bewusst und steht so auf einer Stufe mit den doch recht primitiven Reichsbürgern, du hast die Wahl (gehabt). 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist so Usus, dass man etwas widerlegt, wenn man der Meinung ist, es wäre falsch.
> 
> Aber vielleicht orientiere ich mich jetzt einfach an dir und sage einfach, hey das ist (hier Zeitungsname einsetzen), die zählt sowieso nicht, weil (hier Ausrede einsetzen)



Du kennst nur Zeitungen oder andere Meinungen, speziell zum Thema Links-/ Rechts- motivierter Straftaten? 
Keine andere Möglichkeit da zu Fakten, tatsächlichen Zahlen zu kommen?
Stattdessen landest du mit deinen Beispielen und Links immer wieder im selben Fahrwasser. so ein Zufall aber auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar bin ich für Diskussionen. Aber in diesem Fall ist keine nötig. Die Diskussion ob strafbar oder nicht ist geführt.



Na dann ist doch alles gut. Ich schrieb doch schon vor ein paar Seiten, dass die Judikative mit der Sache beschäftigt ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kanns nicht sein dass der Autor für die Welt anders schreibt als für die Zeit? Also mit anderem Tenor?



Möglich, vielleicht sogar wahrscheinlich. Letztendlich kann ich es nicht sagen, weil ich dem Autor nicht in den Kopf gucken kann.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Schliesslich ist die Welt Teil der Springer Presse und eher geneigt negativ über links zu schreiben.



Dafür sind andere Zeitungen (Spiegel, Taz, Junge Welt) links bis weit links. Ergo, die Balance ist doch gewahrt. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nimmt sich die Studie vor und hat einige Kritikpunkte.
> Ist das Problem wenns nur wenige "Studien" gibt. Der Klimawandel ist von hunderten Wissenschaftlern erforscht, es gibt Dutzende Studien.
> Das Insitut des Profs an der FU Berlin ist einzigartig afaik.



Dann wären ein paar mehr Studien über linke Gewalt wünschenswert. Nur daran gibt es (meiner Meinung nach) scheinbar kein politisches Interesse. Womit ich wieder bei meiner Ursprungsaussage bin. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Teile der Politik auf dem linken Auge blind sind.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt Meinungen, da wäre es für die Allgemeinheit wirklich besser man könnte Menschen davon abbringen.



Die Gedanken sind frei. 

Zumal sich hier die Frage stellen würde, wer entscheidet am Ende, welche Meinungen gut und welche schlecht sind.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na dann ist doch alles gut. Ich schrieb doch schon vor ein paar Seiten, dass die Judikative mit der Sache beschäftigt ist.



Was halt nicht wirklich stimmt, du verallgemeinerst immernoch die Ermittlungen in Hamburg ohne auf diesen konkreten Vorfall eingegangen zu sein :/



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Möglich, vielleicht sogar wahrscheinlich. Letztendlich kann ich es nicht sagen, weil ich dem Autor nicht in den Kopf gucken kann.
> Dafür sind andere Zeitungen (Spiegel, Taz, Junge Welt) links bis weit links. Ergo, die Balance ist doch gewahrt.



Geht doch nicht um die Balance, geht darum das Gastautoren ihre Artikel je nach Klientel anpassen. Das fördert zwar die Anzahl der Gastbeiträge, machts aber auch etwas schwieriger den tatsächlichen Kern zu erkennen.
Außer man ließt eben die Studie von welcher sich die Aussagen ableiten. Nur mit Artikeln in Medien kommt man in diesem Fall nicht weiter.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann wären ein paar mehr Studien über linke Gewalt wünschenswert. Nur daran gibt es (meiner Meinung nach) scheinbar kein politisches Interesse. Womit ich wieder bei meiner Ursprungsaussage bin. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Teile der Politik auf dem linken Auge blind sind.


Mit Sicherheit wäre es wünschenswert wenn hier ein differenzierteres Bild geschaffen wird. Schon alleine damit diese Manipulationsvorwürfe aufhören.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Gedanken sind frei.
> Zumal sich hier die Frage stellen würde, wer entscheidet am Ende, welche Meinungen gut und welche schlecht sind.




Das was wir als Gesellschaft anerkennen, unserer Werte und daraus abgeleitet unsere Normen.
Wenn jemand der Meinung ist er müsste Sex mit seiner minderjährigen Tochter haben wird er dafür von der Gesellschaft geächtet, es passt nicht in unseren Kulturkreis.
Hunde sind in unserem Kulturkreis Haustiere, in anderen Kulturkreisen unrein.

Es gibt immer einen Gesellschaftlichen Konsens darüber wo Grenzen gezogen werden. Diese sind immer etwas schwammig aber im großen und ganzen stabil.
Deswegen gilt ja auch wer diese Grenzen überschreitet nicht als Gesellschaftskritiker sondern als nicht gesellschaftsfähig. Manche Dinge werden im Laufe der Zeit durch Änderungen im Werte/Normensystem angepasst und sind ab Datum Teil unseres Gesellschaftsbildes. Andere wiederum bleiben für immer außerhalb.
Am Ende stützen sich Meinungen und Gedanken immer auf eine Basis ab: Kulturkreis, Werte, Normen, Gesetze.

Die Flüchtlingskrise zeigt hier die extremen Auswüchse von "guten und schlechten" Meinungen.
Hier ergeben sich substantielle Unterschiede basierend auf unserem Wertesystem.

Oder anders gesagt, man erkennt wer sich mit unserem Wertesystem nicht identifizieren kann anhand der Gedanken welche so geäußert werden. Manche nennen das Meinungsfaschismus, blöderweise tangieren solche Meinungen wie das Flüchtling - Grenze Ding immanente Teile des Grundgesetzes, ergo hier hört jede Diskussion schon alleine deshalb auf weil die entsprechenden Paragraphen gem. Artikel 20 nicht geändert werden dürfen.

Ergo gilt für Meinungsfreiheit:
Die Meinung ist frei, solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt. "Schlechte" Meinungen, belohnt mit Gesellschaftlicher Ächtung sind z.b. Meinungen gegen den Guten Geschmack.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was halt nicht wirklich stimmt, du verallgemeinerst immernoch die Ermittlungen in Hamburg ohne auf diesen konkreten Vorfall eingegangen zu sein :/



Ich habe doch einen Artikel zum konkreten Vorfall geliefert und wurde daraufhin von Poulton dahingehend informiert (danke nochmal), dass von der nächst höheren Instanz eine anderes Urteil gefällt wurde.

Wieviel konkreter soll es denn noch werden?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Geht doch nicht um die Balance, geht darum das Gastautoren ihre Artikel je nach Klientel anpassen. Das fördert zwar die Anzahl der Gastbeiträge, machts aber auch etwas schwieriger den tatsächlichen Kern zu erkennen.



Genauso wie sich bestimmte Zeitungen an bestimmte Zielrichtungen wenden. Wo ist jetzt das Problem?

Klar wird ein und derselbe Vorgang in der Taz und im Focus unterschiedlich bewertet werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Außer man ließt eben die Studie von welcher sich die Aussagen ableiten. Nur mit Artikeln in Medien kommt man in diesem Fall nicht weiter.



Inwiefern denn „weiter“? Mein aktueller Sachstand ist (bitte korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege), dass ermittelt wird. 

Was willst du denn darüber hinaus haben?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit wäre es wünschenswert wenn hier ein differenzierteres Bild geschaffen wird. Schon alleine damit diese Manipulationsvorwürfe aufhören.



Das „differenzierte“ Bild das sich im Thread gebildet hat, ist, dass die Polizei „böse, böse Polizeigewalt“ angewendet hat und in Zukunft doch nur noch auf liebe Worte setzen soll.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn jemand der Meinung ist er müsste Sex mit seiner minderjährigen Tochter haben wird er dafür von der Gesellschaft geächtet, es passt nicht in unseren Kulturkreis.



Dafür wird er nicht „geächtet“, sondern (hoffentlich) zu Recht bestraft. 

Ich wüsste auch nicht, seit wann Sex mit der eigenen minderjährigen Tochter unter Meinungsfreiheit fällt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hunde sind in unserem Kulturkreis Haustiere, in anderen Kulturkreisen unrein.



Auch hier die Frage, was hat das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt immer einen Gesellschaftlichen Konsens darüber wo Grenzen gezogen werden. Diese sind immer etwas schwammig aber im großen und ganzen stabil.



Ja, und weiter?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deswegen gilt ja auch wer diese Grenzen überschreitet nicht als Gesellschaftskritiker sondern als nicht gesellschaftsfähig.



Ah, also ausgrenzen. Wir nähern uns dem Problem.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingskrise zeigt hier die extremen Auswüchse von "guten und schlechten" Meinungen. Man kann der Meinung sein dass Deutschland weniger für Flüchtlinge tun soll. Aber man kann nicht der Meinung sein dass auf Flüchtlinge an der Grenze zu Deutschland zu schießen sei.



Dieses Thema ist in diesem Forum untersagt. 

Ich würde dich bitten, es daher zu unterlassen, damit die Moderation nicht gezwungen ist, auch diesen Thread zu schließen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Meinung ist frei, solange sie nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt.



Das ist zum Beispiel ein Ansatz, den man kritisieren kann. Die USA z.B. zeigen, wie man auch anders mit dem Thema Meinungsfreiheit umgehen kann. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> "Schlechte" Meinungen, belohnt mit Gesellschaftlicher Ächtung sind z.b. Meinungen gegen den Guten Geschmack.



Und das ist der Punkt, der (meiner Meinung nach) falsch läuft. So kann in meinen Augen keine echte Meinungsfreiheit entstehen, wenn die Schere im Kopf sitzt.

Dann kommt am Ende sowas bei raus.

Politische Korrektheit bedroht die freie Rede


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Total, speziell bei uns in Europa ein äußerst Ernst zunehmendes Problem. 

Hier mal etwas von der anderen Seite der Welt:

Majestatsbeleidigung in Thailand: 37 Jahre Haft nach Witz uber einen Hund | STERN.de



PS: Wenn jemand als Islamhasser oder Rassist beschimpft wird, könnte es auch sein, das es da ein Sender- Empfänger Problem gibt. Mags an Sender oder Empfänger liegen, weiß man nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (1. August 2017)

Lern lesen und hör auf Satz für Satz zu quoten. Deine Antwort mit diesen Fetzen ergibt absolut keinen Sinn.
Du schmeißt Themen durcheinander ohne zu kapieren worum es eigentlich geht. Das ist unglaublich.

Wir diskutieren über manipulierte Zahlen & den Artikel vom Prof aus Berlin, deine Antwort darauf sind irgendwelche Kommentare zu Ermittlungen.
Hast du überhaupt kapiert dass ich Dir mitteilen wollte dass man anhand von Artikeln aus Zeitungen nur schwerlich Konsens über die Frage der "echten" Zahlen zum Thema Linke Gewalt kommt, eben weil diese eine unterschiedliche Prägung haben.
Stattdessen zitierst du diese meine Antwort, beziehst diese aber auf das andere Thema, Räumung Protestlager. WTF

Dann fragst du mich wer entscheidet was gute und schlechte Meinungen sind, ich geb dir Beispiele, was bekomm ich?
"Was hat das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun".

Dann erklärt man Dir wie gesellschaftliche Meinungsbildung funktioniert, also der Kern deiner Frage, wer gute & schlechte Meinungen entscheidet, was kommt als Antwort?
Ja und weiter?...

Das Ist nichtmal Grundschulniveau.
Das ist bei der Textaufgabe durchgefallen, Kontext nicht verstanden. Du bist rein handwerklich, der schlechteste Diskussionspartner ever. Auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen:
*Lass das saudämliche Satz für Satz gequote! Es reißt Argumente aus dem Kontext!


*


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist zum Beispiel ein Ansatz, den man kritisieren kann. Die USA z.B.  zeigen, wie man auch anders mit dem Thema Meinungsfreiheit umgehen kann.
> Und das ist der Punkt, der (meiner Meinung nach) falsch läuft. So kann  in meinen Augen keine echte Meinungsfreiheit entstehen, wenn die Schere  im Kopf sitzt.
> Dann kommt am Ende sowas bei raus.
> Politische Korrektheit bedroht die freie Rede


Du willst also sagen es sei schlecht dass es gesetzlich geregelte Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit gibt? 
Und du siehst das falsch, es gibt keine Schere im Kopf. Es gibt nur ein Verständnis für Meinungsfreiheit und ein Missverständnis. 
Der Link ist bezeichnend für Menschen die keine Ahnung haben was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet. Aber das ist kein Systemisches Versagen sondern eine Gesellschaftliche Strömung.
Nur ist das zusätzlich ein schlechtes Beispiel wenn man Lobbyarbeit betreiben möchte um eine Meinungsfreiheit frei von gesetzlichen Grenzen einzuführen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lern lesen.



Da du ja scheinbar soviel "Erfahrung" hast, magst du mir da helfen? 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Antwort mit diesen Fetzen ergibt absolut keinen Sinn.



Ich antworte aber nicht gerne auf ganze Textblöcke.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du schmeißt Themen durcheinander ohne zu kapieren worum es eigentlich geht. Das ist unglaublich.



Das ist deine Meinung, die sei dir gegönnt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren über manipulierte Zahlen & den Artikel vom Prof aus Berlin, deine Antwort darauf sind irgendwelche Kommentare zu Ermittlungen.



Weil dich das Thema ja scheinbar so brennend interessiert. Sonst hättest du nicht 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was halt nicht wirklich stimmt, du verallgemeinerst immernoch die *Ermittlungen* in Hamburg ohne auf diesen konkreten Vorfall eingegangen zu sein :/



geschrieben. Darauf habe ich geantwortet. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt kapiert dass ich Dir mitteilen wollte dass man anhand von Artikeln aus Zeitungen nur schwerlich Konsens über die Frage der "echten" Zahlen zum Thema Linke Gewalt kommt, eben weil diese eine unterschiedliche Prägung haben.



Das habe ich doch längst gesagt. Je nachdem, wenn du befragst, werden diese Zahlen unterschiedlich interpretiert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Stattdessen zitierst du diese meine Antwort, beziehst diese aber auf das andere Thema, Räumung Protestlager. WTF



Dann drücke dich doch bitte präziser aus, ok 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann fragst du mich wer entscheidet was gute und schlechte Meinungen sind, ich geb dir Beispiele, was bekomm ich? "Was hat das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun".



Ich frage mich ja immer noch, was deine Beispiele (Sex mit Minderjährigen, Hunde als Haustiere/unrein) mit dem Thema Meinungsfreiheit zu tun hat.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann erklärt man Dir wie gesellschaftliche Meinungsbildung funktioniert, also der Kern deiner Frage, wer gute & schlechte Meinungen entscheidet, was kommt als Antwort?
> Ja und weiter?...



Richtig, weil das absolut nichts mit der Thematik zuvor zu tun hatte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Ist nichtmal Grundschulniveau.



Sehe ich ja auch so, aber du darfst gerne so weitermachen, mich erheitert es 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist bei der Textaufgabe durchgefallen, Kontext nicht verstanden. Du bist rein handwerklich, der schlechteste Diskussionspartner ever.



Dann lass es doch. Zwinge ich dir die Diskussion auf?



hoffgang schrieb:


> *Lass das saudämliche Satz für Satz gequote! *


*

Das ist mein Stil. Wenn er dir nicht passt, ignorier meine Beiträge doch einfach 

*


hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen es sei schlecht dass es gesetzlich geregelte Grenzen der Meinungsfreiheit gibt?



Nein, das wollte ich nicht sagen. Ich will sagen, dass unsere Regelungen meiner Meinung nach falsch sind und einer Überarbeitung bedürfen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und du siehst das falsch, es gibt keine Schere im Kopf.



Doch, gibt es. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Verständnis für Meinungsfreiheit und ein Missverständnis.



Na dann klär doch dieses Missverständnis mal auf.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Link ist bezeichnend für Menschen die keine Ahnung haben was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet. Aber das ist kein Systemisches Versagen sondern eine Gesellschaftliche Strömung.



Na erklär das mal am Beispiel des englischen Professors, was das „systematische“ Versagen ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur ist das zusätzlich ein schlechtes Beispiel wenn man Lobbyarbeit betreiben möchte um eine Meinungsfreiheit frei von gesetzlichen Grenzen einzuführen.



Ich sagte ja auch nicht frei von Grenzen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> *Lass das saudämliche Satz für Satz gequote! Es reißt Argumente aus dem Kontext!
> 
> *



Diese Art und Weise eine Diskussion zu führen / zu zerstören ist leider schon typisch. 

Würden die Themen ganzheitlich betrachtet, müsste man eingestehen, dass auch die eigenen Lösungsansätze nicht funktionieren.

Also bleibt man bei den einfachen Lösungen, denn einfache Menschen haben einfache Probleme. 

Darum haben die vergangenen Monate auch soviele gplante Unterkünfte gebrannt, weil man geglaubt hat, damit eine Ansiedlung zu verhindern und abzuschrecken. Das nachher einfach auf Sporthallen ausgewichen wurde und Menschen, die außer ihrem Leben nicht viel besitzen sich nicht so leicht vertreiben lassen war vorher offenbar nicht denkbar. So groß kann der Horizont also nicht sein.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na erklär das mal am Beispiel des englischen Professors, was das „systematische“ Versagen ist.



Er schrieb doch, dass dies eben nicht der Fall ist, sondern eine gesellschaftliche Strömung.

Ist wohl doch nicht so toll, dieses Zerstückeln von Beiträgen, wenn es dir schon schwer fällt dem Inhalt zu folgen.

Scheinbar nur ein Stilmittel um fehlendes Wissen durch Verwirrung zu verstecken, dass auch mal nach Hinten losgeht.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Am besten für führen eine Gesinnungsprüfung ein, damit solche „skandalösen“ Vorfälle in Zukunft unterbeleiben.


Rein interessehalber: Würdest du mit der selben Begründung auch "_Artikel_" von Leuten wie Horst Mahler, Ernst Zündel, Alex Jones oder David Irving hier verlinken, wenn darin über Links das steht, was du gerne lesen möchtest?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh und Fun Fakt:
> Unterm Artikel steht:


Man werfe auch ein Blick neben den "Artikel":


> In der Community könnt ihr euch über Themen austauschen, die euch interessieren. Ihr könnt eigene Texte und Bilder veröffentlichen und euch in Gruppen, in Gästebüchern oder über die PN-Funktion unterhalten. Bei Fragen könnt ihr einen Blick in die Netiquette werfen, oder euch an den NEON-Account wenden.


Das ist also kein Artikel direkt von Neon, sondern ein Communitybeitrag.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Würdest du mit der selben Begründung auch "_Artikel_" von Leuten wie Horst Mahler, Ernst Zündel, Alex Jones oder David Irving hier verlinken, wenn darin über Links das steht, was du gerne lesen möchtest?



Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass diese Leute auch nur ansatzweise etwas schreiben, dass diskutabel wäre.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist also kein Artikel direkt von Neon, sondern ein Communitybeitrag.



Also ein Gastbeitrag. Ist jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## JePe (1. August 2017)

Die Frage war aber nicht, ob Du von den genannten "diskutables" erwartest, sondern ob Du sie als Quellen anfuehren wuerdest, wenn ihre Meinungen in Dein Weltbild passen? Die Frage ist mit einem knappen Ja oder Nein zu beantworten.

Und Nein, ein Post in einem Forum ist kein "Gastbeitrag". "Gastbeitrag" suggeriert, dass das veroeffentlichende Medium ihn zuvor redaktionell eroertert hat, er also journalistischen Minimalstandards genuegt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Die Frage war aber nicht, ob Du von den genannten "diskutables" erwartest, sondern ob Du sie als Quellen anfuehren wuerdest, wenn ihre Meinungen in Dein Weltbild passen? Die Frage ist mit einem knappen Ja oder Nein zu beantworten.



Hier ein Beitrag von mir. Poulton kennt offensichtlich meine Meinung zum Thema Holocaustleugnung, er hat besagten Beitrag ja auch geliket.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...legt-einsturz-wegen-feuer-37.html#post8918777

Bedarf das Thema jetzt noch einer tieferen Erörterung (dann bitte neuer Thread oder wahlweise PN) oder können wir diesen Nebenschauplatz schließen?


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, hat er nicht. Deshalb wurden seine Aussagen auch widerlegt. Z.b. hier:
> 
> Klimawandel einfach erklart: Ein Professor bastelt eine PowerPoint fur Trump  - Grun - bento
> 
> Du kannst doch gerne das gleiche für den von mir verlinkten Artikel tun und ihn widerlegen.



Es ändert doch nichts an der Meinung von Trump.
Der bleibt weiterhin bei dem, was er glaubt. Und das ist bei allen anderen Sachen auch.
Du kannst einem Mondlandungsleugner erklären, dass die Nasa Fotos von dem Landemodul gemacht hat, das aufm Mond zurück gelassen wurde.
Der sagt dir, dass die Fotos genauso gefälscht sind wie alle zuvor und schon ist das Thema für den erledigt.
Eine Meinung kannst du letztendlich nicht verändern, nur weil du die Fakten, auf der diese Meinung beruht, entlarvst.
Wäre das so, gäbe es keine 9/11 Verschwörung.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier ein Beitrag von mir. Poulton kennt offensichtlich meine Meinung zum Thema Holocaustleugnung, er hat besagten Beitrag ja auch geliket.


Das beantwortet nicht die von mir gestellte Frage, welche von JePe nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ändert doch nichts an der Meinung von Trump.



Offensichtlich will der Mann seine Meinung auch nicht ändern. Die entsprechenden Schlüsse aus diesem Verhalten muss der amerikanische Wähler ziehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der bleibt weiterhin bei dem, was er glaubt. Und das ist bei allen anderen Sachen auch.



Sieht so aus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst einem Mondlandungsleugner erklären, dass die Nasa Fotos von dem Landemodul gemacht hat, das aufm Mond zurück gelassen wurde. Der sagt dir, dass die Fotos genauso gefälscht sind wie alle zuvor und schon ist das Thema für den erledigt. Eine Meinung kannst du letztendlich nicht verändern, nur weil du die Fakten, auf der diese Meinung beruht, entlarvst. Wäre das so, gäbe es keine 9/11 Verschwörung.



Absolut, da stimme ich dir zu. Deshalb bin ich ja auch der Meinung, man sollte sich von dem Gedanken, andere von ihrer Meinung abzubringen, verabschieden.

Alles was man tun kann, ist die Fakten aufzuzeigen. Siehe den 9/11 Thread, da sieht man das ja sehr schön.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das beantwortet nicht die von mir gestellte Frage, welche von JePe nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht wurde.



Ich bin der Meinung, es beantwortet die Frage.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Offensichtlich will der Mann seine Meinung auch nicht ändern. Die entsprechenden Schlüsse aus diesem Verhalten muss der amerikanische Wähler ziehen.



Die Schlüsse hat der Wähler schon geschlossen, denn sonst wäre er nicht Präsident. 
Die meisten Amerikaner denken eh nur bis zum Grill ihres Pick Up Trucks. Von daher passt die Meinungsmache ins Bild seiner Wähler.
Die halten auch weiterhin zu ihm, völlig egal, was er für einen Unfug twittert.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Offensichtlich will der Mann seine Meinung auch nicht ändern. Die entsprechenden Schlüsse aus diesem Verhalten muss der amerikanische Wähler ziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zumal sich diese Frage gar nicht stellt, wenn man die bisherige Auswahl an Artikeln oder Äußerungen betrachtet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Schlüsse hat der Wähler schon geschlossen, denn sonst wäre er nicht Präsident.



Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass er aktuell den niedrigsten Beliebtheitswert aller US-Präsident hat. So gesehen auch ein Rekord 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten Amerikaner denken eh nur bis zum Grill ihres Pick Up Trucks.



Das ist schon bisschen arg verallgemeinernd, oder? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die halten auch weiterhin zu ihm, völlig egal, was er für einen Unfug twittert.



Für Unterhaltung ist jedenfalls gesorgt.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass er aktuell den niedrigsten Beliebtheitswert aller US-Präsident hat. So gesehen auch ein Rekord



Ja, er ist so unbeliebt wie noch keiner zuvor -- und das nach 100 Tagen im Amt. Ein einsamer Rekord. 
Trotzdem hält sich Trump für den besten Präsidenten ever und alles, was er macht, ist bedeutend und entscheidend. 
Aber seine Klientel hält weiterhin zu ihm und solange Republikaner immer noch bei Wahlen im Amt bestätigt werden, bleibt das so,
Interessant ist die Mid Wahlen 2018. Wenns dort bröckeln sollte, könnte es für ihn eng werden.
Andererseits haben die Demokraten ja gar nichts. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist schon bisschen arg verallgemeinernd, oder?



Deswegen habe ich auch "die meisten" und nicht "alle" geschrieben. 
Für den Amerikaner im mittleren Westen gibt es nur ein Good Old Country und danach kommt erst mal gar nichts. Daher interessiert der sich auch nicht für ein Klimaabkommen oder sowas.
Der liberale Amerikaner aus San Francisco sieht das logischer Weise anders, aber der wohnt ja in Kalifornien und der Bundesstaat kümmert sich wiederum nicht darum, was Washington macht. Die haben weiterhin ihre strengen Umweltgesetze und bleiben dabei.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2017)

Jemand der sich wissenschaftlich mit Verschwörungstheorien und ihren Anhängern beschäftigt hat es mal in einer Doku für mein dafürhalten treffend auf den Punkt gebracht:

_"Bei Verschwörungstheorien geht es nur augenscheinlich um Fakten, im Grunde sind Verschwörungstheorien aber in erster Linie eine Frage des Glaubens. Wen sie glauben wollen die Regierung würde Gebäude in die Luft sprengen, die eigene Bevölkerung bedenkenlos umbringen und andere schreckliche Dinge anstellen können sie noch so gute Fakten ins Feld führen, den Glauben eines Verschwörungstheoretikers werden sie damit nicht wiederlegt bekommen, weil diese Leute glauben wollen das es so ist wie sie denken.
Das ist vergleichbar als wollten sie einen überzeugt gläubigen Christen, Moslem, oder Juden mit Fakten von der Evolutionstheorie Darwins überzeugen, oder das die Erde älter als 5000 Jahre sei.
Es gibt gute Fakten die das belegen, aber letztendlich ist seine Überzeugung an Gott und die heilige Schrift glauben zu wollen über jede Art von Fakten erhaben."_

Sachlich und nüchtern betachtet stimmt seine Aussage wohl, zumindest aber deckt sie sich mit meinen Erfahrungen bzgl. solcher Diskusionen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Schön formuliert. Ich mag ja auch dieses Zitat:

"Letztlich ist die Wurzel jeder Verschwörungstheorie der starke Wunsch zu glauben, dass irgendjemand irgendwo kompetent ist in dem, was er tut." - Amy Dentata


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2017)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Diese Art und Weise eine Diskussion zu führen / zu zerstören ist leider schon typisch.
> 
> Würden die Themen ganzheitlich betrachtet, müsste man eingestehen, dass auch die eigenen Lösungsansätze nicht funktionieren.



Vor allem könnte man dann nicht so einfach alle einem unangenehmen Diskussionsrichtungen unter den Tisch fallen lassen und Nebensätze mit provokanten Meinungsäußerungen beziehungsweise aus der Nase gezogenen Behauptungen zum neuen Thema erklären. Womit wir beim Thema wären: Ist hier eigentlich noch irgendjemand beim Thema? Oder geht es nur noch um den Schreibstil von Leuten, die diesen seit Jahren systematisch anwenden um sich jeder sachlichen Argumentation zu entziehen und trotzdem überall ihren hetzerischen Senf dazugeben zu können?

Als Hilfestellung:
Thema dieses Threads sind eigentlich die Ereignisse in Hamburg. Kurz zusammengefasst: Die Polizei übt tagelang in Eigenregie den Ausnahmezustand im Zentrum einer Großstadt aus, löst ausdrücklich richterlich genehmigte Veranstaltungen auf und nimmt hunderte Leute zum Teil für mehr als einen Tag in Gewahrsam. Das alles im Namen der Sicherheit und zur Verhinderung von Ausschreitungen durch "8500 linksautonome, gewalttätige Extremisten". Als im weiteren Verlauf einige hundert zwar mutmaßlicherweise gewaltbereite, aber nicht -tätige Extremisten sich polizeilichen Anweisungen wiedersetzen kommt es zu intensiven Einsätzen polizeilicher Gewalt gegen mehrheitlich friedliche Personen (nicht aber zur Festnahme einer nenneswerten Anzahl von Straftätern), auf die anschließend ein paar dutzend gewalttätige linksautonome Extremisten und ein paar weitere dutzend anderer Grawalos ohne erkennbare politische Agenda mit Ausschreitungen reagieren, die sich nach kurzer Zeit auf ein Gebiet von wenigen hundert Metern Umkreis konzentrieren. Die Polizei reagiert hierauf mit studenlanger Duldung, die intensive Sachbeschädigung und spektakuläre Nachrichten ermöglicht. Als schließlich eingegriffen wird, kommt es nur zu wenigen Verhaftungen.
Währenddessen veranstalten 100 hochrangige Personen aus Politik und Wirtschaft eine Teilweise der reinen Unterhaltung, ganz sicher aber in vielen Aspekten dem persönlichen Wohlbefinden dienende Tagung, deren offizielle Ziele unter den ethisch-moralischen Werten unserer Gesellschaft und Verfassung als fragwürdig gelten können und deren praktische Ergebnisse selbst für eine fünfminütige Telefonkonferenz peinlich wenig gewesen wären.

Vielleicht findet daran ja jemand etwas diskussionswürdiges? Gegebenenfalls sogar diskussionswürdiger als das "ich mag dich, deine Agenda und dein Verhalten nicht" Thema der letzten Seiten (so berechtigt es in bestimmten Fällen auch ist)?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

Ach das kann man ganz einfach auflösen. 

Beim nächsten Mal friedlich sein, dann muss die Polizei nicht entsprechend reagieren. Ob im Eifer des Gefechts die Polizei mal ein wenig über die Stränge geschlagen hat, das wird ja gerade ermittelt. 

Und ob der G20 Gipfel jetzt überflüssig war oder nicht (der Meinung kann man ja gerne sein), dann demonstriert man dagegen halt friedlich. Das ganze wurde aber schon zigmal geschrieben.

Was man ja mal diskutieren könnte, ist, wie man angsichts der linken Gewalt gegen linksextremistischen Strukturen vorgeht und diese wirksam bekämpft und zerschlägt.

Allen voran die rote Flora.

Rote Flora: „Sie ist Keimzelle des Linksextremismus in Hamburg“

Da würde ich gerne mal ein paar Vorschläge hören.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Beim nächsten Mal friedlich sein, dann muss die Polizei nicht entsprechend reagieren. ...


Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden. Es waren die Polizisten, die rechtswidrig Gewalt zur Räumung eines erlaubten 
Demonstrationscamps eingesetzt haben. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Die Leute blieben dabei weitestgehend friedlich, 
trotz der Polizeigewalt. Welchen Teil dieser Aussager verstehst Du nicht? 

Lies Dir das Geschehen aus neutraler beobachtender Quelle durch:
_"...Er gab zu verstehen, dass die Polizei nicht bereit sei, ein  Übernachtungscamp der G20-Gegner im Elbpark Entenwerder zu dulden.
 Das  machten die Polizisten dann später mit der Räumung deutlich. Allerdings  wird die rechtliche Grundlage angezweifelt...." 
Quelle: _Polizei-Willkur? Polizei sturmt trotz Genehmigung  G 20 Protestcamp in Hamburg

So läuft das nicht im Rechtstaat. Erst der Durchdurchungsbefehl, dann die Durchsuchung, erst der Räumungsbefehl, 
dann die Räumung. Und hinterher geht die Polizei wieder als beleidigte Lebenwurst vor di Presse, dass trotz angeblich
erdrückender Beweise ein Richter die Angeklagten frei gesprochen hat. Wenn die Beweise aber rechtswidrig erlangt
wurden, sind es keine Beweise. Wa verstehst Du daran nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden. Es waren die Polizisten, die rechtswidrig Gewalt zur Räumung eines erlaubten Demonstrationscamps eingesetzt haben. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Die Leute blieben dabei weitestgehend friedlich, trotz der Polizeigewalt. Welchen Teil dieser Aussager verstehst Du nicht?



Ist doch bereits geklärt. 

Das Verwaltungsgericht hatte die Aktion für rechtens erklärt:

G20-Protestcamp in Entenwerder: Verwaltungsgericht bestatigt Ubernachtungsverbot - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und die übergeordnete Instanz (Oberverwaltungsgericht) hat das Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichts wieder einkassiert:

Hamburg-Entenwerder: Gericht erlaubt Ubernachten in G20-Protestcamp doch - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Also der Rechtsstaat arbeitet doch. Das hatten wir schon vor zig Seiten längst festgestellt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dir das Geschehen aus *neutraler* beobachtender Quelle durch:



Vielleicht erkenne ich die Satire auch nicht, aber das meinst du doch nicht ernst, oder?

Wo sind die Leute die so gerne Quellenkritik üben? An der Seite "Internetz-Zeitung" kann man sich gerne abarbeiten (wie gesagt, wenn ich die Satire nicht erkenne, dann bitte ich um Mitteilung). 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So läuft das nicht im Rechtstaat.



Der Rechtsstaat funktioniert doch. Siehe die Entscheidungen der Gerichte. Und jetzt laufen Ermittlungen. Wo genau ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## JePe (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was man ja mal diskutieren könnte, ist, wie man angsichts der linken Gewalt gegen linksextremistischen Strukturen vorgeht und diese wirksam bekämpft und zerschlägt.
> 
> Allen voran die rote Flora.
> 
> ...



Dann oeffne bitte einen hierauf gerichteten Thread, in dem Du diese Deine Herzensangelegenheit eroerterst. Aber bitte, hoer auf diesen Thread zu hijacken. Oder zu spammen. Danke.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Ich darf dich (als TE) an den Threadtitel erinnern?

"Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel: Hamburg, G20 und die *Krawalle*"

Und was ist die Ursache der Krawalle? Genau deshalb muss eine Diskussion über den Linksextremismus geführt werden. 

Es sein denn natürlich, man hält die "böse, böse Polizeigewalt" für schlimmer, als den Linksextremismus. Das muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## JePe (2. August 2017)

Ich kenne den Titel des Threads und habe eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung von der Intention seines Erstellers. Ping-Pong-Spiele und Wortklauberei, welche Gewalt mehr oder weniger schlimm und wer an der ihm zugefuegten Gewalt selbst schuld war, ist es sicher nicht gewesen. Dein Anliegen scheint mir jedenfalls hinlaenglich ausbuchstabiert zu sein; um so mehr, als Du jeden Versuch, die Diskussion weiter zu entwickeln, mit den immer gleichen Phrasen parierst und auf das immer gleiche Thema (dass ich im Threadtitel nicht finden kann) zu reduzieren versuchst.


----------



## Adam_West (2. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Titel des Threads und habe eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung von der Intention seines Erstellers. Ping-Pong-Spiele und Wortklauberei, welche Gewalt mehr oder weniger schlimm und wer an der ihm zugefuegten Gewalt selbst schuld war, ist es sicher nicht gewesen. Dein Anliegen scheint mir jedenfalls hinlaenglich ausbuchstabiert zu sein; um so mehr, als Du jeden Versuch, die Diskussion weiter zu entwickeln, mit den immer gleichen Phrasen parierst und auf das immer gleiche Thema (dass ich im Threadtitel nicht finden kann) zu reduzieren versuchst.



Moment, es geht persai nach Thread Titel um "...den Gipfel der Gewalt" und wenn hier auf die Ursachen eingegangen wird, ist das Hijacking? Es ist deiner Meinung nach Thread "Hijacking" da die angeprochenen Ursachen, zum Größtenteil nämlich linke Gewalt, dir nicht passt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Moment, es geht persai nach Thread Titel um "...den Gipfel der Gewalt" und wenn hier auf die Ursachen eingegangen wird, ist das Hijacking? Es ist deiner Meinung nach Thread "Hijacking" da die angeprochenen Ursachen, zum Größtenteil nämlich linke Gewalt, dir nicht passt?



Wenn man sich den Thread anguckt, ist der Gedanke gar nicht so abwegig. Die meiste Zeit im Thread wird ja darauf verwendet, über die "böse, böse Polizeigewalt" zu reden.

Da stört Ursachenforschung über den Linksextremismus bloß.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Thread anguckt, ist der Gedanke gar nicht so abwegig. Die meiste Zeit im Thread wird ja darauf verwendet, über die "böse, böse Polizeigewalt" zu reden.
> 
> Da stört Ursachenforschung über den Linksextremismus bloß.



Ach komm, das doch Schwachsinn. Du und die anderen Polizei- und Überwachungsstaatsanbeter hier haben sich hier genauso oft geäußert wie die Gegenseite über die Polizeigewalt. Nur einigen konntet ihr euch bis dato nicht wer nun von beiden Diskusionsseiten die bösere ist. Das einzige was ihr über 109   Seiten geschaft habt ist euch permanent mit euren Beschuldigungen im Kreis zu drehen. 

Andere inhaltliche Themen zu G20, über Demoanstranten, Randalierer und Polizei hinaus, sind z.B. garnicht nennenswert zur Sprache gekommen, so beschäftigt seid ihr damit euch gegenseitig mit der Verharmlosung anzuklagen...
Naja, die einzigen die sich sicher darüber freuen das niemand über die Themen der dort politisch anwensenden Staatenlenker redet dürften selbige selbst sein, weil so kommt wenigstens nicht zur Sprache das der G20 Gipfel inhaltlich eigentlich eine zimliche Lachnummer war...


----------



## efdev (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> inhaltlich eigentlich eine zimliche Lachnummer war...



das kam doch auch hier im Thread vor war aber halt nach 2 Beiträgen fertig, weil mehr ist auch auf dem G20 Gipfel nicht passiert


----------



## der-sack88 (2. August 2017)

Moment, wieso sollte man in einem Thread, der nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge durch unrechtmäßige Polizeigewalt entstandene Ausschreitungen zum Thema hat, eben diese Polizeigewalt ignorieren?

Und sorry, es ist einfach Schwachsinn, bei Gewalt gegenüber nachweislich friedlichen Demonstranten  als Argument "selbst Schuld, hätten sie einfach friedlich sein müssen" zu bringen und sich anschließend darüber zu wundern, dass Gewalt gegen eben diese friedlichen Demonstranten kritisiert wird, gerade auch weil man anscheinend später tatenlos zugesehen hat, wie tatsächliche (zahlenmäßig extrem unterlegene) Randalierer marodierend durch die Stadt zogen. Das passt hinten und vorne nicht.

Aber hey, anscheinend ist die Hauptsache, dass irgendjemand linkes verdroschen wird, oder? Ob friedlich oder nicht, ob rechtmäßig oder nicht...


----------



## JePe (2. August 2017)

Adam_West schrieb:


> Moment, es geht persai nach Thread Titel um "...den Gipfel der Gewalt" und wenn hier auf die Ursachen eingegangen wird, ist das Hijacking? Es ist deiner Meinung nach Thread "Hijacking" da die angeprochenen Ursachen, zum Größtenteil nämlich linke Gewalt, dir nicht passt?



Es geht - oder besser: haette gehen sollen - um: Hamburg, G20 und die Krawalle. Das ist ein bewusst weites Feld; von einem "Gipfel der Gewalt" lese ich da nichts und von "Ursachenforschung" ueber "linken Terrorismus" auch nichts. Wenn irgendwer gerne exklusiv darueber sprechen moechte, ist das sein gutes Recht - aber bitte nicht hier. Und auf gefuehlt 100 Seiten geht es um gar nichts anderes mehr. Das nenne ich dann "Hijacking", Ja.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach komm, das doch Bullshit. Du und die anderen Polizei- und Überwachungsstaatsanbeter hier haben sich hier genauso oft geäußert wie die Gegenseite über die Polizeigewalt.



A) Lass mich raten, mir und anderen vorzuwerfen wir wären „Polizei- und Überwachungsstaatsanbeter“ ist natürlich kein Bullshit, oder?

B) Wir können ja mal (bei viel Langeweile) nachzählen, ob sich beide Seiten genauso oft geäußert haben. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur einigen konntet ihr euch bis dato nicht wer nun von beiden Diskusionsseiten die bösere ist. Das einzige was ihr in 109   Seiten geschaft habt ist euch permanent mit euren Beschuldigungen im Kreis zu drehen.



Ich habe mehrfach vorgeschlagen (quasi als Konsens), dass man sich doch darauf einigt, dass Demonstrationen den Wortlaut des Art. 8 GG befolgen und ich habe auch mehrfach vorgeschlagen, dass man jede politisch motivierte Gewalt gleichstark verurteilt.

Komischerweise wollte sich auf beide Vorschläge niemand einlassen. Ein Schelm, wer dabei böses denkt…



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Andere inhaltliche Themen zu G20, über Demoanstranten, Randalierer und Polizei hinaus, sind garnicht zur Sprache gekommen, so beschäftigt seid ihr damit euch gegenseitig mit der Verharmlsoung anzuklagen...



Ich finde das z.B. Grestorn ein paar kluge Gedanken zum Thema geäußert hat. Z.b. wer mit dem festen Vorsatz der Gewalt nach Hamburg gekommen ist. Auch darauf wurde (wenn verwundert es) nicht eingegangen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, die einzigen die sich sicher darüber freuen das niemand über die Themen der dort politisch anwensenden Staatenlenker redet dürften selbige selbst sein, weil so kommt wenigstens nicht zur Sprache das der G20 Gipfel inhaltlich eigentlich eine zimliche Lachnummer war...



Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass es gut ist, dass die Staats-und Regierungschefs miteinander reden.

Es herrscht in der (internationalen) Politik ja kein Mangel an Gesprächsbedarf.



JePe schrieb:


> Es geht - oder besser: haette gehen sollen - um: Hamburg, G20 und die Krawalle. Das ist ein bewusst weites Feld; von einem "Gipfel der Gewalt" lese ich da nichts und von "Ursachenforschung" ueber "linken Terrorismus" auch nichts. Wenn irgendwer gerne exklusiv darueber sprechen moechte, ist das sein gutes Recht - aber bitte nicht hier. Und auf gefuehlt 100 Seiten geht es um gar nichts anderes mehr. Das nenne ich dann "Hijacking", Ja.



Also man soll über die Krawalle (das Wort steht ja im Threadtitel) reden, aber darf dabei nicht über die Ursachen dieser Krawalle reden? 

Wozu dann der Thread? Ist doch witzlos.


----------



## JePe (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu dann der Thread? Ist doch witzlos.



Ein Witz ist eine Kurzgeschichte mit einem humoristischen Hoehepunkt. Den bist Du, neben anderem, bislang schuldig geblieben. Ansonsten: die Teilnahme an der Diskussion ist nicht verpflichtend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten: die Teilnahme an der Diskussion ist nicht verpflichtend.



Korrekt, das Lesen von Beiträgen die einem nicht gefallen, übrigens auch nicht. 

Also ignorier doch einfach, was du nicht lesen willst. Oder (wahlweise) mach beim nächsten Mal deinen Eingangspost präziser, damit vorher klar ist, worüber wir deiner Meinugn nach reden dürfen und worüber nicht.

Scheinbar dürfen wir ja nur über die Krawalle reden, aber nicht über die Ursachen.


----------



## JePe (2. August 2017)

Das tue ich. Aber wenn auf 110 Seiten jeder zweite Beitrag ausgeblendet wird, zerstoert dass die Diskussion. Und meine Vermutung ist, dass das auch das Ziel ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Das tue ich. Aber wenn auf 110 Seiten jeder zweite Beitrag ausgeblendet wird, zerstoert dass die Diskussion. Und meine Vermutung ist, dass das auch das Ziel ist.



Mein Ziel ist, dass man über linke Gewalt redet. Das ist ja nicht erst seit G20 ein Problem. Dieser Versuch wird permanent torpediert. Daran störst du dich (vermutlich aus naheliegenden Gründen) nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Korrekt, das Lesen von Beiträgen die einem nicht gefallen, übrigens auch nicht.
> 
> Also ignorier doch einfach, was du nicht lesen willst.




Es ist schon etwas lächerlich wie du auf jeden Quark anspringst. 

Was genau bringt dir das hier denn eigentlich? 

Außer deiner Gesinnung hast du ja auch nicht viel einzubringen, Argumente ignorierst du, lenkst auf unsinnige Themen ab.

Also kommt da noch was anderes?  Oder spielste weiter brauner Brummkreisel?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Lass mich raten, mir und anderen vorzuwerfen wir wären „Polizei- und Überwachungsstaatsanbeter“ ist natürlich kein Bullshit, oder?



Also entschuldige wen ich nach deinen ganzen Äußerungen hier zu der persöhnlichen Ansicht gelange das wen jemand immer wieder verallgemeinernd ein noch robusteres / unverhältnismäßigeres Vorgehen gegen jegliche Demonstranten fordert, ohne vorher überhaupt zu überprüfen warum die Polizei, trotz schon recht robust ausgelegten Möglichkeiten, scheinbar nicht fähig ist Situationen wie im Schanzenviertel in einer nachvollziehbaren Zeit zu lösen anscheinend schon irgend ein Interesse daran zu haben scheint das das vorhandene staatliche Gewaltmonopol noch represiver wird.
Ansonsten würde man doch nicht permanent darauf pochen das der Staat noch rabiater vorgehen soll.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Wir können ja mal (bei viel Langeweile) nachzählen, ob sich beide Seiten genauso oft geäußert haben.



Kannst du gerne machen wen du wirklich soviel Zeit hast das du nicht weißt was du damit anfangen sollst. Ich selbst kann dir aber mit Sicherheit sagen das so eine Situation bei mir nicht eintreten wird. Ist ja schon jetzt ehr so das ich mir oft mehr Zeit wünschen würde, weil es mir so vorkommt als hätte ich zu wenig (permanent beschäftigt).


----------



## JePe (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist, dass man über linke Gewalt redet. Das ist ja nicht erst seit G20 ein Problem. Dieser Versuch wird permanent torpediert. Daran störst du dich (vermutlich aus naheliegenden Gründen) nicht.



Final try:

Es wurde auf nunmehr 111 Seiten ueber fast nichts anderes geredet. Dein "Ziel" wurde also erreicht. Da Du dennoch weiter linkswadenschnappend durch den Thread trollst, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass Du noch andere Ziele verfolgst.

Und nun husch!, zurueck auf die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also entschuldige wen ich nach deinen ganzen Äußerungen hier zu der persöhnlichen Ansicht gelange das wen jemand immer wieder verallgemeinernd ein noch robusteres / unverhältnismäßigeres Vorgehen gegen jegliche Demonstranten fordert, ohne vorher überhaupt zu überprüfen warum die Polizei, trotz schon recht robust ausgelegten Möglichkeiten, nicht fähig ist Situationen wie im Schanzenviertel in einer nachvollziehbaren Zeit zu lösen anscheinend schon irgend ein Interesse daran zu haben scheint das das vorhandene staatliche Gewaltmonopol noch represiver wird.



Entschuldigung angenommen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde man doch nicht permanent darauf pochen das der Staat noch rabiater vorgehen soll.



Ich frage mich ja eher, wie man angesichts der Bilder nicht fordern kann, dass der Staat noch robuster vorgeht.

So ist das halt mit Meinungen, sie sind verschieden. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne machen wen du wirklich soviel Zeit hast das du nicht weißt was du damit anfangen sollst. Ich selbst kann dir aber mit Sicherheit haben das so eine Situation bei mir nicht eintreten wird. Ist ja schon ehr so das ich mir oft mehr Zeit wünschen würde, weil es mir so vor kommt als hätte ich zu wenig (permanent beschäftigt).



Zu wenig Zeit wäre ein schönes Thema für einen anderen Thread 



JePe schrieb:


> Es wurde auf nunmehr 111 Seiten ueber fast nichts anderes geredet. Dein "Ziel" wurde also erreicht. Da Du dennoch weiter linkswadenschnappend durch den Thread trollst, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass Du noch andere Ziele verfolgst.



Ach wurde es? Wo genau liest man, wie man gegen diese linke Gewalt vorgeht, um in Zukunft solche Gewaltausbrüche von links zu verhindern?

Jeder Versuch über dieses Thema wurde doch sofort mit dem Verweis "böhse Polizeigewalt, böhse Polizeigewalt" verhindert.



JePe schrieb:


> Und nun husch!, zurueck auf die Ignore-Liste.



Na siehste, war das jetzt so schwer?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja eher, wie man angesichts der Bilder nicht fordern kann, dass der Staat noch robuster vorgeht.
> 
> So ist das halt mit Meinungen, sie sind verschieden.



Weil nur ein Idiot sofort nach mehr Härte schreit ohne vorher zu prüfen warum es trotz der vorhanden recht umfangereichen Mittel / Möglichkeiten nicht klappt Situationen zu lösen die für andere Polizeieinheiten in anderen Ländern mit vergleichbaren Möglichkeiten scheinbar kein Problem darstellen!
Oder würdest du auch sofort  nach einer besser ausgerüsteten Armee schreien wen die Bundeswehr sich mit ihren aktuellen Mitteln als unfähig erweist ein kleine Armee wie z.B. die von Luxenburg zu besiegen?
Ich würde da erstmal vorher gerne wissen wollen warum  man meint nicht fähig zu sein das lösen zu können, bevor ich weiter Grundrechte beschneide, mehr Gewalt billige und Geld investiere.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...





Meiner Meinung nach bist du mit deinen Ansichten im Unrecht und es ist erfrischend wie viel Gegenwind du dafür kassierst. 

Dann schauen wir mal ob sich Hamburg einen Sonderstatus für den 1.Mai erarbeitet hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil nur ein Idiot sofort nach mehr Härte schreit ohne vorher zu prüfen warum es trotz der vorhanden recht umfangereichen Mittel / Möglichkeiten nicht klappt Situationen zu lösen die für andere Polizeieinheiten in anderen Ländern mit vergleichbaren Möglichkeiten scheinbar kein Problem darstellen!



Na so umfangreich waren die Mittel/Möglichkeiten scheinbar ja dann nicht, wenn die Situationen nicht gelöst wurde. Und soweit ich weiß, gab es auch schon bei anderen G20 Gipfel Probleme mit gewaltsamen Demonstranten. Also das andere Länder da keine Probleme haben, stimmt so nicht.

Zumal, wie soll die Polizei die Situation denn bitten lösen? Also ganz konkret.

Wird sie nicht oder zu zögerlich tätig, wird sie kritisiert.

Tritt sie schnell und robust auf, wird sie kritisiert. 

Also in jedem Fall ist die Polizei der Buhmann. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder würdest du auch sofort  nach einer besser ausgerüsteten Armee schreien wen die Bundeswehr sich mit ihren aktuellen Mitteln als unfähig erweist ein kleiner Armee wie z.B. die von Luxenburg zu besiegen?



Ich hoffe nicht, dass es zu einer Situation kommt, in der wir überhaupt unsere Bundeswehr einsetzen müssen. 

Zu deiner Frage, wenn unsere Armee  ihren Auftrag nicht erfüllen kann, dann müssen die Vorrausetzungen geschaffen werden, diesen Auftrag zu erfüllen.

Im Zweifel auch bessere Ausrüstung.


----------



## OField (2. August 2017)

Ich finde ein Mod sollte diesen Thread schließen. Mir scheint es als würde es manchen Personen nur darum gehen andere mehr oder weniger subtil anzugreifen, als sachlich über das Thema zu diskutieren. Zudem werden seit gefühlten 100 Seiten immer wieder die selben Argumente wiederholt.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2017)

Dann bitte mal melden, da ich hier aufgrund des Mitdiskutierens befangen bin. Am besten der Threadstarter macht es, wenn er der gleichen Meinung ist, da er inoffiziell die Hoheit und Lenkung des Threads inne hat. 
Nur durch die Meldung sehen es alle Moderatoren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> das kam doch auch hier im Thread vor war aber halt nach 2 Beiträgen fertig, weil mehr ist auch auf dem G20 Gipfel nicht passiert



Für dieses nichts ist aber eine ganze Menge passiert, über das genauso wenig geredet wird, wie über Polizeigewalt. Zum Beispiel wurden die Grundrechte der Einwohner einer Millionenstadt über eine Woche lang deutlich eingeschränkt. Firmen mussten den Betrieb einstellen, Arbeiter Zwangsurlaub nehmen und ganz nebenbei sind noch Millionen an Kosten für den Staat entstanden. Und das damit Trump sich in seinem Wunschhotel einquartieren und von dort aus mehrmals am Tag auf freien Straßen zur einem Merkel genehmen Termin fahren kann.

Ich sage hierbei bewusst "fahren kann" und nicht "sicher fahren kann". Denn trotz dieser Maßnahme ist es beispielsweise Reportern der Taz unbeabsichtigt (!) gelungen, ohne jegliche Kontrolle ihrer Rucksäcke bis an den roten Teppich zu gelangen. Auf der anderen Seite wurde Journalisten, die Erdogan nicht genehm waren, nachträglich die Akkreditierung entzogen - wenn man schon Grundrechte einschränkt, dann auch gleich die Pressefreiheit 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Korrekt, das Lesen von Beiträgen die einem nicht gefallen, übrigens auch nicht.



Genaugenommen enthalten die Forenregeln folgende Passage:
"Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die ...
ausschließlich eine Aussage wiederholen, die bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread getätigt wurde. *(Es gilt: Bevor man in eine Diskussion einsteigt, ist deren bisheriger Verlauf zu lesen.)*"

Intention dieser Regel ist zwar, "Untermauerung durch endlose Wiederholung" zu verhindern (z.B. die Postulierung flächendeckenden Linksextremismuses und angeblicher Rechtfertigung von Polizeigewalt), aber sie beinhaltet streng genommen auch, dass ein User sich nicht durch überspringen vor Spam schützen kann, sondern nur durch moderative Ahnudungen gegenüber dem (Offtopic-)Spamer.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann schauen wir mal ob sich Hamburg einen Sonderstatus für den 1.Mai erarbeitet hat.



Krawalltouristen ist alles zuzutrauen und eigentlich dürften die auf der Suche nach einem neuen Schlagfeld sein, seit dem in Berlin erfolgreich Deeskalation praktiziert wird. Aber das die Hamburger Polizei sich gerne prügelt ist schon sehr lange bekannt, das sollten solche Leute schon lange vor G20 gewusst haben.




OField schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Mod sollte diesen Thread schließen. Mir scheint es als würde es manchen Personen nur darum gehen andere mehr oder weniger subtil anzugreifen, als sachlich über das Thema zu diskutieren. Zudem werden seit gefühlten 100 Seiten immer wieder die selben Argumente wiederholt.



Mir wäre es ehrlich gesagt lieber, wenn die Moderation die Personen entfernen würde, die mit ewigen und umfangreichen Wiederholungen zum Teil themenferner Behauptungen eine sachliche Diskussion über das Thema verhindern. Wenn sich danach herausstellt, dass daran ohnehin wenig Bedarf besteht, kann der Thread ja gerne in Ruhe in der Versenkung verschwinden. Aber ständig Threads zu verbieten, in denen zwei, drei Spamer für Streß sorgen, diesen Spamern aber freien Lauf zu lassen, ist kein sehr schöner (wenn auch je nach Manpower manchmal der einzig machbare) Weg.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (3. August 2017)

111 Seiten im Kreis drehen. Ich liebe diese Politikthreads.
Wichtig WÄRE was die Staatschefs wieder beschlossen haben, stattdessen wird von Karuzoo noch mehr Staatsgewalt gefordert.
Staatsgewalt wogegen? Gegen die Dynamik, die die Agent Provocateur (in Plural eben) in die friedliche Demonstration gebracht haben.
Mein Lösungsweg wäre diesen Gestalten den Geldhahn zuzudrehen. Das erfordert aber mehrere Schritte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für dieses nichts ist aber eine ganze Menge passiert, über das genauso wenig geredet wird, wie über Polizeigewalt..


Ich frage mich vor allem, wie der Ablauf des G20 in den nächsten Monaten politisch genutzt wird.

Wenn ich an meine Schulzeit in der RAF-Ära zurück denke, dann waren wir Schüler damals alle 
massiv politisiert, sprachen über Geschehnisse und hatte dazu eine Meinung. Wenn ich heute meine
 Nachhilfekinder sehe, haben diese mit 16-18 Jahren nicht einmal mitbekommen, was passiert ist. 
Auch in den Schulklassen ist es kein Thema, Politik ist ja so langweilig.

 Daß damit die Rahmenbedingungen für unser aller Leben definiert werden, verstehen die "Kinder"
 nicht und fügen sich. Für mich ist das nichts als verdammter Komformismus. Aber ganz langsam
kann man das Interesse wecken.



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> 111 Seiten im Kreis drehen. .


Es sind ziemlich viele Themen angesprochen worden und für meine Meinungsbildung hat gerade
die Suche nach Artikeln und das Lesen dieser geholfen. Wir müssen doch nicht alle alles gleich 
bewerten. Meinungsverschiedenheit gehört dazu


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2017)

Denke nicht, dass der politisch außerhalb von den Parteien am politischen Rand also Linke/AfD genutzt wird.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Die Union kann ja schlecht sagen, dass die SPD daran Schuld ist, dass der Gipfel ausgeartet ist.
Das gleiche wäre auch in München, Stuttgart oder Frankfurt passiert.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2017)

München eher weniger, da fehlt die Szene.


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2017)

Auf dem europäischen Festland ist es für solche Veranstaltungen unerheblich wo sich "die Szene" normalerweise aufhält. Nur die Engländer konnten da in der Vergangenheit dank ihrer Schengen-freien Insellage etwas vorfiltern (was aber imo Freizügigkeit nicht aufwiegt).


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> München eher weniger, da fehlt die Szene.



Die ist ja in hamburg auch eingewandert. 
Deswegen hatte ich ja mal die Frage stellt, wie viele von den Randalieren aus dem Ausland kamen. Das waren sich eine Menge.


----------



## Rolk (4. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die ist ja in hamburg auch eingewandert.
> Deswegen hatte ich ja mal die Frage stellt, wie viele von den Randalieren aus dem Ausland kamen. Das waren sich eine Menge.



Also aus dem Gedächtniss waren unter den kurzfristig festgesetzten etwa 30% Ausländer. Ob hier wohnend oder extra zugereist keine Ahnung.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Ich hab mitbekommen, dass einige Züge mit Demonstranten durch Baden Würtemberg gefahren sind. Die Polizei dort hat sie durch gewunken.
Und die kamen sicher aus Südeuropa.


----------



## Two-Face (4. August 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> München eher weniger, da fehlt die Szene.


So ein Blödsinn.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die ist ja in hamburg auch eingewandert.
> Deswegen hatte ich ja mal die Frage stellt, wie viele von den Randalieren aus dem Ausland kamen. Das waren sich eine Menge.



Ich spiele eher darauf an, dass die da eher Unterstützung finden. Rote Flora etc


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Das meine ich nicht. Die haben das Schanzenviertel genauso zerlegt wie alles andere.
Das sind auch keine Linken, die irgendein politisches Ziel haben.
Das sind Verbrecher, die Gewalt ausüben wollen und nichts weiter.
Solche Leute hast du in jeder Gruppierung, egal ob es Fußballfans oder sonst was ist.

Als linkseingestellter, friedliebender Demonstrant distanziere ich mich vor solchen Leuten.
Das Problem ist, dass man denen eine Plattform gegeben hat, man hat sie geduldet und ihnen am Ende noch Unterschlupf gegeben.
Das muss man den Leuten ankreiden.
Wer einfach den nächsten Besten Ford Fiesta anzündet -- hatte da ein Video gesehen -- ist ein Verbrecher, der bestraft gehört. Der Typ hat keine politische Aussage oder verfolgt ein politisches ziel. Der will einfach nur Gewalt ausüben.
Und da hält sich dann auch mein Mitleid in Grenzen, wenn der von einem Schlagstock getroffen wird
Nur ist die Polizei gegen die ja nicht vorgegangen. Die sind grölend durch die Straßen gelaufen, haben Geschäfte verwüstet, Autos angezündet und keine Polizei hat sie davon abgehalten.
Das kritisiere ich wiederum. Die Polizei ist dazu da, die Ordnung zu erhalten, Bürger und deren Eigentum zu schützen.
Wo war die Polizei an dem Abend?


----------



## Grestorn (4. August 2017)

jajajaJA ! 

Endlich mal ein Posting aus 'Eurer' Ecke, dem ich absolut uneingeschränkt zustimmen kann.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2017)

Wieso?
Das war schon immer so.
Ein randalierender Mob, der vor nichts halt macht, muss man stoppen.
Der ist auch nicht politisch motiviert oder so, der will nur was in brand stecken.
Und den musst du dann mit einer Hunderschaft einkesseln und einsacken.
Klar ist das für die Polizei gefährlich, aber wenn die Angst hat, sollte sie sich neue Jobs suchen.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und den musst du dann mit einer Hunderschaft einkesseln und einsacken.
> Klar ist das für die Polizei gefährlich, aber wenn die Angst hat, sollte sie sich neue Jobs suchen.



Wobei es auch an Personal und Ausstattung mangelt.
Justiz und Polizei: Ist der Staat noch handlungsfahig? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

Klar, wer von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr Stellen abbaut, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn du irgendwann mal zu wenige hast.
Und dass jetzt immer davon geredet wird, mehr Leute einzustellen ist auch lustig.
Die musst du erst mal finden, ausbilden und einführen. Das dauert gut 5 Jahre.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Ist bei den Lehrern nicht anders.
Allerdings finden junge Referendare kaum eine Stelle.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

Das kannst du überall sehen, wo der Staat finanziert.
Mein Bruder hat seine Stelle an der Uni verloren, weil Gelder gestrichen wurden.


----------



## efdev (5. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es auch an Personal und Ausstattung mangelt.


Aber anscheinend nicht an Geld wenn man wegen 5 Hanf Pflanzen den Heli in die Luft bringt  
Vielleicht ist das aber auch der einzige Moment wo so ein Heli mal genehmigt wird 

Ich frag mich immer wie das zusammen passt auf der einen Seite werden Stunden/Geld ohne Ende für nichts aufgebraucht und auf der anderen Seite ist dann das Gejammer groß


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2017)

Das hast du überall.
Die Gemeinden sind alle Pleite, aber wenn sie Geld von der EU für irgendein sinnfreies Projekt bekommen, wird Geld dazu gebuttert, um es dann umzusetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich vor allem, wie der Ablauf des G20 in den nächsten Monaten politisch genutzt wird.



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das auf Bundesebene schon wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden ist – keiner traut sich die politischen Probleme anzusprechen, weil er beteiligt ist oder Angst hat, von den Medien in die Molliwerferecke gestellt zu werden und umgekehrt ist die Law and Order Fraktion in ihre Löcher zurückgekehrt, weil es eben doch schwer zu erklären ist, wie "mehr Polizei" das Problem "Einsatz von 10000 Polizisten führt zu 100 angezeigten Polizisten, 10 Verdächtigen und 0 Verurteilten" lösen könnte. Auf Landesebene könnte es noch etwas länger laufen, weil Scholz endlich BILD-Unterstützung gegen die Flora hat und Aktionismus demonstrieren möchte, während die Grünen als "Täter" auf beiden Seiten handlungsunfähig sind. Aber auch da scheinen die Hamburger langsam die Köpfe aus den Fenster gesteckt und keinen zerstörten Stadtteil gefunden zu haben, so dass das Potential endlich ist.



> Wenn ich an meine Schulzeit in der RAF-Ära zurück denke, dann waren wir Schüler damals alle
> massiv politisiert, sprachen über Geschehnisse und hatte dazu eine Meinung. Wenn ich heute meine
> Nachhilfekinder sehe, haben diese mit 16-18 Jahren nicht einmal mitbekommen, was passiert ist.
> Auch in den Schulklassen ist es kein Thema, Politik ist ja so langweilig.
> ...



Kenne die Kinder von heute nicht, aber zumindest in den 90ern konnte man unter Teenagern noch eine durchschnittliche Menge an Leuten finden, die bei Themen wie Umweltzerstörung, Atomwaffen und Krieg aufmerksam wurden. Halt alles, was sich gut in Bilder verpacken lässt. Klimawandel, Globalisierung und Grundrechteaushöhlung sind aber arg unfotogene Themen und an die 90%, für die Politik sowieso nur aus Springer-Wahlempfehlungen besteht, kommt man halt nie ran - egal ob sie 15 oder 51 sind.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf dem europäischen Festland ist es für solche Veranstaltungen unerheblich wo sich "die Szene" normalerweise aufhält. Nur die Engländer konnten da in der Vergangenheit dank ihrer Schengen-freien Insellage etwas vorfiltern (was aber imo Freizügigkeit nicht aufwiegt).



Weiß nicht, wen du mit "die Szene" meinst, aber zerstörungswütige Krawalltouristen sind normalerweise nicht sehr reisefreudig, sondern kommen aus der Region (nicht umsonst gab es mehrere klassische 1.Mai-Problemgegenden in Deutschland).
Und für politisch aktive wird das ganze auch schnell zum finanziellen oder extentiellen Problem. Zwar sind viele durchaus bereit, einen halben Tag Anreise zu einer Demo in Kauf zu nehmen. Aber wenn sich keine günstige Reisemöglichkeit findet, es keine bezahlbaren/kostenlosen Unterkünfte vor Ort gibt oder man schlicht mehrere Tage Urlaub für die Reise bräuchte, dann muss man zwischen politischen Zielen und sich-nicht-das-eigene-Leben-ruinieren abwägen. Sind ja typischerweise nicht die Besserverdiener, die gegen das herrschende System protestieren wollen. Bei G20, wo sich schnell ganze Busgruppen zusammenfinden, kommt es trotzdem zu größeren Anreisewellen (nicht umsonst ist man so systematisch gegen Camps vorgegangen - Schlaflosig-/Obdachlosigkeit ist ein wirkungsvolles Abschreckungsmittel, wenn die Polizei politische Meinungsäußerung verhindern möchte). Aber kleinere Veranstaltungen als G7/8/20 ziehen kein internationales Publikum an, sondern allenfalls eins aus benachbarten Bundesländern. Eher noch kommt es zu korrdinierten Demonstrationen in mehreren Ländern, wenn es einen global bedeutenden Anlass gibt.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es auch an Personal und Ausstattung mangelt.
> Justiz und Polizei: Ist der Staat noch handlungsfahig? | tagesschau.de



Da frage ich mich immer, ob die Polizeigewerkschaften absichtlich oder aus Dummheit immer nach "Personal UND Ausstattung" schreien. Denn wie mehr Ausstattung dabei hilft, eine Demo deeskalierend zu begleiten, einen Fahrraddiebstahl nicht erst nach 3 Wochen in die Akten aufzunehmen (und die Akte dann nach 4 Wochen zu schließen) oder Nazis in ihre Schranken zu verweisen, ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft. Politiker werden, wenn sie Aktionismus mit "dauerhaft zu finanzierenden, weit verteilten Stellen" und "teuerem High-Tech-Kram den man einweihen/überreichen kann" beweisen können, immer (nur) die Gadgets wählen und eben kein neues Personal einstellen.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist bei den Lehrern nicht anders.
> Allerdings finden junge Referendare kaum eine Stelle.



Lehrerstellen sind schon seit Ewigkeiten die reinste Lotterie, weil die Anstellungen sich zu 100% nach Wahlkampfthemen richten, die Ausbildung nach Kapazitäten und die Nachfrage nach den Arbeitsplatzchancen in anderen Bereichen/der Angst der Studienanfänger. Nur der eigentlich kinderleicht vorhersagbare Bedarf, der interessiert keinen.
Im Moment bahnt sich aber mal wieder eine "wir haben zuwenig ausgebildete Lehrer, lass uns doch Quereinsteiger aus der Wirtschaft nehmen"-Phase an. Vorher müssen die Schulen aber noch mit Glasfaser, 4k Beamern und Smartphoneabs ausgestattet und die 13. Klasse wiedereingeführt werden (siehe oben: Bloß keine Personalstellen schaffen!), damit die Schwächen im Kopfrechnen bei den Lehrlingen zurückgehen


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2017)

Wobei die Lehrlinge meistens Leute mit Haupt/Realschulabschluss sind. Die haben von einer 13. Klasse nichts und Kopfrechnen sollte man schon in der Grundschule lernen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. August 2017)

Ich denke genau das wollte ruyven ausrücken.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (6. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die Lehrlinge meistens Leute mit Haupt/Realschulabschluss sind. Die haben von einer 13. Klasse nichts und Kopfrechnen sollte man schon in der Grundschule lernen.



Ändert nichts daran das es Leute (so auch mich) gibt die extreme Probleme mit dem Kopfrechnen haben. Trotzdem komm ich in die 11te Klasse. Derzeit sollte man eh mal das Schulsystem überarbeiten, da es in seiner derzeitigen Fassung nicht mehr Konfrom ist für unsere Generation (alles meine Meinung).

BTT:
Die Krawalle sind zu 100% nicht Politisch. Da geht es wie bereits gesagt nur um: "Hey ich will was abfackeln und mich Prügeln."


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran das es Leute (so auch mich) gibt die extreme Probleme mit dem Kopfrechnen haben. Trotzdem komm ich in die 11te Klasse. Derzeit sollte man eh mal das Schulsystem überarbeiten, da es in seiner derzeitigen Fassung nicht mehr Konfrom ist für unsere Generation (alles meine Meinung).



Ja wenn man vorm PC sitzt, drückt man schnell mal den eingerichteten Shortcut für den Taschenrechner, obwohl man es auch im Kopf könnte. Man wird da schon etwas faul.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja wenn man vorm PC sitzt, drückt man schnell mal den eingerichteten Shortcut für den Taschenrechner, obwohl man es auch im Kopf könnte. Man wird da schon etwas faul.



Meiner Meinung nach hat es nicht nur etwas mit faul werden zu tun. Am Ende geht das eintippen in den Taschenrechner meist einfach ein wenig schneller als es im Kopf zu rechnen (sofern wir nicht wirklich von extrem simplen Grundaufgaben ausgehen) und es ist ja heute nicht so als hätte man halt überall einen Taschenrechner zur Hand (PC, Smartphone).
Da rächt sich dann halt auch irgendwo unsere auf immer mehr "Effizienz" getrimmte Gesellschaft, die möchte das wir immer schneller und effizienter unsere Aufgaben abarbeiten.
Wenn man Kopfrechnen dann entsprechend auch nicht regelmäßig trainiert ist es wohl klar das es nicht gut ist...

Zudem, ich persöhnlich denke ja das auch vor der Ära von Taschenrechnern das Kopfrechnen nicht rekordverdächtig gut gewesen sein wird. Ja es wird sicher besser gewesen sein als heute, aber auch damals bezweifle ich das die Mehrheit der Leute überragende Kopfrechengenies gewesen sein wird und dem Taschenrechner in Punkto Geschwindigkeit und Präzision der Rechenoperationen Konkurenz gemacht hat.
Ich denke die Mehrheit der Leute wird auch schon damals vor allem zu einem Blatt Papier gegriffen haben und es "schnell" schriftlich nachgerechnet haben, oder man hat sich zumindest nicht so darüber moniert wen Personen ein paar Sekunden zum lösen im Kopf gebraucht haben, weil noch nicht alles so auf immer mehr Tempo aus war.

Wie dem auch sei, in einer Zeit wo Kopfrechnen schlicht nicht mehr die Relevanz und durch Umstände bestimmte Notwendigkeit hat empfinde ich die Debatte und die Beschwerden darüber ehrlich gesagt auch als etwas überzogen. Was einem viel mehr sorgen machen sollte, als das viele Leute praktisch keine geübten Kopfrechner mehr sind, sollte der Umstand sein das viele oft nicht mal mehr das theoretische Prinzip beherrschen  Aufgaben im Kopf rechnen zu können.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2017)

"Massiver Bewurf mit Steinen, Flaschen und Pyrotechnik" entpuppt sich als erfunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> "Massiver Bewurf mit Steinen, Flaschen und Pyrotechnik" entpuppt sich als erfunden.



Alles linksterroristische Propaganda!


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2017)

Da ich den Bericht nicht lesen kann, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Fake News sind.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2017)

adblocker ausschalten..wegen kaspersky konnte ich auch net guccken..weil er banner blockiert^^


----------



## efdev (7. August 2017)

oh von dem Hinterhalt ist also auch nichts mehr übrig das war doch der einzige Grund so lange zu warten in der Schanze aufzuräumen das sieht nicht gut aus  (bei mir hat NoScript gereicht zum anschauen)


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, in einer Zeit wo Kopfrechnen schlicht nicht mehr die Relevanz und durch Umstände bestimmte Notwendigkeit hat empfinde ich die Debatte und die Beschwerden darüber ehrlich gesagt auch als etwas überzogen. Was einem viel mehr sorgen machen sollte, als das viele Leute praktisch keine geübten Kopfrechner mehr sind, sollte der Umstand sein das viele oft nicht mal mehr das theoretische Prinzip beherrschen  Aufgaben im Kopf rechnen zu können.


Ich sehe das Problem deutlich größer als du. Dem "nicht Kopfrechnen" folgt nämlich ein "kein Gefühl für Zahlen" und darauf ein "kein Gefühl für Geld". Und letzteres kann Existenzen sehr früh sehr nachhaltig zerstören.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2017)

Jetzt gehen die ersten Prozesse los, es ist so unglaublich....

_"...Stanislaw B. sitzt seit etwa vier Wochen in Untersuchungshaft, 
weil er  laut Anklage in seiner Tasche unter anderem eine Taucherbrille, 
zwei  Murmeln, mehrere Feuerwerkskörper sowie Reizgas bei sich trug. 
Die  Behörden gehen davon aus, dass er sich damit auf dem Weg zu einer 
 Demonstration befand...."_
Quelle: G20 in Hamburg: Erste Anklage nach Krawallen - Anwalt spricht von Skandal - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen die ersten Prozesse los, es ist so unglaublich....
> 
> _"...Stanislaw B. sitzt seit etwa vier Wochen in Untersuchungshaft,
> weil er  laut Anklage in seiner Tasche unter anderem eine Taucherbrille,
> ...



Ja, das klingt schon nach einer mehr als dünnen Indizienlage, die man da für die Anklage vorbringt...


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. August 2017)

Ja, heutzutage fährt ja jeder mit einer Taucherbrille, Feuerwerkskörpern und Reizgas umher.
Bestimmt wollte er nur ein Experiment machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, heutzutage fährt ja jeder mit einer Taucherbrille, Feuerwerkskörpern und Reizgas umher.
> Bestimmt wollte er nur ein Experiment machen.



Der Verkauf von frei erhältlichen Waffen hat seit 2015 um etwa 600% zugenommen, darunter fällt auch Reizgas (Pfefferspray, ect.). Das du also heute jemanden auf der Straße aufgreifst der Reizgas mit sich führt ist nicht so extrem unwahrscheinlich und ob da dann 2 Murmeln, ein paar Knallkörper und eine Taucherbrille ausreichen um ihn irgendwie zu belangen, wo man ihn noch nicht mal auf einer Demo aufgegriffen hat, sondern irgendwo abseits jeglicher Demonstration?

Es ist und bleibt nunmal eine äußerst schwache Indizenlage, was man nun auch von seinen Mitführungen halten, oder glauben mag, wohin er unterwegs gewesen sein wird...
Man kann als Richter im Grunde nur die wage Mutmaßung aufstellen das er geplant hatte damit zu einer Demo zu gehen und damit Störaktionen zu vollführen, aber auf Basis einer wagen Mutmaßung und ohne jedwehiges konkretes Indiz, was die Ermittlungen nicht liefern konnten, wäre eine Verurteilung in dem Fall nunmal ehr äußerst fragwürdig.

Bliebe maximal die Möglichkeit das er sich in der Verhandlung selbst in irgend einer weise belastet, oder Unstimmigkeiten, durch seine Aussagen, zu Tage fördert.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. August 2017)

Klar hat man den bei der Demo aufgegriffen, ansonsten würde man den doch kaum festnehmen.

""Mein Mandant hat am Vortag seine Sachen im Camp gelassen, dann aber bei  Freunden geschlafen. Er wollte nach seinen persönlichen Gegenständen  schauen", sagte Burmeister. Gründe für den Aufenthalt im Camp nannte er  nicht. Auf dem Weg dorthin geriet Stanislaw B. in eine Personenkontrolle  und wurde anschließend in die zentrale Gefangenensammelstelle in  Hamburg-Harburg gebracht."



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann als Richter im Grunde nur die wage Mutmaßung aufstellen das er  geplant hatte damit zu einer Demo zu gehen und damit Störaktionen zu  vollführen, aber auf Basis einer wagen Mutmaßung und ohne jedwehiges  konkretes Indiz, was die Ermittlungen nicht liefern konnten, wäre eine  Verurteilung in dem Fall nunmal ehr äußerst fragwürdig..



Indizien gibts ja genug, allerdings wird das nicht für mehr reichen als eine Geldstrafe.
2 Jahre bekommt der dafür niemals, ich denke das wird ein bisschen hochgeschaukelt.


----------



## JePe (9. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Klar hat man den bei der Demo aufgegriffen, ansonsten würde man den doch kaum festnehmen.



Aus dem Artikel:

_Die Behoerden *gehen davon aus*, dass er sich damit auf dem Weg zu einer Demonstration befand.(...)Laut Oberstaatsanwalt Carsten Rinio wurde der Angeklagte am 7. Juli *eine Stunde vor Beginn* der G20-kritischen Demonstration "Not Welcome" in der Innenstadt festgenommen._

Ziemlich viele Konjunktive.

Das wirklich schlimme ist, dass mit der blossen Zahl der Anklagen - die in der Sache, etwa wegen des behaupteten Verstosses z. B. gegen das Waffenrecht, ja berechtigt sein moegen - der Eindruck erweckt wird, es wuerde sich um durch Hamburg marodierende Horden handeln. Was, jedenfalls in diesem Fall, offenkundig nicht stimmt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. August 2017)

Zu dem Video von der Süddeutschen und Panorama. Ganz so eindeutig, ist es wohl doch nicht.

Hier, ein Artikel der Hamburger Morgenpost von heute.

Also war die Reaktion der Polizei doch gerechtfertigt. Wenn die "Demonstranten" nicht friedlich sein können, haben sie schlicht selbst Schuld.


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2017)

Vermutlich ein paar Polizisten, die gerade in Urlaub waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Es ist und bleibt nunmal eine äußerst schwache Indizenlage, was man nun auch von seinen Mitführungen halten, oder glauben mag, wohin er unterwegs gewesen sein wird....


Es ist überhaupt keine Indizienlage, es ist willkürlicher Popanz.

Ich musste neulich, weil ist meinen Fahrradschlossschlüssel
verloren hatte, mit meinem Bolzenschneider das Schloß öffnen.
Ich bin doch aber nicht wahnsinnig und fahre mit einem Bolzen-
schneider im Auto durch die Stadt, wird man damit angehalten,
ist der Ärger groß. Ich ging also vorher zur Polizei um die Ecke,
schilderte den Fall, gab meinen Fahrradpass an, notierte mir die
Tagebuchnummer und fuhr dann zum Fahrrad. So weit sind wir
schon.

Wenn ich das nächste mal eine Tauerbrille transportiere, werde
ich die Polizei ebenso vorher konsultieren. Nur mit diesem zivilen
"Ungehorsam", in Foren würde man es SPAM nennen, bekommt
man die Polizei dazu, wieder über ihren Blödsinn nachzudenken. 

Für mich ist es weiterhin unerträglich, dass zum Gipfel 2008 in 
Heiligendamm Menschen ohne Gerichtsbeschluss für mehrere 
Tag in U-Haft blieben, nur weil sie einen Bolzenschneider dabei
 hatten.



JePe schrieb:


> Ziemlich viele Konjunktive.


Man kann für die Polizei nur hoffen, dass die Indizienlage eine
andere ist und der Verhaftete z.B. schon als gewaltbereiter Chaot
bekannt ist und es vorher eindeutige schriftliche Ankündigungen
von Straftaten gab. Ansonsten ist das übelste Freiheitsberaubung


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich musste neulich, weil ist meinen Fahrradschlossschlüssel
> verloren hatte, mit meinem Bolzenschneider das Schloß öffnen.
> Ich bin doch aber nicht wahnsinnig und fahre mit einem Bolzen-
> schneider im Auto durch die Stadt, wird man damit angehalten,
> ...



Was heißt hier „So weit sind wir schon“? 

Wenn du mit einem Bolzenschneider ein Fahrradschloss öffnen willst, was ist daran verkehrt, sowas vorher der Polizei zu schildern?

Hättest du es lieber, dass jeder losgehen kann und mit einem Bolzenschneider ein Fahrradschloss öffnet und sich daran niemand stört? Bei so einer Einstellung sind die Fahrraddiebstähle in Deutschland kein Wunder.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur mit diesem zivilen"Ungehorsam", in Foren würde man es SPAM nennen, bekommt man die Polizei dazu, wieder über ihren Blödsinn nachzudenken.



Welcher „Blödsinn“ ist das denn im Einzelnen? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für mich ist es weiterhin unerträglich, dass zum Gipfel 2008 in Heiligendamm Menschen ohne Gerichtsbeschluss für mehrere Tag in U-Haft blieben, nur weil sie einen Bolzenschneider dabei hatten.



Dafür gibt es Gerichte. Haben die den Einsatz der Polizei nicht für rechtswidrig erklärt? Also wo ist das Problem?

Die Judikative hat sich doch darum gekümmert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man kann für die Polizei nur hoffen, dass die Indizienlage eine
> andere ist und der Verhaftete z.B. schon als gewaltbereiter Chaot bekannt ist und es vorher eindeutige schriftliche Ankündigungen von Straftaten gab. Ansonsten ist das übelste Freiheitsberaubung



Siehe zuvor. Sollte das der Fall sein, wird sich die Judikative schon drum kümmern.

Zum Thema:

G20-Gipfel in Hamburg: Auf viele Fragen wird es keine Antworten geben

Ein schöner Artikel zum Ganzen. Es wird sich nichts ändern und die Linksextremisten dürfen weitermachen, wie bisher. Business as usual


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was heißt hier „So weit sind wir schon“?


Es geht um den schieren Transport eines Werkzeuges, der ist heute schon Grund genug, 
um Menschen ohne jede begangene Straftat zu verhaften. Das ist der Weg in den Polizeistaat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Gerichte. Haben die den Einsatz der Polizei nicht für rechtswidrig erklärt? Also wo ist das Problem?


Das Problem ist, dass die Polizei Gerichtsurterile ignoriert und einfach nach "Gutsherrenart"
Menschen  verhaftet. Auf dem G20 in Hamburg wieder. Das ist das Problem. Es sind Anfänge,
die in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie nichts zu suchen haben. Gab es für die Polizisten, die
defacto Entführung und Freiheitsberaubung begangen haben hohe Gefängnisstrafen oder nur
einen unrelevantes Disziplinarverfahren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um den schieren Transport eines Werkzeuges, der ist heute schon Grund genug, um Menschen ohne jede begangene Straftat zu verhaften.



Es kommt doch auf den Zusammenhang, oder nicht?

Wenn ich auf dem Weg zu einem Gipfel, der im Vorfeld schon stark polarisiert, sowas mitbringe, muss ich mich nicht wundern. 

Ist auch komisch, dass die entsprechenden Leute immer Steine, Bestandteile für Molotow-Cocktails, Zwillen und Stahlkugel und Sturmhauben im Gepäck haben 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist der Weg in den Polizeistaat.



Ist aber ein ziemlich schlechter Polizeistaat, wenn die Judikative hinterher die Polizeiaktionen für rechtswidrig erklärt.

Ist schon interessant, dass hier im Forum für echte Polizeistaaten Sympathien gezeigt werden und man in Deutschland, das eine stabile Demokratie mit Gewaltenteilung ist, überall den Polizeistaat „wittert“.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Polizei Gerichtsurterile ignoriert und einfach nach "Gutsherrenart" Menschen  verhaftet.



Sollte das so sein, geht man wieder vors Gericht und klagt. Habe ich hier auch im Thread geschrieben. Was man nicht macht, ist die Polizei anzugreifen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf dem G20 in Hamburg wieder. Das ist das Problem. Es sind Anfänge, die in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie nichts zu suchen haben.



Wie soll die Polizei denn konkret gegen die linke Gewalt vorgehen? Laut diesem Thread darf die Polizei ja außer paar lieber Worte nichts machen.

Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne. Wenn die Polizei im Einzelfall über die Stränge schlägt, ist das nicht schön. Dafür haben wir dann ja die Judikative.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gab es für die Polizisten, die defacto Entführung und Freiheitsberaubung begangen haben hohe Gefängnisstrafen oder nureinen unrelevantes Disziplinarverfahren?



Wie gesagt, angesichts solcher Einstellungen sollte die Polizei beim nächsten Gipfel einfach mal kollektiv streiken. 

Dann können die ganze „Polizeigewalt, Polizeigewalt“ Schreier mal sehen, wohin das führt. In diesem Thread wird eine Täter-Opfer Umkehr betrieben, die jeder Beschreibung spottet.


----------



## hazelol (10. August 2017)

also zu erst einmal brauch man einen kleinenwaffenschein um waffen wie reizgas überhaupt mitführen zu dürfen. zum anderen ist es doch schon mehr als auffällig, mit einer solchen ausrüstung bei einer demo aufzutauchen, zumal reizgas auf verantstaltungen verboten ist. 

findest du es normal feuerwerkskörper und murmeln mit dir zu führen? 
diese verharmlosungen und das ständige verteufeln der polizei in den ausmaßen die du hier ablässt, finde ich unmöglich.  in meinen augen ist die festnahme absolut gerechtfertigt, ob er jetzt 4 wochen in uhaft bleiben muss ist was anderes. aber die absicht des herren, bei den bei ihm gefunden gegenständen ist ja wohl mehr als eindeutig, für dich ist er doch nur unschuldig weil die polizei in vor dem begehen einer straftat erwischt hat bzw nachdem und nciht während.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Reizgas kannst du auch frei kaufen ganz ohne Kleinwaffenschein.


----------



## hazelol (10. August 2017)

kaufen kannst du es nur darfst du es ohne kleinenwaffenschein eben nicht mit dir führen.
selbiges gilt für schreckschuss und gas waffen.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> kaufen kannst du es nur darfst du es ohne kleinenwaffenschein eben nicht mit dir führen.
> selbiges gilt für schreckschuss und gas waffen.



Leider falsch.
Pfefferspray – Wikipedia


----------



## efdev (10. August 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> und murmeln mit dir zu führen?



Stimmt murmeln sind die Ausgeburt der Hölle und dann auch noch 2 Stück auf einmal 
Pfefferspray ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr all zu selten anzutreffen bleiben also nur noch die Feuerwerkskörper übrig


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2017)

Ist ja das gleiche mit den Leuchtfackeln, die man in Fußballstadien immer so antrifft.
Ich weiß nicht mal, wo ich sowas herbekommen kann.


----------



## hazelol (10. August 2017)

ist nicht explizit erlaubt, sondern fällt in die tragweite der auslegungssache. den lt. waffengesetz def. Waffe -> "_tragbare Gegenstände sind, __die ihrem Wesen nach dazu bestimmt sind, die Angriffs- oder Abwehrfähigkeit von Menschen zu beseitigen oder herabzusetzen_, _insbesondere Hieb- und Stoßwaffen_".

nichts desto trotz wird reizgas idr als gefährlicher gegenstand bei öffentlichen verantstaltungen eingestuftes und unterliegt somit einer straftat


----------



## efdev (10. August 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> [/FONT]nichts desto trotz wird reizgas idr als gefährlicher gegenstand bei öffentlichen verantstaltungen eingestuftes und unterliegt somit einer straftat



Richtig aber da war diese Person doch gar nicht


----------



## hazelol (10. August 2017)

dieses argument ist halt mehr als lächerlich. nur weil er nicht zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort war. ist es direkt ein skandal. man kann weder beweisen das er auf dem weg zur demo oder von der demo auf dem heimweg war noch kann man beweisen, das er nie dort war bzw dort hin wollte. 

der kollege wurde festgenommen, weil man einen berechtigten verdacht hatte, das bei dem arsenal potenzielle kriminelle energie vorhanden ist. absolut gerechtfertigt. 

der flame auf die polizei wäre mindestens genauso groß wenn folgendes sich ereignet hätte: 

Stanislaw B. wurde bei einer kontrolle nicht festgenommen, obwohl er verdächtige gegenstände bei sich trug. im späteren verlauf konnte man stanislaw b. festnehmen, nachdem ein von ihm geworfener feuerwerkskörper einen passanten am kopf traf, dieser befindet sich derzeit im krankenhaus .... bei der festnahme widersetzte er sich mit reizgas und beschoss die beamten ebenfalls mit murmeln und einer zwille die er zuvor deponiert hatte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Nimmt die Polizei auf Verdacht fest, ist es nicht richtig, weil "böser" Polizeistaat mit "böser" Polizeigewalt.

Nimmt die Polizei auf Verdacht nicht fest, ist es auch nicht richtig, weil "warum hat niemand die Randalierer" gestoppt.

Ja was denn nun? Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> dieses argument ist halt mehr als lächerlich. nur weil er nicht zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort war. ist es direkt ein skandal. man kann weder beweisen das er auf dem weg zur demo oder von der demo auf dem heimweg war noch kann man beweisen, das er nie dort war bzw dort hin wollte.
> 
> der kollege wurde festgenommen, weil man einen berechtigten verdacht hatte, das bei dem arsenal potenzielle kriminelle energie vorhanden ist. absolut gerechtfertigt.
> 
> ...



So funktioniert unser Rechtssystem aber nunmal nicht das man Leute einfach im Vorfeld auf Spinnenseidedünnen Verdacht für Tage in Haft steckt nur weil er abseits jeglicher Demonstration Pfefferspray, 2 Murmeln und eine Taucherbrille dabei hatte.

Das was du und auch andere hier runterredest und begrüßt ist grundsätzlich nicht wesentlich was anderes als was die Türkei gerade in Massenausführung macht. Falsches T-Shirt an -> mutmaßlicher "Terrorist" = direkt festnehmen.

Das deutsche Strafrecht kennt aber nunmal nicht umsonst den Grundsatz "in dubio pro reo" (Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten) und wen ich da nunmal nicht gerade eine Person mit Reizgas, 20 Murmeln, Taucherbrille und Böllern, sowie tauglicher ggf. schwarzer Kleidung zum vermummen (Sturmmaske, Palistinensertuch, ect.) und am besten idealerweise noch Aktenkundig antreffe ist es halt fraglich womit man ein festhalten, länger als 24h und die Anklage, meint rechtfertigen zu können.

Das gleiche tirfft auch auf andere Dinge zu.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nimmt die Polizei auf Verdacht fest, ist es nicht  richtig, weil "böser" Polizeistaat mit "böser" Polizeigewalt.
> 
> Nimmt die Polizei auf Verdacht nicht fest, ist es auch nicht richtig, weil "warum hat niemand die Randalierer" gestoppt.
> 
> Ja was denn nun? Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht nass?



Sorry, aber was du da sagst ist absolut polemischer Blödsinn! Was bitte hat das konkrette festnehmen von Randalierern mit dem festsetzen von Personen abseits jeglicher Veranstaltung, auf nebulösen Vermutungen, zu tun?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> dieses argument ist halt mehr als lächerlich. nur weil er nicht zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort war. .....


Aha, verdächtig ist damit also jeder, der irgendwas hat, was einem Polizisten nicht gefällt.
Und dann greift die 24h Regel, die maximal für Untersuchungshaft ohne richterlichen
Bescheid gilt, auch nicht mehr, weil die Polizei jeden ganz willkürlich als Terroristen
oder was auch immer einstufen kann. Merkt Ihr eigentlich die Einschläge nach?



hazelol schrieb:


> der kollege wurde festgenommen, weil man einen berechtigten verdacht hatte, das bei dem arsenal potenzielle kriminelle energie vorhanden ist. absolut gerechtfertigt. .


Das kann man ja machen, aber nach 24h muss man ihn laufen lassen, wenn kein richterlicher
Haftbefehl vorliegt. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Nennt sich Rechtstaat und der wird
auf breiter Front ausgehebelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was du das sagst ist absolut polemischer Blödsinn! Was bitte hat das konkrette festnehmen von Randalierern mit dem festsetzen von Personen abseits jeglicher Veranstaltung, auf nebulösen Vermutungen, zu tun?



Na ganz so nebulös ist das ganze ja nicht. 

G20-Gipfel: Juristische Verfolgung der Gewalt beginnt



> ein – für Deutschland nicht zugelassenes – Reizstoffsprühgerät



Außerdem, die Polizei nimmt nur fest. Wenn der Mann seit 4 Wochen in U-Haft sitzt, war das wohl kaum die Polizei, oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, verdächtig ist damit also jeder, der irgendwas hat, was einem Polizisten nicht gefällt.
> Und dann greift die 24h Regel, die maximal für Untersuchungshaft ohne richterlichen
> Bescheid gilt, auch nicht mehr, weil die Polizei jeden ganz willkürlich als Terroristen
> oder was auch immer einstufen kann. Merkt Ihr eigentlich die Einschläge nach?



Wo auch immer die Polizei hier Leute "willkürlich" als Terroristen eingestuft hat. Soviel dazu, wer hier die Einschläge noch merkt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das kann man ja machen, aber nach 24h muss man ihn laufen lassen, wenn kein richterlicher
> Haftbefehl vorliegt. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? Nennt sich Rechtstaat und der wird
> auf breiter Front ausgehebelt.



Wenn der Mann seit 4 Wochen in U-Haft sitzt, war wohl ein Richter beteiligt.


----------



## hazelol (10. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So funktioniert unser Rechtssystem aber nunmal nicht das man Leute einfach im Vorfeld auf Spinnenseidedünnen Verdacht für Tage in Haft steckt nur weil er abseits jeglicher Demonstration Pfefferspray, 2 Murmeln und eine Taucherbrille dabei hatte.
> 
> Das was du und auch andere hier runterredest und begrüßt ist *grundsätzlich nicht wesentlich was anderes als was die Türkei gerade in Massenausführung macht*. Falsches T-Shirt an -> mutmaßlicher "Terrorist" = direkt festnehmen.
> 
> ...



in de nicht zugelassenes reizgas spray fällt unter das waffen gesetz -> mit führen ist eine straftat, feuerwerkskörper, sind dann sicher ebenfalls aus Polen und somit auch alles andere als legal in DE, fallen somit unter das Sprengstoff gesetz. Die Murmeln = Geschoss Munition. Was für fragen bleiben den da noch offen, Taucherbrille zum Schutz gegen wasserwerfer und reizgas. also wer hier nicht 1 und 1 zusammen zählen kann will es einfach nicht. 

Wäre das mit dem hintergrund einer rechten demo so passiert, dann hättet ihr sicher absolut kein problem mit dem sachverhalt, bzw ihr würdet euch vll noch beschweren wieso das so lange dauert und der typ nicht schon längst verurteilt wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> in de nicht zugelassenes reizgas spray fällt unter das waffen gesetz -> mit führen ist eine straftat,


Meine ganzen polnischen Freundinnen haben sowas in ihren Handtaschen. Werden sie mal durchsucht,
wird ihnen das Mittel weg genommen und es gibt eine Belehrung. Von Festnahmen und Anzeigen wegen
Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz habe ich bisher nichts gehört. Nach Anwendung sieht das anders aus



hazelol schrieb:


> feuerwerkskörper, sind dann sicher ebenfalls aus Polen und somit auch alles andere als legal in DE, fallen somit unter das Sprengstoff gesetz.


Dann hoffe ich, dass alle die kleinen Terroristen, die außerhalb der gesetzlich erlaubten Ausnahme Silvester-
knaller explodieren lassen, in Zukunft alle wegen Verstoß gegen das Sprengstoffgesetz, in Gruppen natürlich
zusätzlich als terroristische Vereinigung, jahrelang hinter Gitter kommen. Denn erlaubt ist es nur:
_"...Am 31. Dezember und 1. Januar dürfen sie auch von Personen abgebrannt werden, die das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben...."_
§ 23 1. SprengV - Einzelnorm



hazelol schrieb:


> Die Murmeln = Geschoss Munition.


Völlig eindeutig, nur dafür werden Murmeln hergestellt. Und diese kleinen Terroristen üben ab Kindesalter
den tödlichen Zielwurf! Alleine schon dieses gewaltbereite Grinsen der potenziellen Mörder!
7.Stadtmeisterschaft Murmeln Mayerbrau Hoffest - YouTube

Als was gelten in Zukunft eigentlich transportierte Bowlingkugeln? Sind das Massenvernichtungswaffen?



hazelol schrieb:


> Was für fragen bleiben den da noch offen


Richtig, alle festnehmen, es gibt richtige Terroristenschulungsvereine, da muss aufgeräumt werden!
Murmelvereine



hazelol schrieb:


> Taucherbrille zum Schutz gegen wasserwerfer und reizgas. also wer hier nicht 1 und 1 zusammen zählen kann will es einfach nicht.


Alle Urlauber sind ja in Wirklichkeit feindliche Terroristen. Die Türkei macht glaube ich alles richtig

- Wer den Sarkasmus und die Satire nicht entdeckt, sollte noch einmal lesen -


----------



## hazelol (10. August 2017)

da ist sie wieder die linke brille. was soll man dazu noch sagen. kindergarten niveau ist vielleicht schon fast zu hoch gegriffen. 

die aussage über deine polnischen freundinnen find ich aus deiner feder ja schon fast unglaubwürdig, wenn man sonst so liest was du von dir gibst, dann wäre es doch eher realistisch, das die polizei deine freundinnen brutalst niederknüppelt nachdem eine solche waffe gefunden wird und dann für x wochen ins loch geworfen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> da ist sie wieder die linke brille..


Du hast Recht, der Glaube an einen Rechtstaat und Gewaltenteilung wird immer mehr zu einem "Linksextremen Sondermodell".

Und nein, Polizisten in meinem Umfeld verhalten sich sämtlich extrem korrekt, höflich und hilfreich. Ich habe absolut keinen
Groll auf unsere Polizei. Eine Ausnahme macht unsere berittenen Staffel, die ein paar Häuser entfernt von mir residiert. Deren
Verhalten ist unerträglich, sobald sie hoch zu Ross sitzen. Und was ich von Bereitschaftspolizisten auf Demonstrationen erlebe,
geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Beides sind Sonderfälle, die zum GH20 aber leider voll zum Tragen kamen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. August 2017)

Auch ein Rechtsstaat kann mal über seine Verfassung raus handeln, deswegen gleitet der nicht gleich in eine Diktatur oder in ein autoritäres Regime.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

Zumal die Judikative rechtswidrige Polizeieinsätze verurteilt. Ich verstehe deshalb die Aufregung nicht. 

Hier wird ja so getan, als agiere die Exekutive außerhalb jeder Kontrolle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier wird ja so getan, als agiere die Exekutive außerhalb jeder Kontrolle.


Von Polizisten erwarte ich keine strafrechtlichen Delikte. Das ist Staatszersetzend, wenn wir
unser Vertrauen in die Polizeiarbeit verlieren würde. Warten wir die Urteile ab, bevor wie 
die Situation vorschnell bewerten

Hier mal wieder der Stand der Dinge:
G20-Gipfel: Offene Fragen bei der Aufklarung der Krawalle von Hamburg - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. August 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Aus dem Artikel:
> 
> Ziemlich viele Konjunktive.



Eigentlich gibts da keine Konjunktive. Man könnte meinen die Ditfurth postet hier.
Wieso veteidigt man jemanden der im Camp übernachten wollte, aber dann dort seine Sachen ließ und am nächsten Tag laut eigener Aussage dahin unterwegs war.
Was macht man nur mit einer Taucherbrille und Reizgas  und Feuerwerkkörper im Wagen. Wenn er nur die Taucherbrille mitgeführt hätte, dann wäre er sicherlich nicht in Untersuchungshaft.

Da hat die Polizei vielleicht doch mal im Vorfeld richtig gehandelt und Schaden von der Bevölkerung abgewendet.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine ganzen polnischen Freundinnen  haben sowas in ihren Handtaschen. Werden sie mal durchsucht,
> wird ihnen das Mittel weg genommen und es gibt eine Belehrung. Von Festnahmen und Anzeigen wegen
> Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz habe ich bisher nichts gehört. Nach Anwendung sieht das anders aus



Mag sein, dass da ein Auge zugedrückt wird,wird auch bei polnischen Krachern an Sylverster gemacht, die werden dann konfisziert.
Aber  nicht wenn du mit dem Zeug auf eine Demonstration fährst und dass sich  hier manche weigern 1+1 zusammenzuzählen kann ja wohl nur linker  Ideologie geschuldet sein.
Das merkt man schnell wie das Forum aufgeteilt ist.




> Dann hoffe ich, dass alle die kleinen Terroristen, die außerhalb der gesetzlich erlaubten Ausnahme Silvester-
> knaller explodieren lassen, in Zukunft alle wegen Verstoß gegen das Sprengstoffgesetz, in Gruppen natürlich
> zusätzlich als terroristische Vereinigung, jahrelang hinter Gitter kommen.



Es geht um den Kontext der Mitführung dieser Gegenstände.
Es ist doch klar was er damit wollte. Offenbar hat die Staatsanwaltschaft allen Grund zur Annahme was er damit wollte.
Oder ist das für dich zu weit hergeholt?

Nimmst  du auf Demos auch immer eine Taucherbrille, Reizgas und  Feuerwerkskörper mit, damit man diese mit "genügend" Abstand außerhalb  der Sylversterfeiertage geschmeidig zünden kann?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Als was gelten in Zukunft eigentlich transportierte Bowlingkugeln? Sind das Massenvernichtungswaffen?



Vermutlich geht es auch hier im das Mitführen mehrerer Gegenstände im Kontext einer Demonstration.



> Alle Urlauber sind ja in Wirklichkeit feindliche Terroristen. Die Türkei macht glaube ich alles richtig
> 
> - Wer den Sarkasmus und die Satire nicht entdeckt, sollte noch einmal lesen -



Du merkst nicht wenn du es in deiner Überheblichkeit wieder mit der Satire übertreibst.
An Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## DKK007 (15. August 2017)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> adblocker ausschalten..wegen kaspersky konnte ich auch net guccken..weil er banner blockiert^^



Einfach mit dem Codeeditor den Anti-Adblock/Kein JS-Banner entfernen. Dann kann man die Nachrichten ganz normal lesen.



JePe schrieb:


> "Massiver Bewurf mit Steinen, Flaschen und Pyrotechnik" entpuppt sich als erfunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem deutlich größer als du. Dem "nicht Kopfrechnen" folgt nämlich ein "kein Gefühl für Zahlen" und darauf ein "kein Gefühl für Geld". Und letzteres kann Existenzen sehr früh sehr nachhaltig zerstören.



Die mangelnde Fähigkeit zum Überschlagen (exaktes Berechnen geht ohne regelmäßiges Üben bei mehr als dreistelligen Zahlen in der Tat oft schneller via Handy) endet bei vielen Leuten heute ja schon bei "was ist günstiger: 125 g Schokolade für 1,29 € oder 100 g Schokolade für 0,99 €" - von grundlegensten Verhältnisberechnungen im Handwerk ganz zu schweigen ("wie viele 20 cm Fliesen brauche ich für 1,65 m mindestens?"). Aber ungeachtet dessen, ob man diese Unfähigkeit nun selbst als ernstes Problem für den Einzelnen oder als Segen für den Einzelhandel betrachtet: Fakt ist, dass die Politik es als Problem sieht. Und es dann als großangelegte Gegenmaßnahme verkauft, wenn Oberstüfler eine Stunde länger Goethe analysieren . Wofür man natürlich ne Gbit-Leitung braucht  . Und die Wähler belohnen diesen Schwachsinn auch noch.   




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, das klingt schon nach einer mehr als dünnen Indizienlage, die man da für die Anklage vorbringt...



Naja - die Kombination aus chemischem Kampfmittel und einer Schutzeinrichtung vor selbigen ist schon sehr verdächtig, insbesondere da eine Taucherbrille ohne anderes, hier fehlendes Zubehör (z.B. Badebekleidung) nicht sachgemäß genutzt werden kann und auch etwas zu sperrig und empfindlich ist, um sie einfach so mit sich herumzuschleppen. Hier hat definitiv jemand damit gerechnet, in Konflikte mit Reizgas oder Wasserwerfer einsetzenden Personen zu kommen und er hat selbst (möglicherweise in komplett anderer Situation zur Selbstverteidigung) einen Einsatz von Reizgas in Erwägung gezogen. Da kann man ruhig ein Verfahren einleiten.
Absolut inakzeptabel ist aber die Untersuchungshaft. Anhaltende U-Haft braucht es wenn akute Flucht- und Untertauchgefahr besteht und/oder Planung/Durchführung weiterer Straftaten zu befürchten sind. Dafür gibt es hier gar keine Anzeichen. Und ohne Nachweis konkreter Tatpläne mit Absicht zu schwerer Körperverletzung weisen die Indizien ohnehin maximal auf das Vorhaben hin, polizeiliche Anweisung zu ignoriern - also Ordnungswidrigkeiten zu begehen, deren Strafmaß weit unter dem liegt, was allein durch die U-Haft schon vollstreckt wurde 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um den schieren Transport eines Werkzeuges, der ist heute schon Grund genug,
> um Menschen ohne jede begangene Straftat zu verhaften. Das ist der Weg in den Polizeistaat.



Das ist die Angstgesellschaft mit ihrer Furcht vor eingebildeten Gefahren.
Wer schon einmal ein Fahrrad als gestohlen melden wusste, der weiß: Man könnte mit der Flex am Fahrradständer vorm Revier hantieren und die größte Gefahr wäre ein Bußgeld wegen Ruhestörung. Fahrraddiebstahl ist in Deutschland ein Verbrechen ohne jegliche Form von Strafverfolgung, von Präventivmaßnahmen ganz zu schweigen. Traurig aber wahr.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nimmt die Polizei auf Verdacht fest, ist es nicht richtig, weil "böser" Polizeistaat mit "böser" Polizeigewalt.
> 
> Nimmt die Polizei auf Verdacht nicht fest, ist es auch nicht richtig, weil "warum hat niemand die Randalierer" gestoppt.



Sind die Einwohner zu blöd, bei Beobachtung eines aktiven Randalierers mehr als nur einen "Verdacht" zu bemerken, ist es um den Rechtsstaat eh schlecht bestellt. Der braucht mündige Bürger.


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Absolut inakzeptabel ist aber die Untersuchungshaft. Anhaltende U-Haft braucht es wenn akute Flucht- und Untertauchgefahr besteht und/oder Planung/Durchführung weiterer Straftaten zu befürchten sind. Dafür gibt es hier gar keine Anzeichen. Und ohne Nachweis konkreter Tatpläne mit Absicht zu schwerer Körperverletzung weisen die Indizien ohnehin maximal auf das Vorhaben hin, polizeiliche Anweisung zu ignoriern - also Ordnungswidrigkeiten zu begehen, deren Strafmaß weit unter dem liegt, was allein durch die U-Haft schon vollstreckt wurde



Ich habe mal mit einem Auto eine Panzerkolonne (transportiert auf mehreren Schwerlastwägen) auf der Straße für eine halbe Stunde aufgehalten bis die Polizei eintraf.
Bußgeld von 40 Euro und das wars. Die Untersuchungshaft ist überzogen, keine Frage, allerdings wird es auch hier eher darum gehen, den Mann im Land zu halten, ist ja Pole.



> Das ist die Angstgesellschaft mit ihrer Furcht vor eingebildeten Gefahren.



Absurd was du erzählst. Eingebildete Gefahren. 
Meine Güte, aus ganz Europa sind gewalttätige Linke Spinner oder eine Art von Krawallmachern gekommen um herumzurandalieren.
Dass es da dann so einen Trottel erwischt , finde ich passend, sind genug Spinner davongekommen.



> Sind die Einwohner zu blöd, bei Beobachtung eines aktiven Randalierers mehr als nur einen "Verdacht" zu bemerken



Ja weil die Polizei ja gar nicht überfordert war mit den ganzen Krawallmachern. Da löst es der mündige Bürger der dann in der Nacht den vermummten bei der Polizei meldet.
Und dann wenn es Bürgerwehren gibt, heißt es wieder die sind brutal und rechts.
Ich hab das Gefühl man kann es euch gar nicht recht machen.
Warum kann man sich nicht von der eigenen Ideologie lösen. In allen Threads ist das zu beobachten, dass die üblichen Verdächtigen Gewalt immer einseitig schönreden und auf der anderen Seite kritisieren,



> Und ohne Nachweis konkreter Tatpläne mit Absicht zu schwerer Körperverletzung



Ich nehm auf die nächste Demo auch selbige Utensilien mit und gebe mich als NPDler mit völkischen Parolen in der Öffentlichkeit  und lass mich kurz vorher von einer Kontrolle aufgabeln.
Wieviel zahlt ihr für das Experiment? Und wieviele tage sitze ich in Untersuchungshaft. Ach ne ich bin ja deutscher, dann wirds wohl nichts.
Vielleicht sitzt selbige Person ja in Untersuchungshaft wegen eines Netzwerks hinter dem potenziellen Randalierer?


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2017)

Es gibt neue Erkenntnisse zum SEK Einsatz. Anscheinend stand wohl kurzfristig auch ein Einsatz von Schusswaffen im Raum: Gummi gegen den kommenden Aufstand | Telepolis


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Erkenntnisse zum SEK Einsatz. Anscheinend stand wohl kurzfristig auch ein Einsatz von Schusswaffen im Raum: Gummi gegen den kommenden Aufstand | Telepolis



Ach, Gummigeschosse sind doch human, zwickt halt etwas


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> .... ist ja Pole.
> ...
> Dass es da dann so einen Trottel erwischt , finde ich passend, sind genug Spinner davongekommen.



Exemplarstrafen (auch ohne Gerichtsverhandlung), Sonderbehandlung in Abhängigkeit von der Staatsbürgerschaft – und Applaus dafür.
Die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung in Deutschland ist tatsächlich häufiger bedroht, als einem lieb sein kann. Aber nicht von links.



> Ja weil die Polizei ja gar nicht überfordert war mit den ganzen Krawallmachern. Da löst es der mündige Bürger der dann in der Nacht den vermummten bei der Polizei meldet.
> Und dann wenn es Bürgerwehren gibt, heißt es wieder die sind brutal und rechts.



Lesen, notfalls strg+f benutzen. Der akute Mangel von Verweisen auf "Bürgerwehren" könnte dabei helfen zu bemerken, dass es nicht um das vermeintlich verstande geht. Es sei denn natürlich, man sucht nur einen Aufhänger, um anderen Worte in den Mund zu legen und dann Thesen aufzustellen, die mit der zitierten Passage in sofern etwas zu tun haben, dass sie der in dieser Angesprochene Problemsituation systematisch ausweichen.



> Vielleicht sitzt selbige Person ja in Untersuchungshaft wegen eines Netzwerks hinter dem potenziellen Randalierer?



Vielleicht auch wegen Atomwaffen? Vielleicht weil du es aus einem Hass gegen Auslädner befohlen hast? Vielleicht weil eine Teekanne um die Sonne kreist? Vielleicht bringen einen aus der Luft gegriffene Sugestivfragen keinen Schritt weiter?
Niemand weiß es.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2017)

Urteil nach G-20-Krawallen: Polizisten sind kein Freiwild fur erlebnisorientierte Gewalttater 

Es geht voran, es ist zwar (meiner Meinung nach) noch ein bisschen zu wenig, aber die Richtung stimmt. Hoffentlich wird das Urteil nicht von der nächsten Instanz kassiert.


----------



## efdev (28. August 2017)

> Als die Beamten ihn festnehmen wollten, soll er eine „Embryonalstellung“ eingenommen, die Arme verschränkt und alle Muskeln angespannt haben – das gilt als Widerstand gegen Beamte



 das wusste ich auch noch nicht


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2017)

Wobei selbst Richter das Urteil kritisch sehen: Markus Lanz vom 30. August 2017 - ZDFmediathek

Da ging es nicht wirklich nach der Schuld, sondern ausschließlich um Vergeltung und Abschreckung. Der Richter wollte einfach ein Exempel statuieren. "Es gab zu viele milde Urteile, das will ich ändern"
Damit wird das Urteil sehr sicher angefochten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> "Es gab zu viele milde Urteile, das will ich ändern".


Erinnert mich an Richter Schill, auch so ein Rechtspopulist....


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Schade, ein solcher Richter schadet allen beteiligten. Kein Wunder, dass immer mehr Menschen ihr Vertrauen in Justiz und Staat verlieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Dritter Prozess rund um G20-Krawalle startet - hamburg.de

Es ist zwar langsam, aber es geht voran. Hoffentlich setzt sich der Trend zu richtigen Urteilen durch.


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Wenn die Urteile und die Verfolgung dann aber so von statten geht, wie in diesem Betrag (ab 17:45) geschildert, dann erreicht man damit genau das Gegenteil:

Panorama - die ganze Sendung | Das Erste Video | ARD Mediathek

Ist natürlich wie immer ein Bericht aus EINER Seite und somit mit entsprechender Vorsicht zu betrachten. Aber wenn der Beitrag nicht rundheraus lügt, dann ist man hier absolut über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Schade,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2017)

Es wird immer dubioser. Warum wurde offiziell von 20.000  Polizisten geredet, wenn es in Wirklichkeit 31.000 waren?
G20-Gipfel: 50 Prozent mehr Polizisten im Einsatz als bisher bekannt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und mit diesen 31.000 Polizisten bekommt man einen Mob aus wenigen Hundert Idioten nicht unter Kontrolle, oder wollte
irgend jemand ein Exempel statuieren? Was würde wohl passieren, wenn die Polizei ein Wochenende zu keinem Fussball-
spiel gehen würde? Es gäbe danach keine öffentlichen Spiele mehr, oder?


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2017)

Passend dazu auch von gestern Abend: Zwei Monate nach dem G20-Gipfel - Hamburg will die Graben schliessen | Deutschlandfunk


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Passend dazu auch von gestern Abend: Zwei Monate nach dem G20-Gipfel - Hamburg will die Graben schliessen | Deutschlandfunk



...



> Diese Fragen in Richtung Polizeistrategie seien der Versuch, von den  wahren Verantwortlichen, nämlich den Gewalttätern, abzulenken, erklärte  Olaf Scholz. Und er verwahrte sich gegen jede Kritik an der  Einsatzleitung und den einzelnen Beamten:"Polizeigewalt hat es  nicht gegeben. Das ist eine Denunziation, die ich entschieden  zurückweise! Nein: der Polizei, glaube ich, wird - auch wenn alles  durchbetrachtet sein wird - auch noch in mehreren Monaten nichts  vorzuwerfen sein."
> 
> 
> Hunderte von Videoaufnahmen und Augenzeugenberichte, die im Internet  kursieren, widerlegen die schnelle Festlegung des Bürgermeisters. Sie  zeigen Faustschläge und Tritte gegen am Boden liegende Menschen,  Pfefferspray-Einsätze gegen Unbeteiligte, Journalisten und friedliche  Protestierer. Niels Boeing, Mitglied der Hamburger "Recht auf  Stadt"-Bewegung, war fassungslos, als er von Olaf Scholz Sicht auf die  Polizeieinsätze hörte:
> "Ich wäre am liebsten unter die Decke  gegangen, als ich das gehört habe. Weil ich auch von einigen Leuten, die  überhaupt nicht im Geschehen drin waren, weiß, dass sie zum Teil derbe  was abbekommen haben. Ehrlich gesagt: Ich fand diese Satz eine  Frechheit! Das kann man nicht sagen! Das ist wirklich 'Fake-News' oder  'Alternative Facts', zu behaupten, es habe keine Polizeigewalt gegeben!"



Aber, aber, sowas wie Fake-News gibt es doch nicht von deutschen Politikern, sowas machen doch nur schlechte Menschen im Internet, wie die aus Russland. Wen ein deutscher Politker sowas sagt muss es die unumstößliche Wahrheit sein!


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird immer dubioser. Warum wurde offiziell von 20.000  Polizisten geredet, wenn es in Wirklichkeit 31.000 waren?
> G20-Gipfel: 50 Prozent mehr Polizisten im Einsatz als bisher bekannt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Und mit diesen 31.000 Polizisten bekommt man einen Mob aus wenigen Hundert Idioten nicht unter Kontrolle, oder wollte
> ...



Na weil sich die Polizei dann ja ständig "Polizeigewalt"  vorwerfen lassen muss, wenn sie diese Leute konsequent behandelt. 

Macht die Polizei nichts, ist sie der Buhmann. 
Geht die Polizei konsequent vor, ist sie der Buhmann.

In jedem Fall ist die Polizei der Buhmann und komischerweise nicht die Gruppe, die es verdient hätte. Der gewaltätige, linksextremistische Mob.


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber, aber, sowas wie Fake-News gibt es doch nicht von deutschen Politikern, sowas machen doch nur schlechte Menschen im Internet, wie die aus Russland. Wen ein deutscher Politker sowas sagt muss es die unumstößliche Wahrheit sein!



Entschuldige, aber das ist schlicht und einfach nur polemisch. Auch wenn sich Olaf Scholz Sicht als objektiv falsch herausstellt, seine Äußerung war eine Meinungsäußerung (was er selbst mit den Worten "glaube ich" auch selbst ganz klar so feststellt) und keine Faktenbehauptung. 

Und es kann damit auch keine Fake-News sein. 

Dieses ewige nutzen dieses Worts um eine abweichende Meinung runterzumachen, nervt mich gehörig. Einfach deswegen, weil es die _*wirklichen*_ Fake-News, wo einfach _*falsche Behauptungen *_ganz klar absichtlich als unumstößliche _*Fakten *_dargestellt werden, verharmlost. Also Dinge, die jeden Tag 100fach auf Facebook & Co. und in bestimmten Regierungen gemacht werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Macht die Polizei nichts, ist sie der Buhmann.
> Geht die Polizei konsequent vor, ist sie der Buhmann..


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, weil Du die Augen vor der Realität verschließt und Dein ganzer Hass
gegen alles geht, was nicht rechter als rechtsextrem ist. Die Polizei ging eben nicht konsequent gegen Straftäter 
vor, was ihre Aufgabe ist. Noch einmal für Dich in einfachen Worten:
*
- Die Polizei ging nicht konsequent gegen Straftäter vor und ist darum der Buhmann
- Die Polizei ging konsequent gegen Nichtstraftäter vor und ist darum der Buhmann*

Warum haben sich die Polizisten nicht einfach konsequent um die Straftäter gekümmert und warum haben sie 
Journalisten, friedlich Demonstrierende und gesichert Festgenommene nicht unbehelligt gelassen, sondern zum 
Teil schwere Körperverletzungen begangen?  Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? Oder willst Du nur pro-
vozieren?


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Du machst es Dir zu einfach, mit dieser Pauschalaussage, interessierterUser. 

Das klingt so, als ob man gezielt harmlose Menschen drangsaliert hätte und andere absichtlich gewähren lies. Auch wenn das in Einzelfällen durchaus so gewesen sein dürfte, ist hier die Verallgemeinerung nicht zulässig. Das macht nichts anderes, als ein Feindbild weiter zu festigen und damit die Gräben weiter zu vertiefen. 

Wie ich vor Wochen schon mal schrieb, denke ich auch, dass man die Schanze absichtlich "geopfert" hat. Aus den Gründen, die ich seinerzeit erläutert habe. Aber gezielt harmlose Demonstranten anzugehen, davon hat die Polizei keinerlei Vorteile, deswegen kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen, auch wenn es einige Videos im Netz gibt. Die gibt es immer, und die sind selbstverständlich auch immer entsprechend ausgewählt und geschnitten, so dass man den Kontext (was vorher, nachher und drumherum passiert ist) nicht sehen kann. Das muss man mit sehr viel Vorsicht "genießen".


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...



Die übliche Mischung aus Unwahrheiten und Diffamierung mal wieder. Gähn. Kommt da noch was mit Substanz oder wars das schon?


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite wurde Journalisten, die Erdogan nicht genehm waren, nachträglich die Akkreditierung entzogen - wenn man schon Grundrechte einschränkt, dann auch gleich die Pressefreiheit


Nicht nur weil sie Erdogan nicht passten, sondern weil BKA und Co., nicht nur Unmengen an falschen Daten gespeichert haben, sondern auch noch gegen alle datenschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen über die gesetzlichen Zeiträume hinaus:
Entzogene G20-Akkreditierungen: Verwechslungen und Jugendsunden | tagesschau.de
Entzogene Akkreditierungen: Millionen rechtswidrige Daten in BKA-Datei? | tagesschau.de
G20-Gipfel: Journalisten wurde zu Unrecht Akkreditierung entzogen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du machst es Dir zu einfach, mit dieser Pauschalaussage, interessierterUser. .


Nein, weil unter den hunderten von sinnvollen Aktionen der Polizei zwei, allerdings bedeutende, waren, weshalb es jetzt einen Untersuchungsausschuss gibt.



> Das klingt so, als ob man gezielt harmlose Menschen drangsaliert hätte und andere absichtlich gewähren lies.


Es steht die Vemutung im Raum, das gezielt aus politischen Gründen bestimmte gewaltbereite Aktionen nicht verfolgt wurden und ja, im Einzel bei einigen Polizisten teht auch im Raum, dass sie ihren Hass bewusst an mehr oder weniger friedlichen Demonstranten ausgelassen haben. Aktuell über 300 Anzeigen gegen die Polizei deuten auf eine Quote unter 1% der Polizisten hin, also Einzelfälle. Warum aber verhindern 99% der guten Polizisten nicht, dass ein klitzekleine Minderheit die Polizeiehre beschmutzt. Das verstehe ich nicht.



> hier die Verallgemeinerung nicht zulässig.


Es ist keine Verallgemeinerung, weil es wenige Aktionen geht. Aber diese Aktionen wurden nachweißlich begangen. Punkt



> Wie ich vor Wochen schon mal schrieb, denke ich auch, dass man die Schanze absichtlich "geopfert" hat..


Ich hoffe, der Verdacht, den ich auch habe, bestätigt sich nicht. Warten wir den Unteruchungsbericht ab.


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Verdacht, den ich auch habe, bestätigt sich nicht. Warten wir den Unteruchungsbericht ab.


Ich habe ja weiterhin die Vermutung, dass das ganze in ein paar Jahren noch vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen wird um zu klären, ob die (temporäre) Aufgabe des Viertels überhaupt rechtmäßig gewesen ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich habe ja weiterhin die Vermutung, dass das ganze in ein paar Jahren noch vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen wird um zu klären, ob die (temporäre) Aufgabe des Viertels überhaupt rechtmäßig gewesen ist.



Und dann klärt die Judikative das. Also alles in Ordnung. Das wurde aber schon mehrfach gesagt, dass die Judikative in unserem Land etwaige Verfehlungen der Exekutive klärt. Wo ist jetzt der "Skandal"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich habe ja weiterhin die Vermutung, dass das ganze in ein paar Jahren noch vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen wird um zu klären, ob die (temporäre) Aufgabe des Viertels überhaupt rechtmäßig gewesen ist.


Die letzten Chaostage in Hannover verliefen ähnlich. Zuerst hat man die ganzen Punks aus der Stadt in die Nordstadt getrieben, damit blos die reichen Stadtviertel ungeschoren blieben, und als das Pack sich vor dem besetzten Sprengelgelände sammelte, wurde die Polizei untätig und ließ tagelange Plünderungen, brennende Autos und Molotow Cocktail gegen Wohnhäuser zu. Danach gab es massive Versuche, dem Sprengelviertel die Schuld unterzujubeln. Ich sehe immer mehr Parallelen. Die juristische Aufarbeitung verlief im Sande, den Dienst quiettieren musste nur ein bayrischer Polizist, der voller Ironie und Sarkasmus uber Funk frug, ob er sich auch eine Cola aus dem geplünderten Penny holen dürfte. Dabei war der Witz so schallend und gut.
Mit aller Gewalt: Chaostage erschuttern Hannover – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Tja im Artikel kann man schön erkennen, was passiert, wenn man die Polizei auf "Deeskalation" setzt.

Gegen die linke Gewalttäter muss man die Sprache benutzen, die sie selbst gegenüber der Polizei immer an den Tag legen. Sonst macht sich der Staat nur lächerlich und wirkt schwach und hilflos. Vor diesem Hintergrund war es absolut richtig, den Schwarzen Block mit einem robusten Einsatz zu begegnen. Was man der Polizei ankreiden kann, ist, dass sie nicht schneller und robuster gegen die linke Gewalttäter vorgegangen ist.


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, wieso muss sich die Polizei eigentlich (als "Prügelknabe des Staates") alle möglichen extremen Beleidigungen gefallen lassen und sich Steine an den Kopf schmeißen lassen? Und wenn jemand, der als Polizist bekannt ist, nachts in einer Gasse auf eine Gruppe Autonomer trifft, dann ist es glaube ich nicht sonderlich schwer vorstellbar, dass das kein gutes Ende nehmen könnte. 

Viele Vorwürfe an die Polizei sind sicher gerechtfertigt, die Gewalt und der Frust haben sicher dazu geführt, dass viele Polizisten einen echten Hass auf alles schieben, was im entferntesten wie ein Aktionist aussieht. Am Ende ist ein Polizist auch nur ein Mensch und hat seine Emotionen nicht immer im Griff. 

In diesem Forum (und an anderen Stellen) wird ohne Unterlass immer nur auf die Fehler der Polizei verwiesen, kritisiert, polemisiert... Aber niemals der Fehler bei den eigenen Leuten gesucht. Wir sind schon wieder an der Stelle, wo ich schon vor gefühlt 1000 Seiten war, dass mich diese einseitige Sicht der Dinge, die hier einige haben, einfach richtig anbläht. 

Das ist wie in Israel. Weder die Palästinenser noch die Israelis haben ein reines Gewissen, beide Seiten haben mächtig Dreck am Stecken. Wenn man immer nur auf den anderen zeigt, Rache übt und seinen Hass pflegt, dann wird der Konflikt NIE aufgelöst und die Spirale der Eskalation dreht sich endlos weiter - bis der große Knall alles vernichtet.

Eine der zentralen Ideen der linken Weltsicht ist doch eigentlich "Make Love not War" also Frieden als höchstes Ziel. Fangt doch mal bei Euch an! Redet mit der Polizei! Versucht zu deeskalieren, auch wenn die Polizei Fehler macht. Die selbe Message würde ich freilich auch an die Polizei geben, bei denen es ja auch schon viele Versuche der Deeskalation gab. 

Meint ihr nicht, dass das am Ende sinnvoller wäre, als sich endlos in Vorwürfen zu ergehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieso muss sich die Polizei eigentlich (als "Prügelknabe des Staates"


Das ist ihr Job. So hat jeder seine Probleme. Warum muss ich mich jeden Tag wieder massiv von Kunden angreifen lassen, 
nur weil mal eines unserer Produkte im Fahrzeug ausfiel? Weil der Kundenkontakt zu meinem Job gehört genau  wie die 
Ordnung des internen Kindergartens. Ich würde in der einen oder anderen Besprechung auch gerne einen Schlag stock 
ziehen und für Ruhe sorgen. Darf ich aber nicht und halte ich auch für Kontraproduktiv. 

Warum müssen unsere Arbeiter den ganzen Tag unter Hitze und gesundheitsgefährdenden Dämpfen arbeiten? Weil es 
ihr Job ist.  Und so hat jeder von uns irgend etwas extrem nerviges und jeder von uns wurde mehr oder weniger darauf
vorbereitet, eingewiesen oder geschult. Und von Polizisten erwarte ich, dass sie souverän mit Pack umgehen können und
nicht austicken und "in einen Blutschausch" kommen. Wenn sie das nicht können, haben sie den Job verfehlt.

-Offtopic-


Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist wie in Israel. Weder die Palästinenser noch die Israelis haben ein reines Gewissen...


Ich halte mich nach vielen Gesprächen mit bekannten Juden und Palästinensern aus jeder Wertung heraus, weil ich beide
Kulturen nicht verstehe. Das sollen die Jungs daunten mit sich ausmachen, da muss ich mich nicht einmischen. Schlau
wäre es, wenn sie die Frauen auf beiden Seiten politish stärker angegieren würden,  dass könnte helfen, vielleicht.


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Nein, das ist nicht ihr Job. Es ist sehr schade, dass Du es so siehst. Und noch mehr schade ist, dass Du auf kein weiteres Wort meines Postings eingegangen bist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. September 2017)

Wenn die Gegenseite bewusst martialisch auftrifft und Gewalt einsetzt ist es nicht nur das Recht, sondern meiner Meinung nach die Pflicht, dass unsere Polizei robust gegen solche Subjekte vorgeht. Der Rechtsstaat muss gegen solche Angriff wehrhaft auftreten, sonst hält man ihn für schwach.

Das Gewaltmonopol liegt nunmal beim Staat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht ihr Job.


Wieviele Polizisten kennst Du? Man muss sich leider von unserem gutbürgerlichem Verhalten lösen, wenn man verstehen will, was in der Gesellschaft passiert. Hast Du schon mal einen Beamten begleitet, der bei Vollalkoholikern Geld eintreiben soll, besser gesagt den Gerichtsvollzieher unterstützen muss, ahnst Du, was in Scheidungsdramen passiert, wenn der eingreifende Polizist von emotional massiv angegriffenen Menschen ein _" **** Dich doch ins Knie, Du Arsch"_, anhören muss. Dann haben Polizisten gelernt, dass keinesfalls persönlich zu nehmen, und die Situation mit einzubeziehen. Ansonsten wird jede Beleidigung teuer. Schon ein einfaches _"Wegelagerer"_ an den Verkehrspolizsten wird empfindlich bestraft. 



> Es ist sehr schade, dass Du es so siehst. Und noch mehr schade ist, dass Du auf kein weiteres Wort meines Postings eingegangen bist.


Ich war doch noch am schreiben, das dauert immer etwas...


----------



## Grestorn (8. September 2017)

Dass sich Polizisten einiges anhören müssen und auch einiges abkönnen müssen, ist mir klar. Dass sie trotzdem immer professionell bleiben sollten und das lt. ihrer Vorschriften auch müssen, ist mir auch klar. 

Nichts desto trotz sind es Menschen. Und "Prügelknabe" steht auch nicht in der Vorschrift. Ich bleibe dabei, dass Du es Dir mit der einseitigen Kritik zu leicht machst. 

Das mit Israel war nur ein Beispiel für einen anderen Fall gegenseitiger Vorwürfe ohne Aussicht auf Lösung, wenn nicht beide Seiten eigene Fehler eingestehen und zusammenarbeiten, statt sich gegenseitig mit Vorwürfen zu überziehen.


----------



## JePe (8. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Macht die Polizei nichts, ist sie der Buhmann.
> Geht die Polizei konsequent vor, ist sie der Buhmann.



Vielleicht, und ich denke jetzt nur mal laut, erwartet die Majoritaet der Buerger von der Polizei ja weder das Eine noch das Andere - weder "nichts" zu tun noch "konsequenter" vorzugehen? Vielleicht erwartet die Mehrheit im Lande, dass Exekutive und Judikative - was nicht dasselbe ist - "das Richtige" tun? Vielleicht findet die Mehrheit der Buerger ja auch, dass dazu die Wahrung der Verhaeltnismaessigkeit gehoert? Und das scheint ja nun eher nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## DKK007 (8. September 2017)

Es fehlt einfach der Respekt vor der Polizei. Das ist aber ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem. 

Das kritisieren aber, neben der schlechten Ausstattung und der vielen Bürokratie, auch ehemalige Polizisten: MDR um 4 – Gaste zum Kaffee: Nick Hein, Autor & Mixed-Martial-Arts-Kampfer | MDR.DE


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es fehlt einfach der Respekt vor der Polizei. Das ist aber ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem.



Ich sehe das wieder mit der Menge.
ein einzelner Bürger hat immer Respekt vor einem einzelnen Polizisten.
Treffen aber Hunderte von Menschen aufeinander, spielt es keine Rolle mehr, wer welche Position vertritt, dann wird der Gegenüber schlicht als Gegner bzw. Feindbild gesehen.
Das siehst du ja auch in Fußballstadien, wenn die Hooligans auf die Polizei treffen.
Ein einzelner "Fan" ist nett und zurückhaltend. Hast du aber die masse, wird es hässlich.

Ach ja, und dabei ist es auch egal, ob die Hooligans eher aus Linken oder Rechten gebildet werden. Das "Feindbild" ist das gleiche.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wie ich vor Wochen schon mal schrieb, denke ich auch, dass man die Schanze absichtlich "geopfert" hat. Aus den Gründen, die ich seinerzeit erläutert habe.


Worum gehts? Davon weiß ich nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich habe ja weiterhin die Vermutung, dass das ganze in ein paar Jahren noch vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen wird um zu klären, ob die (temporäre) Aufgabe des Viertels überhaupt rechtmäßig gewesen ist.



Da laut Politik und Einsatzleitung der ganze G20 Gipfel ein voller Erfolg war und alles richtig gelaufen ist, kann das definitiv nicht rechtmäßig gewesen sein, denn das würde ja bedeuten dass jemand aus der mittleren Hierarchieebene entgegen seiner Anweisugnen die Aufgabe durchgeführt hat. Auch wurde meines Wissens nach kein Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen, Hilfe angefordert und die anlassgebende Veranstaltung abgesagt - all das wäre aber die normale Vorgehensweise, wenn die Polizei der Lage nicht mehr Herr ist, die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbricht und man rechtskonform auf diese Notsituation reagiert.
Mit einer juristischen Aufarbeitung ist aber dennoch nicht zu rechnen. Urteile gegen "die Polizei" als Ganzes gab es noch nie (durchaus zu Recht, denn die Mehrheit der Beamten macht ja nur ihren Job) und einzelne Verantwortliche ließen sich nur mit umfangreichen Zeugenaussagen ermitteln - jeder einzelne potentielle Zeuge für die Taten und Vernachlässigungen ist aber Polizist und da gilt Kad(av)ergehorsam. Es ist ja schon regelmäßig unmöglich, in klar abgegrenzten Fällen schwerer Körperverletztung verantwortliche Beamte zu verurteilen, weil die Polizei das absolute Informationsmonopol auf Demonstrationen hat und zudem selbst mit den Ermittlungen betraut wird, wie soll man da so etwas abstraktes wie "da wir 30000 Polizisten gegen 8000 erwartete Gewalttäter in Stellung gebracht hatten, konnten wir zwar reihenweise die Grundrechte redlicher Bürger verletzten aber als dann 100 Krawallos in einem Viertel mit sowieso ständig nervender Bevölkerung auftauchten waren leider unsere Ressourcen überfordert" verurteilen?




Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wieso muss sich die Polizei eigentlich (als "Prügelknabe des Staates") alle möglichen extremen Beleidigungen gefallen lassen und sich Steine an den Kopf schmeißen lassen? Und wenn jemand, der als Polizist bekannt ist, nachts in einer Gasse auf eine Gruppe Autonomer trifft, dann ist es glaube ich nicht sonderlich schwer vorstellbar, dass das kein gutes Ende nehmen könnte.



Glaubst du? Glauben kann man vieles. Aber wenn du dir anguckst, dass in Deutschland jeden Tag 10000 Polizisten an wohlbekannten Orten, klar als solche erkennbar und mit Namensschildchen versehen ihrem Job nachgehen und denen quasi nie jemand auflauert, dann könntest du alternativ auch wissen, dass niemand systematisch Jagd auf Polizisten macht - auch Autonome nicht und nicht einmal Grawallos. Gerade erstere sind im Gegenteil eher dafür bekannt, recht statisch in Hinterhöfen und besetzten Häusern auszuharren und keinerlei Probleme mit der Polizei zu haben, solange die sie in Ruhe und eben "autonom", außerhalb des Gesetzes aber nicht aktiv dagegen, agieren lässt. Das klappt zwar aufgrund der Interessen Dritter (Hauseigentümer, Anwohner, Stadtwerke) nur sehr eingeschränkt - aber "ich mach Stress wenn mir jemand aus gutem Recht was vorschreiben möchte" und "ich mache Jagd auf Leute, die mir was vorschreiben könnten" liegt ein Himmelweiter Unterschied.

Nicht einmal Krawallos machen letzteres (weil "Spaß an Gewaltausübung und Zerstörung fremden Eigentums" eben nicht das gleiche wie "Spaß an U-Haft" ist ) und umgekehrt sehen auch Polizisten typischerweise nur auf Demonstrationen (wo sie ggf. gezwungen sind, persönlich gezielt gegen einzelne Vorzugehen - und damit zur potentiellen Zielperson zu werden) einen Anlass, ihre Identität zu maskieren. Und selbst da bei weitem nicht alle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2017)

Stück für Stück geht die Aufklärung weiter:

"[...] Beamte hatten einen Bus der "Falken" stundenlang festgehalten und die  44 Mitglieder 
zur Gefangenensammelstelle in den Stadtteil Harburg  gebracht. Vor wenigen Tagen stellte 
das Hamburger Verwaltungsgericht in  zwei exemplarisch verhandelten Klagen fest, die
 sogenannte Ingewahrsamnahme sei rechtswidrig gewesen.
*
Erstes Urteil gegen Polizei*
     Es war das erste Urteil gegen die Polizei im Zusammenhang mit dem  Gipfel. Die Polizei hatte 
die Rechtswidrigkeit zuvor eingeräumt. Man  habe die Gruppe verwechselt. Polizeipräsident 
Ralf Martin Meyer  entschuldigte sich persönlich. [...]

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg ermittelt im Zusammenhang mit den  "Falken" gegen mehrere 
Polizisten. "Wir prüfen die Vorwürfe  Freiheitsberaubung, Nötigung und Körperverletzung im 
Amt", sagte eine  Sprecherin.[...]

Quelle: G20: Polizeiopfer verlangen Schadenersatz von Hamburg - SPIEGEL ONLINE
...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2017)

250 Euro Entschädigung pro Kopf für einen Tag Freiheitsberaubung und Verhinderung einer Wahrnehmung politischer Bürgerrechte. Zum Vergleich: Wer einem Polizisten eine Sekunde lang die gewünschte Höflichkeit entgegenbringt, der zahlt 1500 €.
Aber immerhin wurde überhaupt mal was festgestellt. Schade nur, dass es dafür einen Fall mit starker politischer Rückendeckung brauchte - und selbst da kommen die Täter selbst ungeschoren davon.


----------



## Grestorn (27. September 2017)

Ich nehme an, die Feuer wurden auch von der Polizei gelegt, die Demonstranten waren ja alle total friedlich und haben die Polizisten nur angelächelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, die Feuer wurden auch von der Polizei gelegt, die Demonstranten waren ja alle total friedlich und haben die Polizisten nur angelächelt.


Gewagte Vermutung. Gibt es dafür Belege? Die angezündeten Autos waren kaum Provokateure der Polizei, oder wurde das belegt? Würde erklären, warum die Polizei nicht eingriff. Ich halte es aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich bis ausgeschlossen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 250 Euro Entschädigung pro Kopf für einen  Tag Freiheitsberaubung und Verhinderung einer Wahrnehmung politischer  Bürgerrechte. Zum Vergleich: Wer einem Polizisten eine Sekunde lang die  gewünschte Höflichkeit entgegenbringt, der zahlt 1500 €.


Vielleicht wirkt es in Zukunft vor Gericht auch strafmildernd, wenn man behauptet, es war eine Verwechselung und sich zutiefst entschuldigt. Ralf Martin Meyer ist sich auch für nichts zu schade


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, die Feuer wurden auch von der Polizei gelegt, die Demonstranten waren ja alle total friedlich und haben die Polizisten nur angelächelt.



Die Welt wäre eine bessere, wenn weniger Sätze mit "ich nehme an" oder "ich glaube" (oder "das weiß man eben") beginnen würden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Welt wäre eine bessere, wenn weniger Sätze mit "ich nehme an" oder "ich glaube" (oder "das weiß man eben") beginnen würden...


Man soll also nur etwas sagen, wenn man es nit bestimmtheit weiß? Keine Vermutungen, keine Unterstellungen, keine Hetze? Ochhhh schaaade 

Ja, es würde helfen, aber dann wäre 99% der Internetkommentare weg. Ich lese darum weiterhin bevorzugt wissenschaftliche Arbeiten. Selbst
in denen stecken noch viele Fehler, zum Teil fundamentale, da aber Methoden und Datembasen angegeben sind, ist eine Überprüfung zumindest
möglich


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Welt wäre eine bessere, wenn weniger Sätze mit "ich nehme an" oder "ich glaube" (oder "das weiß man eben") beginnen würden...



Dann gäbe es aber keine PCGH Artikel mehr, in denen das iPhone vor kommt.
Das geht doch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2017)

Hätte ich kein Problem mit, denn PCGH ist eine PC und keine iPhone Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Oktober 2017)

Und weiter geht die Ausarbeitung. Bevor gleich wieder Stimmen gegen mich hoch kommen: Nein, ich respektiere jeden Polizisten
und je tiefer der Dienstgrad, um so angenehmer sind sie. Es scheint aber, dass in den höheren Rängen unseres Polizeidienstes
auch Politik gemacht wird und es wäre denkbar, so habe ich es auch während der Chaostage in Hannover empfunden, dass man 
bewußt bestimmten Gruppen oder Stadtteilen weniger Aufmerksamkeit schenkt als anderen. Und sollte sich das bestätigen, müssen
Köpfe rollen, also Kündigungen erfolgen.
_
Zitat Spiegel Online:
"... Eisenstangen, Paletten und große Steine, mit denen die Spezialkräfte aus  einem umkämpften Haus am Schulterblatt 1 beworfen worden
 sein sollen,  habe man ebenfalls nicht gefunden. Hinweise auf "selbstgemachte  Eisenspeere", mit denen sich Gewalttäter angeblich bewaffnet 
hatten,  seien nicht bestätigt worden. ..."
G20: Polizei findet keine Beweise fur Hinterhalt im Schanzenviertel - SPIEGEL ONLINE_

Meine Prognose: Es wird wie immer im Sande verlaufen. Die Autonomen werden radikaler und die Polizisten behaupten weiter,
die Justiz lässt sie im Stich, anstatt ordentlich die Arbeit zu machen und Beweismittel zu sichern, anstatt zu nur zu behaupten,
Dinge wären passiert. Alles nicht schön, weder die hirnverbrannten Gewalttäter, noch die Reaktionen der Polizei am Rande der
Legalität.

P.S.: Allen eine sturmarme Zeit, ich trauere um die Birke in meinem Innenhof, die es zerlegt hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Brandsatz an Demo in Polizeiauto geworfen: Zurcher Antifa Joachim L. (28) kassiert in Paris 7 Jahre Knast - Blick

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man Linksextremismus richtig angeht, anstatt ständig über "Polizeigewalt" rumzuheulen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Brandsatz an Demo in Polizeiauto geworfen: Zurcher Antifa Joachim L. (28) kassiert in Paris 7 Jahre Knast - Blick
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man Linksextremismus richtig angeht, anstatt ständig über "Polizeigewalt" rumzuheulen.


Das Urteil war milde, weil es ein doppelter versuchter Totschlag war. Den Unterschied zwischen Autos ohne Insassen und Autos mit Insassen verstehst Du?
Ich befürchte nicht in letzter Konsequenz. Und weil es so viel böse gemeine Verbrecher gibt, soll unserer Polizei alles erlaubt werden? Merkwürdige Einstellung

Apropos, solange die Polizei weiter schläft und nicht ihre gegebenen Mittel ausschöpft, brauchen wir keine schärferen Gesetze. Wir brauchen gut ausgebildete
Polizisten, die in der Lage sind, Straftaten aufzuklären und Beweisstücke zu sichern, aber keine wild umher prügelden Rambos jenseits unserer Gesetze.
Fall Anis Amri: Sonderermittler wirft Behorden Versagen vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Urteil war milde, weil es ein doppelter versuchter Totschlag war. Den Unterschied zwischen Autos ohne Insassen und Autos mit Insassen verstehst Du?
> Ich befürchte nicht in letzter Konsequenz. Und weil es so viel böse gemeine Verbrecher gibt, soll unserer Polizei alles erlaubt werden? Merkwürdige Einstellung



Wer sagt, der Polizei soll alles erlaubt sein? Es sollen Linksextremisten einfach nur ordentlich verurteilt werden. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Apropos, solange die Polizei weiter schläft und nicht ihre gegebenen Mittel ausschöpft, brauchen wir keine schärferen Gesetze.



Wenn die Polizei immer weiter kaputtgespart wird, dann wird es schwierig mit dem ausschöpfen. Außerdem braucht es auch keine schärferen Gesetzte, sondern einfach mal eine vernünftige Anwendung der bestehenden. Ständig Bewährungs- und/oder Geldstrafe und dazu ein „du, du, du“ mit erhobenem Zeigefinger sind alles, aber kein Zeichen eines wehrhaften Staates.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir brauchen gut ausgebildetePolizisten, die in der Lage sind, Straftaten aufzuklären und Beweisstücke zu sichern, aber keine wild umher prügelden Rambos jenseits unserer Gesetze.



Linksextremisten mit der notwendige Härte anzufassen, macht Polizisten nicht zu Rambos.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Linksextremisten mit der notwendige Härte anzufassen, macht Polizisten nicht zu Rambos.



Was soll immer der Unsinn mit der Härte?
Solle die Polizisten die Steine zurück werfen?
Sollen sie lieber Baseballschläger anstatt Gummiknüppel nehmen?
Wasserwerfer mit Chlorwasser?
Gummigeschosse?
Du musst schon mal konkreter werden, was du unter "Härte" verstehst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sagt, der Polizei soll alles erlaubt sein? Es sollen Linksextremisten einfach nur ordentlich verurteilt werden.


Du meinst also, 30min entfernt von einer Demo eine Taucherbrille und zwei Glasmurbeln zu haben, dafür 6 Monate Gefängnis zu bekommen,
 ist zu milde? Dann sollte doch die Sharia für Dich wie gemacht sein, oder? Das sind doch mal ordentliche Strafen 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei immer weiter kaputtgespart wird


 Wirklich, eine dramatische Entwicklung: 
Anzahl Polizisten: •  Polizisten - Anzahl in Deutschland | Statista

Vielleicht sollten die Prioritäten verschoben werden?
Statistik: Polizei uberwacht weiterhin vor allem wegen Drogen – netzpolitik.org

Oder, zusammengefasst, lies Dir diese Meinung zum Thema durch, einmal ganz ohne Alarmismus:
Wird die Polizei kaputtgespart? | Telepolis



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Linksextremisten mit der notwendige Härte anzufassen, macht Polizisten nicht zu Rambos.


Es geht um unbeteiligte Passanten, die ohne Grund zusammengeschlagen werden. Warten wir die Urteile ab. Ist man als Rechtsextremer 
heute so menschfeindlich, dass einem friedliche Mitbürger egal sind? Einfach mal druff ist für Dich eine gute Sache? Das kannst Du nicht
ernst meinen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll immer der Unsinn mit der Härte?



Was soll daran Unsinn sein?



Threshold schrieb:


> Solle die Polizisten die Steine zurück werfen?



Nein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sollen sie lieber Baseballschläger anstatt Gummiknüppel nehmen?



Nein. Vorallem viel zu unhandlich im Nahkampf. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wasserwerfer mit Chlorwasser?



Nein. Allerdings Wasserwerfer die Reizgase (wie Tränengas bzw. der Wirkstoff im Pfefferspray) verschießen, wäre eine Überlegung. Dann müsste die Polizei auch nicht so nah ran, wie bei normalen Pfeffersprayeinsatz.



Threshold schrieb:


> Gummigeschosse?



Zum Beispiel. Wahlweise gibt es auch nicht-tödliche Waffen wie diese zwei:

Active Denial System – Wikipedia
Long Range Acoustic Device – Wikipedia

Das wäre auch ein Überlegung wert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst schon mal konkreter werden, was du unter "Härte" verstehst.



Alles was notwendig ist, um Linksextremisten bei der Ausübung ihrer Gewalt zu hindern. Als grober Indikator: Solange es mehr verletzte Polizisten, als verletze Linksextremisten gibt, ist noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst also, 30min entfernt von einer Demo eine Taucherbrille und zwei Glasmurbeln zu haben, dafür 6 Monate Gefängnis zu bekommen, ist zu milde?



?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wirklich, eine dramatische Entwicklung:
> Anzahl Polizisten: •  Polizisten - Anzahl in Deutschland | Statista



Ich kann der Statistik leider nicht die Anzahl der geleisteten Arbeitsstunden entnehmen. 

Vielleicht sollten die Prioritäten verschoben werden?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um unbeteiligte Passanten, die ohne Grund zusammengeschlagen durch.



Wie „unbeteiligt“ man tatsächlich war, ist ja eine Sache, die man auf Videos nicht erkennt. Es sein denn, man ist von „Polizeigewalt“ überzeugt, dann ist natürlich jeder „unbeteiligt“ gewesen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist man als rechtsextremer heute so menschfeindlich, dass einen friedliche Mitbürger egal sind? Einfach mal druff ist für Dich eine gute Sache?



Das man für eine wehrhafte Polizei und einen wehrhaften Staat ist, macht einem also zum „rechtsextremen“? 

Lustig, wie sich die Bedeutung dieses Begriffes immer weiter verschiebt. Und ob die Mitbürger so „friedlich“ waren, ist ja wie gesagt, der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

- offtopic-


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das man für eine wehrhafte Polizei und einen wehrhaften Staat ist, macht einem also zum „rechtsextremen“? .


Es ist Dein gesamter Auftritt hier, mit z.B. der wiederholten Forderung, Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken oder an der Grenze auf Frauen und Kinder zu schießen, die dich politisch zum Rechtsextremen abstempeln. Oder, da heute schon die AfD als Rechtsextrem gilt, eher noch einen Tuck weiter rechts.

Beispiele:
_"...Wenn dann ein  Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte   dem nicht  Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten. Dann Zeit zum  Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren,  dass Schiff  versenken...."_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lings-und-asylproblematik-96.html#post7618523

_"...Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer...."_
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ings-und-asylproblematik-100.html#post7619458

Aber ich weiß, Du bist  "Wertekonservativ", ich weiss... 

*Nachtrag:*


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .. Erstens, ich lese da überhaupt nichts von Frauen und Kindern ....


Der gröbste Schlunz von Dir wird hier zum Glück gelöscht. Und zwei Jahre alte Nachrichten von Dir entsprechen:
_" Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern..."_

Aber lassen wir das, jeder hier Mitlesende kann Dich gut einschätzen.  Hier geht es nicht um Dich, sondern um Den Gipfel in Hamburg


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - offtopic-
> 
> Es ist Dein gesamter Auftritt hier, mit z.B. der wiederholten Forderung, Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken oder an der Grenze auf Frauen und Kinder zu schießen, die dich politisch zum Rechtsextremen abstempeln. Oder, da heute schon die AfD als Rechtsextrem gilt, eher noch einen Tuck weiter rechts.
> 
> ...



Zwei Jahre alte Beiträge zu einem anderen Thema rauskramen und dazu auch noch falsch darstellen bzw. lügen, ist schon Agitprop für Fortgeschrittenen. Hut ab dafür 

Erstens, ich lese da überhaupt nichts von Frauen und Kindern (das entspringt mal wieder, wie so oft, deiner Fantasie). Zweitens, du hast es doch zitiert. Aufforderung, Warnschuss, Finalschuss.

Nichts anderes was auch die Polizei macht. Also warum deutest du den Kontext um? Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Und wer nicht zwei Chancen nicht einlenkt, ist selber schuld. Zumal ich später im Thread, auch andere nicht-tödliche Methoden vorgeschlagen haben.

Boot an die Küste zurückbringen, Menschen an Land schicken, leere Boote versenken. Dafür dass du dich an zwei Jahre alte Thread so gut erinnerst, lässt du (erstaunlicherweise) den Teil natürlich weg. Ein Schelm, wer hier ein Muster erkennt 

Darüber hinaus, was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun, dass die Polizei gegen Linksextremisten mit der notwendige Härte vorgehen soll?

Zumal ich in diesem Thread hier, wiederholt geschrieben habe, man soll genauso entschieden gegen Linksextremisten vorgehen, wie man es gegen Rechtsextremisten macht.

Aber du wirst nie verstehen, dass man gleichzeitig gegen Rechtsextremismus und illegale Einwanderung sein kann. Für dich schließt sich das wohl aus.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um unbeteiligte Passanten, die ohne Grund zusammengeschlagen werden. Warten wir die Urteile ab. Ist man als Rechtsextremer
> heute so menschfeindlich, dass einem friedliche Mitbürger egal sind? Einfach mal druff ist für Dich eine gute Sache? Das kannst Du nicht
> ernst meinen.


Das ist, dass Problem bei Eskalationen bei Demonstrationen. 
Diejenigen die Randale veranstalten, gefährden automatisch auch die friedlichen Demonstranten. Dafür ist aber nicht die Polizei verantwortlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist, dass Problem bei Eskalationen bei Demonstrationen.
> Diejenigen die Randale veranstalten, gefährden automatisch auch die friedlichen Demonstranten. Dafür ist aber nicht die Polizei verantwortlich.


Wie kann man Polizeigewalt gegen völlig Unbeteiligte in dieser Form rechtfertigen
und verharmlosen?

Zuerst wäre es sinnvoll, der Polizei keine Drogen mehr zu geben und sie zweitens
besser auszubilden. Und ganz zum Schluss wäre es hilfreich, wenn andere Polizisten
Täter, und es handelt sich  z.T. um schwere Straftaten, aufhören würden zu decken.

Dann wären wir in dieser Demokratie einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

Das mit den "völlig unbeteiligten" ist nach wie vor nur eine Behauptung. 

Welche "Drogen" werden den Polizisten denn bitte gegeben und was ist an der Ausbildung zu bemängeln?

Wir wären auch in der Demokratie weiter, wenn man aufhören würde, ständig Linksextremisten zu verharmlosen und man diesen mit der notwendige Härte bekämpft. Zur Zeiten der RAF wusste man doch noch, wie man mit solchen Subjekten verfährt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das mit den "völlig unbeteiligten" ist nach wie vor nur eine Behauptung. .


Nein, es sind Aussagen vor Gericht:
G20: Schanzen-Anwohnerin schildert Polizei-Schlage | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg

Bei einigen Polizisten kann man nur hoffen, dass sie auf Speed waren und sich ansonsten anders verhalten:
G20: "Wie Pitbulls auf Speed" | ZEIT ONLINE 

Auch wieder schön:
"Einfach nur gruselig": Ich war als Reporter auf dem G20-Gipfel - dann spruhte mir ein Polizist Pfefferspray ins Gesicht | Martin Eimermacher

Das Verhalten einiger Polizisten ist nicht förderlich für unsere Demokratie, Punkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es sind Aussagen vor Gericht:
> G20: Schanzen-Anwohnerin schildert Polizei-Schlage | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg



Ich lese da nichts von einem Gericht, lediglich eine Aussage einer Frau, die erstmal nur Behauptungen in den Raum stellt. Kann so sein, kann aber auch nicht so sein. Das ist kein Beweis für irgendwas.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei einigen Polizisten kann man nur hoffen, dass sie auf Speed waren und sich ansonsten anders verhalten:
> G20: "Wie Pitbulls auf Speed" | ZEIT ONLINE



Auch hier, nur eine Aussage. Von handfesten Beweisen über Drogen lese ich da nichts.

Und in dem Artikel werden mal wieder auf die üblichen (schön zu Recht geschnitten) Videos eingegangen, die nichts sagen, weil zurecht geschnitten. Besagtes Video über den Mann der einen Faust ins Gesicht bekommen hat, da habe ich hier irgendwo im Thread (gerade zu faul zum suchen) einen Artikel vom Spiegel verlinkt, aus dem hervorgeht, dass die ganze Vorgeschichte (besagter Mann ist mehrmals der Aufforderung nicht nachgekommen) weggelassen wurde.

Ergo nichtssagend. Und in diesem Video hört man ja auch schon im Hintergrund, wie "friedlich" die Menschen sind. Solche Subjekte wie der Mann mit dem lila Iro, man sieht doch am Anfang, das der eine Waffe (der blaue Stock) in der Hand hat.

Der hat mal bekommen, was er gebraucht hat. Wenn solche asozialen Elemente auf Gewalt abfahren, dann sollten sie diese Medizin auch mal richtig zu schmecken bekommen. Vielleicht ist der eine oder andere Klaps auf den Hinterkopf bei diesen Leute, das was sie brauchen in ihrem Leben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch wieder schön:
> "Einfach nur gruselig": Ich war als Reporter auf dem G20-Gipfel - dann spruhte mir ein Polizist Pfefferspray ins Gesicht | Martin Eimermacher



Aus dem Artikel geht hervor. Drei Aufforderungen der Polizei zur Räumung, niemand reagiert. Selber schuld. Die wollen es offensichtlich nicht anders.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Verhalten einiger Polizisten ist nicht förderlich für unsere Demokratie, Punkt.



Das Verhalten aller Linksextremisten ist nicht förderlich für unsere Demokratie, Punkt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie kann man Polizeigewalt gegen völlig Unbeteiligte in dieser Form rechtfertigen
> und verharmlosen?


Was ist daran Verharmlosung ?


----------



## efdev (12. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was ist daran Verharmlosung ?



Vermutlich ist mit Verharmlosung gemeint das du den Schaden an Unschuldigen einfach den "bösen" Demonstranten unterschiebst, statt den eigentlichen Tätern in dem Fall halt den Polizisten denn unnötige Gewalt von denen ist  genauso unangebracht (mMn. schlimmer) wie von jedem anderem auch.
Ich glaube zwar nicht das du es so gemeint hast aber man kann es halt so auffassen. 

@Kaaruzo da macht mir das Verhalten der Polizei aber mehr Sorgen und dürfte für die Demokratie auch schädlicher sein als die Linksextremisten, warum muss ich hoffentlich nicht erneut erläutern das hatten wir hier schon zu genüge.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Oktober 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist mit Verharmlosung gemeint das du den Schaden an Unschuldigen einfach den "bösen" Demonstranten unterschiebst,


Den Randalieren fällt dennoch eine gewisse Teilschuld zu, einfach weil es ohne sie gar nicht erst zu einer Eskalation gekommen wäre.
Erst durch die Eskalation wurden Unschuldige von beiden Seiten gefährdet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist, dass Problem bei Eskalationen bei Demonstrationen.
> Diejenigen die Randale veranstalten, gefährden automatisch auch die friedlichen Demonstranten. Dafür ist aber nicht die Polizei verantwortlich.



Die Polizei ist nicht dafür verantwortlich, für die Sicherheit Unschuldiger in der Öffentlichkeit zu sorgen, sondern darf diese Sicherheit im Gegenteil selbst gefährden? Entweder habe ich eine sehr schwerwiegende Änderung verpasst oder du hast null Ahnung davon, wofür Polizisten eigentlich gedacht sind.


----------



## efdev (13. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Den Randalieren fällt dennoch eine gewisse Teilschuld zu



Das stimmt unschuldig sind diese Leute nicht aber die Verantwortung liegt bei den Polizisten.


----------



## JePe (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der hat mal bekommen, was er gebraucht hat.



Genau. Oder, wie man frueher gedeutschtuemelt haette: Jedem das seine. Wozu eine Judikative beantworten lassen, wer was "verdient", wenn das genausogut auch die gruene Gerichtsbarkeit im Eilverfahren direkt vor Ort erledigen kann.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Verhalten aller Linksextremisten ist nicht förderlich für unsere Demokratie, Punkt.



Extreme Positionen wie Deine sind nicht foerderlich fuer eine Konsensgesellschaft, Punkt. Ungerechtfertigte und unverhaeltnismaessige Gewalt ist nicht foerderlich fuer einen Rechtsstaat, Punkt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Genau. Oder, wie man frueher gedeutschtuemelt haette: Jedem das seine. Wozu eine Judikative beantworten lassen, wer was "verdient", wenn das genausogut auch die gruene Gerichtsbarkeit im Eilverfahren direkt vor Ort erledigen kann.



Die Judikative beschäftigt sich doch mit den Vorgängen oder nicht? Also wo ist das Problem?



JePe schrieb:


> Extreme Positionen wie Deine sind nicht foerderlich fuer eine Konsensgesellschaft, Punkt.



Wenn man natürlich überall Polizeigewalt sieht, bestimmt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ungerechtfertigte und unverhaeltnismaessige Gewalt ist nicht foerderlich fuer einen Rechtsstaat, Punkt.



Und ob sie "ungerechtfertigt und unverhältnismäßig“ war, ist ja nicht geklärt. Auch wenn das hier munter behauptet wird.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ob sie "ungerechtfertigt und unverhältnismäßig“ war, ist ja nicht geklärt. Auch wenn das hier munter behauptet wird.



Das klären Gerichte.
Jeder, der sich von der Polizei bedroht gefühlt hat oder Gewalt erleiden musste, kann den Staat entsprechend verklagen. Die Gerichte prüfen dann.
Ist ja hier immer noch ein Rechtsstaat und nicht die Türkei oder so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das klären Gerichte.
> Jeder, der sich von der Polizei bedroht gefühlt hat oder Gewalt erleiden musste, kann den Staat entsprechend verklagen. Die Gerichte prüfen dann.
> Ist ja hier immer noch ein Rechtsstaat und nicht die Türkei oder so.



Sag ich ja die ganze Zeit. Die Judikative kümmert sich darum. Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sag ich ja die ganze Zeit. Die Judikative kümmert sich darum. Also wo ist das Problem?



Ja, die machen das. Aber du vermittelts den Eindruck, dass die Polizei drauf schlagen darf und das ist eben ein Irrglaube.
Jeder Polizist, der einen Knüppel in der Hand hat und die Waffe zieht, steht immer mit einem Bein im Knast.
Er kann ja nicht einfach so mal ins Dunkle ballern, nur weil er meint was gesehen zu haben.
Er kann auch nicht einfach auf jemanden drauf schlagen, nur weil er der Meinung ist, dass aus der Richtung ein Wattebausch angeflogen kam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Oktober 2017)

Klar kann er. Er muss nur mit den juristischen Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Oktober 2017)

Unsere "friedlichen" Rechten beginnt mit der Gewalt gegen Bürger. Seit sich das rechtsextreme Gesocks offen in die Welt traut, 
um Geschichtsklittung zu betreiben, rassistischen Müll zu verbreiten oder Andersdenkende körperlich anzugreifen, passieren
solche Dinge häufiger. Zwei Beispiele der Buchmesse, einem Hort der Ruhe und Friedfertigkeit:

*Mutmaßlich Rechter schlägt linken Verleger ins Gesicht*
Vorfall auf der Buchmesse: Mutmaßlich Rechter schlägt linken Verleger ins Gesicht | fnp.de

*Stadtverordneter  von DIE PARTEI  in Frankfurt am Main verprügelt
*_"... Am Abend veröffentlichte Wehnemann selbst ein Foto von dem  Angriff bei Twitter, schrieb dazu: „Ein Nazi auf mir drauf. Privater  Sicherheitsdienst streckt mich nieder. Polizei schaut zu.“
Wehnemann warf der Polizei vor, sie sei nicht eingeschritten, als er zu  Boden gestoßen worden war. Auch habe er keine Anzeige wegen  Körperverletzung stellen können...."_
Tumulte bei Frankfurter Buchmesse: Rechte verprugeln Abgeordneten, Proteste gegen Hocke  -
    Politik Inland -
    Bild.de

Das Problem ist wie immer, neben dem aggressiven Verhalten beider Lager, dass die Polizei eindeutig Stellung bezieht. 
Rechtes Gesocks wird in Ruhe gelassen und darf unter Aufsicht der Polizei_ "***************************"_ rufe, während linke Opfer einen
Platzverweis bekommen. So kenne ich das seit dreißig Jahren und irgendwer muss in der Polizei aufräumen. So geht
das nicht weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Oktober 2017)

Und sowas wie G20 passiert jeden 1 Mai seit Jahrzehnten, wenn das linksextreme Gesocks sich offen in die Welt traut.

Da ist nur das Problem, dass die Politik ihre Augen verschließt und man dann über "Polizeigewalt" rumheult. Gegen Rechtsextremismus wird vorgegangen (was auch absolut richtig ist) und Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft sind sich da auch einig. Nur bei linker Gewalt kommt immer wieder die Verharmlosung und die Verleugnung.

Linksextremismus muss endlich genauso konsequent bekämpft werden, wie Rechtsextremismus.

PS: Nachtrag zum PARTEI-Politiker:

Dieses Video zeigt, dass der DIE PARTEI-Politiker auf der Buchmesse nicht zusammengeschlagen wurde


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Nachtrag zum PARTEI-Politiker:
> 
> Dieses Video zeigt, dass der DIE PARTEI-Politiker auf der Buchmesse nicht zusammengeschlagen wurde


Das werden nur leider zu wenige sehen. 
Aber top fürs Posten!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieses Video zeigt, dass der DIE PARTEI-Politiker auf der Buchmesse nicht zusammengeschlagen wurde


Typisches Nebelfeuer der rechten Seite, man nennt das leicht zu durchschauende Spiel "Strohmannsargument widerlegen". Es wurde auch keine Atomrakete gestartet. Sieht man auf dem Video auch ganz deutlich! Aber darum geht es nicht. Man sieht, dass er wie beschrieben zu Boden geworfen und festgehalten, also genötigt, wurde.  Genau, wie er es beschrieben hatte. Der Versuch, ihn als Lügner hinzustellen, funktionieren nur in der rechten Echo Chamber.

Körperverletzung mag bei bestimmten Gruppen erst beginnen, wenn der Baseballschläger den Schädel spaltet, das deutsche Strafrecht bewertet es anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man sich den ganzen Verlauf aller Nachrichten durchliest und auch das Video anguckt und sich die Beiträge des freien Journalisten und der Polizei durchliest, kommt man zu besagten Schluss.

Aber die gehören bestimmt alle zur bösen "rechten" Verschwörung, richtig? Und der werte Herr PARTEI Politiker wird auch nicht "zu Boden geworfen und festgehalten, also genötigt (wird ja immer abenteuerlicher)", sondern von der Securtiy festgehalten. Und ein Nazi (wie der feine Herr PARTEI Politiker unterstellt hat), ist er auch nicht.

Und eine Körperverletzung siehest wahrscheinlich nur du, genau wie die böse "rechte" Verschwörung oder ominöse Baseballschläger. Ist schon doof, wenn der Mythos von der bösen "rechten" Machtübernahme und ihrer Folgen nicht haltbar ist, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...kommt man zu besagten Schluss.


Man kommt zu welchem Schluß? Das keine Atomrakete abgeschossen wurde? 
Es wurde nirgendwo behauptet, dass er verprügelt wurde, es wurde nur widerlegt.
Und zu welchem Schluß kommt man? Richtig, es geht um Denunziation. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Aber die gehören bestimmt alle zur bösen "rechten" Verschwörung, richtig?


Nein, keine Verschwörung, sondern immer wieder offen gezeigtes Vorgehen der
rechten Strolche. Lügen und verdrehen der Tatsachen. Dazu drohen, Gewalt-
anwendungen etc. Die Mitglieder sind dem Verfassungsschutz weitestgehend 
bekannt: So etwas z.B.:
Freie Kameradschaften – Wikipedia
Organisierte Neonazis | Infos gegen Nazis in Niedersachsen


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .Und der werte Herr PARTEI Politiker wird auch nicht "zu Boden geworfen und festgehalten, also genötigt (wird ja immer abenteuerlicher)", sondern von der Securtiy festgehalten. Und ein Nazi (wie der feine Herr PARTEI Politiker unterstellt hat), ist er auch nicht.


Dann schau nochmal genau das Video an. Er wird auf den Boden geworfen, oder? 
Und ein Wachmann der Identitären Bewegung, als der rechtsradikalsten der
Rechtsradikalen, liegt auf ihm drauf. Fehlt nur noch eine SA-Uniform, aber das
werden die "***************************" Skandierenden auch bald wagen. Und die Polizei schaut
zu.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .Und eine Körperverletzung siehest wahrscheinlich nur du


Jemanden auf den Boden zu schmeißen, ist eine Körperverletzung. So streng sind
unsere Gesetze. Einfach mal unbehelligte Leute "klatschen", wie es bestimmte
Kreise gerne machen, ist eine Körperverletzung. Festhalten darf man bei vorliegen
einer Straftat. Ein "Fck AfD" Aufkleber ist keine Straftat.

Aber schön zusehen, wie Du Gewalttaten verharmlost und abstreitest.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wurde nirgendwo behauptet, dass er verprügelt wurde, es wurde nur widerlegt.



Natürlich wurde das behauptet. Steht sogar im verlinkten Artikel.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, keine Verschwörung, sondern immer wieder offen gezeigtes Vorgehen der rechten Strolche. Lügen und verdrehen der Tatsachen. Dazu drohen, Gewalt-
> anwendungen etc. Die Mitglieder sind dem Verfassungsschutz weitestgehend bekannt: So etwas z.B.:
> Freie Kameradschaften – Wikipedia
> Organisierte Neonazis | Infos gegen Nazis in Niedersachsen.



Was freie Kameradschaften und Neonazis in Niedersachsen mit einem Securitymitarbeiter auf der Frankfurter Buchmesse gemeinsam haben, weißt vermutlich wieder mal nur du.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann schau nochmal genau das Video an. Er wird auf den Boden geworfen, oder? Und ein Wachmann der Identitären Bewegung, als der rechtsradikalsten der Rechtsradikalen, liegt auf ihm drauf. Fehlt nur noch eine SA-Uniform, aber das werden die "***************************" Skandierenden auch bald wagen. Und die Polizei schaut zu.



Achso, du weißt es also besser, als der Fotograf und die Polizei, die beide sagen, es wäre kein Nazi?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jemanden auf den Boden zu schmeißen, ist eine Körperverletzung. So streng sind unsere Gesetze.



Dann soll der besagte Herr PARTEI Politiker doch Anzeige erstatten. Man sieht, wie er versucht durchzubrechen und deshalb aufgehalten wird. Alles in Ordnung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einfach mal unbehelligte Leute "klatschen", wie es bestimmte Kreise gerne machen, ist eine Körperverletzung.



Du meinst Linksextremisten? Richtig, das ist Körperverletzung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber schön zusehen, wie Du Gewalttaten verharmlost und abstreitest.



Welche „Gewalttat“? Das Video zeigt keine.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2017)

_EMPÖRT EUCH!

"Mitgefangen, mitgehangen"_, es wird mmer schlimmer mit unserer Justiz, 
Verfahren gegen G20-Demonstrant: Aus Mitlaufer wird Gewalttater | Das Erste - Panorama - Meldungen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Oktober 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _
> "Mitgefangen, mitgehangen"_, es wird mmer schlimmer mit unserer Justiz,


Man kann es auch übertreiben, die hier betroffene Person war in gewisser Weise selbst Schuld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben, die hier betroffene Person war in gewisser Weise selbst Schuld.


Werden in Zukunft auch alle Hooligens einer Nord- oder Südkurve im Stadion wegen Landesfriedensbruch verhaftet, 
wenn einer einen Feuerwerkskörper, äh ein Sprengstoffattentat macht. In einem Rechtstaat gibt es keine sippenhaft 
und jedem Verurteilten muss eine Tat nachgewiesen werden. 

Es sind politische Urteile und Erdogan wird sich totlachen über unsere Kritik an seinem Staat. Es ist nichts anderes, 
ob auf der einen Seite willkürlich Journalisten verhaftet und verurteilt werden oder auf der anderen systemkritische 
Menschen,  die in einer Gruppe mit Straftätern  waren. Genauso argumentiert Erdogan. Die verhaften Journalisten 
sprachen doch z.T. sogar mit Attentäter und veröffentlichen Interviews. Also Mittäter, dass ist die Denkweise, die 
hinter deinem gleichgültigen Achselzucken steckt, weil es einen politischen Gegner trifft. 

Die Demonstranten waren doch keine abgestimmte Kriminelle Vereinigung, die arbeitsteilig nachweislich einen 
Anschlag auf Polizisten geplant hatten. Dann könnte man, gäbe es dazu eindeutig personalisierte Daten wie emails, 
Chats etc, aucheine ganze Gruppe für eine Tat verurteilen. Aber hier gab es eine bunt zusammen gewürfelte Gruppe 
und zwischen dem ersten Stein und der Festnahme vergingen 39 Sekunden, da kann man als gewaltfreier Demonstrant
 nicht einmal eine Demonstration verlassen, also gilt das Argument_ "in gewisser Weise selbst Schuld"_ nicht.

Aktuell wird der Rechtstaat immer weiter ausgehebelt. Niemand hat etwas dagegen, wenn Straftäter hart verurteilt 
werden. Dagegen habe ich nur etwas, wenn pausal gegen Gruppen geurteilt wird. Darum sage ich "Empört Euch"
Lies es Dir durch und verstehe, wer der Feind unserer Demokratie ist.  http://jerome-segal.de/empoert_euch.pdf


----------



## Sparanus (21. Oktober 2017)

In Zukunft sollte die Polizei auf effektivere Waffen setzen um Demonstrationen aufzulösen.
Deutsche Schlagermusik oder Aktbilder der Kanzlerin sollten dabei helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In Zukunft sollte die Polizei auf effektivere Waffen setzen um Demonstrationen aufzulösen.
> Deutsche Schlagermusik oder Aktbilder der Kanzlerin sollten dabei helfen.




Die Lösung ist nicht, das Demonstrationsrecht zu beschränken, sondern konkret die zu fassen, die Straftaten begangen haben und nicht irgend wen zur Abschreckung.
*
Nachtrag:*
Bierflaschen zu schmeißen ist nicht harmlos, 1,5 Jahre Gefängnis dafür sind aber nicht angemessen, es gäbe viel bessere Optionen, wie z.B. vier Wochen Arbeit im Altenheim oder Krankenhaus. Andererseits wird der Kampf in der Gesellschaft härter werden und genau das kommt hier zum Ausdrück. Eine radikale aber nachvollziehbare Meinung. 
_
"Vielleicht ist der Schwarze Block, die jungen Menschen der Antifa, die  Faschisten mit dem einzigen Argument begegnen, das Rechte verstehen, die  einzige Bewegung neben einem digital organisierten Widerstand, die eine  Wirkung hat. "_
Mit Rechten reden: Unendlich ode! - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2017)

Stück für Stück geht die Ausarbeitung weiter und irgendwie kommt die Polizei mit zweifelhaften Praktiken nicht gut dabei weg

_"...Der Hamburger Rechtsprofessor Ulrich Karpen nannte die Behauptung, das  Gesetz erlaube den Einsatz der MZP1, "nicht richtig". Der maßgebliche  SOG-Paragraf liste abschließend auf, welche Waffen zugelassen seien,  ohne die MZP1 zu erwähnen. Diese lasse sich nicht als Pistole im Sinne  des Paragrafen bezeichnen, so Karpen...."_
G20: Polizei soll rechtswidrig Granatpistole eingesetzt haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. November 2017)

Achja die Linkspartei will also ihre Klientel schützen, die randaliert hat und gleichzeitig (wie so oft in der Vergangenheit) die Polizei diskreditieren und das wegen irgenwelcher Spitzfindigkeiten.

Also weiterhin große Blindheit auf dem linken Auge. Einmal mehr kann man nur dankbar sein, dass Rot-Rot-Grün an uns vorbei gegangen ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2017)

Ulrich Karpen ist alles, aber kein Linker. Warum nimmst Du Kritik nicht einfach mal ernst, anstatt die Polizei bedingungslos in Schutz zu nehmen. Waffen, die unter das Kriegskontrollgesetz fallen gegen die Bevölkerung einzusetzen ist ein Vergehen, besser gesagt eine Straftat. Daran gibt es gar nichts zu deuten. Gesetze sind für alle da und gerade jenen, denen wir das Gealtmonopol geben müssen damit sirgsam umgehen. Was gerade in Berlin heraus kommt, liefert vielleicht erste Begründungen für das Verhalten. 
Polizeiakademie-Skandal: Kandt und Koppers schreiben Brief - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost

...


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. November 2017)

Sie haben mit der Waffe Gas verschossen und keine Explosivmunition. Ob man das jetzt mit Waffe X oder Waffe Y verschossen hat, na und? 

Warum war der Einsatz nochmal überhaupt notwendig? Achja, weil linke Randalierer sich nicht (wie so oft) benehmen konnten.

Ergo Aktion>Reaktion. Man müsste keine Gasgranaten einsetzen, wenn die sogenannten „Demonstranten“ friedlich bleiben würden.

Nur das will die politisch Linke ja nicht hören, weil das Feindbild Polizei darf ja nicht wackeln. 

Und zu Berlin. Das zeigt einmal die Fehler unserer Einwanderungspolitik. Jetzt lässt man die falschen Leute auch noch in den Staatsdienst und erleichtern ihnen auch noch den Zugang zu Waffen.

Aber wenn wundert das noch, bei der Berliner Landesregierung.


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2017)

Die Gasgranaten sind genauso wenig in Ordnung wie das Verhalten der Randalierer, kein Ahnung warum man das nicht einfach so akzeptiert und nicht immer erstmal mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Gasgranaten sind genauso wenig in Ordnung wie das Verhalten der Randalierer, ...


Niemand rechtfertigt die Gewalt der Randalierer. Das wird uns einfach in den Mund gelegt. Natürlich muss gegen Randalierer vorgegangen werden. Das Problem ist doch nur, dass ebenen gerade nicht gegen die Leute, die Autos ansteckten, vorgegangen wurde und ebenso wurde in der Schanze nicht eingegriffen. Und wenn, dann wurden oft friedliche Passanten erwischt. Für mich rüttelt das Verhalten einiger Polizisten und das kollektive Schweigen der Polizei dazu am Rechtstaat.  Darum geht es. Wer das Gewaltmonopol haben möchte, muss Gewalt rechtstaatlich einsetzen. Das Problem ist, dass man die Polizei nicht wirklich anzeigen kann, weil die Fälle von wem behandelt werden? Als wenn man den Bock zum Gärtner macht. Es fehlen unabhängige Ermittlungskommisionen, die keine Verbindung zur Polizei hat. Was in Berlin gerade aufgedeckt wird, lässt das Schlimmste vermuten.


----------



## aloha84 (7. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Gasgranaten sind genauso wenig in Ordnung wie das Verhalten der Randalierer, kein Ahnung warum man das nicht einfach so akzeptiert und nicht immer erstmal mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt...



Wenn die Granaten zur Verteidigung dienen und nicht gezielt auf die menschlichen Körper gefeuert werden, sind sie nicht vergleichbar mit fliegenden Pflastersteinen + Bierflaschen welche direkt auf die Polizei geworfen werden.

Das Bierflaschen immer verharmlost werden zeugt auch vom Irrglauben über deren Gefährlichkeit, sie sind eine potentielle Tötungswaffe --> daher gibt es z.T.: Anklagen und Verurteilungen, welche bei einem Angriff mit Bierflasche als "versuchten Totschlag" betitelt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Bierflaschen immer verharmlost werden .


Es wird gar nichts verharmlost. Wenn die Flaschen aber 50m vor der Polizei auf den Boden aufschlagen, kann man es anderes bewerten, als wenn sie in eine Gruppe Menschen fliegen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird gar nichts verharmlost. Wenn die Flaschen aber 50m vor der Polizei auf den Boden aufschlagen, kann man es anderes bewerten, als wenn sie in eine Gruppe Menschen fliegen.



Im Regelfall soll die Flasche aber jemanden treffen, und manchmal tut sie das auch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oje3mSwMtu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. November 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Gasgranaten sind genauso wenig in Ordnung wie das Verhalten der Randalierer, kein Ahnung warum man das nicht einfach so akzeptiert und nicht immer erstmal mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt...



Also ist die Selbstverteidigung der Polizei gegen Randalierer auf einer Stufe wie die Randalierer selbst?

Was soll die Polizei deiner Meinung nach machen? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Niemand rechtfertigt die Gewalt der Randalierer. Das wird uns einfach in den Mund gelegt.



Jeder Hinweis auf die Randalier wird und wurde im hier Thread sofort mit dem Ausdruck „aber die Polizei….“ relativiert. Glaubwürdige Distanzierung oder Ablehnung sieht anders aus.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was in Berlin gerade aufgedeckt wird, lässt das Schlimmste vermuten.



Es bestätigt nur, was schon lange an der falschen Einwanderungspolitik kritisiert wurde. Klar, dass sich das irgendwann rächt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird gar nichts verharmlost. Wenn die Flaschen aber 50m vor der Polizei auf den Boden aufschlagen, kann man es anderes bewerten, als wenn sie in eine Gruppe Menschen fliegen.



Ein Angriff auf die Polizei ist ein Angriff auf die Polizei. Ganz einfach. Warum ist es eigentlich so schwer, friedlich zu demonstrieren?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum ist es eigentlich so schwer, friedlich zu demonstrieren?



Weil es 5% Schwachmaten in einer Population gibt. Weißt du doch.
Siehst du auch gut im Fußball Station.
95% davon sind Fans, die ein Spiel sehen wollen. 5% sind Idioten, die Ärger suchen.
Was bleibt später in den Medien hängen? Die 5% Idioten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jeder Hinweis auf die Randalier wird und wurde im hier Thread sofort mit dem Ausdruck „aber die Polizei….“ relativiert.


Du Scherzkeks, der einzige, der auf jede berechtigte Kritik am Polizeiverhalten nicht eingeht, diesen Aspekt völlig übersieht, gutheißt und sofort und einzig auf angebliche Linke schlägt, bist Du. Entweder willst Du nur provozieren oder Du bemerkst es selber nicht, es ist aber auch egal.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum ist es eigentlich so schwer, friedlich zu demonstrieren?


Weil Männer dabei sind. Wo immer Männer sind, ist mit Gewalt zu rechnen. Das ist nun mal so, das wird sich nicht ändern und damit müssen wir leben. Weder kann man Männer verbieten, noch mit pauschaler Aufgangssperre versehen oder umerziehen. Wir müssen damit leben, dass einige der Männer jederzeit gewalttätig werden. Das ist leider nichts besonderes, jeder Fussballfan kennt die tausenden Chaoten zur Genüge, jeder, der Hooligan erlebt was, kennst das,  in jeder Familie haben es Mitglieder erlebt, selbst auf Schulhöfen verprügeln sich die kleinen Bengel seit Urzeiten. Warum sollte man das besonders erwähnen und was willst Du daran ändern? Das sind keine Demonstranten, genauso wie Hools keine Fussballfans sind.,  Es sind depperte Männer, und wie gesagt, mit einen gewissen Prozentsatz davon in der Gesellschaft müssen wir leben. Der scheint sich nicht zu ändern, gefühlt wird es eher weniger, ich finde dazu keine guten Untersuchungen auf die Schnelle.

Neu ist aber das Verhalten der Polizei. Jetzt könnte man argumentieren, dass es auch in der Regel Männer sind, von denen die Übergriffe und ungemessene Gewaltanwendung ausgeht. Es sind aber gut ausgebildete Staatsdiener mit einem klaren Auftrat. Wenn Schiedsrichter anfangen, Spieler zu verprügeln wird so etwas sofort und berechtigt zu einem Skandal, obwohl sich die Spieler doch immer foulen, was das Zeug hält.

Und wenn ich hier Links zu rechtlichen Unterschungen und Stellungennahmen von Rechtsprofessoren einstelle, dann geht es nur und einzig um das Verhalten der Polizei. Wenn Polizeichefs den Einsatz nicht erlaubter Waffen genehmigen, dann hat das nichts mehr mit Demonstration zu tun, dann ist in der Organisation Polizei irgendetwas grundlegend aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Ich möchte meinen Freund und Helfer, dem ich seit über fünfzig Jahren vertraue auch weiterhin vertrauen, aber es gibt innerhalb der Polizei, so wirkt es auf mich, eine stetig steigende Anzahl von Männern, die für den Polizeidienst nicht geeignet sind. Das ist für mich viel relevanter, als die tausendste Demonstration von männlicher Gewalttätigkeit.

Nur als Beispiel dieser Artikel und die darin beschriebenen  Aktionen. Der Kampf gegen das organisierte Verbrechen wird viel zu wenig aufgenommen. Viel zu viele Polizeikräfte werden für ziemlich unnützes eingebunden. Die Priorisierung scheint nach öffentlicher Wahrnehmung und nicht nach wirklichem Schutzbedarf zu erfolgen. 
Polizeigewerkschafter: Arabische Clans drangen in Berlin in offentlichen Dienst - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2017)

So langsam geht es mit der Aufklärung im Detail weiter. Waren die Berliner Kollegen nicht die, die Hamburg zum Teil verlassen mussten? Das sind also unsere Oprdnungshüter, die es immer weniger schaffen, gerichtsverwertbare Beweise sicherzustellen und zu dokumentieren. Dieser Artikel hinter die Fasede lässt nichts gutes Ahnen:

Sexuelle Belästigung,  Gangster-Slang, Disziplinlosigkeit: Eine 24-jährige Polizeischülerin,  deren Name der Redaktion bekannt ist, berichtet über die Zustände an der  Berliner Polizeiakademie: – Quelle:  Vorwurfe an Polizeiakademie: „Die kehren hier seit Jahren alles unter den Teppich“ | Berliner Zeitung ©2017


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sexuelle Belästigung,  Gangster-Slang, Disziplinlosigkeit: Eine 24-jährige Polizeischülerin,  deren Name der Redaktion bekannt ist, berichtet über die Zustände an der  Berliner Polizeiakademie: – Quelle:  Vorwurfe an Polizeiakademie: „Die kehren hier seit Jahren alles unter den Teppich“ | Berliner Zeitung ©2017



Ist ja bei der Bundeswehr nicht anders.
Und was anderes als diese Typen entlarven und aussortieren kannst du nicht tun.
Aber es werden immer wieder welche darunter sein.


----------



## JePe (9. November 2017)

OT und auch nicht OT:

Deutsche Polizei am europaeischen Pranger.

Zwei Fussballfans, die behaupten Opfer von Polizeigewalt geworden zu sein bekommen haben was sie verdienen, haben am EGMR geklagt und - ein bisschen - Recht bekommen: Polizisten solltenen eindeutig gekennzeichnet sein und Untersuchungen zu behaupteter Polizeigewalt von Dritten durchgefuehrt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2017)

Stück für Stück wird das Thema von allen Seiten beleuchtet. 
Wieder ein neuer Baustein: Was haben solche Geister bei der
Polizei zu suchen und warum wurden sie verbeamtet?
Berlin: Entlassung wegen Nazi-Tatowierungen rechtens | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2017)

10 Jahre sind aber schon heftig. 
Sowas sollte normaler Weise schneller möglich sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. November 2017)

Und die Justiz macht sich zum Erfüllungsgehilfen des linken Mobs:

G20: Bewahrung fur Supermarkt-Plunderer 

Da wurde jemand für "schweren Landfriedensbruchs" schuldig gesprochen und bekommt als Urteil (Trommelwirbel) 

60 Stunden gemeinnützige Arbeit. 

Da muss man sich über die nächsten Krawalle und Plünderungen beim nächsten Mal nicht wundern, das ist ja geradezu eine Einladung für Linksextremisten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2017)

Hast Du den Text nicht gelesen?
_" Dies sei ein atypischer G20-Fall, sagte der Richter. Der junge Mann war  Tage später von sich aus zur Polizei gegangen und hat alles gestanden.  Hätte er das nicht getan, wären die Ermittler vermutlich nie auf seine  Spur gekommen, da er auf keinem Video der Plünderung zu sehen war. Der  18-Jährige sei damals obdachlos und in einer Lebenskrise gewesen, hieß  es weiter. Ob der Mann nach Ende des strafrechtlichen Verfahrens für den  entstandenen Schaden zivilrechtlich haftbar gemacht wird, ist noch  nicht klar"_

Früher hieß so etwas Mundraub ...
Aber ganz früher wurde einem dafür die Hand abgehakt, vermutlich willst Du dahin zurück.


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2017)

Ich glaube, Kaaruzo will, dass wir endlich ein liberales Waffengesetz bekommen, wie es die Amerikaner seit Jahrhunderten haben, damit man als Ladenbesitzer jeden abknallen kann, der einem komisch vorkommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Kaaruzo will, dass wir endlich ein liberales Waffengesetz bekommen, wie es die Amerikaner seit Jahrhunderten haben, damit man als Ladenbesitzer jeden abknallen kann, der einem komisch vorkommt.



Würde sicher auch Rainer Winkler, aka Drachenlord gefallen, so ein liberaleres Waffengesetz. 
Kann er sich endlich der Haider auf seinem Grundstück entledigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stück für Stück wird das Thema von allen Seiten beleuchtet.
> Wieder ein neuer Baustein: Was haben solche Geister bei der
> Polizei zu suchen und warum wurden sie verbeamtet?
> Berlin: Entlassung wegen Nazi-Tatowierungen rechtens | ZEIT ONLINE



Verbeamtung könnte von der Position der Tätoos abhängen - wenn er sie am Oberarm hat, aber langärmlig verbeamtet wurde, waren die Entscheider sich der Sachlage möglicherweise nicht bewusst und ich weiß nicht wie weit Amtsärzte bei den medizinischen Checks zur Verschwiegenheit abseits der medizinischen Kriterien verpflichtet sind. Aber wieso es nach unzweifelhafter Feststellung des tragens verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole 10 Jahre Gerichtsverhandlungen dauert, ehe die Untauglichkeit für den Staatsdienst festgestellt werden kann, das ist wirklich eine verdammt gute Frage. Zumal die Tatsache, dass er die ganze Zeit seine Bezüge kassieren konnte darauf hinweist, dass alle bisherigen Instanzen zum gegenteiligen Urteil kamen und nicht er derjenige war, der in Berufung gehen musste.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Kaaruzo will, dass wir endlich ein liberales Waffengesetz bekommen, wie es die Amerikaner seit Jahrhunderten haben, damit man als Ladenbesitzer jeden abknallen kann, der einem komisch vorkommt.



Warum selber machen, wenn man die (Ge)stapo beauftragen könnte


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Früher hieß so etwas Mundraub ...



Verurteilt wurde er aber für „schweren Landfriedensbruchs“. 

Aber die Verharmlosung bzw. Unterstützung linker Gewalt zieht sich ja wie ein roter Faden durch den Thread.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber ganz früher wurde einem dafür die Hand abgehakt, vermutlich willst Du dahin zurück.



Zwischen 60 Tage Eierschaukeln und Hand abhaken, gibt es noch genug Spielraum.

Wie wäre es denn damit?

§ 125a StGB - Einzelnorm



> Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren



Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ließe sich schon ein angemessene Strafe finde.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Kaaruzo will, dass wir endlich ein liberales Waffengesetz bekommen, wie es die Amerikaner seit Jahrhunderten haben, damit man als Ladenbesitzer jeden abknallen kann, der einem komisch vorkommt.



1. Das hätte in diesem Fall nichts geändert, der Laden war ja leer.

2. Siehe Absatz zuvor. Zwischen 60 Tage Eierschaukeln und „abknallen“ gäbe es eine ganze Bandbreite an anderen Urteilen.  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Warum selber machen, wenn man die (Ge)stapo beauftragen könnte



Klar, wer vernünftige Strafen für Plünderer möchte, will natürlich gleich die Gestapo zurück. Geht es noch ein bisschen infantiler?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verurteilt wurde er aber für „schweren Landfriedensbruchs“.


War er Rädelsführer oder Mitläufer?
Hat er zerstört oder sich Lebensmittel geholt?

Beweise gibt es keine, auf welcher Basis, außer
seiner Eigenbeschuldigung soll er also verurteilt
werden? Dein Hass ist riesig und ja, Linke im 
allgemeinen urteilen mit Augenmaß denn mit
blanker Härte.

Wie soll ich etwas relativieren, was ich nicht
kenne. Was genau hat er denn gemacht? Da
Du es nicht geschrieben hast, weißt Du es
auch nicht, schreist aber nach sechs Monaten 
bit 10 Jahren Gefängnis. So etwas kann ich 
nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> War er Rädelsführer oder Mitläufer?
> Hat er zerstört oder sich Lebensmittel geholt?
> 
> Beweise gibt es keine, auf welcher Basis, außer
> ...



Einhaltung von bestehenden Gesetzen ist also Hass. Wieder was gelernt. Und wie Linke mit „Augenmaß“ urteilten konnte man im 20. Jahrhundert in dutzenden Staaten sehr gut sehen. Vielen Dank, aber nein danke.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie soll ich etwas relativieren, was ich nicht
> kenne. Was genau hat er denn gemacht? Da
> Du es nicht geschrieben hast, weißt Du es
> auch nicht, schreist aber nach sechs Monaten
> ...



Die Anwendung der Gesetzte kannst du nicht ernstnehmen? Großes Kino.


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2017)

@iU
Post 1270
Alles an Gewalt auf die Männer zu schieben ist doch nicht weniger als purer Sexismus. Grad in der linken Szene sind sehr häufig Frauen dabei und selbst in der Rechten sind die nicht so passiv, dass sie als unschuldig gelten können.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @iU
> Post 1270
> Alles an Gewalt auf die Männer zu schieben ist doch nicht weniger als purer Sexismus. Grad in der linken Szene sind sehr häufig Frauen dabei und selbst in der Rechten sind die nicht so passiv, dass sie als unschuldig gelten können.



Unsere IU beweist in Sachen Diskriminierung von Männern und Gleichheit der Geschlechter halt immer wieder das ein Studium nicht vor "Einfälltigkeit" schützt und es das "Weltbild" eines Menschen nicht zwangsläufig zum besseren erweitert.
Seinen Höhepunkt / Offenbarung findet diese Erkentnis dann an dem Punkt wenn endlich die feministische Version der NSDAP in Deutschland zur Wahl steht, die alle Männer in Konzentrationslager steckt und umbringen möchte und die ihre Anhängerschaft natürlich vor allem bei weltoffenen Frauen mit Universitätsabschluss finden wird.
Ach ja und natürlich darf auch der Lebensraum im Osten für die moderne Frau nicht fehlen, wo russische "Untermänner" das starke Geschlecht unterdrücken.  

Ich warte auch bis heute, seit unzähligen Äonen, immer noch darauf das sie mal endlich "erklärt" wie gewaltbereite rechte Aktivistinnen in die "moderne" Neonazi- / linksautonome Szene, sowie wie Frauen als Mörderinnen / Aufseherinnen der Frauen-KZs des dritten Reichs passen und vergessen wir auch nicht die unzähligen pilgernden (heute würde man wohl kreischenden sagen) Hitler-Groupies die man auf unzähligen Filmaufnahmen der Zeit so sieht.

Dieses ach so friedliebende Geschlecht ist, wenn man sie nur machen lässt, am Ende halt genau so ein verdorbener Haufen "Abschaum" wie all die schlechten und "beschissenen" Männer auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. November 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alles an Gewalt auf die Männer zu schieben ist doch nicht weniger als purer Sexismus..


Ich zitierte offizielle Gewaltstatistiken. Der Faktor 10;1 bei schweren Gewalttaten ist eindeutig, oder?
Das hat nichts mit Sexismus zu tun.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seinen Höhepunkt / Offenbarung findet diese  Erkentnis dann an dem Punkt wenn endlich die feministische Version der  NSDAP in Deutschland zur Wahl steht, die alle Männer in  Konzentrationslager steckt und umbringen möchte


Was Du Dir nicht so alles wünscht. ... Merkwürdige Gedanken, die rein gar nichts mit Feminismus zu tun haben. Frauen kämpfen für ihre Rechte, nicht gegen die Rechte anderer. Diesen feinen Unterschied  scheinen einige nicht zu verstehen,



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einhaltung von bestehenden Gesetzen ist also Hass. .


Wenn ein Richter für eine Tat 60h Gemeindienst verhängt und Du 10 Jahre Haft forderst, dann zeigt das blanken Hass. Was soll man da sonst zu sagen? Wenn jeder der Polizisten, die über jedes Maß Menschen verpfügelten dafür heweils 60h Gemeindiest bekommen würden, wäre das ein guter Anfang. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sich kein einziger Polizist freiwillig stellen wird, noch dass auch nur ein einziger zu irgendwas verurteilt wird. Und das trotz nachgewiesenem unrechtmäßigem Waffeneinsatz und im Einzelfall nicht angebrachter Härte.


----------



## JePe (20. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verurteilt wurde er aber für „schweren Landfriedensbruchs“.
> (...)
> Wie wäre es denn damit?
> 
> § 125a StGB - Einzelnorm



Der Begriff Jugendstrafrecht und die dahinterstehende Idee ist Dir aber gelaeufig ... ?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Verurteilte sich selbst angezeigt, vier Monate in Untersuchungshaft verbracht und das Gericht die Entscheidung ueber eine etwaige Strafe nach Jugendstrafrecht fuer zwei Jahre ausgesetzt hat. Aber wozu sich in Details verlieren, wenn man stattdessen gegen das linke Gesocks phrasieren kann?

Anton Schlecker uebrigens laesst unbestrittene Forderungen in Hoehe von bis zu einer Milliarde zurueck. Was machen wir denn mit solchem Gelichter? Da hat zwar nichts gebrannt, aber der Schaden fuer die Gesellschaft ist um ein Vielfaches hoeher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ein Richter für eine Tat 60h Gemeindienst verhängt und Du 10 Jahre Haft forderst, dann zeigt das blanken Hass. Was soll man da sonst zu sagen? Wenn jeder der Polizisten, die über jedes Maß Menschen verpfügelten dafür heweils 60h Gemeindiest bekommen würden, wäre das ein guter Anfang. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass sich kein einziger Polizist freiwillig stellen wird, noch dass auch nur ein einziger zu irgendwas verurteilt wird. Und das trotz nachgewiesenem unrechtmäßigem Waffeneinsatz und im Einzelfall nicht angebrachter Härte.



Lesen will gelernt sein. Ich habe den zuständigen Paragrafen zitiert und der spricht von einer „Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren“.

Das heißt, es gibt einen großen Spielraum. Wo ich 10 Jahre Haft gefordert habe, weißt vermutlich wieder mal nur du. 



JePe schrieb:


> Der Begriff Jugendstrafrecht und die dahinterstehende Idee ist Dir aber gelaeufig ... ?



Und mit 18 ist man eigentlich volljährig in diesem Land. Es ist sowieso ein Unding, dass abgeschafft gehört, dass volljährige Menschen in diesem Land wählen dürfen, Auto fahren, zur Bundeswehr gehen können, aber nicht für ihre Taten vernünftig geradestehen müssen.

Jugendstrafe ist ein absolut richtiges Instrument, aber nur für Leute von 14 (Beginn der Strafmündigkeit) bis 17. Wer volljährig ist und alle Vorzüge davon genießt, soll auch die Pflichten tragen, die es mit sich bringt. Also das volle Erwachsenstrafrecht.



JePe schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Verurteilte sich selbst angezeigt, vier Monate in Untersuchungshaft verbracht und das Gericht die Entscheidung ueber eine etwaige Strafe nach Jugendstrafrecht fuer zwei Jahre ausgesetzt hat. Aber wozu sich in Details verlieren, wenn man stattdessen gegen das linke Gesocks phrasieren kann?



Plünderung ist Plünderung. Und dafür 60 Tage Eierschaukeln geben, ist ein Witz.



JePe schrieb:


> Anton Schlecker uebrigens laesst unbestrittene Forderungen in Hoehe von bis zu einer Milliarde zurueck. Was machen wir denn mit solchem Gelichter? Da hat zwar nichts gebrannt, aber der Schaden fuer die Gesellschaft ist um ein Vielfaches hoeher.



Sofern das ganze gerichtsfest beweisbar ist, soll er natürlich eine entsprechende Strafe aus dem dafür zuständigen Strafrahmen bekommen. Was denn sonst?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was Du Dir nicht so alles wünscht. ... Merkwürdige Gedanken, die rein gar nichts mit Feminismus zu tun haben. Frauen kämpfen für ihre Rechte, nicht gegen die Rechte anderer. Diesen feinen Unterschied  scheinen einige nicht zu verstehen,



Zuerst einmal, dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das es völlig überspitzt und überzogen, mit smilies und Gänsefüßchen geschrieben war um es ins lächerliche zu ziehen?

Ansonsten, gut das wir dich haben die hier die Deutungshoheit darüber zu haben scheint was etwas mit Feminismus zu tun hat und was nicht.  
Davon abgesehen ist Feminismus in denn letzten Jahrzehnten, vor allem denn letzten zwei bis drei eben doch auch an dem Punkt angekommen an dem man auch kein Problem mehr damit zu haben scheint das die Rechte anderer dabei durchaus missachtet werden dürfen, sofern man dadurch mehr eigenes "Recht gewinnt".
Anders kann man  gerade in den letzten 10 Jahren die zunehmend einer Hexenjagd des Mittelalters gleichenden Auswüchse, die von angeblichen "Feministen" inziniert schon fast medial inzinierten Schauprozessen des dritten Reichs gleichen, mehr bezeichnen.

Ob Zahlen dabei irgend einen objektiven Standpunkt wiederspiegeln interessiert die Beteiligten auch garnicht, da wird dann mit 22% weniger Lohn für Frauen argumentiert, obwohl es real ehr 6-7% sind, oder einseitige Studien rangezogen die Themenfelder nur aus der einseitigen Sicht der Frau als Opfer beleuchten / untersuchen.

Ich muss dir an der Stelle auch sicher nicht nochmal die von mir vor einiger Zeit verlinkte Studie staatlicher Stelle aus der Schweiz in Erinnerung rufen, wo man eben zu jenem Ergebnis der einseitigen Untersuchungen kam?
Trotzdem tust du permanent so als wären entsprechende Zahlen auf die sich gerne berufen wird ein absolut objektiver Beweisschluss.

Ansonsten kann ich an der Stelle auch nochmal folgenden Kommentar zum Thema empfehlen mit der hier um "Rechte" gekämpft wird und dabei scheinbar permanent rechtsstaatliche Grundsätze missachtet werden:

"Missachtung rechtsstaatlicher Grundsatze" | Telepolis


----------



## Sparanus (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich zitierte offizielle Gewaltstatistiken. Der Faktor 10;1 bei schweren Gewalttaten ist eindeutig, oder?
> Das hat nichts mit Sexismus zu tun.



Damit ist es nicht getan und das weißt du genau. Ich kann auch sagen im Bundestag sitzen sehr intelligente Personen, der Frauenanteil ist aber besonders niedrig. Ist das ein Rückschluss auf die biologische Intelligenz von Frauen? Ich würde sagen nein.

Das sind historisch gewachsene Strukturen, nicht mehr. Die zunehmende Gleichheit der Geschlechter wird zu einer Angleichung der Statistik führen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich zitierte offizielle Gewaltstatistiken. Der Faktor 10;1 bei schweren Gewalttaten ist eindeutig, oder?
> Das hat nichts mit Sexismus zu tun.



Hat es dann auch nichts mit Sexismus zu tun, wenn man von "Busfahrern" statt "BusfahrerInnen", "Putzfrauen" statt "Reinigungsfachkräften", spricht, in einer Ausschreibung nur männliche Führungskräfte sucht, etc.?
Es gibt einen gewissen Punkt, ab dem die Interessen von Feminismus und Gleichbehandlung wieder auseinanderlaufen.



> Was Du Dir nicht so alles wünscht. ... Merkwürdige Gedanken, die rein gar nichts mit Feminismus zu tun haben. Frauen kämpfen für ihre Rechte, nicht gegen die Rechte anderer. Diesen feinen Unterschied  scheinen einige nicht zu verstehen,



Abgesehen davon, dass in einer engverzahnten Gesellschaft die Rechte des einen fast immer die Pflicht von jemand anderem Wiederspiegeln: Die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau wurde in fast allen Bereichen noch im letzten Jahrtausend erreicht. Es gibt noch ein paar Lücken bei den Rechten von Vätern, den Einstellungsbedingungen von Gleichstellungsbeauftragten und es fehlte eine ausgesetzte Wehrpflicht für Frauen, aber ansonten ist juristisch nicht mehr viel zu machen. Mit Ausnahme der Überarbeitung des bereits zuvor geschlechtsneutral formulierten Vergewaltigungsparagraphen wären mir da auch keine großen Bestrebungen auf Seiten von Frauenrechtlern mehr begegnet (Intersexuellenrechte wären ein anderes Thema, aber eben auch kein "Fem"inismus mehr). Wo es Nachholbedarf gibt ist bei der Gleichstellung. Aber Frauenquoten & Co sind eben keine Mechanismen der Gleichberechtigung, sondern im Gegenteil mehr-oder-minder gezielte Ungleichberechtigung.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Frauenquoten & Co sind eben *keine Mechanismen der Gleichberechtigung*, sondern im Gegenteil mehr-oder-minder gezielte Ungleichberechtigung.



Da fragt man sich manchmal schon ob manch jemand es auch für Gleichberechtigung hält wenn im Bundestag wenigstens 50% Frauenquote herrschen täte und ob es eigentlich diskriminierend ist wenn der Wähler diese Quote durch seine Wahlentscheidung nicht erfüllt.
Denn Eindruck gewinnen könnte man schon gelegentlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. November 2017)

Ich habe oft den Eindruck, dass sich viele Leute gar keine Gedanken um den "Recht" Teil in Gerechtigkeit machen, sondern sich nur auf Gefühle verlassen und kurzsichtig auf Symptome stürzen. Da sind Frauenquoten ja, auch wenn ich sie hasse, gar nicht mal 100%ig verkehrt. Sie schaffen zwar nicht die gerechten Strukturen, die man schaffen möchte, aber sie zerstören die, die man definitiv nicht möchte und im Moment haben wir kein anderes Werkzeug. Ein bisschen so, wie W. Busch auf Vorderasien loslassen: Danach herrscht definitiv keine Demokratie, aber es gibt ein paar totalitäre Regime weniger und hätte man sich vorher Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man an deren Stelle etwas gutes aufbaut, könnte auch was gutes bei rauskommen.
Letzteres vermisse ich, um nicht ganz vom Thema abzukommen, bei all denjenigen die sich mit Haudrauf-Methoden um gesellschaftlichen Wandel bemühen, immer wieder: Man macht sich Null Gedanken darüber, wo genau man eigentlich hin will und vor allem wieso man in der Vergangenheit ganz woanders gelandet ist. Die Vergabe von Führungsposten an Mitglieder des gleichen Geschlechtes, die man über geschlechtstypische Aktivitäten und in einem geschlechtshomogenen beruflichen Freundeskreis kennen lernt, funktioniert von Frau zu Frau halt genauso, wie beim historisch gewachsenen Mann zu Mann. Genauso wie Angst vor/Bedenken über grundlegenden Systemveränderungen, wie von G20-Gegnern gefordert, nicht konstruktiver Arbeit an einer zukunftstauglichen Struktur weicht, nur weil 100 Anarchos aus einer Masse heraus Flaschen auf Vertreter des jetzigen Systems schmeißen. Im Gegenteil. Erst Kausalitäten erkennen, dann an der Wurzel zuschlagen oder zumindest den Trieb abhaken - aber blind oben draufhauen löst keine grundlegenden Probleme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2017)

Und wieder ein schöner Artikel, der ins Bild des untergrabenen Rechtstaates passt:
G20-Hamburg: Mitgefangen - mitgehangen | Telepolis

Werden jetzt auch alle Freude und Verwandte von Anton Schlecker inhaftiert, weil sie 
sich mit einem Milliarden schweren Betrüger eingelasssen haben?

Die ZDF-Satiresendung "Heute-Show" stellte in der vergangenen Sendung  die Quizfrage:
_"Dieser 18jährige sitzt seit vier Monaten in Haft. Die  Anklage beruht allein auf seiner 
Teilnahme an einer Demo - er selbst  soll keine Gewalt ausgeübt haben. 

In welcher Stadt ist Fabio V.  angeklagt? A) Ankara B) Hamburg?" 

_


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe oft den Eindruck, dass sich viele  Leute gar keine Gedanken um den "Recht" Teil in Gerechtigkeit  machen.


Das Thema an sich ist zwar spannend und wichtig, hat aber wenig mit G20 zu tun. Es ist
eine typische Nebelkerze zum Ablenken. Es geht um berechtigte Kritik und nicht berechtigte
Gewalt auf beiden Seiten. Ich demonstriere immer schon friedlich und gehe, sobald der
erste Stein fliegt, trotzdem finde ich die  Provokationen, die von unseren grünweißen 
Freunden kommen zum Teil arg daneben. Für mich ist das Huptthema, und das zeigt sich
immer mehr in den Verhaftungen und Prozessen, dass weit außerhalb unseres Rechts 
aggiert wird und sich die Polizei recht selbstherrlich herausnimmt, zu entscheiden, wer
demonstreieren darf und wer nicht.

Das sind Tendenzen, die ich überhaupt nicht mag. Umso schlimmer empfinde ich in
der  weiten Forenwelt, wie von der erkennbar rechten Seite nicht einmal das Problem
erkannt wird, wenn die Polizei provilaktisch ganze Busse zum Umkehren zwingt. Dasd
gefährdet die Demokratie
...


----------



## JePe (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und mit 18 ist man eigentlich volljährig in diesem Land.



Hast Du den Paragraphen eigentlich gelesen? Oder haelst Du nur gerne selbst welche hoch, ohne sie verstanden zu haben?

Das Alter ist nachrangig; die Fallumstaende und der Reifegrad der Person sind massgeblich. Und das ist auch gut so.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dafür 60 Tage Eierschaukeln geben, ist ein Witz.



Und wieder - hast Du eigentlich gelesen, was da stand oder hast Du vor lauter Schaum vorm Mund nichts mehr erkennen koennen? Die Entscheidung wurde fuer zwei Jahre ausgesetzt.

Selbst wenn, fiele mir spontan dieses Zitat hier ein:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Judikative beschäftigt sich doch mit den Vorgängen oder nicht? Also wo ist das Problem?



Tja, wo ist es denn nun, das Problem?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Hast Du den Paragraphen eigentlich gelesen? Oder haelst Du nur gerne selbst welche hoch, ohne sie verstanden zu haben?



Ja, habe ich, wieso?



JePe schrieb:


> Das Alter ist nachrangig; die Fallumstaende und der Reifegrad der Person sind massgeblich. Und das ist auch gut so.



Wer alt genug für Rechte ist (und mit 18 bekommt man jede Menge Rechte zugesprochen), ist auch alt genug für Pflichten. Es gibt keinen Grund einen volljährigen Menschen überall wie einen volljährigen zu behandeln, außer vor Gericht, da wird er plötzlich wie ein minderjähriger behandelt.

Wo ich gerne mitgehe, wenn jemand auch nach dem 18ten Lebensjahr nicht mündig ist und einen Betreuer gestellt bekommt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und wieder - hast Du eigentlich gelesen, was da stand oder hast Du vor lauter Schaum vorm Mund nichts mehr erkennen koennen? Die Entscheidung wurde fuer zwei Jahre ausgesetzt.



Was effektiv keine Strafe ist. Kein Wunder, dass unsere Einsatzkräfte immer mehr davon berichten, dass sie bei der Ausübung ihrer Arbeit angegriffen werden.

Richtig bestraft werden die Täter ja nicht.



JePe schrieb:


> Tja, wo ist es denn nun, das Problem?



Auch in unserer Judikative kommt es zu Fehlern. Das hat erst gerade ein Gericht in Frankfurt bewiesen, als es um die Kuwait Airways ging. Und auch hier wurde ein Fehlurteil gefällt, als man für „schweren Landfriedensbruch“ 60 Tage Eierschaukeln für „angemessen“ hält.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer alt genug für Rechte ist (und mit 18 bekommt man jede Menge Rechte zugesprochen), ist auch alt genug für Pflichten. Es gibt keinen Grund einen volljährigen Menschen überall wie einen volljährigen zu behandeln, außer vor Gericht, da wird er plötzlich wie ein minderjähriger behandelt.



Finde ich schon richtig so, dass es nicht am Alter festgemacht wird sondern an dem Entwicklungsgrad der Persönlichkeit.
Nur musst du als Staat eben ein Alter festmachen, an dem jemand volljährig ist, denn du kannst ja nicht jeden einzelnen überprüfen um zu klären, ob der schon Eigenverantwortung übernehmen kann.
Früher war ja man erst mit 21 volljährig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Finde ich schon richtig so, dass es nicht am Alter festgemacht wird sondern an dem Entwicklungsgrad der Persönlichkeit.
> Nur musst du als Staat eben ein Alter festmachen, an dem jemand volljährig ist, denn du kannst ja nicht jeden einzelnen überprüfen um zu klären, ob der schon Eigenverantwortung übernehmen kann.
> Früher war ja man erst mit 21 volljährig.



Naja andere Dinge werden ja auch am Alter festgemacht und nicht am Entwicklungsgrad. Mit 18 darfst du rechtswirksam Verträge abschließen. Da wird ja auch nicht vorher der Entwicklungsgrad der Persönlichkeit geprüft.

Man kann nicht mit 18 jede Menge Rechte bekommen, aber sich vor den Pflichten drücken. Oder wir machen es wieder wie früher und nehmen 21.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja andere Dinge werden ja auch am Alter festgemacht und nicht am Entwicklungsgrad. Mit 18 darfst du rechtswirksam Verträge abschließen. Da wird ja auch nicht vorher der Entwicklungsgrad der Persönlichkeit geprüft.
> 
> Man kann nicht mit 18 jede Menge Rechte bekommen, aber sich vor den Pflichten drücken. Oder wir machen es wieder wie früher und nehmen 21.



Ja, mit 18 darfst du saufen, Pornos anschauen und dir auf einer Party eine Überdosis drücken.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es solche 18 jährigen gibt und solche 18 jährigen und wenn das Gericht dann per Gutachten erklärt, dass eine verminderte Schuld vorliegt, weil der Täter den Reifegrad eines 10 Jährigen hat, ist das so.
Alkohol am Steuer wirkt sich ja komischer Weise auch immer mildernd aus.
Die Psyche ist nun mal eine Sache, die individuell ist, sie lässt sich nicht am Alter festmachen.
Gibt ja auch Menschen, die eine eingeschränkte kognitive Fähigkeiten haben.
Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob sie 18 oder 68 sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Bevor du Alkohol erwirbst, Pornos etc. und alle anderen Sache n machst, die du mit 18 machen darfst, prüft auch niemand deinen Reifegrad. Wie gesagt, sich die Rechte nehmen, aber vor den Pflichten drücken, ist nicht. 

Wenn jemand einen Betreuer gestellt bekommt, ist es was anderes.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Du pauschalisierst wieder. So einfach ist die Welt nicht.

Und ich meine nicht Betreuer. Es sind eben Menschen, die leichtgläubig sind, die sich einspannen lassen, weil ihnen einfach die Fähigkeit fehlt, es als nicht richtig erkennen zu können.
Da musst du eben ansetzen und sie in Schutz nehmen. Und das machen die Gerichte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

Wie gesagt, bei anderen Sachen wird sowas ja auch nicht berücksichtigt. 

Und nicht diese Leute gehören in Schutz genommen, sondern die Gesellschaft. Sofern man nicht einen IQ über der eigenen Körpertemperatur hat, sollte man mit 18 Jahren wissen, dass man keine Läden plündert.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Und da greift dann wieder die Masse.
Wenn viele dabei sind, sinkt die Hemmschwelle auch mitzumachen.
So ist das eben, man sucht seine Persönlichkeit, man will dabei sein. Zwang der Gruppe und so. Rational ist da immer was anderes.
Siehst du auch gut bei Massenpanik. Da gibt es eine Gruppendynamik, die du als Individuum gar nicht eingehen würdest.


----------



## JePe (21. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch in unserer Judikative kommt es zu Fehlern.



Und die Entscheidung, wann es "zu Fehlern gekommen" ist, trifft wer? Du? Nach welchen Kriterien? Auf der Grundlage welcher Informationen? Befaehigt durch welche Qualifikation? Nach dem wievielten Bier am Stammtisch?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. November 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Und die Entscheidung, wann es "zu Fehlern gekommen" ist, trifft wer? Du? Nach welchen Kriterien? Auf der Grundlage welcher Informationen? Befaehigt durch welche Qualifikation?



Nach dem gleichen, nach dem es dir erlaubt ist, es anders zu sehen. 

Der in Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes zugesicherten Meinungsfreiheit.



JePe schrieb:


> Nach dem wievielten Bier am Stammtisch?



Ah, ohne das übliche Maß an Diffamierung macht es natürlich kein Spaß, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind Tendenzen, die ich überhaupt nicht mag. Umso schlimmer empfinde ich in
> der  weiten Forenwelt, wie von der erkennbar rechten Seite nicht einmal das Problem
> erkannt wird, wenn die Polizei provilaktisch ganze Busse zum Umkehren zwingt. Dasd
> gefährdet die Demokratie
> ...



/sign.
Aber das ist nicht weit weg von dem, was ich beschrieben habe: Die von dir beschriebene rechte Sichtweise konzentriert sich ebenfalls voll auf ein "dagegen" (nämlich links) ohne sich im klaren darüber zu sein, wo"für" man eigentlich ist. Da heißt man dann pauschal alles gut, was sich zerstörerisch der selbst ernannten Feinde (inkl. friedlicher linker Demonstranten) annimmt. Also z.B. Polizisten die jenseits allen Rechts verhaften und drauflosprügeln. Das damit gleichzeitig Taten gutgeheißen werden, die ureigenen Interessen der gemäßigten Rechten/der Konservativen zuwiderlaufen (nämlich ein strenger Rechtsstaat, der Verstöße gegen gesetzliche Vorgaben nicht duldet. Auch nicht durch Polizisten), realisiert dieser Teil des rechten Spektrums gar nicht erst, weil die Situation nicht durchdacht wird, sondern rein aus der Emotion heraus die Symptome (in diesem Fall) gefeiert werden. Das ist genauso dämlich wie ""Kapitalismusgegner"", die umgekippte Einsatzwagen feiern. (Bzgl. der Denkweise der Gutheißende. Bezüglich der Gewaltbereitschaft und der Folgeschäden sind die Beispiele nicht vergleichbar.)

Es lebe die postfaktische Gesellschaft in der Hirn uncool und Anzeichen von Nachdenken verdächtig sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. November 2017)

G-20-Randale in Hamburg: Als „Teil des Mobs“ drei Jahre Haft

Na das ist doch mal ein Urteil, dass den Namen verdient


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2017)

Er war nicht vermummt -- was für ein Trottel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ein Urteil, dass den Namen verdient


_"...Die Videosequenzen zeigten den Deutschen, wie er in der Nacht zum 8.  Juli inmitten vermummter Gestalten eine Filiale 
der Drogerie Budnikowsky  und zwei Supermärkte im Schanzenviertel plünderte sowie Steine und  Flaschen auf Polizisten warf....."_

Geht doch in Ordnung, wenn er es zugibt und die Beweise eindeutig sind . Steineschmeißer haben auf Demonstrationen 
nichts zu suchen. Bei Rauben, Plündern fehlt jetzt nur noch duie Vergewaltigung.  In diesem Fall halte ich das Urteil, ohne 
weitere Fakten zu kennen, erst einmal für angebracht. Apropos, nur der Statistik wegen, wieviele Frauen wurden inzwischen 
für ihre Taten im Rahmen des G20 verurteilt?

Insgesamt wäre es ja schön, wenn Demonmstrationen in Zukunft von allen Seiten gewaltfrei blieben.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Insgesamt wäre es ja schön, wenn Demonmstrationen in Zukunft von allen Seiten gewaltfrei blieben.



Ich kenne jetzt die Statistik nicht, aber sind nicht in der Regel praktisch alle Demonstrationen gewaltfrei?
Ich meine, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Demonstrationen es im Jahr gibt und auf welchen die Polizei tatsächlich eingreifen muss?
Letztendlich ist es ja immer die 1. Mai Demo, jetzt der G20 Gipfel, der aber eben auch nicht jedes Jahr hier ist.
Ansonsten müsste ich jetzt echt überlegen, wo es noch zu massiven Gewaltausbrüchen gab, bei der die Polizei die Kontrolle verloren hat.

Vielleicht gibt es da eine Statistik -- würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

Angemeldete 1.-Mai-Demos sind auch nicht gewalttätiger als andere. Selbst der revolutionäre 1. Mai in Berlin, dessen Ausschreitungen jahrelang die Berichterstattung dominierten, bringt heute zwischen Myfest und Deeskalationsstrategien der Polizei (da kann Hamburg noch sehr viel lernen...) keine großen Ausschreitungen mehr hervor. Die gab es in den letzten Jahren eigentlich nur noch bei G7/8/20, wo Anarchos aus ganz Europa das ideale Umfeld bieten, damit sich jeder lokale Krawallo ein paar Tage "Spaß" gönnen kann. (Und selbst da ist glücklicherweise die Gewalt insgesamt, trotz allem, zusammen mit der politischen Gewalt deutlich gesunken. Revolutionäre kommunistische Aktionen gab es in Hamburg genau so wenig wie tödliche Polizeischüsse. Das sah in Europa schonmal anders aus.)

"Gewaltfrei" ist aber natürlich relativ, da kann man immer eine Definition finden, die nicht zutrifft. Oder hat schon mal jemand einen gewaltfreien Kindergeburtstag erlebt? Ich nicht. (Zugegebenermaßen: Ich habe auch schon lange keinen mehr erlebt. Sieht man diversen Meetings ab. Die auch nicht frei von -verbaler- Gewalt waren. ) Wenn sich mehrere tausend Leute zu einer Demo treffen, finden sich immer ein paar Chaoten, die sich darunter mischen. Notfalls holt man die Hamburger Polizei dazu, dann bleibts garantiert nicht "gewaltfrei".


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

Dass es bei Demonstrationen immer mal zu Festnahmen kommen kann, ist klar, aber ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, dass bei Demonstrationen Molotow Cocktails, Steine oder sonst was geflogen sind und dass die Polizei die Kontrolle verloren hat.
Selbst die letzten Gipfel Treffen in den letzten Jahren waren lange nicht so extrem wie dieses Jahr in Hamburg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2017)

Korrigiere ich mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber auch in Hamburg sind keine Molotow Cocktails geflogen. Und es wurden auch in den "Hinterhalten" keine sichergestellt. Was brannte waren Barikädchen aus Mülltonnen, aber abseits der Demonstrationen. Das ist aber nicht sooo selten (leider), genausowenig wie Steinewürfe. Es braucht halt nur 2-3 Idioten als Minimum. Wirklich selten ist in der Tat dass die Polizei "die Kontrolle verliert" (außer über ihre eigenen Hände...). Aber davon kann in Hamburg auch keine Rede sein, denn die Polizei hatte sich darauf vorbereitet, iirc "8000 Gewaltbereite" zu kontrollieren und hat im Vorfeld auch mehrfach ihre Einsatzfähigkeit selbst jenseits de gesetzlichen Rahmens gegen mehrere Tausend friedliche, legale Demonstranten erfolgreich getestet. Dass sie in der einen Nacht keine Kontrolle über zwei Straßenzüge mit einigen Dutzend bis wenigen Hundert Krawallos hatte, lag also nicht daran, dass sie die Kontrolle "verloren" hätten, sondern daran dass sie bewusst keine Versuch unternommen haben, die Lage zu kontrollieren.

Diese Form der Vernachlässigung staatlicher Pflichten, des im Stichlassens von Bürgern und des laufen lassens von Kriminellen war in der Tat ziemlich einzigartig (zum Glück) und es bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es sich nach dem Lob durch Politik, der Ignoranz durch Medien und der Duldung durch Bürger nicht zu oft wiederholt. (Was aber nicht meiner Aussage widerspricht, dass Demonstrationen selbst im Umfeld von Gipfeln und am 1.Mai zum allergrößten Teil friedlich ablaufen.)


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass sie in der einen Nacht keine Kontrolle über zwei Straßenzüge mit einigen Dutzend bis wenigen Hundert Krawallos hatte, lag also nicht daran, dass sie die Kontrolle "verloren" hätten, sondern daran dass sie bewusst keine Versuch unternommen haben, die Lage zu kontrollieren.



Aber auf wessen Befehl hin?
Die Polizei bekommt ja ihren Auftrag dort und dort hinzugehen und Sicherheit und Ordnung herzustellen.
Wenn sie jetzt, wie du sagst, bewusst einige Straßenzüge ausgelassen hast, könnte man von einem Vorsatz sprechen und das ist dann strafrechtlich relevant, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Wo ist also die Aufklärung dessen?
Wo ist der Untersuchungsausschuss?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist also die Aufklärung dessen?
> Wo ist der Untersuchungsausschuss?


Erst recherchieren, dann schreiben:
Sonderausschuss arbeitet G20-Krawalle auf | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg

Eines der Ergebisse:
_"...Nach dem Großeinsatz beim G20-Gipfel in Hamburg wird gegen 95 Polizisten  wegen möglicher Straftaten intern ermittelt. Wie die ZEIT berichtet,  laufen 78 Verfahren wegen Körperverletzung im Amt. In sieben Fällen  wird wegen Nötigung ermittelt, in drei wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt. Jeweils zwei Verfahren laufen wegen Beleidigung und Verletzung des  Dienstgeheimnisses. In einem Fall wird wegen Bedrohung ermittelt. ..."_
Polizeieinsatz bei G20: Interne Ermittlungen gegen 95 Polizisten | ZEIT ONLINE


Harter Tobak, genau darüber reden wir hier ja auch die ganze Zeit


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

Wow, das ist wirklich „harter“ Tobak. Ganze 95 Ermittlungsverfahren bei ca. 31.000 Polizisten.

Also 0,31%?

Wie lautet nochmal das Lieblingswort der Medien und Politik bei bestimmten Fällen?

Achja, Einzelfall. Nie war es passender als hier.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Klar sind das Einzelfälle. 99,9% aller Polizisten sind verantwortungsvolle Leute.
Aber gegen die wenigen muss doch ermittelt werden, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

Natürlich soll ermittelt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

Genau wie die Demonstranten, 99,9% aller Demonstranten waren völlig gewaltfrei.
Einzelfälle, trotzdem ärgerlich für den betroffenen Einzelfall. Weder mag der
Polizist einen Stein im Auge, noch der Bürger einen Knüppel im Sack.

Trotzdem finde ich es bedenktlich, wenn das Prozentuale Verhältnis von gut
ausgebildeten Polizisten ähnlich ist, wie noch Bürgern. Genau darum geht es ja 
in dieser Diskussion, wieso diese Einzelfälle passieren und wie man das System
optimieren kann. Z.B. mit eindeutig identifizierenden Nummer auf jeder Polizei
Uniform. Was spricht dagegen? Denn Polizisten sind vermummt, Videobeweise
bringen also wenig, Kollegen unterliegen einem Schweigegelübte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

Mit dem Unterschied Aktion>Reaktion.

Die 0,31% der Polizisten gegen die jetzt ermittelt wird, haben nur auf die Gewalt der "Demonstranten" reagiert. 

Und deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass da angesetzt werden muss. Es sind nicht die Polizisten, die mit dem erklärten Ziel der Krawallmache nach Hamburg gekommen. Sondern linke Gewalttäter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied Aktion>Reaktion.


Das ist Deine Sicht der Dinge, dafür wurden aber zuviele völlig Unbeteiligte angegriffen.
Genau diese Fälle werden auch vor Gericht kommen. Und wie Du sagst, Aktion>Reaktion.
Viele gewaltfreie Bürger waren von den Aktionen der Polizei so angewidert, dass es
Reaktionen geben wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

Wer bei Demos wie "Welcome to Hell" mitmarschiert, muss sich nicht wundern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

Hell ist Deutsch und bedeutet Hell, also Sonne. Oder wie würdest Du es interpretieren? 
Worte sind keine Taten. Und Du findest es in Ordnung, wenn wildgewordene, vermutlich
unter Speed stehende durchgedrehte "Bullen" (in diesem Fall passt das Bild), mit Waffen, 
die unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fallen, friedliche Demonstranten malträtieren?

Ich empfand das Verhalten einiger Polizisten sehr befremdlich, dass einiger Demonstranten
auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

Beweise für Polizisten unter "Speed"?

Und zu dem Thema mit der Waffe die unter das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fallen. Damit wurden Gasgranten verschossen. Ob die jetzt mit Waffe X (erlaubt) oder Waffe Y (böse, böse) verschossen werden, macht auf den zu erzielenden Effekt keinen Unterschied.

Da wird mal wieder eine Mücke zum Elefanten gemacht. Wenn man mal mit dem gleichen Elan gegen die rote Flora oder andere Brutstätten des Linksterrorismus vorgehen würden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Beweise für Polizisten unter "Speed"?


Die ARD sagt: YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ARD sagt: YouTube



Kann den Beitrag wo ich gerade bin, nicht hören (Boxen kaputt), aber das Uploaddatum ist 11.11.2014. 

Da werde ich wohl kaum Beweise für Drogen bei der Polizei beim G20 Gipfel im Jahr 2017 finden.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da werde ich wohl kaum Beweise für Drogen bei der Polizei beim G20 Gipfel im Jahr 2017 finden.



Es gibt ja einen Trend. 
Wer 1x lügt, dem glaubt man auch 3 Jahre später nicht.

Vielleicht sind die Cops ja auch so im Stress, dass die Drogen nehmen um damit klar zu kommen.
So oder so muss man den Leuten natürlich helfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber auf wessen Befehl hin?
> Die Polizei bekommt ja ihren Auftrag dort und dort hinzugehen und Sicherheit und Ordnung herzustellen.
> Wenn sie jetzt, wie du sagst, bewusst einige Straßenzüge ausgelassen hast, könnte man von einem Vorsatz sprechen und das ist dann strafrechtlich relevant, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> Wo ist also die Aufklärung dessen?
> Wo ist der Untersuchungsausschuss?



Das ist eine verdammt gute Frage, die ich hier seit Wochen stelle. Mein Tipp:
Die Schuld ist wegen systematisch anders gerichteter Interessen so fein verteilt, dass nie jemand wird Verantwortung tragen müssen. Letztlich fängt es ganz oben bei den politischen Vorgaben an und endet beim einzelnen Beamten auf der Straße. Irgendwo dazwischen stehen Einsatzpläne, wie viele Beamte wann wo im Einsatz sind, welche Strukturen für schnelle Reaktionen aufrecht erhalten werden oder eben nicht, etc.. Strafrechtlich kommt da nicht weiter. Wenn trotz erheblichen Gesamtaufwandes ein so offenkundiges Versagen vorliegt wie in Hamburg, dann muss die Aufarbeitung meist von ganz oben her auf politischer Ebene beginnen - eben z.B. mit einem Untersuchungsausschuss, der das Gesamtkonzept zerlegt. Aber der G20-Einsatz wurde ja gleich am Folgetag seitens der Politiker als voller Erfolg gewertet.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber der G20-Einsatz wurde ja gleich am Folgetag seitens der Politiker als voller Erfolg gewertet.



Das ist bei der Politik ja immer so.
Da wird nicht diskutiert, wieso die Regierungskoalition 15% Stimmen verloren hat, da wird gleich wieder auf eine Zusammenarbeit gepocht.
Und am Ende war die FDP so überrascht davon, dass man sie zu Sondierungsgesprächen eingeladen hat, dass sie erst mal eine gewisse Zeit braucht, um sich ausdenken zu können, wieso sie diese hätten platzen lassen können, denn eigentlich haben sie damit gerechnet, dass entweder die Grünen oder die CSU das schon vorher machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

Her mal wieder ein Opferbericht:
G20-Gipfel: Polizisten brechen Frau den Arm -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2017)

Und weiter geht es, hier ein, naja Bento, Bericht zu einer der Hausdurchsuchungen.
G20 in Hamburg: Nils war bei den Protesten dabei - die Polizei fuhrte bei ihm eine Razzia durch  - Gerechtigkeit - bento

Für mich grenzt das an Staatsgewalt, wenn Menschen, denen nichts konkretes 
vorgeworfen wird, eine Anzeige wegen schwerem Landesfriedensbruchs bekommen
und sie  mit den beschreibenen Mitteln eingeschüchtert werden sollen. Insbesondere
Hausdurchsuchungen beim Arbeitgeber, DGB, wirken in diesem Fall ungeheuerlich.

Nein, so geht das nicht! Da will jemand kosequent das Demonstrationsrecht aushebeln.
Solange es diesen Grundgesetzartikel noch gibt, lest ihn, verinnerlicht ihn und im Fall
des Falles, wenn unsere freiheitliche Grundordnung angegriffen, werdet aktiv.

_"(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben  alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht  möglich ist."_
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## acc (9. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die 0,31% der Polizisten gegen die jetzt ermittelt wird, haben nur auf die Gewalt der "Demonstranten" reagiert.



die haben also in voraussehender weise schon an den tagen zuvor nur auf die gwalt am donnerstag und danach reagiert?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Die neusten Entwicklungen:

G-20-Fahndung: Linksextremisten starten Jagd auf Polizisten

Schön finde ich, dass die Deutsche Polizeigewerkschaft die richtigen Worte für diese Personen findet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die neusten Entwicklungen:.


Die internen Ermittlungen verlaufen im Sande, Geschädigte von Polizeigewalt werden wie immer ohne Schadenersatz bleiben.
Warum nicht den Weg der Öffentlichkeit gehen und fragen wer es ist, um zumindest Hinweise auf Familienmitglieder oder
Adressen zu bekommen. Dann kann der Täter mit etwas Glück  recherchiert und angezeigt werden? Die Reaktion der Polizei
ist nur die übliche Verdunkelung. Genauso, wie sich gegen eindeutige Kennzeichnung der vermummten Polizisten gewehrt 
wird. Die Polizeiwillkür wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Und da haben wir die nächste Verharmlosung. Die Polizei hat für diese Leute und ihre Methoden schon die richtigen Worte gefunden.

Wie man diese Menschenjagd, die von einem bekannten linksextremistischen Forum initiiert, noch gutheißen kann, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie man diese Menschenjagd


die sich gegen Demonstranten wendet,  bewerten soll, ist weiterhin offen. 

Die völlig masslose Durchsuchung in Gewerkschaftsräumen ist weit
jenseits der Rechtstaatlichkeit gewesen. Es sollen die letzten wachsamen
Geister im Land zerschlagen werden. Es erinnert alles verdammt an 1923,
nur das die Polizei mit dem rechten Gesinde zusammenarbeitet.

Meine Meinung ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> die sich gegen Demonstranten wendet,  bewerten soll, ist weiterhin offen.



Aktion>Reaktion. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die völlig masslose Durchsuchung in Gewerkschaftsräumen ist weit jenseits der Rechtstaatlichkeit gewesen. Es sollen die letzten wachsamen Geister im Land zerschlagen werden. Es erinnert alles verdammt an 1923, nur das die Polizei mit dem rechten Gesinde zusammenarbeitet.



Dann sollte man vielleicht nicht mit „linkem Gesindel“ zusammenarbeiten, dass gerne mal von Bullenschweine und Faschistenstaat spricht (so wie es der allgemeine Umgangston auf Indymedia ist, wo die neuerliche Jagd auf Polizisten) initiiert wurde.

Was daran „wachsam“ sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ...



Die Sympathien sind offenkundig, wenn man diese Aktion von Indymedia auch noch gutheißt.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2017)

Die Soko in Hamburg hat auch jetzt auch Täterbilder veröffentlicht.

Soko Schwarzer Block Offentlichkeitsfahndung - Polizei Hamburg


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

Richtig so. Die sollen sich nicht sicher fühlen und die Härte des Staates spüren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Soko in Hamburg hat auch jetzt auch Täterbilder veröffentlicht.


Öffentliche Pranger in dieser Größenordnung gab es bisher nur bei der RAF.
Was wird den Tätern vorgeworfen, dass so ein Schritt gerechtfertigt ist?
Sind die Beweise eindeutig, oder sind es Mutmaßungen? Solide Ermittlung 
funktioniert anders.


----------



## aloha84 (18. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Öffentliche Pranger in dieser Größenordnung gab es bisher nur bei der RAF.
> Was wird den Tätern vorgeworfen, dass so ein Schritt gerechtfertigt ist?
> Sind die Beweise eindeutig, oder sind es Mutmaßungen? Solide Ermittlung
> funktioniert anders.



So handeln genau so, wie immer bei schweren Straftaten.
Wenn in Leipzig, München oder sonst wo z.B.: jemand in der Straßenbahn verprügelt wird, gibt es eine stille Fahndung.
Wenn das nichts bringt eine öffentliche Fahndung, mit Bildern im Internet, in Zeitungen und z.B.: der Fall von Berlin in der eine Frau zu Treppe runter getreten wurde, im Fernsehen.
Ist in meinen Augen vollkommen legitim.
Vor allem weil sämtliche Täter mit Bagatelldelikten und/oder nur Mitläufer auf Bildern und Videos unkenntlich gemacht wurden.
Man kann also relativ fest davon ausgehen, dass gegen die Gesuchten auf den Bildern Beweise vorliegen, welche diese Fahndung rechtfertigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Öffentliche Pranger in dieser Größenordnung gab es bisher nur bei der RAF.



Was hat die Öffentlichkeitsfahndung mit einem „Pranger“ zu tun?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wird den Tätern vorgeworfen, dass so ein Schritt gerechtfertigt ist?



Das wird wohl der jeweilige Richter entschieden haben, der dieser Maßnahme zugestimmt hat. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sind die Beweise eindeutig, oder sind es Mutmaßungen? Solide Ermittlung funktioniert anders.



Die Personen sind ja nicht bekannt, daher die Fahndung. Was genau ist jetzt das Problem?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Man kann also relativ fest davon ausgehen, dass gegen die Gesuchten auf den Bildern Beweise vorliegen, welche diese Fahndung rechtfertigen.


Ich habe mit das erste Video jetzt einmal angesehen. Das waren keine Demonstranten, dass war genau der Mob, den die Polizei, trotz vieler Anrufe von Bürgern, unbehelligt durch die Straßen hat marodieren lassen. Das erste Video zeigt deutlich angezündete Fahrzeuge und andere Schweinereien. Dann kommt Tumult und zwei Menschen aus der Gruppe,  deren Gesichter man sieht. Einen Zusammenhang zu konkreten Taten gab es nicht. Es ist wie immer nur ein "Mitgefangen mitgehangen", das hat mit Rechtstaat nichts zu tun. Warum war die Polizei nicht vor Ort? Es waren 33.000 Polizisten in der Stadt, sie haben die Bürger alleine gelassen. Im ersten Video sieht man keinen einzigen Polizisten.

Gibt es Videos mit eindeutigen Zuordnungen von Personen und Taten?


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

Naja du kannst dich als Polizist ja gerne mit Molotovcocktails bewerfen lassen, ich wäre da auch vorsichtig gewesen. Es hatte schon seinen Grund, dass das SEK und GSG9 kommen musste um die Anarchisten von den Dächern zu treiben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja du kannst dich als Polizist ja gerne mit Molotovcocktails bewerfen lassen, ich wäre da auch vorsichtig gewesen.


Ich bin kein Polizist, darum darf ich auch gehen. Findest Du es auch in Ordnung, wenn Polizisten nicht zu Fussballspielen gehen würden, weil sie dabei vielleicht verletzt werden könnten? Es geht um ein kleine Gruppe Deppen, die man Randalieren lässt, anstatt einzugreifen. Das ist der eigentliche Skandal. Dafür haben wir die Polizei,  33000 Polizisten waren in der Stadt. Die im ersten Video beschrieben ungeheuerliche Szene, und die Brandstifter gehören natürlich hinter Schloss und Riegel, aber eben nur die und nicht Mitläufer, zeigt doch nur, wozu junger Männer ohne Kontrolle fähig sind.



RtZk schrieb:


> Es hatte schon seinen Grund, dass das SEK und GSG9 kommen musste um die Anarchisten von den Dächern zu treiben.


Auf den Dächern vor der Schanze waren Zuschauer, das wurde längst geklärt. Da waren keine _"Betonplattenschmeißer". _Auch da hat die Polizei einem kleinen Mob 2h Zeit gegeben, um ein Viertel in Schutt und Asche zu legen. Diese Straftäter dingfest zu machen, ist doch völlig in Ordnung, solange es eindeutig Straftaten sind und diese eindeutig zuzuweisen sind. Für den Besitz einer Taucherbrille und Murmeln halte ich 15 Monate Freiheitsstrafe für unangemessen, wenn ich dagegen Polizisten sehe, die sich vermummt verstecken und unbeteiligten Zivilisten den Arm brechen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einen Zusammenhang zu konkreten Taten gab es nicht. Es ist wie immer nur ein "Mitgefangen mitgehangen", das hat mit Rechtstaat nichts zu tun.



Sieh dir das Urteil zu Oskar Gröning an. Es muss für eine Verurteilung keine konkrete Tat nachgewiesen werden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für den Besitz einer Taucherbrille und Murmeln halte ich 15 Monate Freiheitsstrafe für unangemessen



Der entsprechende Richter sah das offensichtlich anders.


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Polizist, darum darf ich auch gehen. Findest Du es auch in Ordnung, wenn Polizisten nicht zu Fussballspielen gehen würden, weil sie dabei vielleicht verletzt werden könnten? Es geht um ein kleine Gruppe Deppen, die man Randalieren lässt, anstatt einzugreifen. Das ist der eigentliche Skandal. Dafür haben wir die Polizei,  33000 Polizisten waren in der Stadt. Die im ersten Video beschrieben ungeheuerliche Szene, und die Brandstifter gehören natürlich hinter Schloss und Riegel, aber eben nur die und nicht Mitläufer, zeigt doch nur, wozu junger Männer ohne Kontrolle fähig sind



Ich verstehe dich jetzt richtige, du willst also, dass jemand irgendwohin geht wo das Riskio besteht, dass er bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennt? Die Polizisten würden sich bei dir bedanken. 33.000 Polizisten die nicht lebensmüde sind, exakt.

Natürlich gehören die Mitläufer ebenfalls bestraft und mit den ganzen Schaulustigen die die Polizeiarbeit behindern habe ich exakt 0 Mitleid, ist das Gleiche wie mit den Gaffern auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Dezember 2017)

Wieso läuft man da eigentlich mit? Ich drängel mich doch bei einem Bankraub auch nicht zum Geldautomaten durch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich jetzt richtige, du willst also, dass jemand irgendwohin geht wo das Riskio besteht, dass er bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennt? Die Polizisten würden sich bei dir bedanken. 33.000 Polizisten die nicht lebensmüde sind, exakt..


Das ist ihr freiwillig ausgewählter  Job. Dafür bekommen sie eine Gefahrenzulage. Dafür haben sie das Gewaltmonopol und dürfen bei Bedrohung die Schusswaffe nutzen. Aber ich bezahle nicht für Jammerlappen, die sich umdrehen. Ich brauche auch keine Feuerwehr, die Angst vor Bränden hat, keine Bergretter, die nicht auf Berge steigen oder eine Armee, die abhaut, wenn geschossen wird. 200 Pappnasen mit einer Handvoll Mollotowcocktails auf der einen Seite und Hubschrauber, Panzerwagen, Wasserwagen  und ein paar gut gerüstete Hundertschaften z.T. mit Pferden auf der anderen Seite, die Eingreifen sollen. Wenn sie ihre Arbeit nicht machen wollen, sollen sie kündigen, oder als Politesse Verkehrsknöllchen verteilen.

Es klingt für mich so, als schreiben hier ein paar Polizisten mit. Muss ich in Zukunft, sollte ich mal von Gewalttätern umringt sein, gar nicht versuchen, die Polizei zu rufen, weil denen ein Eingreifen zu gefährlich ist? Wollt ihr mir das sagen? Das kann nicht euer ernst sein?


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ihr freiwillig ausgewählter  Job. Dafür bekommen sie eine Gefahrenzulage. Dafür dürfen sie bei Bedrohung die Schusswaffe nutzen. Aber ich bezahle nicht für Jammerlappen, die sich umdrehen. Ich brauche auch keine Feuerwehr, die Angst vor Bränden hat oder eine Armee, die abhaut, wenn geschossen wird. 200 Pappnasen mit einer Handvoll Mollotowcocktails auf der einen Seite und Hubschrauber, Panzerwagen, Wasserwagen  und ein paar gu gerüstete Hundertschaften z.T. mit Pferden auf der anderen Seite, die Eengreifen sollen. Wenn sie ihre Arbeit nicht machen wollen, sollen sie kündigen, oder als Politesse Verkehrsknöllchen verteilen.
> 
> Es klingt für mich so, als schreiben hier ein paar Polizisten mit. Muss ich in Zukunft, sollte ich mal von Gewalttätern umringt sein, gar nicht versuchen, die Polizei zu rufen, weil denen ein Eingreifen zu gefährlich ist? Wollt ihr mir das sagen?



Es ist so weit mir bekannt keine Person in Lebensgefahr geschwebt, die ein sofortiges Eingreifen der Polizei notwendig gemacht hätte. Sie haben Ausrüstung die sie nicht nutzen dürfen, in manch anderen Ländern wäre die Polizei ohne Zögern rein, aber ich glaube einen Einsatz von Schusswaffen gegen so einen Mob befürwortest du dann doch nicht oder? 
Der "Panzerwagen" ist so leid es mir tut leider kein richtiger Panzer und selbst, wenn er es wäre, willst du die Leute etwas überfahren? Na das ist zwar alles Pack, aber den Tod wünsche ich ihnen dann doch nicht.

Und nein ein Polizist ist nicht Polizist geworden um in jeder Situation (wo es nicht nötig ist) sein Leben zu riskieren. Für solche Einsätze ist eher das SEK oder GSG9 gedacht, die ja dann letztendlich auch gekommen sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> ...aber ich glaube einen Einsatz von Schusswaffen gegen so einen Mob befürwortest du dann doch nicht oder? ...


Wenn ein Polizist akut angegriffen wird? Aber natürlich. Gewalt gegen Polizisten ist absolut tabu. Aber genau dieses zielgerichtete Eingreifen findet nicht statt. Als ich vor dreißig Jahren noch mit Demonstrierte, haben wir Steineschmeißer gegriffen und aus der Demonstration geworfen. Was ist kritisiere sind Angriffe auf harmlose Passanten. An die Straftäter trauen sich die Polizisten nicht ran, stattdessen werden Schwache verprügelt, schaut man auf die Vielzahl von Anzeigen. Passiv sitzenden werden Arme gebrochen, ihne werden offene Wunden zugefügt, etc. Das ist die Gewalteskalation, die ich in Hannover mitr Reiterstaffeln erlebte, die in friedlich Gruppen geritten sind. Was macht man dagene? Man schützt sich passiv.


----------



## JePe (18. Dezember 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sieh dir das Urteil zu Oskar Gröning an. Es muss für eine Verurteilung keine konkrete Tat nachgewiesen werden.



Sieh Dir Oskar Groening an, lies das Urteil - und wer weiss, vielleicht kommst Du dann von alleine darauf, dass dieser "Vergleich" selbst fuer Deine Verhaeltnisse unterirdisch ist. Falls Du eher der Einzeiler-Typ bist, findest Du hier eine Zusammenfassung. Wenn Du anschliessend das bewusste Mitwirken am Holocaust mit dem Mitfuehren von Murmeln und einer Taucherbrille immer noch auf eine Stufe bringen willst, gehoerst Du auf die Couch. Und ich meine nicht die zum Ausruhen.


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ein Polizist akut angegriffen wird? Aber natürlich. Gewalt gegen Polizisten ist absolut tabu. Aber genau dieses zielgerichtete Eingreifen findet nicht statt. Als ich vor dreißig Jahren noch mit Demonstrierte, haben wir Steineschmeißer gegriffen und aus der Demonstration geworfen. Was ist kritisiere sind Angriffe auf harmlose Passanten. An die Straftäter trauen sich die Polizisten nicht ran, stattdessen werden Schwache verprügelt, schaut man auf die Vielzahl von Anzeigen. Passiv sitzenden werden Arme gebrochen, ihne werden offene Wunden zugefügt, etc. Das ist die Gewalteskalation, die ich in Hannover mitr Reiterstaffeln erlebte, die in friedlich Gruppen geritten sind. Was macht man dagene? Man schützt sich passiv.



Ich glaube nicht an jede Geschichte die da von angeblich unbeteiligten erzählt wird, genauso wenig wie ich alle Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe oder Belästigungsvorwürfe ohne Beweise glaube, da sind viele Schmutzkampangen dabei, wie z.B die mit dem Republikaner Kandidaten auf den Senats Sitz von Alabama. Es gab sicher Polizeigewalt, aber ganz sicher nicht in dem Ausmaß wie es dargestellt wird, es ist immer das Gleiche, alle gegen die Polizei, aber, wenn man sie dann mal braucht ist man doch froh, dass sie da sind. 

Also fändest du es richtig, wenn einer dieser Anarchisten einen Molotowcocktail geworfen hätte wollen und ein Polizist ihm dafür in die Brust geschossen hätte?  Nein, man zielt nicht auf Beine oder Arme und in so einen Mob dann reinzukommen ist unmöglich, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Person dann überlebt hätte wären extrem niedrig. Halte ich absolut nicht für richtig. 
Besonders in Sicht auf so eine Situation bin ich froh in Deutschland und nicht z.B in den USA zu leben, wo man Angst haben muss, das man erschossen wird, nur weil man nicht schnell genug getan hat, was der Polizist gesagt hat ( und nein das ist nicht nur bei Schwarzen so).


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2017)

JePe schrieb:


> Sieh Dir Oskar Groening an, lies das Urteil - und wer weiss, vielleicht kommst Du dann von alleine darauf, dass dieser "Vergleich" selbst fuer Deine Verhaeltnisse unterirdisch ist. Falls Du eher der Einzeiler-Typ bist, findest Du hier eine Zusammenfassung. Wenn Du anschliessend das bewusste Mitwirken am Holocaust mit dem Mitfuehren von Murmeln und einer Taucherbrille immer noch auf eine Stufe bringen willst, gehoerst Du auf die Couch. Und ich meine nicht die zum Ausruhen.



Es geht darum, dass man keine konkrete Tat nachweisen muss. Wie ich es ja auch geschrieben habe. Weniger interpretieren, mehr lesen. Kann helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Also fändest du es richtig, wenn einer dieser Anarchisten einen Molotowcocktail geworfen hätte wollen und ein Polizist ihm dafür in die Brust geschossen hätte?  Nein, man zielt nicht auf Beine oder Arme und in so einen Mob dann reinzukommen ist unmöglich.


Ich habe das einmal live erlebt zu den Chaos Tagen in Hannover in den frühen Neunzigern, als ich eine verängstigte Freundin abholte. Ich sagte ihr, "die spielen nur" und ein Idiot hat einen Molotow Cocktail über unsere Haustür geworfen, als wird das Haus verließen. Die Polizei stand 50m weg und sah tatenlos zu. Der Idiot stand alleion, gut sichtbar. Ein Schuß ins Bein wäre angemessen gewesen, keine Frage. Nicht angemessen sind Kessel über viele Stunden. Die Polizei nutzt leider immer wieder massive Repressalien gegen alle, anstatt geziehlt die Straftäter zu verhaften.

Ich heiße in keine Weise die Gewalttäter in Hamburg gut. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, man hätte vieles vermeiden können, stattdessen werden großhlächige Hausdurchsuchungen, mit fragwürdigen Zielen durchgeführt. Auch die jetztige Prangeraktion halte ich für überzogen. Die Verursacher hätten einfach festgenommen werden müssen. Ich srehe schon das nächste Fussballspiel Braunschweig gegen Hannover, und eine olizei die wieder sagt, "ach nööö, das ist uns zu gefährlich" während tadtteiler in Schutt und Asche gelegt werden. Und hinterher kommen das Hausdurchsuchungen bei allen mit Tickets, weil es potentielle Gewalttäter sein. Soweit sind wir schon. Es gibt sehr viele Punkte, die mir übel aufstoßen, weil das Demonstrationsrecht eines unserer Grundrechte ist.


----------



## RtZk (18. Dezember 2017)

Noch einmal man schießt nicht in Gliedmaßen, in Deutschland schießt die Polizei auch nur, wenn direkte Gefahr für Leib und Leben einer Person besteht und diese bestand eindeutig nicht, da ein Schuss in ein Bein oder ein Arm keine ausreichende Mannstoppwirkung besitzt und daher wird in die Brust geschossen und zwar so lange bis der Angreifer auf dem Boden ist.

Ach ja , eines solltest du wissen, ein Polizist ist ein nur ein normaler Mensch und normale Menschen bekommen oft Mals psychische Probleme, nachdem sie einen Menschen erschossen haben.


----------



## Tengri86 (18. Dezember 2017)

Edit

gelöscht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So handeln genau so, wie immer bei schweren Straftaten.


Ich habe mir jetzt die fünf Videos angesehen, und aus der Perspektive der Polizei sehen  diese intensive Angriff mit schweren Pflastersteinen und Flaschen in der Tat sehr bedrohlich aus. In dieser Dimension habe ich das nie erlebt. Wenn zu meiner aktiven Zeit Steine geschmissen wurden, landeten dieser 50m vor der Polizei und waren mehr Drohung als Verletzungsgefahr. Pflastersteine, die den Helm treffen, können Genickbrüche auslösen. Das ist vesuchter Totschlag. Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass nur die konkreten Straftäter dingfest gemacht werden müssen. Aktuell läuft es eher auf flächendeckende Einschüchterung und Gängelung hinaus und das untergräbt das Demonstrationsrecht.

Einfach mal diesen Kommentare hören, so weit lag ich mit meiner Meinung nicht nebden unserer Prozeßordnung:
Prantls Politik - Fahndung nach G-20-Chaoten erinnert an RAF-Zeiten - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2017)

Was für eine unerträgliche Kungelei:

_"...Der Anwalt des Angeklagten, Alexander Kienzle, sagte der "taz": "Die  gesamten Bemühungen des Gerichts, den wahren Sachverhalt zu ermitteln,  werden durch die Polizei torpediert."_
G20-Gipfel in Hamburg: Polizisten erhielten Einblick in Zeugenaussagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und dann wundern sich einige Polizisten, warum weite Teile der Bevölkerung sauer sind.


----------



## Amon (19. Dezember 2017)

Und dann wundern sich einige Polizisten, warum linke Teile der Bevölkerung sauer sind.

i've fixed this for you

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (19. Dezember 2017)

Die Bevölkerung sieht regelmässig das Straftäter (annähernd) straffrei davon kommen. Über so etwas zuckt man dann nur noch die Schultern, wenn man nicht gerade Linker ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2017)

Amon schrieb:


> Und dann wundern sich einige Polizisten, warum linke Teile der Bevölkerung sauer sind.


Hat der rechte Teil ein Problem mit einem ordentlichen Rechtstaat? Eine Polizei, die nicht sauber ermittelt, bringt uns nichts, oder?


Rolk schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung sieht regelmässig das Straftäter (annähernd) straffrei davon kommen.


Wenn es ein Straftäter ist, wurde er verurteilt. Wenn es ein Verdächtiger ist, solltest Du zwischen Verdacht und Urteil
unterscheiden. Eines der größten Probleme ist unsere Polizei, die mit schlechten Ermittlungen den Gerichten die Chance
auf Verurteilung nimmt. Mutmaßungen helfen nicht, es geht um fundierte Beweise.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Über so etwas zuckt man dann nur noch die Schultern, wenn man nicht gerade Linker ist.



Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat. Wenn ein möglicher Täter frei kommt, reicht die Beweislage eben nicht aus ihn zu verurteilen.
Und das ist auch richtig so.
Ich will keine Zustände wie in den USA, wo vermutlich mehrere Tausend unschuldig im Knast hocken.


----------



## blautemple (20. Dezember 2017)

Eben, solange die Schuld nicht eindeutig bewiesen ist, gilt man in diesem Land als unschuldig und das ist absolut richtig so.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2017)

Dann können wir in Zukunft Scharfschützen bei diesen Demos postieren die jeden der Polizisten angreift gleich erledigt und alle anderen bekommen nichts ab^^


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann können wir in Zukunft Scharfschützen bei diesen Demos postieren die jeden der Polizisten angreift gleich erledigt und alle anderen bekommen nichts ab^^



Ich glaube, dass das nicht gut geht, wenn die Demonstranten sich als Polizisten verkleiden.
Würde ich jedenfalls machen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2017)

Ähm die stehen sich da schon Phalanx an Phalanx gegenüber. Nen einzelnen Cop wirst du da nicht im Haufen finden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2017)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann können wir in Zukunft Scharfschützen bei diesen Demos postieren die jeden der Polizisten angreift gleich erledigt und alle anderen bekommen nichts ab^^


Zwischen einer Füsilierung und Ergreifung liegen Welten. Die Steinwurf Videos haben mich in der Konzentriertheit ziemlich sauer gemacht, da wurden mehr als Grenzen überschritten, trotzdem ahne ich, die wenigen Sekunden in den veröffentlichten Videos sind alle kritischen Situationen. Oder ich hoffe es zumindest,



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ähm die stehen sich da schon Phalanx an Phalanx  gegenüber. Nen einzelnen Cop wirst du da nicht im Haufen finden.


Phalanx, also Schilde und Waffen hat nur die eine Seite, die andere wird schon verhaftet und bekommt 15 Monate Gefängnis, wenn sie mit Taucherbrille und Murmeln aufgegriffen wird. Wahrscheinlich ist das hier näher an der Realität, als viele glauben:
Schlagstocke und Pyrotechnik sichergestellt: Polizei lost unerlaubte Kinderdemo auf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Soko in Hamburg hat auch jetzt auch Täterbilder veröffentlicht.
> 
> Soko Schwarzer Block Offentlichkeitsfahndung - Polizei Hamburg



Dieses "jetzt" fand meiner Erinnerung nach vor der Veröffentlichung von Polizisten-Fotos durch Polizei-geschädigte statt. Nette Randnotiz übrigens an dieser Stelle: Polizeiliche Zeugen sollen in den bereits laufenden Verfahren freien Zugriff auf diverse Ermittlungsakten, etc. gehabt haben, konnte sich also wunderbar absprechen bzw. etwaige Widersprüche gegenüber bereits getätigten Aussagen vermeiden. "Rechtsstaat" heißt heutzutage offensichtlich "Staat" und "gegen links"...




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Öffentliche Pranger in dieser Größenordnung gab es bisher nur bei der RAF.
> Was wird den Tätern vorgeworfen, dass so ein Schritt gerechtfertigt ist?
> Sind die Beweise eindeutig, oder sind es Mutmaßungen? Solide Ermittlung
> funktioniert anders.



Gab es jemals soviele RAF-Verdächtige, wie jetzt vermutlich Unschuldige an den Pranger gestellt wurden?
Was es definitiv nicht gab: Ein Internet, dass derartige Beschuldigungen, sollten sie mit realen Personen verknüpft werden, nie wieder vergisst.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

Sorry, aber es ist wahrscheinlich, dass jemand, der an den Tagen des G20-Gipfels dabei gefilmt oder fotografiert wird, wie er gerade seine Schwarze Kleidung ablegt oder gar weg wirft und das auch noch in der Nähe der Konfliktzonen etwas mit Straftaten zu tun hat und das ist daher schon sehr verdächtig, daher hat ein Richter entschieden, dass dies für eine Öffentlichkeitsfahndung  genügt. 
Korrekt ist aber natürlich, dass sie erst schuldig sind, wenn ein Richter den Schuldspruch gesprochen hat und davor lediglich Verdächtige.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2017)

Es ist zumindest unwahrscheinlich, dass ganze 90 schwerstkriminelle Serientäter mitten in einem erfolgreichen Polizeiansatz mit tausenden Beamten mit erweiterten, diverse Grundrechte außer Kraft setzenden Befugnissen unbemerkt Straftaten begehen und dann durch eine dichte Kette von Kontrollen in die ganze Bundesrepublik fliehen konnten.

Genau das ist aber die Gesamtgeschichte, die die Hamburger Polizei hier auftischt. Und wäre auch nur eine einzige dieser Behauptungen falsch, wäre das Gesamtvorgehen hochfragwürdig. Umgekehrt ist die Hamburger Polizei in der Vergangenheit mehrfach mit rabiatem Vorgehen gegen Unschuldige aufgefallen (bis hin zu gestürmten Wohnungen, längeres Festhalten, schwere Körperletzungen, etc.). Was ist also wahrscheinlicher: Das alle 90 gezeigten schuldig und eine große Gefahr für die Bevölkerung sind, oder dass die Polizei mal wieder die Grenzen der Rechtsstaatlichkeit überschreitet? Man beachte als erste Indiz für die Unbefangenheit der Beamten die mit typischen Rassisten-Ausdrücken formulierten Täterbeschreibungen in den Abschnitten Elbchaussee und Rondenberg.

(Kleines Ratespiel in diesem Zusammenhang: Welche der folgenden Personen sind wohl "südländisch" und welche "mitteleuropäisch"?
https://www.polizei.hamburg/content...682d408ea22751d7d153c/data/rondenbarg-ut4.png
https://www.polizei.hamburg/content...71349c1c49fa6408c5379/data/rondenbarg-ut6.png
https://www.polizei.hamburg/content...8a9ff3a6372d7e1/data/01-elbchaussee-ut3-b.png
Rondenbarg - Polizei Hamburg)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal wieder ein Interview mit einem Polizisten, über die internen Zustände. Die hier mitlesenden und schreibenden Polizisten sollten, so meine Hoffnung, einfach mal in sich gehen, ihren Amtseid noch einmal lesen, und für sich bewerten, ob alles, was sich machen und wollen sinnvoll ist. Danke.

*„Die Feinde sind immer die Linken und die Ausländer“*
Rassismus in der Polizei: Ein junger Polizist berichtet - Politik - jetzt.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön, zumindest wenn man eindeutig den richtigen identifiziert hat. Aktive Gewalt hat auf Demos nichts zu suchen!

*Dreieinhalb Jahre Haft für Flaschenwurf bei G20*
Hamburg: G20-Randalierer verurteilt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wenn jetzt noch die gewaltbereiten Polizisten, die Unbeteiligte zusammenschlugen ebenso harte Strafen bekommen, um
für die Zukunft ein Zeichen zu setzen, wäre die Welt vielleicht ein Stück friedlicher. Denn beide Seiten verstehen solche 
Botschaften, es sind keine gewöhlichen Kriminellen. Die Weltverbesserungsdemonstranten wissen, dass ihr Leben nach 
Jahren im Knast zerstört ist, genauso wie Polizisten verstehen, was mit ihnen nach einer unehrenhaften Entlassung und
streichen der Pensionsanspüche passiert. Warum genau diese wirksame Strafe so selten angewendet wird, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2018)

Weil Polizisten nur durch Initiative ihres unmittelbaren Kollegen, nicht selten also Teile ihres Freundeskreises, verurteilt werden könnten - und genauso wünschen sich das Polizisten respektive deren gewerkschaftliche Vertretung auch 

Weiß eigentlich jemand, was in anderen Fällen für leichte Verletzungen durch einmaligen Einsatz improvisierter Waffen verhängt wird? Nicht, dass mir der Werfer sympatisch wäre, aber ich glaube mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass z.B. Nazis die mit ner Latte auf politisch oder ethnisch andersartige geschlagen haben (also ebenfalls politisch motiviert handelten), z.T. mit deutlich unter einem Jahr davon kamen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2018)

Tja die Polizei^^
Munchner Polizist soll an G20-Krawallen mitgewirkt haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2018)

Interessant: Wenn es Vorwürfe gegen unrechtmäßigen Gewalteinsatz gegen Hamburger Polizisten im Dienst gibt, ermitteln die Hamburger selber ungeachtet aller Befangenheitsvorwürfe. Wenn der Übeltäter außerhalb der dienstlich gewünschten Richtung gewirkt hat, ist es auf einmal kein Problem, die Ermittlungen an zumindest etwas unabhängigere Personen abzugeben...
-Republik


----------



## JePe (21. Februar 2018)

Nicht mehr ganz druckfrisch, aber:

Mehrere Klagen gegen die Stadt Hamburg eingereicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> ... aber...


Die vier Klagen muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Es ist eines Rechtstaat nicht würdig. 
Das muss jurisitsche Konsequenzen haben, wenn nicht, wird es andere Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die vier Klagen muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Es ist eines Rechtstaat nicht würdig.



Das entscheidet ja zum Glück noch immer die Judikative.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das muss jurisitsche Konsequenzen haben, wenn nicht, wird es andere Konsequenzen haben.



Und ob es Konsequenzen haben muss, entscheidet auch die Judikative, sonst niemand. 

Aber jetzt bin ich neugierig, was sind das für andere „Konsequenzen“ die es sonst haben wird?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2018)

Wir werden sehen, wie die Judikative entscheidet.
Und wenn es keine juristischen Konsequenzen hat
und Köpfe in der Polizeiführung rollen, dann will ich
mir die nächsten Polizeieinsätze nicht ausmalen. 
Das wäre ein Freifahrtsschein für Gewaltorgien.

Damit sind für mich Demonstrationen tabu, das 
Demonstrationsrecht ist quasi ausgesetzt, wenn 
willkürliche Gewalt erlaubt ist.

Warten wir ab, was mit Fussballspielen passiert, 
das richtungsweisende Urteil, dass Vereine bei
Risikospielen die Kosten tragen müssen wird auch
in dem Bereich massive Veränderungen bringen.

Mal sehen, wen der blinde Mob dann verprügelt,
wenn nicht Menschen in anderen Städte und wie
die Polizei in den Fällen reagieren wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2018)

Es zieht Kreis, das Verhalten beim G20 war erst der Anfag:
Polizei in NRW soll robuster werden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2018)

Lustig die Rechten rennen vor Angst im Kreis, dass der Staat sein Gewaltmonopol verliert und die Linken, dass er es überstrapaziert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

Um die Urteile im Rahmen des G20 ins Verhältnis zu setzen, sollte man sich diese milden Strafen auf der Zunge zergehen lassen:
Dresden: "Gruppe Freital"-Terrorprozess - lange Haftstrafen fur Angeklagte - SPIEGEL ONLINE

- Ein Flaschenwurf als Demonstrant beim G20 bringt 3,5 Jahre,
- Mitglied einer rechten Terrorvereinigung mit massiven Anschlägen ist ab 4 Jahren zu haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. März 2018)

Die Hauptangeklagten haben 10 und 9 1/2 Jahre bekommen und die 4 Jahre gab es für einen 18-Jährigen (Jugendstrafrecht), der umfassend ausgesagt hat.

Steht auch alles so im Text. Die Nebelkerzen können also wieder eingepackt werden.

PS: Lustig einen Artikel zu verlinken, in dem von langen Haftstrafen die Rede ist, um sich dann im nächsten Atemzug über "milde Strafen" zu echauffieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Hauptangeklagten haben 10 und 9 1/2 Jahre bekommen ....:


_"...Die übrigen vier Verurteilten im Alter von 27, 30, 39 und 40 Jahren erhielten Freiheitsstrafen zwischen acht und fünf Jahren ..."_
Quelle: Siehe verlinkten Artikel

Du kannst Deine Nebelkerze wieder ausmachen. Vier Jahre für einen Geständigen und fünf Jahre als nächst geringste Strafe für ein Mitglied in einer aktiven terroristischen Vereinigung und Beteilung an Anschlägen, ist im Vergleich zu 3,5 Jahren für einen Flaschenwurf absurd. Die Hauptstrafe für die Rädelsführer geht dann in Ordnung, zum Glück ist niemand gestorben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. März 2018)

Zum Glück entscheiden das in Deutschland noch Gerichte. 

Und es gibt nunmal einen Unterschied zwischen Radelsführern und Mitläufern. Das ist keine neue Erfindung.  Und zum Flaschenwerfer. Der saß bereits wegen Körperverletzung im Gefängnis. Also Wiederholungstäter. Der kriegt nunmal eine höhere Strafe, als ein Ersttäter. Auch nichts neues, auch keine Überraschung.

Aber dann funktioniert die falsche Behauptung ja nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Glück entscheiden das in Deutschland noch Gerichte.


Richtig, trotzdem sind die Urteile in G20 Prozessen als sehr hart einzustufen.

Urteile gegen Polizisten wegen schwerer bandenmäßiger Körperverletzung
habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen, hoffe aber weiter auf Gerechtigkeit
für die Opfer. Manchmal malen die Gerichtsmühlen langsam.


----------



## JePe (18. Mai 2018)

Mittendrin statt nur dabei: Polizisten marschieren beim "Schwarzen Block" mit.


----------



## Rolk (18. Mai 2018)

Klar, der schwarze Mob wurde von 4 getarnten Polizisten ins Verderben geführt.^^

Da werden einige Linke und Grüne aufpassen müssen sich nicht bis auf die Knochen zu blamieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Klar, der schwarze Mob wurde von 4 getarnten Polizisten ins Verderben geführt.^^
> 
> Da werden einige Linke und Grüne aufpassen müssen sich nicht bis auf die Knochen zu blamieren.


Wie stehst du zu Polizisten, die Drogen verkaufen und dann die Käufer festnehmen?
Wie stehst Du zu Polizisten, die in zivil rasen, drängeln und nötigen und dann andere Verkehrsteilnehmer aufzeichnen?
Wie stehst Du zu Polizisten, die Steine schmeißen und anderen welche geben?

Schwieriges Thema, man kann der Meinung sein, wer sich provozieren lässt, ist selber schuld. 
Man kann aber auch argumentieren, dass Polizisten nicht provozieren dürfen. Schwierig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2018)

4 Polizisten auf mehrere zehntausend "friedlichen" Demonstranten vom schwarzen Block. Klar, die wären ohne die vier vermutlich total gewaltfrei geblieben 

Warum diese Leute dann trotzdem ständig vermummt sind und mit Gegenständen werfen, ist wohl nebensächlich. Aber hauptsache die "böse, böse" Polizei ist schuld. Ne ist klar.


----------



## JePe (18. Mai 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Klar, der schwarze Mob wurde von 4 getarnten Polizisten ins Verderben geführt.^^



Ich sehe nicht, dass ich das behauptet haette. Aber wenn das Deine Projektion ist, kann ich damit leben.

Uebrigens wurde 2003 das erste Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD eingestellt, weil sog. V-Leute bis in die Parteifuehrung vorgerueckt waren. Wie es um die Unterwanderung des sog. "Schwarzen Block" durch Polizei & Co. steht, ist spekulativ. Aber wenn die Polizei selbst mitmarschiert, halte ich das mindestens fuer fragwuerdig. Illegal duerfte es obendrein sein (sog. Vermummungsverbot) - womit die Aussagen der Polizisten unter ein Beweisverwertungsverbot fallen duerften. Was dann die Frage aufwirft: welchen Sinn hatte das ... ?



Rolk schrieb:


> Da werden einige Linke und Grüne aufpassen müssen sich nicht bis auf die Knochen zu blamieren.



?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie stehst du zu Polizisten, die Drogen verkaufen und dann die Käufer festnehmen?
> Wie stehst Du zu Polizisten, die in zivil rasen, drängeln und nötigen und dann andere Verkehrsteilnehmer aufzeichnen?
> Wie stehst Du zu Polizisten, die Steine schmeißen und anderen welche geben?
> 
> ...



Nunja: Im Gegensatz zu Drogenverkäufen, Rasen und Steine schmeißen zieht "sich vermummen" keine direkten Opfer nach sich. Von daher könnte man das als Ermittlugnstaktik schon praktizieren, um eine schnellere Beweissicherung mit Beamten mitten im Geschehen zu garantieren. Ist mir auf alle Fälle sympathischer als flächendeckende einseitige Videoüberwachung
ABER
Dann muss auch sichergestellt werden, dass die Kollegen Bescheid wissen. Wenn dagegen eine politische Demonstration wegen Verstößen gegen das Vermummungsverbot angehalten wird, in der Beamte gegen das Vermummungsverbot verstoßen, dann sind das wirklich Methoden aus einer Bananenrepublik.

Wurde eigentlich mittlerweile geklärt, wieso die zur Bekämpfung von "8000 Militanten" versammelte Polizeigewalt zwar eine Woche lang die Grundrechte von über einer Million Bürger mit Füßen treten konnte, aber nicht einmal einen einzelnen Straßenzug vor 200-300 Krawalltypen geschützen geschweige denn diese festnehmen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja: Im Gegensatz zu Drogenverkäufen, Rasen und Steine schmeißen zieht "sich vermummen" keine direkten Opfer nach sich.


Es ist so absurd. Eine zu dem Zeitpunkt noch friedliche Demonstration wird wegen Vermummten aufgelöst.
Und jetzt stellt sich heraus, es waren auch vermummte Polizisten. Wo leben wir eigentlich und welche
Konsequenzen haben diese massiven Eingriffe in die Demokratie, in diesem Fall das widerrechtliche
beenden einer Demontration? Und die rechten feixen und lachen, verhöhnen den Rechtstaat und es
bleibt folgenlos weil die Polizei mit ihnen sympathisiert

Bis in die achziger war das Vermummen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Es musste ja unbedingt eine Straftat
werden. Ordnungswidirgkeiten dürfen Polizisten begehen, Straftaten nicht. Wo bleiben also die Anzeigen
gegen die Straftaten der Polizisten, wo bleiben die ersten Identifizierungen jener Polizisten, die nach-
weislich friedferige Unbeteiligte zusammengeschlagen haben? Polizisten ermitteln nicht gegen Polizisten,
es entsteht ein rechtsfreier Raum. Stattdessen werden für Bagatelldelikte, wie der Transport einer Taucher-
brille  drakonische Strafen verhängt.

Die Menschen  in diesem Staat wollen es so und sie werden bekommen, was sie wollen, die nächste Diktatur. 
Es ist so zum Kotzen, wenn unsere Polizei und der Verfassungsschutz unseren Rechtstaat untergräbt. Dann
können die Rechten wieder ihre SA Uniformen aus dem Schrank holen und weite Teile der Bevölkerung
terrorisieren. In Sachsen ist es in vielen Regionen schon so.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann muss auch sichergestellt werden, dass die Kollegen Bescheid wissen.


Schills Polizisten verprugeln sich - taz.de
Schmerzhafter Irrtum auf Mai-Demo: Polizisten verprugeln Kollegen - n-tv.de

Aber wehe, wenn man als Polizist einen "Erste-Klassen-Menschen", also einen Polizisten verprügelt, Dann
wird komischer ermittelt, die Beamten werden identifiziert und es gibt Urteile. Werden aber friedliche
Bürger zusammengeschlagen, passiert nichts:
Haftstrafe fur Prugel-Polizisten - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich mittlerweile geklärt, wieso die zur Bekämpfung von "8000 Militanten" versammelte Polizeigewalt zwar eine Woche lang die Grundrechte von über einer Million Bürger mit Füßen treten konnte, aber nicht einmal einen einzelnen Straßenzug vor 200-300 Krawalltypen geschützen geschweige denn diese festnehmen?



Es wird halt auch nicht wahrer, wenn man es ständig wiederholt. Die Grundrechte von einer Million Bürger wurden nicht mit Füßen getreten. 

Fast alle Demos konnte ohne Probleme stattfinden. Das die "Welcome to hell" Demo keine 2 Meter weit kam, ist einzig und alleine die Schuld jener "Demonstranten" die nie friedlich sein wollten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist so absurd. Eine zu dem Zeitpunkt noch friedliche Demonstration wird wegen Vermummten aufgelöst.



Genau, die "friedliche" Demonstration vom schwarzen Block. Guter Lacher 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und jetzt stellt sich heraus, es waren auch vermummte Polizisten. Wo leben wir eigentlich und welche Konsequenzen haben diese massiven Eingriffe in die Demokratie, in diesem Fall das widerrechtliche beenden einer Demontration?



Genau vier Polizisten unter zehntausenden Vermummten vom Schwarzen Block sind das Problem und nicht die zehntausend Vermummten, die eh nie friedlich sein wollten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ]Und die rechten feixen und lachen, verhöhnen den Rechtstaat und es bleibt folgenlos weil die Polizei mit ihnen sympathisiert



Ach die gesamte Polizei sympathisiert mit ihnen? Ein Hoch auf Verallgemeinerung. Und das von dem User der sonst bei Verallgemeinerung sofort im Quadrat springt. Kannste dir nicht ausdenken 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis in die achziger war das Vermummen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Es musste ja unbedingt eine Straftat werden.



Gesetze können sich mit der Zeit ändern. Als Hamburger kann ich übrigens bestätigen, dass fast alle Demos in der Stadt auch ohne Vermummung auskommen. Bloß eine Gruppe kriegt es irgendwie nie hin. Warum bloß? Wohl nicht etwa, um die Fahndung nach ihnen zu erschweren, wenn sie mal wieder randaliert haben?

Aber das wäre ja viel zu naheliegend.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ordnungswidirgkeiten dürfen Polizisten begehen, Straftaten nicht. Wo bleiben also die Anzeigen gegen die Straftaten der Polizisten, wo bleiben die ersten Identifizierungen jener Polizisten, die nach-weislich friedferige Unbeteiligte zusammengeschlagen haben?



Bitte schön:

BKA  -  Erstattung einer Strafanzeige
Onlinewache Polizei Hamburg - Polizei Hamburg



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Polizisten ermitteln nicht gegen Polizisten, es entsteht ein rechtsfreier Raum.



Lustigerweise kommen fast alle Bürger wunderbar aus und leben nicht im ominösen "rechtsfreien" Raum, der hier herbei phantasiert wird. Wie schaffen die das bloß? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stattdessen werden für Bagatelldelikte, wie der Transport einer Taucherbrille  drakonische Strafen verhängt.



Funfact. Aber nicht von Polizisten (Exekutive), sondern von Richtern (Judikative).

Kann man schon mal im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen, gell? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschen  in diesem Staat wollen es so und sie werden bekommen, was sie wollen, die nächste Diktatur.



                        

Als in diversen Threads vor den Problemen gewarnt wurden (die dann auch tatsächlich eingetreten sind), die durch die falsche Politik von Frau Merkel entstehen werden, wurde das als Hirngespinst abgetan, aber wenn Gewalttäter ihre verdiente Strafe von ordentlichen Gerichten bekommen, dann droht die nächste Diktatur?

Das sind doch lediglich "gefühlte" Wahrheiten und "unbegründete" Ängste. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist so zum Kotzen, wenn unsere Polizei und der Verfassungsschutz unseren Rechtstaat untergräbt.



Stimmt, wenn sie randalierend durch die Straßen ziehen, Autos anzünden und Geschäfte plündern....

Merkst selbst, oder?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wehe, wenn man als Polizist einen "Erste-Klassen-Menschen", also einen Polizisten verprügelt, Dann wird komischer ermittelt, die Beamten werden identifiziert und es gibt Urteile.



Einfache Lösung, einfach keine Polizisten zusammenschlagen. Wüsste nicht, warum sowas noch erklären muss.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Werden aber friedliche Bürger zusammengeschlagen, passiert nichts: Haftstrafe fur Prugel-Polizisten - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt



Ein 15 Jahre alter Artikel (der mit G20 letzten Sommer nichts zu tun hat), bei dem ein Urteil ergangen ist und die Polizisten rechtskräftig verurteilt worden sind, soll deinen Punkt beweisen, dass nichts passiert? 

Großes Kino. 

PS: Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Lacher am Abend


----------



## RtZk (18. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Menschen  in diesem Staat wollen es so und sie werden bekommen, was sie wollen, die nächste Diktatur.



Soll ich dir verraten was dir zeigt wieso wir in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie leben?  Du kannst den Staat, seine Behörden und jeden den du willst kritisieren wie du möchtest, du darfst sogar sagen wir bewegen uns auf eine Diktatur zu, so lange du niemanden beleidigst oder zu Gewalt aufrufst darfst du in Deutschland eigentlich alles sagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Soll ich dir verraten was dir zeigt wieso wir in einer freiheitlichen Demokratie leben?  Du kannst den Staat, seine Behörden und jeden den du willst kritisieren wie du möchtest, du darfst sogar sagen wir bewegen uns auf eine Diktatur zu, so lange du niemanden beleidigst oder zu Gewalt aufrufst darfst du in Deutschland eigentlich alles sagen.


Ist das der ganze Anspruch, den Du hast? Reden zu können, was man will? Wenn Du Dir anschaust, wie sich eine relativ kleine Gruppe massiv bereichert, wenn Du bewertest, wie Korruption und steuerliche Willkür Stück für Stück tiefer in die Gesellschaft eindringen, wenn Du dir anschaust, was es für Urteile in Wirtschaftsprozessen gibt, wenn z.B. ehemalige Vermögensberater von Firmen widerrechtlich als Konkursverwalter eingesetzt werden und sich bereichern, dann entfernen wir uns immer weiter von rechtstaatlichen Grundsätzen. Insbesondere die Willkür im Steuerrecht ist für Selbstständige kaum noch zu ertragen, weil es keine Planungssicherheit mehr gibt. Bin ich als selbstständiger Ingenieur z.B. gewerbesteuerpflichtig, oder nicht? Das ist Ermessensache und man kann rückwirkend für zehn Jahre urplötzlich doch veranlangt werden. Daran zerbrechen Geschäftsmodelle und in Folge Existenzen. 

Kritisieren kann man es, ja, ändern wird sich wenig, weil Gerichte so unerträglich überlastet sind, das Urteile oberflächlich und erst nach Jahren bis Jahrzehnten getroffen werden. Bist Du z.B. zufrieden mit der Aufarbeitung zum Abgasskandal? Kritisieren dürfen wir die Verschleppungen, schöner wäre es, wenn die Politik nicht eine schützende Hand über Schwerverbrecher legen würde. Das Nveau ist bei uns noch hoch, trotzdem ist es sinnvoll, wenn Globalisierungsgegner dem G20 und seinen Entscheidungen auf die Finger schauen und Protestieren, wenn es notwendig ist.

Und wenn man sieht, wie der Protest gegen G20, der ursächlich mit dem oben beschreibenem zusammenhängt, auf weiter Flur behindert wurde, dann ist das nicht mehr lustig. Ja, kritisieren kann man es, machst Du es zu offensichtlich, wirst Du bei der nächsten Demonstration vorläufig festgenommen oder Dir werden als Journalist Akreditierungen entzogen. Das ist alles ganz und gar nicht mehr witzig. Und die Masse freut sich, wenn der schwarze Block verprügelt wird, aber um die geht es gar nicht, die störten immer und sie werden immer stören. Parallel dazu wird die fundierte Kritik mundtot gemacht.


----------



## RtZk (19. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist das der ganze Anspruch, den Du hast? Reden zu können, was man will? Wenn Du Dir anschaust, wie sich eine relativ kleine Gruppe massiv bereichert, wenn Du bewertest, wie Korruption und steuerliche Willkür Stück für Stück tiefer in die Gesellschaft eindringen, wenn Du dir anschaust, was es für Urteile in Wirtschaftsprozessen gibt, wenn z.B. ehemalige Vermögensberater von Firmen widerrechtlich als Konkursverwalter eingesetzt werden und sich bereichern, dann entfernen wir uns immer weiter von rechtstaatlichen Grundsätzen. Insbesondere die Willkür im Steuerrecht ist für Selbstständige kaum noch zu ertragen, weil es keine Planungssicherheit mehr gibt. Bin ich als selbstständiger Ingenieur z.B. gewerbesteuerpflichtig, oder nicht? Das ist Ermessensache und man kann rückwirkend für zehn Jahre urplötzlich doch veranlangt werden. Daran zerbrechen Geschäftsmodelle und in Folge Existenzen.
> 
> Kritisieren kann man es, ja, ändern wird sich wenig, weil Gerichte so unerträglich überlastet sind, das Urteile oberflächlich und erst nach Jahren bis Jahrzehnten getroffen werden. Bist Du z.B. zufrieden mit der Aufarbeitung zum Abgasskandal? Kritisieren dürfen wir die Verschleppungen, schöner wäre es, wenn die Politik nicht eine schützende Hand über Schwerverbrecher legen würde. Das Nveau ist bei uns noch hoch, trotzdem ist es sinnvoll, wenn Globalisierungsgegner dem G20 und seinen Entscheidungen auf die Finger schauen und Protestieren, wenn es notwendig ist.
> 
> Und wenn man sieht, wie der Protest gegen G20, der ursächlich mit dem oben beschreibenem zusammenhängt, auf weiter Flur behindert wurde, dann ist das nicht mehr lustig. Ja, kritisieren kann man es, machst Du es zu offensichtlich, wirst Du bei der nächsten Demonstration vorläufig festgenommen oder Dir werden als Journalist Akreditierungen entzogen. Das ist alles ganz und gar nicht mehr witzig. Und die Masse freut sich, wenn der schwarze Block verprügelt wird, aber um die geht es gar nicht, die störten immer und sie werden immer stören. Parallel dazu wird die fundierte Kritik mundtot gemacht.



Korruption? Der Korruptionswahrnehmungsindex CPI von Transparency Internationalt , vielleicht lebst du ja in einem anderen Land. 
Steuerliche Willkür? Wo hast du denn das aufgeschnappt? Auf Indymedia?
Ob ich zufrieden bin mit der Aufarbeitung zum Abgassskandal? Nun ja, um es ehrlich zu sagen mir ist es egal, ich finde es nur beeindruckend wie andere Länder ihre Firmen schützen und wie wir unsere ins offene Messer laufen lassen. Ach ja und vielleicht solltest du denn Begriff Schwerverbrecher noch einmal nachschlagen.
Puh, der schwarze Block wird verprügelt? Ich glaube du verwechselst da etwas, der schwarze Block ist derjenige der andere verprügelt und Anarchie verbreiten will. Dir ist schon bekannt wieso die sich alle schwarz kleiden und Sturmmasken tragen? Sie wollen Straftaten begehen und nicht zur Rechenschaft für ihre Taten gezogen werden.
Du kannst mir gerne sagen wer mundtot gemacht wird, eventuell verwechselst du Deutschland auch mit der Türkei.


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Korruption? Der Korruptionswahrnehmungsindex CPI von Transparency Internationalt , vielleicht lebst du ja in einem anderen Land.


Transparency International : Deutschland rutscht auf Korruptionsindex ab | ZEIT ONLINE
Korruptionsbekampfung: Bummelmeister Deutschland | LobbyControl
Das liest sich dann doch schon etwas anders.


----------



## RtZk (19. Mai 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Transparency International : Deutschland rutscht auf Korruptionsindex ab | ZEIT ONLINE
> Korruptionsbekampfung: Bummelmeister Deutschland | LobbyControl
> Das liest sich dann doch schon etwas anders.



Vielleicht solltest du dir das erst einmal selbst durch lesen, und was ist daran schlimm wenn einen Luxemburg und Großbritannien überholen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

11 Länder sind weniger korrupt als Deutschland. Na wenn das nicht der ultimative Beweis für die drohende Dikatur ist...

Also für Unterhaltung ist jedenfalls gesorgt


----------



## Tilfred (19. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Korruption? Der Korruptionswahrnehmungsindex CPI von Transparency Internationalt , vielleicht lebst du ja in einem anderen Land.



Auf eine schnell erstellte Exel Tabelle verlässt Du Dich? Lustig oder traurig, die üblichen Verdächtigen verteilen sich genauso wie
die "Lügenpresse" gerade einteilt. Ausgemachte "Schurkenstaaten" sind natürlich ganz unten zusammen auf der Liste!

Ich dachte zuerst, schau an, die Kiwis! Doch nicht so ganz ohne wie man immer denkt. Und Deutschland und die USA da wo sie hingehören.

Aber, die Liste ist ja anders rum!

Und mal sehen wie lange ich noch "Lügenpresse" in der besten Demokratie im Universum sagen darf...     < besser ist das


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2018)

Man sollte vieleicht erstmal wissen anhand welcher Kriterien dort eigentlich der Grad der Korruption ermittelt wird, ansonsten hat es die Aussagekraft von einem Fliegenschiss.
Korruption ist schließlich vielfälltig und nur weil man hier in Deutschland recht schlechte Karten hat einen Beamten direkt schmieren zu können um etwas zu bekommen heißt das nicht das es in Deutschland kein hohes Maß an Korruption geben kann / würde.

Es gibt schließlich noch sowas wie indirekte / verdeckte Korruption, worunter dann auch Dinge fallen, wie ein schönes bezahltes Praktikum für Ausschussangehörige bei RWE, damit man seine Stimme richtig einbringt. Oder wenn ein Gesundheitsminister mit Berateraufträgen von Bayer bedacht wird weil man beim Gesundheitsgesetz selbst "Feder führen" (schreiben) durfte.

Oder ein Verteidigungsminister direkt im Anschluss seiner politischen Karriere in den Lobbyverband, oder Aufsichtsratsposten eines Rüstungsunternehmens wechselt, weil er immer bei den richtigen eingekauft hat, egal ob deren Lieferungen stark mangelbehaftet waren und den Steuerzahler somit massive Mehrausgaben verursacht haben.

Oder eine Partei mal wieder einen schönen Batzen Spenden erhält weil sie in der vergangenen Legislaturperiode Politik für das richtige "Klientel" gemacht hat und weiß das sich sowas auszahlt.
usw. usf.

Kurz um, tiefgreifender Lobbyismus ist genauso eine massive Form von Korruption, nur halt natürlich für Ottonormalbürger nicht so offensichtlich, wie wenn der afghanische Polizist dich bei einer Kontrolle anhält und dich straffrei gehen lässt sobald du 50€ unter der Hand gezahlt hast.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte vieleicht erstmal wissen anhand welcher Kriterien dort eigentlich der Grad der Korruption ermittelt wird, ansonsten hat es die Aussagekraft von einem Fliegenschiss.
> Korruption ist schließlich vielfälltig und nur weil man hier in Deutschland recht schlechte Karten hat einen Beamten direkt schmieren zu können um etwas zu bekommen heißt das nicht das es in Deutschland kein hohes Maß an Korruption geben kann / würde.
> 
> Es gibt schließlich noch sowas wie indirekte / verdeckte Korruption, worunter dann auch Dinge fallen, wie ein schönes bezahltes Praktikum für Ausschussangehörige bei RWE, damit man seine Stimme richtig einbringt. Oder wenn ein Gesundheitsminister mit Berateraufträgen von Bayer bedacht wird weil man beim Gesundheitsgesetz selbst "Feder führen" (schreiben) durfte.
> ...



Und das ist halt der entscheidende Unterschied.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das ist halt der entscheidende Unterschied.



Da ist kein nennenswerter Unterschied. Wer da einen sieht sucht nur einen Grund sich diesen Mist schöner zu färben als er ist.
Es ist egal ob man schon offen an der untersten Bank anfängt zu schmieren, oder unter der Hand das System an der Spitze, am Ende entsteht dadurch für die Geschellschaft als Ganzes ein enormer Schaden, der alleine in Deutschland in die Milliarden Euro geht.
Niemand braucht sich in Deutschland hinstellen und sagen, seht doch, in Afghanistan, oder Russland, oder wo auch immer, ist die Korruption schlimmer als bei uns.
Ehrlich? Mit dem afghanischen Polizisten hab ich zumindest, auf Grund der Umstände, noch ein Minimum an Mitleid dafür, als mit jemanden der sich hier in Deutschland schmieren lässt.
Warum?
Der afghanische Polizist lässt sich schmieren weil er einen extrem gefährlichen Job für einen Hungerlohn macht und sich dadurch sein Gehalt etwas aufbessert.
Wer kann das in Deutschland von sich behaupten, vor allem da wo Korruption inzwischen schon als völlig akzeptabeler Vorgang zu gelten scheint, der Politik?

Beschissen und schädlich bleibt es aber am Ende in jedem Fall, egal welche Beweggründe dafür letztlich den Ausschlag gegeben haben mögen.


----------



## RtZk (19. Mai 2018)

Deine lächerlichen Korruptionsvorwürfe kannst du ja dann vor Gericht bringen.
Ich kann dir aber versprechen das deine Vorwürfe als haltlos zurückgewiesen werden weil sie nichts anderes sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Deine lächerlichen Korruptionsvorwürfe kannst du ja dann vor Gericht bringen.
> Ich kann dir aber versprechen das deine Vorwürfe als haltlos zurückgewiesen werden weil sie nichts anderes sind.



Mir ist schon klar, du und Kaaruzo würdest auch noch ein Arbeitslager nach nordkoreanischen Prinzip verteidigen, wenn es in Deutschen Gesetzestexten dem gesetzlichen "Maß" entspräche. 
Aber nur weil etwas in einer rechtlichen Grauzone liegt heißt es noch lange nicht das es auch richtig ist, oder dadurch richtiger wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da ist kein nennenswerter Unterschied. Wer da einen sieht sucht nur einen Grund sich diesen Mist schöner zu färben als er ist.
> Es ist egal ob man schon offen an der untersten Bank anfängt zu schmieren, oder unter der Hand das System an der Spitze, am Ende entsteht dadurch für die Geschellschaft als Ganzes ein enormer Schaden, der alleine in Deutschland in die Milliarden Euro geht.
> Niemand braucht sich in Deutschland hinstellen und sagen, seht doch, in Afghanistan, oder Russland, oder wo auch immer, ist die Korruption schlimmer als bei uns.



Doch genau das sagt die Liste aus, wenn wir auf Platz 11 stehen und deutlich mehr unter, als über uns stehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Mit dem afghanischen Polizisten hab ich zumindest, auf Grund der Umstände, noch ein Minimum an Mitleid dafür, als mit jemanden der sich hier in Deutschland schmieren lässt.
> Warum?
> Der afghanische Polizist lässt sich schmieren weil er einen extrem gefährlichen Job für einen Hungerlohn macht und sich dadurch sein Gehalt etwas aufbessert.
> Wer kann das in Deutschland von sich behaupten, vor allem da wo Korruption inzwischen schon als völlig akzeptabeler Vorgang zu gelten scheint, der Politik?
> ...



Sofern du Beweise für Korruption hast, hier wird dir geholfen:

BKA  -  Erstattung einer Strafanzeige



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, du und Kaaruzo würdest auch noch ein Arbeitslager nach nordkoreanischen Prinzip verteidigen, wenn es in Deutschen Gesetzestexten dem gesetzlichen "Maß" entspräche.
> Aber nur weil etwas in einer rechtlichen Grauzone liegt heißt es noch lange nicht das es auch richtig ist.



Gesetze in einer Demokratie mit Arbeitslagern in einer Diktatur vergleichen. Läuft. Großes Kino.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch genau das sagt die Liste aus, wenn wir auf Platz 11 stehen und deutlich mehr unter, als über uns stehen.



Die DDR war die zehntgrößte Industrienation der Welt, dahinter folgten noch viele viele Länder die es nicht waren, war sie jetzt deshalb großartig und konnte sich etwas darauf einbilden?
Nur weil es viele Länder gibt wo es schlechter ist heißt es nicht das der Ist-Zustand bei uns zufriedenstellend sein sollte, gibt immerhin auch 11 Länder wo es auch noch besser zu klappen scheint als in Deutschland, laut Liste.

*edit* Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es vermutlich selbst in dem Land auf Rang 1 nicht perfekt sein dürfte und Dinge gäbe die noch besser laufen könnten, wette ich darauf.

Aber ist ja bezeichnend für Deutschland geworden, man strebt nicht mehr nach ganz vorne zu sein, solange man "Messermänner und Kopftuchmädchen", oder alternativ "Wutbürger und Nazis" hat, die man für alles was falsch läuft verantwortlich machen und lachend auf andere herabblicken, oder sich in der eigenen politischen bubble abschotten kann. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gesetze in einer Demokratie mit Arbeitslagern in einer Diktatur vergleichen. Läuft. Großes Kino.



Gratulation, die Intention meiner Aussage hast du nicht verstanden Kaaruzo, nun ja, ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet...


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sofern du Beweise für Korruption hast, hier wird dir geholfen:


Nach Flick, Schreiber und CDU Spendenaffäre, hat man bedeutend subtilere und vorallem legale Formen gefunden, um Einfluß auf die Politik zu nehmen. Wobei es ja auch bezeichnend ist, wie sehr sich die Bundespolitik streubt, eben gegen genau jene Formen entsprechende Gesetze zu erlassen.

Und eine kleine Auswahl zu den von Nightshaver genannten Flurschaden den das anrichtet:
Geringe Wahlbeteiligung unter sozial Benachteiligten - "Da verabschieden sich Gruppen der Bevolkerung aus der Demokratie" (Archiv)
Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom

Aber Hauptsache immer schön nach unten treten und den Sozialdarwinismus raushängen lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die DDR war die zehntgrößte Industrienation der Welt, dahinter folgten noch viele viele Länder die es nicht waren, war sie jetzt deshalb großartig und konnte sich etwas darauf einbilden?



Sofern die Aussage stimmt (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das verifiziert hast) natürlich konnte sie sich was darauf einbilden. 9 Länder vor einem und deutlich mehr unter einem ist schon eine Hausnummer.

Rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet (das politische System mal aus vor) ist das beachtlich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil es viele Länder gibt wo es schlechter ist heißt es nicht das der Ist-Zustand bei uns zufriedenstellend sein sollte, gibt immerhin auch 11 Länder wo es auch noch besser zu klappen scheint als in Deutschland, laut Liste.



Natürlich geht es immer besser, aber zu sagen Platz 12 wäre schlecht ist ein bisschen übertrieben, oder nicht?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es vermutlich selbst in dem Land auf Rang 1 nicht perfekt sein dürfte und Dinge gäbe die noch besser laufen könnten, wette ich darauf.



Natürlich geht es immer besser. Aber das Land auf Platz 1 kann zumindest von sich behaupten es derzeit am besten zu machen, oder nicht?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber ist ja bezeichnend für Deutschland geworden, man strebt nicht mehr nach ganz vorne zu sein, solange man "Messermänner und Kopftuchmädchen", oder alternativ "Wutbürger und Nazis" hat, die man für alles was falsch läuft verantwortlich machen und lachend auf andere herabblicken, oder sich in der eigenen politischen bubble abschotten kann.



Und das hat jetzt was genau mit Korruption zu tun?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gratulation, die Intention meiner Aussage hast du nicht verstanden Kaaruzo, nun ja, ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet...



Wenn man keine Argumente hat, mal wieder argumentum ad hominem. So langweilig, so vorhersehbar. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Nach Flick, Schreiber und CDU Spendenaffäre, hat man bedeutend subtilere und vorallem *legale Formen* gefunden, um Einfluß auf die Politik zu nehmen. Wobei es ja auch bezeichnend ist, wie sehr sich die Bundespolitik streubt, eben gegen genau jene Formen entsprechende Gesetze zu erlassen.



A) Wie du sagest legal. 
B) Gibt es Parteien, die das ändern wollen? Dann wähl sie. Gibt es sie nicht, dann engagier dich in einer und setz dich dafür ein. Ist eine Demokratie, du kannst dich jederzeit beteiligen, wenn dich was stört. Das ist doch das tolle an einer Demokratie.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und eine kleine Auswahl zu den von Nightshaver genannten Flurschaden den das anrichtet:
> Geringe Wahlbeteiligung unter sozial Benachteiligten - "Da verabschieden sich Gruppen der Bevolkerung aus der Demokratie" (Archiv)
> Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom
> 
> Aber Hauptsache immer schön nach unten treten und den Sozialdarwinismus raushängen lassen.



Gibt genug, die es schaffen. Vielleicht sollten, die, die es nicht tun, nicht immer erwarten, dass andere ihre Probleme lösen.


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Gibt es Parteien, die das ändern wollen? Dann wähl sie. Gibt es sie nicht, dann engagier dich in einer und setz dich dafür ein. Ist eine Demokratie, du kannst dich jederzeit beteiligen, wenn dich was stört. Das ist doch das tolle an einer Demokratie.


Du meinst die, wo man fast ein de-facto Dreiklassenwahlrecht hat, nachdem man effektiv sozial Schwache von der politischen Willenbildung ausgegrenzt hat? 
Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl
und siehe oben

Abgesehen davon: Antikorruptionsgremium des Europarats rugt Deutschland - Politik - Suddeutsche.de



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber ist ja bezeichnend für Deutschland geworden, man strebt nicht mehr nach ganz vorne zu sein, solange man "Messermänner und Kopftuchmädchen", [...], die man für alles was falsch läuft verantwortlich machen und lachend auf andere herabblicken, [...].


Und nicht vergessen, in was für illustren Lobbybuden man noch sitzt und sich sein "sozial" zurechtdefiniert: Friedrich A. von Hayek - Gesellschaft – Lobbypedia


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sofern die Aussage stimmt (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das verifiziert hast) natürlich konnte sie sich was darauf einbilden. 9 Länder vor einem und deutlich mehr unter einem ist schon eine Hausnummer.



Ja genauso eine Hausnummer wie das Nordkorea nummerisch die viertgrößte Armee der Welt hat, kaufen können sie sich davon aber nur wenig.
Und ja, das war offiziell anerkannt das die DDR die Nummer 10 unter den Industrienationen ist, darauf hat der Honecker viel Wert gelegt und meinte das er sich darauf was einbilden könne, wieviel hat man 1989 gesehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rein wirtschaftlich betrachtet (das politische System mal aus vor) ist das beachtlich.



Beachtlich wäre es gewesen wenn es auch mehr als nur das Papier auf dem das Stand wert gewesen wäre, also auch praktisch etwas für die Menschen gebracht hätte. Papiertiger sind nicht mehr als die Eitelkeit von Dummköpfen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es immer besser, aber zu sagen Platz 12 wäre schlecht ist ein bisschen übertrieben, oder nicht?
> Natürlich geht es immer besser. Aber das Land auf Platz 1 kann zumindest  von sich behaupten es derzeit am besten zu machen, oder nicht?



Natürlich ist es schlecht wenn man schaut was daraus alles erwächst und welcher wirtschaftliche Schaden daraus entsteht.
Und nein, die Briten haben im ersten Weltkrieg die ersten serienmäßigen Panzer gebaut, aber nur weil sie einen gebaut haben und auf Platz 1 waren heißt das nicht das ihre Panzer deswegen auch zufriedenstellend waren.
Du könntest auch das Römische Reich nehmen, massive Probleme mit Korruption, wie viele Reiche damals, trotzdem erfolgreich, weil minimal effizienter als andere.
Ändert aber nichts daran das seine Korruption mit einer der Gründe war warum es später kolabierte.
Nur weil man in der Liste weiter oben steht bedeutet das nicht das ein Problem automatisch auch weniger ein Problem wäre, sondern nur wann es einen als Problem auf die Füße fallen wird.

Noch ein andere Beispiel, ich kann dir auch eine List erstellen das ich unter 100 Leuten der am wenigsten dümmste bin, das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch deshalb auch automatisch zu den schlausten Menschen gehöre, nur  weil ich in der Liste ganz oben stehe.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was genau mit Korruption zu tun?



Das Menschen wie du einer bist versuchen sich die Probleme schön zu reden und nicht erkennen das sie sie eigentlich nur verteidigen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat, mal wieder argumentum ad hominem. So langweilig, so vorhersehbar.



Ah ja das ich dir atestiere das du meine Aussage nicht verstanden hast ist also ein Scheinargument das mir als persöhnlicher Angriff auf dich dient, dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur noch ein zu sagen:

Barbaraus hic ergo sum, quia non intellegor ulli...
(Ich hoffe das war richtig formuliert, mein Latein ist etwas eingerostet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Mai 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du meintest das de-facto 3-Klassen-Wahlrecht, nachdem man durch Hartz4 und Co. effektiv geschafft hat, sozial Schwache bei der politischen Willensbildung auszugrenzen?
> Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl
> und siehe oben
> 
> Abgesehen davon: Antikorruptionsgremium des Europarats rugt Deutschland - Politik - Suddeutsche.de



Also ist meine Stimme bei einer Wahl, mehr wert, als die eines Hartz IV-Empfängers? Ich dachte ja bisher immer alle Stimmen zählen gleich viel.  

Art 38 GG - Einzelnorm

Also nach diesem Artikel sind alle Stimmen gleich viel wert. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja genauso eine Hausnummer wie das Nordkorea nummerisch die viertgrößte Armee der Welt hat, kaufen können sie sich davon aber nur wenig.



Armee =/= Wirtschaftsleistung.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ja, das war offiziell anerkannt das die DDR die Nummer 10 unter den Industrienationen ist, darauf hat der Honicker viel Wert gelegt und meinte das er sich darauf was einbilden könne, wieviel hat man 1989 gesehen.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind die Menschen wegen dem Unterdrückungsapparat und der gefälschten Wahl 89 auf die Straße gegangen. 





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beachtlich wäre es gewesen wenn es auch mehr als nur das Papier auf dem das Stand wert gewesen wäre, also auch praktisch etwas für die Menschen gebracht hätte. Papiertiger sind nicht mehr als die Eitelkeit von Dummköpfen.



Nach meinen Eltern musste niemand in der DDR irgendetwas grundlegendes missen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie mich diesbezüglich nicht angelogen haben.

Aber ja, der Luxus war natürlich deutlich niedriger als in der ehemaligen BRD.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es schlecht wenn man schaut was daraus alles erwächst und welcher wirtschaftliche Schaden daraus entsteht.
> Und nein, die Briten haben im ersten Weltkrieg die ersten serienmäßigen Panzer gebaut, aber nur weil sie einen gebaut haben und auf Platz 1 waren heißt das nicht das ihre Panzer deswegen auch zufriedenstellend waren.
> Du könntest auch das Römische Reich nehmen, massive Probleme mit Korruption, wie viele Reiche damals, trotzdem erfolgreich, weil minimal effizienter als andere.
> Ändert aber nichts daran das seine Korruption mit einer der Gründe war warum es später kolabierte.
> Nur weil man in der Liste weiter oben steht bedeutet das nicht das ein Problem automatisch auch weniger ein Problem wäre, sondern nur wann es einen als Problem auf die Füße fallen wird.



Also bestätigst du ja, dass Platz 12 besser ist als x>Platz 12? Danke.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Noch ein andere Beispiel, ich kann dir auch eine List erstellen das ich unter 100 Leuten der am wenigsten dümmste bin, das bedeutet aber nicht automatisch deshalb auch automatisch zu den schlausten Menschen gehöre, nur  weil ich in der Liste ganz oben stehe.



Richtig, aber du bist schlauer, als die anderen 99. Nur, dass du in deiner Liste nicht alle Menschen erfasst hast, sondern nur einen Teil. Sofern ich das richtig überblicke sind aber in der Korruptionsliste nahezu alle Länder aufgeführt. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Menschen wie du einer bist versuchen sich die Probleme schön zu reden und nicht erkennen das sie sie eigentlich nur verteidigen.



Welches Problem rede ich denn schön? Ja es gibt auch in Deutschland Probleme mit Korruption. Habe ich nie bestritten. Aber nein, es ist keine systematisches Problem für mein Empfinden. Und die Liste, die uns auf Platz 12 setzt bestätigt mich in meiner Meinung. Es steht dir doch absolut frei, das anders zu bewerten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja das ich dir atestiere das du meine Aussage nicht verstanden hast ist also ein scheinargument das mir als persöhnlicher Angriff auf dir dient, dazu fällt mir eigentlich nur noch ein zu sagen:



Ach bitte, wir wissen beide, wie du es gemeint hast, insbesondere der letzte Halbsatz spricht da deutlich für sich. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Barbaraus hic ergo sum, quia non intellegor ulli...



Dann bitte ekläre es mir. Ich versuche es zu verstehen. (damit meine ich nicht das Sprichwort, sonder die Ursprungsaussage, die ich deiner Meinung nach nicht verstehe).


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die DDR war die zehntgrößte Industrienation der Welt(...)



... vielleicht die DDR, ueber die im Neuen Deutschland berichtet wurde. Die, aus der ich komme, wohl eher nicht:

_Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde die DDR verbreitet als das zehntgroesste Industrieland der Erde angesehen. Diese Einschaetzung gilt in der Forschung heute als unzutreffend. Vgl. Oskar Schwarzer, Sozialistische Zentralplanwirtschaft in der SBZ/DDR. Ergebnisse eines ordnungspolitischen Experiments (1945–1989), in: Vierteljahrschrift fuer Sozial- und Wirtschaftsgeschichte, Beiheft 143, Franz Steiner Verlag, Stuttgart 1999, ISBN 3-515-07379-5, S. 9; Eckhard Wandel, Transformationsprobleme bei der deutschen Wiedervereinigung, in Struktur und Dimension, Franz Steiner Verlag, Stuttgart 1997, ISBN 978-3-515-07066-9, S. 311; Mathias Schlegel, 20 Jahre Mauerfall. Die Bankrotterklaerung. Im Herbst 1989 ist die DDR auch wirtschaftlich am Ende – Planungschef Schuerer legt dem SED-Politbuero ungeschminkte Fakten vor, in: Der Tagesspiegel vom 30. Oktober 2009, schreibt: „Denn die Maer von der DDR als einer der zehn staerksten Industrienationen der Welt hatte auch in der Bundesrepublik und in der westlichen Welt insgesamt viele Anhaenger und Nacherzaehler gefunden.“_ (Klick)

Ansonsten ist das ein wenig sehr themenfern ... ?


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja genauso eine Hausnummer wie das Nordkorea nummerisch die viertgrößte Armee der Welt hat, kaufen können sie sich davon aber nur wenig.
> Und ja, das war offiziell anerkannt das die DDR die Nummer 10 unter den Industrienationen ist, darauf hat der Honecker viel Wert gelegt und meinte das er sich darauf was einbilden könne, wieviel hat man 1989 gesehen.



Offiziell gab es auch keine Arbeitslosigkeit in der DDR.
Und offiziell war die DDR auch ein demokratischer Staat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wird halt auch nicht wahrer, wenn man es ständig wiederholt.
> ...
> Genau vier Polizisten unter zehntausenden Vermummten vom Schwarzen Block sind das Problem und nicht die zehntausend Vermummten, die eh nie friedlich sein wollten.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNsrK6P9QvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, du und Kaaruzo würdest auch noch ein Arbeitslager nach nordkoreanischen Prinzip verteidigen, wenn es in Deutschen Gesetzestexten dem gesetzlichen "Maß" entspräche.



Taten sie doch schon mal. Ich glaube mich dunkel zu erinnern, das von gewissen Forumsnutzern auch schon andere Vorschläge nach Konzepten dieser Zeit (Grenzsicherung, Umgang mit den meisten Religionen, Investitionsprogramme, Polizeibefügnisse) nachdrücklich befürwortet haben.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja genauso eine Hausnummer wie das Nordkorea nummerisch die viertgrößte Armee der Welt hat, kaufen können sie sich davon aber nur wenig.
> Und ja, das war offiziell anerkannt das die DDR die Nummer 10 unter den Industrienationen ist, darauf hat der Honecker viel Wert gelegt und meinte das er sich darauf was einbilden könne, wieviel hat man 1989 gesehen.



So es denn stimmt (was ich zumindest zeitweilig für möglich halte, wenn die Wechselkurse keinen alzu dicken Strich durch die Gleichung machten - wer außer USA, UdSSR, Frankreich, BRD, China, Japan, Indien, Italien, GB war denn in den 60er/70er/80ern jeweils deutlich größer?) hat man 89 aber vor allem etwas anderes gesehen: Was dabei rauskommt, wenn #10 versucht, einen auf #4 zu machen. Klein war die Wirtschaft der DDR, vor allem Pro Kopf betrachtet, nämlich wirklich nicht, wenn man sie mal mit anderen Ostblockstaaten oder sonstigen Ländern vergleicht, die nicht systematisch von der (damals) größten Industrienation gezielt hochgepäpelt, sondern im Gegenteil von #2(3?) ausgenutzt wurden. Hat man aber eben (aus in diesem Fall auch naheliegenden historischen Gründen) nicht. Vergleiche Kuba heute: Auch da vermasselt die totalitäre Politik eine ganze Menge, aber für extra düstere Bilder und Systemgehetze werden die Lebensbedingungen in der Regel direkt mit denen in Florida verglichen. Und nicht mit denen in der mexikansichen Provinz. Oder denen in Haiti. Oder Surinam, Jamaika,... .
Vergleiche mit den "richtigen" Gegenstücken sind ein mächtiges Werkzeug.


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vergleiche Kuba heute: Auch da vermasselt  die totalitäre Politik eine ganze Menge, aber für extra düstere Bilder  und Systemgehetze werden die Lebensbedingungen in der Regel direkt mit  denen in Florida verglichen.


Und auch dort werden nur die besseren Gegenden herangezogen. Armenviertel, Slums, etc. werden großzügig ausgeblendet.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So es denn stimmt (was ich zumindest zeitweilig für möglich halte, wenn die Wechselkurse keinen alzu dicken Strich durch die Gleichung machten - wer außer USA, UdSSR, Frankreich, BRD, China, Japan, Indien, Italien, GB war denn in den 60er/70er/80ern jeweils deutlich größer?) hat man 89 aber vor allem etwas anderes gesehen: Was dabei rauskommt, wenn #10 versucht, einen auf #4 zu machen. Klein war die Wirtschaft der DDR, vor allem Pro Kopf betrachtet, nämlich wirklich nicht, wenn man sie mal mit anderen Ostblockstaaten oder sonstigen Ländern vergleicht, die nicht systematisch von der (damals) größten Industrienation gezielt hochgepäpelt, sondern im Gegenteil von #2(3?) ausgenutzt wurden. Hat man aber eben (aus in diesem Fall auch naheliegenden historischen Gründen) nicht. Vergleiche Kuba heute: Auch da vermasselt die totalitäre Politik eine ganze Menge, aber für extra düstere Bilder und Systemgehetze werden die Lebensbedingungen in der Regel direkt mit denen in Florida verglichen. Und nicht mit denen in der mexikansichen Provinz. Oder denen in Haiti. Oder Surinam, Jamaika,... .
> Vergleiche mit den "richtigen" Gegenstücken sind ein mächtiges Werkzeug.



Die Platzierung, sofern ich mich jetzt nicht stark irre, geht auf eine Erhebung der UN aus dem Jahr 1958 zurück, in der untersucht wurde wieviele Beschäftigte im Verhältnis zur Gesamtbevölkerung in der Industrie tätig sind. Die DDR kam dabei auf Platz 10. In der DDR machte man daraus das man die zehntgrößte Industrienation sei und hat dies über Jahre auch immer so nach außen kommuniziert. Honecker hat es parteiintern sogar noch in den 1980er Jahren geäußert (was zeigt wie sehr man sich in diese Illusion verfangen hat ein großer Industriestaat zu sein).

Das gleiche gilt halt auch für die Korruption. Rankings sind toll, aber sie sind nur maximal eine nur bedingt genaue Momentaufnahme und verleiten zu schnell dazu sich besser einzuschätzen als angebracht.
Und komplett nichts taugen tun sie in dem Moment wo man nicht sieht auf Grundlage welcher Daten sie denn überhaupt erhoben und erstellt wurden. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann bitte ekläre es mir. Ich versuche es zu verstehen. (damit meine ich  nicht das Sprichwort, sonder die Ursprungsaussage, die ich deiner  Meinung nach nicht verstehe).



Lieber Kaaruzo, wie(so) soll ich dir versuchen das zu erklären, wenn eigentlich offensichtlich ist das du es nicht verstehen möchtest?
Es steht im Grunde nämlich gut verständlich da:



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, du und Kaaruzo würdest  auch noch ein Arbeitslager nach nordkoreanischen Prinzip verteidigen,  *wenn es in Deutschen Gesetzestexten dem gesetzlichen "Maß" entspräche*.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur weil etwas nach dem Gesetz eine Grauzone ist heißt das nicht das es auch im Grunde legal wäre, oder richtig ist, würde man sich mal wirklich damit beschäftigen (woran für Nutznießer aber generell ehr wenig Interesse besteht), oder das Maß anlegen das Grundlage des handelns von politischen Akteuren im Staat sein sollte, dem Wohl des Staates und seiner Bevölkerung zu dienen und nicht dem Interesse wirtschaftlicher Akteure und ihrer Aktionäre.
Cum-Ex Geschäfte waren zum Beispiel auch eine Grauzone des Steuerrechts, trotzdem machte sie das nicht richtiger und weniger schädlich für den Steuerzahler.
Es ist doch nun kein Geheimnis das in Deutschland immer erst dann eine rechtliche Änderung stattfindet wenn das Kind bereits in einen Brunnen gefallen ist, oder aber sich die Öffentlichkeit zu sehr für etwas interessiert, weshalb man auch wieder immer mehr das Hinterzimmer bevorzugt um seine schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen, da man dort ungestörter ist.

Das gleiche gilt für meine angebrachten Beispiele. Es ist doch wohl mehr als offensichtlichst das es zwangsläufig einen Interessenkonflikt darstellt wenn ein Gesundheitsminister seine Gesetzestexte von Pharmakonzernen schreiben lässt und das dann mit fragwürdigsten Passagen abgesegnet wird und auch mehr als fragwürdig wenn besagter Gesundheitsminister dann auch noch mit Berateraufträgen "entlohnt" wird.

Und wenn du in diesen Vorgängen keine Systematik erkennen kannst, oder willst, ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Medien sind seit 20 Jahren und mehr voll von Artikeln, Reportagen und Berichterstattungen über Lobbyismus, damit einhergehende Korruption und Politiker die da scheinbar drin stecken.
Nur die Öffentlichkeit, die interessiert sich halt nicht sonderlich dafür, nun gut, ist halt auch nicht das Bamf und Flüchtlinge und passt daher nicht so gut in die üblichen Stammtischaufreger.


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur die Öffentlichkeit, die interessiert sich halt nicht sonderlich dafür, nun gut, ist halt auch nicht das Bamf und Flüchtlinge und passt daher nicht so gut in die üblichen Stammtischaufreger.


Oder sie hat sich resigniert verabschiedet. Siehe das weiter oben schonmal gebrachte: Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom


> [...]
> Die Folgen für die politische Partizipation der Bevölkerung sind unübersehbar. Das untere Drittel der Bevölkerung verabschiedet sich zunehmend aus dem politischen Willensbildungsprozess.
> 
> Bei den letzten Bundestagswahlen lagen die Prozentsätze der Wahlbeteiligung für die unterschiedlichen Teile der Bevölkerung weiter auseinander als je zuvor. Betrug die Differenz zwischen den Wahlbezirken in den 1990er Jahren nur um die zehn Prozentpunkte, liegt sie jetzt um die 30 Prozentpunkte. In Großstädten ist es noch extremer. Je ärmer ein Stadtteil, umso niedriger fällt die Wahlbeteiligung aus und umgekehrt. Das Beispiel Köln demonstriert das deutlich. In Chorweiler, dem Stadtteil mit der höchsten Arbeitslosenquote, fast 20%, gingen nur noch 42,5% zur Wahl, in Hahnwald, dem exklusivsten Stadtteil, dagegen 88,7%. Ähnlich sieht es auch in anderen Großstädten wie etwa Hamburg mit den Extremen Billbrook (43,2%) und Nienstedten (86,9%) aus.
> [...]



sowie: Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl


> [...]
> Die viel diskutierten Streichungen zu der eigens in Auftrag gegebenen Studie  zu ungleichem Einfluss bleiben bestehen – trotz der großen öffentlichen  Empörung. Die Aussage, dass Reiche mehr Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben als andere, ist im Bericht zwar enthalten –  allerdings nicht mehr in der Deutlichkeit und Ausführlichkeit wie in der  ursprünglichen Version. Weggefallen ist die Aussage, dass die Meinungen  der unteren und mittleren Einkommensschichten insbesondere bei  kontroversen politischen Fragen kaum einen Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben.
> [...]


(Man kann es auch als eine neue bzw. andere Form des Dreiklassenwahlrechts bezeichnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Von Punkten wie soziale Herkunft entscheidet maßgeblich über den zukünftigen Bildungsweg, will ich noch nichtmal anfangen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte vieleicht erstmal wissen anhand welcher Kriterien dort eigentlich der Grad der Korruption ermittelt wird, ansonsten hat es die Aussagekraft von einem Fliegenschiss.
> Korruption ist schließlich vielfälltig und nur weil man hier in Deutschland recht schlechte Karten hat einen Beamten direkt schmieren zu können um etwas zu bekommen heißt das nicht das es in Deutschland kein hohes Maß an Korruption geben kann / würde.


Kohl und seine  Parteispenden, Schwarze Kassen der CDU, der Filz der SPD in Nordrhein Westfalen mit den Energieunternehmen, Politiker, die wie Schröder zuerst kritische Entscheidungen treffen und dann in den Firmen, die profitierten, einen Job finden, Millionen für Beraterverträge von Politikern, die Treuhand, ....

Diese Liste lässt sich unendlich fortführen. Wer meint, es gäbe hier im Land keine Korruption, der irrrt gewaltig. Warum sich der Bundestag weiter massiv gegen internationale Korruptionsrichtlinien wehrt kann man in viele Richtungen interpretieren. Nur, weil es in vielen Ländern noch viel schlimmer ist, sollten wir hier nicht die Augen verschließen und uns von irgendwelchen blinden Fanatikern die stellenweise ziemlich korrupte Welt schön reden lassen. Gerade öffentliche Ausschreibungen sind ein Hort von kleinen und großen Bestechungen. Und eine Polizei, die nicht mehr in jeder Hinsicht interger ist, macht mir viel mehr Sorgen, als ein Kindergarten von bescheuerten Steineschmeißern, die alle irgendwann erwachsen werden.



RtZk schrieb:


> Deine lächerlichen Korruptionsvorwürfe kannst du ja dann vor Gericht bringen.
> Ich kann dir aber versprechen das deine Vorwürfe als haltlos zurückgewiesen werden weil sie nichts anderes sind.


Urteile > Urteilssuche in Aktion < kostenlose-urteile.de



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vergleiche Kuba heute: Auch da vermasselt die totalitäre Politik eine ganze Menge.


Denn vergleiche doch mal den Bildungsstand und das allgemeine Gesundheitswesen in den USA mit Kuba. Und dann berücksichtige, das Kuba seit 1962 unter schwersten Sanktionen der USA steht, die lange auch Handel anderer Staaten mit Kuba verhinderten. Genau das, was sie jetzt mit dem Iran machen wollen. Solche Vergleiche sind darum immer sehr kritisch. Vergleiche doch mal das kommunistische Kuba mit Sanktionen mit dem kapitalistischen und von den USA massiv unterstütztem Costa Rica. Und was sehen wir dann? Kuba ist ScheiBe, aber es geht noch tiefen in der Güllegrube


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kohl und seine  Parteispenden, Schwarze Kassen der CDU, der Filz der SPD in Nordrhein Westfalen mit den Energieunternehmen, Politiker, die wie Schröder zuerst kritische Entscheidungen treffen und dann in den Firmen, die profitierten, einen Job finden, Millionen für Beraterverträge von Politikern, die Treuhand, ....
> 
> Diese Liste lässt sich unendlich fortführen. Wer meint, es gäbe hier im Land keine Korruption, der irrrt gewaltig. Warum sich der Bundestag weiter massiv gegen internationale Korruptionsrichtlinien wehrt kann man in viele Richtungen interpretieren. Nur, weil es in vielen Ländern noch viel schlimmer ist, sollten wir hier nicht die Augen verschließen und uns von irgendwelchen blinden Fanatikern die stellenweise ziemlich korrupte Welt schön reden lassen. Gerade öffentliche Ausschreibungen sind ein Hort von kleinen und großen Bestechungen. Und eine Polizei, die nicht mehr in jeder Hinsicht interger ist, macht mir viel mehr Sorgen, als ein Kindergarten von bescheuerten Steineschmeißern, die alle irgendwann erwachsen werden.
> 
> ...



Was für eine große Anzahl dabei ist und wie viele Personen die beim Staat angestellt sind 
Fakt ist, bei uns gibt es quasi keine Korruption, was die lächerlich kleine Anzahl an Urteilen die du präsentierst nur bestätigt.
Aber ich sehe ja dann bestimmt im Fernsehen wie ihr heldenhaft mit euren Klagen vor Gericht Erfolg haben werdet 
Ehrlich, ihr seid schlimmer als die Bildzeitung, die stellt auch sehr gerne Behauptungen auf und bringt keine Beweise, zum Glück leben wir aber in einem Rechtsstaat wo die Gerichte über Recht und Unrecht entscheiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> .... was die lächerlich kleine Anzahl an Urteilen die du präsentierst nur bestätigt....


Es ist eine kostenlose Datenbank, schlecht gepflegt. Es zeigt aber, dass es natürlich sehr viele Fälle in allen Ebenen der Gesellschaft gibt.
Kohl wurde für seinen Millionen Schwarzgelde nicht einmal angezeigt, das ist dich genau das Problem. Darum wehrt sich der Bundestag
doch für schärferen Bestimmungen gegen Korruption. Strauß soll hunderte von Millionen auf Schwarzgeldkonten haben (1), seine Karriere
als Korrupter Politiker begann mit der Starfighteraffäre. Verkehrsminister Krause und die Raststättenaffäre sind ein gutes Beispiel, wie es
mit der Trauhand zu vielen Korroptionsfällen durch Politiker kam, alle schön geschützt und dem Deckmantel der Immunität. Vermutlich
bist Du zu jung, um die schwarzen Konten der CDU noch zu kennen.

Und genau das ist ein Thema, gegen das auch ernstzunehmede und nicht steineschmeißende G20 Gegner demonstrieren wollten, die
Demonstrationen wurden aber niedergeknüppelt.

(1) Franz Josef Strauss soll riesiges Vermogen gehabt haben - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de hat die Familie Strauß heute ein Milliardenvermögen? 
(2) Affaren: Lizenz zum Gelddrucken - DER SPIEGEL 27/1991
(3) CDU-Spendenaffare – Wikipedia


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was für eine große Anzahl dabei ist und wie viele Personen die beim Staat angestellt sind



Wie sagte Agent Smith schon im dritten Teil von Matrix, als das Orakel ihn als Bastard bezeichnete, weil er Sati und Seraph in Dublikate seiner selbst umgewandelt hat:

"Du musst es ja wissen Mom." 

Aber was will man machen, wer es einfach nicht sehen will / möchte denn kann man nunmal nicht zum sehen zwingen.
Und Medien wie die ZDF  müssen wohl die letzten Jahrzehnte auch mal wieder nur "Fakenews" zu dem Thema recherschiert haben und verbreiten:



> https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzeit/korruption-100.html
> 
> Analysen von Ermittlern kommen zum Schluss: Bestechung ist hierzulande weit verbreitet und strukturell tief verwurzelt.
> ...
> ...



Jaja, immer diese Lügenpresse. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wehrt sich der Bundestagdoch für schärferen Bestimmungen gegen Korruption.



Man wehrt sich auch gegen schärfere Bestimmungen und das zwingende offenlegen von Nebeneinkünften, weil dann für jeden sichtbar wäre wie stark / grenzwertig doch ein Teil der Bundestagsabgeordneten mit der Wirtschaft verflochten sind.

Welcher Abgeordnete mit z.B. dem Schwerpunkt Energie hat auch schon ein Interesse daran das rauskommt das er regelmäßig bei Vattenfall, RWE, usw. als Berater bestellt wird, oder ein bezahltes "Praktikum" machen durfte und dann durch die Offenlegung damit in Verbindung gebracht werden könnte in irgend einen Antrag / einer Abstimmung wohlwollende Änderungen für die entsprechenden Unternehmen und zum Nachteil des Steuerzahlers unterstützt zu haben.

Dann könnte ja jeder denn es interessiert ganz offen sehen das da korrupte Bande existieren und Zusammenhänge herstellen.


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist eine kostenlose Datenbank, schlecht gepflegt. Es zeigt aber, dass es natürlich sehr viele Fälle in allen Ebenen der Gesellschaft gibt.
> Kohl wurde für seinen Millionen Schwarzgelde nicht einmal angezeigt, das ist dich genau das Problem. Darum wehrt sich der Bundestag
> doch für schärferen Bestimmungen gegen Korruption. Strauß soll hunderte von Millionen auf Schwarzgeldkonten haben (1), seine Karriere
> als Korrupter Politiker begann mit der Starfighteraffäre. Verkehrsminister Krause und die Raststättenaffäre sind ein gutes Beispiel, wie es
> ...



"Soll" , "Habe" merkst du es?
Leere Vermutungen ohne jegliche Substanz, ich wiederhole mich gern, wenn du Beweise hast für deine Anschuldigungen, dann reiche eine Klage vor Gericht ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> "Soll" , "Habe" merkst du es?
> Leere Vermutungen ohne jegliche Substanz, ich wiederhole mich gern, wenn du Beweise hast für deine Anschuldigungen, dann reiche eine Klage vor Gericht ein.


Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, dass das korruptive Gelumpe sich gegenseitig deckt.
Es gibt auch keine Mafia in Italien, oder hast du Beweise. Ohhh, ein neuer Betonklotz
wird gegossen. Ganz selten brechen die Verflechtungen mal auf, wie bei Flick, Schreiber
etc. Ist bis heute klar, warum Barschel starb und was es mit den U-Boot Geschäften
auf sich hatte.

Dann frage Dich doch einfach, woher eine Familie Strauß hunderte von Millionen 
hat, obwohl Mutter Strauß nur eine kleine Brauerrei und Vater Strauß nur öffentliche
Ämter hatte, die zwar gut dotiert sind, aber nicht reich machen. Woher kommt also das
Geld. Eine Richterin bestätigte, dss es durchaus ernste Beweise gibt. Tote, wie FJS
werden bei uns nun einmal nicht mehr verfolgt. Aber lies es selber:

_"...Diese habe Nachforschungen nur unzureichend betrieben und "trotz offensichtlich  existierender und erreichbarer weiterer Beweismittel (...) nahezu keine eigenen Ermittlungen"  getätigt. ..._" 
Kriminell erwirtschaftetes Vermogen: Strauss-Kinder scheitern mit Anzeige gegen Buchautor - Munchen - Abendzeitung Munchen

_"...Schlötterer hatte bei Lesungen aus seinem Buch "Macht und Missbrauch" behauptet, Strauß’ Erbe habe sich auf ebendiese 300 Millionen Mark belaufen. Daraufhin hatte sich Burkhard K., ein früher Banker des ehemaligen Bankkonzerns Citicorp, gemeldet und berichtet, Max Strauß habe 1992 bei der Citicorp- Filiale in Luxemburg angerufen und gefragt, ob er 300 Millionen Mark von München bar nach Luxemburg bringen könne; es handle sich um das Erbe seines Vaters. Der Zeuge will in dieser Sache zweimal in der Kanzlei von Max Strauß angerufen und mit ihm über den Geldtransfer gesprochen haben. K. machte diese Angaben später auch gegenüber der Bochumer Staatsanwaltschaft..."_
Max Strauss: Erbe des Vaters soll nicht 300 Millionen Mark betragen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das Kohl Millionen Schwarzgelder bekam, hat er zugegeben. In diesem Land wird er
dafür aber nicht bestraft. Und weil er nicht bestraft wird, ist es also kein Problem?

Und das alles ist Teil der G20 Demonstrationen, die, so berechtigte Befürchtungen,
mit Absicht sabotiert werden sollten. Man lässt ungefährliche Auswüchse, wie brennende
Fahrzeuge oder Straßensperren in der Schanze gewähren, um gute Bilder des bösen
Mops zu haben, und als Folge Gesetze wie das neue bayrischen  Polizeigesetz durch 
zu boxen. Schöne neue Welt, über die Orwell verwundert den Kopf schütteln würde.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und das alles ist Teil der G20 Demonstrationen, die, so berechtigte Befürchutngen,
> mit Absicht sabotiert werden sollten. Man lässt ungefährliche Auswüchse, wie brennende
> Fahrzeuge oder Straßensperren in der Schanze gewähren, um gute Bilder des bösen
> Mopps zu haben, und als Folge Gesetze wie das neue bayrischen  Polizeigesetz durch
> zu boxen. Schöne neue Welt, über die Orwell verwundert den Kopf schütteln würde.



Und das schlimme ist das diese bayrischen Flachzangen von der CSU nach Bayern ihr Gesetz jetzt auch noch auf Bundesebene durchbekommen wollen... 

Hat man halt davon, wenn man eine bayrische Dorfpartei, die sich für eine große Bundespartei hält, voller politisch korrupter populistischer Hinterwelter,

(sei nur mal an das hier erinnert, was sich später nicht mal als Einzelfall entpupte)
Familienangehorige im Buro: CSU-Fraktionschef zahlte seiner Frau bis zu 5500 Euro - FOCUS Online

mit einem völlig überhöhten Napoleonkomplex, permanent Honig ums Maul schmiert und auf Bundesebene Politik machen lässt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das schlimme ist das diese bayrischen Flachzangen von der CSU nach Bayern ihr Gesetz jetzt auch noch auf Bundesebene durchbekommen wollen... t.


Bis eben gab es noch den Artikel im Spiegel, dass ein Flixbus in Deutschland an der Grenze von Baden Württemberg 45 Minuten untersucht wurde und sämtliche Personalausweise und Reisepässe der Insassen kontrolliert wuirden. Ja, wo sind wir denn, dass so etwas mitten in Deutschland gemacht wird? Das hatten wir zu RAF Hochzeiten nicht. Erinnert mich an unerträgliche bayrische Polizeibeamte, die uns auf einer Urlaubsreise durch Bayern dreimal komplett auseinander genommen haben, mit öffnen jeder Gepäckrolle. PÜber einmal kann man ja reden, aber über dreimal in 30min? Aber der Artikel wurde gerade gelöscht. Warum??

Aber das Problem ist scheinbar schon älter.  Komischerweise werden Züge der Bundesbahn nicht kontrolliert.  Als wenn sich Terroristen kein Zugticket leisten könnten. Es ist so absurd, was in Bayern abgeht.
Weitere Kritik an Fernbus-Polizeikontrollen | Eisenbahnjournal Zughalt.de


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis eben gab es noch den Artikel im Spiegel, dass ein Flixbus in Deutschland ander Grenze von Baden Württemberg 45 Minuten untersucht wurde und sämteliche personalausweise und Reisepässe der Insassen kontrolliert wuirden. Ja wo sind wir denn, dass so etwasn In deutshcland gemacht wird? Das hatten wir zu RAF Hochzeiten nicht. Aber der Artikel wurde gerade gelöscht. Warum??



Vieleicht weil ihn jemand von der CSU als Hatespeech, oder Fakenews empfunden hat?


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

Ihr hättet euch echt mal mit Axel Stoll zusammen setzen können und über eure tollen Theorien reden können, der hatte auch so viele tolle Theorien wie ihr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> der hatte auch so viele tolle Theorien wie ihr.


Wir stellen Fragen, mehr nicht. Es gibt berechtigte Kritikpunkte und diese weiter zu recherchieren wäre sinnvoll. aber es gibt keinen investigativen Journalismus mehr, wie es ihn in den Sechzigern gab. Es ist zu teuer und zu schwierig. Stattdessen gibt es für die Massen Dschungelcamp und GNTM, dazu billiges Bier und freie Fahrt für freie Bürger, dann ist die Masse ruhig. Und das obere 1% bereichert sich weiter nach Strich und Faden. Die französische Bevölkerung ist da etwas schlauer. Die haben als klares Zeichen schon einmal den oberen 0,1% Menschenschindern die Köpfe abgeschnitten. So etwas sitzt tief und ist lehrreich. Die Deutschen machen dagegen im Fall der Revolution für ein "Betreten verboten" Schild auf Rasenflächen Platz.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

Flixbus hat jetzt auch Reichsflugscheiben im Angebot?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ihr hättet euch echt mal mit Axel Stoll zusammen setzen können und über eure tollen Theorien reden können, der hatte auch so viele tolle Theorien wie ihr.



Ach ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie erinnern mich deine Posts einfach immer wieder an eine Aussage die der Rapper Kollegah zur Evolution getroffen hat, sinngemäß:

"Die Evolutionstheorie ist Blödsinn, wirft man einen Fisch vom Wasser in die Wüste wachsen ihn auch nicht plötzlich Füße." 

Und jetzt RtZk:

"Das es eine Mentalität der Korruption gibt ist Blödsinn, nur weil es immer wieder deutliche Hinweise / Indizien gibt und regelmäßig Fälle bekannt werden ist es nicht plötzlich Korruption. "


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis eben gab es noch den Artikel im Spiegel, dass ein Flixbus in Deutschland an der Grenze von Baden Württemberg 45 Minuten untersucht wurde und sämtliche Personalausweise und Reisepässe der Insassen kontrolliert wuirden. Ja, wo sind wir denn, dass so etwas mitten in Deutschland gemacht wird? Das hatten wir zu RAF Hochzeiten nicht.



Grenzkontrollen sind ganz normale Vorgänge. Also zumindest in funktionierenden Staaten. Das man als Deutscher, wo die Grenzen seit 2 ½ Jahren ja de facto aufgegeben wurden, sowas nicht versteht, ist wohl klar, aber in normalen Staaten ist sowas immer noch an der Tagesordnung. 

War erst vor zwei Wochen in Dänemark und wurde – oh Wunder – an der Grenze kontrolliert.

Und das mitten in Europa. Skandal  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die französische Bevölkerung ist da etwas schlauer. Die haben als klares Zeichen schon einmal den oberen 0,1% Menschenschindern die Köpfe abgeschnitten. So etwas sitzt tief und ist lehrreich.



Interessant. Der User, der sich ständig über Zynismus und vermeintliche Menschenverachtung echauffiert, ist ganz plötzlich vorne mit dabei, wenn es nur gegen die ihn seinen Augen richtigen geht.

Wie schnell doch die Maske fällt, wenn das Feindbild stimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Mai 2018)

Wie korrupt und stellenweise verlogen unser System ist, sieht man doch alleine daran, dass ein Typ, der mal mit einem Koffer voll Geld in die Schweiz gefahren ist, heute Bundestagspräsident ist.

Oder an den über 2000 Lobbyisten im Reichstagsgebäude vornehmlich, welche aus der Automobil- und Rüstungsindustrie.
Oder dass ein ehemaliger Goldman-Sachs-Bankster heute Präsident der EZB ist.
Oder wie Franz Beckenbauer für eine vermeintlich "ehrenamtliche" Tätigkeit 5,5 Mio. € kassieren kann.
Oder daran, dass Wolfgang Clement, Carsten Maschmeyer, Clemens Tönnies, Mirko Slomka, Theo Waigel, F.J. Strauß, Roland Koch, Stefan Mappus, Helmut Kohl und weitere nie ein Gefängnis von innen gesehen oder warum Uli Hoeneß und Thomas Middelhof selbiges so schnell wieder verlassen konnten.
Brauche ich da die Dieselaffähre und den Umgang damit überhaupt noch erwähnen?


Und zur CSU muss man nun echt gar nichts mehr sagen, bin über jeden Tag froh, an dem ich Söders, Bärs, Seehofers und Aigners Gesichter nicht in der Zeitung sehen muss, was in Bayern jedoch leider etwas schwierig ist.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie korrupt und stellenweise verlogen unser System ist, sieht man doch alleine daran, dass ein Typ, der mal mit einem Koffer voll Geld in die Schweiz gefahren ist, heute Bundestagspräsident ist.



Nicht nur das, ein deutscher Staatsbürger mit pakistanischen Wurzeln wird von den USA in Pakistan entführt, über Deutschland nach Guantanamo gebracht, während eine gewisse andere Person Außenminister war und davon wusste, was er abstritt, sich aber später als Lüge rausstellte, und er unternahm nichts dagegen (obwohl es seine gottverdammte Pflicht gegenüber einem Deutschen Staatsbürger gewesen wäre).
Später stellt sich raus das er auch noch unschuldig in Guantanamo saß und besagte Person hält es, bis heute, nicht mal für nötig sich bei ihm für dieses erlebte Martyrium, als Minimum, zu entschuldigen, weil er sich, nach eigener Aussage, keiner Schuld / Fehler bewusst ist, predigt aber heute als Bundespräsident immer wieder irgendwas von Hilfsbereitschaft und Mitgefühl. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Oder dass ein ehemaliger Goldman-Sachs-Bankster heute Präsident der EZB ist.



In Frankreich sogar Präsident. Marcron war auch zuvor bei Rothschild & Cie. und ist auch schon mit abwertensten Äußerungen gegenüber armen und sozial schwachen Personen aufgefallen, der braucht sich da über den Gegenwind in Frankreich nicht wundern.


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie korrupt und stellenweise verlogen unser System ist, sieht man doch alleine daran, dass ein Typ, der mal mit einem Koffer voll Geld in die Schweiz gefahren ist, heute Bundestagspräsident ist.


Hat der die 100.00 Mark nicht in seinem Büro entgegengenommen?
Aber egal, der Grundtenor deiner Aussage stimmt.
Er ist heute Bundestagspräsident, während ein normaler Michl in ähnlicher Causa heute noch deswegen im Knast sitzen würde...


----------



## Two-Face (23. Mai 2018)

Ich meine, dass es Schäuble war, der mit dem berüchigtem "Bimbeskoffer" in die Schweiz gefahren ist und dann gesagt hätte, er _wüsse nicht was drin ist_.
Wenn dir jemand einfach einen Koffer in die Hand drückt und dir  sagt, _fahr damit sonstwo hin_, ohne dir zu sagen, was drin ist, machst du das dann einfach?

Wenn ich mit einem Koffer voll Geld erwischt werde, dann komme ich normalerweise mit einer so profaner Behauptung garantiert nicht so einfach davon.
Aber Spitzenpolitiker und reiche Manager können sich nunmal die besten Anwälte leisten...


----------



## Poulton (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bis eben gab es noch den Artikel im Spiegel, dass ein Flixbus in Deutschland an der Grenze von Baden Württemberg 45 Minuten untersucht wurde und sämtliche Personalausweise und Reisepässe der Insassen kontrolliert wuirden. [...]


Zufällig der über neuerliche innerdeutsche Passkontrollen: Passkontrolle bei der Einreise nach Bayern? | Telepolis ?

(Aber gut zu wissen, dass Bayern jetzt die neue Zone ist. Bei Gelegenheit mal Bananen über die Grenze werfen. [/niveaulimbo])


----------



## compisucher (23. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn dir jemand einfach einen Koffer in die Hand drückt und dir  sagt, _fahr damit sonstwo hin_, ohne dir zu sagen, was drin ist, machst du das dann einfach?


Nö, viel zu neugierig, ich würde den aufmachen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass es Schäuble war, der mit dem berüchigtem "Bimbeskoffer" in die Schweiz gefahren ist und dann gesagt hätte, er _wüsse nicht was drin ist_.
> Wenn dir jemand einfach einen Koffer in die Hand drückt und dir  sagt, _fahr damit sonstwo hin_, ohne dir zu sagen, was drin ist, machst du das dann einfach?...


Das ist halt der Wandel der Zeit. Wir haben so etwas früher gemacht, wenn z.B. Freunde in den urlaub nachkommen wollten, dann nahm man schon mal einen Koffer mit, auch von deren freundesfreunden, die man gar nicht kannte. Wenn Du eine Schulergruppe Deiner Kinder mit nimmst, hast du auch ganz viel unbekanntes Gepäck im Auto. Früher wäre es irgendwie gegangen, dann man beweisen konnte, nicht der Eigentümer des Koffers zu sein, heute ist man sofort unter Generalverdacht. Das sind alles diese kleinen Punkte, die unser Leben komplizierter und einsamer machen, weil jeder andere potenzieller Feind geworden ist. Dann ging schon mit der Handtasche einer Freundin los, die sie mir kurz vor dem Einlass ins Konzert gab. Ich bin absolut seriös, mich kontrolliert keiner, dass die Handtasche voller kleiner bunter Pillen war, wusste ich nicht. wäre ich kontrolliert worden, hätte ich den Ärger.  Überleg Dir gut wa san der Grenze passiert, wenn in einem Rucksack der Kinder, die Du mitnimmst, Drogen sind und keiner der mInderjährigen sagt, dass es sein Rucksack ist. Du bist dann der Fahrer und verantwortlich.

Das ist alles nicht mehr witzig heute, weil Indizien, wie eine Taucherbrille und eine handvoll Murmeln im Rucksack , für ein Jahr Knast ausreichen. Das ist alles irgendwie pervers geworden und für mich nur ein Zeichen, dass das obere 0,1% immer mehr Angst hat. Warum wohl und warum gab es soviel gegenseitige Gewalt auf dem G20 Gipfel? Ich werde es wohl nie verstehen-.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist alles nicht mehr witzig heute, weil Indizien, wie eine Taucherbrille und eine handvoll Murmeln im Rucksack , für ein Jahr Knast ausreichen. Das ist alles irgendwie pervers geworden und für mich nur ein Zeichen, dass das obere 0,1% immer mehr Angst hat. Warum wohl und warum gab es soviel gegenseitige Gewalt auf dem G20 Gipfel? Ich werde es wohl nie verstehen-.



Tja, wenn immer weniger Menschen immer mehr Vermögen anheufen und dieses Geld dann wieder, unter anderem, dafür nutzen das die wirtschaftliche und soziale Politik ihr Vermögen möglichst noch weiter vermehrt, während der überwiegende Teil der Menschen in Furcht vor dem sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Abstieg lebt und abgehängt wird, muss man halt "berechtigte" Angst haben das irgendwann die Leute wieder mit Mistgabel und Schafot mehr Beteiligung am Wohlstand einfordern. Also bunkert man sich Stück für Stück ein und zementiert mit Polizeistaat und knüpelnden Horden, um diesen Punkt zu "verhindern", obwohl man ihn damit im Grunde nur um eine Zeit X hinauszögern kann, aber nie verhindern.
Wer die Geschichte kennt weiß, das wird nicht ewig funktionieren, irgendwann ist der Frust so groß und die soziale Ungerechtigkeit so Himmelschreiend das denn Leuten egal ist ob ihnen eine Armee mit Kanonen gegenüber steht, die sie niederknüpeln soll, sie holen sich ihre Rechte dann halt trotzdem, nur halt mit ausufernder Gewalt.

Warum man es indes immer erst so weit kommen lassen muss versteht doch eigentlich kein Mensch, wenn man ehrlich ist, warum schaft man es nicht vorher zu erkennen das dieser Weg im Grunde keiner ist der Substanz und Zukunft besitzt und regelt es entsprechend rechtzeitig und vorher.
Würden die reichsten 1% nur 50% ihres Vermögens verteilen wären sie immer noch stinkreich und würden alles andere als am Hungertuch nagen, aber die Welt wäre für sehr viele Menschen eine bessere, mit weit besseren Perspektiven und Anteil am Wohlstand.
Aber die permanete Gier nie Reich genug sein zu können siegt leider am Ende über jegliche menschliche Vernuft, leider, immer wieder, scheinbar.

Und rechtfertigen tut man seinen Reichtum noch damit das man Donald Trump heißt, oder Paris Hilton, oder Fürst von und zu XYZ, usw. alles Personen die nie etwas selbst dafür geleistet haben soviel Geld / Besitz der Genereation(en) zuvor zu erben / erarbeiten, sondern einfach nur das verschissene "Glück" hatten in die richtige Familie geboren worden zu sein, woraus sie gerne mal ihr Recht ableiten besser als jene Personen zu sein die kein Geld besitzen und es auf deren Rücken / Elend weiter vermehren zu dürfen.

Ein im Grunde mehr als krankes System in einer kranken Welt, das dann auch noch von einigen Kaspern, die garnicht wirklich davon profitieren, auf Gedeih und Verderb verteidigt wird, weil sie irgend einem idiotischen Traum nachhängen irgendwann ja auch mal zum Wurmfortsatz am obersten Ende gehören zu können, obwohl das mehr als unwahrscheinlich ist, das sie ehr im Lotto gewinnen werden, und glauben wenn das System nicht mehr so wäre würde es für sie keine Brotkrummen mehr geben, die sie momentan aus dem Dreck von denen fressen die sie hofieren, um sie überhaupt zu bekommen.

*edit*
Wo wir ja auch bei Korruption waren und es mir gerade unterkam und es sehr aktuell ist:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt hat Anklage gegen die früheren  DFB-Funktionäre Wolfgang Niersbach, Horst R. Schmidt, Theo Zwanziger  sowie den Ex-Generalsekretär der FIFA, Urs Linsi, erhoben.
> 
> DFB: Anklage gegen Ex-Funktionare Theo Zwanziger und Wolfgang Niersbach | WEB.DE



Mal sehen ob sie wie Uli im Gefängnis landen und wenn ja ob auch, ihrer Meinung nach, zu unrecht auf Druck der Medien. *ugly*

Bzw. haben wir ja auch das, im Moment:


> In der Bamf-Außenstelle in Bremen  sollen zwischen 2013 und 2016 Mitarbeiter mindestens rund *1.200  Menschen ohne ausreichende rechtliche Grundlage *Asyl gewährt haben.
> 
> *Gegen  die damalige Bremer Bamf-Chefin und weitere Verdächtige laufen  Ermittlungen wegen Bestechlichkeit und bandenmäßiger Verleitung *zur  missbräuchlichen Asylantragstellung.
> 
> Seehofer verbietet Bremer Bamf-Aussenstelle Asylentscheidungen | WEB.DE



Aber nein nein, in Deutschland ist Korruption nur was was man so aus Märchenbüchern kennt, in echt gibts die eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Passen zum Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Cartoon des Tages - Bild 6 - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Kultur


----------



## Poulton (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber nein nein, in Deutschland ist Korruption nur was was man so aus Märchenbüchern kennt, in echt gibts die eigentlich nicht.


Merke: Korruption ist nur dann böse, wenn sie von Ausländern ausgeht oder Ausländern nutzt. Kann ja schließlich nicht sein, dass Ausländer uns unsere Korruption wegnehmen. König Horst bekommt sonst schlaflose Nächte!


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2018)

Man sollte mal sowas wie Vermögensentzug als Strafmaß einführen. Jemand der Steuern hinterzieht hat dann halt in Zukunft kein Geld mehr was er überhaupt verstecken könnte.
Zumindest wenn es 6stellig aufwärts wird.

Ähnlich hart sollte man auch Korruption bestrafen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, wenn immer weniger Menschen immer mehr Vermögen anheufen und dieses Geld dann wieder, unter anderem, dafür nutzen das die wirtschaftliche und soziale Politik ihr Vermögen möglichst noch weiter vermehrt, während der überwiegende Teil der Menschen in Furcht vor dem sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Abstieg lebt und abgehängt wird, muss man halt "berechtigte" Angst haben das irgendwann die Leute wieder mit Mistgabel und Schafot mehr Beteiligung am Wohlstand einfordern. ...


Es muss doch aber auch für sowas reichen, hat das Leben ansonsten einen Sinn?
Faith bis Pink Gin: Die 15 schonsten Superyachten der Welt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Reise


Ich verstehe es auch nicht, denn zur Freiheit gehört es auch, jederzeit überall hingehen zu können. Und je geringen die Aufspreitzung und je mehr menschen man mit Wohlstand und damit Vrletzlichkeit im System gefangen hat, umso mehr Ruhe ist. Denn nur, wer etwas hat, kann etwas verlieren. Wir sehen es im Extrem im Gazatreifen. Wer nur sein Leben hat, setzt auch das ein, und genau dann hat man ein Problem. Ob es Spaß macht, sich nur mit Bodyguard bewegen zu können? Schau Dir die Aldis an, die völlig zurückgezogen lebten und das betrifft viele sehr Reiche. 

Teilen und herrschen war immer schon erfolgreich, wer meint, nur nehmen zu können wird irgendwann eine Rechnung bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es muss doch aber auch für sowas reichen, hat das Leben ansonsten einen Sinn?
> Faith bis Pink Gin: Die 15 schonsten Superyachten der Welt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Reise



Darf es auch gerne, wer eine gute Idee hat und durch eigene Leistung zu Lebzeiten zu Geld kommt darf es auch gerne für eine Luxusjacht ausgeben (Leistung soll sich ja lohnen). Es kann aber eigentlich nicht sein das einmal zu Geld gekommen bedeutet das dieses Geld auch wie in Zement gegeossen weiterverbt wird, von Generation zu Generation und sich ohne entsprechende Leistung der aktuellen Besitzer weitervermehrt, während es dem Rest der Gesellschaft quasi entzogen wird.

Was hat z.B. die Nachfahren der Fuggers von dem Rech geleistet um heute noch jede Generation hunderte Ha Land zu erben, Schloss, mehrere Hundert Millionen Euro Vermögen, das sich nur noch durch Kaptialanlagen immer weiter vermehrt?

Einen Adelstitel geerbt zu haben?
"Tolle" Leistung.

Genau das wollten wir doch mit französischer Revolution, der Demokratie und dem Grundgesetz abschaffen, das Titel und Erbe, wie im Mittelalter den Adligen machen. Leistung sollte den Status und Werdegang bestimmen, nicht die Herkunft die quasi den Stand zementiert und was haben wir heute?
Der gleiche Mist wie früher, nur ohne faktisch direkte Leibeigenschaft, hast du Geld bist du quasi geadelt und vererbst diesen "Adelstitel" "Reich zu sein" von Generation zu Generation weiter, genau wie deine Gesellschaftlichen Chancen. Die Chance auf gesellschaftlichen Aufstieg von unten nach oben wird dabei immer weiter verbaut und man schottet sich und seine Kreise vom gemeinen "Pöbel" immer weiter ab.

Es gehört endlich dafür gesorgt das große Mengen Kapital und Vermögen nicht unbegrenzt in der eigenen Sippschaft vererbt werden können, weil genau das ist eines der Hauptprobleme. Du musst nichts leisten um Reich zu sein, du musst nur richtig geboren werden. Durch Arbeit und Leistung sozialen Aufstieg zu erreichen wird hingegen immer unwahrscheinlicher und seltener:

Eine neue Studie zeigt, wie schwierig ein gesellschaftlicher Aufstieg in Deutschland ist

Ich habe daher persöhnlich auch immer wieder einiges an Respekt für Personen die ihr Vermögen nach ihrem tot auf mehrere Menschen verteilen wie z.B. in diesem Fall:



> Cerezales  del Condado ist ein kleines Dörfchen im Norden Spaniens. In dem Ort in  der Provinz Léon leben gerade einmal 80 Menschen, im Winter sogar noch  weniger. Hier wuchs Antonino Fernández auf. Seine Familie war arm, er  war das elfte von dreizehn Kindern. Die Schule besuchte er nur bis zu  seinem 14. Lebensjahr - die Eltern konnten das Schulgeld nicht länger  bezahlen. Ende August ist Antonino Fernández im Alter von 98 Jahren  gestorben - als Multimillionär.
> Fernández verstarb kinderlos -  sein Vermögen vermachte er seinem Heimatort. 200 Millionen Euro vererbte  er Freunden und Verwandten in Cerezales del Condado sowie einem  Kulturzentrum und einem gemeinnützigen Unternehmen in der Region, das  300 Menschen einen Arbeitsplatz bieten soll.
> 
> Corona-Chef macht Dorfbewohner in seiner Heimat zu Millionaren | STERN.de



Würde jeder mit einem Millionenvermögen auf diese Weise handeln hätten wir schon viele soziale und wirtschaftliche Probleme in weit geringeren Maße.
So wird Kapital wenigstens auf viele Köpfe aufgeteilt und hat die Chance weiteren Wohlstand zu generieren, statt immer weiter auf einem einzelnen Konto zu wachsen und eine verzogenen Sippschaft zu dem Irrglauben zu verleiten ihr Erbe würde sie irgendwie zu besseren, da priviligierten, Menschen machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

G20-Demonstranten liegen falsch: Kapitalismus ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Losung

"Dem Kapitalismus wohnt ein Laster inne: Die ungleichmäßige Verteilung der Güter. Dem Sozialismus hingegen wohnt eine Tugend inne: Die gleichmäßige Verteilung des Elends."


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> G20-Demonstranten liegen falsch: Kapitalismus ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Losung
> 
> "Dem Kapitalismus wohnt ein Laster inne: Die ungleichmäßige Verteilung der Güter. Dem Sozialismus hingegen wohnt eine Tugend inne: Die gleichmäßige Verteilung des Elends."



Niemand der hier regelmäßig schreibenden will Sozialismus, aber das hast du scheinbar bis heute nicht verstanden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

Also nach dem die letzen Seiten hier nur noch auf Reichen eingehackt wird, war ich mir da tatsächlich nicht sicher. Zumal ich die Aussage auf dich bezogen sofort glaube, aber bei anderen Usern wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand der hier regelmäßig schreibenden will Sozialismus, aber das hast du scheinbar bis heute nicht verstanden.


Artikel 14 und die liebevolle Aussage _"Eigentum verpflichtet"  _wird von immer weniger Menschen verstanden. Es ist nicht schlimm, irgendwann werden halt auch hier die Köpfe rollen, damit wir wieder eine demokratische Grundordnung mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft einrichten können. Das wird noch dauern und noch weiter vor sich hin gären, aber es tendiert leider in diese Richtung,


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2018)

Vielleicht bewirkt die AfD ja, dass die anderen Parteien mal bessere Kandidaten aufstellen als einen Schulz, Nahles, Merkel, Dobrindt und Co

Denen vertraut keiner mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht bewirkt die AfD ja, dass die anderen Parteien mal bessere Kandidaten aufstellen als einen Schulz, Nahles, Merkel, Dobrindt und Co
> 
> Denen vertraut keiner mehr.


Das hier könnte etwas sinnvolles werden, nachdem die Protestwähler der AfD das geben, was die Nazis verdient haben, einen ordentlichen Tritt in den Mülleimer der Geschichte. Es könnte aber auch der Todesstoß der sozialen Kräfte sein, wenn sie sich in drei immer unbedeutendere Fraktionen aufspaltet. Dann haben wir ein Problem in Deutschland, wenn CSU und AfD die Politik machen. Gnade uns Gott.
Linke: Sahra Wagenknecht will neue linke Volkspartei - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

- doppelt -


----------



## Two-Face (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Niemand der hier regelmäßig schreibenden will Sozialismus, aber das hast du scheinbar bis heute nicht verstanden.


Die einen kommen mit der "Nazi-Keule", wenn jemand Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert.
Die anderen kommen mit der Antisemitismus-Keule an, wenn jemand Israels Politik kritisiert.
Und wieder andere kommen mit der "Sozialismus-Keule" daher, wenn jemand bestehende, politische Auswüchse und ungerechte Zustände in mehrerlei Hinsicht beanstandet.

Tja, sowas nennt man Schubladendenken.
So lebt sich's leichter, Menschen mit anderen Meinungen ohne drauf einzugehen, schlicht zu kategorisieren.
Wie "Oh, kuck dir den an, der will umweltfreundichere Fahrzeuge, bestimmt so ein grüner Hippie..."
Oder "Was, der kritisiert unser politisches System? Ist doch bestimmt so ein Verschwörungstheoretiker, der auch an UFOs und Zombies glaubt..."
Oder eben, "Wie, der beklagt steigende Armut in Deutschland, will eine fairere Bezahlung und bessere Arbeitsbedingungen für Pflegekräfte und Leiharbeiter, der hat sie ja nicht mehr alle, der kann ja nur ein kleiner, linker Sozialist sein..."


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hier könnte etwas sinnvolles werden, nachdem die Protestwähler der AfD das geben, was die Nazis verdient haben, einen ordentlichen Tritt in den Mülleimer der Geschichte
> Linke: Sahra Wagenknecht will neue linke Volkspartei - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ich sehe für die aktuelle Linke auch keine Zukunft. Solche Kasperköpfe wie die Kipping und der Riexinger haben ja jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren und träumen irgend einen unrealistischen Arbeiter der Welt vereinigt euch Traum.
Frau Wagenknecht ist in der Linken neben Dietmar Bartsch im Moment eine der wenigen die eine halbwegs reale Sicht auf die Dinge haben.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hier könnte etwas sinnvolles werden, nachdem die Protestwähler der AfD das geben, was die Nazis verdient haben, einen ordentlichen Tritt in den Mülleimer der Geschichte. Es könnte aber auch der Todesstoß der sozialen Kräfte sein, wenn sie sich in drei immer unbedeutendere Fraktionen aufspaltet. Dann haben wir ein Problem in Deutschland, wenn CSU und AfD die Politik machen. Gnade uns Gott.
> Linke: Sahra Wagenknecht will neue linke Volkspartei - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Und wenn nach der AfD alles ist wie vorher?
Die AfD hat das gesellschaftliche Klima, welches sie nutzt ja nicht selbst erschaffen. 

Auch wenn ich ihn nicht selbst erlebt habe als Kanzler, jemand wie Helmut Schmidt wäre wieder jemand der Aufrecht vor Deutschland stehen könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ...Die AfD hat das gesellschaftliche Klima, welches sie nutzt ja nicht selbst erschaffen. ..


Doch, weil Hass und Ausgrenzung gepredigt wurde, anstatt Nächstenliebe und Versöhnung,
was unsere christlichen Werte wären, von denen Rechte aber keine Anhung haben.

Aber dieser neue gesellschaftlich Hass, der Egoismus und die neue unbegeschränkte neoliberale
Leistungsgesellschaft wird sie alle überholen und selber treffen. Es werden keine Lösungen
präsendiert, es werden nur Probleme geschaffen. Ich habe von den AfD-Bundestagsabgeordneten
noch keinen einzigen sinnvollen Antrag und keine einzige sinnvolle Rede gehört. Es geht nur um
Hass auf Kriegsflüchtlinge. Das erste Ergebnis der AfD Präsenz ist das neue Bayrische Polizei-
gesetz und das hebelt unsere demokratische Grundordnung in weiten Teilen aus,


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es werden keine Lösungen
> präsendiert, es werden nur Probleme geschaffen. Ich habe von den AfD-Bundestagsabgeordneten
> noch keinen einzigen sinnvollen Antrag und keine einzige sinnvolle Rede gehört.



Doch eine gab es tatsächlich mal, während der Haushaltsdebatte letzte Woche. Weiß allerdings auch nicht mehr wer da der Redner von der AfD war.
Da kam nicht einmal Ausländer oder Flüchtling vor, keine empörten Zwischenrufe der anderen Bundestagsfraktionen während der Rede, nichts, und man forderte, ja von der AfD, kaum zu glauben, das bei den Überschüssen die die Krankenkassen momentan haben diese doch auch bessere Leistungen erbringen sollten und es eine Schande sei, was sogar mal stimmt, das eine Krankenkasse wie die IHK die Kosten für z.B. eine Brille nur dann voll übernimmt wenn der Antragssteller auf einem Auge blind sei und auf dem anderen nur noch 40% Sehkraft habe.

Gibt halt doch immer mal wieder auch für blinde Hühner ein Korn. ^^
Die nächste Rede der AfD war dann aber wieder wie immer von ihnen gewohnt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

Wer reagiert denn eigentlich seit 2005? Vielleicht wäre die Kritik an der Stelle besser angebracht, als bei der AfD (die ja letzten Endes auch nur so stark ist, weil besagte Regierung mehr als einen Fehler gemacht hat).


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, weil Hass und Ausgrenzung gepredigt wurde, anstatt Nächstenliebe und Versöhnung,
> was unsere christlichen Werte wären, von denen Rechte aber keine Anhung haben.



Nein, das war alles schon da als die AfD kam. die Grundstimmung jedenfalls. 

Besonders dien wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkte unserer Gesellschaftskrise haben ja nun wirklich nichts mit der AfD zu tun. 
Wie zum Beispiel die letzte Weltwirtschaftskrise.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... das eine Krankenkasse wie die IHK die Kosten für z.B. eine Brille nur dann voll übernimmt...


Brillen sind doch wie Zahnersatz Billigprodukte geworden, ich bitte dich. Wenn sich das die Versager nicht leisten können, haben sie in unserer Gesellschaft nichts zu suchen. Immerhin wurde doch dafür gesorgt, dass man billigste Gläser bekommt und Brillen ab wneigen Euro verfügbar sind.  Soziale Schmarotzer brauchen wir nicht.  - War das jetzt neoliberal genug? - 

Wer Kälte wählt sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn es kälter wird. Es gibt genug Alternativen, man müsste nur sein Kreuz dort machen.  Aber wenn die mehrheit nicht will, muss sie es ausbaden und tritt dabei weiter schön nach unten, weil sich ja immer schwächere Sündenböcke finden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, das war alles schon da als die AfD kam. die Grundstimmung jedenfalls. .


Das ist regional sehr unterschiedlich. In der Zone habe ich diesen Hass schon vor zwanzig Jahren gespürt und erlebt. Im freien Westen kam es erst mit Veranstaltuingen der Pegida, die ich mit der AfD gleichsetze, zu diesen massiven Ruck hin zur Menschenfeindlichkeit, zum Hass und zum Legen von Bränden.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer reagiert denn eigentlich seit 2005? Vielleicht wäre die Kritik an der Stelle besser angebracht, als bei der AfD (die ja letzten Endes auch nur so stark ist, weil besagte Regierung mehr als einen Fehler gemacht hat).



Wie soll ich mich bei Westerwelle noch beschweren? Der hat ja schon das zeitliche gesegnet und der Rösler hat sich in die Schweiz, zu irgend einem Wirtschaftsforum, abgesetzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mich bei Westerwelle noch beschweren? Der hat ja schon das zeitliche gesegnet und der Rösler hat sich in die Schweiz, zu irgend einem Wirtschaftsforum, abgesetzt.



Wusste gar nicht, dass die noch seit 2005 regieren.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer reagiert denn eigentlich seit 2005? Vielleicht wäre die Kritik an der Stelle besser angebracht, als bei der AfD (die ja letzten Endes auch nur so stark ist, weil besagte Regierung mehr als einen Fehler gemacht hat).


Schuld ist auch die Regierung vor 2005, die mit ihren Reformen das Sozialsystem ausgehöhlt und das Lohndumping eingeführt hat.
Und wiederum die Regierung davor, welche mit ihrem Reformstau und ihrer Regierungsmüdigkeit erst dafür gesorgt hat, dass es überhaupt so weit kommt.

Merkel heimst nun die wirtschaftlichen Lorbeeren dafür ein, gleichzeitig fallen ihr nun aber die sozialen Nachteile auf die Füße.
Und das wird noch schlimmer werden, mit steigender Armut hier, Eurokrise dort und Flüchtlingskrise noch dazu.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass die noch seit 2005 regieren.


Adenauer regiert auch schon lange nicht mehr, aber dessen Rentenystem exisitert immernoch.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass die noch seit 2005 regieren.



Die waren aber nach 2005 zeitweise an der Regierung beteiligt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das schlimme ist das diese bayrischen Flachzangen von der CSU nach Bayern ihr Gesetz jetzt auch noch auf Bundesebene durchbekommen wollen...
> 
> Hat man halt davon, wenn man eine bayrische Dorfpartei, die sich für eine große Bundespartei hält, voller politisch korrupter populistischer Hinterwelter,[/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist regional sehr unterschiedlich. In der Zone habe ich diesen Hass schon vor zwanzig Jahren gespürt und erlebt. Im freien Westen kam es erst mit Veranstaltuingen der Pegida, die ich mit der AfD gleichsetze, zu diesen massiven Ruck hin zur Menschenfeindlichkeit, zum Hass und zum Legen von Bränden.


Also zumindest für unsere Stadt kann ich bestätigen, dass alle Brände und Brandmeldungen in Flüchtlingsheimen selbstgemacht sind und in der Gegend zum Beispiel in Düsseldorf war es beim großen Brand ja auch ein Flüchtling der das gemacht hat.
(Und du bist echt nicht mehr so gut auf die zu sprechen, wenn du dauernd aus dem Bett gejagt wirst weil man nach 2 Jahren noch immer nicht verstanden hat wie Rauchmelder funktionieren)

Aber was ist im Westen sonst großes passiert? Die Bombe in Solingen ist auch schon lange her, lange vor der AfD.



> Nenn mir mal irgend eine persönliche Leistung, von der man nebenbei ein Spielzeug mit achtstelligem Preis finanzieren kann.


Ach da fallen mir einige ein. Die Macher von WhatsApp, Minecraft etc
Das liegt aber eher daran, dass sie für absurde Preise aufgekauft wurden.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal irgend eine persönliche Leistung, von der man nebenbei ein Spielzeug mit achtstelligem Preis finanzieren kann. Das ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Solche Gewinne erzielt nur, wer sich mit i.d.R. erheblichem Startkapital die Arbeitsleistung anderer Leute zunutze macht und systematisch verhindert respektive verhindern lässt, dass irgend jemand anders ihm Konkurrenz macht. Ein paar hundertausend sind als weitestgehend eigenständige Leistung realistisch (aber selten) - alles, was darüber hinausgeht, basiert auf der Arbeit von oft sehr großen Personalstrukturen, deren Gewinn größtenteils auf eine einzelne Person konzentriert wird. Dass das in wenigen Fällen (quasi ausschließlich ITler mit einer gehörigen Person Glück und einer sehr kleinen Portion Skrupel) innerhalb einer Generation und ohne Erbe erreicht wird, macht die Sache kaum besser.
> 
> (womit wir langsam mal wieder beim Thema G20 und Kritik am grenzenlosen Kapitalismus wären  )



Ich habe ja auch mit keiner Silbe gesagt das die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür besonders hoch sei, nur das wem es glingt sich gerne auch so ein Spielzeug kaufen darf.
Theorie und Paraxis, du weißt schon... müssen nicht zwingend auch übermäßig kohärent sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Mai 2018)

Polizisten begehen eine Straftat und es gibt keine Ermittlungen. Das war es dann mit dem Rechtstaat.  R.I.P.
G20: Keine Ermittlungen gegen verdeckte Polizisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dann können in Zukunft also alle Vermummten in einer Demonstration sagen, dass sie gar nicht mit-
demonstrieren und deshalb auch vemummt sein dürfen. Komischerweise reicht eine Taucherbrille
im Gepäck ohne auf der Demo zu sein für eine Haftstrafe. Ab diesem Punkt ist aktiver Widerstand
Pflicht. Es reicht, das Mass ist voll.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Polizisten begehen eine Straftat und es gibt keine Ermittlungen. Das war es dann mit dem Rechtstaat.  R.I.P.
> G20: Keine Ermittlungen gegen verdeckte Polizisten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Dann können in Zukunft also alle Vermummten in einer Demonstration sagen, dass sie gar nicht mit-
> ...



Tja, da weiß ich direkt wieder warum Leute wie ich in der CDU einfach keine politische Zukunft haben, ich hätte mich wohl schon lange öffentlich darüber empört und Ermittlungen gefordert.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2018)

Die Chance hättest du in der SPD auch nicht, naja bei den Jusos vielleicht schon, aber in der Mutterpartei nicht 

Persönlich finde ich, dass der Staat in Notlagen die Regeln dehnen oder sogar brechen darf. Allerdings denke ich nicht, dass der G20 Gipfel so eine Notlage war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

Und es geht in die nächste Runde:
G20-Krawalle in Hamburg: Durchsuchungen in vier Landern - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Nicht, dass hier das Bild entstehen soll, ich will Menschen in Schutz nehmen, die Autos anzünden. Haftstrafen sind in solchen Fällen mehr als angemessen. Die Frage ist für mich nur, wie vorgegangen wird, was nicht gemacht wird, welche Mittel eingesetzt werden und welche Gesetzesänderungen es gibt. Und da wird mir Angst und Bange. Es wäre so einfach gewesen, die Straftäter vor Ort festzunehmen. Da hätten alle Beifall gerufen. Was aktuell passiert ist grenzwertig.

Für mich wírkt es in Summe immer mehr so, als ob der Teil der Gesellschaft mit allen Mitteln mundtot gemacht werden sollen, die sich zu kritisch gegen herrschende Strukturen auflehnt. Es geht darum, diejenigen  zu identifizieren, die im Fall des Falles in den aktiven Widerstand gehen würden. Anstatt die Straftäter einfach vor Ort festzunehmen, lies man sie in Ruhe gewähren und nutzt nun die Gelegenheit, um flächendeckend gegen jeder vorzugehen, der vielleicht aktiven Widerstand betreiben würde. Und das sind genau die Anfänge, mit denen 1933 der Widerstand lahmgelegt wurde. 

Es geht mir in diesem Strang schon lange nicht mehr um die Handvoll wirklicher Straftäter, es geht mir darum, wie flächendeckend die Polizei in Hamburg eingeschützer und vor allem auch friedliche Bürger malträtiert hat. Aber die Hamburger haben diese Lektion verstanden, hoffen wir, dass sie entsprechend Reagieren werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2018)

Man beachte auch, dass es hier um die Zündler in Altona geht.
Wer die Schanze angezündet hat, ist dagegen egal...


----------



## JePe (6. Juni 2018)

Versammlungsfreiheit deutlich hoeher zu bewerten: Ingewahrsamnahme war rechtswidrig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Juni 2018)

Komisch, es ist also genau das passiert, was ich schon vor Monaten gesagt habe?

Sollte es zu Fehlern der Exekutive gekommen sein, wird es die Judikative so feststellen? 

Sensation...


----------



## RtZk (6. Juni 2018)

Tut mir leid, aber wer sich in der "Szene typischen Kleidung"  = schwarz Vermummt auf einer Demonstration voller randalierender Anarchisten, herumtreibt braucht sich nicht wundern das man verhaftet wird. Wo das "schwerwiegendes Unrecht" war ist mir schleierhaft, schwerwiegendes Unrecht ist, wenn man Jahre lang unschuldig im Knast hocken musste.
Ganz abgesehen davon, war das Vermummungsverbot etwa plötzlich aufgehoben oder was?


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wer sich in der "Szene typischen Kleidung"  = schwarz Vermummt auf einer Demonstration voller randalierender Anarchisten, herumtreibt braucht sich nicht wundern das man verhaftet wird. Wo das "schwerwiegendes Unrecht" war ist mir schleierhaft, schwerwiegendes Unrecht ist, wenn man Jahre lang unschuldig im Knast hocken musste.
> Ganz abgesehen davon, war das Vermummungsverbot etwa plötzlich aufgehoben oder was?



Seher ich genau so.

Ich habe da mit meinem künftigen Schwiegervater gesprochen der als Polizist beim Gipfel war.
Die netten Italiener welche da beschrieben werden wurden nicht wie der NDR berichtet festgenommen weil Sie schwarz gekleidet waren.

Die wurden festgenommen weil Sie schwarz verkleidet waren.
Kleidung trugen um sich kurzfristig zu vermummen
Und in Ihren Rucksäcken bunte Kleidung hatten um sich nach einer Flucht schnell umziehen zu können und so einer Verhaftugn aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Warum hat man ansonsten andere Kleidung dabei?
Die werden ja nicht nur einen Tag da gewesen sein / sprich hätten die Klamotten auch im Zelt lassen können.

Also sorry........ich sehe da auch nicht wirklich, was da für ein Recht gebrochen wurde.
Laut einem anderen Bericht wollen 2 der Italiener auch noch klagen weil Sie gefoltert wurden.

Die Folter bestand darin, dass die Polizei stündlich eine klappe zu der zelel geöffnet hat um zu schauen, ob noch alle leben.
Dabei wurde nicht mal was gesagt / nur nachgeschaut.
Das wäre für die Herren so eine Qual gewesen, Sie wurden vom Schlafen abgehalten udn damit gequält.



Sorry aber......wer sich in der Zeit vom Gipfel in der Nähe des schwarzen Blocks aufgehalten hat......der hat dann auch ehrlich gesagt selber schuld.

jeder normal denkende Mensch hätte sich von diesen Menschen fern gehalten.

Bei anderen "wirklichen Protestanten" lief das alles viel entspannter ab wie mir persönlich berichtet wurde.


Die wurden gefragt, ob Sie den Platz räumen, sodass Sie mit Ihren Fahrzeugen durch kommen.

Dann wurde gesagt "wir werden noch 10 Minuten protestieren, danach müsst Ihr uns aber abtransportieren ABER wir werden uns nicht wehren, Sie können uns hoch heben und wegtragen"

Aber das kannst du mit dem schwarzen Block ja nicht machen,
weil die waren für alles hier oben aber nicht zum protestieren.

EDIT:

Als ich gehört habe, dass "Protestanten" sich auf Häusern verschanzt haben und nur darauf gewartet haben, dass Polizisten das Haus stürmen, um dann Gehwegplatten auf Sie fallen zu lassen.

Dachte ich auch nur, ja sorry wo leben wir denn hier?

Im tiefsten Rio in dem man sich als Polizist nicht mehr in bestimmte Viertel trauen kann?

Als ich das gehört habe dachte ich mir nur "schickt doch die Bundeswehr rein" aber das hätte ja auch nix gebracht / ob man jetzt einen Polizisten oder einen Soldaten in so eine Szenario schickt, macht dann irgendwie auch keinen Unterschied mehr.

Wenn man die Bilder von Hamburg an diesem Tag im Netz gesehen hat 7 habe ich instant an London has fallen gedacht.
Das sah mit den Rauchwolken ganz ähnlich aus.

Wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein und denken, man kommt ohne Strafe davon.



Aber naja so ist das heute halt.

Die Menschen, welche 12-16 Stunden Schichten für die Bürger Hamburgs geschoben haben um diese so gut es eben geht vor diesen Menschen zu schützen (darf man da schon Terroristen sagen?).
Die werden jetzt von einer Großzahl Hamburger verachtet und beschimpft weil Sie ja "nix getan haben".

Die werden von der Presse bloß gestellt weil ja angeblich die Zahl der verletzten Beamten nicht stimmten, weil da ja auch beamte rein gezählt wurden, welche nen Hitzschlag erlitten......Hitzschlag ist heute halt keine Verletzung mehr, das ist ganz normal.
habe ich auch nach jedem Arbeitstag.


Ach was rege ich mich eigentlich auf.

Die Gesellschaft ist so verkommen und die öffentlichen Dienste werden irgendwann mal Ihren "Support" einstellen.

- Dann kommt keiner mehr, wenn die Bude mal brennt
- Dann kann man eben nicht mehr ins Krankenhaus gehen, wegen jedem FURZ und Notaufnahmen blockieren, nur weil der Arzt keine Zeit hat
- Dann kann man die bösen Bullen eben nicht mehr rufen, wenn einem der Laden ausgeraubt wird oder die Tasche geklaut wird.



Die Feuerwehr hamburg beschwert sich mittlerweile öffentlich, weil Feuerwehrmänner im Dienst angegriffen werden.
Rettungsgassen blockiert werden.
Penner / Junkies denen Sie das Leben retten weil Sie grad verbluten / dann noch von selbigen *nachdem Sie geholfen haben* auf die Schnauze bekommen.

Ach naja.......ist ja auch egal.
ich hoffe einfach nur ich bekomme das entweder nicht mehr mit, wenn alles mal zusamemnbricht.

Oder ich bin bis dahin schon irgendwohin ausgewandert, wo das Sozialsystem besser funktioniert als hier.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2018)

> Als ich das gehört habe dachte ich mir nur "schickt doch die Bundeswehr rein" aber das hätte ja auch nix gebracht / ob man jetzt einen Polizisten oder einen Soldaten in so eine Szenario schickt, macht dann irgendwie auch keinen Unterschied mehr.


Näh keine gute Idee


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wer sich in der "Szene typischen Kleidung"  = schwarz


In Bayern mag so eine Rechtsauffassung auf fruchtbaren Boden treffen, schaut man auf das aktuelle dortige Polizeigesetz. Ich fände es schon etwas befremdlich, wenn ab jetzt jeder, der in Springerstiefeln herumläuft, sofort und ohne weitere Handlungen als potenziell gefährlicher Nazi erst einmal für mehrere Tage in Untersuchungshaft kommt. So funktioniert ein Rechtstaat nicht, die Polizei höhlt diesen mit ihrem Verhalten aber Stück für Stück aus. Noch grölt das Volk, ins besondere die AfD Wähler klatschen Beifall, bis auch sie das erstemal wegen absurder Nichtigkeiten verhaftet werden.
_ "Aha, Sie haben Holz für ein Kreuz und einen Strick im Keller aus => Sie wollen eine Angela Merkel Puppe an den Galgen hängen, ab in Untersuchungshaft"_



shadie schrieb:


> ....Und in Ihren Rucksäcken bunte Kleidung hatten um sich nach einer Flucht schnell umziehen zu können und so einer Verhaftugn aus dem Weg zu gehen....


Genau, wir haben hier so eine komische Halle vor der Tür, da laufen ständig so muskulöse vermutliche Gewalttäter herum und die haben, wie ich neulich sah, alle in ihrer Tasche andere Klamotten mit. Die müssen sofort verhaftet werden.

Nochmal, es gibt bei uns Dinge wie "dringender Tatverdacht" oder "Gefahr in Verzug". Wenn dazu inzwischen Wechselklamotten, Murmeln, Taucherbrillen etc. gehören, die jeder Künstler für seinen Auftritt dabei hat, dann wird es lächerlich. Was wird als nächstes der Grund werden, um willkürlich festgenommen zu werden?  Das ganze zielt bewußt darauf, die Bevölkerung Angst und Bange zu machen und das Demonstrationsrecht einzuschränken. Wenn ich Polizisten in Hannover sehe, die in Demontrationen mit Pferden reiten, dann ist das alles andere als witzig und radikalisiert absolut friedliche Mitbürger, die fassungslos erleben, was heute aus Demonstrationen los ist. Denken wir an Stuttgard 21 und den blind gewordenen Mitbürger, der rein gar nichts verbotenes machte, dann ist das zum Kotzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _ "Aha, Sie haben Holz für ein Kreuz und einen Strick im Keller aus => Sie wollen eine Angela Merkel Puppe an den Galgen hängen, ab in Untersuchungshaft"_



Nä, wird nicht passieren, der zeigt seinen AfD-Parteiausweis vor und darf unbehelligt weitergehen, kennt man doch aus dem "Dritten Deutschen Rechtsstaat", wie das funktioniert hat.


----------



## RtZk (6. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nä, wird nicht passieren, der zeigt seinen AfD-Parteiausweis vor und darf unbehelligt weitergehen, kennt man doch aus dem "Dritten Deutschen Rechtsstaat", wie das funktioniert hat.



Sonst geht es dir aber auch noch gut oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sonst geht es dir aber auch noch gut oder?


Es war eine satirische Überhöhung auf Dinge, die in unserem Rechtstaat passieren, weil die Polizei unterschiedliche Massstäbe anlegt. Das ist ja das Dilemma. Ich habe es in Göttingen oft genug erlebt. Linke und Rechte prügeln sich. Anstatt alle festzunehmen, werden die  Linken stundenlang eingekesselt und es werden Personalien aufgenommen, die Rechten bekamen Busse gestellt und sie konnten zurück zur Wehrsportgruppe nach Potzwenden. Und der Bürger stand daneben und wunderte sich. Und so etwas zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Arbeit der Polizei. 

Wo war z.B. die Polizei hier und wie verliefen die Ermittlungen im Vergleich zum G20 in Hamburg. Das ganz war etwas dramatischer, ich habe die Bilder noch vor Augen
Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Bayern mag so eine Rechtsauffassung auf fruchtbaren Boden treffen, schaut man auf das aktuelle dortige Polizeigesetz. Ich fände es schon etwas befremdlich, wenn ab jetzt jeder, der in Springerstiefeln herumläuft, sofort und ohne weitere Handlungen als potenziell gefährlicher Nazi erst einmal für mehrere Tage in Untersuchungshaft kommt. So funktioniert ein Rechtstaat nicht, die Polizei höhlt diesen mit ihrem Verhalten aber Stück für Stück aus. Noch grölt das Volk, ins besondere die AfD Wähler klatschen Beifall, bis auch sie das erstemal wegen absurder Nichtigkeiten verhaftet werden.
> _ "Aha, Sie haben Holz für ein Kreuz und einen Strick im Keller aus => Sie wollen eine Angela Merkel Puppe an den Galgen hängen, ab in Untersuchungshaft"_
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn schon zitieren, dann bitte komplett und sich nicht nur EINES der Indizien rauspicken und sich darüber lustig machen oder?



shadie schrieb:


> Die wurden festgenommen weil Sie schwarz verkleidet waren.
> Kleidung trugen um sich kurzfristig zu vermummen
> Und in Ihren Rucksäcken bunte Kleidung hatten um sich nach einer Flucht schnell umziehen zu können und so einer Verhaftugn aus dem Weg zu gehen.



Was haben italiener, in der Zeit zu G20, beim schwarzen Block, in schwarzer Kleidung, mit der Möglichkeit sich zu vermummen (damit ist nicht gemeint sich den Pulli über den Kopf zu ziehen sondern eindeutig Kleidungsstücke, welche man tragen kann um seien Identität zu verschleiern), mit Wechselkleidung, dort zu suchen?

Ja die wollten sicherlich alle nur ins GYM gehen, natürlich.

Muss immer erst wirklich was passieren, bevor die Polizei eingreifen darf?

Können wir bei anderen Sachen ja auch mal so machen.

- Sollen Kinderschänder halt erst mal die Opfer missbrauchen anstatt die Täter welche offenkundig im WWW. sich Opfer angeln / vorher aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen.

- Soll der Penner halt erst mal den Anzugsfutzi abstechen / weil vielleicht will der ja mit seinem Messer nur ein Stück von seinem Brot mit Ihm teilen

- Soll der Autodieb doch erst mal die Karre klauen / vielleicht repariert der ja nur das Schloss.

- Soll der Typ das Haus erst mal komplett anzünden / weil benzin an die Hauswand kippen kann ja auch zum entfernen von Farbe oder Moos oder was weiß ich dienen.

Und so weiter und so weiter.

Soll die Polizei künftig nicht mehr durchgreifen, wenn etwas in deren Augen offensichtlich ist?

Und mal eine ganz andere Frage.

Warum bekommt man hier vorgeworfen, in die rechte Ecke zu gehören?
Das habe ich mit keinem wörtchen behauptet und Ihr könnt mir glauben, dass ich alles bin aber kein rechtsradikaler.
Das brauche ich mir im Forum nicht unterstellen zu lassen und schon gar nicht bei so einem Thema.


----------



## Taonris (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war eine satirische Überhöhung auf Dinge, die in unserem Rechtstaat passieren, weil die Polizei unterschiedliche Massstäbe anlegt. Das ist ja das Dilemma. Ich habe es in Göttingen oft genug erlebt. Linke und Rechte prügeln sich. Anstatt alle festzunehmen, werden die  Linken stundenlang eingekesselt und es werden Personalien aufgenommen, die Rechten bekamen Busse gestellt und sie konnten zurück zur Wehrsportgruppe nach Potzwenden. Und der Bürger stand daneben und wunderte sich. Und so etwas zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Arbeit der Polizei.
> 
> Wo war z.B. die Polizei hier und wie verliefen die Ermittlungen im Vergleich zum G20 in Hamburg. Das ganz war etwas dramatischer, ich habe die Bilder noch vor Augen
> Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia



Könnte mich nicht erinnern das irgendwelche Rechtsextremen in Europa  in den letzten Jahren sowas wie die Linken in Hamburg fabriziert haben, deswegen wird man von Polizeiseite wohl gewarnt sein, das Gewaltpotenzial bei diesen linken Berufsdemonstranten ist enorm. Das die bösen "Rechten" mit Bussen weitertransportiert wurden liegt wohl eher daran das man sie von den blutrünstigen Linken fernhalten wollte. Was für einen roten Faden erwartest du dir bei solchen chaotischen Demo, der linke Mob ist doch meisten so zahlenmäßig überlegen das sich die Polizeiarbeit meist auf diese Chaoten fixiert. Die Folgen von Linksextremismus und unkontrollierter Masseneinwanderung sind dann eben eine Verschärfung des Überwachungsstaates.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sonst geht es dir aber auch noch gut oder?





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war eine satirische Überhöhung auf Dinge, die in unserem Rechtstaat passieren, weil die Polizei unterschiedliche Massstäbe anlegt. Das ist ja das Dilemma.



Ziel wieder erreicht, Schnappatmungsreflex beim richtigen ausgelöst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Könnte mich nicht erinnern das irgendwelche Rechtsextremen in Europa  in den letzten Jahren....


Darum habe ich zur Erinnerung einen Link eingestellt. Einfach lesen.... 
Und was war für Dich die NSU in aktueller Zeit oder dieser Verein zu meiner Jugend:
Wehrsportgruppe Hoffmann – Wikipedia

Waren das alles ganz liebe Jungs, die nur spielen wollten?


----------



## RtZk (6. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ziel wieder erreicht, Schnappatmungsreflex beim richtigen ausgelöst.



Es zeigt doch nur wieder, dass du an die Mär von der zu hart Behandlung von Linken glaubst, nichts anderes als das Gegenteil ist der Fall, während in der Weimarer Republik die Gerichte auf dem rechten Auge blind sind, so sind es sie heute auf dem Linken. 
Die Rechtsextremisten sind zwar nicht die Guten, doch muss man wirklich zu geben, dass die Linken in der jüngsten Vergangenheit für mehr Chaos und Unrecht gesorgt haben als die Rechten, vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass wir bei weitem mehr Linksextremisten haben, aber im Grunde nach ist es auch irrelevant, denn was zählst sind ihre Taten und nicht die Anzahl der Anhänger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ....doch muss man wirklich zu geben....


Man muss ziemlich verblendet sein, um den rechten Terror gegen Menschen auch nur im Ansatz mit linken Krawallen gleichsetzen zu wollen. Aber was soll es, ich werde es nicht ändern können und Europa wird in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren flächendeckend in die Hände von Populisten fallen. Das war es dann mit dieser ehemaligen Kulturregion, mit Menschenrechten, Freiheit, Gleichheit und Brüderlichkeit. Wir sehen in Bayern, was passiert, wir sehen es bei Trump, wir sehen es in Ungarn, in Polen und wir werden es in Italien sehen.  Und wie die lügenden Brexitpopulisten England zerlegen, werden wir zuerst mitbekommen.


----------



## RtZk (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss ziemlich verblendet sein, um den rechten Terror gegen Menschen auch nur im Ansatz mit linken Krawallen gleichsetzen zu wollen. Aber was soll es, ich werde es nicht ändern können und Europa wird in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren flächendeckend in die Hände von Populisten fallen. Das war es dann mit dieser ehemaligen Kulturregion, mit Menschenrechten, Freiheit, Gleichheit und Brüderlichkeit. Wir sehen in Bayern, was passiert, wir sehen es bei Trump, wir sehen es in Ungarn, in Polen und wir werden es in Italien sehen.  Und wie die lügenden Brexitpopulisten England zerlegen, werden wir zuerst mitbekommen.



Für deine Behauptungen hast du auch sicher Belege? "Der rechte Terror", sorry, aber du scheinst immer noch zu glauben, dass wir im 3. Reich leben.


----------



## Taonris (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss ziemlich verblendet sein, um den rechten Terror gegen Menschen auch nur im Ansatz mit linken Krawallen gleichsetzen zu wollen. Aber was soll es, ich werde es nicht ändern können und Europa wird in den nächsten zwanzig Jahren flächendeckend in die Hände von Populisten fallen. Das war es dann mit dieser ehemaligen Kulturregion, mit Menschenrechten, Freiheit, Gleichheit und Brüderlichkeit. Wir sehen in Bayern, was passiert, wir sehen es bei Trump, wir sehen es in Ungarn, in Polen und wir werden es in Italien sehen.  Und wie die lügenden Brexitpopulisten England zerlegen, werden wir zuerst mitbekommen.



Schon mal die demografischen Entwicklungen in Europa beobachtet, in sämtlichen westeuropäischen Ländern sinken die Geburtenzahlen bei den Einheimischen, nur die Zuwanderer bekommen mehr als ein Kind im Durchschnitt, was an den traditionellen Familienwerten in deren Kulturen liegt. Wie es in Deutschland ist kann ich nicht sagen aber bei uns haben die Sozialdemokraten ihre ursprüngliche Klientel (Arbeiter, Pensionisten) schon aufgegeben und wenden sich den Türken und anderen Zuwanderern zu. Ja die Werte die du ansprichst wirst du verlieren finde dich damit ab aber es wird nicht an den bösen Rechten und Populisten liegen sondern an einer rasant wachsenden Bevölkerungsgruppe die diese westlichen Werte weitaus mehr verachtet  als die AfD oder andere Parteien die ihr so fürchtet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> "Der rechte Terror", sorry,


Mach die Augen auf:
"...Daniel Köhler hat das systematisch und akribisch getan: Verfassungsschutzberichte, Gerichtsurteile, Presseartikel, antifaschistische Archive. Seine Datenbank listet vereitelte oder erfolgreiche Taten von 1971 bis heute auf:

*- 12 Entführungen
- 174 bewaffnete Überfälle
- 123 Sprengstoffanschläge
- 2.173 Brandanschläge
- 229 Morde mit rechtsextremen Motiven*.

Seit 1963 hat Köhler 92 rechtsterroristische Gruppen und Einzelpersonen identifiziert..."

"Die Zahlen sind relativ das Minimum von dem Feld an rechtsextremen terroristischer Gewalt, das wir in Deutschland bekanntermaßen wissen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Dunkelfeld um einiges größer ist. Die Zahlen zeigen für mich auch auf, dass es in Deutschland eine lange, kontinuierliche Geschichte von rechtsterroristischer Gewalt, die eben nicht nur anhand einzelner Anschläge oder mal einzelner Gruppen sichtbar wird, sondern sich wie ein roter Faden durch Nachkriegsdeutschland zieht, bis heute hin, diese Gruppen auch voneinander lernen, die sich miteinander vernetzen teilweise, die sehr eng angebunden sind in die breitere rechtsextreme Bewegung, die Parteienlandschaft und auch die subkulturelle Szene. 
Quelle: Rechtsterrorismus in der Bundesrepublik - Verdrangte Vergangenheit?

Und hier ein weiteres Interview mit dem Historiker, lies es dir in Ruhe durch uns lass es wirken. vermutlich ist es Deine Jugend, ich kenne die meisten Gruppennamen und einige Taten:
Daniel Kohler: Viel “rechte Gewalt” ist eigentlich Rechtsterrorismus | Belltower News

Und weiter geht es mit rechtsextremen Kameradschaften:
_"... In Deutschland gibt es nach Einschätzungen des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz etwa 150 regional und überregional agierende Kameradschaften mit einer Mitgliederzahl von je fünf bis zwanzig Personen.[1] Nach Aussage der Dresdner Staatsanwaltschaft existieren allein in Sachsen circa 40 freie Kameradschaften mit insgesamt 1800 Mitgliedern...."_
Freie Kameradschaften – Wikipedia


----------



## RtZk (6. Juni 2018)

Und du hast dich perfekt disqualifiziert, mit Aussagen die von der Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung kommen brauchst du erst gar nichts sagen, mit einer "Stiftung" die Linksextremismus unterstützt argumentierst du also wirklich....
Das präsentiert wieder einmal perfekt das linke blinde Auge.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es zeigt doch nur wieder, dass du an die Mär von der zu hart Behandlung von Linken glaubst, nichts anderes als das Gegenteil ist der Fall, während in der Weimarer Republik die Gerichte auf dem rechten Auge blind sind, so sind es sie heute auf dem Linken.



Ach bist du drollig, was ich denke, glauben tue ich garnichts, verstehst du bis dato nicht mal im Ansatz und vor allem auch nicht warum, weil du in deinem prähistorisch anlog-konservativ geprägten Weltbild nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen möchtest. Da schwirt immer noch irgendwo so ein ausgemergelter Flugsaurier von einem starken deutschen Nationalstaat durch die Lüfte und behauptet sich das Skelett des deutschen T-Rex tapfer diktierend alleine auf dem Weltmarkt.


----------



## RtZk (6. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach bist du drollig, was ich denke, glauben tue ich garnichts, verstehst du nicht mal im Ansatz und vor allem auch nicht warum, weil du in deinem prähistorisch anlog-konservativ geprägten Weltbild nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen möchtest. Da schwirt immer noch irgendwo so ein ausgemergelter Flugsaurier von einem starken deutschen Nationalstaat durch die Lüfte und behauptet sich das Skelett des deutschen T-Rex tapfer diktierend alleine auf dem Weltmarkt.



Lustigerweise glaubst du tatsächlich du wüsstest wie meine politische Meinung aussieht, aber persönlich werden kannst du echt gut und vor allem kommt das immer super schnell.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Lustigerweise glaubst du tatsächlich du wüsstest wie meine politische Meinung aussieht, aber persönlich werden kannst du echt gut und vor allem kommt das immer super schnell.



Wenn die umfassende politische Meinung so einseitig die Faktenlage berachtet wie deine Ansichten zu einem möglichen Hitler-Putsch interessiert mich eine nähere Betachtung, über deine bereits getätigten Äußerungen hinaus, auch nicht unbedingt und wenn du meine Einschätzung über deine politischen Äußerungen als persöhnlichen Angriff wertest ist as nicht mein Problem, da es ja kein Angriff auf deine Person an sich ist. Man könnte daraus jedoch schlussfolgern das es wohl einen wunden Punkt zu treffen scheint und somit nicht weit ab deiner "eigentlichen" Meinung liegen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das präsentiert wieder einmal perfekt das linke blinde Auge.


Du fragst nach rechtem Terror,  ich zeig es Dir, und Du schmeißt wieder Nebelkerzen.

Welcher von den Tatbeständen stimmt denn nicht?  Schau Dir die Quellen an, es liegt alles
offen. Die Augen zuzumachen hilft wenig. Es sei denn, es steckt eine Agenda dahinter, oder?

Was hast Du am GIRDS auszusetzen? Was für ein Problem hast Du mit wissenschaftlichem
Arbeiten? Sag es ganz offen, wir lauschen. Lies Dir in Ruhe die Biographie durch.
http://girds.org/mitarbeiter/daniel-koehler



Auron1902 schrieb:


> ... in sämtlichen westeuropäischen Ländern sinken die Geburtenzahlen bei den Einheimischen....


Und wo ist das Problem? Beschreib es mit Deinen Worten. Wir sind völlig überbevölkert,
was also stört Dich an einer Geburtenrate unter 2 und wieviele Kinder hast Du? Sag es in
aller Offenheit.


----------



## Taonris (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Beschreib es mit Deinen Worten. Wir sind völlig überbevölkert,
> was also stört Dich an einer Geburtenrate unter 2 und wieviele Kinder hast Du? Sag es in
> aller Offenheit.



Ich geb dir absolut Recht, wir sind überbevölkert und würde die Bevölkerungszahl durch die Einwanderung nicht künstlich steigen würde sich auch zeigen das sich die Geburtenrate eben an die aktuellen Umstände anpasst. Durch die Masseneinwanderung die in den letzten Jahren vollzogen wurde und den Zukünftigen Einwanderungswellen die uns noch drohen schafft man nur mehr Problemstellen das Wohnen wird unbezahlbar werden ( was ich so höre ist es das in diversen deutschen Großstädten schon), die Kriminalität wird steigen und dies wird schlussendlich zu einem multikulturellen Überwachungsstaat mit dem Vorbild England führen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Beschreib es mit Deinen Worten. Wir sind völlig überbevölkert,
> was also stört Dich an einer Geburtenrate unter 2 und wieviele Kinder hast Du? Sag es in
> aller Offenheit.



Na na na, wo sollen unsere armen Großkonzerne denn noch ihre billigen Dumpinglohnarbeiter herbekommen und wer soll für die 36 Menschen in Deutschland, die 249 Mrd. Euro Vermögen besitzen(~50% des Gesamtvermögens) ihre Profite aus Zinsen erwirtschaften, wenn nicht mindestesn 1,7 Kinder pro deutschen Kopf geboren werden.

Du kannst doch da nicht an den Grundfesten des kapitalistischen Wirtschaftens rütteln indem du hier eine sich an den Lebensstandard anpassende (sinkende) Geburtenrate vertedigst.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2018)

Könntest du mal erzählen, welche Großkonzerne Dumpinglöhne zahlen, außer die Politik ermöglichte ihnen das durch politisch gewollte "alternative" Arbeitsmarksysteme?

Der durchschnittliche Werkzeugmacher von 23 Jahren beim Daimler verdient 4200€ monatlich plus 8000€ Erfolgsprämie im Jahr, habe ICH selber auf dem Lohnzettel gesehen, wenn das Dumpinglöhne sind, tickst du nicht mehr richtig!
Der legt sich gerade seine erste eigene Immobilie zu!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der durchschnittliche Werkzeugmacher von 23 Jahren beim Daimler verdient 4200€ monatlich plus 8000€ Erfolgsprämie im Jahr, habe ICH selber auf dem Lohnzettel gesehen, wenn das Dumpinglöhne sind, tickst du nicht mehr richtig!


Ist das für dich schon viel? In der Gegend, mit den Preisen? Das entspricht ungefähr 2500,-€ brutto in günstigen Gegenden auf dem Lande. Wie willst Du mit so einem Minimalgehalt zwei Kinder an die Universität senden und ihnen ausreichend Unterhalt bezahlen? Ich staune immer wieder, wenn ich auf deutsche Durchschnittsgehälter schaue, wie die Menschen damit würdig auskommen. Aber anstatt denen, die sich hier im Staate dumm und dusselig verdienen. und das sind nicht Politiker, ein sinnvolles Maß wegzunehmen und sozial zu verteilen, wird in Deutschland wie immer nur auf die noch Schwächeren getreten. Genau das ist hier das Thema. Der G20 Protest richtet sich vor allem gegen das wirtschaftliche obere Promille mit Millionen Jahreseinkommen und höher. Wer wurde beschützt, welche Stadtteile wurden sich selber überlassen? Ist das nicht offensichtlich? Das lief hier in Hannover zu den Chaostagen ähnlich.

Und ja, in vielen alten Großkonzernen, gerade der Autoinduistrie, wird recht ordentlich bezahlt, die Belastungen nehmen aber auch seit Jahrzehnten massiv zu, denke ich an Arbeiten in den Achzigern zurück. In vielen neuen größeren Konzernen wird aber vor allem der neue deutsche Billiglohnsektor ausgenutzt. Und da wird es dann schmutzig.



Auron1902 schrieb:


> ...Durch die Masseneinwanderung die in den letzten Jahren ...


Das ist billige Propaganda, weil Kriegsflüchtlinge keine Einwanderer sind. Denk an den Jugoslawienkrieg. Die Verwerfungen waren anfangs groß, dann arrangierte man sich und heute sind fast alle zurück in der Heimat, mit guten Deutschkenntnissen und guten wirtschaftlichen Beziehungen zu Deutschland. Und genauso könnten wir einen Brückenkopf der Demokratie in Syrien schaffen, wenn die ca. eine Millionen Syrer, die aktuell als Kriegsflüchtlinge im Land sind, ausgebildet zurückgehen und das land wieder aufbauen.

Ich befürchte nur, die rechten Gruppen verderben diesen im Grunde sinnvollen Plan, stiften Unfrieden und Hass und dann bleibt wenig von positiver Entwicklung. Und das ist menschlich für alle Seiten so schade. Aber was will man mit Menschen machen, denen jedes Gespür für Menschenrechte abhanden gekommen ist, so wie Trump in den USA, der gerade Kinder von den Eltern der Flüchtlinge trennen lasst, sie in Hundezwingern traumatisiert, bis sie  irgendwo im Land ohne weitere Kontrolle verschwinden, was will man mit Foristen hier im Forum machen, die überhaupt kein Problem damit haben, Flüchtlingsboote zu versenken? Genau das meine ich mit Treten auf die Schwächeren. Als wenn die unser Problem wären. Die massive Ungerechtigkeit der Verteilung, das Erodieren des deutschen Mittelstandes und die Verarmung weiter  Teile der Bevölkerung haben rein gar nichts mit Flüchtlingen zu tun, aber mt Entscheidungen der G20 Gipfelpolitikern, die Pfunde verteilen, Besteuerungen tief halten und mit Globalisierungen die Massen gegeneinander ausspielen.

In vieler Hinsicht bin ich mit Trumps Schutzzollen im Reinen, es ist nur die absolut rechtsfreie und unabgestimmte Art, der Vertragsbruch, der so dämlich ist, und das westliche Bündnis über Jahrzehnte schwächen wird. Ein Populist hat, kein langfristig denkende Politiker


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2018)

Ich kann deine Rechnungen nicht nachvollziehen und ich weiß auch nicht wie du lebst, aber der Mensch mit 4200€ hat mit Lohnsteuerklasse 1, 1000€ mehr im Monat und die werden nun wahrlich nicht durch Miete und Lebenshaltungskosten rund um Stuttgart aufgebraucht!
Diese ständige Mähr, das dort alles teurer ist kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung widerlegen, meine Eltern wohnen und leben im Rems Murr Kreis, ich lebe in der Region Hannover ziemlich weit draußen und, außer bei der Miete ist es nun hier nicht viel billiger, dafür sind die Löhne wesentlich niedriger. Hier verdient ein Meister bei einem VW Autohaus, bei weitem keine 4200€ eines Werkzeugmachers bei Daimler, aber wenn man 2 Einkommen hat, kann man sehr gut leben und auch seine Kinder zum Studieren schicken und sich sogar ein eigenes Haus leisten.

Ausgenutzt wird die Zeitarbeit und das ständige weiterbefristen von Verträgen, ansonsten zahlen gerade Großkonzerne sehr gute Löhne, wer hier in Hannover bei der Conti oder VW einen Werksvertrag hat, hat ausgesorgt, so lange er nicht die goldenen Löffel klaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Rechnungen nicht nachvollziehen und ich weiß auch nicht wie du lebst, aber der Mensch mit 4200€ hat mit Lohnsteuerklasse 1, 1000€ mehr im Monat und die werden nun wahrlich nicht durch Miete und Lebenshaltungskosten rund um Stuttgart aufgebraucht!


Doch, genau das, vergleiche die Lebenshaltungskosten. Es ist in Metropolen wie München, Stuttgart, Frankfurt oder Köln absurd teuer geworden, vergleiche ich es mit den Lebenshaltungskosten in Dessau, Itzehoe oder Duderstadt, um typische deutsche Kleinstädte zu nehmen, die ich gut kennen und die allesamt eine abnehmende Bevölkerungszahl haben. Ideal wird es dann, mit einem großen Konzern in billigst Regionen zu gehen. Ich schaute mir neulich einen Job der Conti Tech in Dannenberg an, da bekommt man Häuser nachgeschmissen, und Hamburg und Berlin sind gar nicht so weit weg, auch wenn man mitten im "fucking nowhere" lebt, aber dafür idyllisch. Dann lohnt das. Aber 4200,-€ in Stuttgart ist hart, bei Wohnungskosten um 15,-€ den m².


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2018)

Du musst aber nicht mitten in Stuttgart Wohnen, meine Eltern wohnen in Winnenden und zahlen deutlichst weniger als 15€ den m², eher ist man bei 10€ m² und darunter und die haben keine Absteige als Wohnung.
Ist doch genauso in Hannover, wenn du in der List, Kirchrode oder Isernhagen - Süd wohnen willst, legst du halt entsprechend hin, es gibt aber 1000 andere Möglichkeiten rund um Hannover eine anständige Wohnung zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu finden.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst aber nicht mitten in Stuttgart Wohnen, meine Eltern wohnen in Winnenden und zahlen deutlichst weniger als 15€ den m², eher ist man bei 10€ m² und darunter und die haben keine Absteige als Wohnung.
> Ist doch genauso in Hannover, wenn du in der List, Kirchrode oder Isernhagen - Süd wohnen willst, legst du halt entsprechend hin, es gibt aber 1000 andere Möglichkeiten rund um Hannover eine anständige Wohnung zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu finden.



Du musst auch nicht in Deutschland wohnen, in Polen sind die Mieten auch in weiten Teilen günstiger. 
Du musst nicht hier und da wohnen ist doch nur ein fadenscheiniges Argument. Natürlich muss man nicht direkt in der City wohnen, aber warum sollte man da nicht wohnen, nur weil man nicht Minimum 150.000 Jahresgehalt hat?
Wer wohnt denn da in Städten wie München, Berlin, oder Köln?
Gutverdiener 365 Tage im Jahr?
Wäre ja noch "schön".
Die Citys dieser Städte sind inzwischen zu leerstehenden Spekulationsobjekten für Vermögende in aller Welt geworden, oder es leben dort Angestellte von Konzernen für 7 Wochen im Jahr zu Mieten die einfach nur noch absurd sind.
Im Grunde also wohnen kaum noch wirklich Menschen in diesen Innenstädten, während der Wohnraum für die Menschen die dort arbeiten fehlt und sie täglich viel Zeit dafür aufwenden dürfen in die Innenstädte zu fahren, weil sie an den Stadtrand, oder andere Städte / Dörfer in der nähe der Stadt ziehen müssen.
Das kann nicht das Ziel sein und ist ein völlig verfehlter Zustand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Das kann nicht das Ziel sein und ist ein völlig verfehlter Zustand.


Es ist einfach zu kritisieren, aber so schwer zu ändern. 

Sowas sind schöne Lösungen innerhalb des Systems 
Studenten kaufen ein Haus und werden Vermieter - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wohnungssuche: Studenten kaufen sich Haus in Leipzig - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das ganze Thema Mobilität ändert sich aber zur Zeit. Mit dem autonomen Fahrzeug ist das Pendeln weniger ein problem. Man schläft weiter, frühstückt, liest, bereitet die nächste Präsentation vor, während der an der eigenen Solaranlage aufgetankte individuelle Personentransporter einen zur Arbeit und zurück fährt. Da passiert viel mit hohen Gesellschaftlichen Konsequenzen, weil immobilenblasen platzen werden.


----------



## RtZk (6. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, genau das, vergleiche die Lebenshaltungskosten. Es ist in Metropolen wie München, Stuttgart, Frankfurt oder Köln absurd teuer geworden, vergleiche ich es mit den Lebenshaltungskosten in Dessau, Itzehoe oder Duderstadt, um typische deutsche Kleinstädte zu nehmen, die ich gut kennen und die allesamt eine abnehmende Bevölkerungszahl haben. Ideal wird es dann, mit einem großen Konzern in billigst Regionen zu gehen. Ich schaute mir neulich einen Job der Conti Tech in Dannenberg an, da bekommt man Häuser nachgeschmissen, und Hamburg und Berlin sind gar nicht so weit weg, auch wenn man mitten im "fucking nowhere" lebt, aber dafür idyllisch. Dann lohnt das. Aber 4200,-€ in Stuttgart ist hart, bei Wohnungskosten um 15,-€ den m².



Der Median in Stuttgart liegt weit weit unter 4200€, in Baden-Württemberg sind es knapp 4000€ Brutto Durchschnittsgehalt, doch denke daran, im Durchschnitt ziehen die Millionäre und Milliardäre den Durchschnitt kräftig hoch. Es gibt eine sehr große Zahl in Stuttgart, so wie in jeder großen Staat, die auch mit deutlich weniger Geld aus kommen. Lohne und Gehalter in Baden-Wurttemberg: Mehr als 53 000 Euro Jahresverdienst - Wirtschaft - Stuttgarter Zeitung


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> ...Lohne und Gehalter in Baden-Wurttemberg: Mehr als 53 000 Euro Jahresverdienst - Wirtschaft - Stuttgarter Zeitung[/url]


Da fehlen aber alle Nebeneinnahmen der sparamen Schwaben aus Häusern, Vermögen, Aktien, etc....
Das ist quasi das Grundeinkommen



RtZk schrieb:


> ...


Aber ich warte, RtZk, noch auf Deine Anwort hier zu:Es würd eauch reichen, kurz zu bestätigen, 
dass Du die rechten Verbrechen zur Kenntnis genommen hast. Du kannst gerne Quellen zum
linken Terror beisteuern. wenn das gfür dich die Taten des rechten egalisiert. Ich sehe erst einmal
nur viele schlimmste Gewalttaten und eine Politik, die Jahrzehnte wegschaute.

Was hast Du am GIRDS auszusetzen? Was für ein Problem hast Du mit wissenschaftlichem
Arbeiten? Sag es ganz offen, wir lauschen. Lies Dir in Ruhe die Biographie durch.
http://girds.org/mitarbeiter/daniel-koehler
*
Rechter Terror in Deutschland:*
- 12 Entführungen
- 174 bewaffnete Überfälle
- 123 Sprengstoffanschläge
- 2.173 Brandanschläge
- 229 Morde mit rechtsextremen Motiven.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du musst auch nicht in Deutschland wohnen, in Polen sind die Mieten auch in weiten Teilen günstiger.
> Du musst nicht hier und da wohnen ist doch nur ein fadenscheiniges Argument. Natürlich muss man nicht direkt in der City wohnen, aber warum sollte man da nicht wohnen, nur weil man nicht Minimum 150.000 Jahresgehalt hat?
> Wer wohnt denn da in Städten wie München, Berlin, oder Köln?
> Gutverdiener 365 Tage im Jahr?
> ...



Teilweise hast du ja recht, man muss das aber erstens von Stadt zu Stadt sehen und zweitens hilft bei einer Lösung kein politisches Gieskannenprinzip!

Wohnen wird nicht teurer - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste

Bei den Städten bei denen es akut ist, muss massiv mit gefördertem Wohnraum investiert werden und die Politik muss sich etwas bei den Bedingungen ihrer Förderung  einfallen lassen.
Zufällig habe ich damit ehrenamtlich zu tun und ich kann dir sagen, es würde mehr bezahlbarer Wohnraum (Genossenschaft) existieren, wenn die Politik nicht teilweise "unannehmbare Bedingungen" aufbauen würde.

Z.B. kann eine Genossenschaft nur Gelder an staatlicher Förderung bekommen, um bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu schaffen (neu zu bauen), wenn sie sich darauf einläßt, dann Mieter von der Kommune zwangs zugewiesen zu bekommen. Das ist z.B. in meinem Beispiel im Moment ein unüberwindbares Hindernis, da die Genossenschaft selber über ihre Mieter entscheiden möchte, schon alleine, damit der Hausfrieden in den verschiedenen Wohnanlagen gewahrt bleibt.
Man kann schon hier sehen, dass wenn sich schon Genossenschaften nicht darauf einlassen, machen es Private erst recht nicht und somit müßte der Staat komplett selber tätig werden und in 20-30 Jahren verscherbeln das dann wieder irgendwelche Stadtkämmerer, um ihre klammen Kassen zu füllen.
Wenn der Staat Investitionen in bezahlbaren Wohnraum wirklich möchte, sollte er auch an seinen Rahmenbedingungen dafür arbeiten, jedenfalls wird er mit Zwangsbedingungen für Private oder auch Genossenschaften bei der Förderung, keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## RtZk (7. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber alle Nebeneinnahmen der sparamen Schwaben aus Häusern, Vermögen, Aktien, etc....
> Das ist quasi das Grundeinkommen
> 
> 
> ...



Erst mal ganz langsam, ich relativiere gar keine Straftaten, ein Vergleich ist keine Relativierung. 
Ich habe ein sehr großes Problem mit der Quelle, aus Gründen die ich auch schon geschrieben habe. 
Ich würde niemals bestreiten, dass es keine Verbrechen gibt die politisch Rechts motiviert sind, nur das Wort "Terror" ist nach meiner Meinung zu tiefst fehl am Platz, alleine ein Blick auf die Startseite deiner Quelle zeigt schon den Versuch dieses Mediums sich auf Bild Niveau zu heben in dem man unpassende dramatisierende Begriffe verwendet.
Ganz abgesehen davon, ich bevorzuge staatliche Quellen, insbesondere dann, wenn man in einem Rechtsstaat lebt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2018)

Also der NSU war absolut Terror, wie willst du das anders bezeichnen?

Auch bei Rostock und Solingen kann man nur von Terror sprechen, auch wenn der äußerlich anders als linker Terror daher kommt. Nur weil die Rechtsextreme über lange Jahre weniger organisiert war als der Linksterrorrismus und es kein äquivalent zur RAF gab, gab es doch auf alle Fälle rechten Terror, da die Bezeichnung Terror wohl nicht nur vom Organisationgrad der "Ausführenden" abhängt.


----------



## RtZk (7. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also der NSU war absolut Terror, wie willst du das anders bezeichnen?
> 
> Auch bei Rostock und Solingen kann man nur von Terror sprechen, auch wenn der äußerlich anders als linker Terror daher kommt. Nur weil die Rechtsextreme über lange Jahre weniger organisiert war als der Linksterrorrismus und es kein äquivalent zur RAF gab, gab es doch auf alle Fälle rechten Terror, da die Bezeichnung Terror wohl nicht nur vom Organisationgrad der "Ausführenden" abhängt.



Die NSU hat also 229 Morde begangen und unzählige von interessierterUser anderer genannter Straftaten auch? Sehr interessant.
Wobei selbst die NSU Morde schwer als Terror gemäß Definition bezeichnet werden können, vor Bombenanschlägen in Städten haben die Menschen Angst und fürchten diese, das Ziel der NSU war es hingegen meines Wissens nach nicht (bzw. hätten sie dann nicht erreicht) Angst und Schrecken unter Ausländern oder Migranten zu verbreiten (die ja ihre Ziele waren), sondern schlicht um sie zu töten und das ist eben was ihre Taten von "Terror" unterscheidet.
Besser macht es die Taten nicht, aber manche werfen eben gerne mit Worten um sich die sich "schrecklicher" an hören um Leute von ihrer Ideologie zu überzeugen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2018)

Dann sind wir aber weit auseinander, da der NSU sehr wohl Schrecken in der ausländischen Community ausgelöst hat.

Für die systhematischen Brandanschläge auf Asylbewerberheime sowohl in den 90er Jahren, als auch jetzt ab 2015 gilt das gleiche.


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2018)

Seit wann steht der Median für den Durchschnitt, der Media steht für den mittleren Wert in einer Statistik. Das heißt in folgender Zahlenfolgen: 1, 2, 5, 87, 113 wäre 5 der Median. Der Durchschnitt ist etwas völlig anderes


----------



## RtZk (7. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Seit wann steht der Median für den Durchschnitt, der Media steht für den mittleren Wert in einer Statistik. Das heißt in folgender Zahlenfolgen: 1, 2, 5, 87, 113 wäre 5 der Median. Der Durchschnitt ist etwas völlig anderes



Richtig der Median ist nicht der Durchschnitt, das ist mir bewusst, das habe ich aber eben auch nie behauptet, der Median ist schlicht der „bessere Durchschnitt“ und deutlich aussagekräftiger, wenn man jemand sagen will wie viel ein normaler Bürger in Deutschland verdient, denn dann zieht man die Reichsten und Ärmsten ab.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, es ist also genau das passiert, was ich schon vor Monaten gesagt habe?



Du meinst Edelsteine wie den hier,



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der hat mal bekommen, was er gebraucht hat.



oder?



shadie schrieb:


> Sorry aber......wer sich in der Zeit vom Gipfel in der Nähe des schwarzen Blocks aufgehalten hat......der hat dann auch ehrlich gesagt selber schuld.



Sippenhaftung?


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Sippenhaftung?



Blödsinn - aber ja wieder einen Satz aus dem Kontext reissen um Ihn in die rechte Ecke zu schieben 
Die Kerle wurden nicht in Haft genommen weil Sie zufällig in der Nähe des schwarzen Blocks waren.
Es wurden ja auch keine Leute festgenommen, die da in der Nähe waren und grad vom Einkaufen gekommen sind und zufälligerweise genau da in Ihre Wohnung mussten.
Da ist mir kein Bericht zu Ohren gekommen.


Und zum Thema, warum bestimmte Stadtteile nicht gesichert wurden.
Hier in Hamburg waren bereits 6 Wochen vorm Gipfel Kräfte aus z.B. Berlin in Hamburg um sich darauf vor zu bereiten.
Man hat es grad so geschafft die roten Zonen (eben die Zonen in denen sich die Politiker aufhalten werden) zu sichern.
Trotz externer Hilfe!
Und Prio hatten einfach die Bezirke, in denen Politiker untergebracht waren oder wo sich Politiker getroffen haben.


Und mal eine Frage zu dem Thema "man hat ja gegen die reichsten der reichen protestiert und wollte diese bestrafen"
Warum haben dann hauptsächlich Autos von "kleinen Leuten" bzw. dem "Mittelstand" gebrannt und keine Mercedes Prosche etc.?
Man hat damit kleine Leute - Mittelständler bestraft wie Sie selbst welche sind.
Mehr hat man damit nicht gemacht.

Oder warum hat man Läden geplündert?
Um den reichen damit zu schaden?
Wohl kaum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Blödsinn - aber ja wieder einen Satz aus dem Kontext reissen um Ihn in die rechte Ecke zu schieben
> Die Kerle wurden nicht in Haft genommen weil Sie zufällig in der Nähe des schwarzen Blocks waren.
> Es wurden ja auch keine Leute festgenommen, die da in der Nähe waren und grad vom Einkaufen gekommen sind und zufälligerweise genau da in Ihre Wohnung mussten.
> Da ist mir kein Bericht zu Ohren gekommen.
> .


Genau das passiert. Eine ganze Busladungen von Gewerkschaftsmitgliedern wurden gestoppt und zurückgeschickt. Auf Basis von zweifelhaften Vermutungen. Wenn Du nicht erkennst, um was es hier geht und wie es umgesetzt wird, tut es  mir leid. Dann bin ich jetzt wirklich mal gespannt, ob die Polizei bei uns jeden, der Springerstiefel trägt und in einer Gruppe anderer Springerstiefelträger steht in Zukunft sofort vorläufig festnimmt. Auch wer Thor Steinar Sachen trägt, sollte natürlich, wie jeder, der schwarz gekleidet ist, sofort verhaftet werden? Oder wäre  das genau die Sippenhaft, die kritisiert wurde?



shadie schrieb:


> ...Und zum Thema, warum bestimmte Stadtteile nicht gesichert wurden.
> Hier in Hamburg waren bereits 6 Wochen vorm Gipfel Kräfte aus z.B. Berlin in Hamburg um sich darauf vor zu bereiten.
> Man hat es grad so geschafft die roten Zonen (eben die Zonen in denen sich die Politiker aufhalten werden) zu sichern.
> Trotz externer Hilfe!
> Und Prio hatten einfach die Bezirke, in denen Politiker untergebracht waren oder wo sich Politiker getroffen haben.


Eine Gruppe von marodierenden Jugendlichen konnte 30min ungehindert und in aller Ruhe Autos anzünden. Es gab, neben den gesicherten roten Zonen auch etliche tausend Polizisten genau für solche Springereinsätze. Wo waren sie, als es notwendig wurde? Genau wie in Köln zur Silvesternacht nicht vorhanden. Das wirft kein gutes Bild auf die Polizeileitung. Entweder, was ich vermute, waren sie völlig überfordert und unfähig, oder, was ich nicht hoffe, es hatte ein politisches Kalkül. Aber letzterer Gedankengang wird immer weniger abwegig, verfolgt man genau, was passiert.


----------



## RtZk (7. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das passiert. Eine ganze Busladungen von Gewerkschaftsmitgliedern wurden gestoppt und zurückgeschickt. Auf Basis von zweifelhaften Vermutungen. Wenn Du nicht erkennst, um was es hier geht und wie es umgesetzt wird, tut es  mir leid. Dann bin ich jetzt wirklich mal gespannt, ob die Polizei bei uns jeden, der Springerstiefel trägt und in einer Gruppe anderer Springerstiefelträger steht in Zukunft sofort vorläufig festnimmt. Auch wer Thor Steinar Sachen trägt, sollte natürlich, wie jeder, der schwarz gekleidet ist, sofort verhaftet werden? Oder wäre  das genau die Sippenhaft, die kritisiert wurde?



Und inwiefern beziehst du dich hier auf @shadie ?, er spricht von verhaften, du nur von nicht durchlassen, das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Und inwiefern beziehst du dich hier auf @shadie ?, er spricht von verhaften, du nur von nicht durchlassen, das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.


Menschen am Demonstrationsrecht zu hindern ist erheblich schwerwiegender, weil das Demonstratiosnrecht zu den zwanzig Grundgesetzen gehört und damit fundamentaler Teil unserer Demokratie ist. Und genau dieses Gesetz wird Stück für Stück ausgehölt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2018)

@  interessierterUser



> Eine Gruppe von marodierenden Jugendlichen konnte 30min ungehindert und in aller Ruhe Autos anzünden. Es gab, neben den gesicherten roten Zonen auch etliche tausend Polizisten genau für solche Springereinsätze. Wo waren sie, als es notwendig wurde? Genau wie in Köln zur Silvesternacht nicht vorhanden. Das wirft kein gutes Bild auf die Polizeileitung. Entweder, was ich vermute, waren sie völlig überfordert und unfähig, oder, was ich nicht hoffe, es hatte ein politisches Kalkül. Aber letzterer Gedankengang wird immer weniger abwegig, verfolgt man genau, was passiert.



Ich teile hier deinen Gedankengang nicht, ich möchte aber deine "Behauptung" in Richtung Staat und Polizei mal dazu benutzen, den Sinn und Zweck der ständigen Gewaltausbrüche bei G20 und G7, der Kapitalismus Gegner und hier in Deutschland speziell des linken Blocks zu hinterfragen.
Warum sehe ich diese Leute immer nur auf Veranstaltungen, wo sie genau wissen, dass das weltweite/deutschlandweite Medieninteresse so groß ist, dass sie auf alle Fälle Schlagzeilen machen werden, warum sehe ich diese Leute nie in der Kommune, um z.B. gegen die Ausbeutung durch deutsche Schlachthöfe vorzugehen, oder gegen andere Firmen, die eher von Ausbeutung leben?
Ich habe diese Leute noch nie konstuktiv vor Ort "arbeiten" sehen, sondern sie tauchen immer dann auf, wenn sie wissen sie schaffen es mit ihren Aktionen in die deutschlandweiten Medien, insoweit nehme ich diese Gewaltexzesse absolut nicht mehr ernst und sie führen bei mir nur zu absoluten Unverständnis (diplomatisch ausgedrückt). Mit Gewalt ändert man gar nichts, nur mit hartneckigem "arbeiten" vor Ort, dass haben die noch nie begriffen und ich bin als Steuerzahler auch mächtig sauer, dass mein erarbeitets Geld für deren medienwirksamen Gewaltveranstaltungen drauf geht, sei es zum Schutz oder Verhinderung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich teile hier deinen Gedankengang nicht...


Für mich sind Gewalttäter keine Demonstranten, sondern nichts anderes als Gewalttäter, die unter dem Schutz des Demonstrationsrechtes Straftaten begehen. Das Problem ist nun, wie man solche Menschen von "richtigen" Demontranten unterscheiden kann. Das geht meiner Meinung erst NACH der Tat und nicht vorher. Und genau da wird es schwer und  die Willkür beginnt. Ich ertrage lieber eine handvoll Idioten, anstatt bürgerliche Rechte in weiten Teilen einzuschränken. Denn es wird dann problematisch, wenn wir irgendwann mal wieder von Artikel 20 des Grundgesetzes Gebrauch machen müssen. Und genau das wird verhindert, wenn die Polizei großflächig und nach willkürlichen Kriterien wie um 1933 Menschen aus dem Verkehr zieht. Alleine schon, weil ich immer wieder, um es zu zitieren, nach Artikel 20 suche, werde ich vermutlich schon als potentielle Gewalttäterin einen Eintrag in welcher Datenbank auch immer haben. So perserv könnten unsere Sicherheitsbehörden heute schon sein.
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm

Bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl der Demontranten sind die Gewalttätigen in der Regel eine unbedeutende Minderheit. Ob und welcher Arbeit diese Menschen ansonsten nachgehen, weiß ich nicht. Ähnlich wie Hooligans werden es Menschen aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft sein, vermutlich. Oder sie werden ein "normales" Leben anstreben und haben eine kurze Phase der "ich muss alles kaputt schlagen". Ärgerlich, aber es gehört zu Menschen dazu.


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das passiert. Eine ganze Busladungen von Gewerkschaftsmitgliedern wurden gestoppt und zurückgeschickt.



Vielleicht hatte der Diesel Bus ja keine Umweltplakette, Spaß bei Seite.

Gibts dazu einen Bericht?
Soll ich mal selber nachfragen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Gruppe von marodierenden Jugendlichen konnte 30min ungehindert und in aller Ruhe Autos anzünden. Es gab, neben den gesicherten roten Zonen auch etliche tausend Polizisten genau für solche Springereinsätze. Wo waren sie, als es notwendig wurde? Genau wie in Köln zur Silvesternacht nicht vorhanden. Das wirft kein gutes Bild auf die Polizeileitung. Entweder, was ich vermute, waren sie völlig überfordert und unfähig, oder, was ich nicht hoffe, es hatte ein politisches Kalkül. Aber letzterer Gedankengang wird immer weniger abwegig, verfolgt man genau, was passiert.



Jetzt lehnst du dich aber wirklich weit aus dem Fenster.

Ja es gab Trupps welche für diese Einsätze bereitstanden.
Das Problem war aber wie ich von meinem Schwiegervater erfahren habe, dass eben diese Eingreiftrupps selbst ständig an andere Orte geschickt wurden.
Waren Sie an einem Ort wurden Sie schon zum nächsten abkommandiert.
Hinzu kommt die Schwierigkeit, wegen Demonstrationen diese Gebiete überhaupt erreichen zu können
Du kannst halt wenn zig tausende gewaltbereite Deppen in deine Stadt kommen (damit spreche ich wie gesagt NICHT friedliche Demonstranten an sondern ausschließlich die Idioten, die AUtos anzünden und Chaos verbreiten),
diese nicht mit einem Bruchteil an personal aufhalten Dummheiten anzustellen.

Es war wie bereits erwähnt viel Personal aus angrenzenden Bundesländern angerückt.
Schon Wochen vor G20.
Und die ganze Vorbereitung war für die Katz weil die Ausschreitungen noch schlimmer wurden als man es sich vorab ausgemalt hatte.

Man hat die Schichten stark erhöht, mein Schwiegervater fuhr morgens um 9 los (ja der hatte das Privileg daheim schlafen zu DÜRFEN) und kam morgens um 3 wieder heim.
Nur um so Deppen einfangen zu dürfen die meinen Sie müssten Autos vom Mittelstand abzufackeln.
Und um sich im Nachgang anhören zu dürfen "die Polizei hat nix gemacht".

Es wurden als klar wurde, wie das eskalieren wird, sogar noch weitere Kräfte aus Berlin etc. angefordert.

Man hat schlicht und ergreifend nicht mit diesem Ausmaß des Chaos / Terrorismus?! gerechnet.


Genau so kann man nicht damit rechnen, dass an einer SIlvesternacht in der noch nie was großartig passiert ist.
Sich auf einmal hunderte Männer in Köln am HBF tummeln und Frauen aufs übelste bedrängen.
Wie soll man so was künftig verhindern?


Einfach zu sagen "die haben nix gemacht diese blöden Polizisten und die verhaften eh immer nur die falschen" ist immer der leichteste Weg.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für mich sind Gewalttäter keine Demonstranten, sondern nichts anderes als Gewalttäter, die unter dem Schutz des Demonstrationsrechtes Straftaten begehen. Das Problem ist nun, wie man solche Menschen von "richtigen" Demontranten unterscheiden kann. Das geht meiner Meinung erst NACH der Tat und nicht vorher. Und genau da wird es schwer und die Willkür beginnt. Ich ertrage lieber eine handvoll Idioten, anstatt bürgerliche Rechte in weiten Teilen einzuschränken. Denn es wird dann problematisch, wenn wir irgendwann mal wieder von Artikel 20 des Grundgesetzes Gebrauch machen müssen. Und genau das wird verhindert, wenn die Polizei großflächig und nach willkürlichen Kriterien wie um 1933 Menschen aus dem Verkehr zieht. Alleine schon, weil ich immer wieder, um es zu zitieren, nach Artikel 20 suche, werde ich vermutlich schon als potentielle Gewalttäterin einen Eintrag in welcher Datenbank auch immer haben. So perserv könnten unsere Sicherheitsbehörden heute schon sein.
> Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm
> 
> Bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl der Demontranten sind die Gewalttätigen in der Regel eine unbedeutende Minderheit. Ob und welcher Arbeit diese Menschen ansonsten nachgehen, weiß ich nicht. Ähnlich wie Hooligans werden es Menschen aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft sein, vermutlich. Oder sie werden ein "normales" Leben anstreben und haben eine kurze Phase der "ich muss alles kaputt schlagen". Ärgerlich, aber es gehört zu Menschen dazu.



Und was erzählst du dann den geschädigten?

Wenn du einfach hinz und kunz in die Stadt hast einreisen lassen weil die erst mal die Tat begehen sollen bevor du Sie versuchst zu verknacken?

Das ist doch genau das über das du dich beschwerst.
Die Polizei habe nichts getan um diese Randalen aufzuhalten.
Doch haben Sie, in dem Sie bekannte Gewalttäter vorab nicht haben einreisen lassen.
Oder aber das Gepäck durchsucht haben und dort Gegenstände gefunden haben, die man eben zu einer "gewöhnlichen Demo" nicht benötigt.
Wie z.B. Schlagwaffen, oder Mittel zur Vermummung usw.


Wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?


In ein Flugzeug wirst du auch nicht gelassen, wenn du ein Messer dabei hast,
weil du damit das Flugzeug entführen könntest.
Dass du damit aber nur deinen Apfel schneiden willst, interessiert da nicht.

Also wo zieht man die Grenze wer rein gelassen wird und wer nicht?
Einfach alle rein lassen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte der Diesel Bus ja keine Umweltplakette, Spaß bei Seite.


Klingt nach einer plausiblen Erklärung. 



shadie schrieb:


> Gibts dazu einen Bericht?
> Soll ich mal selber nachfragen?


Ich finde ihn nicht mehr, hatte ihn hier im Thema aber schon verlinkt. 



shadie schrieb:


> Jetzt lehnst du dich aber wirklich weit aus dem Fenster.
> ....
> Einfach zu sagen "die haben nix gemacht diese blöden Polizisten und die verhaften eh immer nur die falschen" ist immer der leichteste Weg.


Den Polizisten werfe ich nichts vor. Die haben einen beschissenen Job und sollten durchaus mehr Mittel bekommen.
Es ging um die Leitung, um die Priorisierung, etc. Und da kann man schon fragen, was in Hamburg los war. Und dieser
Teil das aufarbeitung kommt mir zu kurz, oder es wird nichts dazu berichtet, kann ja auch sein.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Blödsinn - aber ja wieder einen Satz aus dem Kontext reissen um Ihn in die rechte Ecke zu schieben



Der zitierte Satz subsummiert den vorangegangenen Text und wird in dessen Kontext auch nicht besser.



shadie schrieb:


> Die Kerle wurden nicht in Haft genommen weil Sie zufällig in der Nähe des schwarzen Blocks waren.



Stimmt. Sie wurden _unrechtmaessig_ in Haft genommen, weil sie "szenetypisch" gekleidet waren, italienisch sprachen und es zuvor eine Warnung vor gewaltbereiten Italienern gegeben haben soll (wuerde man das so analog bei Fussballspielen praktizieren, haetten die Eisverkaeufer im Stadion nicht viel zu tun). Das ist natuerlich keine Sippenhaftung, sondern abgewogenes, rechtsstaatlich untadeliges, polizeitaktisches Vorgehen, auch als "Hamburger Linie" bekannt. Der damals verantwortliche, Hartmut Dudde, ist vor kurzem uebrigens befoerdert worden.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (7. Juni 2018)

Jahre lang kürzt man deutschlandweit das Polizeiaufgebot und nun wundert man sich, dass sie viele Situationen nicht unter Kontrolle bekommen.
Mein Vorschlag: Pro Stadt nur noch ein einziger Polizist. Wenn es dann nicht klappt, soll der die ganze Schuld tragen! Am besten macht man ihn direkt auch zum Polizeipräsidenten. Diese müssen sowieso immer für das Versagen der Politik den Kopf hinhalten (siehe Köln).


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer plausiblen Erklärung.



Finde ich auch oder ? 







interessierterUser schrieb:


> Den Polizisten werfe ich nichts vor. Die haben einen beschissenen Job und sollten durchaus mehr Mittel bekommen.
> Es ging um die Leitung, um die Priorisierung, etc. Und da kann man schon fragen, was in Hamburg los war. Und dieser
> Teil das aufarbeitung kommt mir zu kurz, oder es wird nichts dazu berichtet, kann ja auch sein.



na rate mal warum der Teil in den öffentlich rechtlichen zu kurz kommt 
Es ist ja nicht die Schuld der Polizei, dass Sie zu wenig Mittel haben.
Da muss man die Schuld bei wem anderes suchen, der jedes Jahr festlegt, über welches Budget die Polizei verfügen darf.
Und die haben offen gesagt kein Interesse daran, dass solche Themen im TV breitgetreten werden.
Denn dann sieht man ja die Missstände in DE ganz offen.

Meine Frau durchläuft aktuell den Bewerbungsprozess bei der Polizei für Hamburg.
Hunderte bzw. tausende Bewerber, am liebsten würden Sie gleich ALLE einstellen weil Sie Personal brauchen.
Die Zahl ist aber zu beginn schon vorgeschrieben und obwohl man mehr bräuchte / gibts halt nicht mehr .

Priorisierung ist bei solchen spontanen Kravallen immer einfacher gesagt als getan.

War man an dem einen Brand war der schwarze Block schon wieder wo ganz anders.
Die Polizei wurde da ordentlich an der Nase herumgeführt weil Sie einfach zu wenig Personal hatten um diese Lage in den Griff zu bekommen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn nicht mehr, hatte ihn hier im Thema aber schon verlinkt.



Hm schade, werde es am WE mal durchklicken.


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Der zitierte Satz subsummiert den vorangegangenen Text und wird in dessen Kontext auch nicht besser.
> 
> 
> 
> Stimmt. Sie wurden _unrechtmaessig_ in Haft genommen, weil sie "szenetypisch" gekleidet waren, italienisch sprachen und es zuvor eine Warnung vor gewaltbereiten Italienern gegeben haben soll (wuerde man das so analog bei Fussballspielen praktizieren, haetten die Eisverkaeufer im Stadion nicht viel zu tun). Das ist natuerlich keine Sippenhaftung, sondern abgewogenes, rechtsstaatlich untadeliges, polizeitaktisches Vorgehen, auch als "Hamburger Linie" bekannt. Der damals verantwortliche, Hartmut Dudde, ist vor kurzem uebrigens befoerdert worden.



So und jetzt sage ich dir mal was.
Wenn du ein Problem mit meinen Äußerungen hast und findest ich bin Mitglied vom rechten pack dann schreibe mir das doch genau so und schreibe nicht so feige drum herum.
Dann kann ich endlich den Melden Button drücken.

Denn das muss ich mir von einer Anonymen Person im Internet nicht nachsagen lassen!

Habe für dich mal den Beitrag dazu rausgesucht:

Quelle:
https://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/article214489893/Polizeiaktion-bei-G20-Demo-war-rechtswidrig.html
"Offensive Maßnahmen zur Identitätsfeststellung"Ein Bericht, der hauptsächlich allgemeine Begründungen für Ingewahrsamnahmen liefern sollten. Allerdings wurde ein Destillat dieses Textes über Funk und das polizeiinterne Computernetz an die eingesetzten Beamten weitergeleitet. Italiener hätten sich "für den heutigen Tag zur Begehung schwerer Straftaten im Stadtgebiet verabredet", hieß es da, "offensive Maßnahmen zur Identitätsfeststellung" seien deshalb geboten. Um 15.58 Uhr ging diese Nachricht raus, kurz nach 16 Uhr konnte der erste "Fahndungserfolg" vermeldet werden. Ein Polizist, Zugführer einer Hundertschaft, stoppte am Rande der Demo eine Gruppe von Italienern. Grund soll deren südländisches Aussehen gewesen sein.
Genaueres war nicht zu erfahren. Der Beamte erschien nicht zum Gerichtstermin, auch eine Entschuldigung lag nicht vor. Offenbar ist er erkrankt. Die Hamburger Polizeihundertschaft hat er schon vor Monaten verlassen.


Du willst hier grad den Fehler eines einzigen Typen welcher auf wundersame Weise plötzlich nicht mehr in der Hunderstschaft ist auf die gesamte Polizei abwälzen.
Es gab lediglich eine Info, dass es Quellen gibt die besagen, es haben sich Italiener zu größeren Straftaten verabredet.
Einen Freifahrtsschein diese 8 Italiener festzunehmen hatte dieser Polizist nicht.
Der hat eigenmächtig gehandelt und war danach sogar noch zu feige vor Gericht zu erscheinen weil er "krank war"


Das gleiche könnte man ja mit den Demonstranten auch machen.
Weil von 70.000 Demonstranten  400 verhaftet wurden sind das alles Linksextreme Typen die nur nach Hamburg kamen um Unruhe zu stiften und Chaos zu verursachen.

Ist genau so ein Blödsinn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> na rate mal warum der Teil in den öffentlich rechtlichen zu kurz kommt .


Naja, es war eine rhetorische Brücke, denn wenn es etwas zu berichten gäbe, würde sich die freie Presse darauf stürzen. Nichts zu hören ist eigentlich ein Zeichen, dass nichts passiert. Und wenn man sowas liest, verzeifelt man. Was soll das. Dann können Polizisten also auch einbrechen, weil ja klar ist, dass sie nicht klauen? Das Eis ist mir zu dünn. Die Demonstration wurde wegen Vermummter aufgelöst und Teile der Vermummten, es waren zum Schluss wirklich nur noch eine Handvoll , waren Polizisten. Was soll das?  Warum wird nicht ermittelt? Da pellt es mir die Fussnägel hoch.
Darum wird nicht gegen vermummte Polizisten bei G20 ermittelt - Aktuell / Nachrichten | SWR3



shadie schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht die Schuld der Polizei, dass Sie zu wenig Mittel haben.


Die Polizei ist nicht der Streifenpolizist, sondern die gesammte Organisation bis zum Innenminister. wenn die nicht in der Lage sind, Bedarf ordentlich zu kommunizieren, bekommen sie auch kein Geld. Das ist wie mit Vorgesetzten. Ein guter Vorgesetzer mischt sich nicht in die Arbeit ein, sondern hält den Rücken seiner Mitarbeiter frei und besorgt Budget, gute Räume und gute Ausstattung. Dann wird es erfolgreich. 



shadie schrieb:


> Meine Frau durchläuft aktuell den Bewerbungsprozess bei der Polizei für Hamburg.


Dann freue ich mich auf weitere Berichte von Dir. Ich habe viele Freunde in der Polizei und was man hört ist alles andere als witzig. Und es schaukelt sich gerade auf. Man lässt die Polizei allein, sie ermitteln entsprechend schlechter und erleben dann, wie auch Basis dünner Ermittlungen offensichtliche Straftäter wegen Foirmfehler frei gesprochen werden. Und genau damit beginnt eine Spirale der Demotivation. Man durchbricht das aber nicht damit, dass man der Polizei wie mit dem neuen bayrischen Polizeigesetz, weitreichende Optionen gibt. Die Westtürkei, früher Bayern, tickt nun mal anders als  das freie aufgeklärte Deutschland.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> So und jetzt sage ich dir mal was.



Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt.



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Problem mit meinen Äußerungen hast und findest ich bin Mitglied vom rechten pack dann schreibe mir das doch genau so und schreibe nicht so feige drum herum.



Ich teile Deine Ansichten, soweit sie fuer mich erkenntlich sind, nicht und formuliere das auch. Das ist auch, wenn ich es mir so ueberlege, der Sinn einer Diskussion? Den "rechtes Pack"-Schuh hast Du Dir selbst angezogen, Aschenbroedel.



shadie schrieb:


> Es gab lediglich eine Info, dass es Quellen gibt die besagen, es haben sich Italiener zu größeren Straftaten verabredet.
> Einen Freifahrtsschein diese 8 Italiener festzunehmen hatte dieser Polizist nicht.
> (...)
> Das gleiche könnte man ja mit den Demonstranten auch machen.
> ...



Stimmt, steht aber irgendwie im Widerspruch zu Deiner "selbst schuld"-Theorie? Womit wir wieder am Anfang waeren.


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich teile Deine Ansichten, soweit sie fuer mich erkenntlich sind, nicht und formuliere das auch. Das ist auch, wenn ich es mir so ueberlege, der Sinn einer Diskussion? Den "rechtes Pack"-Schuh hast Du Dir selbst angezogen, Aschenbroedel.



Und jetzt Tatsachen verdrehen Pinocchio 
Den Stein mit dem rechten Pack hast du ins Rollen gebracht.



JePe schrieb:


> Sippenhaftung?






JePe schrieb:


> Der zitierte Satz subsummiert den vorangegangenen Text und wird in dessen Kontext auch nicht besser.




"Während der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus wurde die Sippenhaft als Terrormaßnahme gegen politische Gegner und deren Familien angewandt."


Und nein das heiße ich nicht gut!


Aber wie du meinem rausgesuchten Beitrag entnehmen kannst, hat "die Polizei" nicht angeordert alle Italiener zu verhaften.
Sondern ein Staffelführer / welcher sich nun seit Monaten nicht mehr im Dienst befindet / und zu feige war sich dafür zu verantworten / hat wenige Minuten nachdem die Information der "Polizei" kam einfach 8 Italiener festgenommen.

Deshalb brauchst du der Polizei aber keine Sippenhaftung unterstellen und mir brauchst du genau so nicht unterstellen, dass ich solche Maßnahmen gut heiße.

Und würdest du dir nicht immer einzelne Sätze rauspicken um dich daran aufzuhängen, dann wüsstest du das auch.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2018)

"Selber schuld". Erinnerst Du Dich, das geschrieben zu haben? Wie, wenn nicht mit Sippenhaftung, darf ich mir dieses Konzept anders erklaeren?


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> "Selber schuld". Erinnerst Du Dich, das geschrieben zu haben? Wie, wenn nicht mit Sippenhaftung, darf ich mir dieses Konzept anders erklaeren?



Ja klar und das kann man auch recht simpel erklären.

Erst hieß es nämlich, dass diese Italiener mit "Utensilien" direkt beim schwarzen Mob in schwarzer Kleidung samt Vermummung festgenommen wurden.

Jetzt auf einmal heißt es, dass diese Männer nicht in der Nähe des schwarzen Blocks waren und *der Polizist* Sie verhaftet hat, "weil es halt auf die Beschreibung gepasst hat".


In sofern bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage, wenn ich mich mit Vermummung + schwarzer Kleidung unmittelbar beim schwarzen Block aufhalte.
Während die grad Autos abfackeln, ja dann habe ich irgendwie einen an der Klatsche, denn jeder der da nicht dazugehört würde sich eigentlich in seine Wohnung verpissen und die Polizei rufen.
Und nicht neben dran stehen, ebenfalls in Vermummung.

Denn dann kann die Polizei DICH nicht von den waren Übeltätern unterscheiden und JA,
dann bin ich selber schuld wenn Sie mich mitnehmen.

In dem Fall der 8 Italiener war von denen sicherlich keiner selber Schuld (wenn der letzte Bericht denn nun wirklich stimmt), dann war einzig und alleine der Polizist dran schuld, der wenige Minuten nach der Meldung einfach mal 8 Italiener verknackt.


----------



## JePe (7. Juni 2018)

"Sich in der Naehe" von was-auch-immer aufhalten und "szenetypisch" gekleidet sein, rechtfertigt also fuer Dich die Inhaftierung? Tja. Fuer mich ist das eben Sippenhaftung. Wuerdest Du Dich nicht nur an der von mir angeblich geschwungenen Nazikeule abarbeiten, sondern Dir die Bedeutung des Begriffes klarmachen (siehe Link, Quelle Nr. 6), wuerdest Du auch verstehen, warum.


----------



## shadie (7. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> "Sich in der Naehe" von was-auch-immer aufhalten und "szenetypisch" gekleidet sein, rechtfertigt also fuer Dich die Inhaftierung? Tja. Fuer mich ist das eben Sippenhaftung. Wuerdest Du Dich nicht nur an der von mir angeblich geschwungenen Nazikeule abarbeiten, sondern Dir die Bedeutung des Begriffes klarmachen (siehe Link, Quelle Nr. 6), wuerdest Du auch verstehen, warum.



Nö eine Inhaftierung nicht

Was es aber rechtfertigt ist, dass dich die Polizei mitnimmt wenn ich mich dort aufhalte und genau so gekleidet bin wie die Leute auf dem Foto.
Vermummungsverbot – Wikipedia

Ich habe nicht geschrieben "irgendwo in der Nähe stehen" und nur "szenetypisch gekleidet sein".

Ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben:



shadie schrieb:


> In sofern bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage, wenn ich mich mit *Vermummung *+ schwarzer Kleidung *unmittelbar beim schwarzen Block aufhalte*.
> *Während die grad Autos abfackeln*, ja dann habe ich irgendwie einen an der Klatsche, denn jeder der da nicht dazugehört würde sich eigentlich in seine Wohnung verpissen und die Polizei rufen.
> Und nicht neben dran stehen,* ebenfalls in Vermummung*.
> 
> ...



Oh ja gutes Bild, sieht man wieder gut wie "Luxusautos" angezündet werden für Demozwecke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber wer sich in der "Szene typischen Kleidung"  = schwarz Vermummt auf einer Demonstration voller randalierender Anarchisten, herumtreibt braucht sich nicht wundern das man verhaftet wird.



Soweit ich es verstehe wurden die nicht auf "einer Demonstration voller randalierender Anarchisten" verhaftet (weil so eine gar nicht stattfand), nicht einmal auf einer normalen Demonstration. Sondern einfach so in der Stadt. Und seit wann haben wir in Deutschland eigentlich staatliche Kleidervorschriften? Ich dachte, dass wäre eine Spezialität der Taliban, dass sie den Leuten vorschreibt was man tragen darf und was nicht - respektive in diesem Fall sogar welcher Subkultur man sich zugehörig fühlen darf und welche verboten sind.




shadie schrieb:


> Und in Ihren Rucksäcken bunte Kleidung hatten um sich nach einer Flucht schnell umziehen zu können und so einer Verhaftugn aus dem Weg zu gehen.
> 
> Warum hat man ansonsten andere Kleidung dabei?
> Die werden ja nicht nur einen Tag da gewesen sein / sprich hätten die Klamotten auch im Zelt lassen können.



Welches Zelt denn? Die Versuche, richterlich genehmigte (!) Camps aufzubauen wurden bekanntermaßen schon in der Woche vor dem Gipfel von der Polizei mittels Schlagstöcken und Reiterstafeln unterbunden. Bei diesem Analass herrschte interessanterweise auch kein Personalmangel, wie später, als fernsehwirksame Krawalle hätten unterbunden werden müssen.



> Die Folter bestand darin, dass die Polizei stündlich eine klappe zu der zelel geöffnet hat um zu schauen, ob noch alle leben.
> Dabei wurde nicht mal was gesagt / nur nachgeschaut.
> Das wäre für die Herren so eine Qual gewesen, Sie wurden vom Schlafen abgehalten udn damit gequält.



Weiß nicht, wie es in diesem Fall war, aber normalerweise wird bei dauerhafter Beobachtung auch das Licht angelassen. In vollwertigen Haftanstalten gibt es zumindest reduzierte Nachbeleuchtung, aber die provisorisch Sammeleinrichtungen waren halt provisorischer Natur. Und grelle Dauerbeleuchtung kann sehr wohl zu Schlafentzug führen und das zählt aus gutem Grund als Folter. Ob eine derartige Verkettung von Worst Cases gegeben war, soll erstmal belegt werden - aber als Maximalforderung, mit der ein Opfer in den Prozess geht, ist das gar nicht mal weit hergeholt.



> Sorry aber......wer sich in der Zeit vom Gipfel in der Nähe des schwarzen Blocks aufgehalten hat......der hat dann auch ehrlich gesagt selber schuld.
> 
> jeder normal denkende Mensch hätte sich von diesen Menschen fern gehalten.



Jeder normal denkende Mensch hätte die Flucht ergreifen und Stadteile deiner Meinung nach Kriminellen überlassen müssen? In was für einem Unrechtsstaat leben wir eigentlich, in dem Gewalttäter die Straße überlassen werden SOLL, während die Polizei friedliche Bürger belästigt?



> Als ich gehört habe, dass "Protestanten" sich auf Häusern verschanzt haben und nur darauf gewartet haben, dass Polizisten das Haus stürmen, um dann Gehwegplatten auf Sie fallen zu lassen.
> 
> Dachte ich auch nur, ja sorry wo leben wir denn hier?



In einer Welt, in der Berichte über Straftatabsichten auch nach Monaten kursieren, obwohl kein einziges Indiz für sie interessiert. Die Polizei hat zwar selbst solche Berichte verbreitet, kann bis heute aber weder Täteraufnahmen noch mutmaßliche Wurfgeschosse vorlegen. Oder anders gesagt:
Man hat sich vor auf Dächern feiernden, harmlosen Leuten in die Hosen geschissen und gibt denen jetzt die Verantwortung dafür, dass Kriminelle einen ganzen Straßenzug unbehelligt verwüsten konnten.



> Wie kann man nur so bescheuert sein und denken, man kommt ohne Strafe davon.



Rückblickend muss man leider sagen: Weil man die Fähigkeiten der Polizei richtig eingeschätzt hat. Oder wo sind die bestraften Täter? In Gewahrsam genommen wurden zwar reihenweise Unschuldige, aber abseits von einer auf ewig im Internet kursierenden Stigmatisierung von Verdächtigten kann die "erfolgreiche Polizei" verdammt wenig Erfolge vorweisen.



> Aber naja so ist das heute halt.
> 
> Die Menschen, welche 12-16 Stunden Schichten für die Bürger Hamburgs geschoben haben um diese so gut es eben geht vor diesen Menschen zu schützen (darf man da schon Terroristen sagen?).
> Die werden jetzt von einer Großzahl Hamburger verachtet und beschimpft weil Sie ja "nix getan haben".



Was genau hatten die Bürger der Stadt Hamburg denn nochmal vom Gipfel? Hohe Kosten, stellenweise Schäden und zwei Wochen lang zum Teil deutliche Einschränkungen ihres Rechts auf freie Bewegung in der Öffentlichkeit, die soweit gingen, dass einige Unternehmen es gleich mit Werksurlaub versucht haben.
Na schönen Dank auch.

Erfreut haben sich an der ganzen Veranstaltung ausschließlich geltungssüchtige Politiker. Und die haben die Polizeiarbeit doch auch fleißig gelobt, also Dank von denen, die zu danken haben.



> Die werden von der Presse bloß gestellt weil ja angeblich die Zahl der verletzten Beamten nicht stimmten, weil da ja auch beamte rein gezählt wurden, welche nen Hitzschlag erlitten......Hitzschlag ist heute halt keine Verletzung mehr, das ist ganz normal.
> habe ich auch nach jedem Arbeitstag.



Nein, Hitzschlag ist keine Verletzung. Und zwar nicht "nicht mehr", sondern war es noch nie. Eine (physische) Verletzung resultiert immer aus Gewalteinwirkung und das ist in diesem Fall ein gewichtiger Unterschied, denn damit beinhaltet eine Verletzung auch immer einen Täter, der diese zugefügt hat. In einigen Fällen das ungeschickte Opfer selbst, meist aber ein Straftäter. Ein Hitzschlag dagegen ist ein Krankheitssymptom im Zuge unangemessener Kleidung, ggf. auch Überanstrengung. Statt tatsächlich gegebene polizeiliche Inkompetenz (sei es auf Ebene der Einsatzkräfte oder der Einsatzleiter) zuzugeben hat die Polizei ihre Berichte absichtlich so formuliert, dass Straftaten gegen Polizisten suggeriert wurden. Hätte das umgekehrt jemand gegenüber der Polizei gemacht, wäre er wegen übler Nachrede und Beamtenbeleidigung angeklagt worden, aber wenn es die Polizei gegenüber Bürgern macht, ist alles cool?




RtZk schrieb:


> Die Rechtsextremisten sind zwar nicht die Guten, doch muss man wirklich zu geben, dass die Linken in der jüngsten Vergangenheit für mehr Chaos und Unrecht gesorgt haben als die Rechten,...



Stimmt, die rechten sorgen zwar für Tote und Schwerverletzte, aber auch für Zucht und Ordnung. Deswegen sind die Rechten gut, denn nichts ist schlimmer als Durcheinander!




Auron1902 schrieb:


> Ja die Werte die du ansprichst wirst du verlieren finde dich damit ab aber es wird nicht an den bösen Rechten und Populisten liegen sondern an einer rasant wachsenden Bevölkerungsgruppe die diese westlichen Werte weitaus mehr verachtet  als die AfD oder andere Parteien die ihr so fürchtet.



Merke: Wertebewusstsein ist genetisch definiert und deswegen haben nur Arier westliche Werte!

(was auch immer das im Einzelfall eigentlich ist)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ausgenutzt wird die Zeitarbeit und das ständige weiterbefristen von Verträgen, ansonsten zahlen gerade Großkonzerne sehr gute Löhne, wer hier in Hannover bei der Conti oder VW einen Werksvertrag hat, hat ausgesorgt, so lange er nicht die goldenen Löffel klaut.



Die Werksverträge in der deutschen Automobilindustrie sind in der Tat geil und wer die Löhne daraus nicht als "hoch" empfindet, der muss wirklich ein verdammt gutes Leben haben. Einzig öffentlicher Dienst kommt vereinzelt noch an solche Bedingungen ran. Man muss aber ganz klar dazu sagen, dass VW und Daimler nicht die Mehrheit der Großkonzerne sind und dass die Mehrheit der für VW und Daimler arbeitenden nicht über Werksverträge angestellt ist. Sondern primär bei Tochterfirmen und Zulieferern mit deutlich anderen Arbeitsbedingungen - und die sind immer noch gut, wenn man sie mit den Arbeitsbedingungen bei anderen Großkonzernen wie z.B. in der Telekommunikationsbranche, Transport und Logistik, Handel, etc. vergleicht.
Mal so zur Erinnerung: Das mittlere Nettoeinkommen in Deutschland liegt bei 1600 €. Die Hälfte der Deutschen muss mit weniger auskommen. 4200 Brutto/3000 Netto pro Nase? In einigen Familien wird für so ein Gesamteinkommen drei Arbeitsverträge und zwei Schülerjobs benötigt.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber 4200,-€ in Stuttgart ist hart, bei Wohnungskosten um 15,-€ den m².



Siehe oben: 4200 Euro abzüglich einer angemessen Wohnung zu 15 €/m² ist nicht hart, sondern lässt mehr Geld übrig, als die meisten Deutschen vor Bezahlung ihrer Miete haben.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema Mobilität ändert sich aber zur Zeit. Mit dem autonomen Fahrzeug ist das Pendeln weniger ein problem. Man schläft weiter, frühstückt, liest, bereitet die nächste Präsentation vor, während der an der eigenen Solaranlage aufgetankte individuelle Personentransporter einen zur Arbeit und zurück fährt. Da passiert viel mit hohen Gesellschaftlichen Konsequenzen, weil immobilenblasen platzen werden.



Ich glaube du überschätzt die Zahl derjenigen, die sich ein Haus, eine Solaranlage und die neues Autos leisten können. Die meisten laufen von ihrer Mietwohnung zu einer 10 Jahre alten Karre.
(Zugegeben: "Die meisten" haben genau deswegen auch rein gar nichts mit Immobilienblasen zu tun.)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da fehlen aber alle Nebeneinnahmen der sparamen Schwaben aus Häusern, Vermögen, Aktien, etc....
> Das ist quasi das Grundeinkommen



Kriegt man Häuser, Vermögen und Aktien im Schwabenland zur Geburt dazu, dass die jeder hat?
Ich hab echt was falsch gemacht.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann schon hier sehen, dass wenn sich schon Genossenschaften nicht darauf einlassen, machen es Private erst recht nicht und somit müßte der Staat komplett selber tätig werden und in 20-30 Jahren verscherbeln das dann wieder irgendwelche Stadtkämmerer, um ihre klammen Kassen zu füllen.



Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass solche Gesetze da sind, damit sich private nicht am Staat bereichern. Wenn Mieter abgelehnt werden können, kann man nämlich genauso wie heute spekulativen Leerstand zugunsten steigender Einnahmen bereithalten. Umgekehrt sollte es für jemanden, der selbst engagiert bedürftige Mieter einquartieren möchte, ja eigentlich kein Problem sein "0 freie Wohnungen" zu melden, wenn ihnen das Amt jemanden aufs Auge drücken will.




RtZk schrieb:


> Die NSU hat also 229 Morde begangen und unzählige von interessierterUser anderer genannter Straftaten auch? Sehr interessant.
> Wobei selbst die NSU Morde schwer als Terror gemäß Definition bezeichnet werden können, vor Bombenanschlägen in Städten haben die Menschen Angst und fürchten diese, das Ziel der NSU war es hingegen meines Wissens nach nicht (bzw. hätten sie dann nicht erreicht) Angst und Schrecken unter Ausländern oder Migranten zu verbreiten (die ja ihre Ziele waren), sondern schlicht um sie zu töten und das ist eben was ihre Taten von "Terror" unterscheidet.
> Besser macht es die Taten nicht, aber manche werfen eben gerne mit Worten um sich die sich "schrecklicher" an hören um Leute von ihrer Ideologie zu überzeugen.



"Terror" ist seit bald 17 Jahren ein sehr inflationär gebrauchter Begriff, aber auf willkürliche Erschießungen und auf Bombenanschläge, wie sie vom NSU verübt wurden (!) passt er nun wirklich genau. Damit sollten keine nenneswerten Zahlen an Ausländern getötet werden, sondern es sollte eine größere Zahl in Angst versetzt und damit zur Flucht gedrängt werden. Die einzige Einschränkung war, dass mangels Bekennerschreiben eine Angst vor Mafien entstand - welche aber ähnlich wirkte und nur weil der Terror zwecks Selbstschutz etwas weniger effektiv war, bleibt es trotzdem Terror.




shadie schrieb:


> Und zum Thema, warum bestimmte Stadtteile nicht gesichert wurden.
> Hier in Hamburg waren bereits 6 Wochen vorm Gipfel Kräfte aus z.B. Berlin in Hamburg um sich darauf vor zu bereiten.
> Man hat es grad so geschafft die roten Zonen (eben die Zonen in denen sich die Politiker aufhalten werden) zu sichern.
> Trotz externer Hilfe!
> Und Prio hatten einfach die Bezirke, in denen Politiker untergebracht waren oder wo sich Politiker getroffen haben.



Komisch, dass auch abseits gelegene, reiche Stadtteile ausreichend gesichert wurden während die sehr zentral und damit nah zu den Veranstaltungsorten gelegene Schanze komplett ungesichert blieb. Und noch komischer, dass Hamburg eine derartige Großveranstlung genehmigt und durchgezogen hat, wenn kein funktionierendes Schutzkonzept bestand. Durch die Einquartierung von Staatsgästen in abseits des Tagungszentrum liegende Hotels (man beachte die Mehrzahl) hat den Schutzaufwand sogar deutlich und vollkommen unnötig gesteigert - alles laut den Planenden problemlos machbar. Und besagte Planende haben sich übrigens laut eigenen Aussagen im Vorfeld "gut" auf "8000 Gewaltbereite" vorbereitet. Aktiv wurden dann 300 und schon war man überfordert?
Dafür warte ich bis heute auf eine Erklärung.



> Und mal eine Frage zu dem Thema "man hat ja gegen die reichsten der reichen protestiert und wollte diese bestrafen"
> Warum haben dann hauptsächlich Autos von "kleinen Leuten" bzw. dem "Mittelstand" gebrannt und keine Mercedes Prosche etc.?
> Man hat damit kleine Leute - Mittelständler bestraft wie Sie selbst welche sind.
> Mehr hat man damit nicht gemacht.
> ...



Nö. Aber wieso sollten auch die Taten von Gewalttätern in irgend einem Bezug zu den politischen Botschaften von Demonstranten stehen? Nur weil beide zur gleichen Zeit in der gleichen Stadt waren? So wie Millionen anderer Menschen auch?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum sehe ich diese Leute immer nur auf Veranstaltungen, wo sie genau wissen, dass das weltweite/deutschlandweite Medieninteresse so groß ist, dass sie auf alle Fälle Schlagzeilen machen werden, warum sehe ich diese Leute nie in der Kommune, um z.B. gegen die Ausbeutung durch deutsche Schlachthöfe vorzugehen, oder gegen andere Firmen, die eher von Ausbeutung leben?



Für gewöhnlich findet man politische Demonstrationen da, wo Politik gemacht wird. Und nicht da, wo Privatwirtschaft gemacht wird. Vergleiche:
"politische Meinungsäußerung" und "Versammlungsfreiheit": Grundrechte gemäß Verfassung
"Gewaltsame Eingriffe in die Geschäftsabläufe von Unternehmen": Straftat gemäß Strafgesetzbuch




shadie schrieb:


> Jetzt lehnst du dich aber wirklich weit aus dem Fenster.
> 
> Ja es gab Trupps welche für diese Einsätze bereitstanden.
> Das Problem war aber wie ich von meinem Schwiegervater erfahren habe, dass eben diese Eingreiftrupps selbst ständig an andere Orte geschickt wurden.
> ...



Siehe oben: Laut Polizei wurde Personal für 8000 gewaltbereite Deppen in Hamburg vorgehalten. Laut Polizei haben 300 gewaltbereite Deppen in der Schanze randaliert. Laut dir hatte man kein Personal, um dagegen vorzugehen. Laut Polizei und Politik war das Ganze ein Erfolg.
WIE PASST DAS BITTE ZUSAMMEN???



> Und die ganze Vorbereitung war für die Katz weil die Ausschreitungen noch schlimmer wurden als man es sich vorab ausgemalt hatte.



Also alles, was ich im voraus gehört habe, ging von wesentlich mehr Gewaltpotential aus. Und um das in zu kontrollieren wurden Camps friedlicher Demonstranten abgerissen, die Bewegungsfreiheit im ganzen Stadtgebiet eingeschränkt, Sonderrechte für Festnahmen eingeführt, anreisende politische Gruppen schon weit vor der Stadt gestoppt, etc. .Und all diese Drangsalierung von Bürgern funktionierte auch reibungslos (aus Sicht der Polizei).
Das einzige, was nicht funktinoierte, war irgend eine Form polizeilicher Reaktion, als wirklich die Kacke am Dampfen war.




shadie schrieb:


> Du willst hier grad den Fehler eines einzigen Typen ...



Ein einzelner Beamter hat 8 italienische Gewalltäter eigenhändig Festgenommen und 26 Stunden kontrolliert? Erstaunlich, was einzelne Beamte leisten können. Schade, dass dieser Übermensch bei der grundlegenden Situationseinschätzung so grobe Fehler macht...
Ein aber offensichtlich verzeilicher Fehler, denn von polizeilichen Ermittlungen geschweige denn einem Verfahren und Verurteilung wegen Amtsmissbrauch lese ich nichts.

Oder waren vielleicht doch mehrere dutzend ausführende, organisierende und befehlende Beamte beteiligt?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Terror" ist seit bald 17 Jahren ein sehr inflationär gebrauchter Begriff, aber auf willkürliche Erschießungen und auf Bombenanschläge, wie sie vom NSU verübt wurden (!) passt er nun wirklich genau. Damit sollten keine nenneswerten Zahlen an Ausländern getötet werden, sondern es sollte eine größere Zahl in Angst versetzt und damit zur Flucht gedrängt werden. Die einzige Einschränkung war, dass mangels Bekennerschreiben eine Angst vor Mafien entstand - welche aber ähnlich wirkte und nur weil der Terror zwecks Selbstschutz etwas weniger effektiv war, bleibt es trotzdem Terror.



Wobei die Frage ist, ob es bei 10 Morden bleibt. 

Schließlich wurde von Anfang an die Ermittlung sabotiert, was Anhand der bundesweiten Verteilung der Straftaten, auf eine Behörde von ganz oben schließen lässt. 

Insbesondere die Ausdrucksweise der "Observationsberichte" aus der 10000er-Liste ist sehr interessant. Der Gebrauch dieser kurzen Sprache ohne jegliche Ausschmückungen ist in Militär- oder Geheimdienstkreisen üblich. Dabei fällt auf, das diese Ausdrucksweise über viele Orte immer die gleiche ist. Dies spricht gegen mehrere lokale Quellen und für eine einzige. Auch der Vergleich von Objekten in Dortmund und Salzgitter welche 210 km voneinander entfernt und in verschiedenen Bundesländern liegen spricht gegen lokale unabhängige Informanten. 
ZDFzoom: Die Todesliste des NSU - ZDFmediathek

Dazu kommt das der Mord an den beiden Uwes bisher nicht aufgeklärt ist. Die offizielle Selbstmorderklärung ist schließlich wiederlegt, wie dieser Film zeigt, der auf den Ergebnissen der Untersuchung beruht. Dengler - Die schutzende Hand - ZDFmediathek
Diese Erklärungen des Autors liefern noch weitere Hintergrundinformationen: Mundlos und Bohnhardt: Zweifel an Selbstmord-Hypothese | Telepolis
Dabei beruft er sich auf folgende Aussage von Dr. Heiderstädt: Protokoll 114. Verhandlungstag – 21. Mai 2014 | NSU Watch

Die einzelnen Fakten sind im Untersuchungsbericht zu finden und wurden dort einfach mal sehr anschaulich zusammengesetzt. Die Fakten selbst wurden in der Anstalt schon mal 2015 genannt. YouTube


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2018)

Ich glaube schon, dass es bei den 10 Morden bleibt. Auch wenn die Zahl möglicherweise nicht stimmt und insbesondere die Zahl der Verurteilten nicht der Zahl der zuarbeitenden entspricht. Wie der ganze Thread hier ausführlich thematisiert, sind Verfehlungen in Polizei- oder gar Verfassungsschutzumfeld in Deutschland nur sehr eingeschränkt strafbar.

Aber an der Frage Terror ja/nein ändert das nichts: Der NSU hat definitiv Leute mit dem Ziel einer Wirkung (und nicht nur zum Spaß) umgebracht und sie haben diese Leute aus einer Gruppe von mehreren Millionen Menschen zufällig ausgewählt. Ob sie nun 10, 20 oder 50 Menschen erwischt haben/erwischen wollten, macht einen großen Unterschied beim Ausmaß der Schuld, aber sie hätten ihre rassistischen Ziele selbst mit 1000 oder 10000 Morden nicht erreichen können. Vielmehr wollten sie über die psychologische Wirkung der zufälligen, unvorhersehbaren, öffentlichen Tötungen Angst und Schrecken verbreiten und so 10000de bis 100000de in die Fluchttreiben. Wirkungsziel der Morde war also die ganz klassische Terrorisierung anderer, nicht so der Tod der Mordopfer als Einzelpersonen und auch nicht die Tötung einer ganzen Gruppe, wie man sie z.B. vom Kampf (!= Terror!) zwischen kriminellen Organisationen kennt. Die gefundenen DVDs legen sogar nahe, dass man für die nahe Zukunft eine medienwirksamere Aufbereitung der Taten plante, also mehr Angst pro Mord generieren wollte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juli 2018)

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass beim NSU mehr als 3 Personen mitgewirkt haben (nicht zwingend an den Taten selbst, aber z.B. bei der Spionage oder Beschaffung von Material).

Zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema: 
Die Proteste und Randalen haben mir gezeigt, dass die Polizei die Kontrolle verloren hat und man nicht gegen Linksextremismus gewappnet ist, was ich als ein sehr großes Problem ansehe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema:
> Die Proteste und Randalen haben mir gezeigt, dass die Polizei die Kontrolle verloren hat und man nicht gegen Linksextremismus gewappnet ist, was ich als ein sehr großes Problem ansehe.


Das Verhalten der Polizei hat für mich gezeigt, dass bewußt Schäden in Kauf genommen werden, um eine politische Agenda durchzusetzen, was ich als sehr großes Problem ansehe.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass beim NSU mehr als 3 Personen mitgewirkt haben (nicht zwingend an den Taten selbst, aber z.B. bei der Spionage oder Beschaffung von Material).


Und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass wenn keine Ausländer bzw. Personen aus den unteren sozialen Schichten Opfer des NSU-Terror geworden wären, sondern hochrangige Wirtschaftsvertreter, wäre schon bedeutend eher eine hektische Betriebssamkeit entwickelt wurden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Bei Wirtschaftsvertretern wäre der Jubel von Links gekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass wenn keine Ausländer bzw. Personen aus den unteren sozialen Schichten Opfer des NSU-Terror geworden wären, sondern hochrangige Wirtschaftsvertreter, wäre schon bedeutend eher eine hektische Betriebssamkeit entwickelt wurden.


Genau das beschreibt das Problem, warum die NSU so lange morden konnte. Im Prinzip interessierte es niemanden. Das ist der Skandal.
Im Gegensatz zu den G20 Protesten, dort wird die gesamte Staatsmacht aufgefahren und gezeigt, aber nicht, um Bürger und ihre Autos
oder sonstiges Hab und Gut zu schützen, solndern für ganz andere Dinge.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Wie lange konnte die RAF morden?


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie lange konnte die RAF morden?


Mit immer wieder neuen Generation, schon mit der ersten Tat großer medialer Aufmerksamkeit, Großfahndungen, etc.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Ich hab nach ner Dauer gefragt Pulli.
Aber egal, die RAF hatte ebenfalls weitaus mehr Unterstützung als die NSU.

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will ist, dass wenn die NSU Ziele in der selben Liga ins Visier genommen hätte wäre man auch so schnell hinter ihnen her gewesen.
Wenn sie den verdi Chef entführt hätten etc
Die Ziele der NSU waren halt kleine Bürger.


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2018)

InteressierterUser hat es ja schon erwähnt, es hat kein Schwein interessiert. Zu Anfang wurden ja sogar die Opfer selbst verdächtigt kriminell zu sein. Waren ja auch "nur irgendwelche Türken".

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass beim NSU mehr als 3 Personen mitgewirkt haben (nicht zwingend an den Taten selbst, aber z.B. bei der Spionage oder Beschaffung von Material).
> 
> Zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema:
> Die Proteste und Randalen haben mir gezeigt, dass die Polizei die Kontrolle verloren hat und man nicht gegen Linksextremismus gewappnet ist, was ich als ein sehr großes Problem ansehe.



Und der Aufwand, die Aussagen, die Aktionen der Polizei im Vorfeld und die Kollateralschäden dabei haben gezeigt, dass der Kontrollverlust nicht an mangelndem Material, mangelndem Problembewusstsein (im Gegenteil) oder rechtlichen Einschränkungen lag...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie lange konnte die RAF morden?



Wenn du analog zum NSU den Terror der ersten Generation nimmst:
13 Tage.

Mehr verging nicht vom ersten Anschlag mit Todesfolge bis zum letzten erfolgreichen vor der Inhaftierung von Baader, Ensslin, Meinhof, Mahler & Co. Die erste Führungsperson wurde 8 Tage nach dem letzten Anschlag einer nicht einmal zwei Wochen dauernden Serie festgenommen. Ein halbes Jahr davor gab es bereits tote Polizisten bei Festnahmeversuchen, die man als weitere Morde werten könnte (die Polizisten waren keine Ziele per se, sondern versuchten eben selbsternannte Guerillakämpfer mit polizeilichen statt militärischen Methoden dingfest zu machen). Das wären aber immer noch weniger Monate RAF als Jahre NSU und es zeigt schon den entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen NSU- und RAF-Bekämpfung:
Gegen die RAF ist die Polizei zwei Jahre VOR dem ersten Anschlag vorgegangen. Um den NSU dagegen hat sich 11 Jahre nach dem ersten Anschlag immer noch niemand gekümmert.

Die zweite RAF-Generation wurde erst 3 Jahre später ein erstes Mal und dann 5 Jahre später richtig aktiv. Der "deutsche Herbst" dauerte vom ersten Todesopfer des Vorgeplänkels bis zur Festnahme/Tötung eines Großteils der Täter aber erneut nur sieben Monate. (Dazu kommt noch ein unbeteiligter Toter bei einer Festnahme-Schießerei auf der Flucht zwei Jahre später.) Erst bei der dritten Generation (10 Morde über 8 Jahre) ist die Aufarbeitungsbilanz (1 Fahndungserfolg) dann sehr viel trauriger, aber die Ereignisse, die jeder bei "RAF" im Kopf hat zeigen tatsächlich das genaue Gegenteil des NSU-Debakels: Die Polizei hat schnell, zum Teil schon im voraus das Gefährdungspotential erkannt und den richtigen Personen zugeordnet. Die Verhinderung der Verbrechen auf frischer Noch-nicht-Tat hat zwar nicht geklappt, aber owbohl die RAF deutlich mehr Mitläufer, deutlich bessere Unterstützung auch von (ausländischer) Staatseite und damit paramilitärische Strukturen und Ausrüstung hatte und obwohl afaik ein Großteil der heutigen Antiterrorgesetze und -befügnisse und -institutionen erst als Reaktion auf die RAF geschaffen wurden, hat man die Terroristen jeweils binnen kurzer Zeit nach tödlichen Taten dingfest gemacht.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass wenn keine Ausländer bzw. Personen aus den unteren sozialen Schichten Opfer des NSU-Terror geworden wären, sondern hochrangige Wirtschaftsvertreter, wäre schon bedeutend eher eine hektische Betriebssamkeit entwickelt wurden.



Das zeigt eben schon die Zielauswahl, das es keine "normalen Terroristen" waren. Die hätten sich herausragende oder repräsentative Ziele (wie es z.B. beim IS in Frankreich der Fall ist) gesucht. 
In dem Fall wurden aber völlig unbedeutende Personen an Orten ermordet, wo kein Fremder sonst vorbeikommt.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juli 2018)

Ja NSU war Terror, aber nicht gegen die Gesamtbevölkerung oder den Staat was in weniger Aufmerksamkeit mündet und sie haben nicht wirklich Propagandamittel eingesetzt.


----------



## JePe (24. Juli 2018)

Uni Bochum und "Report": Polizeigewalt bleibt fast immer folgenlos.


----------



## micha34 (24. Juli 2018)

Polizeigewalt,Normalzustand,wen wunderts.
Ist ja nicht unbedingt eine neue Erkenntnis.

Polizei will Vorwuerfe ueberpruefen - Ausbilder klagt ueber Hass und Gewalt an der Polizeiakademie  | rbb|24

Die Frage ist aber,belanken sie diejenigen die diese Zustände Fördern?
Trifft es neben den Falschen auch die Richtigen?

Ein strukturelles Problem,ja das stimmt wohl.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Juli 2018)

Polizeigewalt ist schön, jedoch war G20 ein Ausnahmezustand.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juli 2018)

Ihr solltet vlt. mal darüber nachdenken,

Sachsens Polizei stattet Panzerwagen mit Maschinengewehren aus - watson

Mit Terrorabwehr hat das nix mehr zu tun 

Eher will man gewappnet sein, wenn hier bürgerkriegsähnliche Verhältnisse

entstehen werden


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

Haha Politiker, ein Fahrzeug mit 2 MGs als Schützenpanzer zu bezeichnen. Welches Kaliber überhaupt? 

Außerdem was soll daran schlecht sein?
Man kann im Fahrzeug sitzen bleiben und muss sich selbst keiner Gefahr aussetzen. Je nach Lage.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem was soll daran schlecht sein?
> Man kann im Fahrzeug sitzen bleiben und muss sich selbst keiner Gefahr aussetzen. Je nach Lage.



Warum kommt mir bei der Aussage nur in den Sinn: "Ich interpretier mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt?"

Wird dir richtig viel nützen in deinem Panzerwagen mit MG zu sitzen wenn die Terroristen, wie in 99% der Fälle, sich in Gebäuden verschanzen und morden, kannst dann immerhin die Hausfasade perforieren, aber auch nicht mehr.

Ich sehe diese Anschaffung auch äußerst kritisch und ehr wenig dazu geeignet gegen Terroristen eingesetzt zu werden als ehr gegen das eigene Volk.
Die Polizei der DDR hatte übrigens auch Panzerwagen mit MGs und die waren auch nicht für Terroristen gedacht.
Naja, aktuell nähern wir uns ja sowieso in rassenden Tempo DDR-Verhältnissen an, was die Staatsdoktrin angeht (Überwachungsstaat und Polizeistaat).
Mit tödlichen Waffen bewaffnete Panzerwagen sind da wohl nur der nächste logische Schritt auf diesen Weg...

*edit* Übrigens steht nirgendwo geschrieben ab welchen Kaliber, oder welcher Anzahl an MGs, man etwas als Schützenpanzerwagen bezeichnet. Dazu reicht theoretisch schon ein gepanzerter Wagen mit null bis x MGs von beliebigen Kaliber, oder aus dem der Insasse geschützt durch die Panzerung mit seiner Ordonnanzwaffe feuern kann.

Die SdKfz 250 und 251 waren übrigens auch Schützenpanzerwagen.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Polizei der DDR hatte übrigens auch Panzerwagen mit MGs und die waren auch nicht für Terroristen gedacht.


Der ehemalige Bundesgrenzschutz hatte bis in die 70er Jahre auch Schützenpanzer, Panzerabwehrwaffen, Mörser, etc. Aber da war die Bedrohungslage auch eine komplett andere.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Eher will man gewappnet sein, wenn hier bürgerkriegsähnliche Verhältnisse
> 
> entstehen werden


Oder einfach ohne Sinn und Verstand Geld ausgeben, damit man dem Wähler sagen kann: "_Wir ham ja was gemacht._"

 Mal sehen wann auffliegt, wer wann die Patschehändchen aufgehalten hat für Kohlen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

Nighti die OSZE hat eine Definition für Schützenpanzer (SPz) und wenn diese mit Rohrwaffen ausgestattet sind müssen es 20mm sein und das ist ne MK und kein MG mehr. Zitiert auf Wikipedia, Quelle ist dort verlinkt. Sieh nach.

Außerdem wenn eine Regierung ihr Volk terrorisieren wollen würde, dann könnte sie gleich das Heer dafür nehmen und müsste nicht die Polizei dafür hochrüsten, sind ja nur Gesetze, aber so eine Logik kommt dir ja gar nicht erst.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nighti die OSZE hat eine Definition für Schützenpanzer (SPz) und wenn diese mit Rohrwaffen ausgestattet sind müssen es 20mm sein und das ist ne MK und kein MG mehr. Zitiert auf Wikipedia, Quelle ist dort verlinkt. Sieh nach.



Die Rede ist aber nicht von Schützenpanzern sondern von Schützenpanzerwagen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn eine Regierung ihr Volk terrorisieren wollen würde, dann  könnte sie gleich das Heer dafür nehmen und müsste nicht die Polizei  dafür hochrüsten, sind ja nur Gesetze, aber so eine Logik kommt dir ja  gar nicht erst.



"Du hasst es erfasst." 

 Das Militär muss man erstmal mobilisieren, das geht mit Polizei viel schneller, zudem haben Teile des Militärs die Angewohnheit im Ausland eingesetzt zu werden.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2018)

Wenn schon Korinthenkacken, dann richtig: Der Survivor R ist ein Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicle (MRAP).
MRAP - Wikipedia

€: Und Sachsen wäre ja nicht das Deutschland Deutschlands, ohne sowas:


> [...] Wenn die Polizei wie kürzlich im sächsischen Wurzen eine antifaschistische Demonstration von fünf SEK-Einheiten mit Sturmgewehren begleiten lässt, ist das nicht nur ein äußerst plumper Versuch, Antifaschisten als Bedrohung darzustellen, für deren Abwehr vorsorglich schwere Waffen nötig sind, sondern es lässt auch die Grenzen zwischen Polizei und Armee verschwimmen.
> [...]


jungle.world - Subtil wie ein Panzer


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

Bullshit, lies richtig. Ich zitiere aus Adis Link:

""Polizeifahrzeuge dürfen keine Schützenpanzer sein – schließlich befinden wir uns nicht im Bürgerkrieg", teilte Enrico Stange, Innenpolitiker der Linken mit."

Da steht Schützenpanzer und nichts anderes, aber so blöd sein und mir vorwerfen ich würde mir die Welt so machen wie sie mir gefällt.

P.S. Auch Schützenpanzerwagen wäre nur ein SPz und das was du meinst wäre ein ATF und TPz


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bullshit, lies richtig. Ich zitiere aus Adis Link:
> 
> ""Polizeifahrzeuge dürfen keine Schützenpanzer sein – schließlich befinden wir uns nicht im Bürgerkrieg", teilte Enrico Stange, Innenpolitiker der Linken mit."
> 
> ...



Der Artikel spricht aber von Panzerwagen, bzw. Schützenpanzerwagen, ob da nun ein einzelner Politiker der Linken das Ding als Schützenpanzer bezeichnet ist irrelevant, somal seine Forderung ja erfüllt ist, es sind keine Schützenpanzer.

Und was die Definition der OSZE angeht ist sie mir relativ egal, ich halt mich da an folgende:



> In der Wehrmacht wurden Fahrzeuge, die unter die Definition des gepanzerten Mannschaftstransportwagens fallen, als _Schützenpanzerwagen_ bezeichnet. Die NVA der DDR nutzte ebenfalls diese Bezeichnung, reihte darunter aber auch Fahrzeuge ein, die ursprünglich als Späh- und Patrouillenfahrzeuge konstruiert und eingesetzt wurden (BRDM-1 bzw. BRDM-2). In Abgrenzung dazu wurden in der NVA der BMP-1 bzw. BMP-2 als Schützenpanzer bezeichnet. In der Bundeswehr wurde der Begriff mit den _Schützenpanzern_ lang und kurz eingeführt.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schützenpanzer



Am Ende ist es sowieso nur eine individuelle Auslegungsfrage, die wie viele Einordnungen immer mal wieder von Land zu Land unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden.

Und das interpretier mir die Welt bezog sich auf den Nutzen gegen Terroristen, nicht auf die Definition des Fahrzeugs.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

Lies nochmal meinen Post Nighti. Ich hab geschrieben "Haha Politiker". Wo kritisiere ich damit die Presse? Du liest einfach nur was dir gefällt...
Mehr nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lies nochmal meinen Post Nighti. Ich hab geschrieben "Haha Politiker". Wo kritisiere ich damit die Presse? Du liest einfach nur was dir gefällt...
> Mehr nicht



Nö, du interpretierst nur Dinge rein die ich nicht geschrieben habe.
Wo hab ich gesagt das du damit die Presse kritisieren würdest?
Ich hab nur geschrieben das je nach verwendeter Definition auch ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug, aus dem der Schütze feuern kann ein Schützenpanzerwagen sein kann.

Also was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

Der erste Teil bezog sich auf den Zweck der Anschaffung, der Teil unter dem *edit* nur allgemein um den Punkt wann etwas ein Schützenpanzerwagen ist, unabhängig vom Inhalt.
Da ist nun wirklich nirgendwo ein direkter Bezug zum Inhalt des Artikels von mir gezogen worden, außer das dort eben Schützenpanzerwagen drin vorkamen.

Oder musst du jetzt krampfhaft nach einem Punkt suchen, denn du an meiner Aussage kritisieren kannst, weil dir meine Aussagen nicht passen?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juli 2018)

Mir einen Krampf vorwerfen obwohl du angefangen hast.
Der Politiker der Linken hat Schützenpanzer gesagt und ich hab ihn dafür ausgelacht weil das kein SPz ist.
Und es ist kein SPz basta.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mir einen Krampf vorwerfen obwohl du angefangen hast.
> Der Politiker der Linken hat Schützenpanzer gesagt und ich hab ihn dafür ausgelacht weil das kein SPz ist.
> Und es ist kein SPz basta.



Entspanne dich doch mal 

Wozu soll denn so ein Fahrzeug für die Polizei geeignet sein?

Ob nun Schützenpanzer oder Panzerwagen oder sonstewie, ist doch völlig 

Terroristen verschanzen sich meistens,

um diese zu bekämpfen reichen doch Sondereinsatzkommandos


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2018)

Unklare Lagen, falls es zu gefährlich ist auszusteigen, wenn man Hinterhalte vermutet.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juli 2018)

MGs für Polizeifahrzeuge aber keine Winterstiefel für die Bundeswehr...

Tja, das passt doch hervorragend ins Bild. Das Beschaffungsamt freut das doch.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unklare Lagen, falls es zu gefährlich ist auszusteigen, wenn man Hinterhalte vermutet.




Man betreibt die Militarisierung der Polizei. Dabei geht es nicht um irgendwelche Feuerhinterhalte, wie im tiefsten Kriegsgebiet. Aber deiner Logik nach sollten SEK und Co. wahrscheinlich noch mit Fliegerfaust Stinger und Patriot ausgerüstet werden, es könnte ja schließlich ein Militärfluggerät entwendet und eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2018)

Nun man könnte ja sagen, dass die Polizei sowas nicht braucht und falls es mal notwendig wird der Bundeswehr das Recht geben einzugreifen oder die Bundeswehr einsetzen und sich hinterher auf den übergesetzlichen Notstand berufen.

Oder man macht es so wie es ist und nimmt das auch als Abschreckung.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun man könnte ja sagen, dass die Polizei sowas nicht braucht und falls es mal notwendig wird der Bundeswehr das Recht geben einzugreifen oder die Bundeswehr einsetzen und sich hinterher auf den übergesetzlichen Notstand berufen.
> 
> Oder man macht es so wie es ist und nimmt das auch als Abschreckung.



Abschreckung na klar, am besten dann auch noch paar Leopard 2 für die Polizei anschaffen, wenns dann noch nicht reicht paar Atomwaffen + ICBM besorgen, schreckt Terroristen dann garantiert ab, wenn die Polizei künftig nuklear zurückschlagen kann. 

Zeigt sich doch in den USA zu gut wie scheiß egal es den Terroristen ist mit wie schweren Waffen die Polizei ausgerüstet ist, sowas wird Terroristen nie abschrecken einen Anschlag zu planen und durchzuführen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2018)

Gegen Wasserwerfer und Co rennen ja einige noch an, wenn da so ein Fahrzeug in zweiter Linie steht bereit zum eingreifen falls mal was anderes fliegt fände ich das gut.

Ach ja denkt an München 2016, der Amokläufer. Dort hätte man ein Fahrzeug dieser Art auch einsetzen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Übrigens steht nirgendwo geschrieben ab welchen Kaliber, oder welcher Anzahl an MGs, man etwas als Schützenpanzerwagen bezeichnet. Dazu reicht theoretisch schon ein gepanzerter Wagen mit null bis x MGs von beliebigen Kaliber, oder aus dem der Insasse geschützt durch die Panzerung mit seiner Ordonnanzwaffe feuern kann.
> 
> Die SdKfz 250 und 251 waren übrigens auch Schützenpanzerwagen.



Zumal der Begriff von gepanzerten Wagen mit Schützen darin abgeleitet ist. Die müssen gar keine fest installierten Bordwaffen haben...





Poulton schrieb:


> Der ehemalige Bundesgrenzschutz hatte bis in die 70er Jahre auch Schützenpanzer, Panzerabwehrwaffen, Mörser, etc. Aber da war die Bedrohungslage auch eine komplett andere.



Vor allen Dingen gehört es zum Aufgabenbereich des Bundesgrenzschutz, Gefahren von außen abzuwehren. Deren Größe ist naturgemäß nich in der Hand der deutschen Institutionen und deren Abwehr würde zumindest teilweise in Bereichen stattfinden, wo schwere Waffen zielgerichtet eingesetzt werden können. Die Polizei dagegen arbeitet ausschließlich im inneren und im Umfeld von Zivilisten und sie ist überhaupt nur befugt, tödliche Waffen einzusetzen, wenn aktue Gefahrensituationen vorliegen. Das heißt also wenn sich ungeschützte Ziele in der Nähe eines angehenden Täters befinden.
Was macht man nicht, wenn man Unschuldige schützen will? Mit MGs in ihre Nähe feuern.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Unklare Lagen, falls es zu gefährlich ist auszusteigen, wenn man Hinterhalte vermutet.



"vermutet"???

Fällt hier irgendjemanden ein extremres Beispiel für außer Kontrolle geraten Polizeigewalt ein, als einen Polizisten, der mit dem Maschiengewehr irgendwohin feuert, wo er eine Gefahr vermutet?????


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dort hätte man ein Fahrzeug dieser Art auch einsetzen können.


Weil genau warum?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gegen Wasserwerfer und Co rennen ja einige noch an,


Sagt dir der Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof etwas, wo der Polizeieinsatz im Nachhinein als rechtswidrig eingestuft wurde?
Und falls du auf Gummigeschosse anspielst: Da liegt wohl häufig ein Übersetzungsfehler vor. Denn less lethal bedeutet, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass bei dem Einsatz jemand stirbt, geringer ist, nicht dass es nicht-tödlich ist.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2018)

maca schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal der Begriff von gepanzerten Wagen mit Schützen darin abgeleitet ist. Die müssen gar keine fest installierten Bordwaffen haben...


Schützenpanzerwagen war ein Begriff der Wehrmacht, bei der Bundeswehr heißt das MTW. Am Ende entscheidet aber die Bewaffnung als was es gilt, z.B. der Boxer kann Transporter sein aber auch SPz.


			
				maca schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allen Dingen gehört es zum Aufgabenbereich des Bundesgrenzschutz, Gefahren von außen abzuwehren. Deren Größe ist naturgemäß nich in der Hand der deutschen Institutionen und deren Abwehr würde zumindest teilweise in Bereichen stattfinden, wo schwere Waffen zielgerichtet eingesetzt werden können.


Genannter Bundesgrenzschutz heißt heute übrigens Bundespolizei und die wird mitnichten nur für die Grenzen eingesetzt, der Grenzschutz war zwar die Hauptaufgabe, aber der BGS war halt eine Polizei und keine 4. TSK und daher auch dem BMI und nicht dem BMVg unterstellt.


> "vermutet"???


Ja, würdest du mit einem ungepanzerten Fahrzeug in einen möglichen Hinterhalt fahren? Oder würdest du aus dem geschützten Fahrzeug aussteigen und dann erst feuern, weil dein Fahrzeug nicht bewaffnet ist?
Wir reden hier nicht von Privatleuten, sondern von Polizisten die gut ausgebildet sind. Ihr klingt ja schon wie Reichsbürger, "der Staat will gegen das Volk kämpfen". Unsinn.


			
				pulli schrieb:
			
		

> Weil genau warum?


Unklare Lage, wusste ja niemand, dass es nur ein Einzeltäter ist. Paris war nicht so lange her.


			
				pulli schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt dir der Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof etwas, wo der Polizeieinsatz im Nachhinein als rechtswidrig eingestuft wurde?


Wenn ich "Stuttgarter Augenfriedhof" google kommt dieser Thread.


			
				pulli schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls du auf Gummigeschosse anspielst: Da liegt wohl häufig ein Übersetzungsfehler vor. Denn less lethal bedeutet, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass bei dem Einsatz jemand stirbt, geringer ist, nicht dass es nicht-tödlich ist.


Nein darauf spiele ich nicht an.
Gemeint war: Wenn Steine und Flaschen fliegen, Wasser drauf. Aber wenn die Demonstranten mal Molotows oder Granaten (selbstgebaute Sprengsätze werfen) dann mal mit anderen Fahrzeugen vorrücken.

Aber nochmal:
Das oder Bundeswehreinsatz im Inneren? Ich würde das der Polizei überlassen oder wie Helmut Schmidt meinte: Soldaten sind nicht für diese Lagen ausgebildet.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2018)

Informationsstelle Militarisierung (IMI)   >> Polizeiaufruestung nach saechsischer Art?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Demonstranten mal Molotows oder Granaten (selbstgebaute Sprengsätze werfen) dann mal mit anderen Fahrzeugen vorrücken.


Gab es in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik schon und trotzdem ist man nicht mit Sturmgewehr im Anschlag und MG auf Lafette vorgegangen. Aber das Unionler der Militarisierung der Polizei Wort reden, war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2018)

"Polizeipanzer mit Gefechtstürmen" okay danke dein Artikel will gar nicht neutral sein sondern nur eine politische Meinung überbringen. Kann man in die Tonne werfen.
Eine Analyse sollte neutral sein. Hab ich in der ähm warte 8 Klasse Realschule gelernt.

Und Pulli, der BGS war damals militärischer ausgestattet und konnte diese Mittel auch im Inneren einsetzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2018)

Spar. Ilse? schrieb:


> Schützenpanzerwagen war ein Begriff der Wehrmacht, bei der Bundeswehr heißt das MTW. Am Ende entscheidet aber die Bewaffnung als was es gilt, z.B. der Boxer kann Transporter sein aber auch SPz.



Danke für diese Abhandlung über die Definitionen von Bundes- und Reichswehr.
Ich widme mich dann wieder der Diskussion über die Polizei.



> Genannter Bundesgrenzschutz heißt heute übrigens Bundespolizei und die wird mitnichten nur für die Grenzen eingesetzt,



Hat das jemand behauptet? Nö. Aber danke für diese Information, die 0,5 Threadteilnehmer überrascht hat.



> Ja, würdest du mit einem ungepanzerten Fahrzeug in einen möglichen Hinterhalt fahren?



Thema der vorangegangenen Posts: Gepanzerte Fahrzeuge.
Ich verzichte auf eine Antwort, da du bekanntermaßen jede nur erdenkliche Randbemerkung nutzt, um NICHT auf gegen deinen Schwurbel gerichtete Argumente zu antworten.



> Oder würdest du aus dem geschützten Fahrzeug aussteigen und dann erst feuern, weil dein Fahrzeug nicht bewaffnet ist?



Wie wäre es mit "aus dem gepanzerten Fahrzeug feuern"?
Ganz abgesehen davon: Ja, es gehört zur üblichen Taktik, dass Einsatzkräfte auf der geschützten Seite den Wagen verlassen, um ihre größere Mobilität auszuspielen. Natürlich erst nachdem die Gegner mit den von der anderen Gebäudeseite her eindringenen Teams beschäftigt sind.



> Wir reden hier nicht von Privatleuten, sondern von Polizisten die gut ausgebildet sind. Ihr klingt ja schon wie Reichsbürger, "der Staat will gegen das Volk kämpfen". Unsinn.



Ich spreche nicht von "der Staat", ich spreche von Personen, die Polizeifahrzeugen mit schweren Maschinengewehren fordern. Namentlich: Von dir.
Das Militär nutzt schwere Maschinengewehre, um Truppenbewegungen im freien Gelände zu unterbinden. Psychopathen nutzen sie, um Menschenmassen niederzumähen. Menschenmassen gehören zum Aufgabengebiet der Polizei, das Niederhalten von Soldatenverbänden nicht.



> Aber nochmal:
> Das oder Bundeswehreinsatz im Inneren? Ich würde das der Polizei überlassen oder wie Helmut Schmidt meinte: Soldaten sind nicht für diese Lagen ausgebildet.



Und Maschinengewehre sind nicht für diese Lagen geeignet. Sondern für die, für die Soldaten ausgebildet werden. Wenn man einzelne Personen ausschalten muss, nimmt man die Waffen, die die Polizei schon hat.


----------



## micha34 (28. Juli 2018)

Gepanzerte Fahrzeuge hat die Polizei doch schon lange.

Auf der grossen Wache in Bochum neben dem Knast steht oder stand hinten im Hof immer ein grüner Radpanzer der wie der "Fuchs" aussieht.

Mgs und Handgranaten hatte die Polizei schon seinerzeit in Berlin.
Das Zeugs wurde wohl mal ausgemustert weil es keinen polizeilichen Verwendungszweck gab.
Wen wollen die also damit Erschrecken?

Als Demonstration der Dummheit laufen Polizisten auch auf stark frequentierten Plätzen und Weihnachtsmärkte mit MPs rum und man fragt sich automatisch ob die damit in die Menge rumballern möchten.

Eigentlich sollte man der Polizei die Waffen komplett abnehmen.
Den Selbstschutz bekommen die selten hin und wenn die Dienstwaffen nicht gegen idiotensichere ausgetauscht wären,dann würden die sich mit ihrer Sig/Sauer noch immer hauptsächlich selbst in die Beine schiessen.

Bevor überhaupt an schwerere Waffen zu denken wäre,müsste erstmal in eine brauchbare Ausbildung investiert werden damit die ihre vorhandenen Waffen
anständig und sicher Handhaben können.
In NRW sind nach meinem womöglich nicht mehr aktuellen Wissensstand ein Jahrestrainingskontingent von 50 Schuss mit der Dienstwaffe vorgesehen.
Der durchschnittliche Sportschütze hat im Schnitt das doppelte bis 4 fache Trainingskontingent an einem Tag und schiesst auf einer Entfernung von 25Meter in den statischen Pistolendisziplinen.

Vereinzelt sogar noch weiter und Anspruchsvoller.
Daraus kann man folgern,das dem Dienstherrn seine Beamten am Arsch vorbei gehen.

Gegen die Terroristen,ja,ja.
Wenn der Herr Terrorist ein AK auftreiben kann,dann auch ein olles Russen RPG um die Spielzeugpanzer abzuschiessen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht von "der Staat", ich spreche von Personen, die Polizeifahrzeugen mit schweren Maschinengewehren fordern. Namentlich: Von dir.
> Das Militär nutzt schwere Maschinengewehre, um Truppenbewegungen im freien Gelände zu unterbinden. Psychopathen nutzen sie, um Menschenmassen niederzumähen. Menschenmassen gehören zum Aufgabengebiet der Polizei, das Niederhalten von Soldatenverbänden nicht.
> 
> Und Maschinengewehre sind nicht für diese Lagen geeignet. Sondern für die, für die Soldaten ausgebildet werden. Wenn man einzelne Personen ausschalten muss, nimmt man die Waffen, die die Polizei schon hat.



Ruyi, in welche Lagen kommt mein Berufsstand denn gerne mal?
Einen Hinterhalt von 2 Seiten kann es hier genauso geben wie in Afghanistan. Nur kommt man hier schwerer an die Waffen und es ist unwahrscheinlicher.

Die Lage ist aber so, dass es durchaus Gruppen gibt die sich bewaffnen könnten und sich vielleicht auch schon bewaffnet haben und das sind Islamisten, Rechtsextremisten (Reichsbürger) und vielleicht auch Linksextremisten wenn die geistig in der Lage sind in die richtige Richtung zu zielen.

Entweder du misstraust ernsthaft der Polizei oder dir geht es nur darum gegen die pösen Waffen zu sein.

Und zur generellen Notwendigkeit, sicherlich die Polizei kann auch ohne, aber es geht darum, dass die Polizisten so sicher sind wie möglich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2018)

Ich kenne deinen Berufsstand und seine Lagen nicht.
Ich rede vom Handlungsbedarf der Polizei. Und selbst wenn diese sich plötzlich unerwartet in einem Hinterhalt von zwei mit Kriegswaffen versehenen Reichsbrügergruppierungen wiederfindet, gäbe es exakt eine angemessene Handlung: Gas geben und aus der Gefahrensituation verschwinden. Polizei ist kein Militär. Polizei muss nicht auf-Teufel-komm-raus ein Gebiet halten oder einnehmen. Und ich könnte mich an keinen einzigen Fall erinnern, in dem die Polizei sich einer großen Menge auf großem, von Unschuldigen freiem Feld vorranstürmenden, schwer bewaffneten Rechtsextremen in den Weg stellen musste. (Ganz zu schweigen von kleinen, terroristisch agierenden Islamistenzellen oder von linksextremen möchtegern Guerillos, die es vor ein paar Jahrzehnten mal gab)
Das sind aber die Szenarien, für die eine derartige Bewaffnung gedacht ist.

Und nein, mir geht es nicht darum, "gegen die pösen Waffen" zu sein. Ich hab kein Problem mit Waffen als solches. Aber ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn in Mangelsituationen viel Geld für sinnloses ausgegeben wird (z.B. sinnlose Waffen), ich habe ein Problem damit, wenn Schlüsselppsitionen von Inkompetenten kontrolliert werden (z.B. die Polizei von jemandem, der Bürgerkrieg als aktuell wichtigste Bedrohungslage wahrnimmt) und vor allem werde ich extrem misstrauisch, wenn jemand Waffen haben will, für die er eigentlich keine Verwendung hat (daraus resultiert dann auch ein gewisses Misstrauen gegen alle Waffen, denn nur sehr selten werden welche gebraucht.). Im günstigsten Fall ist er nur ein Sammler (hier unwahrscheinlich), im ungünstigsten Fall gefährlich. Dazwischen gibt es ein breites Mittelfeld voller Dummheit, aber aus der Kombination "Dummheit" und "schwere Waffen" resultiert auch schnell Leid. Zitat aus einem Film, dessen Rest man vergessen konnte:
"Ich habe keine Angst vor jemandem, der 12 Atomwaffen hat. Ich habe Angst vor jemandem, der eine haben möchte."

Und zumindest Teilen der Polizei misstraue ich seit NSU, G8 und G7 tatsächlich. Die deutschen Behörden haben in den vergangenen Jahren leider sehr oft bewiesen, dass sie in der Lage sind Unschuldige zu drangsalieren (und -siehe S21- teilweise lebenslang zu verletzen), während sie Schuldige vollkommen ungeschoren davon kommen lassen. Das könnte man, ebenso wie die täglichen Zielverfehlungen auf fast-Bagatellebene) als "Fehler passieren, vor allem bei Personalmangel" sicherlich noch entschuldigen, aber vor allem hat die Polizei auch bewiesen, dass ihr jegliches Fehlerbewusstsein fehlt. Wenn ******* gebaut und dass anschließend als "alles vorschriftsmäßig" (und die Vorschriften bleiben unverändert) oder gar als "voller Erfolg" gewertet wird, dann leidet das Vertrauen massiv.


----------



## RtZk (4. August 2018)

Genau, die unschuldigen und harmlosen  "linksextremen möchtegern Guerillos" , ein Problem mit der Staatsgewalt haben die Linken auch nur bis sie selbst an der Macht sind, dann geht die Post erst richtig los (siehe zahlreiche Beispiele in der Geschichte). 
Widerstand gegen verfassungskonforme Anweisungen des Staates leisten, dann aber nicht mit den Folgen leben können, das trifft so ziemlich auf alles außer NSU zu, wer stehen bleibt wenn ein Wasserwerfer direkt in deine Richtung zielt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen, Deutschland geht noch äußerst human vor, in zahlreichen Rechtsstaaten hagelt es auch mal Gummigeschosse, die bedeutend gefährlich sind, da man nicht einfach so weglaufen kann, ganz zu schweigen von diktatorischen Staaten die das mit Schusswaffen beendet hätten. 
Irgendwelche "Waffen" benötigt die Polizei eben um Recht und Ordnung umzusetzen, Regeln und Gesetze helfen nichts, wenn niemand Folgen befürchten muss, wenn er gegen sie verstößt.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2018)

ruyi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rede vom Handlungsbedarf der Polizei. Und selbst wenn diese sich plötzlich unerwartet in einem Hinterhalt von zwei mit Kriegswaffen versehenen Reichsbrügergruppierungen wiederfindet, gäbe es exakt eine angemessene Handlung: *Gas geben und aus der Gefahrensituation verschwinden. Polizei ist kein Militär.* Polizei muss nicht auf-Teufel-komm-raus ein Gebiet halten oder einnehmen. Und ich könnte mich an keinen einzigen Fall erinnern, in dem die Polizei sich einer großen Menge auf großem, von Unschuldigen freiem Feld vorranstürmenden, schwer bewaffneten Rechtsextremen in den Weg stellen musste. (Ganz zu schweigen von kleinen, terroristisch agierenden Islamistenzellen oder von linksextremen möchtegern Guerillos, die es vor ein paar Jahrzehnten mal gab)


Und was machst du dann? Denen das Feld überlassen?
Ich hab es bereits erklärt, die Bundeswehr darf in diesen Situationen nicht eingesetzt werden, das ist gegen die Verfassung. 
Außerdem der Unterschied zwischen Polizei und Militär ist, dass Soldaten ihre Gegner töten sollen solange sie noch in der Lage sind sich zu wehren oder sich nicht ergeben,
das ist bei der Polizei anders.


----------



## Amon (4. August 2018)

Ich würde mir ja eher Gedanken über eine mit Kriegswaffen ausgerüstete NeoSA machen als über die paar Hundert Spinner die meinen immer noch im Deutschen Reich zu leben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2018)

Wer soll denn eine NeoSA bilden?
Die AfD? Die NPD (die gibt es noch?)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann? Denen das Feld überlassen?



Ein Feld, dass sie bereits 100% unter Kontrolle haben und in dem es ohnehin keine zu schützenden Zivilisten mehr gibt?
Ja, klar.
In einem Hinterhalt und unter Beschuss durch schwere Waffen ist der denkbar schlechteste Zeitpunkt für Festnahmeversuche. Die können auch später noch folgen, wenn man mit angemessener Verstärkung und Planung von außen her anrückt und die Kriminellen diejenigen sind, die von einer Übermacht eingeschlossen wurden.



> Ich hab es bereits erklärt, die Bundeswehr darf in diesen Situationen nicht eingesetzt werden, das ist gegen die Verfassung.



Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber extra für solche Situationen sind diverse Gesetze erlassen worden, damit die Polizei um Amtshilfe bei der Bundeswehr bitten darf. Dass diese Gesetze bislang nur genutzt wurden, um G8-Demonstranten einzuschüchtern, heißt nicht, dass man sie nicht weiterhin gemäß der ursprünglichen Intention gegen paramilitärisch ausgerüstete Kriminelle einsetzen kann und deswegen als Alternative Polizei-Panzer braucht.



> Außerdem der Unterschied zwischen Polizei und Militär ist, dass Soldaten ihre Gegner töten sollen solange sie noch in der Lage sind sich zu wehren oder sich nicht ergeben,
> das ist bei der Polizei anders.



Und wofür genau braucht die Polizei dann eine Waffe, die vor allem dazu geeignet ist, große Massen an Gegnern zu töten, ohne dass sie auch nur eine Chance hätten, sich zu ergeben?


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2018)

ruyi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Feld, dass sie bereits 100% unter Kontrolle haben und in dem es ohnehin keine zu schützenden Zivilisten mehr gibt?
> Ja, klar.


Gewaltmonopol aufgeben, na super.


			
				ruyi schrieb:
			
		

> Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber extra für solche Situationen sind diverse Gesetze erlassen worden, damit die Polizei um Amtshilfe bei der Bundeswehr bitten darf. Dass diese Gesetze bislang nur genutzt wurden, um G8-Demonstranten einzuschüchtern, heißt nicht, dass man sie nicht weiterhin gemäß der ursprünglichen Intention gegen paramilitärisch ausgerüstete Kriminelle einsetzen kann und deswegen als Alternative Polizei-Panzer braucht.


Jain, 
man darf Soldaten unter extremen Umständen als Hilfspolizisten einsetzen (macht man mWn. aber nur mit den Feldjägern wegen der polizeinahen Ausbildung). Diese Ereignisse müssen auf dem Level vom Pariser Anschlag oder 9/11 liegen und selbst
dann dürfen die Soldaten nur mit polizeiähnlicher Bewaffnung antreten. Wenn du die Bewaffnung dazu haben willst brauchst du Szenarien die, die Demokratie und den Staat gefährden, also Situationen wie es sie in Deutschland
seit den frühen 1920ern nicht mehr gab. Das geht in die Richtung "Übergesetzlicher Notstand" von dem ich sprach.


			
				ruyi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wofür genau braucht die Polizei dann eine Waffe, die vor allem dazu geeignet ist, große Massen an Gegnern zu töten, ohne dass sie auch nur eine Chance hätten, sich zu ergeben?


Sieh es rein technisch, niemand montiert etwas kleineres als LMGs auf einem Fahrzeugdach, außerdem hast du bei diesen Waffen viel Munition in der Hinterhand die du ohne nachladen verschießen kannst. 
Die Polizei wird kein MG3 im Dauerfeuer nutzen (1200RPM). Waffen des selben Kalibers sind ja bereits im Einsatz (z.B. G3)


----------



## RtZk (4. August 2018)

Man dürfte die Bundeswehr in solchen Fällen im Inneren einsetzen. 
Art 87a GG - Einzelnorm
„bei der Bekämpfung organisierter und militärisch bewaffneter Aufständischer einsetzen.“ 
Diese Personen könnte man wohl so bezeichnen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. August 2018)

Wenn man Helmut Schmidt heißt, kann man die Bundeswehr einsetzen wann und wo und für was man will.

Während der Flüchtlingskrise wäre selbige vermutlich mehr als nützlich gewesen, um den völlig überforderten Hilfskräften in den Notunterkünften sinnvoll unter die Arme greifen zu können.

**zensiert*

INU-Edit: Ich denke solche Äußerungen sind mehr als nur unnötig...
*


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Man dürfte die Bundeswehr in solchen Fällen im Inneren einsetzen.
> Art 87a GG - Einzelnorm
> „bei der Bekämpfung organisierter und militärisch bewaffneter Aufständischer einsetzen.“
> Diese Personen könnte man wohl so bezeichnen.


Alles Lesen

"Zur Abwehr einer drohenden Gefahr für den Bestand oder die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung des Bundes oder eines Landes"
Das müssen schon mächtige Aufständische sein um das zu erreichen. Siehe 1920er Jahre


Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn man Helmut Schmidt heißt, kann man die Bundeswehr einsetzen wann und wo und für was man will.
> 
> Während der Flüchtlingskrise wäre selbige vermutlich mehr als nützlich gewesen, um den völlig überforderten Hilfskräften in den Notunterkünften sinnvoll unter die Arme greifen zu können.
> 
> **zensiert**


Schmidt hat sich ausdrücklich dagegen ausgesprochen der Bundeswehr Polizeiaufgaben zu übertragen. Könnte man wissen, wenn man seine Bücher gelesen hätte oder sich die Kurzinterviews in der Zeit zu Gemüte geführt hätte. Aber dafür müsste man auch ansatzweise gebildet sein und mehr lesen als die Schlagzeilen von Blättern wie der Bild. 

Zu dem anderen Thema:
Bundeswehr: Soldaten arbeiten zwei Millionen Stunden fuer Fluechtlinge | ZEIT ONLINE

Du solltest dich schämen so eine ******* zu verbreiten, was hast du während der Flüchtlingskrise getan? Ach ja im Internet gepostet.


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2018)

So wie's aussieht, habe ich mal wieder deine sehr empfindlichen Gefühle verletzt.

Dies war worauf ich mich damit bezog und was offenbar nicht in deinem Wissenschatz inbegriffen war. 
Die Misshandlungen innerhalb der Truppe scheinen dir aber ebensowenig geläufig zu sein.

Für was ich mich schämen muss?
Dafür, dass ich mich überhaupt noch mit Typen wie dir auf bodenlose Diskussionen einlasse?
Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass du weißt, was ich von der BILD halte. Das bestätigt halt mal wieder meine Ansicht, dass du in meine Richtung nur niveaulose Bemerkungen bringen kannst.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2018)

Natürlich weiß ich was Schmidt getan hat, aber es ging um bewaffnete Einsätze nicht um Umweltkatastrophen.
Von Misshandlungen in der Truppe hab ich nichts mitbekommen und ich bin eh in einer anderen TSK. 



			
				doppelfratze schrieb:
			
		

> Für was ich mich schämen muss?


Posten von Bullshit

Aber ja es gibt andere Zeitungen auf Niveau der Bild, die ja selbst gar nicht gemeint war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gewaltmonopol aufgeben, na super.



Du willst also Polizisten den taktischen Rückzug verbieten, um "das Gewaltmonopol nicht aufzuheben"? Na die werden sich bedanken...



> Jain,
> man darf Soldaten unter extremen Umständen als Hilfspolizisten einsetzen (macht man mWn. aber nur mit den Feldjägern wegen der polizeinahen Ausbildung). Diese Ereignisse müssen auf dem Level vom Pariser Anschlag oder 9/11 liegen und selbst
> dann dürfen die Soldaten nur mit polizeiähnlicher Bewaffnung antreten. Wenn du die Bewaffnung dazu haben willst brauchst du Szenarien die, die Demokratie und den Staat gefährden, also Situationen wie es sie in Deutschland
> seit den frühen 1920ern nicht mehr gab. Das geht in die Richtung "Übergesetzlicher Notstand" von dem ich sprach.



Also mal abgesehen davon, dass du ja Zustände beschreibst, die es selbst in den 20ern nicht gab (zumindest wüsste ich nicht, dass damals Hinterhalte mit Kriegswaffen ein Problem für die Polizei waren), sind die Hürden weitaus niedriger. Wie bereits erwähnt: Schon "es gibt große Demonstrationen gegen einen Gipfel und wir haben nicht genug Luftfahrzeuge mit Kameras" war in der Vergangenheit ein ausreichender Anlass für Amtshilfe.
Die ist übrigens nicht das Gleiche, wie der militärische Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Notstandsfall.



> Sieh es rein technisch, niemand montiert etwas kleineres als LMGs auf einem Fahrzeugdach, außerdem hast du bei diesen Waffen viel Munition in der Hinterhand die du ohne nachladen verschießen kannst.
> Die Polizei wird kein MG3 im Dauerfeuer nutzen (1200RPM). Waffen des selben Kalibers sind ja bereits im Einsatz (z.B. G3)



Rein technisch ist es mit einer indirekt gesteurten Schnellfeuerwaffe vollkommen unmöglich, präzise Rettungsschüsse selbst im weitesten Sinne abzugeben. Einzig in diesem Fall sind Polizisten aber berechtigt, von tödlicher Gewalt Gebrauch zu machen.


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2018)

@Sparanus: Rein interessehalber: Was soll eigentlich das verändern der Benutzernamen derer in Zitaten, die mit dir nicht einer Meinung sind? Soll das in irgendeiner Art und Weise lustig sein oder willst du dich damit wichtig machen? Sollte man dich in Zukunft z.B. "_Spar-Anus_" nennen?


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2018)

@ruyi
Wenn ich die Polizei passend ausstatten kann müssen sie sich nicht zurück ziehen. Solche Lagen sind einfach zu vermeiden.

Ja das was von der Bundeswehr angefordert wird ist technisch auch bei der Polizei vorhanden.
Mit MGs kann man ziemlich genau feuern, die Dinger sind fest montiert und nicht lose.
In den 1920ern gab es Lagen die durchaus die Größe gehabt haben den ganzen Staat zu gefährden.

@pulli
Teils Teils
Wenn ich mich über jemanden aufrege steht dann dort sowas wie Doppelfratze. Sonst tippt sich pulli, ruyi etc einfach deutlich schneller.


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich weiß ich was Schmidt getan hat, aber es ging um bewaffnete Einsätze nicht um Umweltkatastrophen.
> Von Misshandlungen in der Truppe hab ich nichts mitbekommen und ich bin eh in einer anderen TSK.


Achso, also leugnen wir mal schön wieder die Missstände im deutschen Militärapparat.

Und es ging mir beim Vergleich mit Schmidt darum, wie hoch die Hürden sind, die Bundeswehr im Inland einzusetzen. In Hamburg hat er es einfach gemacht, während andere sich auch im Zweifelsfall auf die lokale Infrastruktur verlassen hätten.^^


Sparanus schrieb:


> Posten von Bullshit
> 
> Aber ja es gibt andere Zeitungen auf Niveau der Bild, die ja selbst gar nicht gemeint war.


Du hast doch die BILD ins Spiel gebracht, welche "Zeitung" war denn sonst gemeint?


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2018)

Ich leugne nichts, ich sag nur, dass ich nicht beim Heer bin und nicht dort war. Aber wir kennen das ja, überall übertreibt die Presse, aber dort wo es einem passt stimmt alles zu 100 Prozent. 

Zeitungen wie die Bild, da würde mir spontan die Express einfallen, die Taz bietet auch eher mindere Qualität. Such dir was aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @ruyi
> Wenn ich die Polizei passend ausstatten kann müssen sie sich nicht zurück ziehen. Solche Lagen sind einfach zu vermeiden.



Das heißt du willst Streifenwagen durch derartige Panzerfahrzeuge ersetzen? Wenn der im Depot steht, während Beamte in einen unerwarteten Hinterhalt mit Kreuzfeuer aus militärischen Waffen geraten (so dein bisheriges Narativ), nützt er herzlich wenig. Und bei vorbereitetem Vorgehen würde man sich ja nicht mitten reinstellen, sondern systematisch von außen her vorarbeiten.



> Ja das was von der Bundeswehr angefordert wird ist technisch auch bei der Polizei vorhanden.



Aufklärungstornados sind bei der Polizei vorhanden? Wage ich zu bezweifeln.



> Mit MGs kann man ziemlich genau feuern, die Dinger sind fest montiert und nicht lose.



Das Ding bekäme kein fest montiertes MG (selsbt damit wären präzise Schüsse schwer), sondern einen fernbedienten MG-Turm. Damit kannst du nicht präzise zielen, weil du selbst nicht an der Waffe stehst. Schon mal einen Shooter mit einem Joystick gespielt? Jetzt denk dir noch 2 m Offset zwischen deiner Perspektive und dem Lauf der Waffe vor. Für militärische Anwendungen kein Problem, die wollen ohnehin ettliche Dutzend Schuss in eine ungefähre Richtung rotzen. Aber genau das sollte ein Polizist nicht wollen.

An der Stelle ein Wiki-Zitat, demzufolge ich nicht alleine mit der Einschätzung darstehe, dass das Ding nicht als Einsatzfahrzeug gegen verschanzte Terroristen konstruiiert ist:
"Als Polizeifahrzeug ist es zur „Krawallbekämpfung“, als gepanzertes Ambulanz-Fahrzeug, als Logistikfahrzeug, als Einsatzleitwagen oder als Transportfahrzeug vorgesehen."



> In den 1920ern gab es Lagen die durchaus die Größe gehabt haben den ganzen Staat zu gefährden.



Wie jeder weiß, der schon einmal was von den 30ern gehört hat. Hier ging es aber nicht um die Größe, sondern um die Art. Ansonsten läuft es nämlich genau auf das Einsatzszenario hinaus, das ich befürchte:
Zehntausende Menschen auf der einen Seite, darunter (wie leider immer wieder) ettliche Gewalttätige und ein MG auf der anderen...



> @pulli
> Teils Teils
> Wenn ich mich über jemanden aufrege steht dann dort sowas wie Doppelfratze. Sonst tippt sich pulli, ruyi etc einfach deutlich schneller.



Unter jedem Post findest du eine Zitierfunktion nebst Multi-Quote, die dir automatisch die Namen einträgt. Sie manuell zu ändern fällt definitiv nicht unter "schneller", das ist einfach nur Provokation. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du dir z.T. gerademal zwei Zeichen gespart hast.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Du redest Bullshit.
Tornado klar, es geht aber um die Kamera nicht um das Trägersystem.
Das MG ist natürlich fest montiert, aber nicht starr.

Meine Fresse, wie kann man mit so einer Denkweise auch nur ne Banane schälen?

Dein Post ist einfach voller unwahrer *******.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann? Denen das Feld überlassen?
> Ich hab es bereits erklärt, die Bundeswehr darf in diesen Situationen nicht eingesetzt werden, das ist gegen die Verfassung.
> Außerdem der Unterschied zwischen Polizei und Militär ist, dass Soldaten ihre Gegner töten sollen solange sie noch in der Lage sind sich zu wehren oder sich nicht ergeben,
> das ist bei der Polizei anders.



Die Kollegen alamieren, die für solche Situationen ausgebildet sind (SEK). Ein Verkehrspolizist ist für solche Situationen doch gar nicht ausgerüstet.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Kollegen alamieren, die für solche Situationen ausgebildet sind (SEK). Ein Verkehrspolizist ist für solche Situationen doch gar nicht ausgerüstet.



Das SEK wurde in HH alarmiert zu der damaligen Zeit:

G20 in Hamburg: SEK im Schanzenviertel -  "Sie haben sich sofort ergeben" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das SEK wurde in HH alarmiert zu der damaligen Zeit:
> 
> G20 in Hamburg: SEK im Schanzenviertel -  "Sie haben sich sofort ergeben" - SPIEGEL ONLINE




War allgemein gemeint und darauf bezogen: "



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *ruyi* 

 				Ich rede vom Handlungsbedarf der Polizei. Und  selbst wenn diese sich plötzlich unerwartet in einem Hinterhalt von zwei  mit Kriegswaffen versehenen Reichsbrügergruppierungen wiederfindet,  gäbe es exakt eine angemessene Handlung: *Gas geben und aus der Gefahrensituation verschwinden. Polizei ist kein Militär.*  Polizei muss nicht auf-Teufel-komm-raus ein Gebiet halten oder  einnehmen. Und ich könnte mich an keinen einzigen Fall erinnern, in dem  die Polizei sich einer großen Menge auf großem, von Unschuldigen freiem  Feld vorranstürmenden, schwer bewaffneten Rechtsextremen in den Weg  stellen musste. (Ganz zu schweigen von kleinen, terroristisch agierenden  Islamistenzellen oder von linksextremen möchtegern Guerillos, die es  vor ein paar Jahrzehnten mal gab)

Zitat von Sparanus

 			 		 	 Und was machst du dann? Denen das Feld überlassen?"


----------



## shadie (6. August 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> War allgemein gemeint und darauf bezogen: "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann.....in dem Fall würde die Polizei denen das Feld überlassen ja und sicherlich das SEK kontaktieren.
(bzw. in Hamburg das MEK)

Polizisten sind keine Soldaten, wobei ich mich da schon frage, warum jeder Einsatzwagen 2 MP5 + 120 Schuss (4 Magazine) an Board hat.
Nennt man ja immerhin Antiterrorausrüstung.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Kollegen alamieren, die für solche Situationen ausgebildet sind (SEK). Ein Verkehrspolizist ist für solche Situationen doch gar nicht ausgerüstet.


Ja das ist aber immer noch Polizei. Es ging darum, dass die Polizei in ihrer Gesamtheit keine Mittel mehr hat.

Und man kann sich durchaus so verschanzem, dass es ohne militärische Mittel ziemlich schwer wird.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2018)

Einen Panzer bekommt man wohl ziemlich schwer in D zum verschanzen. Ich sehe gerade keinen Fall, wo das SEK oder die GSG9 nicht ausreichen. Sollen sich die Spinner doch verschanzen, irgendwann geht denen schon die Lust flöten. Artillerie braucht die Polizei doch nun wirklich nicht. 

Der Typ von Las Vegas,  hat sich doch mit reichlich Feuerkraft verschanzt. Was da die US Armee mehr hätte ausrichten können, als SWAT-Einheiten erschließt sich mir nicht. Aber am Ende hat er sich ja eh selbst erledigt.


----------



## RtZk (6. August 2018)

Panzer würde man nur bei Aufständen benötigen. Aber nicht gegen kleine Terroristen Gruppierungen, mit denen wird das SEK problemlos fertig.
Abgesehen davon, bis der am Einsatzort wäre, wäre es sowieso zu spät.


----------



## Seeefe (6. August 2018)

Den Panzer sah ich jetzt bei den Krawallmachern. Das wäre dann schon Gerät, bei dem ich sagen würde: "jo, da wird die Möglichkeit der Polizei überschritten". Aber in so einem Fall wäre die Polizei mEn auch nicht mehr zuständig.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Mit verschanzen meine ich eher im Gelände und an MGs und Minen kommt man schon eher.


----------



## RtZk (6. August 2018)

Naja, gegen Minen bringt einem leicht bewaffneter und leicht gepanzerter Transportpanzer reichlich wenig. Aber wir sind nicht in den USA und in Deutschland ist es alles andere als einfach an Minen und Maschinengewehre zu kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Aber gegen MGs bringt er was


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit verschanzen meine ich eher im Gelände und an MGs und Minen kommt man schon eher.



Merkst du eigentlich noch selbst wie du dich mit jedem Post aufs neue wie ein Wurm windest, um irgendwie eine Rechtfertigung zu finden weshalb so ein mit einem MG bewaffneter Panzerwagen doch eine Berechtigung bei der Polizei hat?

Jetzt sind es also Minen, ernsthaft?
Inwieweit helfen MGs den gegen Minen, oder Sprengfallen?
Sowas plaziert man in der Regel bevor ein Panzer(wagen) auf einen zurollt und nicht erst wenn er es bereits macht und ohne speziell ausgelegten Minenschutz sind Minen und Sprengfallen selbst für Schützenpanzer und Kampfpanzer ein ernstes Problem.
Sollte es jemals so eine Situation geben, das die Polizei es mit Gegnern zutun bekommt die über Minen und Sprengfallen verfügen, wäre dies schon lange eine Situation die wohl nicht mehr in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der Polizei fallen würde und man sollte sich zur Amtshilfe wohl ehr an die Bundeswehr wenden.
Oder willst vieleicht auch noch ein paar Bergepanzer Büffel mit Minenräumausrüstung anschaffen, zum Minen räumen?


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Eben nicht, die Bundeswehr darf erst schwere Waffen im Inneren einsetzen, wenn die FDGO bedroht ist.
Wer es dennoch tut bewegt sich auf dünnen Boden.

Aber jetzt wird sich schon wieder nur auf die Minen konzentriert. Dann streich das, wenn dein Verstand das nicht verarbeiten kann und denk nur an MGs.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben nicht, die Bundeswehr darf erst schwere Waffen im Inneren einsetzen, wenn die FDGO bedroht ist.
> Wer es dennoch tut bewegt sich auf dünnen Boden.



Und das hat seinen Grund, Berlin 1953, Prag 1956, Platz des Himmlischen Friedens 1989, ect. haben schließlich gezeigt warum es schon gute Gründe haben sollte das der Einsatz von Militär im Innern eine gut begründete rechtliche Grundlage haben muss.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wird sich schon wieder nur auf die Minen konzentriert. Dann streich das, wenn dein Verstand das nicht verarbeiten kann und denk nur an MGs.



Na dann du "Genie" klär uns und unsere verarbeitungsschwachen Gehirne doch einfach mal auf, wie dir das MG gegen Minen hilft, statt uns hier Unfähigkeit zu unterstellen wieso ein MG gegen Minen gut sein soll.
Immerhin musst du und dein Hirn das ja zu verarbeiten schaffen, wenn du das für eine so gute Idee hälst.

Und was MGs angeht, die kann man auch ausschalten ohne gepanzerte Fahrzeuge mit montierten fernbedienbaren Geschützen und das in der Regel auch ohne das dabei zwingend einer draufgeht, das hat man sogar schon vor über 75 Jahren geschaft, wo auch schon niemand darauf gewartet hat bis mal evt. ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug da ist um ein MG auszuschalten.
Aber natürlich ist das dann nichts was mehr Aufgabe für einen einfachen Streifenpolizisten wäre, sondern ehr Aufgabe für Spezialkräfte, die zimlich sicher auch üben wie man notfalls gegen einen Gegner vorgehen muss der über mehr als ein paar MPs, Pistolen und ggf. Sturmgewehre verfügt.

Und warum sollte es wichtig sein das die Polizei im Gelände unbedingt ein MG ausschaltet?
Wenn interessiert es wenn der Gegner mit seinem MG in einem Wald, oder auf einer Wiese hockt?
Da bricht im Zweifel wohl kaum ein Ast ab wenn die Polizei den Rechtsstaat dort nicht sofort wiederherzustellen schaft.
Im Zweifelsfall reicht es da den Gegner erstmal einzukesseln und zu warten bis Spezialkräfte angerückt sind, oder aber im absoluten Zweifelsfall den Gegner auch einfach auszuhungern.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Ich hab doch gesagt Streich die Mienen.
Bisschen Schanzarbeit, Stacheldraht und der einfache oder auch der gut ausgebildete Polizist kommt da nicht mehr durch.

Wie man das vor 75 Jahren gemacht hat? Man ist in Massen gestorben beim Angriff.

Jedenfalls bei einem Gegner mit MGs kann sowas helfen.


----------



## RtZk (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben nicht, die Bundeswehr darf erst schwere Waffen im Inneren einsetzen, wenn die FDGO bedroht ist.
> Wer es dennoch tut bewegt sich auf dünnen Boden.
> 
> Aber jetzt wird sich schon wieder nur auf die Minen konzentriert. Dann streich das, wenn dein Verstand das nicht verarbeiten kann und denk nur an MGs.



Also bei allem guten Willen, wenn Aufständische oder Terroristen in Deutschland Minen legen und mit MG's rum rennen, dann ist sie definitiv bedroht und die Regierung würde die Bundeswehr zu 100% einsetzen.
Aber als kleiner tipp setze Nightslaver lieber auf die Ingorier Liste, wie ich es schon vor langer Zeit getan habe, sein dummes Geschwätz und das er immer nur persönlich werden kann muss man sich echt nicht antun.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

In einem Land in dem es ne Debatte gab ob sowas wie 9/11 verhindert werden darf, wenn die Terroristen das Flugzeug erstmal haben?


----------



## RtZk (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In einem Land in dem es ne Debatte gab ob sowas wie 9/11 verhindert werden darf, wenn die Terroristen das Flugzeug erstmal haben?



Es ist sehr gut das es das Verfassungsgericht verboten hat und genauso ist es sehr gut, dass die Piloten im Ernstfall trotzdem abdrücken würden. Eine Ausnahme führt zur nächsten Ausnahme, die Regierung darf nicht entscheiden ob und/oder wann jemand stirbt.
Als Pilot der in einer solchen Situation wäre würde ich auch abdrücken und würde es in Kauf nehmen lebenslang ins Gefängnis zu wandern, was auch richtig und korrekt ist, denn bei nicht einmal einer solchen "heldenhaften" Tat darf man gegen das Prinzip handeln und die Person ungeschoren davon kommen lassen.
Aber ganz abgesehen davon sind Flugzeugentführungen heutzutage quasi unmöglich, denn du kannst es völlig vergessen ins Cockpit zu kommen, selbst wenn du eine Schusswaffe dabei hast.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bisschen Schanzarbeit, Stacheldraht und der einfache oder auch der gut ausgebildete Polizist kommt da nicht mehr durch.



Weil eine Gruppe Terroristen auch mal eben neben einigen dutzend Minen und mehr, sowie Maschinengewehren auch 200m+ Stacheldraht und Pionierwerkzeug mit sich rumschleppt.

Wovon du hier sprichst fällt aber schon unter die Ausmaße eines Bürgerkriegs / einen bewaffnenten Konflikt und nicht mehr unter ein paar Terroristen die einen Anschlag vollführen, oder G20 Demonstranten, das ist dann entsprechend auch schon lange nicht mehr Aufgabe der Polizei und übersteigt deren Kompetenzen, egal ob man sie nun mit Panzerwagen mit MG-Türmchen ausstatten würde, oder es nicht macht.

Dieses Szenario ist bei uns auch sowas von unwahrscheinlich das es keine Rechtfertigung für irgendwelche Aufrüstungen in die Richtung gibt. Ansonsten sollten wir vieleicht auch noch paar infanteristische Antipanzerwaffen anschaffen, könnte ja schließlich auch sein das die sich aus dem ehemaligen Ostblock paar alte T-54 besorgen, was soll die Streifenpolizei da dann nur gegen machen... 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie man das vor 75 Jahren gemacht hat? Man ist in Massen gestorben beim Angriff.



Sorry, schlicht Blödsinn.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bei einem Gegner mit MGs kann sowas helfen.



Ein Erdkampfflugzeug / Kampfhubschrauber mit Luft-Bodenrakete täte dagegen auch helfen, anschafen?



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber als kleiner tipp setze Nightslaver lieber auf die Ingorier Liste, wie ich es schon vor langer Zeit getan habe, sein dummes Geschwätz und das er immer nur persönlich werden kann muss man sich echt nicht antun.



Buhuh, wie gemein der doch ist, sich einfach über die kruden Äußerungen von RtZk zu amüsieren, blos auf die Ignore damit, damit die RtZk-Safespace Bubble keinen Kratzer bekommt...


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist sehr gut das es das Verfassungsgericht verboten hat und genauso ist es sehr gut, dass die Piloten im Ernstfall trotzdem abdrücken würden. Eine Ausnahme führt zur nächsten Ausnahme, die Regierung darf nicht entscheiden ob und/oder wann jemand stirbt.


Ich stimme insofern zu, dass es dafür keine gesetzliche Regelung geben sollte. 
Aber die Person die dagegen etwas tut und im Nachhinein das richtige getan hat sollte nicht wie ein Verbrechr bestraft werden. 

@nighti
Diese Gruppen sind in Deutschland eher selten, aber schon in Polen findet man gut und gerne mal Paramilitärs. Es ist also nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @nighti
> Diese Gruppen sind in Deutschland eher selten, aber schon in Polen findet man gut und gerne mal Paramilitärs. Es ist also nicht unmöglich.



Wie sind die Polen jetzt der Feind?
Ich bezweifle stark berechtigt das polnische Paramilitärs in Deutschland außerhalb eines bewaffneten Konflikts zwischen beiden Ländern überhaupt operieren würden und wenn es je zu so einem Fall kommen würde, das beide Länder einen bewaffneten Konflikt gegeneinander beginnen würden, würde dies nicht mehr in den Bereich der Polizei fallen, sondern sowieso in den Bereich der Bundeswehr.

Also wozu sollte man für die Polizei sowas anschaffen?
Paramilitärische Gruppen anderer Staaten sind nicht Aufgabengebiet der Polizei.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Ich könnte ein Lexikon das Klo runterspülen, aber am Ende geht es in der Kacke unter die schon drin ist.
In dem Sinne denk dir deine Antwort doch selbst.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2018)

Kommt von dir, außer beleidigt mit der Leberwurst zu tanzen und  Militarismus und die Militarisierung der Polizei hochleben zu lassen,  eigentlich auch mal was mit Substanz? Mag ja toll beim Bund sein, wenn man mit G36, MG3 und Co. schießen darf, nur ist das was für den V-Fall und nicht für den normalen Polizeieinsatz.



RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist sehr gut das es das Verfassungsgericht  verboten hat und genauso ist es sehr gut, dass die Piloten im Ernstfall  trotzdem abdrücken würden. Eine Ausnahme führt zur nächsten Ausnahme,  die Regierung darf nicht entscheiden ob und/oder wann jemand  stirbt.


Im Fall des V-Fall scheint es dennoch möglich zu sein.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber die Person die dagegen etwas tut und im Nachhinein das richtige getan hat sollte nicht wie ein Verbrechr bestraft werden.


Was sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach dann sein? Eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wo einer vom städtischen Ordnungsamt ein Knöllchen schreibt?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Gruppen sind in Deutschland eher selten, aber schon in Polen  findet man gut und gerne mal Paramilitärs. Es ist also nicht  unmöglich.


Das Beispiel hinkt und zwar so sehr, dass er zum Pferdemetzger muss. In  Polen sind die direkt dem Verteidigungsministerium unterstellt und  bekommen sogar einen geringfügigen Sold, sowie diverse andere Sachen  durch dieses.



Sparanus schrieb:


> @pulli
> Teils Teils
> Wenn ich mich über jemanden aufrege steht dann dort sowas wie Doppelfratze. Sonst tippt sich pulli, ruyi etc einfach deutlich schneller.


Ich wüsste nicht, wie das angesichts von zitieren, Multiquote-Funktion und Copy&Paste schneller sein soll. 
Achja: Die Frage ist weiterhin offen: Wie würdest du es finden, wenn man deinen Benutzernamen zukünftig z.B. mit "_anus_" abkürzen würde? Wäre auf dem selben Niveau und ist auch Bestandteil von deinem Nutzernamen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

Natürlich muss das in einem Verfahren geklärt werden, aber wenn die Entscheidung richtig war muss es in einem Freispruch enden.
Was wäre wenn die USAF an 9/11 alle 4 Maschinen abgeschossen hätte? Helden oder Mörder?

Ja diese Milizen hat sich das Ministerium aber auch erst unterstellt als Russland aggressiver geworden ist. War erst 2014 oder 2015? Müsste man nochmal nachsehen.

Weiß nicht ob du dich beleidigt fühlst wenn ich dich pulli nenne. Keine Ahnung mir egal. Und wie dünnhäutig wäre ich, wenn ich mich selbst dadurch angegriffen fühlen würde?


----------



## RtZk (6. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Im Fall des V-Fall scheint es dennoch möglich zu sein.



Der V-Fall muss nur so schnell wie möglich danach festgestellt werden und ich bin überzeugt davon, dass der Bundestag diesen nicht feststellen wird ganz zu schweigen vom Bundesrat (und noch weniger ein Gemeinsamer Ausschuss, da mehr Macht für die SPD und Grünen )und sich die Regierung die entscheidet das Flugzeug abzuschießen danach abtreten darf und der der den Befehl gegeben hat wegen Massenmord vor Gericht gestellt wird.

Es geht nicht darum aus welchen Beweggründen sie handeln, es geht darum was die Folgen davon sind Personen die sich als Richter über Leben und Tod aufspielen freizusprechen, selbst in einer Tat die schlimmeres verhindert hat, trotz allem sollte man ihn bestrafen um zu zeigen, dass man eben nicht zu entscheiden hat ob oder wann jemand stirbt oder nicht. Ich bin mir auch sicher die Piloten der Bundeswehr sind sich dessen bewusst und die meisten würden es wohl auch in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die USAF an 9/11 alle 4 Maschinen abgeschossen hätte? Helden oder Mörder?


V-Fall.



> Ja diese Milizen hat sich das Ministerium aber auch erst unterstellt als Russland aggressiver geworden ist. War erst 2014 oder 2015? Müsste man nochmal nachsehen.


2005. Zumal: Direkt unterstellt. Das heißt nicht, dass man die nicht vorher schon unterstützt, gehätschelt und getätschelt hat.



> Weiß nicht ob du dich beleidigt fühlst wenn ich dich pulli nenne. Keine Ahnung mir egal.


Es geht mir in dem Fall nicht um mich, sondern um das verhunzen des ganzen Threads damit, anderer Leute Benutzernamen zu verunstalten, nur weil sie nicht der eigenen Meinung sind. 



> Und wie dünnhäutig wäre ich, wenn ich mich selbst dadurch angegriffen fühlen würde?


Und zur Union geht man, weil man lernen will richtig mit Geld umzugehen und Konten anzulegen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2018)

V-Fall...
In Deutschland wäre das eine lange Diskussion (Siehe Terror von Schirach) und du kannst das so einwandfrei für die USA behaupten?
Ich glaube da müsste man sich nochmal einlesen.


Ach ja ich bringe das nur wenn wirklich jemand geistigen Durchfall postet
#isso


Und sag ruhig was gegen meine Partei, ist doch egal kümmert mich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und zur Union geht man, weil man lernen will richtig mit Geld umzugehen und Konten anzulegen.



Naja mach dir nichts draus Poulton, umsonst ist die Union nach jüngsten Umfragen nicht im 29% Sinkflug. 
Viele in der Union halten sich für konservativ, aber im Grunde sind sie auch nur noch verkappte Anhänger eines neoliberalen Polizeistaats und glauben felsenfest ein guter Konservativer würde sich durch das Maß Bier, Ankerzentren, Polizisten mit Handgranaten und das Bekentnis zum deutschen Kleinstaat auszeichnen und dadurch der Wirtschaft und dem Geld nur tief genug in den Anus zu kriechen.

Und das sage ich als jemand der selbst einen CDU-Parteiausweis hat.


----------



## Seeefe (7. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In einem Land in dem es ne Debatte gab ob sowas wie 9/11 verhindert werden darf, wenn die Terroristen das Flugzeug erstmal haben?



So ist das halt in einem Rechtsstaat. Von den Angehörigen der Leute im Flugzeug, würde in dem Szenario bestimmt kaum einer aplaudieren. Aber es muss gar nicht so ein krasses Beispiel sein. Polizeiwagen im Dienst auf Verfolgungsjagd. Würde ich in einen Unfall verwickelt, weil ein Polizeiwagen wie in den USA dem Kriminellen unüberlegt hinterher jagd, ich würde mich nicht freuen, auch wenn am Ende der Tankstellenbesitzer sein Geld zurück bekommen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2018)

Es ging um die emotionale Debatte nicht um die juristische.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich muss das in einem Verfahren geklärt werden, aber wenn die Entscheidung richtig war muss es in einem Freispruch enden.
> Was wäre wenn die USAF an 9/11 alle 4 Maschinen abgeschossen hätte? Helden oder Mörder?



So faengt es an. Dass die Gerichte die "richtigen" Urteile sprechen. Muessen. Funktioniert in Russland und der Tuerkei bereits prima, anderswo laeuft die Justizreform noch. Als naechstes wird die Strafverfolgung gelenkt und am Ende singt die Dreifaltigkeit aus Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative die einzige Wahrheit im Kanon.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn die USAF an 9/11 alle 4 Maschinen abgeschossen hätte? Helden oder Mörder?



Beides. Weil damit 9/11 vielleicht verhindert worden waere, vielleicht aber die Truemmer der abgeschossen Flugzeuge sonstwas getroffen und sonstwen getoetet haetten. Menschliches Leben ist ein hohes Gut; ich denke nicht, dass der Staat in die Position gebracht werden sollte zu entscheiden, welche und wieviele unschuldige Menschen zu Tode kommen. Er muss immer versuchen, es zu verhindern und manchmal eben aushalten, dass er das nicht kann.

Vor allem aber haetten die Verschwoerungstheoretiker sich ueberschlagen und haette es eine Bullshitolympiade darum gegeben, wer die steilste These feilgeboten haette.

Koennen wir das Sub-Thema "Zusatzausstattung an Polizeifahrzeugen" damit vielleicht langsam ausklingen lassen? Denn obschon nicht ohne Bezug, hat es sich doch irgendwie ziemlich verselbstaendigt.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> So faengt es an. Dass die Gerichte die "richtigen" Urteile sprechen. Muessen. Funktioniert in Russland und der Tuerkei bereits prima, anderswo laeuft die Justizreform noch. Als naechstes wird die Strafverfolgung gelenkt und am Ende singt die Dreifaltigkeit aus Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative die einzige Wahrheit im Kanon.


Die Gerichte müssen Recht nach geltenden Gesetzen sprechen. Wenn ich bestimmte Gesetze fordere, heißt das nicht, dass ich die Unabhängigkeit der Justiz abschaffen will.
Aber die Justiz muss die Gesetze achten sofern sie beschlossen sind.
Keine Ahnung wie du auf Russland und Türkei kommst. Aber okay.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja das ist aber immer noch Polizei. Es ging darum, dass die Polizei in ihrer Gesamtheit keine Mittel mehr hat.



Genaugenommen geht es hierum:
eine unvorhersehbare Situation bei einem regulären Einsatz (Sonderkomandos geraten naturgemäß nicht plötzlich an einen Feind, sondern rücken erst aus, wenn der bekannt ist):


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ruyi, in welche Lagen kommt mein Berufsstand denn gerne mal?
> Einen *Hinterhalt von 2 Seiten* kann es hier genauso geben wie in Afghanistan.



hmm. lecker. Bananenschale.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber gegen MGs bringt er was



Der Panzerwagen, um den es hier nicht geht, möglicherweise schon. Deswegen hat die Polizei seit den 60ern (70ern? 50ern?) gepanzerte Fahrzeuge. Aber erkläre uns doch bitte genau, was der ferngesteuerte MG-Turm auf dem Panzerwagen, den es bislang nicht gibt und den du hier so vehement verteidigst, gegen eine (urplötzlich im Rahmen eines Hinterhalts auf zwei Seiten samt Stacheldrahtverhau hervospringende) verschanzte MG-Stellung bringt?

Soweit ich informiert bin, geht die für den Survivor verfügbare Bewaffnung nicht einmal durch eine durchschnittliche deutsche Hauswand (das naheliegenste Deckungsobjekt im Einsatzgebiet der deutschen Polizei) hindurch, geschweige denn durch einen gezielt von Paramilitärs angelegte Schutzeinrichtung. Es würde die Kampfmöglichkeiten des SEKs also auch in dem von dir als entscheidend ausgewählten Szenario nicht erweitern.
(Voll wirksam gegen in Gebäuden verschanzte Terroristen sind übrigens die vom SEK regulär genutzten Blend/Tränengasgranaten/werfer, zum niederhalten/zur Verhinderung von Fluchtversuchen reichen sogar die MP5 der normalen Polizei.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich stimme insofern zu, dass es dafür keine gesetzliche Regelung geben sollte.
> Aber die Person die dagegen etwas tut und im Nachhinein das richtige getan hat sollte nicht wie ein Verbrechr bestraft werden.



Du forderst also Straffreiheit für Personen, die hunderte Menschen ohne rechtliche Grundlage töten? Was laut Gesetz mindestens vielfacher Todschlag, im Beispiel Flugzeugabschuss aufgrund der verwendeten Waffen aber sogar Mord wäre?

Ungeachtet der moralischen Aspekte (die zu genüge diskutiert wurden und in der Tat keine klare Antwort erlauben): Von jemandem, der hier regelmäßig Laq&Order Argumente bringt und für den es vor wenigen Tagen eine Katastrophe war, wenn die Polizei einmal für wenige Stunden das Gewaltmonopol über ein paar Quadratmeter eines ausschließlich von Schwerkriminiellen bevölkerten Unterschlupes verlieren sollte, hast du eine verdammt laxe Einstellung zur kompletten Aufhebung der Rechtsstaatlichkeit.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2018)

Die Polizei-ATF Geschichte war doch schon abgeschlossen...
Feuer erwidern ohne absitzen zu müssen und sich so in Gefahr zu begeben. Ein guter Infanterist macht jeden Polizisten fertig.


Zum Thema Recht

Recht ist kein Naturgesetz und das heißt, dass Recht sich aus unserer Moralvorstellung bildet und sogar bilden muss.
Zwar nicht anhand kurzzeitiger Trends, aber insgesamt schon.
Recht ohne Moral ist wie Physik ohne Mathe.

Niemand findet es moralisch in Ordnung, wenn jemand der Tausende gerettet hat indem er wenige tötet ins Gefängnis wandert.
Natürlich muss das von einem Gericht festgestellt werden und Fahrlässigkeit muss bestraft werden.
Zufällig Schirachs "Terror" gesehen?
Falls nein nachholen. Gut gemacht, lohnt sich. Egal welche Meinung man vertritt.


----------



## blautemple (9. August 2018)

Trotzdem hat er noch wenige gerötet und das ist Todschlag oder sogar Mord. Da gibt es eigentlich nichts zu diskutieren...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (9. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Niemand findet es moralisch in Ordnung, wenn jemand der Tausende gerettet hat indem er wenige tötet ins Gefängnis wandert.



Das kannst du doch gar nicht sagen. Als Angehöriger sieht man das vielleicht anders, hätte, wäre, könnte. Die Opfer sowieso. 

Wenn ich aufgrund eines Ausweichmanövers wegen einem Polizeiwagen bei Täterverfolgung durch die Innenstand ala Cobra 11 unglücklich gegen eine Hauswand knalle und Querschnittsgelähmt bin, finde ich das alles andere als in Ordnung, nur weil am Ende der flüchtige Mörder erwischt wurde.


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, geht die für den Survivor verfügbare  Bewaffnung nicht einmal durch eine durchschnittliche deutsche Hauswand  (das naheliegenste Deckungsobjekt im Einsatzgebiet der deutschen  Polizei) hindurch


Das stimmt so nicht. Mehrere Feuerstöße mit dem Maschinengewehr MG3 und man hat ein Loch in der Hauswand. 
Quelle: Eigenes gesehenes während meiner Zeit beim  Bund im "Beschusspark". Und wenn man sich sowas selber mal ansehen will, dann empfiehlt sich dieser Ausschnitt aus einem uralten  Lehrvideo der Bundeswehr: YouTube


----------



## Nightslaver (9. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Mehrere Feuerstöße mit dem Maschinengewehr MG3 und man hat ein Loch in der Hauswand.
> Quelle: Eigenes gesehenes während meiner Zeit beim  Bund im "Beschusspark". Und wenn man sich sowas selber mal ansehen will, dann empfiehlt sich dieser Ausschnitt aus einem uralten  Lehrvideo der Bundeswehr: YouTube



Bei älteren Häusern in Ziegelbauweise ist das richtig, bei moderneren Bauten mit  Wänden aus Stahlbeton sieht es aber schon wieder durchaus etwas anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das kannst du doch gar nicht sagen. Als Angehöriger sieht man das vielleicht anders, hätte, wäre, könnte. Die Opfer sowieso.
> 
> Wenn ich aufgrund eines Ausweichmanövers wegen einem Polizeiwagen bei Täterverfolgung durch die Innenstand ala Cobra 11 unglücklich gegen eine Hauswand knalle und Querschnittsgelähmt bin, finde ich das alles andere als in Ordnung, nur weil am Ende der flüchtige Mörder erwischt wurde.



Angehörige okay, Opfer?
Hätten sie die Wahl zwischen einem Absturz und dem WTC gehabt, hätten sie das WTC gewählt. Unsinn. 

Dein Vergleich ist noch unsinniger, unglaublich blöd sogar, dämlich noch dazu. 
Ein Flüchtiger Täter ist was anderes als ein Flugzeug das ins WTC will. 



blautemple schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat er noch wenige gerötet und das ist Todschlag oder sogar Mord. Da gibt es eigentlich nichts zu diskutieren...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Natürlich, guck dir "Terror" an. Sollte es sogar auf Netflix geben.
Vorher Klappe halten.


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das sage ich als jemand der selbst einen CDU-Parteiausweis hat.


Wo man Freunde sich kaufen kann.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei älteren Häusern in Ziegelbauweise ist das  richtig, bei moderneren Bauten mit  Wänden aus Stahlbeton sieht es aber  schon wieder durchaus etwas anders aus.


Bei modernen Bauten kommt auch Gasbeton und bei Innen"wänden" Gipskarton zur Anwendung.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Vorher Klappe halten.


Hier ist nicht deine Ortsgruppe der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend, deren Führer du bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (9. August 2018)

K. A., ob es schon früher verlinkt wurde: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Feltes.


----------



## Seeefe (9. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Angehörige okay, Opfer?
> Hätten sie die Wahl zwischen einem Absturz und dem WTC gehabt, hätten sie das WTC gewählt. Unsinn.
> 
> Dein Vergleich ist noch unsinniger, unglaublich blöd sogar, dämlich noch dazu.
> Ein Flüchtiger Täter ist was anderes als ein Flugzeug das ins WTC will.



Das ist ja gerade der Knackpunkt und das Dilemma. Man weiß nicht was passiert, bis es passiert. Die meisten Leute im Flugzeug haben wohl bis zum Ende gedacht, aus der Nummer nochmal heile rauszukommen. Die Unbekannte X steht über all dem, da gibt es keine Wahl. 

Und nein, der Vergleich passt sehr gut, ist es das gleiche moralische Dilemma, betrifft es doch nur eine Handvoll Leute. Einsatzkräfte dürfen und müssen schnell sein, dürfen dabei aber keine Unbeteiligten Leute in Gefahr bringen. Aus gesellschaftlicher Sicht muss der Mörder gestoppt werden, aber zu welchem Preis? Das die Autobahn am Ende wie bei Cobra 11 aussieht, mit doppelt soviel verletzten? Es ist genau das gleiche.

Du setzt, warum auch immer, an der völlig falschen Stelle bei meinem Kommentar an. Lass das WTC weg, es geht um den moralischen Zielkonflikt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> K. A., ob es schon früher verlinkt wurde: Interview mit Prof. Dr. Feltes.



Melden Sie sich an und nee. Freie Links bitte 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade der Knackpunkt und das Dilemma. Man weiß nicht was passiert, bis es passiert. Die meisten Leute im Flugzeug haben wohl bis zum Ende gedacht, aus der Nummer nochmal heile rauszukommen. Die Unbekannte X steht über all dem, da gibt es keine Wahl.


Ja man hätte darauf hoffen können, dass die Passagiere das ganze verhindern können. Hat ja auch mit einem 9/11 Flugzeug geklappt, super. Gestorben sind sie trotzdem alle, als Helden. 
Die Chance, dass alle überleben wenn diese Attentäter den Flieger kapern ist sehr gering. 
Es ist also angebracht ihn abzuschießen. Eben weil ein gutes Ende sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. 

Dein Vergleich bleibt unpassenden, wenn man jemanden nicht geschnappt hat kann man ihn immer noch schnappen. Man wird sich ärgern, dass man nicht alles getan hat, das stimmt. Aber es ist ein ganz anderer Druck. Nen Bankräuber kannst du später immer noch fangen, Opfer aber nicht wieder lebendig machen.


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2018)

Bei mir ist er frei, obwohl ich bei Zeit nicht registriert bin.


----------



## RtZk (9. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich, guck dir "Terror" an. Sollte es sogar auf Netflix geben.



Terror ist wirklich unterhaltsam, doch es ist alles aber nichts was Realität wäre. Es ist schlicht nicht möglich in ein Cockpit einzudringen, außer du hast Sprengstoff, aber mit diesem bringst du eher das Flugzeug zum Abstürzen, als, dass du in ein unbeschädigtes Cockpit kommst. Auch ist die Schlussfolgerung des Richters in der übertragenen Version (die andere konnte man sich auch irgendwo anschauen) schlicht unrealistisch und würde niemals getroffen worden, es gibt gar rechtlich keine andere Möglichkeit als ihn zu verurteilen.
Etwas wie den dort erwähnten übergesetzlichen Notstand zu etablieren kann extreme Folgen bis hin zur Anarchie haben, denn man kann alles versuchen irgendwie zu entschuldigen, auch Hitler hätte so argumentieren können und von sich behaupten können er hätte die Welt nur vor den Juden "schützen" wollen und hat sie deswegen massenhaft töten lassen, das kommt dann alles nur auf die Sichtweise des Richters an und diese Macht hat er laut Gesetz aber schlicht nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei mir ist er frei, obwohl ich bei Zeit nicht registriert bin.



Vielleicht liegt es am Handy, aber ich soll mich halt anmelden. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Terror ist wirklich unterhaltsam, doch es ist alles aber nichts was Realität wäre. Es ist schlicht nicht möglich in ein Cockpit einzudringen, außer du hast Sprengstoff, aber mit diesem bringst du eher das Flugzeug zum Abstürzen, als, dass du in ein unbeschädigtes Cockpit kommst.



Es ist ne Tür, ne gut gesicherte Tür. Aber unmöglich? Wahrlich nicht, das ist ein zu großes Wort für eine Tür. Klar war es damals einfacher.

Es ist halt ein so unglaublicher Fall, dass er rechtlich nicht ganz erfasst ist, deswegen: Übergesetzlicher Notstand


----------



## RtZk (9. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist ne Tür, ne gut gesicherte Tür. Aber unmöglich? Wahrlich nicht, das ist ein zu großes Wort für eine Tür. Klar war es damals einfacher.



Nun, mit was willst du hineinkommen? Die Türen sind selbst Kugelsicher (hier z.B erwähnt Nur Co-Pilot im Cockpit von 4U9525: So funktioniert die Cockpit-Verriegelung - Welt - Tagesspiegel ), dementsprechend kommst du mit Gewalt nur mit Sprengstoff rein und das Risiko das du dabei die Außenhülle beschädigst oder wichtige Instrumente ist extrem hoch und würde eher sofort zum Absturz führen.
Das einzige was wirklich passieren könnte wäre ein Pilot der selbst der Entführer und Terrorist ist, allerdings würde das eine enorme Herausforderung für eine Terrororganisation darstellen.


----------



## RtZk (9. August 2018)

Dopplepost, bitte löschen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2018)

Ich sagte nicht, dass es einfach ist. Stell dich mit ner Waffe vor die Tür und drohe damit jemanden zu erschießen.
Logische Handlung des Piloten: Sofort landen
Mögliche Menschliche Handlung: Er macht auf

Vergiss nie den Faktor Mensch, der hält sich nicht immer an Protokolle.
Wenn der Terrorist damit keinen Erfolg hat dort rein zu kommen kann er trotzdem viel Blut vergießen.

Ja Piloten sind trainiert, trotzdem hatten wir nen Piloten der die Maschine ohne Grund gegen nen Berg gesetzt hat.


----------



## RtZk (9. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, dass es einfach ist. Stell dich mit ner Waffe vor die Tür und drohe damit jemanden zu erschießen.
> Logische Handlung des Piloten: Sofort landen
> Mögliche Menschliche Handlung: Er macht auf
> 
> ...



Naja, gut, da hatte der Co-Pilot eben einen heftigen Knacks, was aber zum Glück nicht die Regel ist. 
Klar, menschliche Fehler in dieser Hinsicht können natürlich passieren, aber da hoffe ich das der Pilot halbwegs realistisch denkt, macht er auf sterben alle, macht er nicht auf sterben nur wenige, denn so viel Munition um alle zu töten kann er gar nicht mit nehmen und bei einem Messer würde er ziemlich sicher überwältigt werden, aber in einer solchen Stresssituation gibt es bestimmt einige die völlig falsch reagieren würden, ich hoffe mal, dass Piloten auf solche Fälle vorbereitet sind und man ihnen klar gemacht hat unter keinen Umständen die Tür zu öffnen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. August 2018)

Gut darauf kann man sich ja einigen, wollte nur anmerken, dass das System die Fehlerquelle Mensch nicht ausschließt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

Nun nochmal zum Thema Aufarbeitung der Gewalttaten zu kommen, die Steineschmeißer werden mit aller Härte verfolgt und bestraft. Und wie sieht es mit übergriffigen Polizisten aus? Nicht bisher, null, gar nicht. Und warum?
Polizeigewalt: Warum Polizisten selten Konsequenzen befuerchten muessen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das Thema ist ernst und gehört auf die Tagesordnung. Solange sich Polizisten sichert sein können, dass ihnen bei Übergriffen keine Verurteilung droht, wird es weiter unangemessene Polizeigewalt geben.


----------



## RtZk (15. November 2018)

Richtig lustig, das von jemandem zu lesen der vor einigen Monaten noch gefordert hat die Polizei hätte auf die Anarchisten auf den Dächern schießen sollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. November 2018)

Hier in Deutschland ist die Polizei relativ machtlos, was direkte Angriffe auf andere angeht.
In anderen Ländern (z.B. Weisrussland) gäbe es bei einem solchen Chaos für die Verursacher eins auf die Gosch. Würde bei den Randalierern beim G20 nicht schaden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland ist die Polizei relativ machtlos, was direkte Angriffe auf andere angeht.


Machtlos? Soll das ein  Witz sein?
Es muss nur verhältnismäßig sein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. November 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland ist die Polizei relativ machtlos, was direkte Angriffe auf andere angeht.
> In anderen Ländern (z.B. Weisrussland) gäbe es bei einem solchen Chaos für die Verursacher eins auf die Gosch. Würde bei den Randalierern beim G20 nicht schaden.


Ja und wären wir in Weißrusslandmüsste man Beiträge von dir nicht lesen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. November 2018)

Weißrussland, selten dämliches Beispiel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Dezember 2018)

Sippenhaft auf Demonstrationen?

_"... Dass sich die vier jungen Hessen an den Ausschreitungen aktiv beteiligt  haben, kann ihnen die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht nachweisen. Doch sie  meint, allein die Anwesenheit reiche für eine Verurteilung als Mittäter  aus. Die Richterin wird später darauf hinweisen, dass es auch nur -  psychische - Beihilfe sein könnte. ..."_
G20 in Hamburg: So laeuft der Prozess wegen der Elbchaussee-Randale - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Warten wir das Urteil ab. Es geht um Millionenschäden, um Körperverletzung und Brandstiftung. Es reicht neuerdings scheinbar, wenn man dabei war. Gut, ich verlasse immer schon Demonstrationen, wenn es gewalttätig wird oder auch nur ein Stein fliegt, denn damit ist eine Demonstration beendet. Dann warte ich jetzt nur auf die Gerichtsverhandlungen am anderen politischen Ende, wenn man G20 Randalieren überhaupt eine klassische linke Mentalität nachsagen kann, zu sehr vermischen sich heute die Gruppen und zu oft geht es scheinbar nur um Gewalt, siehe Hooligans. Im Umkehrschluss wären damit auch alle Demonstranten in Chemnitz als Volksverhetzer, Randalierer und Körperverletzer zumindest der Beihilfe anzuklagen. Mal sehen, ob das passieren wird.

Problematisch wird es für mich nur, wenn Provokateure der Polizei unter den Demonstranten sind, die vermummt den ersten Stein schmeißen. Und solange vermummte Polizisten mit "demontrieren" dürfen, läuft hier im Staate irgend etwas schief. Denn ich gehe ja wie gesagt, sobald ein Stein fliegt. War das aber ein ziviler Ermittler, wäre das massives Untergraben des Demonstrationsrechtes. Wie viele V-Leute waren wohl in Chemnitz aktiv dabei?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Dezember 2018)

Und wieder ein Urteil: 2,5 Jahre Gefängnis für versuchte Körperverletzung:
G20 in Hamburg: Gericht verringert Haftstrafe fuer 29-Jaehrigen  - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man schmeist keine Flaschen, Punkt. Das Urteil finde ich trotzdem viel zu hart, wenn niemand nachweislich auch nur einen Kratzer von dem Flaschenwurf abbekommern hat. Dann warten wir auf die Urteile gegen Polizisten, die nicht demonstrierende Bewohner zusammengeschlagen haben. Ups, es wird gar nicht ermittelt....

Der Beigeschmack ist bitter, der Staat zeigt Staatsgewalt und das wird zukünftige Situationen nicht vereinfachen. Bekommen Fussball"fans" die randalieren ebenso harte Strafen? Was wurde aus dem besorgtem Chemnitzer Bürger, der seine Faust im Gesicht eines Polizisten versenkten? Fibt das dann 5 Jahre Kanst wegen schwerer Körperverletzung? Berichtet wurde bisher nichts, nicht einmal über eine einzige Festnahme im Rahmen der Ausschreitungen mit hunderten offen gezeigten Nazigrüßen, mit schwren Rassismus, massiver Beleidigung, etc.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2018)

Der Stadt. Auf welcher Uni lernt man denn das?


----------



## Basti1988 (21. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Urteil: 2,5 Jahre Gefängnis für versuchte Körperverletzung:
> G20 in Hamburg: Gericht verringert Haftstrafe fuer 29-Jaehrigen  - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Man schmeißt keine Flaschen, Punkt. Das Urteil finde ich trotzdem viel zu hart, wenn niemand nachweislich auch nur einen Kratzer von dem Flaschenwurf abbekommern hat. Dann warten wir auf die Urteile gegen Polizisten, die nicht demonstrierende Bewohner zusammengeschlagen haben. Ups, es wird gar nicht ermittelt....
> ...



Richtig so, wer randaliert und Leute gefährdet und Verletzungen in Kauf nimmt gehört hinter Gittern. 

Es ist halt eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2018)

Dann bin ich jetzt gespannt, ob es für diesen Flaschenwurf mit Körperverletzung gegen eine Polizistin  ebenso eine harte Strafe geben wird:
Polizei Hannover: Weihnachtsfeier eskaliert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wenn nicht, zeichnet sich immer mehr ab, dass es im G20 politische Urteile gibt, die mit Ansätzen wie "Mitgefangen, mitgehangen" rechtsstaatliche Grundsätze in Frage stellt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Richtig so, wer randaliert und Leute gefährdet und Verletzungen in Kauf nimmt gehört hinter Gittern.
> 
> Es ist halt eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit.


Außer es war die Polizei.dann muss man damit leben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2018)

Wer bei einer "Randaliererdemo" mitläuft zeigt offen, dass er damit einverstanden ist. Hier in Deutschland gehen die Polizisten noch relativ human vor (Im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Dezember 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wer bei einer "Randaliererdemo" mitläuft zeigt offen, dass er damit einverstanden ist.


Genau das Argument passt zu Chemnitz und den dortigen rassistischen Ausschreitungen. Wer in einem Block mit den Rassisten maschiert, gehört dazu.

In Hamburg beim G20 hatte der schwarze gewaltbereite Mob eine eigene Veranstaltung. Da maschiert auch kein normal demonstrierender mit. Und wenn doch, gilt neuerdings die Sippenhaft in Form von mitgefangen, mitgehangen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2018)

> Wer in einem Block mit den Rassisten maschiert, gehört dazu.


Da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2018)

Niemand hat was für diese Idioten übrig, für mich sind das schon eher Rednacks


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Niemand hat was für diese Idioten übrig, für mich sind das schon eher Rednacks


Du liest hier extrem selektiv oder?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2018)

Nicht wirklich obwohl ich grad etwas beschäftigt bin


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Dezember 2018)

Chemnitz wurde so oft relativiert.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2018)

Es ist keine relativierung, es ist halt ein Unterschied.

Traust du diesen Spinnern von heute ehrlich zu nochmal so etwas wie das dritte Reich aufzustellen mit all seiner Organisation und seinem Pomp? Ich nicht.
Das ist so gesehen wahrscheinlich auch gut.


----------



## JePe (4. Januar 2019)

Mittendrin statt nur dabei: V-Mann an Aktionen der "Basisdemokratischen Linken" beteiligt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Traust du diesen Spinnern von heute ehrlich zu nochmal so etwas wie das dritte Reich aufzustellen mit all seiner Organisation und seinem Pomp? Ich nicht.


Natürlich, das erlebt man auf allen Fronten. Es sind dieselben Mechanismen. Eine handvoll zweigangiger Männer wiollen Macht haben und nutzen dafür jeden möglichen Weg, gehen billigend über jede Leiche, die andere auf Basius hrer Verhetzng erzeugen, nicht anderes macht die AfD Führung meiner Meinung.

Genau wie die Fortschritte  der Emanzipation in der Weimarer Reüublik von den Nazi kassiert wurden, schreit auch die AfD gegen "Gendermainstream" und will unserer freiheitliche Grundordnung angreifen. Genau wie im dritten Reich die Pressefreiheit eingeschränkt wurde, gröhlt die AfD "Lügenpresse" und will die Rundfunkgebühren, also die Basis für unabhängiogen Journalismus, beseitigen. Genau wie die Nazis extrem Nationalistisch waren, wollen die Spalter der AfD die EU zerschlagen. Und was früher Sündenböcke waren und Millionenfach ermordet wurden, wurde ebenspo mit einer großen Religion belegt, den Fehler einer industriellen Vernichtung würden die Völksverräter der AfD natürlich nach einer fiktiven Machtübernahme nicht übernehmen.

Ansonsten verbitte ich mir von Dir weitere Beleidigungen, zu lesen viel weiter oben. Ich nin nicht "links", ich bin nach heutigen Maßstäben extrem konversaativ. Ich will nämöoch unsere Freihaltliche Gesellschaft BEWAHREN, ich will unsere Glecihstellung BEWAHRUNG, ich will die EU BEWAHREN und ebeno richte ich mit gegen absurde Tendenzen hin zum ungeregeten Kapitalismus und bevoruge unsere laut Verfassung festgesetze soztiale Marktwirtschaft nach Ehrhard oder Schmidt. Wo siehst Du das "linke" Positionen? 

Meine Kritik richttet sich nur massiv gegen Reaktionäre, die zurück wollen zu absurden "klassischen Familienmodellen", Abtreibungen verbieten wollen, Relegionsfreiheit einschränken, etc.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. Januar 2019)

Auf den Genderschwachsinn (Irrsinn der Grünen) kann ich gerne verzichten. Auf Björn Höcke auch. Die ÖR sind nicht unabhängig, die Politik hat ihre Finger drin, zudem senden die auch Werbung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auf den Genderschwachsinn... kann ich gerne verzichten.


Und ich kann auf Menschen verzichten. die in ihrer gnadenlosen Dummheit und Ignoranz anderen Menschen vorschreiben wollen, wie sie zu leben haben. Da war man vor zweihundert Jahren im alten Preußen schon weiter:
"_Jeder soll nach seiner Façon selig werden"

_Nur aufgrund dieser absurden und völlig überflüssigen Einteilung von Gartenzwergen, dass es entgegen allen medizinischen und genetischen Erkenntnissen, genau und nur zwei Geschlechter geben soll, wurden hunderttausende Menschen in der westlichen Welt kurz nach der Geburt zwangoperiert. Das waren  alleine in Deutschen 1700 Operation. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dass zu verstehen, oder?
Intersexualitaet: "Wie eine Kastration" | ZEIT ONLINE
Intersexualitaet: Diese OP legt das Geschlecht des Kindes fest - WELT
...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2019)

Und jetzt ganz einfach, auf welche Toilette sollen diese Menschen gehen? 

Leb privat wie du willst, aber gesellschaftlich muss man schon in M und W trennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und jetzt ganz einfach, auf welche Toilette sollen diese Menschen gehen?


Das kann Dir doch völlig egal sein. Man macht die Tür zu und gut ist. In meiner Lieblingskneipe, dem Ihmerauschen, gibt es nur noch eine Toilette, und zwar eine für Menschen. Da sind vier Kabinen drin. Einmal zum Pinkeln und dreimal zum setzen. Wo ist das Problem?  Wo und an welcher Stelle ist das verdammte Problem? Und wenn Klaus Bärbel irgendwas anziehen will, was stört es Dich?`Das erinnert mich alles an absurde Diskussionen, als Punks mit roten Haaren auftauchten. Und wo ist da ein Problem? Das Problem sind Gartenzwerge der AfD, die nichts besseres im Sinn haben, als anderen menschen vorzuschreiben, wie sie zu leben haben. Das ist hochgeradige Diskriminierung. 

Wir entfernen uns vom G20, obwohl das Ganze Teil des Themas "Verteidigung der freien demokratischen Welt" ist.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2019)

Na die Geschlechtertrennung bei Toiletten hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass man als Mann oft schneller auf Toilette kann und nicht anstehen muss^^


Na das Problem das jetzt kommt ist doch hausgemacht, interessant und nicht unlösbar. Deswegen hab ich mir eigentlich eine sinnvolle Antwort auf die Toilettenfrage erhofft. Aber machen wir es komplizierter. Im Zuge der Gleichstellung der Frauen haben wir einigen Schwachsinn eingeführt. Wie die ganzen -Innen Wortanhängsel oder auch die Frauenquote. Sollen wir jetzt die Quote erweitern?
Oder anderes, im Sport. Eigene Liga für Divers oder wo dürfen die mitmachen?

Interessante Probleme oder?
Aber ganz einfach zu lösen, wenn man diese Frauenquoten abschaffen würde, die Gendergerechte Sprache dazu und alle Einrichtungen direkt auf Unisex ausrichten würde. Keine getrennten Sportmannschaften und Toiletten mehr etc
Oder geht dir das zu weit?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Januar 2019)

> Aber ganz einfach zu lösen, wenn man diese Frauenquoten abschaffen würde, die Gendergerechte Sprache dazu


Da kann ich dir zustimmen, aber es soll weiterhin 2 Klos geben. Das ist hier einfach üblich. In Frankreich z.B. nicht überall.


----------



## efdev (6. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir eigentlich eine sinnvolle Antwort auf die Toilettenfrage erhofft.



Ich find die Antwort eigentlich ziemlich sinnvoll eine Toilette und einfach nen haufen Kabinen rein.
Da sehe ich auch kein Problem drin, wenn auf den Frauentoiletten mal wieder kein Platz ist haben die Damen und Herren meistens auch kein Problem damit auf eine Toilette zu gehen 
Passiert eigentlich bei jedem Oktoberfest und so gut wie jedem Konzert auf das ich gehe 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir zustimmen, aber es soll weiterhin 2 Klos geben. Das ist hier einfach üblich. In Frankreich z.B. nicht überall.



Das war schon immer so... 
Bestes Argument um änderungen abzulehnen  
Warum nicht wenigstens ernsthaft über Vor- und Nachteile diskutieren statt so gleich jeden Fortschritt (und ja ich empfinde es schon als Fortschritt) abzublocken


----------



## Poulton (6. Januar 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich find die Antwort eigentlich ziemlich sinnvoll eine Toilette und einfach nen haufen Kabinen rein.


Ist sowieso eines der größten Undinger. Bei den Frauen hat jeder Arsch seine eigene Kabine, die Männer müssen in Reih und Glied zur Fleischpeitschenschau nebeneinanderstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2019)

Wenn du Lust auf anstehen hast


----------



## efdev (6. Januar 2019)

Das wäre dann zumindeste Gleichberechtigung  
Außerdem hat IU doch geschrieben das es zumindest bei der Kneipe auch noch die Stehdinger gibt (halt nur auch in einer Kabine), damit dürfte es für uns Kerle noch genauso schnell gehen außer den Damen wächst dann auf einmal ein Schlauch


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2019)

Ja das hat Pulli aber anscheinend überlesen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na die Geschlechtertrennung bei Toiletten hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass man als Mann oft schneller auf Toilette kann und nicht anstehen muss^^



Wenn im Gegenzug die Geschlechtertrennung bei Parkplätzen, bei gewissen öffentlichen Ämtern, bei Kleiderordnungen, etc. aufhört warte ich auch gern ein Bisschen länger.
Muss ich ja sowieso, wenn ich nicht ohne Freundin weiterfahren will 



> Na das Problem das jetzt kommt ist doch hausgemacht, interessant und nicht unlösbar. Deswegen hab ich mir eigentlich eine sinnvolle Antwort auf die Toilettenfrage erhofft. Aber machen wir es komplizierter. Im Zuge der Gleichstellung der Frauen haben wir einigen Schwachsinn eingeführt. Wie die ganzen -Innen Wortanhängsel oder auch die Frauenquote. Sollen wir jetzt die Quote erweitern?
> Oder anderes, im Sport. Eigene Liga für Divers oder wo dürfen die mitmachen?



Im "Frauen"sport ist das Thema schon längst ein Problem. Die erfolgreichsten Athletinnen sind nicht selten die mit den höchsten Testosteronspiegeln, die es aber gerade noch so schaffen, nicht als Intersex oder gar Mann gewertet und deswegen ausgeschlossen zu werden.
Bei diversen Gleichstellungsquoten: Vielleicht akzeptieren im Zuge der Debatte ja mal ein paar Leute, dass Gegendiskriminierung nicht zu einer gerechteren Welt führt...



> Interessante Probleme oder?
> Aber ganz einfach zu lösen, wenn man diese Frauenquoten abschaffen würde, die Gendergerechte Sprache dazu und alle Einrichtungen direkt auf Unisex ausrichten würde. Keine getrennten Sportmannschaften und Toiletten mehr etc
> Oder geht dir das zu weit?



Gendergerechte Sprache ist, im Gegensatz zu frauenberücksichtigenden Schreibweise geschlechtsneutral und alle einfassend. Also z.B. "Studierende" (inklusive TT*QI...) statt "Studenten/-innen" (nur M/W).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn im Gegenzug die Geschlechtertrennung bei Parkplätzen.


Gerne, sobald Männertarchitektur mit groben Parkplatzsteinen, dunklen Gassen, engen kaum beleuteten Unterführungen sowie langen Gängen in Gebäuden der Vergangenheit angehören. 

Aber zum Thema zurück:
Hat irgendwer einen neueren Stand als diesen Artikel, in dem es um 43 Verfahren gegen Demonstranten ging?
Bislang 43 Urteile wegen G20-Krawallen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg

 Gibt es irgend ein Verurteilung, auch nur ein klitzekleines Verfahren oder  zumindest eine Dienstaufsichtsbewerde, gegen Polizisten, deren  Gewalttaten offen und eindeutig dokumeniert wurden? Oder bleibt der G20  nichts weiter als eine Demonstration der Staatsgewalt gegen die  Bevölkerung mit 35.000 Polizisten, die aber nicht in der Lage waren, eine kleine Gruppe Brandschatzender Deppen zu stoppen? Immerhin laufen 138 Ermittlungsverfahren. Also 138 Einzeltäter, so es keine Mehrfachtäter gibt, die offensichtlichen Rechtsbruch begangen haben. Von 35.000 Polizisten nicht so viel, aber komischerweise keine signifikant besserer Quote als unter den Demonstranten.
G20: 138 Verfahren gegen Polizisten  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg

...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich, das erlebt man auf allen Fronten. Es sind dieselben Mechanismen. Eine handvoll zweigangiger Männer wiollen Macht haben und nutzen dafür jeden möglichen Weg, gehen billigend über jede Leiche, die andere auf Basius hrer Verhetzng erzeugen, nicht anderes macht die AfD Führung meiner Meinung.
> 
> Genau wie die Fortschritte  der Emanzipation in der Weimarer Reüublik von den Nazi kassiert wurden, schreit auch die AfD gegen "Gendermainstream" und will unserer freiheitliche Grundordnung angreifen.



Ist ja nicht so als hätte es nicht genügend Frauen gegeben die freudig und bereitwillig bei der Abschaffung ihrer eigenen gewonnenen Freiheiten aus der Weimarer Zeit mitgeholfen hätten und später im Krieg auch selbst zu Täterinnen wurden (z.B. unter anderem als Aufseherinnen in KZs wie wie Ravensbrück). 



> Die Psychologin Eva Sternheim-Peters  beschreibt in ihren Erinnerungen die Zeit des Nationalsozialismus, dass  die ideologische Ungleichwertigkeit von Frauen und Männern nicht sofort  erkennbar gewesen sei, sondern viele Frauen damals auch begeistert  mitgelaufen seien. Sie spricht von „tief empfundenen  Gemeinschaftserlebnissen“, einem „neuen Frauenideal“ und der „Vision  einer strahlend aufgehenden Sonne“, die den Nationalsozialismus so  gefährlich gemacht hätten und er für junge Frauen auch attraktiv gewesen  sei.[SUP][19][/SUP]
> Annette Kuhn  schreibt in ihrem Aufsatz „Die Täterschaft deutscher Frauen im  NS-System“, dass das NS-System es mit der Mehrzahl der deutschen Frauen  der „alten“ Frauenbewegung nicht schwer gehabt habe. Die  Kooperationsbereitschaft mit dem NS-Staat von Führerinnen der  bürgerlichen Frauenbewegung habe den Übergang in die ideologische  Eingliederung in den NS-Staat nahtlos gemacht. Der Normen- und  Kontinuitätenbruch von 1933 sei durch das Verhalten der Verantwortlichen  der alten Frauenorganisationen wissentlich durch ihre Reden und  Schriften zugedeckt worden.
> 
> Frauen in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus – Wikipedia



Die AfD könnte sich sicherlich nach einer Machterlangung darauf verlassen, es gäbe genug Frauen die dann auch bereitwillig als Mitläuferinnnen dabei mitmachen würden Pressefreiheit und Gleichberechtigung wieder zu beschneiden...
Brauchst ja nur mal in die sozialen Medien schauen und du findest, neben Männern, auch ausreichend weibliche Individuen die für das was die AfD will empfänglich sind.

Wer braucht da noch ein allherrschendes, weißes, grauhaariges und unterdrückendes Patriachat, wo die Frauen ihre Rechte selbst mithelfen zu beschneiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so als hätte es nicht genügend Frauen gegeben die freudig und bereitwillig


Macht es das Verhalten der Männer besser?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Macht es das Verhalten der Männer besser?



Macht es das Verhalten der Frauen besser?  
Oder nur leichter / bequemer das Versagen zu verdrängen und mit dem teilweise noch viel schlimmeren Verhalten von Männern rechtfertigen zu können?



> Die Psychologin Eva Sternheim-Peters   beschreibt in ihren Erinnerungen die Zeit des Nationalsozialismus,  dass  die ideologische Ungleichwertigkeit von Frauen und Männern nicht  sofort  erkennbar gewesen sei,...



Irgendwie schon wieder fast amüsant, Hitlers Vernichtungspläne und Kriegsplanungen waren für alle frühzeitig sichtbar (hat die NSDAP ja kein Geheimnis draus gemacht), aber die gute Frau sprach ihren Geschlechtsgenossinnen die nötige Intelligenz ab schon frühzeitig erkennen zu können welche Rolle die Nationalsozialisten für die Frau im Dritten Reich vorgesehen hatten. 
Wenn sie die Rolle der Frau (aus der die Nazis auch vor 1933 kein Geheimnis gemacht haben) schon nicht erkennen konnten wie sollten sie da die anderen Übel der erkennen können? 

Kann man einer Frau dann eigentlich heute einen Vorwurf machen wenn sie nicht erkennt was die AfD vor hat, oder nach der Wahl selbiger mitläuft?
Oder ist das dann nicht auch damit verdrängbar das die Männer sicherlich noch irgendwas schlimmeres anstellen werden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Macht es das Verhalten der Frauen besser?


_"...aktuell seien etwa 13 Prozent der knapp 29.000 Parteimitglieder weiblich....
Von den Wählerinnen stimmten nur 9 Prozent für die AfD. Auch im  Bundestag
 hält die Partei mit 10 Frauen und 82 Männern den  Negativrekord...."_
AfD als Partei von Maennern fuer Maenner: Nur die haertesten Frauen kommen durch | Politik

Wer ist in der AfD, wer rennt in der Regel rechtsradikalen Seelenfängern 
hinterher? Oder wie interpretierst Du 10/1 ? Mein Gott nochmal.... 

Im Gegensatz zu 30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts ist man sich sich
heute der Gefahren einen neuen Faschismus bewusst. Und nein, er macht
nicht alles genauso, das Grundprinzip, die Menschenverachtung, ist aber
ähnlich.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Januar 2019)

Ich will dir gar nicht widersprechen, aber die Partei macht in der Öffentlichkeit, wahrscheinlich bewußt, einen anderen Eindruck.

Frauke Petry (ausgestiegen)
Alice Weidel
Beatrix von Storch
Erika Steinbach
Doris zu Sayn Wittgenstein

Das sind zum überwiegenden Teil auch noch Hardliner.

Bekannte Männer

Gauland
Meuthen
Höcke
Poggenburg
Maier
und dann wird es selbst bei mir schon eher eng, obwohl natürlich noch wesentlich mehr ab und zu in der Öffentlichkeit stehen....


----------



## Basti1988 (8. Januar 2019)

Was hat das eigentlich mit den Linksradikalen Terroristen aus Hamburg zu tun?


----------



## Poulton (8. Januar 2019)

Und wo sollen dort Terroristen unterwegs gewesen sein?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Poggenburg


Der ist mittlerweile draußen und will eine noch rechtere Liste aufmachen. Den Namen kann man aber durch Petr Bystron ersetzen, der in Südafrika den Schulterschluss mit Apartheids-Befürworten sucht.


----------



## Basti1988 (8. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo sollen dort Terroristen unterwegs gewesen sein?



Ich helfe gerne.

Unter Terrorismus (lateinisch terror ‚Furcht‘, ‚Schrecken‘) versteht man kriminelle Gewaltaktionen gegen Menschen oder Sachen zur Erreichung eines politischen, religiösen oder ideologischen Ziels.

Quelle: Terrorismus – Wikipedia


----------



## Poulton (8. Januar 2019)

Und das hat jetzt genau was mit Hamburg zu tun? Ansonsten wären Aktenzeichen oder ähnliches, über Verfahren wegen Terrorismus im Zusammenhang mit dem G20-Gipfel angebracht.


----------



## JePe (8. Januar 2019)

... dass Du immer so kleinlich bist. Wenn die SPD linksradikal ist, dann kann Hamburg doch auch eine schwere, staatsgefaehrdende Straftat gewesen sein?! Und haetten wir nicht so eine verweichlichte, linksversiffte Gesinnungsjustiz, dann waeren die auch laengst alle entsprechend abgeurteilt worden, jawollja!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gerne, sobald Männertarchitektur mit groben Parkplatzsteinen, dunklen Gassen, engen kaum beleuteten Unterführungen sowie langen Gängen in Gebäuden der Vergangenheit angehören.



Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit Architektur männlich sein kann (phallische Hochhäuser?) oder Helligkeit, aber ich gebe zu: Ich gehör zu den Leuten, die gegen Lichtverschmutzung sind. Vermutlich weil sie auch im Dunkeln ganz gut sehen 



> Aber zum Thema zurück:
> Hat irgendwer einen neueren Stand als diesen Artikel, in dem es um 43 Verfahren gegen Demonstranten ging?
> Bislang 43 Urteile wegen G20-Krawallen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
> 
> ...



Mir wäre keine neuere Übersicht bekannt. Was Polizeigewalt angeht, ist die Hamburger Justiz ohnehin gerade noch damit beschäftigt, Fälle von vor 10 Jahren abzuwimmeln:
Hamburg: Nach Polizeieinsatz vor zehn Jahren auf „Schanzenfest“ – Mann (45) fordert 250.000 Euro von der Stadt | MOPO.de
(sorry für diese "Quelle", konnte spontan nichts passenderes ergooglen. Die Sachangaben decken sich aber z.B. mit denen der TAZ, sieht man davon ab dass gemäß letzterer nicht strittig ist, dass die Schädeldecke mit einem Schlagstock zertrümmert wurde, sondern nur ob dieser von den weggerannten Demonstranten gegen den Demonstranten geschwungen wurde, oder von den ihn überrenenden Polizisten.)

Die diversen Rechts- und Körperverletzungen im Rahmen von G20 werden dann vermutlich nach der Verjährung mal kurz angesprochen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt genau was mit Hamburg zu tun? Ansonsten wären Aktenzeichen oder ähnliches, über Verfahren wegen Terrorismus im Zusammenhang mit dem G20-Gipfel angebracht.



Also die Aktenzeichenanlage im Rahmen von G20 (ewige Untersuchungshaft, öffentliche Fahndung mit Fotos nach Unschuldigen, hohe Strafforderungen ohne spezifische Beweise, etc. auf der einen Seite, 0 Ermittlungen und Lob für gewalttätige, Grundrechte verletzende Polizeieinsätze) ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr weit weg von der immer weiter überdehnten Terrordefinition. Ich habe seitdem jedenfalls definitiv deutlich mehr Angst, aus heiterem Himmel Opfer von Polizeigewalt zu werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit Architektur männlich sein kann (phallische Hochhäuser?) oder Helligkeit, aber ich gebe zu: Ich gehör zu den Leuten, die gegen Lichtverschmutzung sind. Vermutlich weil sie auch im Dunkeln ganz gut sehen



Es geht um Architektur, die aus rein männlicher Perspektive geplant ist. Und beispielsweise nicht das Unsicherheitsgefühl von Frauen in Angsträumen (Fachbegriff aus der Stadtplanung) wie eben dunklen Parkhäusern, Tunnels, schlecht einsehbaren Parkanlagen etc. bedenkt. Oder die Tatsache, dass Kopfsteinpflaster ziemlich gefährlich ist für viele Menschen, wenn sie bspw. die für sie in ihrem Beruf gesellschaftlich erwartete Arbeitskleidung tragen (Kostüm + Absatzschuhe). Dinge, die oft schlicht nicht mitgedacht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2019)

Mir ist schon klar, dass worum es dir geht. Aber dir scheinbar nicht, worum es mir geht:
Warum "Frauen"parkplätze, wenn körperlich schwache Personen Angst vor uneinsehbaren Dingen haben? Warum ändern wir das Pflaster, wenn (optisch) größere Leute bessere Karrierechancen haben?
99% von "Frauen"themen haben wenig mit dem Geschlecht zu tun, sondern korrelieren allenfalls mit leichten Trends im Körperbau oder sind rein durch bescheuerte gesellschaftliche Konvetionen begründet. Aber anstatt diese Probleme anzugehen, wird anhand der Symptome eine Gegendiskriminierung versucht, die Durchschnittsfrau gegenüber dem Durchschnittsmann bevorteilt. Wer auf der falschen Seite des Durchschnitts steht und das falsche Geschlecht hat (oder sich gar in der Frau/Mann-Einteilung nicht wiederfindet) wird dann schnell mal zum Opfer der ursprünglichen Diskriminierung UND der Gegenmaßnahmen. Ich weiß, dass diese Vorgehensweise oft noch das kleinste Übel darstellt, aber bitte hör auf alles was der Durchschnittsfrau nicht zu gute kommt degorativ als "Männer..." zu bezeichnen. Wenn öffentliche Wege schlecht einsehbar sind, dann ist das nicht "männlich", sondern "schlecht einsehbar". Und auch Kopfsteinpflaster mag von Männern verlegt worden sein, weil sich Frauen irgendwie unterproportional oft als Pflasterin bewerben, aber es entstammt nicht selten einem Prozess (und einer Zeit), wo gar nicht über die Sicherheit für welche Nutzer auch immer nachgedacht wurde, sondern allein über Verfügbarkeit, Abnutzung, Kosten und Tragfähigkeit. Mann muss schließlich keine Pfennigabsätze tragen (solls aber auch geben), um Pflaster ******* zu finden. Da reicht auch die Nutzung eines beliebigen Objekts mit Rädern (von Fahrrad über Kinderwagen und bis hin zu rollendem Spielzeug) oder bei schlechter Passung schlicht ein nicht weit genug angehobener Fuß. Oder in heutiger Zeit: Es reicht neben eine Straße zu wohnen, wo regelmäßig Autos über so eine Rappelpiste fahren.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe seitdem jedenfalls definitiv deutlich mehr Angst, aus heiterem Himmel Opfer von Polizeigewalt zu werden.


Du hast also vor der Polizei mehr Angst als vor linken oder rechten Schlägern?


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Du hast also vor der Polizei mehr Angst als vor linken oder rechten Schlägern?



Steht das denn da? 
Ich lese nur das da jemand (begründet) mittlerweile mehr Angst vor der Polizei hat als noch vor einiger Zeit, ich kanns ihm nicht verübeln die Polizei zeigt sich die letzte Zeit nicht gerade von ihrer besten Seite...

Übrigens hab ich auch mehr Angst vor den Polizisten als den anderen beiden Gruppen, denn den Polizisten begegne ich in der Tat öfter zum Glück aber auch nur selten


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Steht das denn da?


Ok, habs noch mal gelesen so direkt wohl nicht.



> Ich lese nur das da jemand (begründet) mittlerweile mehr Angst vor der Polizei hat als noch vor einiger Zeit, ich kanns ihm nicht verübeln die Polizei zeigt sich die letzte Zeit nicht gerade von ihrer besten Seite...
> 
> Übrigens hab ich auch mehr Angst vor den Polizisten als den anderen beiden Gruppen, denn den Polizisten begegne ich in der Tat öfter zum Glück aber auch nur selten


Sicherlich gibt es bei der Polizei auch schwarze Schafe das will ich nicht abstreiten. Aber insgesamt habe ich schon noch Vertrauen in sie.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer ist in der AfD, wer rennt in der Regel rechtsradikalen Seelenfängern
> hinterher? Oder wie interpretierst Du 10/1 ? Mein Gott nochmal....



Sind die 10/1 männlichen AfD-Wähler eigentlich alle Single, oder haben die evt. nich auch noch Frauen / Partnerinnen? Und wenn sie welche haben, wählen die garnicht, wählen die andere Parteien und wie hält da der Haussegen wenn es ggf. solch gewaltige politische Gräben zwischen beiden Partnern gibt?
Oder akzeptieren / tolerieren / teilen sie ggf. die doch irgendwie die Ansichten ihrer Partner? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu 30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts ist man sich sich
> heute der Gefahren einen neuen Faschismus bewusst. Und nein, er macht
> nicht alles genauso, das Grundprinzip, die Menschenverachtung, ist aber
> ähnlich.



Ist Monarchie, Militärdiktatur, Stalinismus und Maoismus dann eigentlich auch schon Faschismus? Weil das Merkmal der Menschenverachtung können ja durchaus alle diese Systeme erfüllen, ist Menschenverachtung daher nicht vielmehr ein Merkmal das sich autokratisch / totalitäre Systeme meistens teilen, aber kein grundsätzliches Merkmal das für Faschismus kennzeichnend ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2019)

Faschismus definiert sich in erster Linie über stark hierarchische Autoritätsstrukturen, ein Führerkult ist üblich, und über eine "Volks"ideologie, die die eigene Gruppe meist über un-/schwer veränderliche Merkmale definiert, sie stark von anderen abgrenzt und vor allem über diese erhebt. Monarchien und Stalinismus zeigen diese Muster nicht, der Maoismus auch nur teilweise. Es sind also keine Formen des Faschismus. (Was nicht heißt, dass sie viel besser wären. Diesel ist auch kein Methan, brennt aber trotzdem.)
"Militärdiktatur" ist nur eine funktionale Beschreibung eines Regierungsstils. Da können auch andere -ismen dahinter stehen, Faschismus führt aber nahezu immer zu einer Militärdiktatur - ein autoritärer Führerkult ist quasi die Definition von Diktatur, damit ein Faschimus eine Militärdiktatur darstellt, muss also nur noch das Militär für die Durchsetzung der Regierungsgewalt genutzt werden. Und das war in der Vergangenheit immer wieder erste Wahl dafür. Eine faschistische Diktatur, die stattdessen z.B. eine Geheimpolizei ala Stasi nutzt, wäre denkbar, aber hat es eben nie gegeben weil Faschisten oft auch Militärfans sind.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok, habs noch mal gelesen so direkt wohl nicht.



 Bin ich also doch nicht ganz unfähig, mich auszudrücken. Um die Frage dennoch zu beantworten:
Ich hatte schon das "Vergnügen" von der Hamburger Polizei mit gezogenem Knüppel durch die Straßen gejagt zu werden, obwohl ich in dem Teil der (angemeldeten, legalen) Demo, in dem ich mich kurz davor noch befand, keinerlei Straftaten bemerkt hätte, es keinerlei Ankündigungen/Aufforderungen der Polizei in diesem Bereich gab und auch im nachhinein keinerlei Anlass erkennbar wurde, warum dieser Straßenabschnitt plötzlich im Laufschritt mit Gewalt geräumt wurde. Ich wurde auch schon anlasslos kontrolliert (und habe deswegen einen Termin verpasst) und wenn ich mir angucke, das jedes Jahr in Deutschland wegen Adressirtürmern falsche Wohnungen gestürmt werden, dann reicht auch einfaches Pech, um Opfer von Polizeigewalt zu werden. Oder man wohnt in einer Stadt, in der Merkel mit Trump ein nutzloses Kaffeekränzchen abhalten will und wird deswegen in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt. Oder...
Kurz: Ich sehe die Polizei mitlerweile durchaus mit kritischen Augen.

Vor echten, politisch aktiven Linksradikalen habe ich dagegen 0 Angst. (Nicht zu verwechseln mit Steine schmeißenden Krawallos, Autos-zum-Spaß-Anzündern, etc.. Also alles was optisch die Klischees von versifften Linken erfüllt und gewalttätig ist, aber wenig mit Politik am Hut hat.) Das liegt nicht daran, dass nette Leute wären, von denen keine Gefahr ausgeht, aber gewaltbereite Stalinisten/Maoisten/... haben sich in Deutschland schon sehr lange nicht mehr aktiv gezeigt. Bei den gängigen extermistischen Strömungen sympathisiere ich dagegen durchaus mit einem Teil der Ziele und lehne nur deren Methoden kategorisch ab. Aber das sollte ausreichen, um sich bei einer Begegnung auf offener Straße schadlos aus der Affäre ziehen können. Die zu beobachtende linksradikale Gewalt in Deutschland richtet sich ja quasi ausschließlich gegen Dinge und gegen ""Rechte"". Und auch wenn manchmal Leute als "Nazi" angegriffen werden, die eigentlich nur konservativ sind, bin ich von beiden Positionen so meilenweit entfernt, dass ich mich vor false positives sicher fühle.

Umgekehrt und auch mit Blick auf die hohe Zahl der Fälle, in denen ich schon hier im Forum als linksversiffter Gutmensch, etc. beschimpft wurde, aber ich die mit Abstand größten Bedenken natürlich gegen Rechtsextreme. Nicht nur das Gewalt auch gegen apoitische Menschen bei denen fester Bestandteil des Verhaltensrepertoires ist, so dass prinzipiell jeder Opfer werden kann, als jemand der Faschismus und Rassismus für zwingend bekämpfenswürdig hält und schon Nationalismus sehr kritisch betrachtet, passe ich definitiv ins Beuteschema der Faschos und laufe sicherlich eher Gefahr, von denen denn von der Polizei aufs Korn genommen zu werden.
Richtig problematisch wird es aber bei der Schnittmenge: Rechte Polizisten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sind die 10/1 männlichen AfD-Wähler eigentlich alle Single


Gute Frage. Vermutlich sind es alle jene Männer mit kleinem .... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist Monarchie, Militärdiktatur, Stalinismus  und Maoismus dann eigentlich auch schon Faschismus?


Grenzen sind fließend...


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Vermutlich sind es alle jene Männer mit kleinem ....



Das war eine durchaus ernst gemeinte Fragestellung. Fällt dir dazu wirklich nicht mehr ein als so eine kindische Schwanzgeschichte?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Grenzen sind fließend...



Und trotzdem gibt es sie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war eine durchaus ernst gemeinte Fragestellung. Fällt dir dazu wirklich nicht mehr ein als so eine kindische Schwanzgeschichte?


Und ich hatte gehofft, die Antwort  macht klar, dass ich die Frage für kindisch halte. 
Es sind nichts als absurde Versuche, eindeutige Umfrageerbnisse zu ignorieren.

Denke an die zerbrochene erste Ehe von Frauke Petry.
Frauke Petry: Wie die Ehe der AfD-Chefin mit Sven Petry scheiterte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich hatte gehofft, die Antwort  macht klar, dass ich die Frage für kindisch halte.
> Es sind nichts als absurde Versuche, eindeutige Umfrageerbnisse zu ignorieren.



Na wenn du meinst... du musst es ja wissen mom. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denke an die zerbrochene erste Ehe von Frauke Petry.
> Frauke Petry: Wie die Ehe der AfD-Chefin mit Sven Petry scheiterte - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Und trotzdem hat sie wieder jemanden gefunden und erwartet gerade ihr 6tes Kind:

Frauke Petry: Die Politikerin erwartet ihr 6. Kind!  | BUNTE.de


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...] du musst es ja wissen mom.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hat sie dir eigentlich einen Muttizettel geschrieben, damit du um die Uhrzeit hier noch schreiben darfst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sind die 10/1 männlichen AfD-Wähler  eigentlich alle Single, oder haben die evt. nich auch noch Frauen /  Partnerinnen? Und wenn sie welche haben, wählen die garnicht, wählen die  andere Parteien und wie hält da der Haussegen wenn es ggf. solch  gewaltige politische Gräben zwischen beiden Partnern gibt?


Schwierig zu beantworten, wenn man sie nicht direkt befragt. Man könnte nur indirekt ungenaue Schlussfolgerungen daraus ziehen:
Geschlechterverhältnisse und Geburten in den deutschen Regionen, Stand 2015 (Seite 5, Tabelle 1)
Geschlechterverteilung 18-29 Landkreisebene Zensus 2011 – Wikipedia
Geschlechterverteilung 30-39 Landkreisebene Zensus 2011 – Wikipedia
Dazu kämen aber auch noch bis heute erkennbare Unterschiede zwischen Ost- und Westdeutschland in Punkto Nichteheliche Partnerschaften, Eheliche Partnerschaften und Alleinerziehende: https://www.bmfsfj.de/blob/119524/f51728a14e3c91c3d8ea657bb01bbab0/familienreport-2017-data.pdf 
https://www.demogr.mpg.de/mediacms/123_main_MPIDR_Familie_und_Partnerschaft_Ost_West.pdf


Aber wir entfernen uns vom Thema...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hat sie dir eigentlich einen Muttizettel geschrieben, damit du um die Uhrzeit hier noch schreiben darfst?



Nein, ich mag nur gelegentlich gerne mal Filmzitate, wie eben jenes von Agent Smith aus Matrix.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na wenn du meinst... du musst es ja wissen mom.


Ab ins Bett, Lümmel! 



Poulton schrieb:


> Aber wir entfernen uns vom Thema...


Es passiert auch nicht mehr viel. Ich warte nur noch auf Ermittlungserhebnisse und Urteile.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine faschistische Diktatur, die stattdessen z.B. eine Geheimpolizei ala Stasi nutzt, wäre denkbar, aber hat es eben nie gegeben weil Faschisten oft auch Militärfans sind.



Also war das dritte Reich für dich keine faschistische Diktatur?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also war das dritte Reich für dich keine faschistische Diktatur?



Natürlich nicht. Das dritte Reich hat nie sein Militär in irgend einer Weise genutzt. Die SS diente ja nur als Dekoration, das Heer grub Blumenbeete um und die Marine war ein einziger Verein von Freiwilligen. Außerdem wurden bekanntermaßen alle Entscheidungen basisdemokratisch mit bevorzugter Berücksichtigung von Minderheiten gefällt, so dass auch das Kriterium der autokratischen Struktur nicht erfüllt ist, statt einer Führerfigur gab es einen ideellen Wertekanon und bekanntermaßen wurde versucht, alle Bewohner der Erde in einer internationalen Bewegung zu vereinen, anstatt ein irgendwie geartetes Volk über alle anderen zu heben. Das wurde doch aber alles schon beim G20 Gipfel in Hamburg geklärt, wieso muss ich dir das in einem Thread zu selbigen also nochmal vorkauen? Bist du so schlecht informiert?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2019)

Der Sarkasmus kannst du dir schenken ruyi, dafür ist dein Kommentar schlicht zu dumm.
Es gibt durchaus die Ansicht den Nationalsozialismus als eigene Kategorie und nicht als Faschismus zu zählen. 
Aber hey, dafür müsste man mal etwas lesen was mehr in die Tiefe geht als ein Abschnitt in Wikipedia.

Deine Behauptung:


> Eine faschistische Diktatur, die stattdessen z.B. eine Geheimpolizei ala Stasi nutzt, wäre denkbar, aber hat es eben nie gegeben weil Faschisten oft auch Militärfans sind.


Ist schlicht falsch, die Wehrmacht war nicht das Machtinstrument im Inneren sondern die Polizei. Auch die SS ist schlicht und einfach nicht als Militär zu zählen (Ausnahme Waffen SS).
Die SA schon eher, aber die war ab 1934 weg von der großen Bühne.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2019)

Geizarsch schrieb:


> Der Sarkasmus kannst du dir schenken ruyi, dafür ist dein Kommentar schlicht zu dumm.
> Es gibt durchaus die Ansicht den Nationalsozialismus als eigene Kategorie und nicht als Faschismus zu zählen.
> Aber hey, dafür müsste man mal etwas lesen was mehr in die Tiefe geht als ein Abschnitt in Wikipedia.



Weißt du, was man sich schenken kann? Rhetorische Fragen die man nur als Aufhänger nutzt, um eine alternative "Ansicht" (dreimal darf man raten, warum es nicht ein unumstrittener Fakt ist) zu einem Thema zu präsentieren, das nicht einmal in den Thread gehört, in den man postet.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2019)

Die Frage war ob du das so siehst, weil du eine Behauptung (siehe Zitat!) aufstellst die nur passen würde, wenn das dritte Reich für dich keine faschistische Diktatur wäre. Verstanden?
Das war eben keine rhetorische Frage, aber hey.


----------



## JePe (18. Juni 2019)

Hypothesen als Ermittlungsergebnisse deklariert, Videoaufnahmen suggestiv veraendert, Zeugenaussagen sinnentstellt: Richterin ruegt Arbeit der Polizei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2019)

Das meinen die ermittelnden Polizisten nicht ernst, oder? Das wird ja immer schlimmer ...
_
"...Im März hatte Meier-Göring die Arbeit der Polizei gerügt. Auf das in  der Akte geschriebene Wort sei wenig Verlass. Mehrfach hätten sich  Zeugen vor Gericht anders geäußert als es in Vermerken stehe. 

_
_Im Abschlussbericht der Polizei würden Ermittlungsergebnisse  aufgeführt, die nicht mehr seien als Arbeitshypothesen.  Überwachungsvideos seien von der Polizei suggestiv bearbeitet worden,  was ihren Wert vor Gericht schmälere. ..."
Quelle: SPON
_


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Befangenheitsantrag durch die Staatsanwaltschaft ist sicher aber auch unüblich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Hypothesen als Ermittlungsergebnisse deklariert, Videoaufnahmen suggestiv veraendert, Zeugenaussagen sinnentstellt: Richterin ruegt Arbeit der Polizei.



Und all das um Sippenhaft durchzusetzen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juli 2019)

Da hat eines dieser linksextremen Subjekten mal eine vernünftige Strafe erhalten:

G-20-Krawalle: 36-Jaehriger zu vier Jahren Gefaengnis verurteilt - WELT

Es geschehen noch Wunder im roten Hamburg.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Juli 2019)

Wie jetzt? Ein friedensliebender Aktivist wurde zu einer vierjährigen  Haftstrafe verurteilt? Einfach ungeheuerlich! Willkürstaat in  Reinkultur! Ziviler Ungehorsam jetzt!


----------



## JePe (9. Juli 2019)

_Bei dem Urteil nahm allerdings vor allem eine weitere Koerperverletzung, die der Angeklagte unabhaengig von G 20 im Maerz 2017 begangen hatte, einen hohen Anteil an der Gesamtstrafe ein.(...)Bis Ende Mai hat die Staatsanwaltschaft mehr als 900 Verfahren gegen 1228 Beschuldigte eingeleitet. Dabei wurden 310 Anklagen erhoben und mehr als 180 Urteile gesprochen._

Fun Fact: Die Aufarbeitung der hinlaenglich dokumentierten Polizeigewalt wird vom DIE (Dezernat Interne Ermittlungen) der Hamburger Innenbehoerde verantwortet. Anklageerhebungen auf diesem Feld bislang - Null. Wovon wiederum Null zu Verurteilungen gefuehrt haben. Scheinbar ist "auffe Fresse" O.K. ... wenn es die richtige ist.

EDIT:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hat eines dieser linksextremen Subjekten mal eine vernünftige Strafe erhalten:



Worauf beruht Deine Verstandortung als "linksextremes Subjekt"? Der Hauptteil der Strafe geht auf einen Angriff auf einen behinderten Menschen zurueck - klingt fuer mich nicht zwingend links, sondern eher nach eventbetont©?


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hat eines dieser linksextremen Subjekten mal eine vernünftige Strafe erhalten:
> 
> G-20-Krawalle: 36-Jaehriger zu vier Jahren Gefaengnis verurteilt - WELT
> 
> Es geschehen noch Wunder im roten Hamburg.



Ach ja. rechtsextreme Subjekte verprügeln ja keine Menschen, stimmt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2019)

Ich verurteile jede Form von Gewalt. Egal ob von links, der Mitte oder rechts.
Nur sollen die rechtsextremen Straftaten ja in den letzten Jahren drastisch angestiegen sein.
Mir sind auch noch keine linksextremen Morde bekannt (ausser früher der RAF Terror).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hat eines dieser linksextremen Subjekten .


_Zitat: "...Dabei hatte der 36-Jährige einen behinderten Mann mit Schlägen und Tritten schwer verletzt..."_

Das ist kein Linker ....


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Oktober 2020)

__





						Politik - Ihre Region - Deutschland Today
					






					www.dtoday.de
				




Die Berichterstattung der Bildzeitung zu G20 ist durch die Pressefreiheit gedeckt, hat jetzt der BGH geurteilt.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Oktober 2020)

Bild 
Die drucken ja auch wirklich jede Geschmacklosigkeit ab...
*Aber* da muss man trotzdem sagen: WTF?!  
Selbst Schuld wenn man sich an solchen Straftaten beteiligt... 
Hinterher dann rumheulen, dass man gesucht wird.
Zu mal ja die Polizei damals (echt lang her inzwischen) glaube ich selbst mit Öffentlichkeitsfahndung gearbeitet hat 
Also in diesem speziellen Fall finde ich das Vorgehen der Bild Zeitung durchaus gerechtfertigt. (Viele andere Dinge dann wiederum nicht)


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hier die rechtliche Einordnung:








						BGH: Bild-'Fahndung' nach G20-Krawallen war rechtmäßig
					

BGH stärkt Pressefreiheit: Bild-Zeitung durfte nach den G20-Krawallen in Hamburg per Fotos nach Zeugen suchen.




					www.lto.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2020)

Schade, das kein Urteil dazu ergangen ist, dass ein nicht einmal angeklagte Frau (die im späteren Verlauf auch nie verurteilt wurde) bundesweit in Millionauflage als "Verbrecherin" tituliert wurde. Macht man das mit Döpfer oder Reichelt wird man vermutlich in Grund und Boden geklagt, aber wenn die das zwecks Profit machen...


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (16. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schade, das kein Urteil dazu ergangen ist, dass ein nicht einmal angeklagte Frau (die im späteren Verlauf auch nie verurteilt wurde) bundesweit in Millionauflage als "Verbrecherin" tituliert wurde. Macht man das mit Döpfer oder Reichelt wird man vermutlich in Grund und Boden geklagt, aber wenn die das zwecks Profit machen


Ts, ts. ts - Du kannst da doch nicht einfach so auf Rechtsprinzipien verweisen. Damit könntest Du die Law and Order-Fraktion bloßstellen und deren Law and Order-Gehabe als ideologisches Schauspiel demaskieren.


----------

